#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-28
<Enlik> Hmm
<Enlik> Thx bro, żaden nowy proces sie nie uruchomi - brak pamieci
<Enlik> ;]
<Enlik> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<manishe> hmm
<Enlik> Przy kolo 200 Fluxbox pieknie dziala
<manishe> a dalej?
<Enlik> Co dalej?
<manishe> wiecej threads
<Enlik> Dla więcej brakuje pamieci
<manishe> przy ilu sie odmawia wspolpracy, i czy rzeczywiscie cala pamiec zajeta?
<Enlik> Zreszta jak 200 dziala, to i dla 500 pewnie bedzie ;]
<manishe> zobacz w free
<Enlik> Nie moge odpalic free
<NightWish`> manishe: hejo
<NightWish`> pudelek potrafi jednak wciągnąć
<Enlik> -bash: fork: retry: Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne
<manishe> :D
<manishe> Enlik: u mnie na 200 tez chula jak nic
<Mareckus> a który interfejs graficzny jest obecnie najbardziej efektowny wizualnie ?
<manishe> na 300 zamulil, panel gnome nic nie pokazuje, a pulpit sie renderowal pare sekund
<manishe> ale wszystkie funkcje systemu dzialaja;p
<Mareckus> fluxbox ?
<manishe> Mareckus: najbardziej efektowny jest KDE
<manishe> ale tez trudne w obsludze dla poczatkujacego, jak mniemam
<Mareckus> zgadza się
<manishe> poczatkujacego na linuksach, mi chodzi
<Mareckus> dlaczego używacie akurat fluxboxa ?
<Enlik> Hm, moze to nie pamiec cala zajeta - na 99% nie - ale limity
<manishe> Mareckus: ja uzywam gnome. ale fluxbox jest bardzo popularny w polsce (i nie tylko) to samo
<manishe> to fakt*
<manishe> Enlik: dlaczego FluxBoxa uzywasz?
<Enlik> W skrocie, komp nienowy
<Enlik> A Fluxbox dobrze dziala
<Enlik> Nie polecam jednak tej konf. dla poczatkujacych szczeg. takich, ktorym sie nie chce skonfigurowac go
<manishe> ikonki na pulpicie mozna juz normalnie miec?
<Enlik> Można - używając Nautilusa (ale to raczej kiepsko wspolgra), rox czy innych takich programow do tego - slowem, zewnetrznego programu
<Enlik> Ja na przyklad nie mam ;p
<manishe> ja mam tylko 4 w sumie
<Enlik> Zadowolony jestes z gnome?
<manishe> z czego komputer i home - nie uzywam, ale ladnie wygladaja (ikonki same bez podpisu):D
<manishe> nie jestem:(
<manishe> i dwie ikonki do gier, tez bez podpisu;)
<manishe> na gnome siedze juz z 5 lat
<manishe> to sie przyzwyczailem
<Enlik> Openbox jest też kul (nie ma panela, trzeba samemu)
<Enlik> Dlaczego nie?
<manishe> kolejna slabosc gnome- jak masz otwarte 500 okien jakiegos programu, to nie ma szans dotrzec do innej aplikacji, ktora gdzies tam ma jedno okienko na tym samym pulpicie
<manishe> :D
<Enlik> Rzadko kiedy ma sie 500 okien (chyba ze uzywa sie 100 osobnych instancji gimpa ;p)
<manishe> powinno byc jak w windows xp juz bylo - jeden przycisk na panelu zawierajacy nazwe programu (okna) i liczbe okien), oraz rozwijane menu (strzalke) z lista okien
<Szycha> nie wiem jak w gnome, ale xfce ma taka funkcje.
<kklimonda> manishe: a to można włączyć
<Enlik> http://i.imgur.com/KSAMH.jpg
<manishe> jest taka mozliwosc? w xfce ok, a w gnome gdzie? bo nigdy nie spotkalem sie z tym
<manishe> chyba ze gconfie?
<Szycha> manishe, podejrzewam, ze w konfiguracji panelu
<Enlik> Z tą listą rozwijalną, może jest taki aplet
<Szycha> http://i.imgur.com/6pUEU.jpg
<Szycha> hrhr
<Enlik> :E
<kklimonda> manishe: jak zajrzysz w preferencje appletu który pokazuje okna, to tam będzie
<manishe> kklimonda: ha, znalazlem:)
<Szycha> jak wroce z roboty, trzeba bedzie sie przelaczyc na funtoo i zrobic update.
<manishe> czlowiek zawsze sie czegos nowego uczy;)
<manishe> dzieki
<manishe> Szycha: nalezysz do tych, co starannie planuja update systemu, co?;)
<Szycha> nah, generalnie robie, jak mi sie przypomni.
<manishe> czas odzyskania kontroli nad gnome panelem, po zamknieciu 600 okien, to jakas minuta:D do tego czasu panel nie dziala
<manishe> a wskazana funkcja grupowania, nie zadzialala:D zmniejsze liczbe okien zobacze czy to wogole dziala
<manishe> uu, grupuje tylko okna o tej samej nazwie, a nie z tego samego programu. co w sumie do prawie niczego sie nie przyda. bo nawet okna przegladarki maja rozne nazwy;/
<kklimonda> u mnie grupuje wszystko
<manishe> terminal (2) - OK
<kklimonda> tylko robi to dość późno
<manishe> a ico thread numer xxx - nie grupuje
<manishe> :)
<kklimonda> nie wiem co to jest prawdę mówiąć
<Enlik> A, o takiej liście pisałeś
<manishe> zaraz dam ss
<manishe> http://upload.fototube.pl/pics/2011/02/28/org/23d89221d0e895ddf3565de53f6e67be.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/69aefdh> (at upload.fototube.pl)
<manishe> dowolne okna z tego samego programu - na przykladzie jednego procesu ico - nie grupuje
<manishe> terminal - grupuje
<manishe> ;)
<Enlik> Chociaż tyle
<Enlik> Dobrej nocy.
<manishe> dobranoc
<kklimonda> manishe: grupuje - ico musi robić coś głupiego.
<kklimonda> grupuje okna virtualboksa, które nie mają w ogóle cech wspólnych
<kklimonda> (jako, że ico nie ma ikony w ogóle to zakładam, że po prostu nie dostarcza dość informacji potrzebnych by zgrupować jego okna)
<manishe> kklimonda: aha, icewesla z roznymi tytulami okien np.
<manishe> ale tego ico nie chce:)
<manishe> ale w sumie dobra rzecz, dzieki ze mi o niej powiedziales;)
<Mareckus> mam pytanie
<Mareckus> zainstalowałem kde
<Mareckus> w backtracku 4
<Mareckus> i dalej uruchamiają mi się x
<Mareckus> any solutions ?
<Mareckus> zmienił mi się kursor tylko ;P
 * PoKrAk vita
<sysek> :o
<[lisu]> re
<PoKrAk> re [lisu]
<[lisu]> PoKrAk: jak tam prace nad osem?
<PoKrAk> zaraz wrzuce piatkowe iso
<[lisu]> i tak czasu na pociagniecie nie mam
<PoKrAk> musze zgrzyta jednego jeszcze usunac i bezie final beta
<[lisu]> albo final albo beta ;)
<PoKrAk> ale wicd piknie sie sprawuje
<PoKrAk> narazie dopuki interfejsu nie wygładze beta
<[lisu]> no to dobrze, nm ma swoje humory
<PoKrAk> nm nie widział karty wifi
<PoKrAk> a tu po podniesieniu wlan0 odrazy sieci łapie
<[lisu]> sh!t happens
<[lisu]> dobra ide backupy robic
<PoKrAk> ja juz porobiłem
 * [lisu] afk
<tar-gz> Cześć
<PoKrAk> jo
<tar-gz> trzeba sie  brać za tego lmde, tak posrany weekend miałem ...
<Wizard> cześć
<tar-gz> Wizard:  o/
<krzakx> jak sie mostkuje bazy danych?
<krzakx> chce stworzyc portal i forum SMF i zastanawiam sie jak to zaplanowac
<PoKrAk> od początku
<tar-gz> postaw portal na joomli
<tar-gz> tam masz odpowiednie moduły które Ci pozwolą na połacznie beazy danych
<PoKrAk> ta joomla jest ok'
<PoKrAk> forum mozna w necie darmowe znalezc
<tar-gz> tam chyba jest smf ale phpbb napewno
<PoKrAk> badz przerobine phpbb postawić
<krzakx> tam masz odpowiednie moduły które Ci pozwolą na połacznie beazy danych
<tar-gz> ale on chce mieć te samą baze danych na portalu i na forum tak?
<krzakx> wlasnie tego szukam
<krzakx> chodzi o to zeby userzy mogli sie tymi samymi danymi logowac do portalu i forum
<tar-gz> Rejestrując się na forum jestem uzytkownikiem portalu i odwrotnie, tak?
<tar-gz> No wlasnie
<tar-gz> poogladaj joomle
<tar-gz> lmde@mintbox ~/Pobrane/NewMillenium $ ./build.sh
<tar-gz> edje_cc: Error. <stdin>:12042 unhandled keyword map
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: co to jest za błąd?
<PoKrAk> nie wiem wygooglaj go
<PoKrAk> u mnie ładnie sie robiło
<tar-gz> a chuj
<tar-gz> kurde!
<tar-gz> krzakx: co to za portal ma być?
<krzakx> bieszczady.fm
<PoKrAk> tar wyglada to na szakiś bĸąd phytona
<krzakx> to jakie forum polecacie ? mi wpadlo w oko SMF ale podkreslam, tylko wpadlo... nie patrzylem pod katem technicznym
<tar-gz> phpBB, multiBB
<krzakx> dlaczego akurat ot?
<tar-gz> bo SMF jest badziewiate
<tar-gz> najlepsze jest IPB, ale za to trzeba płacić.
<krzakx> multiBB pierwsze slysze
<krzakx> ma to swoja strone? i support?
<tar-gz> multibb.pl
<tar-gz> sory multibb.org
<krzakx> cholera nie widze modulu mostka do multiBB
<asdfgh> MyBB chodzi na tym forum.pcformat.pl
<sysek> mis PushUpek !
<PushUpek> ;]
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: jeloł
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: ;D
<PushUpek> nie tak głośno.... mam kaca
<PoKrAk> ty ja tyz
<PoKrAk> :)
<sysek> ech kac
<sysek> :D
<szymon_g> witam
<shpaq> mornin'
<Dreadlish> elo
<Dreadlish> japierdziele
<Dreadlish> mają kartkówkę z informatyki :DDDDDD
<PoKrAk> hmmmmmmmmmm
<Dreadlish> bardzo trudne
<Dreadlish> "uporządkuj sieci, nazwij schemat, popraw błędy, napisz co to dns"
<Caemyr> :>
<Dreadlish> z ostatnim wszyscy mają problem
<Dreadlish> chociaż im tłumaczyłem całą lekcje wcześniej
<asdfgh> DNS - Domain Name Systen
<PoKrAk> jkie sieci ??
<Dreadlish> tzn. wielkością
<Dreadlish> lan wan itd. pierdoły duperele
<PoKrAk> jaki schemat
<Dreadlish> gwiazda,magistrala itd.
<szymon_g> Dreadlish, podstawowka, gimnazjum czy cos innego?
<Dreadlish> gimnazjum
<asdfgh> jakie błędy?
<PoKrAk> jakie błędy
<asdfgh> przygotowujecie się do konkursu?
<sysek> jaki konkurs?
<szymon_g> profil informatyczny czy zwykly :? (klasy)
<Dreadlish> zwykły
<Dreadlish> nauczyciel ambitniejszy
<Dreadlish> tzn. nauczyciel mało ambitny, ale ambitniejszy :D
<SimonPHOENIX> hejka
<PoKrAk> hej
<szymon_g> Dreadlish, i po co ty dzieci tym meczysz ;)?
<PoKrAk> zeby nie przyłaziły na kanał z kretyńskimi pytaniami
<sysek> ta
<sysek> :D
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: nie ja je męcze
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: ja ich nie ucze :D
<szymon_g> :?
<Dreadlish> same sie uczą
 * szymon_g is confused
<szymon_g> ta, w to to chyba tylko ty wierzysz ;)
<szymon_g> no, jeszcze tylko +/- 50 latek i restart :)
<Dreadlish> no akuratnie chyba tak ;d
<kasiaswiderska> Dreadlish: z tego co tu opowiadasz, to widać, że się wcale nie uczą :)
<Dreadlish> kasiaswiderska: no ale sie nie nudzą tylko sie pomęczą ;d
<kasiaswiderska> Hyh. Jak ja miałam informatykę to pisaliśmy programy w pascalu albo w ski jump graliśmy :) - nigdy się nie nudziliśmy :)
<Dreadlish> kasiaswiderska: wiesz no - kompy za dobre na ski jumpa, paszczala nie chce mi sie ściągać
<Dreadlish> kasiaswiderska: sobie w "margłonem" grają
 * szymon_g w dyne i w orgazmator 2000
<kasiaswiderska> Dreadlish: w co grają?
<Dreadlish> kasiaswiderska: jakieś mmo, nie wiem co to za kij jest
<kasiaswiderska> Dreadlish: może w Metina?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> w metina nie grają
<Dreadlish> http://www.margonem.pl/ - w to dokładnie
<kasiaswiderska> aa
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> coś miałem pisać
<Dreadlish> ok
<sysek> Dreadlish: nauczycielem jestes :D?
<[lisu]> prośba: o czym jest to forum? tematycznie mnie interesuje http://forum.dvhk.pl
<kklimonda> jak cię może interesować tematycznie, skoro nie wiesz o czym jest? ;)
<[lisu]> kklimonda: właśnie mnie nie interesuje treść tylko temat forum
<[lisu]> domyslam się ze chodzi o dvb
<[lisu]> ale pewnosci nei mam
<winter> bt4: pong
<Schlussarz> Czas się modlić, papież przyszedł...
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: jeses ?
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: jestes ?
 * szymon_g zieeeeew
<Rattiya> to ja, SimonPHOENIX, ale moja dziewczyna chce troche pogadac po tajlandzku
<PoKrAk> :)
<Rattiya> cos jak แป้นพิมพ มีสระไม่ครบ ต้องทำยังไงบ้างคะ
<Rattiya> jesli macie utf
<szymon_g> o.O
<PoKrAk> heh google translatora trza zapodać
<szymon_g> nic mi nie mow o tajlandkach Rattiya... w pracy jedna chciala mnie bardzo zapoznac z jej kolezankami z tajlandii... :~
<PoKrAk> Wprowadź klucz basen nie koniec, jak chodzi. albo Key basen nie jest w pełni tego, co należy zrobić. mi wyszło :D
<Rattiya> to nie jest dobre tlumaczenie ale nawet na angielski ciezko przetlumaczyc przez google translate
<Rattiya> dlatego ze w momencie kiedy sie uzywa translate oni uaktualniaja baze
<Rattiya> a ludzie z tajlandii nie uzywaja za bardzo wiec
<Rattiya> nie tlumaczy dobrze itak
<Rattiya> dlatego potrzebuje jej do tlumaczen na tajlandzki tez zeby glupot nie pisac
<Rattiya> szymon_g, one sa ciaasne i wspaniale w lozku, czemu nie?
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehehehehe
<szymon_g> no, jakos tak sobie mi sie widzi sprowadzenie tutaj jakies tajki, ktora za sex + prace domowe uzyska obywatelstwo /no, znaczy sie: prawo pobytu/
<szymon_g> zreszta- ladnej tajki jeszcze nie widzialem. hinduski bardziej mi sie podobaja :P
<PoKrAk> jak bedzie wiernną slave :) to czemu nie
<Rattiya> szymon_g, to malo widziales
<Rattiya> hehe
<Rattiya> no sa wierne tez
<szymon_g> ano, racja, w tajlandii nie bylem. osadzam tylko po tych, co je widze 'lokalnie'
<kklimonda> idźta na priva z takimi rozmowami
<winter> reznor dostał oscara za muzykę do "the social network" :-o
<PoKrAk> eee jak o czystosci jezyka polskiego prawia wywody bez sensu to czemu o tajkach nie mozna ?? :D
<szymon_g> o.O ja tam zadnej muzyki z tego filmu nie pamietam, znaczy sie- nie zapadla w pamiec, znaczy sie- nie byla jakos super-dobra
<szymon_g> :)
<PoKrAk> takie same mam odczucie
<winter> reznor i nin są super
<szymon_g> reznora nie kojarze, NiN- takie sobie
<szymon_g> * moim zdaniem
<szymon_g> ;)
<winter> twoje zdanie się nie liczy
 * szymon_g updatuje sobie starcrafta
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: latasz jak nei wiem co
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek: oszczedzam internet
<Przemyslaw> co to jest kernel 2.6.38-999-generic? nie ma go na stronie http://www.kernel.org moj komputer z tym dziala wiele szybciej i widze lepiej obraz kolory, ostrosc jak nigdy
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> nie pamietam hasla do forum
<sysek> Przemyslaw: kernel :o
<sysek> Przemyslaw: a skad go masz :D?
<jacekowski> Przemyslaw: to pewnie svn
<jacekowski> Przemyslaw: to raz
<jacekowski> Przemyslaw: albo jakis dziwny patchset
<jacekowski> Przemyslaw: a kolory i ostrosc, to nie ma znaczenia
<PoKrAk> hmm jest to w paczce czy do kompilacji ?
<jacekowski> Przemyslaw: o ile masz sterowniki odpowiednie
<Przemyslaw> a to moze od nowego sterownika nvidia bo te z ubuntu nie chcialy sie instalowac
<Przemyslaw> jacekowski http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2011-02-26-natty/
<jacekowski> to svn
<jacekowski> git znaczy sie
<Przemyslaw> co?
<jacekowski> 999 zawsze oznacza ze to z jakiegos git/svn/cvs
<Przemyslaw> to dobrze?
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia
<PoKrAk> hmm ciekawe czy da to cos na debianie ???
<jacekowski> moze
<Przemyslaw> jest w paczcei jest patch debian
<jacekowski> bo ubuntu uzywa debow
<jacekowski> i deby taki maja format
<PoKrAk> musiałbym przetestowac moze bedzie to wydajniejsze dla livecd od obecnego jajka
<Quintasan> \o
<PoKrAk> a jak nie to lowlatency musze poszukac
<Quintasan> kklimonda: co do integracji Qt w androidzie, gościu ma to w to-do na następne wydanie, w skrócie to aplikacja będzie pobierała informacje o wyglądzie z androida i stosowała je do aplikacji Qt
<kklimonda> Quintasan: a integracja z intencjami (czy jak się to zwie po Polsku)?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: nie wiem o co chodzi
<Quintasan> wtf intencje?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: android, zamiast okien, ma system akcji/intencji - aplikacja rejestruje co potrafi zrobić, i inne aplikacje mogą to odpalać
<kklimonda> Quintasan: na przykład można odpalić przeglądarkę na jakiejś stronie, i to będzie wyglądało jak gdyby to była część aplikacji (przycisk wstecz cofa na poprzedni ekran aplikacji na przykład)
<Quintasan> dunno, trzeba by ML przejrzeć
<Quintasan> głównym punktem nad którym teraz pracuje to OpenGL
<kklimonda> trochę dziwne
<kklimonda> android lata bez akceleracji sobie radził
<kklimonda> (bez akceleracji gui)
<sysek> ja to juz mam dosc tych wszystkich telefonow dotykowych
<sysek> systemow operacyjnych
<sysek> na czort to wszystko?
<kklimonda> byś nigdy nie musiał odpinać się od internetu
<sysek> a na czort mi internet
<winter> czort ]:->
<gronx> witam jak wgetem pobierac z hostingow co przekierowania html przy starcie pobierania mają??
<sysek> o tak
<sysek> nie dziala matura z tej rzeczypospolitej ;)
<Wizard> ojej, nie zdasz
<Wizard> ale nie przejmuj się, teraz na studia nawet bez matury wpuszczają
<sysek> very kurwa fany. ;]
<sysek> sie usmialem !
<Wizard> no ba
<marthinus> nie matura, lecz chec szczera ;]
<Wizard> jak teraz chodziłem na zajęcia z pierwszym rokiem, to byli tacy bez matury
<Wizard> nie zdali polskiego czy czegośtam, ale i tak na studia ich przyjeli
<Wizard> nie przejmuj się sysek
<Wizard> btw, teraz matury nie zdać to trzeba być upośledzonym
<sysek> ale ja sie nie przejmuje
<sysek> tylko irytuja mnie takie osoby
<Wizard> ci co nie zdają powinni mieć grupę inwalidzką
<Wizard> jakie? :>
<sysek> srakie
<Wizard> marthinus: czy ja jestem irytujący?
<marthinus> Wizard: absolutnie nie
<sysek> ech
<Wizard> jak ja zdawałem, to było banalnie zdać
<marthinus> po prostu reprezentujesz inny poziom ;]
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> mam nadzieję, że nie niższy
<marthinus> alez
<marthinus> naturalnie, ze nie ;]
<sysek> to nie zmienia faktu, ze matura, ta nowa, jest beznadziejnie ulozona
<marthinus> wiem co mowie - mam mature
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek: olej mature zostan klecha
<sysek> i bede molestowal male dzieci
<|B|enedyktXVI> same +
<Wizard> w seminarium wymagają matury
<marthinus> i zdrowej watroby
<sysek> bede glosil socjalizm w swoich kazaniach
<Natasza> ble
<Natasza> Wizard: wiesz jak wywalić amd_kvm jeżeli jest na stałe wkompilowane?
<qermit> Natasza: to po co wkompilowywać
<Natasza> qermit: VM ware Workstation się burzy się za kvma
<jacekowski> nie powinno
<Wizard> Natasza: nie da się wyłączyć wkompilowanych gratów, iirc
<Natasza> http://i.imgur.com/uyhCK.png
<Natasza> jacekowski: ^
<jacekowski> to uzyj kvm
<Wizard> :/
<winter> Wizard: !!
<Wizard> co?
<winter> gófno.
<winter> ohai
<Wizard> ssij
<winter> :-D
<Quintasan> kklimonda: dzisiaj o 20 UTC ten mityng?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: si
<Quintasan> kklimonda: przygotuj się mentalnie, tak Cię grillować będą, że szok :P
<Quintasan> kklimonda: wpadnę oczywiście wspomóc słowem
<Quintasan> ew. czynem ale to UDS'ie :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan: grilować? meh, toż to wszystko fajni ludzie ;)
<mikexcr> Natasza: rmmod amd_kvm
<mikexcr> Natasza: modproble intel_kvm
<mikexcr> modprobe *
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: sztywniaki, że głowa boli
<gronx> witam czy jak pobieram przez konsolę uzywając wget to mogę w trakcie pobierania zmienić jego parametry
<ktosiek> gronx: nic mi o tym nie wiadomo, co chcesz zmienić?
<gronx> np w trakcie użyć --limit-rate=300K
<ktosiek> gronx: może wystarczy przerwać pobieranie, i uruchomić z flagą -c (--continue)
<gronx> sory za może głupie pytanie ale dopiero uczę się linuxa a to chciał bym wiedzieć
<gronx> i dodać inny parametr
<gronx> też o tym myślałem
<gronx> ktosiek a da się zrobić żeby wget nawiązywał kilka połączeń z serwerem?
<gronx> szukałem i nie znalazłem więc chyba nie ale wolę zapytać
<winter> bardzo głupie
<ktosiek> nie widzę tego w manie, więc chyba nie
<ktosiek> ale może źle szukam
<gronx> też nie widziałem ale dla pewności spytałem czytanie całego mana dla początkującego linuxiarza jest męczące
<ktosiek> dla każdego jest męczące ;-) dlatego mamy apropos i wyszukiwanie :-)
<gronx> winter czemu głupie to kanał wsparcia więc pytam bo z reguły programy do pobierania oferują taką możliwość w celu "akceleracji"
<jacekowski> jest axel
<jacekowski> ktory potrafi takie rzeczy
<jacekowski> i pobieranie wieloma polaczeniami
<jacekowski> i takie tam
<gronx> czytałem o axelu ale szukam najlepszych rozwiązań a ludziska piszą wget najlepszy
<jacekowski> axel najlepszy
<ktosiek> wget to klasyk, ale jak widać nie zawsze jest najlepszym wyborem :-)
<jacekowski> jesli chcesz pobieranie z calymi bajerami
<gronx> a co do wintera to czytaj cały man za każdym razem jak chcesz wiedzieć jedną rzecz :P
<jacekowski> ale wget jest prawie zawsze
<jacekowski> axel dosyc rzadko
<gronx> mam jeszcze pytanie co do wget bo tego nie potrafiem rozgryźć
<ktosiek> jacekowski: a testowałeś fatrat i aria2? Bo sam ostatnio zastanawiam się nad jakimś download-managerem poza przeglądarką
<jacekowski> ja mam w operze
<jacekowski> wszystko co mi trzeba
<gronx> nie nie testowałem linuxa mam 2 tydzień dopiero
<gronx> opera jest świetna to fakt ale nie chcę unikać konsoli
<jacekowski> unikac nie
<jacekowski> ale pchac sie w konsole jak nie trzeba
<gronx> więc jak chcę pobrac plik z hostingu co przy starcie pobierania robi przekierowanie to jak mam to w wget zrobić
<jacekowski> popatrzec gdzie przekierowywuje
<gronx> bo zaczynanie pobierania w przeglądarce tylko poto aby url skopiowac to patologia
<ktosiek> gronx: jeśli jest to normalne przekierowanie to nie musisz nic robić
<ktosiek> tj. bodaj odpowiedź HTTP 301, czy jakoś tak
<gronx> to ja dam link do przykładu a ty mi napisz co w wget walniesz
<gronx> http://www.gamershell.com/download_65280.shtml
<jacekowski> "http://www.gamershell.com/download.html?id=65280&mirror=5&cat=demo&filename=Runes_of_Magic_3.0.5.2262_slim.rar&ts=1298912343&auth=4wd088ks"
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4m48n6h> (at www.gamershell.com)
<jacekowski> a nie
<jacekowski> to nie zadziala
<gronx> tak zdziwiłem się :P
<gronx> Przekliniak nie rozumiem
<ktosiek> Przekliniak to nie jest bot?
<sysek> jest
<sysek> :D
<Diabelko> nie
<ktosiek> wget 'http://www.gamershell.com/download.html?id=65280&mirror=cdn&cat=demo&filename=Runes_of_Magic_3.0.5.2262_slim.rar&ts=1298912404&auth=f6l5qj1y'
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/48wv3u8> (at www.gamershell.com)
<ktosiek> u mnie działa :-P
<gronx> ktosiek i całą grę pobiera? 3,5 GB?
<ktosiek> Długość: 3725613954 (3,5G) [application/octet-stream]
<ktosiek> więc raczej tak :-)
<ktosiek> to jest ten link, który pojawia się po odliczaniu
<gronx> nom o niego mi chodzi a mi kurcze nie chciało pobierało jakieś cudo html
<ktosiek> już myślałem że jeszcze jakieś cuda z ciasteczkami będą odstawiać, ale nie ma tragedii
<ktosiek> BTW otwieranie kilku połączeń dalej przyśpiesza pobieranie? Tj. lata 90te nadal żywe?
 * ktosiek zwykle i tak ssie całym łączem, więc nie wie
<gronx> ktosiek czasami tak na jakiś serwerach słabych np jakbyś chciał pobrac sterowniki jakieś ze strony hp to bez kilku połączeń pociąć się idzie
 * ktosiek cieszy się że 99% softu bierze z repo, w tym 100% driverów :-D
<ktosiek> paskudnie, powinni to dzielić po IP nie połączeniach
<gronx> :) teraz i ja tak mam i też się cieszę
<gronx> jak wrzuciłem linuxa to windy nie widziałem 2 tyg :D
<ktosiek> ale pamiętam jeszcze czasy polowania na sterowniki... a już znalezienie sterowników dla mniej popularnego laptopa to był niezły cyrk
<winter> linuksa*
<gronx> ktosiek co do tego pobierania mi wyskakuje takie coś 2011-02-28 18:04:35 (106 KB/s) - zapisano `download.html?id=69500' [18526]
<gronx> ktosiek a zrobiłem tak jak Ty
<ktosiek> gronx: nie
<ktosiek> zapomniałeś ' '
<ktosiek> adres musi być w '
<gronx> aaa :)
<ktosiek> bo inaczej konsola traktuje & jako "uruchom to co przed & w tle"
<gronx> ok rozumiem
<gronx> muszę to do złotych myśli dopisać (taki sobie plik tekstowy zrobiłem i zapisuję ciekawe rzeczy)
<Diabelko> ktosiek: linux na laptopa 5 lat temu nie istniał tak naprawdę
<Diabelko> jedynie fedora była całkiem nieźle przygotowana z paczką uniwersalnych sterowników, ale to dzięki wsparciu RH
<ktosiek> Diabelko: oj tam, ja mam panasonic toughbook cf-48 z Pentium 4m
<ktosiek> i jakimś radeonem r200
<ktosiek> więc nie miałem pod linuxem problemów ze sterownikami :-D
<ktosiek> funny fact: pod linuxem sprzęt jest wspierany dłużej niż pod windą, dla win7 bym nie skompletował sterowników do tego staruszka :-)
<Diabelko> no, ale podoba mi się w W7
<Diabelko> że nie daje już tych sterowników microsoftu
<Diabelko> tylko autorskie producentów
<ktosiek> no tak, MS się ogarnął i dogadał z producentami w tej kwestii
<Diabelko> te microsoftu były naprawdę żałosne
<Diabelko> a teraz od razu instaluję w7 i pyk, nvidia leci, pyk jakieś śmieci od marvella, potem realtek
<Diabelko> i wszystko po kolei mi robi
<gronx> chcecie kolejne pytanie na rozgrzanie mózgów??
<ktosiek> gronx: jest takie powiedzonko na IRCu: "don't ask to ask, just ask"
<Diabelko> ktosiek: jest też powiedzonko "nie jesteśmy serwerem requestów, po prostu pytaj"
<gronx> jak w conky zrobić żeby wyświetlało top procesy jeśli chodzi o użycie neta i prędkość każdego z nich, wiem, że pewnie bym znalazł jakbym dłużej szukał ale skoro just ask :)
<ktosiek> chyba się nie da
<ktosiek> ale zawsze pozostaje man :-)
<gronx> rozłączyło mnie więc niewiem czy mi ktoś odpowiedział to ponawiam pytanie jak w conky zrobić żeby wyświetlało top procesy jeśli chodzi o użycie neta i prędkość każdego z nich
<Szycha> <ktosiek> chyba się nie da
<Szycha> <ktosiek> ale zawsze pozostaje man :-)
<PoKrAk> er
<r9s> how'd it get burned?
<r9s> HOW DO IT GET BURNED?
<r9s> another kid from samu
<crusty> lol?
<r9s> what's so funny?
<crusty> that is #*-pl
<crusty> that's not funny
<crusty> anyway
<crusty> if from samu...
<crusty> kid?
<firemark> samu kid wtf
<r9s> children
<r9s> better?
<BlessJah> gronx: man twierdzi ze nie ma opcji
<BlessJah> gronx: musisz bashem zasuwać, jest mozliwosc tworzenia skryptow
<gjm> Bry
<r9s> bash.org rocks
<BlessJah> r9s: uspokój się
<gronx> BlessJah thx
<ktosiek> BlessJah: a jak wyciągnąć informacje ile dany process używa łącza?
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> sam sie zastanawiam boby mi sie to przydało
<BlessJah> zapytajcia na #bash
<gronx> BlessJah ja to dopiero zaczynam z linuxem także bash to nie dla mnie jeszcze ale taka informacja to ciekawa sprawa
<r9s> bat ftw
<en0x> bat ssie
<Galahad> witam
<Galahad> mam pytanie ...z innej beczki...
<Galahad> heh... czy bezpiecznie jest wysyłać dane z poczty takiej jak np wp ?
<Galahad> jak sprawdzić czy serwis jest bezpieczny ? czy np nikt nie przejmie informacji po drodze ?
<ktosiek> Galahad: czy łączysz się po SSL? Czy korzysta z certyfikatu podpisanego przez znanego wystawcę?
<Galahad> ktosiek, witaj
<ktosiek> Jeśli nie, nikt nic nie gwarantuje :-)
<Galahad> ktosiek, heh właśnei nei wiem
<BlessJah> Galahad: https w adresie i kłódka czy inny symbol ci to gwarantują
<ktosiek> adres zaczyna się od https i czy przeglądarka ostrzegała Cię o nieznanym certyfikacie?
<Galahad> mam taka sytuacje ze jakiś tam ktoś@gdzeiś.pl wysyła do mnie na wp dane ...i ja też z wp przesyłam do neigo ale tam nie ma nic ifo o ssl ani nic :(
<BlessJah> jesli jest https a przegladarka nie krzyczy ze jest cos nie tak to jest spoko
<ktosiek> Galahad: czekaj, mówisz o komunikacji przez e-mail?
<BlessJah> ale ktos grzebal przy twoim kompie
<Galahad> chodzi o adres jakeijś firemki z mieścinki jakiejś
<Galahad> tak ktosiek przez email ze strony
<Galahad> BlessJah, no nie ale boje sie ze tamtemu gmera ...
<BlessJah> Galahad: jesli mowisz o e-mail to to nie jest bezpieczne
<ktosiek> a, i chcesz mieć pewność że nikt tego maila nie odczyta?
<ktosiek> to musisz znać klucz publiczny tego, do kogo wysyłasz
<Galahad> bo jak ktoś zakłada jkiś taam ades email to musi mieć gdzies go fizycznie nie wiem jaki serwer pocztowy
<Galahad> tzn chodzi mi o usługę emailingową
<marthinus> Galahad: zainteresuj sie --> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPG
<ktosiek> ok, ok
<ktosiek> mówiłem o tym co marthinus ładnie podlinkował :-)
<marthinus> i zmien serwer, bo wp i inne onety sa do dupy ;p
<Galahad> wyobraźcie sobie że zadałem pytanie o bezpeiczeństwo danych a koleś mnie zbluzgał że szyfruje to się w fbi !
<Galahad> a ja chciałem wiedzieć jakie standardy ma ta firemka bezpeiczeństwa bo pewnie moje dane siedza sobie na serwerze w jakiejś szopie
<marthinus> olej frajera, prawdziwi twardziele zawsze szyfruja
<ktosiek> Galahad: To cham i prostak :-P
<marthinus> :D
<marthinus> podstawa to zaszyfrowany dysk, swap i wszystkie pamieci masowe
<PoKrAk> jo lisu
<BlessJah> marthinus: prawdziwy twardziel trzyma na ramdysku, zeby w razie wpadki szybko skasowac
<ktosiek> ale nie wiem czy w Polsce są jakieś sensowne wymogi co do bezpieczeństwa przechowywania danych osobowych
<Galahad> no waśnie ....podnerwił mnie tym totalnie
<PoKrAk> ktosiek: ustawe poczytaj
<ktosiek> PoKrAk: jesteś mi w stanie wskazać chociaż jaką?
<marthinus> BlessJah: ramdisk is not enough
<PoKrAk> ustawa o ochronie danych osobowych
<PoKrAk> nr dzoennika znajdziesz w necie
<PoKrAk> a ustawe w sejm.gov.pl
<marthinus> lepsiejszy jest 1.5TB zaszyfrowany dysk ;p
<lisu> re
<BlessJah> marthinus: szczególnie jak ci przysmażą palce u stóp palnikiem acetylenowo-tlenowym
<PoKrAk> ktosiek: USTAWA z dnia 29 sierpnia 1997 r. o ochronie danych osobowych. (tekst pierwotny: Dz. U. 1997 r. Nr 133 poz. 883)
<lisu> co tam nie wiecie o ochronie danych?
<ktosiek> marthinus: wszystko fajnie, aż ktoś wpadnie na uchwalenie że musisz podać hasło na żądanie sądu (bo jeszcze u nas coś takiego nie przeszło, prawda?)
<marthinus> BlessJah: no i co, myslisz, ze im wyspiewam klucz o dlugosci kilku megabajtow? :D
<BlessJah> marthinus: klucz rozumiem w ramdysku trzymasz?
<ktosiek> PoKrAk: dzięki, zobaczę
<marthinus> BlessJah: w bezpiecznym miejscu - na zaszyfrowanej partycji ;]
<BlessJah> pamietaj ze przy szyfrowaniu zawsze na koncu stoi czlowiek
<PoKrAk> najlepiej marudzic a szuac sie nie chce :P
<Galahad> nie no musze uważać o co sie pytam bo jeszcze dostane wpiernicz
<lisu> Galahad: uwież mi, wpiernicz, to jest nic przy tym, co mogą zrobić bliskim
<Galahad> lisu, przestań straszyć ... wpadne w paranoje jekieś
<marthinus> lisu: uwierz*
<lisu> fakt, ale jestem po robocie, to i mogę czasem orta walnąć ;)
<marthinus> little paranoia never hurts :D
<ktosiek> Galahad: to że masz paranoję nie znaczy że ONI nie chcą Cię dopaść
<lisu> jakbyś nie miał nic na sumieniu, to by nie chcieli cię 'dopaść'
<Galahad> a jak sie wysyła do 30 osób maila i nie zaznaczy się"nie pokzauj do kogo wysyłasz" i dostajesz info z 30 nazwami maili do kogo jeszcze był wysłanyto jest to madre?
<marthinus> lisu: na kazdego sie cos znajdzie
<marthinus> takie myslenie jest bledem
<ktosiek> Galahad: nie jest, tak robią idioci nie wiedzący o BCC
<lisu> marthinus: "pokaz mi czlowieka, a znajde na niego przepis"
<ktosiek> lisu: każdy jest czegoś winien :-P
<Galahad> i jak tu wierzyc w kompetencje takich ludzi ? doh
<marthinus> ja szyfruje bo mam taki kaprys
<Quintasan> szlag by tego LaTeXa trafił
<Galahad> o wpore zmiana tematu
<PoKrAk> co wy kombinujecie z ustawą tak zapytam kiedys abim byłem moze bede wiedział
<Quintasan> dostanę fajny szabol na CV ale oczywiście zrobienie z niego PDF'a graniczy z cudem bo jakiś cudacznych pakietów nie mam
<ktosiek> Quintasan: instaluj cały texlive :-P
<ktosiek> ja tak zawsze robię, jak czegoś tam brakuje to musi być naprawdę niszowe
 * lisu tylko i aż asi
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: zadanie przez e-mail jest rownoprawne z poleconym przez poczte?
<PoKrAk> w umowie powinno byc
<Quintasan> ktosiek: cały texlive? niech to szlag 1,5GB?
<Quintasan> wtf
<kklimonda> Quintasan: było, jak człowiek, zrobić w OOo ;)
<ktosiek> Quintasan: tak zachowawczo, chyba że chcesz szukać w której paczce jest to czego potrzebujesz
<Quintasan> Myślałem, że nauczenie się LaTeX'a to dobry pomysł
<ktosiek> ja tak robię, ale ja mam 30GB na sam system (w tym /tmp i /var)
<ktosiek> Quintasan: bardzo dobry, np. żeby się dowiedzieć co można w nim zrobić szybciej niż w OOo a co niekoniecznie :-)
<Quintasan> http://www.cv-templates.info/2009/03/professional-cv-latex/
<Quintasan> to CV wygląda bardzo pieniężnie
<Quintasan> ale weź do cholery z tego PDFa zrób
<Barthalion> latex2pdf
<Barthalion> [solved]
<Quintasan> Barthalion: ta, skompiluj ten kod LaTeX'a najpierw
<Barthalion> Nie ma niczego online?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: 1.5G to dzisiaj nic, instaluj całość ;)
<ktosiek> kklimonda: chyba że ma kiepskie łącze... :-P
<Quintasan> Do pobrania: 850 MB :O
<Quintasan> no siema, 2Mbps
<Quintasan> I gracz WoWa w domu
<ktosiek> Quintasan: to będzie głośno przeklinał
<ktosiek> ściągaj :-P
<ktosiek> (a tak serio - zobacz jakich plików mu brakuje, i poszukaj na packages.ubuntu.com w jakich są paczkach jak nie chcesz pobierać całości)
<Quintasan> nie wiem czy się zmieści, cholera trzeba dać więcej miejsca na /
<Quintasan> :S
<ktosiek> to ile ty masz na /
<ktosiek> ?
<jacekowski> Quintasan: e?
<Quintasan> chyba 25
<jacekowski> Quintasan: 850MB na wowa?
<ktosiek> a, to luzem
<Quintasan> LaTeXa
<ktosiek> jacekowski: to byłby WoW Lite :-D
 * PoKrAk kupił dla zonki lapka za 300 PLN :D
<jacekowski> ale ni
<jacekowski> nowy wow chyba potrafi wlasnie tak
<ktosiek> PoKrAk: i co ma na pokładzie?
<jacekowski> ze sciaga sie tylko 1-2G
<jacekowski> i reszte juz dociaga w czasie gry
<Quintasan> szlag mnie zaraz trafi
<PoKrAk> toshiba s1900-101
<Quintasan> wywalam to w kosmos wszystko
 * ktosiek zastanawia się czy jest lepszy niż jego obecny sprzęt
<ktosiek> Quintasan: huh?
<PoKrAk> pIV 1,6 512 ram
<Quintasan> bo już sam nie wiem co się zainstalowało
<PoKrAk> do`rzucic ramu dołozyc karte wifi na pcimpcia i bedzie looz
<ktosiek> Ja mam P4 1.8 748 ram, i to nie jest luz przy takim np. Gnome
<ktosiek> ale na wmii śmiga aż miło :-D
<PoKrAk> na winzgrozie go zostawiam
<Quintasan> czemu ten cholerny doc tyle zajmuje?
 * KiFka hi
<PoKrAk> a wlasnie wieci jak poradzic sobie zeby oo nie miał problemu z makrami jak mS office ?
<ktosiek> Quintasan: doc? Chyba za Tobą nie nadążam O_o
<Quintasan> doc do latexa
<Quintasan> 3/4 wszystkiego zajmuje
<ktosiek> Quintasan: yup, to fakt
<ktosiek> pewnie i tak Ci się nie przyda
<KiFka> hi
<KiFka> pff
<KiFka> me sierota
<Quintasan> Cześć KiFka
<KiFka> czesc
<KiFka> konfiguruje xchata
<KiFka> sorka
<KiFka> PoKrAk, marka sa w visual basicu
<PoKrAk> idzie to szakos poprawic w ubu ??
<KiFka> podobno pod mono jest kompiler do VB
<KiFka> moze i sie da
<KiFka> ale sprawdzic nie sprawdzisz
<Dreadlish> elo
<manishe> siemka
<gjm> cześć manishe
<Galahad> hehehehe
<sysek> bez sensu
<sysek> nawet na silownie trzeba miec miliony
<shiira> sysek: silownia jest dla narcyzow ;)
 * lisu ziewa
 * ktosiek wciąga
 * PoKrAk pije
 * KiFka oglada
<ktosiek> KiFka: degenerat!
<KiFka> ktosiek, jesli juz  to degenerat-ka
<ktosiek> przepraszam, na IRCu nie widać :-)
<KiFka> Tyczek, :) hej
<Tyczek> KiFka: Cześć. ;)
<KiFka> ktosiek, calkiem ciekawy reportarz o alpach
<lisu> PoKrAk: co pijesz? bo ja browara juz wysączyłem
<Galahad> sysek, , kupujesz atlasa do mieszkania? :D
 * Tyczek is playing: Emancipator [2006 Soon It Will Be Cold Enough #1.02] Soon It Will Be Cold Enough To Build Fires [01:33/02:53] (660kbps) (13.59MB) ( FLAC) 
<Tyczek> KiFka: Mąż nadal muzykę robi?
<KiFka> Tyczek, jasne
<Tyczek> Tamto co wtedy podesłałaś było dobre, ale nie pamiętam już. ;P
<labrance> witam
<KiFka> hej
<labrance> cos sie dzieje?
<KiFka> zawsze...
<labrance> a cos ciekawego?
<BlessJah> zalezy kto pyta
<labrance> noname
<BlessJah> nothing
<Quintasan> kklimonda: mogę link do Twojego zgłoszenia z wiki?
<kklimonda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KrzysztofKlimonda/MOTUApplication
<Galahad> a jakie śa bezpieczne serwisy pocztowe najlepiej polskie ?
<kklimonda> bezpieczne?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: czas rozpocząć grillowanie :>
<kklimonda> Google jest bezpieczne
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jeszcze się mogą nie zebrać
<Quintasan> Nie martw się, moje grillowanie kończyli na mailing liście :P
<kklimonda> nie martwię się ;)
<KiFka> buaaaaaa kklimonda ale dales czadu
<Galahad> noo takei jak ten hasmail ...husmail.com np
<Quintasan> KiFka: Z czym dał czadu? :D
<kklimonda> Galahad: hushmail nie jest aż taki bezpieczny
<kklimonda> Galahad: ale w Polsce nie ma chyba odpowiedników
<Galahad> ok ale podwyższone standardy ....
<laBrance> haha wlam na gmaila
<laBrance> sweet
<KiFka> Quintasan, kto umie czytac jest zdecydowanie krok przed toba
<kklimonda> Galahad: wątpię by coś takiego w PL było - bierz hushmaila
<gtriderxc> ja właśnie po 11 latach użytkowania zaplacilem 60zł za Yahoo
<Galahad> kklimonda, ten link zablokował mi epiphany
<gtriderxc> natomiast mam problem
<kklimonda> Galahad: http://www.hushmail.com/ ten?
<sysek> shiira: nie no, chcialem na biezni pobiegac, bo jakos mi lepiej sie biega
<gtriderxc> napiernicza mi po CPU jakiś dziwny proce
<sysek> ale jak patrze, wejsciowka ~25-35 zl
<Galahad> wee kklimonda tak
<gtriderxc> plugin-container ep_pool
<gtriderxc> i nie moge dojsc co to
<kklimonda> Galahad: no to nie używaj epiphany
<Galahad> kklimonda, tak jest
<Galahad> ser yes ser :D ....apropos a co uzywasz kklimonda ?
<syngress> gtriderxc: flash
<kklimonda> Galahad: Firefoksa
<gtriderxc> dzięki
<dKc_> czesc
<dKc_> jest li ktoś dobry z matmy?:)
<Galahad> o jak fajnie to poweidz mi gdzie znikają pliki z cache ?
<Galahad> :D
<kklimonda> Galahad: znikają?
<syngress> dKc_: a umieM dodawać :)
<Galahad> kklimonda, no tak ...jakaś losowość czy co....
<kklimonda> Galahad: wątpię - są gdzieś w ~/.mozilla/
<Galahad> kklimonda, che mieć pliki w tmp ok nie ma bo jakiś update był ...nie generuja sie już dla webkitów ...więc wracam do geko ale firefox zciaga do tego homowego cachu swojego mi pliczek z filmem flashowym i nagle zniknoł ...przekopiowął go w siną dal
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Pytałeś ScottK czy się pojawi?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie
<Quintasan> kklimonda: no to czekaj chwile :P
<Galahad> porażka.... to wracam do opery tu po statremu ale po kiego gdzyba generowac folder dla każdej zakładki doh
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nigdzie mi się nie spieszy
<Quintasan> Galahad: jak folder do zakładki..
<Galahad> coraz ciężej przez ten kryzys sie robi ^^
<Galahad> Quintasan, no do zakładki w cachu operowym robi się oddzielny folder cachowy
<Galahad> *chyba że sie myle
<Galahad> a są moze jakieś alternatywy coby zciągać filmik bezpośrednio ze źródła adresu strony ?
<lisu> nara o/
<Galahad> ok przepraszam ale musze pilnie kończyć ...
<Galahad> trzymajcie się optymistycznie ^^
<KiFka> prosz
<KiFka> nie sadze ze ktos bedzie tesknil...
<kklimonda> jakaś ty nieczuła :(
<KiFka> bo sie poplacze...
<KiFka> a co ja matka teresa ...
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ale Cię bezczelnie pominęli :P
<KiFka> wystarczy ze w pracy lece wszelkie bolaczki
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ach, faktycznie
<kklimonda> Quintasan: pewnie w kolejności zgłoszeń idą
<Quintasan> a faktycznie
<Quintasan> tam są numerki w nawiasach
<czester> Siema
<Quintasan> czester: \o
<ari-tczew> kklimonda, Quintasan: tego gościa trzymają już pół godziny
<Quintasan> core-dev
<Quintasan> taki to dopiero grillują
<Quintasan> takich*
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: jeśli będą Krzyśka przepytywać dzisiaj, to późno pójdziesz spać :P
<Enlik> Grillujecie devow Ubuntu?
<Enlik> :f
<ari-tczew> oni nas
<ari-tczew> znaczy admini devów
<KiFka> aaaa
<Enlik> Awans jakiś mają dostać?
<KiFka> tys to artur
<BlessJah> kotki dwa
<Enlik> Mają Gentoo obydwa.
<Quintasan> Enlik: przyszłych, grillowanie polega na zadawaniu nam pytań pokroju "Jak dowiesz się czy biblioteka jest niekompatybilna wstecz gdy upstream nie podniesie wersji so" itp.
<Enlik> Quintasan: aha :) fajne określenie
<Enlik> I temu komu trzeba - powodzenia!
<Quintasan> binary backward incompatible
<Quintasan> nie ma to jak brak polskiego odpowiednika
<Enlik> Dwójkowo niezgodna wstecz :)
<Quintasan> fuj :P
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: cody zawsze daje +0
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: pewnie trolluje
<Quintasan> Ciekawe po co swoją drogą
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: może to nolife
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: diabli ich wiedzą, grunt że znają się na rzeczy
 * Quintasan miał iść na core-dev
<Quintasan> ale nie ma sensu
<Quintasan> Jak na razie to mam tonę roboty we własnej piaskownicy
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: składałeś podanie o sponsorship na UDS?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: nie, bo nie mam czasu w maju
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: jak już to na jesień
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: Gites, ja tam mam szkołę tylko to jak tylko jest sponsorship to ja w samolocie :P
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: a ty?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: a gdzie będzie?
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: podanie złożone, na dniach wybieram sie po dowód osobisty więc raczej pojadę
<Quintasan> W Budapeszcie teraz jest
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: a wiesz może gdzie na jesień robią?
<Quintasan> Nie mam bladego pojęcia, ale pewnie w US i A
<KiFka> centrum swiata :D
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: jestem ciekaw czy mi dadzą sponsorship, ciągle ktoś sie do mnie przyczepia
<ari-tczew> co chwila o coś
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: Wiesz, bo Ty masz dobry angielski, tylko niektóre Twoje zwroty brzmią trochę szorstko i ludzie są chyba lekko przewrażliwieni
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: z nimi trzeba spokojnie i po mału
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: jak ktoś matołem to czasami nie moge wytrzymać :P
<ari-tczew> i te ich betonowe myślenie
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: mnie najbardziej krew zalewa jak mówią mi że mam coś poprawić, wymieni mi jedną rzecz, wrzucam wszystko od nowa a on mi kolejną
<ari-tczew> muszą zrobić najpierw 5 narad i 10 dyskusji na listach i dopiero ktoś sie weźmie za robotę
<ari-tczew> a ja kieruje sie myślą - więcej roboty, mniej gadania
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: ale tak jest wszędzie
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: gadanie, szczególnie przy tak dużej społeczności jest ważne
<kklimonda> zobacz jak to w Debianie wygląda
<kklimonda> tam na debian-devel to non stop gadają o czymś, co u nas dawno się zrobiło ;)
<kklimonda> jak na przykład włączenie --as-needed
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: Widzisz, jak wrzucili nowy linker to jakby nie było jakiejś organizacji to przy zmianie to by kompletny chaos był
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ten nowy sposób linkowania nadal mnie do szału doprowadza
<Quintasan> szczególnie jak coś używa QMake
<kklimonda> bo qmake to kupa kupy
<kklimonda> cmake tak samo
<kklimonda> zresztą autotools niewiele lepsze
<kklimonda> i waf też do pupy
<Quintasan> CMake? CMake jest akurat dobre
<kklimonda> serio, systemy budowania to jak wybieranie mniejszego zła
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: nie wiem jak tam z QMake, ale naprawa linkowania nie jest aż taka trudna
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: gorzej jak wywali "undefined reference to..." to nie wiem co mam zrobić  i sie rozkładam
<Quintasan> Właśnie, z QMake to jak używanie tępej żyletki do cięcia się
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: -l<moduł> do linkera trzeba przekazać
<Quintasan> chyba że kod jest zepsuty
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: wiem jak to się robi, tylko jak jest undefined reference to trzeba się dowiedzieć jaki lib za to odpowiada
<Quintasan> no to już gorzej :P
<kklimonda> google w dłoń i jedziemy
<ari-tczew> najprościej jest z czymś takim: /usr/lib/libkio.so.4: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<kklimonda> to jest proste, bo zazwyczaj poniżej podaje ci bibliotekę
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: szukam zawsze "checking for FOO in" ale nie zawsze się znajdzie
<kklimonda> ale undefined zazwyczaj trzeba samemu wyszukać
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: no właśnie, i tu jest problem
<Quintasan> chyba, że macie pana "Zrobiłem to wcześniej i nie chciało mi się zacommitować"
<Quintasan> i podwajacie robotę
<kklimonda> wyrobią się ludzie
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: ale o co chodzi bo nie kumam teraz
<kklimonda> do bzr trzeba się przyzwyczaić, jeszcze trochę czasu minie zanim większość się na niego przerzuci
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: zapewne otrzymujesz dziesiątki maili z dyskusji o bzr
<karmelek> jakie IDE do C/C++ jest spoko?
<Diabelko> gedit
<karmelek> geany? eclipse?
<Diabelko> eclipse imo jest całkiem ok
<kklimonda> karmelek: emacs, vim, eclipse
<kklimonda> karmelek: do Qt bardzo fajny jest qtcreator
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: aa ,raz był taki motyw na #kubuntu-bunker, coś tam robimy z paczkami KDE i nagle: "ej, czemu gwenview nadpisuje kupe plików w pakiecie X",
<kklimonda> emacs się sprawdza ze wszystkim
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: dostaję
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: długa to dyskusja była, ale widać światełko w tunelu powoli
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: po czym udał się do modyfikowania *.install, wraca z diffem na co (chyba) apachelogger: "A no, zrobiłem to u siebie ale nie chciało mi się commitować"
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: mam nadzieję, że w najbliższym cyklu, ew. w natty+2 da radę już całe universe/unseeded przerzucić na bzr
<Quintasan> kklimonda: zaraz Ty :)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: skąd
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ja może po spamie
<Quintasan> <SpamapS> so i will have to reschedule for next meeting
<kklimonda> ah
<kklimonda> no to pewnie zakończą spotkanie ;)
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: a to taki burak z tego apachelogger?
<kklimonda> e, jaki burak? fajny gościu
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: nie burak, fajny gościu, nie wiem czy to on dokładnie bo to było jak jeszcze nie miałem accessu do #kubuntu-bunker
<kklimonda> Quintasan: co to jest #kubuntu-bunker? :D
<kklimonda> epic nazwa
<Quintasan> kklimonda: bo KDE jak wydaje nowe wersje
<KiFka> ide na netbooka
<Quintasan> to zawsze mamy (Kubuntu) dostęp do nich tydzień wcześniej żeby zapakować
<Quintasan> kklimonda: żeby z premierą już w repo siedziało
<kklimonda> Quintasan: a to nie pakujecie wydań alpha, beta etc.?
<Quintasan> pakuje
<Quintasan> my
<Quintasan> zawsze tydzień przed wydaniem mamy dostęp
<kklimonda> Quintasan: swoją drogą jadą ludzie ciągle po Kubuntu jak po łysej kobyle ;)
<kklimonda> zresztą po Ubuntu też jadą ostatnio
<Quintasan> kklimonda: no i #kubuntu-bunker to taki kanał gdzie pakowaliśmy wydania zanim wyszły
<kklimonda> mhm
<qermit> debian rzondzi
<Quintasan> ŻONDZI
<kklimonda> debian radzi, debian nigdy cię nie zdradzi
<Diabelko> szonci
<kklimonda> ale mają lepszy model rozwijania dystrybucji od Ubuntu
<Quintasan> kklimonda: co do jechania, po którym disto się nie jeździ?
<Quintasan> distro*
<qermit> kklimonda: ubuntu z założenia miało co pół roku wychodzić i być oparte o debian testing
<kklimonda> sposób tworzenia zespołów zajmujących się danymi package setami, dedykowani maintainerzy paczek etc. się lepiej sprawdzają
<qermit> (a moze SID)
<kklimonda> qermit: nie, o sida miało być (i jest) oparty
<kklimonda> oparte*
<kklimonda> no, LTS jest o testing
<qermit> nie pamiętam już. 7 lat temu chyba nad tym ze znajomym sie zastanawialismy
<kklimonda> qermit: i co wam z tego zastanawiania wyszło? ;)
<qermit> że debian był słabo wtedy rozwijany
<qermit> teraz w porównaniu z tym co było kiedyś debian ma super hiper mega szybkie wydania
<kklimonda> qermit: bez przesady
<kklimonda> qermit: wtedy były 3 lata, teraz są 2
<kklimonda> i ta trzyletnia przerwa zdarzyła się im raz
<kklimonda> qermit: ważniejsze jest to, że debian nie ma ustalonego terminu wydań tylko wydają "jak będzie gotowy"
<qermit> ej no wtedy to były wieki
<kklimonda> i support też przerywają przez to w losowych momentach (nowe stabilne wydanie +parę miesięcy)
<Enlik> W porowaniu z LTS-em Ubuntu, Debian jest krocej wspierany (oldstable ma jakies update'y?)
<Quintasan> >krócej
<qermit> Enlik: securyty.debina.org
<jacekowski> kklimonda: takie cos sie zawsze lepiej sprawdza
<Enlik> Hm
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ze ktos badz caly zespol sie zajmuje jedna paczka/produktem od poczatku do konca
<Quintasan> kklimonda: chcesz
<jacekowski> kklimonda: bo to wtedy sie traktuje bardziej jako swoje i sie bardziej chce zeby bylo wszystko ok
<kklimonda> jacekowski: też tak uważam
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: Jak dobrze pamiętam VCS to version control system czym BZR jest
<KiFka> ups sie zagapilam
<Enlik> qermit: dzięki, podsunelo mi jedną rzecz
<Quintasan> Także teoretycznie znowu czepiamy się o pierdoły
<KiFka> ale go magluja
<Quintasan> KiFka: Daviey miał gorzej :)
<ari-tczew> +1 ^^
<ari-tczew> no to teraz kklimonda ma stresa jak przed maturą ;-)
<kklimonda> hmm.. ja nie miałem stresa przed maturą, byłem pewien, że jej nie zdam ;)
<kklimonda> (to, że zdałem to jakiś dziwny wypadek)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Witamy w klubie :D
<KiFka> jeszcze jeden! i jeszcze raz!
<kklimonda> cii, jeszcze jednego głosu nie ma ;)
<Quintasan> maco +1 prawdopodobnie
<Quintasan> no
<kklimonda> wiem
<kklimonda> gadałem z nią akurat przed spotkaniem ;)
<Quintasan> Przyjmuję zakłady na +0 od cody
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> :DDD
<KiFka> e
<KiFka> kklimonda, ty jestes pierwszy z pl ?
<kklimonda> KiFka: trzeci
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Pamiętaj, Masters of the Universe (Multiverse included) :D
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jakie tam Universe
<kklimonda> Quintasan: Masters of the Unseeded! ;)
<Quintasan> Też prawda :D
<Quintasan> Kto jest piewszy z pl?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: :>
<KiFka> gratulacje kklimonda  :)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: rozumiem, że podanie na UDS złożone? :D
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jutro złożę, czekałem na motu ;)
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: Ta? Myślałem że ktoś wyżej w LoCo już jest albo coś
<kklimonda> Quintasan: w LoCo to nikogo nie ma ;D
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: aleś skromny :D
<kklimonda> Quintasan: zaraz stracimy w ogóle status oficjalnego loco
<ari-tczew> my nie mamy czasu na LoCo
<ari-tczew> zajmujemy całe Ubuntu :D
<ari-tczew> dlatego trzeba pozyskiwać nowych
<Quintasan> no, jeszcze tylko dwie osoby wkręcimy i przejmujemy DMB :P
<kklimonda> heh ;)
<ari-tczew> a jak
<Quintasan> kklimonda: now we can all stop going "wait youre not a motu yet?!"
<Quintasan> lol :D
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: a to wiesz, cukrzyli mu tylko :P
<KiFka> ehhh
<Quintasan> Ta, tak jak mi, też miałem "WEŹ IDŹ JUŻ ZŁÓŻ PODANIE O MOTU"
<Quintasan> Nic, ja spadam
<KiFka> zebym to ja umiala programowac
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: ta a nawet nie wiedziałeś jak wygląda sync gdy gadaliśmy :P
<ari-tczew> KiFka: tu nie trzeba umieć
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Masz moce, nic nie zepsuj :P
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: skąd, jakoś tydzień temu wyszło w czasie rozmowy, że nie jestem motu i się maco zdziwiła ;)
<Quintasan> KiFka: Ja też nie umiem :D
<ari-tczew> ja też nie
<ari-tczew> my ściemniamy
<Quintasan> Ciii
<Quintasan> bo się wyda
 * Quintasan idzie bo lolszkoła
<ari-tczew> no bo jeszcze na translate.google.com wrzucą logi
<KiFka> ja to umiem byc tylko wyrodna matka jak to kklimonda zdazyl dzis zauwazyl
<ari-tczew> pier... szkołe, zostań ubuntu developer
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Enjoy nowe moce
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: no cześć Kubuntu Developer
<kklimonda> Quintasan: idę psuć universe ;)
<kklimonda> damn, już po FF :/
<ari-tczew> eloszka
<kklimonda> czas zacząć błędy naprawiać
<Quintasan> kklimonda: miałem Ci odpisać "idę psuć main" ale to by się źle skończyło :D
<ari-tczew> też lecę, szybka szama i powrót do roboty
<ari-tczew> 3mka
<Quintasan> już czuję smak tych FTBFS w universe :d
 * Quintasan hides
<Enlik> w00t
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: ale zaskoczony jestem ile czasu przeznaczyli na to spotkanie
<kklimonda> zazwyczaj po godzinie się zwijali a tu już trzecia leci ;)
<KiFka> uzywa ktos UNR 10.10 ?
<KiFka> na eepc
<kklimonda> KiFka: nie polecam osobiście, unity z 10.10 strasznie się wlecze
<sysek> hm
<KiFka> moj maz ma to to na compaq mini
<sysek> canonical porzucic w przyszlosci gnome?
<KiFka> nie mialam wrazenia
<KiFka> ze sie wlecze
<sysek> czy bedzie mozna uzywac tego lub tego?
<kklimonda> (chyba, że w 10.10 jeszcze się jakoś ten stary interfejs da włączyć, ale nie słyszałem)
<kklimonda> sysek: kali ukraść koń? ;}
<kklimonda> sysek: będzie można używać tego lub tego
<KiFka> :D
<sysek> ale czy bedzie wspierane.
<KiFka> kali jesc... kali pic
<kklimonda> sysek: w 11.04 gnome-shell będzie w oficjalnym PPA, bo całego GNOME3 nie dało rady wrzucić do repozytorium
 * PoKrAk wreszcie odzyska swojego lapka na wyłączność
<kklimonda> sysek: nie jestem pewien prawdę mówiąc, dobre pytanie
<KiFka> hmm nie wiem czy warto update robic
<kklimonda> KiFka: moim zdaniem jak nie potrzebujesz to nie warto :)
<kklimonda> KiFka: poczekałbym na 12.04
<KiFka> ale to paskunie wyglada
<KiFka> to menu... zajmuje 1/3 ekraniu
<KiFka> na netbooku to jednak sporo
<KiFka> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9674140/screen.png
<KiFka> dont like!
<PoKrAk> :/ komórke z kompa chca zrobić ??
<qermit> KiFka: na taczskrinach będzie wyglądać cycuś-glancuś
<PoKrAk> nie przypuszczałem ze uda sie gnoma obrzydzić
<Dreadlish> byś wiedział jak ;d
<KiFka> to przeciez stare menu
<KiFka> nikt nie uzywa tego ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<KiFka> tja zapomnialam ze na tym kanale to raczej zadko
<KiFka> i zapadla cisza...
<PoKrAk> a co tu komentowac 11.04 bedzie porazka :P
<KiFka> ehhh
<KiFka> PoKrAk, siedze tu od wersji 5.04
<KiFka> i kazda co cos zmieniala ... byla "porazka"
<PoKrAk> ubu zainstalowałem jako srodowisko coby małzonka mogla obczaic temat
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> a ty oglądasz ją jak małpy w zoo ;d
<KiFka> heh
<PoKrAk> ale po ostatnich testach co poczyniłem ubu to nie jest dobre rozwiazanie
<KiFka> a ja zarazilam meza
<KiFka> bez ubu ani rusz
<PoKrAk> tzn dobre dla lajkonka zamisat windowsa
<KiFka> pfffft
<KiFka> a jak ci powiem ze sprawdzilo mi sie w corp zastosowaniu
<PoKrAk> jak teraz odzyskałem lapka to debian powroci
<KiFka> milego kompilowania sterow pod wifi.... karte graficzna ....
<KiFka> never ending story
<PoKrAk> co tu kompilowac
<PoKrAk> działa az miło
<PoKrAk> wystarczy odpowiednie paczko dograc
<PoKrAk> zrobiłem sobie livecd z moim ulubionym e17 na papku smiga az miło
<KiFka> nie kadzy ma intela hehhehe
<PoKrAk> wiez zero problemów przy intalacji bedzie
<PoKrAk> a zeby ubu mi chodziło bez zarzutu to sie sporo kernela naszukałem odpowiedniego
<PoKrAk> a przy  ubu 8 - 9 pry kazdej zmianie kernela od nowa wifi trza bylo robic :/
<KiFka> hrrrrr
<KiFka> dlatego wole kabel
<PoKrAk> ja tez wole kabel
<PoKrAk> ale apeka ma w piwnicy i zaduzo  kombinacji bym miał w rozprowadzeniu sieci
<KiFka> w piwnicy
<KiFka> Oo
<KiFka> to zes se miejsce wybral
<KiFka> suboptimal ze tak powiem
<Galahad> witam re ^^
<Galahad> KiFka, co to za suboptimal ?
<Dreadlish> ja mam jeden na dole drugi na dole
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> na górze
<Dreadlish> jeden sra na 802.11g drugi na 802.11b
<KiFka> Galahad, slownik wyrazow obcych ...
<PoKrAk> KiFka: bo jest neo rozprowadzone na 2 domy i akurat wyjscie eternet w piwnicy mam wyciagniete
<PoKrAk> a pozatym z ta ilosci sprzetu co w domu z neta korzysta tobym musiał sporo kabli naciagnac
<KiFka> blee
<KiFka> sory
<PoKrAk> w sumie 3 lapki 2 desktopt 2 smartphony + kompy w serwisie
<KiFka> ale hasla neo.... i 2 domy na jednym laczu
<KiFka> juz mnie boli
<Dreadlish> wrt54gl na 80mW, czasem uciągnie, czasem się wyłączy, jak nie to działa
<Galahad> ok KiFka ale pojawiłem sie tak jakby hmm na końcu wywodu
<PoKrAk> spoko jeden router ppoa drugi do niego wpiety ppoe i gra
<PoKrAk> nie ma co bolec
<KiFka> i jakie up/down tam masz
<PoKrAk> smiga ładnie
<PoKrAk> daje rade nic sie nie tnie
<PoKrAk> zreszta jestem jedyna osoba w tym całym bałaganie co wyciska ostatnie poty z łacza
<KiFka> emm a powiesz .. czy to tajemnica ?
<PoKrAk> z drugiej strony zassysanie poteznych plików to w robocie na konkrecie zasysam
<PoKrAk> sciagam ponab 200 kilo
<PoKrAk> a łacze tu jest 2 mega max
<KiFka> hrrrr
<PoKrAk> vivat centrala
<KiFka> okok
<KiFka> zapomnij ze pytalam
<PoKrAk> a w robocie z loozem na 100 MiB
<KiFka> w robocie hu hu hu
<KiFka> to ja mam virtualcenter
<KiFka> pare nascie serwerow
<KiFka> i laczach nie wpomne
<KiFka> a w domku
<KiFka> normalnie 16/1
<Dreadlish> tak jak patrze jak mam poukładane kanały na ircu
<Dreadlish> to im bardziej rośnie numer okna tym większa bida
<KiFka> numer?
<PoKrAk> heh w domu za szybko nie uda mi sie popracowac bo z betonem jak sie pracuje to nie ma przebacz
<PoKrAk> #1 #2 #3 ....... #99
<PoKrAk> :P
<KiFka> ah jakies issi czy weechat
<KiFka> lub inne bitche xsy
<KiFka> heh
<Dreadlish> a ty co - makówka czy iks czast
<KiFka> a ty ... pani agnieszko ... z lenistwa xchat
 * PoKrAk pamieta bitchx
<KiFka> ale gdzies w backupach musze miec swoj konfig do weechata
<PoKrAk> ale ircii ze skryptem vampire wymiatał
<Dreadlish> KiFka: no sorry, jeśli cię obraziłem
<KiFka> hrr
<KiFka> no co ty
<KiFka> musze chyba przypilowac moj humor dzis
<KiFka> i przerazilam go
<KiFka> ehhh jednak jestem wiedzma :D
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> nie przeraziłaś mnie
<KiFka> :)
<KiFka> pieknie foty z ostatniego startu discovery
<KiFka> zagapilam sie
 * DaZ wolał czalendzera
<KiFka> ale on zrobil puf
<Dreadlish> heh
<DaZ> dokładnie
<syngress> bo nie miał Ubuntu na pokładzie
<KiFka> normalnie nocne fotki mnie pociagaja
<KiFka> potrzebuje kogos do pilnowania sprzetu
<Dreadlish> to sobie zrób monitoring
 * PoKrAk woli fotki z czarnobyla
<KiFka> Dreadlish, mobotix? :D
<Dreadlish> nie aż tak ;d
<KiFka> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kifka/
<Dreadlish> jedna, dwie kamerki i tyle
<KiFka> Dreadlish, wiem przynajumniej jak dziala
<Dreadlish> i masz zarąbisty monitoring
<KiFka> wiec ...
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> ...
<KiFka> no mobotixy no
<KiFka> bawilam sie pare dni
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> kapuje
<KiFka> zamontowalismy w pewnym hotelu
<KiFka> aby zobaczyc co robi
<PoKrAk> oki sija
<KiFka> nocna zmiana :D
<PoKrAk> ide dopuki młody śpi
<KiFka> idz idz
<KiFka> bo jak sie obudzi bedzie chcial do kompa
<KiFka> :D
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<firemark> ktoś wie czy w codeblocks mozna wlaczyc tylko C , nie C++?
<KiFka> ja sie nie znam
<KiFka> zapytaj o cos prostrzego :D
<Natasza> firemark: przecież przy new -> project wybierasz czy c czy cpp
<firemark> Natasza: hm!
<firemark> Natasza: bo wybrałem hello world SDL
<firemark> i nie widzialem C / C++
<KiFka> :)
<Natasza> KiFka: podobno za 100 lat wyginiecie? :O
<KiFka> ja jestem tylko w jednej osobie...
<Natasza> KiFka: mam na myśli jako naród
<KiFka> co polska wyginie?
<KiFka> zartujesz
<Natasza> KiFka: nie, szwablandia ;D
<KiFka> Natasza, raz ... zmien nicka
<KiFka> 2
<KiFka> z tego co wiem
<KiFka> cos jak szwablandia nie istnieje
<KiFka> 3 to o czym ty myslisz ... jest nie wlasciwym okresleniem
<firemark> Natasza: mam tylko GNU GCC Compiler
<Dreadlish> szwablandia = dojczland
<KiFka> 4 z tego co wiem nadal mam w portfelu polski dowod osobisty
<KiFka> !=
<KiFka> radze najpierw sie poinformowac.
<KiFka> eot
<Dreadlish> eot jest widzialny
<Dreadlish> ja bym napisał \r\n\r\n
<Natasza> firemark: a co byś się spodziewał?
<firemark> Natasza: ok już wiem
<firemark> Natasza: kiedy nowy plik robię , nie projekt :P
<firemark> Dreadlish: \r\n
<firemark> Dreadlish: pfu \r\n\r\n to zapachaniło mi protokołem HTTP :D
<Galahad> szwabia chyba istnije hmmm]
<Galahad> idę spać deb ranoc wszytkim ^^
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-01
<mastablasta183> czesc.mam pytanie. czy jesli posiadam wersje 9.10 to czy zaaktualizuje ja bez problemu do 10.10 z poziomu upgarde?
<kklimonda> nie
<kklimonda> możesz spróbować, ale jedynie aktualizacja 9.10->10.04 jest wspierana
<mastablasta183> aha. rozumiem. i potem z 10.04 do 10.10?
<kklimonda> tak
<syngress> istnieje możliwość zatrzymanie licznika w 30 dniowej wersji redhat'a ?
<syngress> *zatrzymania
<kklimonda> syngress: pewnie istnieje
<kklimonda> syngress: ew. zainstaluj po prostu centos
<syngress> własnie czytam - na czy to , to jest oparte ?
<syngress> jakaś mała grupa go developuje, to jakiś small eterprise project ?
<syngress> *czym
<kklimonda> mała grupa
<kklimonda> laguje trochę za RHEL, ale to jedyne sensowne rozwiązanie jeżeli chcesz mieć legalny system zgodny binarnie z RHEL
<kklimonda> (nie za bardzo wiem po co ale niech będzie ;))
<syngress> kklimonda: ty tam już wiesz .. żeby działało ;) - dzięki , poczytam o tym .. tymczasem pasuje zamknąc oko, dobrej nocy . .
<Ozil> witam
<Ozil> bo czytam o subdomenach i doszedłem do wniosku że
<Ozil> jak mam adrs mojastrona.pl/blog to subdomena bedzie dopisana do podfolderu blog i bedzie wygladała tak blog.mojastrona.pl
<Ozil> ?
<kklimonda> Ozil: nie ma znaczenia - zależy od tego jak skonfigurujesz
<Ozil> czyli to tyczy się edycji vhost ?
<Ozil> zeby dopisać subdomena do podkatalogu w public_html ?
<Ozil> public_html/blog/
<kklimonda> nie musi być w public_html w ogóle
<kklimonda> ale może
<Ozil> acha czyli moge też mieć osobny katalog na bloga poza public_html i wtedy tworze novego vhostya czy edytuje tego od www
<kklimonda> tworzysz nowego
<Ozil> ok
<Ozil> dzięki za rozjaśnienie doczytam stestuje i jak coś zapytam dalej bo jakoś tak skąplikowanie opisują
<NightWish`> kklimonda: !
<kklimonda> NightWish`: !
<kklimonda> ale ja już uciekam powoli :)
<kklimonda> NightWish`: oczy mi się już kleją, czas spać. Do jutra, rządź swoimi minionami na #demotach ;)
<NightWish`> kklimonda: pfff
<en0x> kiedy nowe chujubuntu
<en0x> ?
<NightWish`> kklimonda: !
<NightWish`> banuj
<en0x> lol
<en0x> co za lamus ;D
<NightWish`> mnie za zwykłe kurwy wywalal :P
<NightWish`> ;]
<en0x> tyle razy co ja bana mialem to wiesz
<en0x> rekordzista tu bym byl
<en0x> :D
<NightWish`> ;]
<sysek> ;o
<[lisu]> re
<sysek> czesc [lisu]
 * [lisu] ziewa
<[lisu]> 2 h snu, reszta czuwanie hehe
 * PoKrAk vita
<[lisu]> siema PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> oo siema [lisu] tak z rana
<PoKrAk> widziałes stronke ??
<[lisu]> ja tak codziennie, tylko czasem na irc nie ma czasu
<[lisu]> widzialem, duuuuzo lepsza
<PoKrAk> też mi sie tak wydaje
<PoKrAk> dobrze ze na home mają kreatora :P
<PoKrAk> jeno jak sama domene bierzesz mozna 2 podstrony robić
<PoKrAk> bede musiał sie kiedys zabrac i szakiegos cms`a zrobić
 * [lisu] ma u siebie swojego cms'a
<[lisu]> PoKrAk: tylko weź tam coś zrób z rozdziałką, bo na 1024x768 to tak troche za szeroko
<PoKrAk> [lisu]: jeszcze z takich poważniejszych zmian chce kernela wymienic na lowlatency albo na http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2011-02-26-natty/
<PoKrAk> lisu chyba nie idzie :/
<PoKrAk> mam ograniczone mozliwości działania tam
<PoKrAk> zresztą chce zmienić drugą podstrona na bloga
<[lisu]> szkoda, ale płakał z tego powodu nie będę
<PoKrAk> ano co zrobić :D
 * PoKrAk do bakupów przystepuje :P
 * [lisu] też sie backupami zajmuje
<PoKrAk> heh zgupiałem zalogować do winzgrozy się nie może
<PoKrAk> [lisu]: materiały pamietaj
 * [lisu] testuje 2 serwery, 2003 oraz domene na debianie
<[lisu]> PoKrAk: aaa faktycznie
<[lisu]> czmu mi mokorka nie zadzwonila
<PoKrAk> do domeny sie nawet nie przymierzam
<PoKrAk> w obecnej sytuacji
<PoKrAk> heh
<[lisu]> PoKrAk: juz wiem czemu nie zadzwonila
<PoKrAk> zaspała
<[lisu]> PoKrAk: wzialem nie ta komorke
<PoKrAk> leeeeeeeeeeeeeeehehehehehehehehhe
<PoKrAk> oki bazdy danych sie tegują
<[lisu]> tamta pewnie tlucze sie na biurku w domu
<PoKrAk> rodzinka spanikowana lata o co kaman :)
<PoKrAk> ntbackup czas zaczać
<[lisu]> czmu mowisz, ze za domene sie nie bierzesz? dobra sprawa, szczegolnie jak masz uzytkownikow rozpiepszonych po 2 budynkach i 100 m trzeba zapitalac
<PoKrAk> [lisu]: bo nie warto
<sysek> ;o
<[lisu]> u mnie sie przyda, w zasadzie juz stoi, ale bedzie przenoszonko
<PoKrAk> dopuki sytuacja w firmie sie nie ustabilizuje nie robie zadnych wdrożeń
<PoKrAk> u mnie tez juz stoi jeno poprzenosić system ksiegowy na domenie stoi
<PoKrAk> oki tworzenie archiwów - done!.
<PoKrAk> teraz pakowanie in progress :P
 * [lisu] robi smołe
<[lisu]> ... i przegląda logi
 * PoKrAk oblookał ze wszystko działa i olewa logi
<PoKrAk> bo by musiał pół tajlandi zablokować :P
 * PoKrAk składa wszystkim najserdeczniejsze życzenia z okazji MIĘDZYNARODOWEGO DNIA PUSZYSTYCH !!!!!!!!!!!!
 * PoKrAk ma juz przegwizdane u wszystkich lasek w pracy :D
<[lisu]> hehehehehe
<[lisu]> PoKrAk: a co nie masz tam zadnych szprych?
<PoKrAk> są ale wisz ......
<[lisu]> domyslam sie
<Wizard> joł
<Wizard> unity jest w 10.10, czy potrzebne jest ppa?
<PoKrAk> chyba ppa
<PoKrAk> unity w nattym jest
<PoKrAk> zreszta zobacz czy masz w repo gnome-shell
<Wizard> dobra, mam jakieś ppa canonicala
<PoKrAk> Wizard: a na kij ci unity
<Wizard> chciałem zobaczyć jak to działa
<[lisu]> unity ssie, jak testowałem, to rozsypywało wię w drobny mak, to menu bylo niewidoczne,  to klikasz a tam zero efektu, pasek znikal/pojawial sie jak sam chcial
<[lisu]> a testowalem na 10.10 i szczerze niepolecam
<PoKrAk> jak tylko zobaczyłem unity zaprzestałem testów :D
<Enlik> A u mnie wcale nie działa
<PoKrAk> o Enlik :) witaj tak z rana
<[lisu]> Enlik: no w sensie: jak zaczelo sie tak pierniczyc, to wywaliłem na zbity pysk
<Enlik> PoKrAk: hej
<PoKrAk> ja wypierniczyłem ubuntu jak tylko mi enlightenmenta popsuł paskud
<Enlik> [lisu]: u mnie na nvidii była ciemna ciemność jedynie, z samym Mutterem też
<Enlik> PoKrAk: no to należało mu się po pysku!
<PoKrAk> ja sie loguje do e17 a tu biała kostak
<PoKrAk> narazie bodhi mam ale to tez ubu
 * Enlik kompresujący co nieco na NTFS-ie, trzeba mu miejsca
<PoKrAk> wiec jak tylko mojego skoncze to go instaluje
<Enlik> W piątek jak nie zapomnę to pobawię się
<PoKrAk> Enlik spoko narazie buildów nowych nie bedzie (ew kosmetyka i lowlatency kernel)
<Enlik> Jakiś taki "pod multimedia"?
<PoKrAk> ta mam takowy na lapku z ubu i sie berdzo dobrze sprawdza
<webczat> Hej, dzisiaj jestem w szkole podłączony do internetu i chcę zaktualizować listę pakietów, ale jest tak głupi cenzor że blokuje pliki bz2. proxy oczywiście też jest blokowane, więc co zrobić?
<PoKrAk> ominąć proxy
<qermit> webczat: masz dostep do ssh?
<PoKrAk> moze jest tylko ustawione na kompach a przez brame idzie przeleżć
<webczat> mam
<webczat> nie, nie idzie, ja nie mam proxy, właśnie go potrzebuję
<webczat> chyba że ppo nagłówkach http łapie jakoś
<PoKrAk> hmmm
<webczat> bo chyba może chociaż podejrzewam że po portach
<webczat> tylko open proxy są blokowane
<webczat> tzn tak podejrzewam
<PoKrAk> webczat: wez oblookaj w necie czy nie ma opisane jak cenzora oszukać
<webczat> takie strony prawdopodobnie blokuje, na pewno blokuje proxylisty.
<webczat> muszę mieć proxy albo jakoś ściągnąć i zastosować listę pakietów
<webczat> albo nie wiem... tunelowanie ssh? ale nie wiem czy tak można
<webczat> qermit: a co mi da dostęp do ssh?
<PoKrAk> hmm jesli blokuje ci porty bobys musiał przekonfigurowac zewnetrzny port ssh i wtedy sie połączysz bez problemu
<PoKrAk> :D
<webczat> mogę łączyć się do ssh bez żadnych kłopotów
<webczat> i ściągać rzeczy.
<webczat> może dałoby się ustawić tunel...?
<PoKrAk> webczat: wez oblookaj to http://peb.pl/bezpieczenstwo-i-anonimowosc/403856-obejscie-cenzora-i-innego-tego-typu.html
<webczat> czy inaczej/prościej? bo to by wymagało zmiany całej source-listy
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/47xjrxr> (at peb.pl)
<webczat> kuźwa
<webczat> właśnie się spodziewałem że zablokuje
<webczat> nie mogę tego przeczytać. to jest problem, ten cenzor jest za głupi ale też w pewnych kwestiach zdaje się za dobry
<PoKrAk> zaloguj się na Admina i wpisz jedno z tych haseł zaq12wsx lub zaq1@WSX
<webczat> przesada
<webczat> a da się ręcznie?
<PoKrAk> nie wiem
<PoKrAk> z netu ci daje
<PoKrAk> to sa domyslne hasła
<webczat> a ssh można użyć?
<PoKrAk> nie wiem nie znam tego czegoś
<Wizard> o, webczat
<Wizard> zrezygnowałeś z gentoo?
<webczat> nie mam ip żadnego proxy
<PoKrAk> masz na priv
<webczat> Wizard: nie, ale to lapek
<webczat> mmm patrze
<PoKrAk> masz proxy https://www.secure-tunnel.com/
<webczat> ale port domyślny proxy jest blokowany
<qermit> webczat: nie wiesz co to Dynamic Tunnel (wzglednie SOCKS)
<PoKrAk> tu cos jeszcze http://www.snoopblocker.com
<qermit> webczat: ale powiem tobie - lepiej skontaktuj się z adminem, to owiele prostrze
<webczat> qermit: zzrobiłem to. reakcja zerowa a ja nie mam zamiaru tydzień czekać
<qermit> webczat: dałeć CC do wszystkich świętych?
<PoKrAk> www.myprxy.com
<PoKrAk> www.24proxy.com
<PoKrAk> od cholery tego jest
<webczat> miałem adres na stronie gdzie mam prosby o odblokowanie wysyłać. mogli jeszcze nie dojść ale nie mam zamiaru ciągle czekać
<webczat> PoKrAk: mówię że port 8080 jest zablokowany
<banex> \o
<qermit> webczat: a SSH działa?
<webczat> ssh tak
<qermit> no to rób sobie dynamic proxy
<webczat> ale nie pamiętam jak się tunelowało
<PoKrAk> wez oblookaj czy przypadkiem po 80 nie smigaja
 * qermit chlasta sie w twarz
<PoKrAk> heh nie mam proxy na zewnetrznym ip
<PoKrAk> jakbym miał tobym ci wystawił po dowolnym porcie
<webczat> qermit: jak się robi dynamic proxy? nie jestem pewny
<webczat> poprostu nie pamiętam
<webczat> jaka opcja do ssh?
<qermit> -D
<webczat> mhm
<webczat> czy apt-get pojdzie po socks?
<qermit> powinno
<webczat> automatycznie czy trzeba dokonfigurować? ustawiłem w preferencjach pośrednika
<qermit> At least with curl, 'export http_proxy="socks5://iport/"'. So it might
<qermit> work with apt too. I've used apt with a socks proxy before, I know that
<qermit> ale nei testowałem tego nigdy
<webczat> kurwa
<webczat> wyeksportowałem HTTP_PROXY i chyba nic
<PoKrAk> webczat: on jak on blokuje po nazwach to po ip sprobuj
<jacekowski> ehhhh
<jacekowski> http_proxy
<jacekowski> malymi literami
<webczat> dużymi dałem
<webczat> malymi też na wszelki wypadek
<webczat> 127.0.0.1:1500 (port jest dobindowany)
<webczat> ups curla nie miałem
<webczat> ale gówno dało jego zainstalowanie
<webczat> więc co?
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: do roboty sie bierz
<PushUpek> taa ;]
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: co tam znowu psujesz ?
<webczat> no i jak mam to kurwa mać obejść?
<PoKrAk> na zewnatrz postawić maszyne ze zmienionymi portami i masz po k łopocie
<shpaq> mornin'
<webczat> hmm, jak już zrobiłem socks5 to by się przydał teraz
<webczat> tzn chcę użyć
<webczat> tzn chcę użyć
<webczat> ups
<webczat> co zrobić żeby apt używał curl?
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<jacekowski> tzn. da sie ale jak nie wiesz jak to skomplikowane
<webczat> bo wiem że curl teraz używa apta
<webczat> s/apta/socks5 lol
<jacekowski> apt tez socksa sam potrafi
<jacekowski> jak ustawisz odpowiednio proxy
<jacekowski> to powinien sam zalapac
<webczat> ale gdzie sie to ustawia? zmmienna http_proxy jest ustawiona
<webczat> ale w środowisku. sudo może resetować
<webczat> o
<PoKrAk> export ??
<jacekowski> to sobie poczytaj google
<jacekowski> tam jest to opisane
<webczat> PoKrAk: tak, ale url ustawiłem i nie chdodzi
<webczat> zara
<webczat> Mam ustawione all_proxy i nie działa
<PoKrAk> przesledz drobe pakietów
<webczat> nie idzie przez proxy
<webczat> wiem po tym już. jaka zmienna sie ustawia? http_proxy czy all_proxy?
<webczat> nie mam czasu
<webczat> http_proxy ofszem działa ale nie socks5 chyba
<webczat> czy się mylę?
<PoKrAk> webczat: http://www.yingjenie.com/ying/linux/socks5/part2.html
<[lisu]> wie kto może, gdzie mam szukać opcji w sambie, aby niemożliwe było zalogowanie użytkownika do domeny w czasie gdy juz jest zalogowany, tzn, 1 max logowanie, na 1 maszynie?
<PoKrAk> [lisu]: swata masz ??
<[lisu]> nope
<kklimonda> [lisu]: ostatnio jak patrzyłem to nie było takiej opcji
<kklimonda> ale to było parę lat temu
<PoKrAk> zainstaluj swata i oblookaj tam
<PoKrAk> ew przejrzyj http://www.centrum24.org/ogolnie-linux/151-siec/19-uytkownicy-i-uprawnienia-sambaunix.html czy cos z tego ci pomoze
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/63z5vz3> (at www.centrum24.org)
<[lisu]> nie chce swata, tylko wpisik malutki, tyci tyci w smb.conf
<[lisu]> poza tym i tak nnarazie w siec nie moge sie wpiac, aby dociagnac /doinstalowac/
<kklimonda> [lisu]: możesz spróbować napisać skrypt, wrzucić go do preexec script i ustawić preexec close
<kklimonda> u mnie były z tym problemy, ale to była strasznie dziwna konfiguracja
<kklimonda> ach, to nie zadziała chyba do końca dobrze bo windows potrafi się rozłączyć jak idluje
<Wizard> d się w unity wyłączyć te kolorowe kafelki á la gnome 1?
<kklimonda> Wizard: poszukaj w ccsm
<Wizard> a co to?
<kklimonda> konfigurator compiza
<Wizard> sam dock jest wporzo, tylko mnie denerwują te różowo - niebieskie kolorki :D
<and> b
<mikexcr> Wizard: a Ty dalej na ubuntu trollujesz ;p
<and> .
<Wizard> mikexcr: oczywiście
<Wizard> a co?
<Wizard> przecież mam ubuntu
<Andrze> Jakiego klienta irca polecacie na ubuntu
<Wizard> ja lubię irssi
<Wizard> dużo osób używa xchata
<Wizard> te mogę polecić, chociaż xchata nie widziałem już wieki
<Andrze> Ja mam xquery ale chcialbym wyprobowac cos nowego
<Andrze> polecam irca na telefon mggirc z :)
<Wizard> a po co mi irc na telefon?
<winter> bry
 * syngress się kłania nisko
<winter> witaj
<syngress> winter masz chwilę czasu i .. jakiś serwer z PHP/SQL na pokładzie ?
 * PushUpek czeka aż mu się uefa biletowa załaduje...
<winter> syngress: nie
<winter> tzn czas mam
<winter> ale php/sql nie
<winter> dopiero będę się tego teraz uczył, kupię kilka książek z helionu
<syngress> luz, chciałem sprawdzić skrypt (właśnie Helion;a) coś nie chce działać, nic sprawdzę wieczorem w domu ..
<PushUpek> helion ma do bani tłumaczenia ;)
<syngress> PushUpek: no właśnie sieczka straszna
<winter> a ludzie chwalą sobie generalnie
<PushUpek> nie wiem czemu jakieś matoły tłumaczą kod skryptu i do tego ładując w nich błędy
<winter> heliona
<PushUpek> zdarzają się dobre tłumaczenia, ale trafić ciężko ;)
<syngress> i zbyt ogolnie tłumaczone
<PushUpek> jak nie jest długi skrypt, to mogę rzucić na niego okiem :P
<winter> 4 knigi potrzebuję, a na razie hajsu nie mam
<PushUpek> pdf zassij ;D
<winter> nie ma tych co bym chciał
<winter> przejżałem peba
<syngress> push, spoko , dam ci stronę ftp helion'a (ftp://ftp.helion.pl/przyklady/phmspr.zip)
<PushUpek> najlepiej w wersji ang ;]
<winter> no wolę właśnie pl
<winter> po angielsku ciężko mi się uczy
<syngress> w zipie wyciagnij sobie rozdział 8
<winter> tzn mogę czyatć manuala ale książka to już inna historia
<syngress> i zobacz jak masz chwilę czy to odpali ..
<syngress> Prosty skrypt koszyka z Java i Ajax'em
<PushUpek> które z 8 rozdziału?
<syngress> wszystko w 8mce to koszyk
<syngress> po skonfigurowaniu db.php (dostępu do mysql) odpalasz przez inventory.html
<PushUpek> moment ;]
<syngress> ok
<PushUpek> muszę na serwer wbić ;]
<syngress> np
<syngress> winter: winter na http://peb.pl/informatyka masz 100tysięcy polskich książek na temat PHP/SQL/JAVA/HTML
<winter> ale nie te które bym chciał
<Quintasan_Droid> siema, ktoś pisze dialnet? :D
<syngress> oj tam, bierz co jest ;>
<quintasan_droid_> fffff
<PushUpek> syngress: no i w czym problem był?
<syngress> push: wbijasz się przez inventory.html ?
<PushUpek> ta
<syngress> i co widzisz na ekranie ?
<PushUpek> na priv masz linka ;]
<PushUpek> zobacz sam
<syngress> widzsz formularze ?
<PushUpek> tak
<PushUpek> dodajesz kategorię
<PushUpek> potem ją wybierasz
<PushUpek> i masz form dodawania produktu
<syngress> no to cos jest po mojej stronie .. nie widze ich
<PushUpek> najwidoczniej :D
<syngress> nazabawniejsze jest to że inne skrypty działają bez najmnijeszego prblemu e tym java
<syngress> *w
<syngress> (nie widzę ich po załadowaniu na swojego FTP'a) .. dla jasności ;)
<PushUpek> ;]
 * PoKrAk revita
<socks> Cześć
<SimonPHOENIX> jak tam?
<PushUpek> ciepło
<socks> Czy ktoś z was instalował SS5? (Socks server5)
<PoKrAk> nie
<PoKrAk> oo jo SimonPHOENIXjak tam psucie ?? :D
 * PushUpek zastanawia się ile prowizji dowali mu Millennium za przewalutowanie ;D
<kklimonda> od groma
<PushUpek> płaciłeś coś z ich konta w us albo eu?:>
<kklimonda> nie ;)
<PushUpek> to co mnie straszysz :D
<kklimonda> no bo się dajesz ;)
<PushUpek> ehh ;D
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk, dzisiaj nie psuje serwera, tylko zend framework
<PushUpek> zenda się nie da zepsuć, bo to nie framework, tylko zbiór klas :P
<PushUpek> no chyba, że coś zmienili w podejściu do niego :D
<PoKrAk> a ja stonke sobie przerabiam i9 wywaliłem jedna strone na rzecz bloga łatwiej będzie mi to edytować, a wczoraj zmieniłem cały design
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: nudzisz sie ??? :P ;>
<PushUpek> to zależy ;D
<PushUpek> zbieram siły żeby pójść na pocztę po polecony...
<PoKrAk> sie nie przemęczaj
<PoKrAk> :)
<mati75> re
<PoKrAk> re
<PushUpek> ciepełko dzisiaj na dworze ;]
<PoKrAk> no
<Dreadlish> elo
<syngress> na dworze ? :D łotafak is that mean :) na POLU !! :D
<kasiaswiderska> syngress: na polu to się buraki zbiera... ;)
<PoKrAk> w laczkach
<syngress> i chwasty kosi :D
<syngress> hehehe
<BlessJah> PushUpek: u mnie 0 na sloncu i -4 w cieniu
<BlessJah> jest spoko, znajomych demotywuje pokazujac sie w krotkim rekawie
<PushUpek> u mnie musi być więcej, bo licealistki w mini śmigają ;]
<PoKrAk> moj sasiad całą zime w krotkim rękawku popyla
<PushUpek> +10 w słońcu, +4 w cieniu ;]
<winter> u mnie +10 w słońcu a jeszcze śnieg leży
<PushUpek> u mnie śnieg się stopił i gówna odsłonił... uroczy aromat wiosennego smrodu mam idąc koło trawnika :D
<PoKrAk> ta znam to okoliczne koty co na ogródku przyapie maja wyroki
<winter> u mnie jest taki nibychodniczek z betonowych płytek to ludzie wyprowadzali psy wzdłuż niego
<winter> więc na całej długości są psie gówna
<winter> bo nie chciało im się po śniegu chodzić
<PoKrAk> zabić to mało
<syngress> winter: kup wiatrówkę :)
<PoKrAk> trza w nich rzucac tymi gównami
<PoKrAk> winter: i srut ze wzmacnianymrdzenie
<syngress> strzelaj w ludzi nie w zwierzęta ;)
<PoKrAk> i powiem tak watrrowki na co2 sie nie nadają
<PushUpek> ale wcześniej śrut maczaj w terpentynie ;D
<PoKrAk> mleko z gipsem i woda utleniona
<winter> to akurat kilka bloków dalej jest
<BlessJah> winter: bo sie odsniezac nie chcialo, psy zalatwiaja sie na sniegu
<PoKrAk> to na koty i gołębie
<BlessJah> a ze snieg lezy na chodniku i tylko kawaleczek odsniezony to nie psia wina
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: a nie lepiej ASG zamiast wiatrówki?:P
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: tu raczej chodzi o sprzątanie po psie...
<winter> no niestety tutaj tej kultury nie ma
<winter> chyba nigdzie w polsce nie sprzątają
<PoKrAk> dobra asg jest kupe drozsza od zwykłej wiatrówki
<syngress> PushUpek: gazowa za słaba - lektryczna za głośna ... :)
<PushUpek> ;D
<PoKrAk> dragonow sprezynowy byłby ok ale posztyje ponat połtora tys
<syngress> Wiatróweczka - skradanka - i po łydkach bo to baaaardzo boli :D
<PoKrAk> a waitrówe z dolnym naciagiem i luneta kupisz za 200pln
<kasiaswiderska> winter: problem leży w tym gdzie to wyrzucać... :) w warszawie o ile wiem, można do zwykłych koszy i tam mają progress jeśli o to chodzi.
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: mam na mysli takie masto w ktorym jest ten skrawek trawnika przy chodniku
<PoKrAk> porzadna luneta to ok 200 zł
<winter> kasiaswiderska: przydałby się takie dozowniki z jednorazowymi workami na gówna
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: w metropoliach to roznie ale w mniejszych miastach masz miedzy chodnikiem a jezdnia pas zieleni szerokosci samego chodnika
<syngress> kasiaswiderska: niezaleznie od miasta, wystarczy wyprowadzić psa troche dalej, wole widzieć obsrane miejsce pod drzewem od obsranego chodnika
<BlessJah> czesto sa tam jakies krzaczory ale i tak miejsca dosyc nawet dla owczarka niemieckiego na sterydach
<syngress> moje buty z CCC za 30pln nie zdają egzaminu na obsranych alejkach :D
<BlessJah> gorzej jest blizej centrum, stara zabudowa jest ciasna
<kasiaswiderska> winter: u mnie w miescie takie były :) niestety młodzież woli wdepytwać w kupy niż powstrzymać sie przed wandalizmem.
<winter> w brukseli byłem, tam to w ogóle jest masakra, ludzie wypreowadzają psy na chodniki i tam sraja i sikają
<winter> także idąc chodnikiem łatwo w coś wdepnąć
<winter> ogólnie syf
<winter> także bruksela jest 100 lat za nami w tej kwestji bo tutaj nikomu nie przyjdzie do głowy żeby na chodniku psa wypróżnić
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: niestety - wtedy trzeba psa cześciej a dalej wyprowadzać :)
<winter> ca nojwyżej 10 cm przy chodniku na trawce, ale nie na samym chodniku
<harcesz> oi
<PushUpek> kasiaswiderska: u mnie są takie kubły, tylko że są tak czyste, że można z nich jeść ;]
<BlessJah> czesciej a dalej?
<BlessJah> czy rzadziej a porzadnie?
<kasiaswiderska> częściej wychodzić i dalej prowadzić :)
<BlessJah> psy lubia pobiegac
<syngress> PushUpek: no wiesz :D - ale masz pomysły .. ;)
<PushUpek> syngress: ;]
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: masz psa? jak nauczylas nie srac na dywan to i z chodnikiem ci sie uda
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: mój na chodnik nie sra...
<winter> a ja nie mam psa :-P
<winter> mój ojciec za to ma kilka
<winter> ale w super warunkach na wsi
<winter> mają gdzie popbiegać
<harcesz> pytanie za 15 pktów - miał ktoś problem z rozdzielczością nie wypełniającą całego ekranu? (czarny margines na 1/4 ekranu)
<winter> harcesz: niet
<harcesz> bo nie mam pomysłu jak to wygooglować pomijając pierdzenie o reconfie xa
<BlessJah> harcesz: podstawowe pytanie to czy lcd czy crt
<harcesz> lcd laptopowy
<BlessJah> na lcd to sie dziac nie powinno, na crt to pogrzebiesz przy ustawieniach
<harcesz> ^
<harcesz> a no własnie
<harcesz> ogólnie też stoje na pozycji że tak być nie powinno, ale problem jest niewzruszony
<kklimonda> poszukaj w Xorg.0.log
<kklimonda> może jakiś warning będziesz miał na ten temat
<PushUpek> harcesz: a ten margines nie jest przypadkiem z lewej i prawej strony?:>
<PushUpek> może masz rozdziałkę 4:3 ustawioną...
<harcesz> PushUpek: dookoła
<PushUpek> hmm
<BlessJah> byc moze ustawil mniejsza niz nominalna
<BlessJah> i zamiast niewyrazny obraz przeskalowalo mu
<harcesz> BlessJah: wykrywanie na ubuntu i xubuntu go nie łapie, rozdzielczości tylko dużo mniejsze niż powinno być, ale dodawanie z łapy nic nie daje
<BlessJah> nie mam ubuntu
<PoKrAk> wygeneruj plik xorg.conf
<PoKrAk> moze to pomoze
<harcesz> PoKrAk: próbowałem, rekonfigurowałem
<harcesz> dlatego pytam czy ktoś miał taki problem
<PoKrAk> a plik xorg.conf wygenerowałeś z automatu
<harcesz> tak
<harcesz> i edytowałem z lapy
<PoKrAk> to nie wiem
<BlessJah> driver
<PoKrAk> a wlasnie korzystasz z domyslnych sterów czy z własnościowych
<harcesz> domyślnych
<harcesz> ale nie było własnościowych
<harcesz> to stara toshiba
<BlessJah> a jaka karta?
<PoKrAk> ja wczoraj na stares tyoshibie s1900-101 sie bawiłem i zadnych problemów z xsami nie miałem
<PoKrAk> mesa-dri i ew pierdoły masz ??
<kklimonda> serio warto w Xorg.0.log zajrzeć
<kklimonda> zapewne będzie info, że monitor nie dostarcza informacji EDID albo, że nie można ich sparsować ;)
<harcesz> kklimonda: siedze z otwartym i nic sensownego tam nie widze, ale moment bo już pogubiłem co to było konkretnie
<kklimonda> i wtedy można spokojnie zacząć dopisywać odpowiednie linie do xorg.conf
 * harcesz nienawidzi pracy na dwa kompy
 * Dreadlish lubi ją bardziej niż na jednym
 * winter pracuje na 3
 * harcesz *na dwa lapy z których jeden jest cudzym rzęchem 
<winter> a nawet na 4 licząc shella
<harcesz> winter: też sobie mogę powliczać shelle i serwery, to się nie liczy ;]
<winter> to se licz
<gjm> Bry
 * PoKrAk tez na 3 kompy czasem robi a zdarza sie ze na 4
<PoKrAk> mam 3 klawki na biurku
<winter> co za różnica jak wszystkie masz w zakładkach w terminalu
<winter> po ssh ;-P
<winter> no może poza lapkiem bo xp tam teraz pracuje
<winter> a propos, to tez starsza toshiba
<PoKrAk> oki narta
<Guest10932> Witam. Musze zresetowac haslo root (nie usera z uprawnieniami sudo). Jaka metoda bedzie najprostsza?
<winter> Guest10932: chroot
<syngress> nie, nie - najprostsza - usunięcie partycji - tylko wtedy zresetuje się troche więcej .. :>
<Guest10932> winter, Czy moglbs zaglebic sie bardziej w szczegoly?
<winter> Guest10932: sudo chroot /
<kklimonda> Guest10932: załadowanie systemu z init=/bin/sh
<winter> potem passwd
<Guest10932> winter, chrootoac z live cd?
<winter> nie koniecznie
<BlessJah> nie najłatwiej zedytować /etc/passwd i bezhasłowe zrobić?
<kklimonda> potem mount -oremount,rw /
<kklimonda> i passwd
<winter> możeż z z działającego systemu z sudo
<winter> możesz*
<winter> tak jak podałem
<Guest10932> Fuck, nie mam dzialajacego sudo...
<winter> to z livecd
<dadzio> witam pomoze mi ktos z instalacja drukarki lexmark z615 ?
<Guest10932> Ok, dzieki za wskazowki.
<Guest10932> Uch zapomnialem o zaszyfrowanej partycji. Ale zabawa sie szykuje hu hu. Przymusowe doksztalcanie.
<winter> masz zaszyfrowaną?
<winter>  / masz zaszyfrowaną?
<Guest10932> Tak.
<winter> nie wydajem nie się
<Guest10932> ?
<winter> ale dobra, nigdy se partycji nie szyfrowałem
<harcesz> dadzio: a nie działa automatyczna konfiguracja?
<dadzio> wlasnie cos nie bardzo
<dadzio> jeszcze raz sprawddze
<winter> właściwie to jak by sudo działało do wystarczyłoby sudo su
<winter> i potem passwd
 * harcesz właśnie wygrał z ekranem
<harcesz> przekombinowałem
<winter> Guest10932: ale dlaczego ci sudo nie działa
<harcesz> rozwiązaniem było wygooglowanie modelu lapa + "screen"
<Guest10932> winter, Pszeprasza za moje piepszenie, jakis niesprzyjajacy dzien. Oczywiscie, ze / nie jest zaszyfrowana. A sudo rozmontowalem manualnie.
<harcesz> i jednak xconfem dało rade naprawić, cóż potwierdza to świętą regułę jfgi
<dadzio> w urzadzeniach mam Lexmark z600 i nie moze znalezc sterownikow
<winter> Guest10932: to chrootuj z live, /home jest do tego zbędne
<winter> albo napraw sobie sudo
<Guest10932> winter, faktycznie. Ponowne dzieki.
<|B|enedyktXVI> dadzio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<dadzio> czytalem to benek
<dadzio> a jednak chodzi zainstalowalem z jakiejs str pliki
<dadzio> i nie widzialem w urzadzeniach ich wczesniej
<dadzio> zaznaczylem i smiga.
<winter> Guest10932: 5,40
<Guest10932> Ale przeziez bez uprawnien nawet nie przygotuje live usb. WUNDERBAR MR ANUS-HEAD KUN!
<winter> nie maszinnego kompa?
<winter> i nie możesz cd?
<winter> to jeszcze raz: NAPRAW SE SUDO PANIE
<winter> IT'S GOOD FOR YOU
<Guest10932> winter, ...jakies 5cm po lewej ale jakos 22calowy monitor umknol mojej uwadze. Ja pier**** . Init.d./brain stop.
<winter> znając życie przekombinowałeś config
<BlessJah> winter: widac ze proboje shackowac komus kompa
<winter> sam sobie
<BlessJah> ze niby zapomnial hasla?
<winter> a możliwe
<winter> ja nie wnikam
<BlessJah> pamietam swoje hasla kilka lat wstecz
 * |B|enedyktXVI zmienia hasla bo sie boi
<winter> ja mam swoje schematy na hasła
<winter> także zazwyczaj pamiętam
<BlessJah> od tych pierwszych, slownikowych i numeru gg, az po dzisiejsze, 15-25 znakow, rozne do kazdego serwisu
<kklimonda> ja korzystam z KeePassX
<BlessJah> male, duze, cyfry i znaki specjalne
<BlessJah> kklimonda: zlamac haslo do keepassx i po tobie
<Guest10932> Ja przewaznie trzymam w pwsafe ale dzis zrobilem wyjatek.
<kklimonda> BlessJah: trzeba by je złamać
<Guest10932> A generuje apg wiec...
<kklimonda> BlessJah: dzięki temu muszę pamiętać tylko jedno silne hasło, zamiast całej masy
<BlessJah> kklimonda: wyciagniecie keyloggerem jednego hasla jest latwiejsze niz czekanie az wprowadzisz ich tuzin
<winter> keyloggery na linuksie?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: keylogger? na moim linuksie? meh
<winter> :-P
<BlessJah> kklimonda: daj mi na chwile roota to ci pokaze
<BlessJah> poza tym sa keyloggery sprzetowe
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jak komuś będzie tak na tym zależało, to przyjdzie do mnie w kominiarce, z wiertartką w ręku i podam mu hasło w 5 minut.
<BlessJah> co ci moze zrobic wiertarka?
<winter> z wiertarką? O_o
<kklimonda> BlessJah: kolana przewiercić na początek
<BlessJah> z palnikiem, mlotkiem, kleszczami, pistoletem, wiadrem wody, tasma klejaca, ok
<BlessJah> ale z wiertarka?
<Guest10932> Wiertarka + cewka moczowa.
<kklimonda> ew. połamać palce - ale tego bym nie polecał bo ja nie umiem podać swojeho hasła ;)
<TheNumb> Wywierci otwór w czaszce i wleje rozcienczony kwas solny.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: polamac palce wiertarka? znaczy odlozyc palce, polamac, i wziac wiertarke?
<winter> jp
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie, wiertarką przewiercić kolana.
<BlessJah> winter: ile procent?
<BlessJah> aaa...
<BlessJah> czyli przychodzi z wiertarka
<BlessJah> i lamie ci palce
<TheNumb> A potem wsadza je w odbyt.
<winter> kurde, od kiedy przechrzcili jp na jp na 100% powinienem przestać tego używać
<kklimonda> BlessJah: wiertarkę mam w domu
<BlessJah> widac ze sie nigdy gangsterka nie zajmowales
<TheNumb> Oczywiście nie własny.
<winter> alescie temat zapuścili
<kklimonda> BlessJah: zresztą co za różnica - podałbym i tak, zanim jeszcze by zaczęli co robić.
<kklimonda> BlessJah: a musiałbym podać tylko jedno ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: wiesz wiertarka i kolana to taka bardziej finezyjna metoda, nieprzydatna
<kklimonda> BlessJah: keyloggera softowego nikt mi nie zainstaluje, sprzętowego nikt nie ma powodu.
<BlessJah> bo po co sie meczyc jak mozna po prostu wsadzic palec w oko
<BlessJah> hm...
<kklimonda> poza domem nie loguję się na swoje konta, bo nie mam potrzeby.
<BlessJah> wlasciwie masz racje
<kklimonda> (zresztą nawet gdyby zainstalował keyloggera, to jeszcze baza kluczy potrzebna jest)
<BlessJah> wiertlo zblizajace sie do oka i wycie wiertarki na wysokich obrotach, daje +100 do sily perswazji
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jakby zainstalowal to nie mialby chyba problemu z baza kluczy?
<winter> za dużo postala i manhunta
<BlessJah> poczeka az sie zalogujesz i potem by tylko haslo usera spisal
<BlessJah> winter: to gry w ktorych sie wydobywa zeznania?
<winter> ...
<BlessJah> nie gralem to nie wiem
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no ale to zakładając, że namierza mnie osobiście a nie lata jakiś keylogger w internecie, który mi się przypałęta.
<BlessJah> keylogger na linuksa?
<BlessJah> nie przypaleta sie
<BlessJah> komus musi zalezec
<BlessJah> chyba ze jakis syf w javie
<kklimonda> BlessJah: a jak ktoś będzie chciał moje hasła i jest wystarczająco zmotywowany to je zdobędzie
<BlessJah> wiesz, zaczyna mi na tym zalezec
<kklimonda> dzięki temu, że mam na wszystkich serwisach różne hasła odpada najprostrzy sposób ataku
<winter> a ja was wszystkich p... i idę na kawe
<kklimonda> wydobyć hasło z jakiegoś serwisu, i go użyć na innych.
<BlessJah> winter: sprawdz czy ktos cie nie sledzi
<winter> :-D
<winter> BlessJah: ty mnie śledzisz
<BlessJah> kasia sie wystraszyla?
<winter> takie zwyrole jesteście
<BlessJah> zwyrole?
<winter> zwyrodnialcy
<BlessJah> jakas nowa technika?
<BlessJah> meh, myslalem ze sie dowiem czegos nowego
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a trepanacje czaszki czasem przeprowadzasz?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> tu nie chodzi o to zeby zabic
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nikt nie mówił o zabijaniu.
<winter> kklimonda: http://imgur.com/DyNaH zaopatrz się jak ten gość (pomijając win xpi ie ) to nikt nie będzie ci w stanie tak hasło podpierdzielić
<TheNumb> BlessJah: można się bezpośrednio wpiąć w RS232 :P
<kklimonda> winter: :D
<winter> kolo chyba tez się o to obawiał, to się wycwanił japoniec
<BlessJah> tiaaa
<BlessJah> zbyt male szanse przezycia
<BlessJah> mowie ofc o narzedziach ze skrzynki
<BlessJah> wiertarka chirurgiczna to inna sprawa
<BlessJah> winter: tiaaa... bedzie cie okladal m4 krzyczac tratatata, nie zyjesz!
<PushUpek> to pewnie atrapy ;]
<PushUpek> nie ufam krajom, w których cenzurują porno :D
<BlessJah> mowie ze atrapy
<winter> chgw
<winter> ale wrażenie robi
<BlessJah> winter: wiem ze japonia to dziwny kraj
<winter> takie atrapy tez sporo kosztuja
<BlessJah> ale ludzie sa na tyle rozsadni ze nie pozwola jednemu czlowiekowi posiadac broni ktora by powstrzymala szturmujacych i zmuszala policje do wysadzenia calego budynku
<PushUpek> ciekawe czy mi się zaloguje do uefa systemu sprzedaży biletów do końca marca ;D
<sysek> :O
<gjm> cześć sysek
<sysek> joł gjm !
<sysek> gjm: jak tam idzie instalacja debianka?
<gjm> sysek: na razie nie. Planuje zmienic dysk na inny i dopiero sie bawic
<sysek> JEZUS MARIA
<sysek> ostatnij bastion socjalizmu
<sysek> rosja
<sysek> zmienila nazwe milicja na policja
<sysek> POCO
<winter> dla lansu
<shiira> by zylo sie lepiej ... ;)
<PushUpek> by więcej łapówek mogli brać
<sysek> chyba gorzej
<sysek> myslalem, z rosja nadal pozostanie krajem zachodnim
<sysek> i nie bezdie nic ciagnela od tego kapitalistycznego i zepsutego zachodu
<PushUpek> w Rosji wcześniej brali w łapę nim USA sobie wywalczyła niepodległość ;]
<gjm> komuna! linux na kartki!
<sysek> ech
<sysek> PushUpek: USA trzeba spalic
<PushUpek> po co? sami wyginą z głupoty ;D
<PushUpek> poza tym kto by kręcił south park ;]
<gjm> PushUpek: mongolia
<BlessJah> PushUpek: trzeba pousuwac ze wszystkiego naklejki z ostrzezeniami
<BlessJah> "Kubek moze zawierac goracy plyn" wymiata
<PushUpek> raczej odszkodowanie za brak tego napisu wymiata jakie musiał Mac wypłacić ;D
<sysek> no
<BlessJah> takie wpadki wliczono w koszta
<BlessJah> jest chyba istrukcja ze narzekajacemu klientowi nalezy zamknac usta dodatkowa porcja frytek
<PushUpek> albo jakaś laska zaskarżyła nie pamiętam, który fast food, ale chyba też Mac, że struła się nieświeżym mięsem ;D
<PushUpek> to obronili się przed sądem dowodząc, że w tym co produkują nie ma mięsa ;D
<sysek> PushUpek: to w macu bylo
<sysek> :D
<PushUpek> ale kilka rzeczy im się udało.... jak pepsi czy silikonowe cycki ;D
<BlessJah> lepszego odrdzewiacza nie uswiadczysz
<sysek> BlessJah: ale od tego jest cola
<sysek> pepsi > cola
<BlessJah> jeden pies
<BlessJah> silikony tez do dupy
<BlessJah> hm... zle powiedziane
<BlessJah> kto wie gdzie je sobie wszczepiaja
<BlessJah> wole dziewczyny ktore moga sie usmiechnac nie ryzykujac ze im szwy popuszczaja
<PushUpek> szwy jak szwy, ale nie chciałbym odpryskiem tapety dostać ;D
<BlessJah> tapeciarstwo to jest akurat wszedzie
<BlessJah> choc co racja to racja, ze wzorzec przyszedl z zachodu
<Ciaho> jakiś minimalna ilość tapety można przeżyć ale niektóre to kilkucentymetrową warstwe potrafią na morde nałożyć
<BlessJah> nie ma minimalnej ilosci, mowisz o makijazu, zwyklym makijazu
<Ciaho> [adam@adam-desktop:~]$ w
<Ciaho>  17:20:11 up  1:40,  1 user,  load average: 5,76, 4,08, 3,20
<BlessJah> ŁADNIE
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> ciasno na tej klawce
<mati75> Ciaho: co ty robisz?
<Ciaho> nic wielkiego
<Ciaho> odpaliłem gothica na 30 sekund a tak to tylko na necie siedziałem
<Ciaho> raz miałem 15,70
<Ciaho> na lapku
<Ciaho> a tylko pliki kopiowałem
<mati75>  17:21:19 up 3 days,  2:34,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<mati75> trochę dziwne
<Ciaho> dysk do wymiany
<Ciaho> i ma takie zamuły że cały system wisi
<Ciaho> i potem ekstremalne loady
<BlessJah> a dziwisz sie? jesli appsy czekaja na dostep do syku?
<BlessJah> s/syk/dysk/
<Galahad> doobry :D
<PushUpek> a tam dobry
<gjm> cześć Galahad
<Galahad> gjm, się masz ? ^^
<tar-gz> Re
<Galahad> witaj tar-gz-cie ^^
<Ciaho> [adam@adam-desktop:~]$ w
<Ciaho>  17:36:31 up  1:56,  1 user,  load average: 3,91, 2,92, 2,99
<Ciaho> tylko FF otworzony i clementine odtwarza w tle
<Ciaho> dyski sprawne jak by co
<BlessJah> load average: 0.00, 0.07, 0.12
<BlessJah> łamię szyfr pentagonu
<gjm> cześć tar-gz
<gjm> potraktować Cię gunzip'em?
<gjm> ;p
<BlessJah> tar --gzip -xvf tar-gz
<BlessJah> ciekawe co teraz zrobi
<BlessJah> sudo tar --gzip -xvf tar-gz
<gjm> rm -rf *.tar.gz
<gjm> o!
<tar-gz> insert passwrd:_
<Ciaho> *****
<BlessJah> to keylogger!
<tar-gz> Wrong password
<gjm> access denided!
<BlessJah> jaki n00b sie pomylil wpisujac passord
<gjm> won z systemu!
<tar-gz> .....unpackage troll....
<tar-gz> ......Ok!
<tar-gz> SiEmKa MiSiAlKi :****** ;DDDD <3333
<Ciaho> kernel panic!
<gjm> ! warning !
<gjm> troll detected
<Dreadlish> gdzie
<winter> pokemon chyba
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> to nie jest trollownia tylko ubu-pl
<Dreadlish> zaraz klimonda wpadnie i was wykichuje
<gjm> dźizys się mówi
<tar-gz> jak sie instaluje ubuntu w pralce????
<Ciaho> ja mam w tosterze
<tar-gz> jak to zrobiłeś? oO
<Psotnick> ja nie mam tostera ;(
<gjm> ja mam w desce sedesowej
<tar-gz> ej a ja moge w tosterze jak nie mam ramy? może byc delma?
<sysek> tar-gz: może
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> a nawet i smakowita
<Ciaho> ale musisz moduł tost-delma skompilować i wrzucić
<tar-gz> a jak sie kompiluje? nożem?
<gjm> a nie ma w repo?
<tar-gz> w repo są tylko przypalone tosty
<BlessJah> make sandwich? znowu?
<tar-gz> Diabelko: masz ubuntu w tosterze?
<gjm> nie. w małym palcu
<tar-gz> Ej jak to zrobiłeś?????
<gjm> młotkiem
<gjm> tylko mocno
<Galahad> kupujcie cukier bo drożeje !
<gjm> nie od dziś
<gjm> i nie tylko cukier
<tar-gz> Kurde korci mnie zmienić motyw w moim cookie
<tar-gz> ale boje sie, że popsuje.
<Galahad> z dnia na dzień
<Galahad> w piatek kosztował 3 coś a teraz 4,47
<tar-gz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7aF_FhALzs oglądamy?
<BlessJah> znowu on
<BlessJah> tar-gz: tosty, ciasteczka, kanapki, co jeszcze?
<sysek> kto :D?
<BlessJah> ja psuje awesome, mogliby sie nieco bardziej postarac z dokumentacja
<BlessJah> API jest moze ladnie opisane ale nie wiadomo od czego zaczac
 * Dreadlish wywala openbsd
<BlessJah> Diabelko: archlinux
<BlessJah> juz wiem co sie dzieje! to jest adresowane od prawej!
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<sysek> Dreadlish: CZEMU :O
<BlessJah> damn
<Dreadlish> sysek: bo nie ma ls --color, a colorlsa nie chce mi sie ustawiać
<BlessJah> tabfail
<Dreadlish> :D
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ls -G?
<BlessJah> gnuls?
<sysek> Dreadlish: :(
<BlessJah> czlowieku, masz sporo opcji
<Dreadlish> gnuls pokazuje mi syf
<BlessJah> w takim razie ls -G
<Dreadlish> ls -G pokazuje szarość jak na ls
<Dreadlish> ;d
<BlessJah> ekhm, a jestes pewien ze masz dobry $TERM
 * KiFka hi
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> mam vt220 ;d
<BlessJah> myslalem ze po ssh mowisz
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> nie mówie po ssh
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> co psujecie ??
<Dreadlish> nic
<PoKrAk> taaaaaaaaa
<Dreadlish> znajdź mi jakieś dobre distro (nie debian i openbsd) któro da sie zainstalować po pxe
<sysek> pxe?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<sysek> ale cot o :(
<Dreadlish> no to prościej
<Dreadlish> da sie zainstalować przez sieć
<Dreadlish> z użyciem dhcpd i nfsa/tftp
<qermit> Dreadlish: redhatopodobne
<Dreadlish> qermit: mówiłem dobre, a nie rhpodobne ;d
<qermit> Dreadlish: twoje zdanie o tym co jest dobre się tutaj nie liczy
<BlessJah> kazde sie powinno dac
<BlessJah> wiekszosc
<qermit> Dreadlish: jest jeszcze windows
<Dreadlish> dobra, wrzuce debiana =.=
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: każde się da po pxe
<kklimonda> instalowałem gentoo, archa, fedorę, ubuntu, debiana, windowsa..
<Dreadlish> fedore instalowałem - tylko nie lubi mojej płyty głównej
<Dreadlish> ubuntu - nawet nie próbuje
<Dreadlish> archa - jeszcze nie, ale ciekawie może to wyglądać ;d
<Dreadlish> windowsa - no shit
<Dreadlish> gentoo - nie chce mi sie kompilować na szatan mhz
<qermit> Dreadlish: windowsa mozna zainstalowac na komputerze z 64MB ram
<qermit> i będzie działac
<ktosiek> qermit: CE?
<qermit> XP
<BlessJah> qermit: na 256 smiga
<BlessJah> czy raczej smigal, bo windows dziala ale firefox juz nie zadziala
<PoKrAk> hmmm na amidze 500 by poszło ?? :P
<BlessJah> nie
<qermit> http://www.winhistory.de/more/386/xpmini_eng.htm
<BlessJah> ile ma amiga 500 ramu?
<PoKrAk> nie pamietam
<BlessJah> bo ja mam stuningowana do 1MB
<PoKrAk> ale lezy na szafie :)
<shiira> standardowo miala 512 a 500+ 1MB
<qermit> o fak, komuś się chciało XP instalować na 8Mhz maszynie
<Galahad> ^^!
<mati75> qermit: ja na pentium 90 stawiałem
<qermit> mati75: pentium90 ma trochę więcej megahercy niż 8Mhz
<mati75> aż 11 razy więcej
<sysek> boze
<sysek> 1mb ramu
<sysek> :D
<Dreadlish> boshe - jeden em be ramu gdzie ja zmieszcze swoje słit focie - pomyślał pokemon
<Natasza> su
<ktosiek> password:
<mati75> sysek: mi tinywm aż 26 ciągnie
<sysek> Dreadlish: no wybacz, dla mnie takie czasy sa po prostu nieznane ;d
<Natasza> dżastinek<-w_polsce
<mati75> Natasza: error password
<Natasza> su
<mati75> Hasło:
<Dreadlish> \n
<ktosiek> su: Uwierzytelnienie nie powiodło się
<Dreadlish> :(){ :|:& }:;
<Dreadlish> dobranoc
<Dreadlish> :D
<ktosiek> Dreadlish: czekam na falę ping timeoutów :-D
<Dreadlish> :D
<ktosiek> (w ubuntu jest ulimit -u ustawiony domyślnie?)
<Dreadlish> moja mama siedzi na moim laptopie i chyba nie ogarnia fluxboxa
<mati75> rm -rf / efektywniejsze
<Dreadlish> ale ma być do zwisu
<Dreadlish> a nie do wyrąbania w kosmos
<mati75> Dreadlish: ja swoją nauczyłem
<Natasza> ktosiek: mateusz7
<Dreadlish> mati75: tylko moja ma "w ręku" mojego lapka raz na jakiś miesiąc
<Dreadlish> bo inaczej używa ojca
<Dreadlish> a ojciec chory to też nolifi :D
<mati75> Dreadlish: moja to informatyczny debil
<Dreadlish> zw
<Dreadlish> parówki
<Psotnick> a moi mają osobnego kompa ;)
<mati75> najlepiej jej szło przeglądanie neta na links
<mati75> Psotnick: u mnie w domu jest n+1 kompów
<mati75> n - liczba osób
 * sysek ziewa glosno
 * PoKrAk ma przekichane bo został sam ze stworami, które zaraz musi kłaść spac
<PoKrAk> ale bedie jazdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dreadlish> lol
<sysek> PoKrAk: pusc im slayera
<sysek> :DDDDDDDDDDDD
<PoKrAk> sysek wola rammsteina
<Dreadlish> shellownie zamykają
<PoKrAk> ironami tez nie pogardza
<PoKrAk> no i viking metalem
<Dreadlish> Natasza: wracam do Ciebie
<sysek> PoKrAk: no wez. :(
<PoKrAk> wez co ?
<sysek> pusc slayera
<sysek> :D
<Natasza> Dreadlish: do mego łoża?
 * PoKrAk puścil slayera
<sysek> PoKrAk: teraz na pewno zasna ;d
<PoKrAk> a młody właśnie młodej manto spuszcza
<Dreadlish> Natasza: nie wyobrażaj sobie - na kremla
<sysek> PoKrAk: ile maja?
<PoKrAk> młody połtora młoda 3,5
<PoKrAk> młodemu slayer sie podoba
<PoKrAk> :)
<sysek> hahaha
<sysek> ;D
<PoKrAk> dobrze ze zony w chacie nie ma :D
<sysek> oj by bylo :D
<PoKrAk> młoda juz pozdrowienie metalowo rockowe zna :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<KiFka> hiehie
<sysek> PoKrAk: hahahahah :D
<PoKrAk> stfory od małego rammsteina słuchają
<KiFka> u mnie meza na chacie nie ma :S
<Dreadlish> heh
<PoKrAk> mloda zasypiała przy amour a młody przy ich tu dir weich
<KiFka> jednak mnie to raczej nie cieszy
<Dreadlish> ramsztajn
<sysek> dawno rammsteina nie sluchalem
<Dreadlish> fajny zespół w ogóle
<julek_> e tam
<sysek> wiem :)
<sysek> mimo, ze nie lubie szwabskiego
<julek_> czesc tak btw
<PoKrAk> oki qwa jest sajgon ide ich kłaść spac bo pozabijam bo rycza
<sysek> czesc julek_
<julek_> szwabski jezyk jest brzydliwy
<julek_> obrzydliwy nawet
<Dreadlish> taki bambus
<Galahad> jak wszystkie germańskie
<Galahad> :F
<KiFka> a mowi tu ktos innym niz angielski?
<KiFka> nie sadze
<ktosiek> KiFka: ja po polsku
<Natasza> po rusku ;p
<Galahad> rosyjsku!
<KiFka> ehh te stereotypy
<julek_> w rosji funkcjonuje tez przymiotnik "ruski"
<julek_> i to nie w odniesieniu do jakiejs historycznej rusi...
<julek_> niektore rzeczy sa tam ruskie, a inne rosyjskie;)
<Galahad> ...hmm
<PoKrAk> heh chwilowo kryzys zazegnany
<Galahad> japoński mi sie podoba ale niem m czasu na naukę :(
<ktosiek> mnie klingoński :-P
<Galahad> :D
<PoKrAk> ta klińgoński jest cool
<PoKrAk> dobrze w cv wygląda
<ktosiek> jeśli nie plujesz, nie wymawiasz tego poprawnie!
<ktosiek> xD
<julek_> KiFka: a twoim zdaniem niemiecki jest niby ladny?
<KiFka> kazdy jezyk ma cos w sobie
<KiFka> i kazdy umie brzmiec ladnie
<KiFka> jesli sie jakiegos nie zna to ocena tego jest niestety
<KiFka> malo kompetentna
<julek_> aaa no tak... przeciez ty taka specjalistka...
<julek_> nie musze rozumiec co oznacza gardlowe charczenie, zeby stwierdzic, ze jest obrzydliwe
<KiFka> po roz angielskim jestem
<KiFka> studiowalam lingwistyke
<KiFka> amerykanistyke i germanistykre
<Galahad> angielski jest beznadziejny
<KiFka> wiec mam na ten temat cos do powiedzienia,
<KiFka> julek_, nie slyszales szwajcarskiego dialektu
<Skrzyp> re
<julek_> KiFka: ja nie mowilem o szwajcarskim dialekcie
<Galahad> ... ależ tutaj bywają wykształciuchy.... ^^
<Skrzyp> Idzie ktoś na SFI?
<KiFka> julek_, stiwedzam fakt ....
<julek_> a w ogole to co ma do rzeczy, ze czegostam nie znam?
<KiFka> ehh paluchy
<julek_> stwierdzilas fakt, ze ja nie moge sie wypowiadac, bo nie znam
<KiFka> nie jestes w stanie wydac obiektywnego osadu
<ktosiek> julek_: masz mniejszą próbkę do oceny
<Skrzyp> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<Skrzyp> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<Galahad> bo to jest tak że wszystkei jezyki śa ładne zalezy kto o czym mówi :D
<KiFka> nic wiecej nic mniej
<KiFka> Galahad, dokladnie :)
<Galahad> np niemiecki w operze jest boski
<julek_> Galahad: heh... no tak;)
<KiFka> Galahad, serio ? nigdy nie bylam w operze
<julek_> mam cyganerie po niemiecku...
<Galahad> mam radio 2
<Galahad> ^^
<KiFka> w sumie odchamic sie by przydalo
<julek_> strasznie brzmi, a kupilem przez przypadek...
<KiFka> a ja bede sie uczyc pewnie wloskiego
<KiFka> jak juz wkoncu poobraniam sie
<KiFka> i bede miala chwile
<Galahad> włoski jest zabawny prawie tak jak japoński ^^ pewnie przyjemnie się go uczyć
<kavillock> ja uczyłem się włoskiego, nie tak źle
<kavillock> gorzej jest się niemieckiego uczyć
<KiFka> lol
<Skrzyp> :P
<KiFka> niemiecki jest prosty jak drut
<KiFka> uczysz sie schematow
<KiFka> czyta sie jak napisane z 5 wyjatkami
 * Skrzyp nie ludi niemieckiego
<kavillock> nie, jak mieszkasz blisko hanysów
<KiFka> pffff
<julek> czyli nie trzeba myslec, tylko zakuwac jakies schematy, dziekuje za taka nauke:P
<Skrzyp> ja w na małopolsce mieszkam
<KiFka> Skrzyp, powiedz cos nowego
<Galahad> :D
<KiFka> :P
<KiFka> julek, wiesz co to gramatyka?
<KiFka> istnieje rowniez w jezyku polskim
<Galahad> esperanto powinno być obowiązkowe w ue :F
<KiFka> esperanto <3
<KiFka> z mojego miasta!
<kavillock> wolę basic english
<Dreadlish> a ja kamień
<julek> bialegostoku
<Skrzyp> http://szl.wikipedia.org/
<Skrzyp> LOL
<Galahad> Dreadlish, kamień?
<Dreadlish> wtf?
<Dreadlish> gdzie przekliniak?
<PoKrAk> heh jedno w pizamie
<Galahad> przojdo zajta ! ?
<Enlik> We wotůngu na prezydynta Polski wygroł Bronisław Komorowski04.07.2010 → byrdzy ty yktyłylny jyst
<syngress> ŚLABIKŎRZOWYM SZRAJBŌNKU :D :D ??
<syngress> ohhohohohohoh :D :D
<Dreadlish> niezle
<Enlik> Zabawnie się to czyta, fakt
<KiFka> co to za jezyk/gwara ?
<KiFka> bo nie rozpoznaje
<Enlik> „Wyrůżńůny uobrozek” ;-)
<Enlik> KiFka: Witůmy we ślůnskij Wikipedyji
<BlessJah> KiFka: wyglada na slaski z popsuta mapa klawiszy
<KiFka> aaaaaah slazka
<KiFka> wyglada fajnie z tymi nordyckimi znaczkami
<kavillock> do brynicy do brynicy, hej, hej, hej
<KiFka> znajoma skonczyla .... germanistyke z norweskim i szwedzkim
<KiFka> te jezyki brzmia hardcorowo
<Dreadlish> galicyjski lepszy
<Natasza> hebrajski ftw.
<KiFka> kiedys umialam pisac alfabet
<KiFka> ale juz wszystko zapomnialam
<Dreadlish> skleroza nie boli
<KiFka> skarbie to bylo jakies 12 late temu
<Galahad> rany....ale fajne znajomości...
<Dreadlish> a pisanie na ircu przez fona bez qwerty ssie
<Natasza> Dreadlish: problem? ;d
<firemark> Śluński? :D
<Natasza> ja 170 znaków bez qwerty walę w 26 sekund
<KiFka> qwertz :D
<KiFka> äüß
<KiFka> hie hie
<PoKrAk> wrrrrrr
<BlessJah> wiem juz jak zrobic guzik uruchamiajacy appsa w awesome \o/
<Natasza> blee
<KiFka> znacie IT Crowd
<KiFka> kupilam se 4 sezon na dvd ;)
<office> wszystkie sezony przerobilem ;)
 * sysek znow ziewa
<Galahad> IT crowd fajne :D
<Galahad> ale mała brytania lepsze
<sysek> KiFka: ++
<zimnyleszek> a ja wlasnie siedze i plytki przegrywam po 50zl/h
<office> breaking bad i tak wymiata
<Galahad> grasz w pokera płytkami ? ^^
<sysek> ;D
<zimnyleszek> w jakims osk przegrywam vademecum wykladowcy
<zimnyleszek> 20 min gralem w pasjansa, ale mi sie znudzilo
<Galahad> ok niestety nie kazdy ma tak wspaniałe życie ..musze zmykac na 3 zmiane :(
<Galahad> cześć
<zimnyleszek> to teraz cos przerywam
<sysek> oooo tak
<sysek> kolejna misja USA w Libii
<KiFka> mieli przeciez tylko straszyc
<sysek> i kolejna wojna wywolana przez USA
<sysek> tylko po to, zeby rope dla siebie zabrac
<shiira> e tam wojna jutro pokaza ipad 2 ;)
<sysek> ta
<sysek> bialego
<sysek> :D
<shiira> nie wiadomo
<julek> sysek: chyba nie przez nich wywolana, to musialo trzasnac, chociaz lepiej, zeby tam nie jechali:)
<PushUpek> ten pasek postępu na stronie uefa potrafi dobić ;D
<sysek> julek: no nie przez nich, ale jak zwykle, musza sie wszedzie wpierdolic tam, gdzie jest ropa
<PushUpek> od 16 jeszcze do 10% nie doszedł ;D
<julek> sysek: jak nie pojada, to weojna moze sie skonczyc za pare dni, jak pojada, to lata okupacji;)
<sysek> julek: oczywiscie pod pretekstem niesienia demokracji i pokoju
<julek> ciekawe co z egiptem bedzie
<sysek> no ciekaw
<julek> jesli usa pojedzie do libii to moze byc roznie
<sysek> walczyli, walczyli i cisza na razie
<julek> tyle, ze libie to se usa moga niby zajac, a egipt nie bardzo...
<julek> no i egipt jest najblizszym sojusznikiem izraela, a co amerykanie z izraelem robia, to wiadomo:)
<sysek> tjaaa
<jacekowski> egipt sojusznikiem izraela
<jacekowski> rotfl
<julek> jacekowski: heh...
<PushUpek> prędzej egipt z iranem podbije izrael ;D
<sysek> :D
<julek> jacekowski: poza egiptem to w tamtym rejonie usa nie ma gdzie przyjaciol szukac:)
<julek> a izrael ma z egiptem jakies uklady pokojowe
<PushUpek> egipt przyjacielem za kasę ;D
<PushUpek> dostawali coś 1,5mld $ rocznie
<jacekowski> uklady pokojowe w tym przypadku znaczy ze nie beda na siebie na wzajem napadac
<jacekowski> bo im to obu zaszkodzi
<jacekowski> cos jak pokoj usa z rosja
<julek> wiesz... libia nie wiem, czy ma z izraelem takie traktaty
<julek> a izrael ma akurat swietne wojsko
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zimna wojna?
<BlessJah> julek: malo liczne
<BlessJah> julek: wiec musza w nie pakowac kase
<julek> heh
<jacekowski> BlessJah: pfffff
<julek> tam i milicje by zorganizowali w 1 dzien, mocniejsza niz polska "zawodowa" armia
<PushUpek> ja tam nie pogniewam się jak iran z egiptem dokonają rozbioru izraela ;]
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tam jest obowiazkowa sluzba wojskowa
<BlessJah> tacy przykladowi rosjanie by ich sama masa zgnietli, oddelegowaliby po prostu jednego zolnieza na jednego obywatela
<ktosiek> BlessJah: ale za to większości świata szkolą jednostki specjalne, więc nie wiem czy ktoś bez powodu by na nich napadał
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dla KAZDEGO
<jacekowski> BlessJah: kobiety tez
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wiem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i nie ma tak ze sie wymiga szkola czy czyms
<julek> BlessJah: taa... zgnietli...
<BlessJah> julek: tak, wiem ze by niewspolmierne straty poniesli
<julek> izrael ma armie swietnie wyszkolona i uzbrojona
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> ale
<BlessJah> jacekowski: glowna sila armii izraelskiej jest kasa jaka w nia wpakowali
<BlessJah> szkolenie i uzbrojenie
<jacekowski> egipcjan jest duzo
<julek> pastuchy zza uralu raczej nie daluby im rady;)
<jacekowski> to raz
<jacekowski> dwa, inni arabowie sie przylacza
<jacekowski> i nie bedzie tak lekko
<BlessJah> julek: wystarczy zeby sie dobrze schowali i raz na jakis czas wygarneli do nich z kalacha albo porozrzucali pare min
<julek> arabowie nie beda ryzykowac konfliktu z usa:)
<jacekowski> bo dobrym sprzetem, taktyka i takimi tam sie nie da wszystkiego
<PushUpek> julek: rosja teraz zamówiła nowy sprzęt ;] więc te pastuchy by mogły pół europy w kosmos wysłać
<BlessJah> julek: to tak jak z chinczykami po trochu
<jacekowski> jakie pastuchy zza uralu
<BlessJah> julek: jakby sie arabowie zjednoczyli to zakreca kurek z ropa i bedzie problem
<jacekowski> wy chyba nie widzieliscie rosyjskiej technologii
<julek> agadza sie, ze ich jest duzo
<jacekowski> amerykanie na serio musieli kupe kasy wladowac zeby ich dogonic
<jacekowski> a i tak
<jacekowski> wszyscy uzywaja rosyjskiego ak-47 badz klonow
<BlessJah> jacekowski: toporny, celnosc nienajlepsza, demon szybkosci to to nie jest
<PushUpek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e1g-YBOjkw :D pokaz mocy bojowej Rosji ;D
<julek> jacekowski: nie przesadzalbym, szeregowi wojacy u ruskich to raczej nie jest najwyzsza klasa zolnierzy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ale przebija drzewo i mozesz po nim jezdzic terenowka do woli i tak wystrzeli
<julek> a kalachy to nawet w ameryce produkuja;)
<BlessJah> na tym polega ich przewaga, toporne, ciezkie ale sie nie psuje
<julek> BlessJah: heh...
<julek> jesli mowisz o historii to bylo odwrotnie:P
<jacekowski> no cos z kalachem jest
<jacekowski> ze kazdy go uzywa
<sysek> julek: kalachy w ameryce produkuja oO ?
<jacekowski> badz klonow
<jacekowski> sysek: klony jakies
<sysek> boze.
<sysek> za co?
<BlessJah> masz na mysli m16 w wietnamie ktore sie zacinaly jesli zbyt blisko przejechala ciezarowka po piachu?
<sysek> m16 to mozna do smietnika wyrzucic
<sysek> ppsh <3
<julek> m16a1 tak
<julek> chociaz faktycznie jesli idzie o karabiny, to kalach jest dobry
<Diabelko> kalach strzeli wszędzie
<julek> ale np. o czolgi, to ruskie daleko w tyle...
<sysek> julek: no nie mozna zapomniec o ppsh z czasow II wojny :D
<julek> no i samoloty
<julek> pepesza nie byla idealna:)
<julek> np. izraelskie merkavy to najlepsze obecnie czolgi
<BlessJah> jacekowski: bron zlozona z 5 czesci ktorej obslugi nauczysz zulusa ktory wczoraj ganial z dzida po buszu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i to pod ciezkim ostrzalem
<BlessJah> nie ma sie co dziwic ze wszyscy jej uzywaja
<Diabelko> sysek: nie klony, a AK-74
<jacekowski> julek: mig-21
<jacekowski> julek: do tej pory nic nie lata tak wysoko
<julek> jacekowski: nie ma juz migow 21
<Diabelko> a co z IŁami 2?
<jacekowski> ale tak mowie
<Diabelko> też genialne samoloty
<julek> tzn. my nie uzywamy
<julek> i ruskie tez
<BlessJah> wystarczy pokazac niepismiennemu aborygenowi ktora strona skierowac ku wrogu i gdzie naciskac
<jacekowski> rosyjskie rakiety
<BlessJah> zostalo im tego sporo po zimnej wojnie
<BlessJah> maja przestarzala armie, ale nic nie szkodzi
<julek> jacekowski: mysle, ze dzisiaj znowu sprawdzilyby sie kukuruzniki:)
<BlessJah> bo maszyny i bron sa przynajmniej niezawodne
<jacekowski> to tak samo jak rosyjski radar 40 lat temu
<jacekowski> jak jeszcze z opowiesci ludzi slyszalem ze to na lampach mieli w polskiej armi
<jacekowski> ale sledzilo wrogie samoloty tak samo dobrze jak nowoczesne tranzystorowe
<jacekowski> i tak samo potrafilo dokladnie rakieta zestrzelic
<jacekowski> albo taki rosyjski proton-m
<jacekowski> teraz praktycznie co leci w kosmos i nie jest amerykanskie badz francuskie leci ta rakieta
<sysek> ale to nie zmienia faktu, ze ruscy umieli zrobic swoja technologie, badz po prostu spokiowac i zrobic swoja :D
<sysek> np taki zenit
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dziwisz sie? promu kosmiczne maja megabajt ramu, bo w pewnym momencie stwierdzili ze 512kB nie wystarcza
<BlessJah> z zenita mam aparat i dlugopis
<BlessJah> a do aparatu niemiecki teleobiektyw xD
<sysek> BlessJah: ja mam z 3 zenity i jednym robie zdjecia ;]
<BlessJah> ja juz zdjec nie robie
<BlessJah> nie zenitem
<BlessJah> za duzo babrania sie, po co, skoro mozna przywiezc z wycieczki 3k sweetasnych fotek
<KiFka> a czym robisz BlessJah ?
<sysek> ja tam wole robic zenitem, chociaz czasami jest to uciazliwe, to fakt
<sysek> ale jak cos, to biore nikona od dziewczyny :D
<jacekowski> ja mam N900
<jacekowski> wiekszosc zdjec robie tym
<BlessJah> KiFka: fotopstryczek, miesci sie w kieszeni
<BlessJah> moze nie w kieszeni
<BlessJah> ale jakis nikon, kompakt
<BlessJah> sam ubolewam
<KiFka> pokazcie jakies foty
<BlessJah> ale fotografia artystyczna a fotografia turystyczna to dwie rozne bajki
<sysek> KiFka: sysek.digart.pl
<BlessJah> KiFka: dziwnie to brzmi
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=27
<julek> BlessJah: czasem ta "turystyczna" jest lepsza od tej "artystycznej";)
<jacekowski> takie moja n900 robi
<KiFka> agahollinger.digart.pl
<KiFka> :D
<sysek> 5:D
<sysek> kurcze, gram na tej nokii i bateria nie chc ejeszcze pasc :O
<BlessJah> znowu popsulem awesome?
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=999&g2_imageViewsIndex=1
<jacekowski> a to jest M1
<jacekowski> pierwsza autostrada w anglii
<jacekowski> w miejscu gdzie pierwsze services byly
<BlessJah> julek: to zalezy, do turystycznej zaliczam wszystko co nie jest robione z mysla o jakims efekcie artystycznym
<jacekowski> 40 lat temu to byla luksusowa restauracja
<BlessJah> julek: wlasciwie sweet fotki przed lustrem powinny byc w tej kategorii
<julek> BlessJah: a ja wlasnie myslalem o tych fociach
<julek> teraz sporo takich "artystek", "probojacych wyrazic siebie"...
<julek> zrobi taka czarno-biale zdjecie byle czego i juz wielka sztuka
<julek> a tak btw...
<BlessJah> cos znowu popsulem...
<BlessJah> i to chyba bardzo bo aktywne okno jest nie bardzo aktywne
<BlessJah> czlowiek uczy sie cale zycie
<sysek> jezu
<sysek> nareszcie mam radio fm w telefonie :DDDD
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/performance.gif
<Enlik> +1
<Dreadlish> jestem
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: :*
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek: synu lenina :*
<BlessJah> KiFka: chanserv sie wymknal?
<KiFka> nie
<KiFka> testowalam dopelnianie
<zwierzch> zna się ktoś może na gimpie? mam problem z "chropowatością" zdjęcia
<zwierzch> http://imgur.com/jGBzy
<zwierzch> nie mam pojęcia jak to naprawić a na kanale gimpa nie odpowiadają
<KiFka> hmm mozna by blurem potraktowac
<KiFka> czekaj zobacze czy da sie
<BlessJah> a co konkretnie do naprawienia?
<BlessJah> te zgniecenia po lewej?
<BlessJah> czy ziarnistosc?
<Caemyr> a to nie pochodzi z materialu?
<BlessJah> a dobra widze
<Caemyr> mozesz ciut przyciemnic
<termi> photoshop
<termi> rozmycie gaussowskie
<BlessJah> to pochodzi z materialu
<termi> 3,6
<zwierzch> to zdjęcie nie ma płaskiej powierzchni tylko taką ziarnistą właśnie
<Caemyr> ano
<termi> i nie ma zairna
<Caemyr> ja bym wpierw przyciemnil ciut
<winter> farba olejna
<KiFka> zwierzch, w Filtrach masz rozmycie - rozmycie gaussowskie .... i bez PhotoSzkapy
<winter> zwierzch: http://i.imgur.com/lN5mr.jpg co powiesz na to
<zwierzch> no właśnie staram się coś osiągnąć
<termi> mowie jak mozna na podstawie photoshopa bo tu teraz dzialam
<PoKrAk> re
<termi> http://wstaw.org/h/36222b5535a/
<winter> tak na szybko zrobiłem
<termi> taki szybki efekt
 * PoKrAk sie musi napić
<sysek> PoKrAk: jak bylo :D?
<winter> termi: bardzo rozmyte
<BlessJah> ja bym zamiast blurem probowal wykrywaniem krawedzi czy podobnymi
<BlessJah> ewentualnie wykluczowac bialy
<PoKrAk> młoda padla w lot a młodem myslalem ze flaki wyruje
<PoKrAk> obraził sie ze nie pozwoliłem mu na sobie spac :/ i sie darł
<winter> ale się obżarłem
<zwierzch> termi: dzieki, nieźle wygląda
<PoKrAk> dostał mini klapsa i wyszedłem to sie uspokoił i zasnol sam
<termi> spox
<termi> mozna dopracowac
<termi> :)
<PoKrAk_> re
<winter> er
<sysek> O:
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDFXaqDf8kk
<PoKrAk> no wywali
<PoKrAk> lem prze
<PoKrAk> lanczanie pulpitu za pomoca myszki
<PoKrAk> hmmmm
<ktosiek> PoKrAk: o, widzę spontaniczny Return
<BlessJah> Jak powiedziałby Yoda, razy mniej enter wciskać musisz, by zrozumianym być łatwiej.
<PoKrAk> qna touchpad w lapku ;/
<PoKrAk> wy
<PoKrAk> l
<PoKrAk> qwa :/
<PoKrAk> moment zapodam restarta
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: wyłącz go
<syngress> jacekowski: jesteś ?
<jacekowski> jestem
<syngress> http://pclab.pl/art39007-2.html zerknij na te dwa generatory
<BlessJah> ile u niego trwa reboot???
<syngress> czymś takim się zajmujesz ?
<PoKrAk> re
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Synaptics#Disable_Trackpad_while_Typing
<PoKrAk> qna mam nadzieje ze teraz być ok
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: chylę czoła przed tempem łuruchamiania ubuntu
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: fn + f7 wystarczy
<BlessJah> s/ł//
<BlessJah> moja metoda wyłącza z automatu
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: ubu dawno sie uruchomiło jeszcze kombuinowałem z ustawieniami ibara
<PoKrAk> ale ja czasem potrzebuje czasem nie i wtedy fn f7 wystarcza
<syngress> sorry ze tak z du*y ale wlasnie przegladalem art'a i przypomnialem sobie ze o czyms podobnym kiedys pisales
<julek> jak sprawdzic ktore porty na routerze sa pootwierane?
<Dreadlish> nmap
<Dreadlish> z zewnątrz
<julek> tzn. jak to nmap-em, czy czyms przeskanowac
<Dreadlish> włazisz z zewnątrz (jakis shell czy coś) i ogień
<julek> a ze srodka sie nie da?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> wg. mnie niezbyt da sie "ze środka do zewnątrz"
<KiFka> wireshark
<Dreadlish> KiFka: ale jemu chodzi o router a nie o jego komputer
<Dreadlish> nmap-online.com chyba jeszcze działa
<KiFka> ah. rzeczywiscie
<winter> julek: nmap a jak nie ma to nc ale nc jest ubogim port scannerem
 * PoKrAk upaja sie piwkiem serialem i brakiem innych halasów :D
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: gratulacje
<Dreadlish> a ja jestem zarąbiście zadowolony
<Dreadlish> zejście z 320zł do 150zł za pamięci kosztujące 400zł :D
<julek> Dreadlish: dzieki
<Dreadlish> julek: nie ma za co
 * julek tez saczy piwko w spokoju
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: a chociaż jakieś dobre, czy tylko tyle, że warte są 400zł?
<PoKrAk> jak dokoncze tego browarka to wezme sobie piwko własnej produkcji do konsumpcji :D
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: ocze ;d
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: mówię o parametrach
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: fajnie się je kręci
<Dreadlish> mają w miarę niskie timingi jak na ddr3
<Diabelko> czuję się jakbym do cycków mówił
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: no napisz mi konkretnie
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> zaraz ci znajde symbola
<Diabelko> Hm, czyżby uTorrent zrobił się zasyfiaczem łącza?
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: OCZ Reaper PC-12800
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: patrząc prosto z mostu w parametry - od moich goodramów niebo lepsze ;d
<Diabelko> ja sobie całkiem niedawno kupiłem OCZ DDR3 1600 też CL6
<Diabelko> tylko mnie kosztowały 500zł, bo DDR3 było sporo droższe
<Diabelko> to było jakieś 4 miesiace temu
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze sobie kupiłem corsairy dominatory xms2 za 70zł nówki (ludzie nie wiedzą co mają i ile to warte)
<Diabelko> te corsairy są cienizne
<Diabelko> mam w środku obok OCZ
<Dreadlish> tylko że ja o ddr2 mówie
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: moze mi załatwisz procka am2 za orzeszki
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: sorry, było mówić tydzień temu - miałem 3 athlony x2 - upchnąłem
<Dreadlish> i za to pamiątki zakupiłem
<Diabelko> a jakieś porządne? i za ile zeszły?
<PoKrAk> mowiłem moze ciebie aqrat nie było :/
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: 4400+
<syngress> :-)
<KiFka> Zblakany,  :)
<sysek> Zbakany!
<sysek> ;D
<Zblakany> KiFka: cześć :-)
 * Zblakany slaps sysek using mouse cursor ;-)
<sysek> :(
<KiFka> hr hr hr
 * mikexcr slaps sysek with 30lbs large Gento HandBook
<mikexcr> KiFka !
<KiFka> mikexcr, !
<KiFka> :D
<sysek> mikexcr: :D
<KiFka> czas na it crowd :D
<PoKrAk> na czym lecą ??
<Diabelko> KiFka: na comedy central?\
<PoKrAk> nie na cc wladcy much i poznaj moja rodzinke
<KiFka> na moim dvd leca
<KiFka> kupilam se sezon 3 i4
<Diabelko> PoKrAk: my family to genialny serial jest ;p
<Diabelko> KiFka: :(
<Diabelko> Daj
<PoKrAk> wlaśnie lejemy bo zona wlasnie wrociła
<PoKrAk> i ogladamy
<sysek> PoKrAk: ciezko mi sie oglada IT Crowd z lektorem :P
<Diabelko> PoKrAk: to jest taki typowy angielski humor, chwilami czarny jak dupa szatana
<PoKrAk> heheheheheheheh
<KiFka> lol
<KiFka> moos ma logo ubuntu na monitorze
<sysek> no ma :D
<KiFka> dopiero zauwazylam
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX_ co tak latasz ??
<KiFka> po co komu lektor
<KiFka> przeszkadza imho
<PoKrAk> ja wole z napisami
<Diabelko> mój ojciec tylko z lektorem.
<PoKrAk> moja zona woli z lektorem bo moze jednocześnie prasować
<KiFka> nie nawidze prasowania
<KiFka> i migracji domen :D
<PoKrAk> wole migracje domen
<PoKrAk> mniej wysiłku
<Diabelko> PoKrAk: ciągle bym jej z lektorem puszczał, żeby prasowała
<PoKrAk> KiFka: a do prasowania to genetycznie uwarunkowane jesteście
<KiFka> niestety
<KiFka> nie umiem
<KiFka> moj maz robi to lepiej
<PoKrAk> dla mnie obsługa pralki to czarna magia
<KiFka> pralka spoko
<KiFka> moj poziom programowania :D
<KiFka> cierpie bo nam kontroler zdechl
<Diabelko> A ja nie umiem ani prasować, ani programować pralki
<PoKrAk> ja n ie programuje no i nie idzie interfejsu zmienic
<kasiaswiderska> PoKrAk: bo to trzeba instrukcje czytać :) -
<KiFka> i nie wiadomo czy da sie domene jakos odzyskac
<Diabelko> jedyne co umiem to jedzenie sobie zrobić
<PoKrAk> po co zaraz mloda bedzie to obsługiwac
<PoKrAk> wiec ja zajme sie piwem
<Enlik> hehehe
<Diabelko> PoKrAk: była polska wersja w ogóle tego "my family"
<PoKrAk> gotowac moge i nawet lubie bo wychodze z załozenia jak ma byc dobrze to samemu trza
<Diabelko> PoKrAk: machalica tam grał z tego co pamiętam
<PoKrAk> Diabelko: bllllll
<PoKrAk> eee
<PoKrAk> polskie przerobki porazka
<Diabelko> nie przyjęło się, bo było kopią 1:1, nawet dialogi bez sensu
<PoKrAk> zreszta jak cala polska kinematografia
<Diabelko> polska kinematografia nie jest zła póki mamy Smarzowskiego
<Guest30213> Żuławski...
<Diabelko> poza tym Polański też dobre filmy robi
<Diabelko> Guest30213: który? ;)
<PoKrAk> przez ostatnie 10 lat 4 dobre filmy widziałem i zaden nie byl reklamowany
<Guest30213> Possession
<Diabelko> Guest30213: który żuławski?
<Guest30213> Diabelko, wybacz, zle Cie zrozumialem. Endrju. Co do Polanskiego masz racje. Gozkie gody...zreszta czy mezczyzna, ktory analnie gustuje w 13stolatkach moze nie miec gustu?
<Diabelko> Generalnie uważam, że wykorzystywanie 13-latki jest samo w sobie bezguściem, więc to niejako wskazuje.
<julek> heh... a ta 13-stka to swieta...
<Diabelko> pomijając fakt, że ona sama chciała
<Guest30213> Tylko zartowalem, jakkolwiek Polanski jako rezyser jest unikatowy. Nawet jako zyd.
<KiFka> ide na perelke
<Guest30213> Zart nr 2.
<KiFka> brb
 * julek tez pije perelke
<Diabelko> Guest30213: ale nie wszystkie jego filmy są dobre
<Guest30213> Diabelko, nie sposob sie nie zgodnic, ale dobre sa wybitne.
<Diabelko> Guest30213: co by nie powiedzieć, to on nie pisze genialnych scenariuszy
<Diabelko> najbardziej mi się chyba podoba Pianista, który nie jest jego scenariuszem
<Diabelko> chociaż Ghost Writera stawiam na 2. miejscu, mimo że to jego
<Guest30213> Apropos polskiego kina, ostatni dobry film, ktory nie wyszedl z pod reki kogos po 50 to dla mnie "Dom zly"
<PoKrAk> ghostwriter marny byl
<PoKrAk> widywałem lepsze filmy
<Enlik> http://lxnay.wordpress.com/2011/03/01/sabayon-app-store-abbr-entropy-store-aint-that-something/ \o/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/63eefdj> (at lxnay.wordpress.com)
<Guest30213> Nie byl wybitny ale w odniesieniu do dzisejszych produkcji tego samego gatunku...
<PoKrAk> do domu złego nie moge podejsc lezy i czeka na obejrzenie
<Guest30213> PoKrAk, nie daj mu, och nie daj.
<Diabelko> PoKrAk: fajne jak lubisz psychologiczne filmy
<Guest30213> Mozecie zarekomedowac cos do wrzucenia na TPB?
<Guest30213> Audioobooki tez wchodza w rachube.
<Guest30213> Tak na marginesie jak juz rozmawiamy o 'kulturze', ktos zabija szare komurki na /g/?
<PoKrAk> ??
<Guest30213> PoKrAk, 4chan - technology: stallman copypasta, buy mac it just derps, install gentoo faggot etc.
<PoKrAk> hmmm ciagle nie w temacie
<jacekowski> wyjdz
<jacekowski> KiFka: ty masz opa
<jacekowski> KiFka: zarzuc banem
<PoKrAk> :P
<KiFka> he
<KiFka> it-crowd
<Przemyslaw> Witam mam problem co chwile  CPU 100% pry grach, ktore powinny dobrze dzialac i flash plugin a moj procesor (4x) Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz. ktos wie dlaczego tak sie dzieje?
<jacekowski> flashowych grach?
<Guest30213> R u trolling?
<PoKrAk> bo to flasz
<PoKrAk> udało mi sie to poprawić czyli znosny poziom z kernelem low latency
<mikexcr> Przemyslaw: stery? ;]
<PoKrAk> nic to nie da
<PoKrAk> :/
<PoKrAk> kombinowałem jakis czas temu na wszystkie sposoby
<PoKrAk> dopiero przy kernelu cos to dało do tego stopnia ze z youtube szlo ogladac filmy w wysokiej jakosci bez zaciecia
<Guest30213> Jesli nie uzywasz gnash, oraz system jest poprawnie skonfigurowany...
<PoKrAk> hmmm musze porownac czy w debianie ten sam problem jest
<Guest30213> Ach przy okazji, jesli na 10 innych zakladkach flash czai sie z zebami na epileptykow, to rowniez moze wplynac na przeciazenia.
<Przemyslaw> to moze przez nowy flash, bo kiedys tego nie bylo a teraz wszyscy to maja?
<Guest30213> POLISH MOTHERFUCKER DO YOU SPEAK IT?
<Guest30213> ups nie ten kanal
<Guest30213> Przemyslaw, podrzuc jakis link.
<KiFka> Guest30213, ....
<jacekowski> KiFka: mowilem, rzuc banem
<KiFka> uwazaj co piszesz prosze
<Guest30213> Oczywiscie.
<Guest30213> To sie nie powturzy.
<Diabelko> znów mi się guake wypierdaczył
<KiFka> dziekuje :)
<Diabelko> ó
<Guest30213> Jestem zbyt chardkorowy na spellcheck.
<Diabelko> h
<Guest30213> Ależ to zamierzone.
<Guest30213> Co z tym linkiem Przemysławie?
<Diabelko> Guest30213: obywatelu, wylegitymuj się poprawnym nickiem :P
<Guest30213> Diabelko, ów nick legitymuje mój stan ego kamracie.
<Przemyslaw> jakim linkem?
<Guest30213> Przemyslaw, link do gry na której komputer wyje i prosi o śmierć, flashowej. Chciałbym sprawdzić u siebie.
<Przemyslaw> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+flash+CPU+100%25&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4zgtmah> (at www.google.com)
<Guest30213> Na xchamstrze mam 102% cpu. Koś kiedyś mi wytłumaczył, że to kwestia hyperthreatingu, inaczej moja delikatna wizja świata mogła by się popsuć (>100%?). Czy znajdzie się jakaś duszyczka, która spróbuje mi wytłumaczyć to ponownie?
<Guest30213> *ktoś
<Enlik> Jest to pewnie liczone względem jednego CPU/„CPU”: 100% - obciążony jeden, 200% - obciążone dwa
<Enlik> Ciekawostka: http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-system-monitor/2.28/gnome-system-monitor-prefs.html.en tu można to zmienić - „Solaris mode”
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4byvqrg> (at library.gnome.org)
<Guest30213> Enlik, Jakkolwiek nie mogę zrozumieć tego w kontekście jedno rdzeniowego cpu. Żeby nie było, że łgam http://img84.imageshack.us/i/lolies2.png
<jacekowski> ht
<jacekowski> ht dla systemu wyglada jak dwa cpu
<jacekowski> ale to bardziej wyglada na fail topa
<jacekowski> bo obciazenie samego cpu prawidlowo policzyl
<Enlik> htop lepszy przy większej liczbie procesorów (chyba że ma się ich 1000 i się nie mieszczą)
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ja teraz mam 160% obciążenia procka ;d
<Enlik> Ponad normę pracuje, skubany
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> poprsotu pokazuje ht jako 2 rdzenie
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Enlik> Pożartować nie można
<Guest30213> Dreadlish, to samo tutaj. Mam pytanie, czy powinienem się przejmować faktem przekroczenia setki?
<Dreadlish> Guest30213: nie.
<Dreadlish> Enlik: można można
<Dreadlish> tylko ja za bardzo na serio biore niektóre rzeczy
<Guest30213> ^^
<Enlik> OK ;)
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: umrzesz dokladnie za 17 minut
<Guest30213> Dreadlish, nigdy nie powiem Ci "kocham" jeżeli nie będę w to wierzył.
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<Dreadlish> w te 2 definitywnie nie uwierze
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> musze sobie dodać te wszystkie "dodał post na twoja tablica" z fejsbuka od razu do kosza
<Dreadlish> no i poszło 140 wiadomości do kosza
<Enlik> Daj fejsbuka do kosza
<Guest30213> F ACE BOOK! OH NO
<Dreadlish> masz z nim problem?
<Dreadlish> zrobił ci coś? matke ci zabił?
<Guest30213> http://img687.imageshack.us/i/differencef.jpg/
<Dreadlish> Guest30213: rozumiem
<Dreadlish> na początku nie mogłem osoby zczaić
<Dreadlish> ale teraz czaje
<Guest30213> Facebook sprzedaje 'I like' dla marketingowych małp, które prosto ze swojej drabiny wyżygują to skurwiałe vox populi w wesji bardziej vox POPuli, niż można było by przypuszczać. Ta fala kału zalewa wszystko poprzez media wpływając do hipermakretów etc. Ale tak na marginesie możecie podesłać linki. Fajnie było by zobaczyć twarze ludzi, z którymi rozmawiam.
<Guest30213> ^^
<Enlik> Nawet poza internetami, bo na plakatach lub w tv jest: wejć na fejzbuka!
<Enlik> W ogóle zamiast „lubię to” proponuję „lubiem to”, będzie bardziej pasować.
<Guest30213> Jak czytam wiadomości o nowych powstaniach to wszystko wydaje się jak product placement dla tweetera i fb.
<Guest30213> Jakkolwiek, jak to sobie mogę ze swojim świętym gniewem i 50tką na karku.
<jacekowski> a ja nie mam facebooka
<jacekowski> Guest30213: ty jestes taki pseudo antyestabilishmentowiec
<jacekowski> i pierdola
<Guest30213> jacekowski, to aż brzmi jak wyzwanie <3. Odnieś się do 'pseudo'.
<Dreadlish> e?
<Dreadlish> i po co ja gadałem o tym spamie....
<Enlik> Masz rację, spamie
<Przemyslaw> http://linuxtree.blogspot.com/2010/02/control-cpu-usage-of-process-in-ubuntu.html to dziala :)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4rvbgj8> (at linuxtree.blogspot.com)
<jacekowski> ty juz wiesz co mialem na mysli
<Enlik> Opóźniającym ładowanie stron czasami, również
<Guest30213> jacekowski, podpowiem ci pseudo = sudo.
<Guest30213> jacekowski, nie nie wiem, bardzo chwiejny osąd. Mógłbym żec - bezpodstawnym problemy z  wczuwaniem się w abstrakcyjne osądy.
<Guest30213> Nadal czekam.
<Guest30213> Przemyslaw, ciekawy link. Dzięki Przemku.
<Przemyslaw> a PID proces jest staly czy znienia sie po restarcie?
<Dreadlish> zmienia sie
<Enlik> Nowy proces = nowy PID
<Dreadlish> cały czas
<Dreadlish> tylko init ma stale pid 1
<Guest30213> Czy ktoś może używa 'szybkiej zmiany okien' compiza i zewnętrznego monitora?
<Dreadlish> trza zmienić shella
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-02
<syngress> ziew :-/
<derpyderp> Hi there, I'm sorry, I don't know polish and I know online translators to polish are terrible so maybe it would be better if i just typed in english. I just had one question. Could anyone please tell me what "co za say" means? Thanks :)
<derpyderp> Hi there, I'm sorry, I don't know polish and I know online translators to polish are terrible so maybe it would be better if i just typed in english. I just had one question. Could anyone please tell me what "co za say" means? Thanks :)
<DaZ> i don't think there is a word 'say'.
<derpyderp> DaZ:  hi
<derpyderp> were you talking to me?
<DaZ> hello.
<DaZ> yes.
<derpyderp> ok cool.. i don't understand what you meant though...
<derpyderp> or are you saying you don't know how to say "co za say" in english?
<DaZ> i'm saying 'say' is not a polish word
<derpyderp> oh… sorry, this is so frustrating, it's the autocorrect
<derpyderp> it's "co za asy"
<derpyderp> google translate says it means "what aces"....
<DaZ> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110225033629AAXg1Sz pretty much.
<derpyderp> mmm there wasn't any definitive answer
<DaZ> it's a sarcastic way to tell someone isn't very smart.
<derpyderp> ahhh ok
<derpyderp> kind of like "what a moron"?
<DaZ> i guess you're better with english idioms
<DaZ> pretty much
<derpyderp> haha ok, cool. thanks
<DaZ> but said like 'what a smart people'
<DaZ> it's plural, btw.
<DaZ> yw.
<derpyderp> oh, so you're calling more than one person dumb in a sarcastic way
<derpyderp> with co za asy
<DaZ> it's the first time i've heard this expression
<DaZ> but i think, yes.
<derpyderp> nice, i thought it was a popular expression or somehting
<DaZ> maybe it is, i don't know popular things pretty often.
<mikexcr> ZaD :-D
<mikexcr> :)
<DaZ> ssaj dupe.
<DaZ> było tak miło, kameralnie, a ty wszystko psujesz >:
<mikexcr> ej, co Ty taki dla mnie nie miły? :(
<DaZ> powiem twojej mamie.
<DaZ> to ty jesteś dla mnie niemiły >:
<mikexcr> cześć DaZ o7
<DaZ> sup, mikexcr.
<mikexcr> zasnę na siedząco zaraz... =,=
<DaZ> pare razy spałem, fajnie tak.
<mikexcr> yh
<mikexcr> do 7 dyżur
<mikexcr> a potem do drugiej roboty...
<DaZ> co ty robisz? >:
<mikexcr> operatorem systemowym w wp.pl jestem
<mikexcr> i dyżur mam ;)
<DaZ> na co operatorom dyżur? >:
<derpyderp> co za asy.....
<mikexcr> wiesz, siedzimy i pilnujemy czy wsio dobrze działa :)
<DaZ> totalnie.
<DaZ> a czy to nie moze sie samo pilnować?
<mikexcr> ;]
<DaZ> i jak to pilnujecie, ktos siedzi i odswieża wp co 5 minut? >:
<mikexcr> DaZ: nie, monitoring mamy
<DaZ> a jak monitoring działa?
<DaZ> i czemu po prostu nie podpiąć go jakos z budzikiem i nie iść spać :f
<mikexcr> ehhh ;)
<DaZ> ajm dzast trajin tu bi helplful.
<DaZ> albo przynajmniej wyciągnąć z ciebie tajemnice służbową o monitoringu™®
<mikexcr> heh
<sysek> ;o
<DaZ> eh, głupia kapcza
 * mikexcr is listening Dimmu Borgir - The kings of the carnival creation
<mikexcr> \m/
 * DaZ np:  - Johnny Rebel - Klassic Klan Kompositions - Move Them Niggers North []
<DaZ> :f
<DaZ> eh, dwulinijkowy skrypt musi zostać trzylinikowym skryptem
<mikexcr> a co skrobiesz i w czym? :>
<DaZ> ten skrypt od tego co gra
<DaZ> i w baszu :f
<mikexcr> :<
<DaZ> bo te [] są od albumu, a to nie ma ustawionego albumu
<DaZ> więc głupio, że jest
<mikexcr> ja tam z palca wale
<mikexcr> ;-P
<mikexcr> w ogóle
<DaZ> i siedzisz o piątej rano odswieżając wp w poszukiwaniu niedziałania
<mikexcr> nie, monitoring mi pokazuje stan systemów ;-]
<DaZ> jasne.
<mikexcr> musze się wziąć za automatyzację
<mikexcr> na swoim laptoku
<DaZ> dobra automatyzacja nie jest zła
<DaZ> można więcej nic nie robić
<DaZ> ==profit
<mikexcr> otóż to
<mikexcr> coś czuje
<mikexcr> że dzisiaj w pracy wysadzę coś w kosmos
<mikexcr> :-d
<mikexcr> taki zmęczony jestem
<DaZ> i tak nic nie czyta wp, nie martw sie
<mikexcr> nie nie
<mikexcr> ja po dyżurze do drugiej roboty jade
<mikexcr> lol, można cachować LDAPa na np. laptokach, żeby uwierzytelniać się kontem LDAPowym :-D
<mikexcr> muwahahaha
<sysek> ale ruch z rana
<[lisu]> re
<sysek> :D
<sysek> D:
 * PoKrAk vita
<webczat> Hej, jak zmusić aptgeta do chodzenia po socks5? nie mogę tego znaleźć
<webczat> w ogóle nie mogę
<office> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-user@lists.debian.org/msg108116.html
<sysek> :(
<webczat> ale to chyba http proxy nie?
<webczat> mówiłem?
<webczat> ja mam socks5. co on ma do http proxy? nie postawisz takiego
<webczat> przez ssh
<banex> \o
<Wizard> cześć banex
<banex> y oyo yo
 * [lisu] pierd...i vistę, 2 laptopy z tym systemem polecialy jednego dnia
<PoKrAk> ja dzis straciłem jeden htt u uera ale na xp
<PoKrAk> hdd
<[lisu]> "juz od 3 miesiecy sie komputer wieszal"
<[lisu]> pytam dlaczego wczesniej nie dala znac
<PoKrAk> bo działał
<PoKrAk> :)
<[lisu]> a bo nadusiłam uruchomienie (zalecane) i poszło
<PoKrAk> heh kable do zarzbiania dzis w planach
<PoKrAk> ide na kibel i zobaczyc czy kabla mi styknie
<[lisu]> ja p.. kable pourywane rjtki
<[lisu]> a niech sie naucza normalnie wyciagac a nie na hama
<[lisu]> dobra ide pogonić viśtę  wio
<[lisu]> o/
<kamil__> witam
<kamil__> mam zainstalowanego compiza i wlaczony efekt "kostka pulpitu", ale moge operowac jedynie na walcu, gdzie mozna ustawic, aby byl to szescian?
<shpaq> mornin
<DaZ> ohajo
 * sysek ziewa glosno
<jacekowski> kamil__: w ccsm
<Wizard> kamil__: compiz config settings manager
<Dreadlish> elo
<banex> yo
<bt4> elo Dreadlish
<Galahad> heheh wellcame :D
<lisu> o/
<Galahad> lisu: cześć :)
 * PoKrAk re
 * PoKrAk walczy z pierdzielnietym dyskiem z odzyskiem danych
<lisu> wspołczuje
<lisu> gdzie jest konfig do "swat"a? [samba]
<PoKrAk> etc swat ??
<winter> bry
<bt4> witaj winter
<winter> bt4: \o/
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<SimonPHOENIX_> potrzebuje na gwalt niewidzialny keylogger dla win7, ktos moze mi pomoc? najlepiej zapisujacy w pliku txt kazdy klawisz
<PushUpek> bry ;]
<PoKrAk> [; yrb
<Dreadlish> bry ;]
<dKc_> bry
<dKc_> używa ktoś QNapi?
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> ja używam gnapi
<Dreadlish> trza sie zająć django
<Dreadlish> i jakieś statsy dla serwera napisać :D
<PoKrAk> a ja uzywam napi-projekt :)
<gjm> Bry
<sysek> :o
<Quintasan> \o
<sysek> Quintasan: o/
<Skrzyp> wkurzyłem się na łubuntu
<gjm> why?
<Skrzyp> idę na sabayona, już lepsze takie cosio
<Skrzyp> gjm: ubuntu to system za bardzo "for dummies"
<gjm> w sumie racja
<Skrzyp> się dzisiaj patrzę, a tu mi cała plasma się zresetowała
<gjm> ale mi pasuje. Na razie ofc
<Skrzyp> muszę od nowa pulpit układać...
<sysek> gjm: wgraj debiana w koncu! :D
<Skrzyp> dobrze, że mam /home na osobnej partycji, to przenoszenie nie będzie takie bolesne
<gjm> tak to jest jak sie używa kałdee
<gjm> sysek: wiem, wiem. Ale z openboxem ofc
<sysek> gjm: mi tam gnome wystarcza ;)
<Skrzyp> gjm: o kałdee można mniej złego powiedzieć niż o gnomie, który schodzi na psy ostatnio
<Skrzyp> od KDE SC się kdeowi poprawiło
<gjm> sysek: a ja wole openboxa. Chociaż używam w mixie z gnome
<gjm> Skrzyp: dlaczego na psy?
<Skrzyp> unity i opóźniające się gnome 3
<sysek> tak, tylko, ze unity to wymysl canonical
<Skrzyp> i za dużo ubuntu poprwaek własnych dało
<Skrzyp> sysek: a gnome shell to pies?
<sysek> no a co bylo pierwsze?
<gjm> nie uzywam ani unity ani gnome-shell i jest ok
<BlessJah> gjm: ja nie uzywal ubuntu i jest jeszcze bardziej ok
<gjm> BlessJah: ty to ty ;p
<gjm> a czego używasz?
<Skrzyp> jak se człowiek postawi, tak sie potem zesra
<BlessJah> archlinux
<BlessJah> obecnie mam awesome, zaczynam nauke LUA
<Dreadlish> re
<manishe> siema
<tarabaz> siemka - test pidgina z kanalem. jak mnie slychac. halo wisla? halo wisla?
<Nerihsa> nic nie widac
<tarabaz> e - to musze upgradowac wersje ;)
<PoKrAk> re
<tarabaz> kum kum
 * KiFka hi
<shiira> bry ;)
<tarabaz> brrrr
<tarabaz> two tea to room two two
<tarabaz> niespanie jest nie fajne
<tarabaz> odmozdzony jestem
<KiFka> to sio spac
<kaitoon> jest możliwość napisania skryptu bash, który uruchomi komputer o danej porze ?
<kklimonda> zależy od tego czy twój komputer to wspiera
<kklimonda> (w tym przypadku trzeba grzebać w acpi)
<Quintasan> >Przyciski minimalizuj i maksymalizuj wylatują z GNOME 3
<Quintasan> LOL GNOME
<kaitoon> kklimonda dzięki, a w jaki sposób sprawdzić czy komputer 'to' wspiera ?
<KiFka> power over ethernet
<winter> Quintasan: czytałem, porażka
<Quintasan> winter: <troll> a czego się po gnome spodziewałeś</troll>
<gjm> posrało ich?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: obawiam się, że musisz mnie kopnąć za trollowanie :<
<winter> przejdę pewnie niedługo na xfce
<winter> 4.8
<gjm> chociaż w ob też nie zawsze są
<kklimonda> ej, czemu porażka?
<kklimonda> poczekajcie aż g-s i g3 wyjdą i potestujemy
<Diabelko> winter: nie przechodź na xfce
<Diabelko> nowe xfce jest strasznie mulące
<winter> jest speedziaste
<Quintasan> wszyscy korzystajmy z konsoli!
<Diabelko> chyba, że umiesz je sobie dobrze skompilować na gentoo
<Quintasan> >gentoo
<winter> lolwut
<Diabelko> ja brałem biny i na archu i na fedorze to był muł
<Quintasan> Diabelko: xfce mulące? chyba na kalkulatorze
<Diabelko> na gentoo też mi kiepsko wyszło
<Diabelko> Quintasan: nowe jest naprawdę mulące.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jesli napakujesz gadźetów od gnome?
<Diabelko> Śmiem twierdzić, że gnome-base chodzi szybciej
<kklimonda> kaitoon: poczytaj http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup
<winter> odpalam je czasem w drugiej sesji X i jest ok
<winter> poza tym, że wszestkie DE korzystają z jednego miejsca konfiguracyjnego dla autostartu
<winter> i każde de ma praktycznie ten sam autostart
<Quintasan> dobra, na mnie pora, szkoła itp.
<Quintasan> cześć pa
<winter> co kaszani mi zabawę przez to, że uruchamiam fusion-icon na gnome z autostartu
<Diabelko> na mnie będzie pora jak o 20 na polsacie waldusia pokażą
<winter> Quintasan: o/
<winter> Diabelko: :þ
<kaitoon> dzięki kklimonda
<PoKrAk> re
<PushUpek> er ;]
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: testowałes ?
<PushUpek> nie ;p
<PushUpek> dzisiaj w domu prawie nie byłem ;]
<PushUpek> w pt potestuje ;D
<PoKrAk> z/w
<Guest49628> Witam. Mam pytanie odnośnie budowania deb-ów. Ściągnołem źródło dwm-a (z repo) dokonałem paru zmian, a teraz chce to wrzucić w paczkę. Co powiniennem zrobić? Znalazłem jakąś opcje build w dpkg ale nie chce współpracować.
<BlessJah> checkinstall
<Guest49628> BlessJah, Ok dzięki. Czy mógłbyś mi tylko wytłumaczyć do czego służy opcja build w dpkg?
<BlessJah> nie
<kklimonda> Guest49628: build służy do zbudowania paczki z gotowej struktury katalogów
<Guest49628> kklimonda, dziękuje.
<kklimonda> (to dość niskopoziomowa komenda, w ogóle nie powinno jej być imo w dpkg jako takim)
<BlessJah> tutorial jak to robić http://tinyurl.com/48wfjgm
<kklimonda> nie działa :P
<BlessJah> kklimonda: to znaczy ze wylaczyles JS FLASH HTML5 C+ czy w czym tam napisali lmgtfy
<kklimonda> nom
<sysek> hm
<sysek> ekstra
<sysek> nie dziala blutacz
<gjm> sysek: w?
<sysek> w aplecie
<sysek> tzn dziala
<sysek> wszystko ladnie skompilowalem, z konsoli wykrywa
<sysek> a przez aplet dupa
<kklimonda> "skompilowałem" :D
<kklimonda> dobra, nie będę trolował na własnym kanale ;}
<kklimonda> idę sobie na zakupy.
<sysek> a troluj
<sysek> ja i tak mam zbyt zjebany humor zeby cos odszczekiwac
<gjm> mi w lg gt505 bt i wifi sprzętowo nie działają
<gjm> jakieś mac'i dziwne mają
<BlessJah> kklimonda: własnym?
<Dreadlish> to przestw na te pod klapką ...
<gjm> Dreadlish: nie ma jak
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no ja tu już jak w domu się czuję ;)
<Dreadlish> gjm: no właśnie ;d
<kklimonda> serio, na tym kanale coś napisać to zawsze znajdzie się ktoś, kto się przyczepi ;)
<gjm> poza tym nie ma żadnych
<sysek> ech
<BlessJah> kklimonda: czyli objales ten kanal w posiadanie?
<BlessJah> zreszta
<BlessJah> nie bede trollowal na wlasnym kanale
<foreste> lg shit :P
<foreste> teraz lg trzymuje ps3 :(
<foreste> hamy
<gjm> dostałem od siostry
<gjm> nie moja wina
<foreste> przez lg w eu niemozna kupic konsoli ps3
<fi9o> Tez mi problemy.
<foreste> ,]
<foreste> ciekawe czemu xboxy 360 nie blokowane ;]
<foreste> ba bym wprowadzil embargo na ten produkt ;d
<jacekowski> co ze niby?
<foreste> zakazal bym przedazy 360 ;d
<foreste> nie wiem czemu ale nielubie xboxow
<foreste> po godzinie zucilem w kat :P
<foreste> tzn stare xbox pred 360
<foreste> przed
<kasiaswiderska> xboxy mają zepsute pady :)
<foreste> na nitendo czy na ps3 bym pogral :P
<Psotnick> matan by wam tu zaraz walnął wykład ;)
<Psotnick> na temat konsol
<foreste> a czemu stare pady xbox
<foreste> maja przejcowki do xbox ?
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: kobieta grajaca na konsoli?
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: gram tylko w MotorStorma.
<BlessJah> samochody?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: moja dziewczyna gra tylko w Left 4 Deada i Left 4 Deada 2 na komputerze i mi dupsko ciśnie
<Diabelko> ma przegrane jakieś 1200h
<BlessJah> kobieta grajaca na konsoli w wyscigi samochodowe?
<BlessJah> Diabelko: to masz szczescie ze sie z nia dogadujesz
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: to nie są zwykłe wyścigi - to MOTORSTORM!
<BlessJah> to samo mógłbym powiedzieć o gumofilcach z bazaru
<Quintasan> orientuje się ktoś czy SHA1 byłoby trudniejsze do złamania niż RSA1024?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: no ja słyszałem, że faceci niektórzy nie są w stanie znieść tego, że kobieta w jakimś aspekcie jest od nich lepsza ;p
<BlessJah> to nie są zwykłe gumofilce - to są GUMOFILCE!
<Quintasan> może nie złamać tylko łatwiej wyszukać kolizji?
<BlessJah> Diabelko: hm... ja nie mógłbym znieść jakby moja kobieta ode mnie lepiej gotowała
<BlessJah> Diabelko: bo to by znaczyło że musiałbym się poza domem stołować
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: przecież ty nie umiesz gotować...
<Diabelko> BlessJah: ja bym nie mógł znieść jakby moja była bardziej leniwa ode mnie
<BlessJah> tfu, na odwrót miało być
<BlessJah> jakbym ja lepiej umiał gotować
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: gotować może nie, ale z głodu nie umrę
<Diabelko> BlessJah: łe, ja akurat całkiem dobrze radzę sobie w kuchni
<BlessJah> i to wcale nie dzięki zupkom chińskim z katowic
<Diabelko> i śmiem twierdzić, że lepiej od niej
<Diabelko> ale za to prasować nie umiem i pranie mi kiepawo idzie
<BlessJah> Diabelko: i może jeszcze ty wychowujesz dzieci, kiedy ona zarabia pieniądze ciężko pracując na tokarce w stoczni?
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: dzięki sosom w proszku. Na jedno wychodzi.
 * PoKrAk znalazł sobie milusi motyw do chatzilli :)
<Diabelko> BlessJah: nah
<Diabelko> BlessJah: gotuję lepiej od niej, ale nie gotuję prawie wcale
<kasiaswiderska> Diabelko: to skąd wiesz, że lepiej?
 * PoKrAk gotuje lepiej od was i co ?? :P
<Diabelko> kasiaswiderska: bo parę razy mi się zdarzyło
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: nie sosom, co ty sie tych sosów uczepiłaś
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: człowiek je by żyć, nie żyje by jeść
<Diabelko> PoKrAk: PROVE IT!
<kasiaswiderska> Diabelko: i co ugotowałeś?
<Diabelko> kasiaswiderska: nogi muchy zapiekane we flegmie
 * PoKrAk pracował przez jakiś czas jako kucharz :)
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: gotowanie z proszku się nie liczy.
<BlessJah> damn
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: jak mowie ze nie dzieki zupkom chinskim to mam na mysli wszyskie proszkowane zarcia
<foreste> http://xarchiwum.pl/img/14/6422/4623.jpg
<BlessJah> z archiwum x?
<foreste> takie przejcowka
<BlessJah> wyglada jak ps2->usb
<foreste> tylko bez wtyczki usb
<BlessJah> ale moge sie mylic bo jakosc penisiasta
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: ostatnio pisałeś coś innego, ale niech Ci będzie...
<BlessJah> foreste: zdanie wyrwane z kontekstu
<foreste> tylko wtykiem pasujaca do xbox starego
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: musisz to tutaj wywlekac?
<foreste> nawet orginalne pady to maja
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: nie muszę :)
<foreste> czemu tak jest?
<kasiaswiderska> foreste: bo to MS?
<foreste> ze pad do xboxa ma przejcowke do xboxa ?
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: i pamietaj ze mam w logach to co mowilem
<BlessJah> a co do ms, to nie linux wprowadza kaskadowe warstwy abstrakcji?
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: ja nie potrzebuje logów - ja pamiętam :)
<foreste> a niejest wtyczka odrazu do xboxa
<foreste> a ta wyczka co na koncu kabla jest nie pasuje ani do pc ani xboxa ;d
<BlessJah> foreste: microsoft i vendor lock in? moze podpisali dlugoterminowy kontrakt z chinczykami i ci nie chca zmienic wtykow?
<foreste> jasne ms jest pokrecone ;d
<foreste> robia pad do swej konsoli z wtyczka nie pasujaca do niej xd
<foreste> ew
<foreste> 2 rowazanie
<foreste> moze byc rozpinane to
<BlessJah> hm... tak sie zastanawiam
<BlessJah> ^Q jest akceptowane przez znakomita wiekszosc aplikacji z GUI jako zamykanie
<foreste> zeby przedluzyc kabel
<BlessJah> Alt+F4 jest z WM/DE podawane?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ciężko porównywać SHA do RSA
<Quintasan> kklimonda: chodzi mi o to czy szybciej by było poszukać kolizji w SHA czy złamać RSA1024 :O
<PoKrAk> hmm jak zamontowac zasób windowsa ??
<sysek> nie umiem tego ustawic
<sysek> szlag mnie trafia
<kklimonda> Quintasan: "łatwiej" znaleść kolizję w SHA1.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: to zalezy tylko i wylacznie od tego ile jeden i drogi skrot ma mozliwosci
<BlessJah> Quintasan: a co, zamierzasz bruteforcowac je czy co?
<kklimonda> przy czym łatwiej to pojęcie względne - i to też zależy od tego co hashujesz. RSA to algorytm szyfrujący, a nie hash - jego założeniem było to by trudno było go złamać.
<anddoz> witam
<kklimonda> hej
<office> roni gibson z waszyngtonu
<BlessJah> zaliczyłem netsplita czy cos?
<kklimonda> nie
<Dreadlish> nie
<BlessJah> w takim razie to byl krotki split albo ktorys router po drodze padl i szukalo innej trasy
<winter> bt4:
<winter> bt4:
<winter> bt4:
<gtriderxc> ktos wyhakował allegro
<BlessJah> znowu?
<BlessJah> cos mi skacze polaczenie
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: czytujesz niebezpiecznka widze
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: tak.
<Dreadlish> moje komentarze zaniżają jego poziom czasem ;d
<BlessJah> fakt
<gtriderxc> allegro leży:)
<gtriderxc> w sumie to smiech przez łzy bo wlasnie wystawialem od godziny aukcję i starciłem cały opis
<gtriderxc> na nerwy najlepiej jakąś głupią grę odpalić
<gtriderxc> im głupsza tym lepsza
<PushUpek> kielicha lepiej ;d
<Dreadlish> heh
<gtriderxc> sopwith jest dobre
<BlessJah> nethack
<BlessJah> moze nie glupi, ale pozwala zapomniec
<PoKrAk> ta jak ostatnio w to wlazłem to  2 dni mnie nie było :P
 * PushUpek ziewa
 * PoKrAk zonce lapka odpluskwia i wyprowadza ja ze swojego
<PoKrAk> combofix in action
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: twoja żona za dużo porno ogląda ;D
<BlessJah> format i reinstal
<BlessJah> bo nigdy nie wiesz czy odpluskwiles do konca
<PoKrAk> nie swiezynka która zreszta sam roiłem tydzien przed tym jak wlasciciel stwierdził ze zmienia kompa na cos lepszego
<PoKrAk> ale juz zdazył czyms zapaskudzic :/
 * sysek tez ziewa
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: format i reinstal to ostatnia rzecz jaka z reguly robie
<bikstopas> allegro zdechlo? lol ;/
<PoKrAk> wyplenie dziadostwo ot cała filozofia :P
<PoKrAk> wlasnie jakiegos rootkita znalazł :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<PushUpek> i dobrze, że alledrogo padło ;D
<PushUpek> fiskus kazał zamknąć :DDD
<sysek> :o
<avatar_project> witajcie
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: czyli najpierw combofix a potem format?
<PoKrAk> nie zadnego formata
<avatar_project> jestecie jedynym mym ratunkiem
<BlessJah> czy zawsze zaczynasz od combofixa a potem rzucasz to w cholere i jedziesz formatem
<avatar_project> mam z VLC irytujacy klopot
<PoKrAk> combofix i pare sztuczek załatwi sprawe
<PoKrAk> nie mam czasu na instalacje tego od nowa
<avatar_project> ustawilem streaming ale nie wiem jak kolejke strumieniowania zrobic
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: naprawde format to najprostsza, najpewniejsza i prawdopodobnie najszybsza metoda
<BlessJah> avatar_project: zaputaj na #vlc
<avatar_project> a ktos z polski tam jest ?
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: moze dla pierwszego lepszego nie dla mnie
<BlessJah> do you mean that u don't speak english?
<PoKrAk> jakbym miał tak pracowac nonstop bym kompy formatował i tracił mnóstwo czasu
<avatar_project> i can speak english :>
<PoKrAk> a tak nie musze kombinowac z zonglowaniem danych
<BlessJah> 1. brak zgody ze strony państwa na szerzące się zło,
<blessjah_> znow lag?
<BlessJah> podoba mi sie to sformułowanie
<avatar_project> tam chyba spia na tym #vlc
<BlessJah> "brak zgody" na "szerzące się zło"
<Dreadlish> oni mają ruską strefe czasową
<BlessJah> sie dziwisz, 10 osob na kanale i maja czatowac 24/7 zeby ci pomoc?
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> na pircu na programmers jest rebeliant który zawsze odpowie na elo ;d
<avatar_project> przekopalem juz chyba wszystkie opcje tego programu
<avatar_project> i nic nic nic, czarna dziura :D
<PushUpek> a nie trzeba przypadkiem tego co chcesz streamować wrzucić do playlisty?:>
<avatar_project> dawalem
<avatar_project> i jedno wysle i dalej gra loklanie
<avatar_project> lokalnie*
<PushUpek> avatar_project: a google to użyłeś? http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=39163
<PoKrAk> 3:1 ze nie :D
<avatar_project> PushUpek nie rozumiem tego
<avatar_project> dodalem cos do tej linii polecen i nic
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> wreszcie mozna spersonalizowac sobie dektop :d
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> ja musze zmienić tapete
<tar-gz> Hi!
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: o/
<tar-gz> Korzysta ktoś z bombusmoda, palringo, gg. Czegokolwiek z rar?
<Dreadlish> jest rar dla javy
<tar-gz> jar*
<tar-gz> zmęczenie ;-)
<Dreadlish> a czemużenie?
<tar-gz> Korzystam z plaj a tam gprs smiga przez wap, by korzystac z tych głupich komunikatorów musze miec polaczenie jakies inne
<tar-gz> a za cholere nie wiem jak to skonfigurować.
<bikstopas> yo Dreadlish :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopas: o/
<Dreadlish> zmiana nicka?
<bikstopas> Dreadlish: masz pozyczyc dyche? :D
<bikstopa> pewnie mnie wylogowalo ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: w jakimtocelu?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: flirtuje z laska i braklo mi na smsy. oddam ci 10tego z % ; p
<Dreadlish> sorry - mi brakuje też 10zł
<tar-gz> xDD
<Dreadlish> a ramy sie same nie zapłacą
<tar-gz> a mi sie nie chce do kijosku iść ;-D
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: a mi na poczte
<tar-gz> bikstopa: swoją droga musisz byc bardzo brzydki, że dupy przez sms podrywasz
<bikstopa> nie podrywam
<bikstopa> podrywam na zywo, przez sms flirtuje :D
<tar-gz> Ty nie pieprz tylko mi powiedz co jest popieprzone w tej motorolli
<Diabelko> której motoroli?
<Dreadlish> miałem mówić ide spać, ale powiem że jest za wcześnie na spanie i ide wypić
<tar-gz> Diabelko: ex115
<Diabelko> to ten co wszyscy twierdzą, że jest kopią blackberry?
<Diabelko> bo czytałem chyba o nim
<tar-gz> ta
<tar-gz> okazyjnie kupiłem
<tar-gz> Diabelko: potrafiłbyś mi pomóc?
<Diabelko> a co się stało się?
<winter> tar-gz:
<winter> tar-gz:
<winter> tar-gz:
<Dreadlish> winter: ssij i mu nie spam
<winter> :-o
<winter> cham
<Dreadlish> odgryzam sie poprostu ;d
<Diabelko> tar-gz: ok, przeczytałem, widzę. w playu po prostu w APN wpisujesz wielkimi literami INTERNET i wszystko chodzi
<winter> ale co jak gdzie
<Dreadlish> w aucie na debian-pl
<tar-gz> Diabelko: zamiast  WAP wpisuje INTERNET tak?
<winter> Dreadlish: idź pan z tą chamówą
<Dreadlish> winter: ty zacząłeś
<Diabelko> tar-gz: no po prostu wybierasz żeby to było połączenie internetowe normalne, a nie żaden WAP
<winter> :-o
<Diabelko> no i w polu APN słówko INTERNET
<Diabelko> bez loginów i haseł
<Diabelko> i od razu hula
<Dreadlish> 14:07 < winter> Dreadlish: ty ssiesz
<Dreadlish> dolicz sobie 8h
<Dreadlish> bo jest ruski czas
<tar-gz> Diabelko: wujek google Cie kocha!
<Diabelko> tar-gz: dziaua?
<foreste_> jak mozna pozbyc hal a dac udisk ?
<foreste_> w debian ?
<tar-gz> aptitude remove hal && aptitude install udisk
<tar-gz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCVcIgMIozM
<foreste_> kupa
<foreste_> jak wywale hal
<foreste_> i wywale network manager ;d
<foreste_> a on jest potrzebny
<tar-gz> ok lece spać dobranoc
<PoKrAk> forste oliki konfiguracyjne to ma tam pogrzeb
<foreste_> teraz pyt o dns
<foreste_> mam domene jakas tam
<foreste_> dzis podpialem do nowego serwa  z starego
<foreste_> nowy serwer widzi jak dodam www
<foreste_> http://www.adres.pl
<foreste_> jak dam http://adres.pl
<foreste_> pokazuje mi stary serwer
<foreste_> po 34h powinno naprawic ?
<foreste_> 24h
<foreste_> czyli nowy serw widac z adresow http://adres.pl i http://www.adres.pl
<en0x> nie dziala mi adres.pl ;(
<foreste_> dalem przyklad :P
<agnieszka> jacekowski: test
<PoKrAk> narazinko
<_dead_> witam
<PushUpek> bry dead
<agnieszka> jacekowski: test2
<agnieszka> bangla
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-03
<bikstopa> kojarzy ktos program / strone gdzie uploaduje fragment piosenki w kiepskiej jakosci a ona mi wypluwa tytul? ;'d
<DaZ> nie
<DaZ> ale guru gimnazjalistów chyba o tym coś mówił
<DaZ> jak jesteś zdesperowany to możesz przejrzeć tysiąć nagrań o zmianie tapety [;
<czesmir> lol
<[lisu]> re
<sysek> czesc [lisu] :)
<[lisu]>  /me walczy z sambą i win2k3 aby sie dogadywaly, ale czuje w powietrzu porażkę
 * [lisu] poszedłna obchód
 * PoKrAk vita
<[lisu]> siema PoKrAk
<[lisu]> PoKrAk: mam cos dla ciebie
<[lisu]> kurde juz sie pochwaliłem
<PoKrAk> oki :) dawaj dawaj dawaj
<PoKrAk> ja tez coś znalazłem dla ciebie :D
<[lisu]> od 10 minut szukam, a wczoraj zostawilem biurku obok
 * [lisu] szuka w szafce
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehehe
<[lisu]> przepadło
<[lisu]> kurde przeciez do domu nie bralem
<PoKrAk> to napewno sprzątaczki
<[lisu]> sprzataczki nie maja tu wstepu
<[lisu]> w zasadzie tylko 2 osoby mają... cos mysle, ze ta 2 sobie pozyczyla
<[lisu]> dzwonie
<[lisu]> PoKrAk: jutro ci wysle, bo 2 osoba pozyczyla sobie i wlasnie dojezdza a wracac sie nie bedzie bo w chacie zostawil
<PoKrAk> a to małpa ok
<PoKrAk> podaj mi na priv swojego mejla cos ci podeśle
<snickers> czy w apt-get jest mozliwosc znalezienia paczki na podstawie plikow ktore zawiera. Np jak chcial bym znalezc paczke w ktorej jest plik /bin/bash
<PoKrAk> snickers www.debian.org
<PoKrAk> tam pakiety
<PoKrAk> i zawartość paklietów
<snickers> dzieki, wlasnie o cos takiego chodzilo, rozumiem, ze apt tak sam z siebie nie umie
<PoKrAk> nie pamietam sprawdz manuala
<PoKrAk> generalnie jak wydajesz polecenie którego nie ma to podpowiada co masz zainstalowac system
<PoKrAk> wiec musi umiec
<snickers> sprawdzalem i nic takiego nie znalazlem, ale poszukam dokladniej
<PoKrAk> moze aptitude ma
<PoKrAk> dpkg-cache moze miec
<snickers> ale czy dpkg nie bedzie przeszukiwal tylko w pakietach juz zainstalowanych?
<PoKrAk> nie ma liste pakietów po apt-get update
<tar-gz> Ave Pokrak!
<snickers> znalazlem apt-file search
<PoKrAk> ave tar
<PoKrAk> snickers: i si
<PoKrAk> :)
<tar-gz> Wrrrrr... ale mnie wkurza ten pley posrany.
<[lisu]> `seen jacekowski
<Przekliniak> [lisu]: jacekowski was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 13 hours, 34 minutes, and 20 seconds ago: <jacekowski> co ze niby?
<jacekowski> [lisu]: woot?
<tar-gz> no zaraz rozpierdziele ten telefon
<jacekowski> o sciane rzuc
<tar-gz> głupi play ...
<Enlik> tar-gz: a co jest?
<[lisu]> jacekowski: ty waść miałeś do czynienia z sambą jako pdc?
<jacekowski> tak
<tar-gz> Enlik: łaczy mnie z netem przez wap w telefonie a ja chce, żeby łaczył przez nie wiem coś innego bo mi komunikatory nie chodzą
<jacekowski> i nie chce tego robic wiecej
<[lisu]> co zamiast tego?
<Enlik> tar-gz: ustawienie się nazwya "Internet" czy jakoś tak, to które powinieneś ustawić dla aplikacyj
<Enlik> Przynajmniej tak jest u mnie (inna sieć i pewnie inny telefon)
<tar-gz> Enlik: widzis ja w APN mam wpisane wap
<tar-gz> Diabelko mówił, żebym wpisał inetrnet
<tar-gz> i ni działa
<Enlik> Może coś jeszcze trzeba pozmieniać
<[lisu]> jacekowski: pytam, bo same problemy szczegolnie z logowaniem uzerów, idzie zrobic, zeby ustawic tylko 1 logowanie w tym samym czasie dla 1 usera? zeby nie było logowań / sesji równoległych?
<tar-gz> Enlik: pewno trzeba ale ja zabardzo nie mam możliwości zmiany czegokolwiek
<Enlik> Dlaczego?
<Enlik> Masz ustawnienia od operatora czy wprowadzane ręcznie?
<Enlik> https://konfiguracja.playmobile.pl - to może się przydać
<tar-gz> Ni ma tam mojego telefonu
<jacekowski> [lisu]: nie samba
<jacekowski> [lisu]: ogolnie samba i domeny NT to porazka
<[lisu]> jacekowski: ldap?
<Enlik> tar-gz: możesz wpisać nr i przyślą konfigurację
<jacekowski> [lisu]: jak chcesz miec cos to rob to na porzadnym AD
<jacekowski> [lisu]: na windowsie
<Enlik> Chociaż jak nie ma to może nie działać
<[lisu]> jacekowski: no i pewnie będzie na windowsie
<PoKrAk> [lisu]: przerqabiałem sambe i odchodze od niej na rzecz nas
<jacekowski> a wydajnosciowo samba jest wolniejsza na dodatek
<PoKrAk> i dysków sieciowych
<jacekowski> bo ma zwalone acl
<jacekowski> bo sprawdza za kazdym razem
<jacekowski> a nie tylko przy otwarciu
<[lisu]> wiem, wiem, od paru/nastu dni wałkuję temat i doszedłem do takich samych wniosków
<guest5435340> Witam. Mam problem z laserjet-em 1005. Próby drukowania kończą się na statusie 'przetwarzane' . Jakieś sugestie?
<PoKrAk> [lisu]:  jakbys na nasa sie zdecydował to trza uwaznie wybierac bo zdarzaja suie takie co nie obsługują wiecej niz 20 userów (sam takiego mam) naraz
<[lisu]> jacekowski: tyle ze u mnie profile mobilne musza byc
<Enlik> tar-gz: http://www.playmobile.pl/pl/obsluga-klienta/uslugi/transmisja-danych/ tutaj masz ręcznie
<PoKrAk> guest5435340: wykrywa ci drukarke zainstalowane wszystkie stery
<PoKrAk> [lisu]: co masz na myśli mobilne /
<PoKrAk> ??
<[lisu]> jacekowski: na windowsie nie ma problemu, ale samba ma też swoje zalety
<[lisu]> PoKrAk: to, azeby user logował się na swoje hasło na dowolnym kompie i mial dostep tylko do swoich doksów
<PoKrAk> lisu hmm jest rozwiązanie na to
<guest5435340> PoKrAk, lsusb pokazuje elegancko laserjet 1005, to samo okno wyboru drukarki, jakkolwiek żadnych sterów nie instalowałem.
<[lisu]> tak?
<PoKrAk> terminale graficzne i np citrix
<PoKrAk> zajefajna sprawa
<[lisu]> e?
<PoKrAk> na biurku masz monitor klawke myszke i małe pudełko :)
<PoKrAk> lisu serwer terminali ad i kompy jako terminale powinno zdac egzamin
<[lisu]> aaa, kojarze juz przegooglowałem
<PoKrAk> zarzadzałem taka siecia na kiladziesiat terminali i kilkuset klientów
<PoKrAk> a majac lisu ad załatwiasz kwestie skryptami do logowania i zawsze moze ci migrowac dane z serwera na klienta
<[lisu]> PoKrAk: heh, tyle ze ja zwiazany xp pro i vista niekiedy
<PoKrAk> albo logujesz do domeny i mapuje ci zasób
<PoKrAk> ja administracja winzgrozami serwerami pobieznie ale jak pracowałem w poprzedniej firmie siec ad była na kilkaset userów o ile nie w tys liczone
<[lisu]> myslałem nad tym mapowaniem, ale zeby samba wspolpracowala z windows jako pdc i po sprawie
<PoKrAk> tylko rozne domeny
<PoKrAk> [lisu]: sadze ze nadszedł czas zastanowić sie nad NAS
<[lisu]> PoKrAk: tyle, ze jak narazie funduszy brak, a potrzeba jest, fundusze będą póóóóóóźniej.... duzo później
<PoKrAk> [lisu]: jest sposob na fundusze w 100% sprawdzony
<PoKrAk> mowisz ze cos pada nie wydala TRZEBA to zmienic
<PoKrAk> po czym pada niespodziewanie
<[lisu]> narazie trzeba wykorzystac to co jest
<guest5435340> Ok, inne pytanie. Czy ktoś orientuje się w temacie instalacji systemu przez lan?
<PoKrAk> i fundusze znajduja sie w kilka sek
<PoKrAk> guest5435340: jakiego systemu
<guest5435340> PoKrAk, 10.10
<dKc_> elo
<dKc_> jaka jest najlepsza maszyna wirtualna na linuxa?
<[lisu]> guest5435340: stawiasz pxe, .. i masz
<PoKrAk> guest5435340: nawet do googli nie zajrzałeś
<[lisu]> dKc_: jeszcze takiej nei zrobili
<PoKrAk> ehhhh
<PoKrAk> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=118549
<dKc_> jaka maszyna jest odpowiednia do wyprobowania reactOSa?
<guest5435340> Dzieki.
<[lisu]> dKc_: najprościej? virtualbox, 2 polecenia i masz go na hdd, póxniej ladnie graficznie sobie poustawiasz maszynke
<dKc_> o
<dKc_> o masz, nie ma tego w repo:/
<dKc_> a qemu jest
<[lisu]> dKc_: jaki system?
<dKc_> ubuntu juz mam ,deba
<dKc_> paczke deb
<[lisu]> w ubuntu jest vbox
<dKc_> o tłusty czwartek dzisiaj
<dKc_> gdzie jest, [lisu]
<dKc_> ?
<[lisu]> synaptic i szukaj Virtualbox-ose
<dKc_> lol, faktycznie
<dKc_> juz nawet mam zainstalowanego
<dKc_> chyba
<Enlik> Jest w universe.
<dKc_> ale cos instaluje
<dKc_> chyba sie pokrywa
<dKc_> anyway, ze strony sciagnalen deba i na to samo wychodzi
<dKc_> mam jeszcze  14 minut;P
 * [lisu] lubi vbox, jest dosc przyjazny
 * dKc_ zaraz bedzie mial reactOSa
<[lisu]> PoKrAk: kiedy spodziewasz sie nowego buildu?
<PoKrAk> jak dla ciebie moge sie wstrzymac do poniedziałku jak chcesz potestowac to co jest
<dKc_> smieszny ten ReactOS
<[lisu]> PoKrAk: nie mam czasu narazie, ale będę śledził zmiany
<PoKrAk> dzies pewnie jeszcze nad interfejsem popracuje
<dKc_> o czym mówicie?
<PoKrAk> i musze poszukać odpowiedniego kernela
<DaZ> czego buildu? :x
<PoKrAk> mojego livecd
<DaZ> szpan.
<dKc_> to kiedy go udostpenisz
<dKc_> ?
<DaZ> jak skończy :f
<PoKrAk> jest udostepnione od prawie miesiaca :)
 * [lisu] testowal
<banex> 1\o
<dKc_> BUILD-28022011-01
<dKc_> ?
<[lisu]> wczesniejszy
<dKc_> 04?
<[lisu]> nie wiem, ale chyba 02
<PoKrAk> BUILD-28022011-01 ten jest najnowszy
<dKc_> czyli dobrze
<dKc_> ej ładnie wygląda
<PoKrAk> tamte musze usunąć już
<dKc_> na xfce to?
<[lisu]> a to nie, całkiem wczesniejszy testowalem, mam go na dvd, ladnie smiga!!!
<[lisu]> e17
<PoKrAk> dkc ecomorph-e17
<dKc_> mozna jakos w vlc przewijac strzalkami do prozdu/do tylu o kilka sekund?
<PoKrAk> hmm nie pamietam
<[lisu]> dKc_:  [ ]
<dKc_> bo jak nie to pewnie bede musial do kodu zajrzec;>
<Dreadlish> elo
<[lisu]> siema Dreadlish
<dKc_> Dreadlish: hi
<PoKrAk> ole
<DaZ> dKc_: tylko po co, smplayer fajniejsz.
<dKc_> no niezly myk
<dKc_> ale smplayer pewnie nie ma kodekow
<dKc_> nie ze mna te numrey, bruner
<DaZ> yy?
<dKc_> vlc ma wbudowane kodeki
<PoKrAk> smplayera uzywam zeby młodej bajki na vcd odpalac
<Dreadlish> lol?
<dKc_> DaZ: a mozna strzalkami przewijac?;>
<DaZ> raczej można
<dKc_> zgram sobie die antwooda na iPoda i ide na wyklad
<Dreadlish> smplayer korzysta z wszystkiego co masz
<dKc_> o sieciach se poslucham i sie dowiem co to ping, o
<Dreadlish> heh
<DaZ> to takie coś co psuje internet, bo jest leniwe
<DaZ> nawet gorsze niż peer.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ide spać
<[lisu]> ha! znalazłem obejście problemu, ale nie jego rozwiązanie: samba - > prypisanie logowania z danej stacji roboczej tylko i wyłącznie, zapobiegnie to logowaniu na innych, a w razie czego będę mógł klienta przypisać do innej i nie będzie konflików :D
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> .
<BlessJah> `calc 50*1024
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<BlessJah> jeszcze nie naprawili
<sysek> :o
<guest1874> Goddamn. Podpinam drukarkę, HP laserjet 1005, wybieram plik, drukuj. Plik znika z listy zadań drukarki, choć strona się nie drukuje.
<guest1874> Na rany Chrystusa potrzebuje pomocy1
<guest1874> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_1005 to trochę naświetla mi sprawę, jakkolwiek z kąd mam wziąść "sihp1005.dl"?
<BlessJah> dll? w linuksie?
<guest1874> To ja tu zadaje pytania : )
<PoKrAk> mi tam bez wiekszych problemów po zainstalowaniu softu 1020 drukuje
<guest1874> Jest pare tematów na forum dotyczących 1005-tki. Niestety żaden z wywieszką 'solved'.
<qermit> BlessJah: nie dll tylko firmware młotku
<BlessJah> qermit: na tym kanale bardziej prawdopodobne jest ze ktos znalazl pomoc dla windowsa i popelnil literowke
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehehe
<qermit> guest1874: http://oleg.wl500g.info/hplj/
<sysek> guest1874: sksd*
<sysek> skad*
<guest1874> qermit, dzięki.
<guest1874> sysek, ?
<sysek> poprawiam Cie ;)
<sysek> bo napisales z kad
<sysek> a pisze sie skad
<tar-gz> skont?
<guest1874> sysek, Ok, wybacz jestem trochę rozkojarzony.
<tar-gz> guest1874: teraz sysek rozpoczął swoją krucjate. Masz przewalone.
<guest1874> Mam nadzieję, że nie gorzej niż z drukarkami.
<sysek> nie no
<tar-gz> Co Ci sie popsuło z drukarkami?
<sysek> kazdy ma przeciez prawo sie pomylic
<sysek> nie bede krzyczal i zjadal
<tar-gz> i pytanie po oc ci kilka drukarek pod jednym kompem
<guest1874> Jestem teraz w firmie znajomego, ma dwie drukarki, jedną niewspieraną, oraz drugą trochę mniej niewspieraną. A ja walam się po ircach i szukam wsparcia.
<guest1874> Gest dobrej woli, próbuję ludzi przekonać do 'pingwina' ale czasami to trudne.
<jacekowski> no coz
<jacekowski> pech
<jacekowski> linux sie nie nadaje do tego
<jacekowski> i tyle
<qermit> guest1874: no wlasnie, nie nadaje sie zupełnie do pracy
<tar-gz> guest1874: co ty masz za distro?
<guest1874> 10.10
<qermit> http://osnews.pl/niemieckie-msz-wraca-do-windows/
<manishe> siema
<sysek> czesc manishe
<tar-gz>  /nick twojwujtrujchuj
<fi9o> (:
<sysek> ):
<BlessJah> rysiek|pl_: ping
<wujtruj> tar-gz: ? :> Zarcik?
<BlessJah> wujtruj: mało śmieszny
<BlessJah> ale żarcik
<wujtruj> eh ;)
<tar-gz> Zaraz te motorole przez okno wyrzuce
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: a co sie stało?
<guest42324> Właśnie wydrukowałem stronę testową na feralnej 1005 laserjet, ale ta znów odmawia posłuszeństwa. Jakieś pomysły co do tego co mogło na chwile poprawić sytuacje? Fenomen miał miejsce po zainstalowaniu 'hplip'.
 * PushUpek nuda
<guest42324> Ok ok już wszystko działa. A twierdziliście, że się nie da! Ludzie małej wiary!
<Dreadlish> guest42324: kto twierdził?
 * Dreadlish nudzi się bardziej niż PushUpek, gdyż jest chory
<guest42324> WSZYSCY!!! A teraz poważnie, pytanie z innej beczki. Czy istnieje możliwość wrzucania obrazu livecd z iso na hdd używając uetbootin by następnie z tego dysku zainstalować 'pełen' system, na innym hdd?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> użyj dd, dużo prościej
 * sysek umiera
<guest42324> dzięki, a co dd czy mógłbyś mi podać przykładowe użycie?
<Dreadlish> dd if=ściężkadoisoka of=dysk
<guest42324> Thanks.
<Dreadlish> tylko uważaj żeby nie zrobić tego na swoim :D
<Dreadlish> bo już był jeden taki mądry tutaj
<guest42324> Ok Panowie Macgyverowie, mamy desktop z dwoma dyskami, na jednym z nich znajduje się obraz iso 10.10 i unetbootin. System operacyjny to XP. Mamy jeszcze 2h na zainstalowanie linuxa. Zegar tyka.
<guest42324> Ah, unetbootin rozpoznaje tylko dysk c:
<PushUpek> sysek: kac?:D
<DaZ> guest42324: ke?
<BlessJah> dysk c to pierwszy dysk, odwroc go do gory nogami to bedzie numerowala od drugiej strony
<BlessJah> MacGyver by tak zrobił
<tar-gz> Kto ma telefon w playu?
 * qermit 
<guest42324> DaZ, masz do dyspozycji komputer z dwoma dyskami, żadnego usb, za to zainstalowany unetbootin oraz obraz iso 10.10. Musisz zainstalować Ubuntu inaczej sycylijska mafia zabije 10 małych jeży na oczach Twojej babci.
<DaZ> zrób se maszyną wirtualną
<DaZ> czy innym wubi, czy co tam macie.
<guest42324> DaZ do wubi musiał byś posiadać puste cd /usb.
<guest42324> Nie posiadasz.
<DaZ> pierdolisz.
<guest42324> Nie pierdole.
<winter> pierdolisz
<guest42324> Nie, nie.
<DaZ> chyba, że mieli wielki skok o 360 stopni założeń projektowych i teraz wubi robi coś zupełnie innego niż robiło ;
<DaZ> tak.
<BlessJah> kick them both
<guest42324> Chodzi mi o kontekst sytuacji, jak do h!!!! miałbym wybrać opcje instalacji 'wubi' mając przed sobą surowe iso?
<DaZ> sciagasz wubi, ???, profit?
<DaZ> montujesz iso,???, profit
<guest42324> Nie masz netuuuuuu.
<guest42324> Żartuje.
<guest42324> Uratowałeś jeże.
<DaZ> cięty humor.
<guest42324> Ale jakoś wubi do mnie nie trafia.
<DaZ> to sobie zrób maszyną
<DaZ> jak sie uprzesz to pewnie nawet i cygwinem jakimś sobie postawisz
<guest42324> Dobra dzięki za sugestie. Wrócę jutro z pendrivem.
<DaZ> posysasz.
<guest42324> Ah, mam inne pytanie: jak pozostawić userowi tylko jedno aktywne usb?
<lisu> przecinak i wio, będzie miał aktywne 1 usb
<BlessJah> guest42324: tnij czerwony
<lisu> nie nie, niebieski
<DaZ> tnij obydwa
<guest42324> Chyba sie potne.
<BlessJah> to sie tnij
<winter> jesteś M.O.?
<guest42324> "M.O"?
<winter> emo
<winter> em o
<BlessJah> maemo
<guest42324> Ah, nie. Tylko s&m (ale bez przeklinania).
<guest42324> Mały palec w cewce moczowej = maximum radości.
<guest42324> Wiec co z tym usb?
<DaZ> albo jakieś zabawne regułki udeva albo dunnolol
<BlessJah> tak wlasciwie to czemu chcesz tylko jedno usb zostawic?
<guest42324> Żeby nikt nie wpychał tam gdzie nie potszeba.
<guest42324> Na prośbę innej persony.
<guest42324> Następny dobry uczynek.
<sysek> PushUpek: nie, nuda przepelniona irytacja
<tar-gz> już nie mam pomysłu zadzwonie chyba do BOK
<BlessJah> co to jest odtwarzacz mp5?
 * PoKrAk wcina pączka
<PoKrAk> bilans na dziś 2,5 poczka
<sysek> PoKrAk: ja dwa zdjadlem i w domu czekaja na mnie faworki :D
<bt4> re
<winter> bt4: rez
<qrq> Witam
<bt4> jest i winter elo :)
<qrq> Korzysta³ ju¿ ktoœ z gnome-shell 2.91?
<PoKrAk> nie
<qrq> :D
<qrq> :)
<shpaq> qrq: napraw sobie kodowanie
<qrq> dzieki :)
<Przekliniak> `utf
<qrq> Mam nadzieje ze nie bedzie obciazal bardziej procesor niz gnome 2
<mati75> re
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: istniejesz?
<Dreadlish> kocham adobe
<Dreadlish> flash sie scrasował
<Dreadlish> i w ogóle sie zwalił
<lisu> flash ssie
<Dreadlish> no i tu jest problem
<firemark> Dreadlish: wszyscy o tym wiedzą
<BlessJah> opera otwiera sie w 3 oknach naraz
<BlessJah> i nijak nie mam jak ubic dwoch zbednych
<lisu> killall opera
<firemark> lisu: to ubuntu :P
<lisu> i?
<firemark> lisu: on może nie wiedzieć do czego służy terminal!
<BlessJah> lisu: chce zabic tylko dwa okna
<BlessJah> poza tym wyglada na to ze to jeden proces
<lisu> opera ssie, okna ssą
<lisu> ssają? x)
<fi9o> Tez bys mogl czasem :)
<BlessJah> zreszta opera niechetnie patrzy na dostep dwoch procesow do jednego hołma
<BlessJah> lisu: wlasnie staram sie dojsc do tego jak sie konfiguruje awesome
<lisu> BlessJah: zkiluj proces, wywal config, odpal w 1 oknie
<BlessJah> jakos przeniose otwarte taby i sobie poradze
<lisu> `seen pokrak
<Przekliniak> lisu: pokrak was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 hours, 17 minutes, and 56 seconds ago: <PoKrAk> nie
<BlessJah>  
<BlessJah> bluetooth-applet -- tray icon with access to settings, pairing wizard, management of known devices
<BlessJah> ej, ej
<BlessJah> pozwolilem?
<BlessJah> wogole to czemu podwojny tap zaliczylo jako mmb a nie lmb/
<BlessJah> lisu: developerzy opery to geniusze!
<lisu> mowa
<BlessJah> lisu: wystarczylo zaladowac w oknie jakakolwiek strone i pokazywal sie krzyzyc pozwalajacy ja zamknac
<guest234234> Witam. Sądziłem, że umieszczenie linii 'blacklist usb_storage' w /modprobe.d/blacklist.conf uniemożliwi modułowi wczytywanie się podczas startu. Niestety nie. Co robię źle?
<BlessJah> jesli to byl jedyny tab w oknie a okien bylo kilka, to okno sie zamykalo
<BlessJah> proste, nie?
<lisu> guest234234: nie usbstorage tylko ehci_hcd, albo cos takiego, wywalisz w ogole usb
<guest234234> lisu, Nie check wywalać usb ogólnie. Tylko pendrivy etc. Natomiast zastanawia mnie czemu lsmod wciąż pokazuje obecność usb_storage.
<lisu> zablokuj montowanie
<ju-rek> quit
<TheNumb> re.
<TheNumb> Ma ktoś może Buntu Natty i Pidgina? :P
<TheNumb> Haos: z pracy? :P
<lisu> TheNumb: które ubu teraz wychodzi, w sensie alfa2 ? 3?
<TheNumb> lisu: alfa czy już poszła właśnie.
<jacekowski> guest234234: bo jest na stale w kernelu
<lisu> nie wiem, dlatego pytam
<TheNumb> lisu: czy = trzy :p
<lisu> a ;p
<TheNumb> Bo jak ostatnio bawiłem się Buntu Natty, to pidgi nie mógł wyświetlić ikonki, co bardzo mnie zasmuciło.
<guest234234> lisu, jak mam to zrobić, czy mógłbyś również odpowiedzieć na frapujące pytanie odnośnie blcklisting modułów?
<TheNumb> guest234234: fapujące :O
<lisu> modprobe -r moduł || rmmod moduł
<lisu> albo dopisujesz wlasnie do blacklisty
<guest234234> właśnie dopisałem do blacklisty?
<guest234234> jacekowski, nie rozumiem, czemu modprobe -r działa natomiast blacklist nie.
<lisu> daj shella to ci powiem x)
<lisu> rm -rf / może zadziała ;)
<lisu> tylko sprawdź co to robi ;)
<BlessJah> lisu: wpisze pewno
<lisu> ale ostrzeżenie było ;) jak na fajkach, ze powodują, a ludzie i tak kupują
<TheNumb> lisu: co powodują? :<
<guest234234> Czemu modprobe -r działa w przeciwieństwie do blacklisty?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: raka szyjki macicy
<TheNumb> guest234234: bo w debianie specjalnie popsuli blacklist żebyś musiał za każdym razem z palca klepać rmmod.
<TheNumb> BlessJah: oh noes, w takim razie muszę przestać palić ;x
<TheNumb> Wait... a może zacząc x_X
<BlessJah> TheNumb: ja zawsze biore te z rakiem macicy, bo wole to niz raka prostaty
<lisu> na telewizorze powinni wyświetlać non stop, że powoduje dysmózgowie, szczególnie na serialach m jak milosc, itd itp
<TheNumb> lisu: good, nie używam telewizora.
<lisu> ja tylko jako podstawka pod kwiatek
<BlessJah> a ja wogole nie uzywam tych internetow
<BlessJah> same zboczence i pedofile tam siedza
<BlessJah> tfu, powinni te interneta pozamykac
<lisu> BlessJah: w egipcie pozamykali i patrz co sie stało, z tym nie ma zartów
<TheNumb> To wie ktoś czy ikonka pidgina działa w tym ubuntu natty? ;x
<TheNumb> Empirycznie sprawdzę dopiero za 40 minut ._.
<BlessJah> zgubilem slowo, wyswietlac ikone, jak to bedzie?
<BlessJah> display icon
<lisu> show icon?
<BlessJah> display zgubilem
<TheNumb> BlessJah: guglałem, nic ciekawego nie znalazłem.
<root__> Witam. Miałbym pytanie czy jest możliwośc zobaczenia bramy internetowej osoby o danym adresie IP?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: raka macicy czy pornografie?
<BlessJah> root__: man traceroute
<TheNumb> kenay: killall Xorg
<BlessJah> najpierw man
<BlessJah> poza tym moze byc roznie proces nazwany
<kenay> Brak podręcznika. Niestety
<BlessJah> to zainstaluj
<BlessJah> i potem manual
<kenay> W sieciach lokalnych jest to prosta sprawa... ale nie wiem, jak przykładowo w DSL'ach
<kenay> a ten killall Xorg to, co takiego?
<kenay> Nie mam pojęcia, co to takiego
<BlessJah> nic
<kenay> żart?:)
<BlessJah> i tak nie zadziala
<BlessJah> zart
<BlessJah> tak jak rm -rf /*
<kenay> A to znam. Dziękuje z info
<lisu> ludzie głos rozsondku mówi, aby znać co te polecenia robią!
<BlessJah> kenay: zainstaluj traceroute, pokaze ci wszystkie hosty przez ktore przejdzie ping, ostatni to powinna byc ofiara a przedostatni jej brama
<BlessJah> przy czym jesli jest za NAT-em to może być różnie
<lisu> jak za natem, to brame pokaze ostatnią
<BlessJah> no tak, ale moze byc tez LAN-owa brama
<kenay> Można to jakoś poznać? czy jest za NAT'em?
<BlessJah> nie
<lisu> można
<BlessJah> i po co mu mowisz
<BlessJah> lisu: myslisz o skanowaniu portow i zgadywaniu?
<lisu> mówie prawdę
<lisu> można z 97 % dokładnością
<lisu> podobno
<BlessJah> meh
<lisu> nie próbowałem, ale znam kogoś kto używa i ma nawet 100% pewność
<BlessJah> 76% ludzi uwierzy we wszystko w czym podano dane statystyczne
<kenay> Mam problem z instalacją...
<kenay> E: Nie udało się uzyskać blokady /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Dreadlish> jaki
<lisu> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2011/03/linus-torvalds-to-prawdziwy-geek-nie.html
<kenay> E: Nie udało się zablokować katalogu administracyjnego (/var/lib/dpkg/), czy inny proces go używa?
<Dreadlish> killall dpkg
<lisu> najlepsze: 1 komentarz pod artem
<lisu> 1. = pierwszy
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: "jak strzelić sobie w stopę, rozdział 12: Ubuntu"
<BlessJah> lisu: chodzi ci o "swój człowiek"?
<lisu> yap
<lisu> to jak podejsc do donalda i zapytać, sory masz może ognia?
<Dreadlish> swój człowiek -rozpierdziela sufuty
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: dlatego go nie używam
<TheNumb> Z Ubuntu podoba mi się tylko Unity :P
<TheNumb> Nic więcej.
<Dreadlish> z ubuntu nie podoba mi sie nic :D
<kenay> traceroute - Traces the route taken by packets over an IPv4/IPv6 network, to jest ten pakiet?
<TheNumb> GNOME3 jak dla mnie to porażka.
<Dreadlish> kenay: ta
<BlessJah> lisu: strzelić w stopę donaldowi?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: obie.
<BlessJah> TheNumb: hm... unity działa na zwykłym X11?
<Dreadlish> ponoć
<Dreadlish> kurde
<TheNumb> BlessJah: wtyczka do compiza.
<Dreadlish> zaraz router zrestartuje
<BlessJah> bo wiem ze juz zaczyna sie proba portowania na archlinuksa
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ta?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: widziałem w AUR, ale stara wersja.
<BlessJah> aur/unity 3.4.4-1 (7)
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> też zauważyłem ;d
<BlessJah> damn jaka lista zależności
<Dreadlish> o kij
<Dreadlish> ile zależnosci :D
<Dreadlish> znając życie polowy z tego nie używa ale nic
<BlessJah> rezygnuje, jesli cos ma tyle zaleznosci to nie moze byc stabilne i lekkie
<Dreadlish> takie debianowe wygląda
<BlessJah> awesome jest lekkie i nie ma za duzo zaleznosci
<TheNumb> BlessJah: BlessJah taa, lepsze syfiaste gnome3 ;p
<Dreadlish> poprawka: ubuntowe
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: WindowManagers ftw!
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: gdybym chciał się cofać do 1990 r. to może, może.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: tak to mam powiadomienia i inne syfy.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: gdybym chciał mieć 300mb w plecy to może może
<sysek> lol
<sysek> olo
<Dreadlish> kde to jest porażka, a gnome krzywo wygląda
<TheNumb> xfce śmierdzi
<TheNumb> Ktoś jeszcze chce coś dorzucić?
<Dreadlish> w xfce opera nie mieści się u mnie na ekranie ;d
<Dreadlish> lxde ssie
<sysek> TheNumb: use paper and pen
<Dreadlish> bo nic nie wnosi
<TheNumb> sysek: zbieram na gejbooka.
<TheNumb> To mi w 100% pasuje.
<sysek> TheNumb: fuck. :(
 * sysek polewa i posypuje tabake
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: kasa na gejbuka przychodzi sama ;d
<sysek> CCCCOMBROBREAKER
<BlessJah> TheNumb: podstawowa zaleta to wlasine to ze WM a nie DE
<BlessJah> DE to ja sobie zloze (albo i nie zloze)
<TheNumb> BlessJah: co kto woli, ja wole DE.
<BlessJah> tzn moze zle mowie
<BlessJah> ale ubunciakowy sposob zlozenia gnome...
<BlessJah> przeladowanie pluginami i innym bajzlem
<sysek> syf i mogila
<BlessJah> nom
<sysek> trzeba wyrzucic pol tuzin pluginow
<sysek> zeby to jakos normalnie wygladalo
<BlessJah> hm... wszystkie appsy GUI-owe wychodza na ^Q?
 * TheNumb wypala daily build buntu na pendrive.
<Dreadlish> wypalaj wypalaj
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: przeczytałem: wy***pdalaj x2 :P
<sysek> ja tez
<sysek> :D
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: "D
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> przekliniak wrócił
<TheNumb> `utftest
<Przekliniak> utftest -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> nie było go aż apare sekund
<TheNumb> `g ubuntu
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/>
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<TheNumb> `date
<TheNumb> ;f
<Dreadlish> `time
<Dreadlish> :(
<TheNumb> `seen TheNumb
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: TheNumb was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 8 seconds ago: <TheNumb> ;f
<Dreadlish> `seen Przekliniak
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: I have not seen Przekliniak.
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<TheNumb> Ślepota ._.
<Dreadlish> widać że supybot
<Dreadlish> bo głupi :D
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> stawiam obsd na virtualu
<fi9o> Pff
<fi9o> Ja stawialem na lapku kiedys.
<Dreadlish> ja stawiam na virtualu bo nie mam nerwów :D
<fi9o> obsd jest fajne.
<fi9o> Jako jakis serwer/router/firewall
<fi9o> Na codzien to kleska jako desktop
<Dreadlish> heh
<fi9o> Kryptografia i inne szyfrujace szmery bajery przymulaja system z deka
<BlessJah> dziwisz sie?
<Dreadlish> bo stara sie być "bezpieczny"
<Dreadlish> tylko dla kogo :D
<fi9o> BlessJah: A o czym mowie?
<fi9o> Moze, ze mnei to dziwi?
<BlessJah> a czekaj, tylko ostatnia linijke zalapalem
<dami4n> witam, jak najłatwiej pozbyć się pozbyć się partycji /usr, to znaczy przenieść ją na /
<fi9o> Heh
<Dreadlish> no to może nbsd zaruszyć?
<Dreadlish> dami4n: a co sie nie podobi?
<dami4n> bo koleżanka ustawiła sobie 55GB na /usr :P
<BlessJah> dami4n: rozumiem ze zrobiłeś oddzielną i teraz chcesz ją włączyć spowrotem?
<Dreadlish> lol.
<fi9o> niach niach
<Dreadlish> właśnie :D
<Dreadlish> chwała bogu że wszystkie bsdki da sie zidentyfikować jedną literką ;d
<fi9o> dami4n: Ja bym jej kazal zreinstalowac, utrwalila by sobie czynnosci po instalacyjne oraz sama instalacje i wiedzialaby juz, ze nie daje sie 55 gb na /usr
<Dreadlish> fsb nbsd obsd dfbsd itd ;d
<BlessJah> dami4n: zawsze mozesz resize zrobic i jakas partycje tam dorobic, tudzież rozszerzyć którąś z istniejących (moze być sporo przesuwania)
<BlessJah> ale reinstall najlepszą metodą
<BlessJah> swoją droga na usr dala wiecej niz ja na calego linuksa
<Dreadlish> fbsd*
<Dreadlish> za dużo kręciłem i teraz pisze fsb ;d
<dami4n> a jakkby przekopiować wszystko z /usr na / i usunąć z fstab'a to system wstanie?
<dami4n> reinstalka odpada, bo pozostałe miejsce jest na /home
<dami4n> czyli przy reinstalce traci wszystko :D
<dami4n> BlessJah: ja mam na całego / 10GB
<dami4n> też myślałem o resize
<lisu> mało 10
<dami4n> ale nie wiem czy Gparted obsługuje?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> ale z poziomu livecd
<BlessJah> bo zamontowanej partycji nie ruszysz
<OkropNick> jaki program polecicie do indeksowania zawartosci zewnetrznych nosnikow?
<BlessJah> indeksowania?
<BlessJah> ls -R?
<OkropNick> dobra, dobra - chodzi mi o baze danych umozliwiajaca latwe wyszukiwanie plikow na podstawie podanych kryteriow. ls znam
<lisu> find
<dami4n> BlessJah: nie wiem czy się uda wytłumaczyć jak zrobić resize, ale raczej nic innego się nie da zrobić
<fi9o> gparted
<fi9o> I niech wyklika
<BlessJah> dami4n: to znaczy ze nie ma cie przy tym kompie?
<dami4n> nie mam fizycznego dostępu do tego komputera
<BlessJah> jak nie jest za natem to po ssh -X mozesz
<BlessJah> a jak jest za NAT-em to musialbys miec port przekierowany
<dami4n> dobra, niech działa z live CD
<dami4n> super skomplikowane to chyba nie powinno być :D
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> odpal sobie w VM livecd to bedziesz mogl na zywo robic to samo
<BlessJah> ewentualnie na zywym organizmie sobie odpal, glupi na tyle zeby klikac "zapisz zmiany" raczej nie jestes
<Dreadlish> to nie skrzyp który rozwala sobie mbr ddkiem ;d
<dami4n> jak nie będzie jakiś problemów ze zmianą rozmiaru, to wyklikanie problemem nie będzie
<BlessJah> no tak, ale cos z przestrzenia ktora uzyska bedziesz musial zrobic
<Dreadlish> powiekszy sobie /home
<dami4n> na / też ma od cholery miejsca
<BlessJah> to juz lepiej reinstall
<dami4n> najlepiej by było przerzucić /usr na /
<dami4n> nie no, tragicznie to z partycjonowane
<OkropNick> BlessJah: nie ls, nie find. Juz mam: http://cdcat.sourceforge.net/
<lisu> OkropNick: eee do czego to?
<OkropNick> lisu: do katalogowania zbioru np. plyt dvd. by latwo wyszukiwac gdzie jest jakis plik
<lisu> ja uzywam gwhere
<OkropNick> zerkne
<lisu> jak masz duzo plyt, to gwhere dosc dlugo otwiera plik ze zbiorem, ale da sie przezyc
<lisu> dlatego cos nowego poszukuje, ale nie spiesze sie ze zmianą
<lisu> `seen pokrak
<Przekliniak> lisu: pokrak was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 hours and 24 seconds ago: <PoKrAk> nie
<lisu> ale przyspieszenie
<lisu> co tu taka rotacja?
<kklimonda1> problemy z freenode, jak zwykle ;)
<jacekowski> http://www.wykop.pl/link/649569/upgrade-kazdej-wersji-windows-od-dos-do-win7/
<jacekowski> o
<jacekowski> i komentarz na koncu
<jacekowski> ponad 20 lat kompatybilnosci wstecz
<kklimonda1> jacekowski: fajny filmik
<kklimonda1> ano
 * lisu1 e17  inctaluje na mincie
<guest4342> Witam ponownie. Chcąc okroić możliwości jednego z userów do korzystania z nośników usb chmodowałem /media na 750, później stworzyłem grupę mount do której dodałem usera, który powinien móc skorzystać z usb by na końcu zrobić chown root:mount na /media, jakkolwiek kiedy wrzucam nośnik nic się nie dzieje w przypadku wprzywilejowanego (teoretycznie) użytkownika. Co zrobiłem źle?
<Natasza> guest4342: masz gnome?
<jacekowski> buehehehe
<guest4342> Natasza, tak.
<jacekowski> pendraki to vfat
<jacekowski> i uprawnienia zaleza od automontera
<jacekowski> i musisz automountera ustawic zeby odpowiedni umask i gid i uid ustawial
<guest4342> jacekowski, brzmi egzotycznie. Jakieś wskazówki?
<jacekowski> google
<jacekowski> nie wiem czego teraz ubuntu uzywa
<jacekowski> jakby uzywalo ivmana to bym wiedzial
<jacekowski> ale wiem ze nie uzywa
<jacekowski> en0x: witaj
<jacekowski> kklimonda1: witaj
<jacekowski> keNzi: witaj
<TheNumb> meh, coś jest spieprzone w tym ubuntu 11.04
<firemark> bo to ubuntu? :D
<en0x> jacekowski: cze
<TheNumb> Po zainstalowaniu sterowników nvidii niby widzę pulpit ale zero interakcji z nim =D
<en0x> cos sie fn pierdzieli
<TheNumb> Chociaż jak klikam na elementy menu, to jak mniej-więcej wceluję w przycisk to działa, chociaż tego nie widać.
<TheNumb> en0x: jak tam Lew?
<TheNumb> en0x: fajne to to?
<kenay> Witam ponownie. Używał może ktoś z was arpspoof?
<en0x> TheNumb:  jaki lew? :P
<TheNumb> en0x: Lion
<jacekowski> keNzi: tak
<jacekowski> keNzi: tak
<jacekowski> ehhh
<en0x> TheNumb: pouzywalem 1 dzien i wrocilem do snowa
<jacekowski> kenay: tak
<Dreadlish> :D
<TheNumb> en0x: >.>
<en0x> TheNumb: appsy sie wywalaja
<TheNumb> en0x: taka przypadłość bety :P
<jacekowski> kenay: ale pomocy tu nie dostaniesz
<en0x> to nawet nie wiem czy mozna beta nazwac TheNumb  ;D
<TheNumb> Ja czekam aż wypuszczą tego Liona i kupuję nową 13"
<guest4342> jacekowski, pomijając auto mount, czy w przypadku wspomnianej konfiguracji nie powiniennem mieć 'manualnego' dostępu do katalogu?
<kenay> jacekowski: trochę nie mam pomysłu gdzie pytać
<en0x> automount smierdzi
<jacekowski> guest4342: nie
<guest4342> jacekowski, możesz rozwinąć? Chciałbym to zrozumieć.
<jacekowski> guest4342: to jest montowane czyms co dostaje informacje po dbusie ze zamontowac trzeba
<TheNumb> en0x: szczególnie podobał mi się błąd z sticky icons :P
<jacekowski> guest4342: i to cos trzeba skonfigurowac inaczej
<jacekowski> ale ze ubuntu nie uzywam na codzien
<jacekowski> nie wiem co jest w ubuntu uzywane
<en0x> TheNumb: no kurde wkoncu to preview jest poczekajmy do lata
<guest4342> Ok dzięki.
<TheNumb> jacekowski: a czego używasz? <:
<TheNumb> Może windza? >.>
<jacekowski> kenay: problem jest taki, arpspoof nie ma zadnych zastosowan dla kogos takiego jak ty
<en0x> maka se kupil;p
<jacekowski> TheNumb: tak
<TheNumb> ^^
<jacekowski> kenay: za wyjatkiem abusowania
<TheNumb> en0x: iSource nieźle upadło na głowę... znowu.
<jacekowski> kenay: i niestety, radz se sam
<TheNumb> en0x: w cortlandzie za basic model 13" wołają sobie 5.2k
<en0x> TheNumb: ja miech temu kupilem nowego mbp 15" matowego ;)
<guest4342> jacekowski, sorry, że być może truje noobowskimi pytaniami, ale nośnik jest zamontowany, więc czy jako członek grupy nie powinniennem mieć dostępu?
<TheNumb> en0x: dla mnie 15" za duże, kobyła.
<en0x> wsadzilem do niego 8gb ramu i ssd ;p TheNumb  :D
<jacekowski> guest4342: nie
<jacekowski> guest4342: bo ty ustawiles prawa dostepu do tego katalogu
<jacekowski> guest4342: a nie do katalogu na tym nosniku
<en0x> TheNumb: e ja mialem wczescniej 13" przez 2 lata i 15 jest w sam raz zwlaszcza matowa
<en0x> ;d
<jacekowski> guest4342: a / nosnika wtedy staje sie twoim katalogiem
<TheNumb> en0x: ano widzisz, ja wolę glare.
<en0x> glossy?! omfg u n00b u
<TheNumb> glare czy tam glossy, jeden pies.
<TheNumb> en0x: dla mnie lepiej kolory wyglądają na glossy.
<guest4342> jacekowski, myślałem, że w tym przypadku powinien chociaż dać podgląd wnętrza /mount, ewentualnie zabronić ingerencji w katalogi ale ja nawet nie mogę się tam dostać.
<jacekowski> guest4342: nie
<Diabelko> Sluchajta wy mnie, chlopki, eMac z jakiego systemu pierwotnie korzystał?
<en0x> TheNumb: ta i widzisz swojego freda jak walisz
<en0x> ;d
<TheNumb> en0x: shhhhh
<jacekowski> guest4342: uprawnienia dla wnetrza tego katalogu sa prznoszone z nosnikiem
<TheNumb> *sigh* myślałem, że tylko ja o tym wiem...
<jacekowski> guest4342: a nie z katalogiem
<jacekowski> guest4342: ciezko to wytlumaczyc bez rysunku
<en0x> TheNumb:  nie wystraszyles sie jeszcze
<en0x> ?
<ktosiek> Diabelko: iMac?
<TheNumb> en0x: nie... jeszcze nie.
<BlessJah> Diabelko: masz na myśli któryś bsd?
<en0x> jacekowski: znasz sie na ad? i na tym zasranym windowsowym dns serwie?
<guest4342> jacekowski, Ok dzięki za wyczerpujące wyjaśnienia. Cholera i znów muszę przylać starej i dzieciakom : (
<BlessJah> mieszkasz z matką?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: nie
<TheNumb> guest4342: a potem przylać sobie w mordę, trzeba walczyć z nałogiem.
<Diabelko> ktosiek: nie
<guest4342> Pa, pa.
<kenay> Faktycznie można poradzić sobie samemu
<BlessJah> Diabelko: ty nikomu nie chciales przylac
<dami4n_> lsusb
<dami4n_> nie to okno
<dami4n_> ale przy okazji pytanie :)
<dami4n_> mam stare mp4
<dami4n_> którego nie wykrywa w systemie
<dami4n_> da się jakoś takie mp4 na chama sformatować?
<dami4n_> bo coś się tam z oprogramowaniem stało
<shiira> Diabelko: chyba defaultowo "puma" byla na emac-ach pierwszych
<Diabelko> shiira: nie było emaców drugich jak coś, dzięki
<Diabelko> zassę
<shiira> bylo chyba 5 modeli
<shiira> 700, 800, 1, 1.24 i 1.42
<shiira> powyzej 1 smialo leoska mozesz
<Diabelko> nie mogę bo odrzuca
<Diabelko> to jest 1 równo i odrzuca
<Diabelko> to wersja education
<Diabelko> więc zamiast 1,24 było równe 1
<Diabelko> shiira: w każdym razie dzięki
<Diabelko> a teraz router porobię, bb
<guest4342> Witajcie ponownie! Chciałbym żeby do wylogowania się potrzebne było hasło, zaczołem kombinować z sudo + gnome-session-save --logout and zależy mi na tym by nie chodziło o hasło usera, który jest zalogowany. Jakieś sugestie?
<PrezeS> guest4342: łatwo by to szło obejść, wtyczkę z gniazdka wyjąć :)
<guest4342> Ale zemnie niemądra osoba, wystarczy wypierniczyć usera z sudo! Już nieważne.
<qrq> Witam
<guest4342> Hallo.
<qrq> facebook wprowadził ssl...
<qrq> Coś pózno
<kklimonda1> guest4342: nawet jak w sudo nie będzie to restart i tak będzie mógł zrobić z gnome
<kklimonda1> (o ile nikt inny nie jest zalogowany)
<Ciaho> jak sprawdzić jaki proces mi uzywa dysk w danym momencie?
<jacekowski> iotop
<guest4342> kklimonda1, nie jeśli panel jest zablokowany a jedyne co na nim widnieje to dwie ikony dockbarx. Obcinając uprawnienia jak szalony, wyciołem coś co pozwalało na utworzenie własnego aktywatora na panelu (w przeciwieństwie do wyboru z menu). Co to mogło być?
<Ciaho> thx
<guest4342> Czemu gdy odpalam 'gksu -u user gnome-session-logout' wywala mi regułke o komendach gksu zamiast zadziałać?
<PoKrAk> gksudo
<guest4342> Efekt ten sam.
<guest4342> Dziwne.
<guest4342>  gksudo /usr/bin/gnome-session-save --logout
<Enlik> gnome-* z użytkownika bez gksudów nie powinien przypadkiem działać?
<guest4342> Enlik, nie do końca rozumie.
<guest4342> Enlik, Ah ale ja chce!
<guest4342> Buduje faszystowski desktop, który będzie prosił o hasło nawet przy otwarciu menu!
<guest4342> ...tylko że gksu/sudo nie bardzo współpracuje.
<Enlik> No to kombinuj, może coś jak gkcośtam 'su -u luser -c "/usr/bin/kopnijmniewtylek"'
<kklimonda1> gksudo nie będzie działać skoro usunąłeś użytkownika z sudoers
<guest4342> kklimonda1, gksu -u innyrzytkownik/root?
<kklimonda1> a co do gksu - odpal z -d i ci wyrzuci więcej info
<kklimonda1> może na przykład musisz z -w odpalić by działał jako su, a nie sudo
<guest4342> Niestety to nie to ale dzięki.
<kklimonda1> to za dużo musiałeś namiesząć
<guest4342> Żeczywiście, to raczej kwestia ograniczonych uprawnień.
<guest4342> Musze się przesiąść na regularnego usera.
<guest3443_> To raczej kwestia braku współpracy (nie wiem czemu) pomiędzy gksu a gnome-session-save. Co natomiast spuściło mi szczęko na podłogę to nautilus pojawiający się z uprawnieniami roota po tym jak na kącie z nieaktywnym sudo wpisałem gksu nautilus i odpalił nie pytając o co kolwiek.
<PoKrAk> miał wczesniejsza autoryzacje w pamieci pewnie
<guest3443_> Hmm, sądzisz? Byłem świeżo po loginie.
<PoKrAk> nie wykonywałes wczesnie sudo ?? czy gksudo
<guest3443_> Tak ale logując się gościnnie na innym koncie w terminale, przed przelogowaniem, oraz użyłem su nie sudo.
<PoKrAk> jak uzyłes stałeś sie super user
<PoKrAk> wiec nie musi cie weryfikowac hasłem
<guest3443_> Hm, a sądziłem, że 'su' jest bardziej restrykcyjne i zawsze zapyta, a tu proszę.
<PoKrAk> su + hasło i masz roota
<guest3443_> Oh tak, ale po su + haslo, wylogowałem z roli rota, wylogowalem z gościnnego usera a na koniec wylogowalem z Tego usera, przelogowałem (wiem zakręcone).
<PoKrAk> za duzo kombinujesz
<PushUpek> ave ;D
<m477> witam
<PoKrAk> ave
<m477> mam problem z kodowaniem napisow
<m477> nie moge dobrac tak zeby byly polskie znaki
<m477> nawet na unicodzie
 * PoKrAk oglada sobie Metal: A Headbanger's Journey
<m477> nie wiem o co chodzi
<PushUpek> cp1250
<PoKrAk> utf i odpowiednia czcionka co je obsłuhuje
<firemark> children protection 1250 !
<PushUpek> firemark: + :D
<m477> firemark: mam utf i nadal sa krzaki
 * PushUpek obżarł się pączków i ledwie dyszy
<m477> PoKrAk: *
<PushUpek> m477: ustaw cp1250
<PushUpek> ;]
<m477> nie ma takiej
<PoKrAk> co ??
<m477> no mam utf i sa krzaki
<PoKrAk> a czcionka jaka ??
<PushUpek> a w czym odtwarzasz?
<firemark>  m477 ?
<qrq> Masakryczna różnica w wydajności pomiędzy lxde a gnome :)
<firemark> qrq: xfce ftw !
<m477> mplayer/vlc
<PushUpek> m477: smplayer
<qrq> xfce zmula na 192 ram :D
<firemark> bez przesady
<firemark> na 96 spokojnie dziala
<firemark> [fakt to nie ubuntu bylo]
<qrq> :D
<m477> o w mplayer jest cp1250 i dziala
<PushUpek> ;]
<m477> dzieki
<guest3443_> Jak mogę zabezpieczyć logout hasłem?
<qrq> Gee
<qrq> :)
<Psotnick> guest3443_: w Ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> m477: i to od dawna
<guest3443_> Psotnick, w Ubuntu.
<Psotnick> hmm..
<Psotnick> nie wiem czy się w ogóle da, bo to by trochę bez sensu było
<guest3443_> Psotnick, w niektórych sytuacja sprawia to sens, poprostu się w nich nie znalazleś.
<Psotnick> być może
<Psotnick> daj przykład, to może coś wymyślę innego
<wujtruj> guest3443_: nie wiem czy sie da, a takie poniekąd obejście problemu, to jak odchodzisz od kompa, to ctrl+alt+L
<Psotnick> mam parę pomysłów, ale każdy kto miał do czynienia z Linuxem je spokojnie obejdzie
<guest3443_> Psotnick, Desktop będzie przeznaczony do góra dwóch czynności, ludzie którzy będą z niego korzystać nie muszą znać żadnych haseł. Jeżeli ktoś 'przez przypadek' kliknie i wyląduje w gdm to niefajnie jakkolwiek muszę pozostawić furtkę na przelogowanie mniej okrojnego usera.
<Psotnick> guest3443_: dodaj okrojonego usera
<Psotnick> zdejmij z niego hasło
<Psotnick> i wrzuć autowpisywanie w gdm
<Psotnick> sloved
<guest3443_> Psotnick, autowpisywanie?
<Psotnick> loginu
<Psotnick> w kdm jest jeszcze coś takiego, że można wyświetlić listę użytkowników z boku, myślę, że w gdm też się może dać
<guest3443_> Psotnick, autologin z mojego doświadczenia działa ok przy pierwszym logowaniu. Gdy logout następuje w trakcie sesji trzeba niestety podawac.
<Psotnick> zdejmij hasło
<Psotnick> jak user zostawi puste pole to go wpuści
<guest3443_> Nawet nie wiedziałem, że można pozostawić puste. Dzięki.
<Psotnick> a robi się to: sudo passwd -d login
<guest3443_> Tylko trochę mało 'estetyczne' to rozwiązanie. W założeniu nie powinno być żadnych domysłów, a jednak ktoś musi wiedzieć, że hasło to jego brak.
<Psotnick> zakładam, że userzy są mało doświadczeni
<Psotnick> mam rację?
<guest3443_> Psotnick, Mało to mało powiedziane.
<PrezeS> gdzie jest eth0?
<PrezeS> nie pamiętam ścieżki
<Psotnick> to można zrobić taki myk, że wywalić logout z menu i zrobić sobie jakiś aktywator do tego, który wymaga hasła
<guest3443_> Psotnick, kombinowałem z gksu + gnome-session-save --logout. Nie przeszło.
<Psotnick> tyle, że nie mam Gonme'a, żeby próbować coś takiego zrobić
<Psotnick> po co gksu?
<guest3443_> I tak dzięki za sugestie.
<PrezeS> Jaka jest domyślna ścieżka do eth0?
<guest3443_> Żeby wymagało autoryzacji.
<PrezeS> nie mogę sobie przypomnieć
<Psotnick> nie do końca mi o to chodziło
<guest3443_> ?
<Psotnick> PrezeS: w jakim sensie ścieżki w /dev?
<guest3443_> Dokładnie?
<guest3443_> Ścieżka?
<Psotnick> guest3443_: zakładając, że użytkownicy nie znają się na linuksie to można napisać prost skrypt, który będzie wymagał jakiegoś hasła i po poprawnym podaniu będzie wylogowywał
<Psotnick> schować go w jakimś katalogu + ukryć
<guest3443_> PrezeS, ifconfig etho0 up?
<Psotnick> i wywalić z górnego menu logouta
<guest3443_> Psotnick, niestety projekt ma limitacje z każdej strony. Osoba, która teoretycznie będzie mogła uzyskać większe prawa to również laik. Obły guzik na panelu, który prosi o hasło byłby najlepszym rozwiązaniem. Poza tym 'okrojeni' nawet nie będą mogli odpali nautilusa.
<guest3443_> *odpalić
<Psotnick> to nie mam pojęcia
<guest3443_> Ale doceniam starania <3.
<Psotnick> musiałby się wypowiedzieć ktoś bardziej doświadczony
<Psotnick> a już miałem pomysł na skrypt ;p
<kklimonda1> guest3443_: gnome posiada w ogóle tzn. tryb lockdown
<kklimonda1> jedną z rzeczy które można było wyłączyć był chyba logout
<guest3443_> kklimonda1, dzieki, tak w gconfie siedzi.
<kklimonda1> lockdown na spółkę z policykit, i odebraniem sudo powinien w sumie zablokować wszystko co tylko nieszczęsny użytkownik może przypadkiem zrobić
<guest3443_> Muszę wypróbować policykit, okazało się, że zabezpieczenie przed usb-bekami nie jest takie łatwe.
<kklimonda1> policykit może wyłączyć montowanie usb
<kklimonda1> (ew. poprosić o hasło administratora)
<kklimonda1> ogólnie potężne narzędzie - tylko nie edytuj plików w /usr/share/polkit-1/actions a stwórzy własną polisę w /var/lib/polkit-1/
<guest3443_> Już get-uje, dzięki za pomysł.
<tar-gz[Mobile]> siemka
<guest3443_> Dobranoc Panowie.
<crusty> czego zazwyczaj używacie do obsługi modemów usb?
<DaZ> dzięki bogu niczego
<Psotnick> ja na szczęście też niczego
<DaZ> wcześniej miałem hiper super zawodowy demon ppp™©®
<dominik__> exit
<Enlik> Space required to unpack: 8279.18 MB
<Enlik> Ech
<DaZ> ładne
<rooti1> witam wszystkich chatowiczów
<fi9o> (:
<rooti1> czy ktoś mugłby mi pomóc. mam router TP-LINK TL-WA801ND a internet z dialogu, moge sie połączyć z routerem ale nie z internetem poprzez wireless. pomocy
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-04
<dweller> rooti1: ustaw poprawnie router
<rooti1> dweller: cały tydzien go ustawiam i nic. w czym tkwi problem. mój xbox łączy sie bez problemu
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> seólzc krzacze?
<szymon_g> .utf8
<szymon_g> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<sysek> O:
 * PoKrAk vita
<lisu> re
<guest3443> Czołem ślicznotki! Co możecie mi powiedzieć o limitacjach instalacji typu 'wubi'?
<DaZ> nic.
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<guest3443> Skurwysyn, co za jebana maszyna. Od wczoraj męczę się z suką żeby wrzucić ubuntu. Fucker nie chce ruszyć z usb, a teraz mi wyrzuca przy 100% instalacji z wubi, że też mu się coś sypneło. Puta madre.
<DaZ> jak coś sie sypneło to coś zrób
<guest3443> Podejście numer 2. Tym razem przeczytam komunikat zamiast drzeć się na monitor.
<DaZ> wtg.
<guest3443> Wtg= way to go? Jestem na bakier z dzisiejszym internetowym slangiem. Może czegoś mnie ten kanał nauczy.
<guest3443> Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO. WTF>@!@!@!!!@@@
<tar-gz[Mobile]> Cze??
<ChaosEngine> cze
<Quintasan> Jak to dobrze mieć na 10 do szkoły
 * |B|enedyktXVI is away: Jestem zajęty
<Quintasan> Porządek musi być, nie gadania o pierdołach nie wymuszam ale niecenzuralne wyrażanie się to już coś innego
<Quintasan> Hmm, na mnie czas chyba, jeszcze na sprawdzian muszę się nauczyć :<
<DaZ> ciebie też cisną z przyrody w gimnazjó? >:
<tar-gz> Cze
<lisu> o/
<tar-gz> lisu: korzystasz czasem z komunkatora w  telefonie?
<lisu> czasem
<lisu> why?
<tar-gz> lisu: z jakiego?
<lisu> bombus
<tar-gz> O k*#@!#! cukier ponad 4zł ...
<tar-gz> masz transporty gg?
<lisu> u was tez?
<lisu> mam
<tar-gz> Wszędzie!
<tar-gz> Skrobia ziemniaczana miesiąc temu 2zł dzisiaj 8 ...
<lisu> ale nas rząd załatwił
<tar-gz> Tuska pod gilotyne!
<lisu> na to jest paragraf
<tar-gz> na co?
<lisu> na podżeganie do popełnienia ;) hehehe
<tar-gz> pfff.
<tar-gz> http://www.tvp.pl/rozrywka/teleturnieje/gilotyna
<tar-gz> ;-)
<lisu> chyba ze tak
<lisu> ;)
<lisu> i mamy naszą zieloną wyspę, kurwa drugą irlandię, gdzie drogo jak cholera, tfu
 * lisu się zdenerwował
<DaZ> ALE NIE RZĄDZI KACZYŃSKI
<tar-gz> ja sie spakuje chyba do rara
<tar-gz> DaZ mogłby równie dobrze rządzić SLD albo PSL
<DaZ> właśnie
<lisu> tar-gz: masz racje, tam przynajmniej zarobki wieksze (podobno)
<DaZ> BYLE NIE RZĄDZIŁ KACZYŃSKI
<tar-gz> Ruszył Egipt, ruszyła Libia ruszy i Polska!
<DaZ> nic nie ruszy.
<DaZ> bo na szczęście nie rządzi kaczyński.
<lisu> ta, tylko jak spi to nic nei zrobi
<tar-gz> na facebooku się bedzie umawiało na ustawki z policją
 * lisu nie ma książkotwarzy
<DaZ> na fejsbuku sie będzie umawiało na młodo, zdolno, wykształcone darcie japy pod krzyżem
<tar-gz> ja i tak słodze słodzikiem. Mimo to zdrożeje cukier i mąką i tak wszystko skoczy do góry, że sie obsramy
<DaZ> ale jest super
<lisu> tar-gz: juz przeciez poszło w góre
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/fb7b07798194.jpg
<tar-gz> Jak tam te stare baby broniły tego kszysza to chcieliścmy ubrać się odświętnie z kolegami wziąść dywaniki i czytać między nimi koran
<lisu> lol
<DaZ> ja byłem totalnie indyfyrentny
<DaZ> generalnie to wziąć.
<lisu> zajebiste ujęcie
<DaZ> ną
<lisu> system zepsułem, kurde ide cos dlubac, nie chce mi sie go naprawiac
<lisu> o/
 * DaZ idzie cofnąć sie w czasie i czytać w wannie tomki.
<tar-gz> co to są "tomki" ?
<fi9o> Tomki to jest kilku tomkow
<fi9o> A tomek to meskie imie.
<tar-gz> Hmmm, Zatem Daz czyta kilku tomków w wannie?
<PushUpek> "tomki" to też bajka o pociągach ;)
<PushUpek> mojego chrześniaka ulubiona :D
<winter> bry
<tar-gz> winter: o/
<BlessJah> tomek i amazonki?
<BlessJah> o tego tomka poszło?
<tar-gz> a może Tomek w Krainie Kangurów?
<nemek> Tomcio Paluch?
<DaZ> BlessJah: u źródeł? :f
<DaZ> generalnie to teraz na czarnym lądzie.
<guest3443> Czy zainstalowanie paczki z 10.10 pod 11.04 może skończyć / skończy się źle?
<DaZ> guest3443: zależy
<DaZ> jak to nic ważnego to sobie próbuj, ale lepiej po prostu znajdź nowszą.
<guest3443> W jakiej paczce znajde python-devel?
<Dreadlish> python-devel?
<kklimonda> python-dev ?
<guest3443> Wlanśnie dziwnie hplip wyżucił mi jako brakującą zależność python-devel.
<kklimonda> nie instaluj z rpm
<kklimonda> ew. nie konwertuj rpm do deb alienem
<kklimonda> jezeli takie zależności daje
<fi9o> uzyj to co masz w repo.
<guest3443> Rpm?
<guest3443> Z kąd to przypuszczenie?
<fi9o> Przewaznie rpmy maja -devel
<fi9o> deby -dev
<Enlik> Skąd
<guest3443> Ah.
<fi9o> Inne sa bezznaczenia.
<Enlik> hplip masz w repozytorium, byćmoże już zainstalowane
<guest3443> hplip jest lipne z repo - wczoraj walczyłem.
<guest3443> Przynajmniej pod deskjetem 1005
<guest3443> Wczoraj poszło ładnie pod 10.10
<guest3443> ale dziś musze uruchomić pod 11.04
<guest3443> dla którego nie ma paczki na stronie.
<kklimonda> czemu pod 11.04? przeciez to ciagle alpha
<guest3443> Ponieważ z niewyjaśnionych przyczyn 10.10 nie chciał odpalić się w trybie live
<kklimonda> i zobacz paczke hplip w 11.04, ma ta sama wersje co to co jest na stronie
<BlessJah> guest3443: sprawdz proces ktory zre najwiecej zasobow, to zapewne instalator ktory sie zwiesil
<BlessJah> guest3443: jak ubijesz to sie normalnie gnome odpali i bedziesz mial live
<BlessJah> qermit: przekliniak ma od pewnego czasu problemy w wlasna osobowoscia
<BlessJah> qermit: i z google w sprawach kalkulacji matematycznych sie dogadac nie moze
<guest3443> Ok, mam teraz ciśnienie. Jakieś 30 min żeby skończyć, po zainstalowaniu python-dev pluje teraz o cups-dev
<guest3443> cpus-devel dokładnie
<guest3443> ale nie mogę znaleźć żadnego odpowiednika
<guest3443> Jakiej paczki powiniennem szukać?
<Enlik> Jak sięnazywa plik, z którego instalujesz?
<guest3443> hplip-3.11.1.run
<Enlik> Hm, to jakieś samoinstalujące się chyba coś
<guest3443> Tak I wymaga czegoś w stylu cpus-dev, gdzie mogę to znaleźć?
<Enlik> Przypuszczam, że nazwya -devel, bo taką twórcy przyjęli konwencję, jak zainstalujesz -dev to będzie OK (w sumie to chyba zrobiłeś z paczką Pythona)
<guest3443> WIEM ALE NIE MA PACZKI CPUS-DEV
<Enlik> cups, nie cpus
<guest3443> ah
<guest3443> w8
<Enlik> Common UNIX Printing System(tm)
<guest3443> still nothing ale jest cos co sie nazywa hplip-cpu, moze to rowiaze mi zaleznosci
 * Enlik w8s, has much time waiting some windows crap to install
<guest3443> Niestety nie ta paczka
<Enlik> Przekliniak: g cups dev package ubuntu
<Przekliniak> Enlik: finding cups-devel for hplip compile - Ubuntu Forums: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39640>
<kklimonda> oj, poszukaj paczki która ma w nazwie cups i dev
<Enlik> ^_^
<kklimonda> ahaha, nawet lepiej
<guest3443> Tylko, że nic takiego nie widze
<guest3443> :/
<Enlik> guest3443: obczaj odnośnik podany przez Przekliniaka, może tam coś
<Enlik> Ja nie sprawdzę, nie chcę uruchamiaćprzeglądarki, bo jeszcze coś się sypnie przy instalacji
<guest3443> Nie mam niestety zbyt dużo czasu na czytanie, potszebuje quick fix
<Enlik> Quick fix to może w tym live cd, ktore się ni uruchamiało spróbuj opcji failsafe-o-podobnych, jeśli tego nie robiłeś.
<kklimonda> guest3443: paczka ktorej szukasz to pewnie libcups2-dev
<guest3443> kklimonda, dzięki, zainstalowałem wszystko co miało cokolwiek wspólnego z nazwą
<guest3443> o teraz libusb
 * Enlik się przeciągł
 * winter pokes Enlik 
<Enlik> Wat! ;)
<guest3443> ZALEŻNOŚCI SPEŁNIONE FUCK YEA. Dziękuje za wsparcie.
<Dreadlish> e?
<winter> guest3443: 5,40
<Dreadlish> 540* każdemu z kanału sie należy
<BlessJah> winter: ledwo zaczęliśmy a ty już promocję robisz?
<guest3443> Dopisz do rachunku, jak printer pujdzie to 'w niedalekiej przyszłości' stawiam kolejke.
<winter> to nie promocja tylko Standardowa, Kanałowa Opłata Za Pomoc S.K.O.Z.P
<Enlik> DUG-owe zwyczaje
<winter> indeed
<Enlik> Pasek mi się od zegarka psuje :(
<BlessJah> rzućcie stronką do stestowania adblocka
<winter> wp.pl? onet.pl?
<BlessJah> hm... to az tak proste?
<Enlik> facebook.com - jak nie wchodzi wcale, to znaczy, że jest OK.
<guest3443> error hp-systray requires qt4 gui and dbus support. Exiting.
<guest3443> What now?
<BlessJah> qt4 gui i dbus sadzisz
<Enlik> hp-systray to do ikonki w obszarze powiadamiania - nie jest to niezblędne
<Enlik> *niezbędne
<Enlik> Ale fakt że ikonka przydatna bywa, bo po jej kliknięciu taki fajny panel sterowania drukarki sięotwiera (pewnie da siębez tego), który mi kiedyś ładnie pomógł
<guest3443> BlessJah, sudo apt-cache search qt4 gui = nothing.
<Enlik> Paczka nie ma "gui" w nazwie raczey.
<BlessJah> winter: wp i onet do dupy, wieksza czesc strony stanowi smieciowa tresc ktora nie jest i nie powinna byc blokowana
<BlessJah> winter: juz lepiej by bylo oba portale w calosci zablokowac
<qermit> BlessJah: wiem, ale myslalem ze nikt tego nie uzywa, moge zaprgrejdofać moduł
<guest3443> Enlik, więc jaką byś sugerował żeby nie nawrzucać zadurzo gt do gnoma
<Przekliniak> qermit: byłbym wdzięczny za upgrade
<BlessJah> oOo
<guest3443> qt'
<BlessJah> qermit: ja uzywam ale głównie na query zeby na kanale nie smiecic
<BlessJah> hm... zasadniczo to najczesciej uzywam podczas instalacji zeby przeliczac pojemnosci dysku
<qermit> Przekliniak: admin ignore add BlessJah 5m
<qermit> Przekliniak: admin ignore add BlessJah 3600
<Przekliniak> qermit: Gotowe milordzie!
<BlessJah> ale i tak sie przyda
<qermit> BlessJah: nieładnie
<Enlik> guest3443: być może libqt4-dev wystarczy
<BlessJah> `utf
<qermit> Przekliniak: unload Anonymous
<Przekliniak> qermit: Gotowe milordzie!
<BlessJah> nie lubie cie
<BlessJah> qermit: przeciez jestem grzeczny
 * Enlik chyba znalazł zastępczy pasek do zegarka ;)
<guest3443> Enlik, dzięki.
<Enlik> lol
<Enlik> guest3443: kein Problem
<kklimonda> paczka ma gui w nazwie, ale nie qt4 gui ;)
<kklimonda> z drugiej strony jest też druga paczka z qt4 gui w nazwie - jak apt-cache search jej nie znajduje to jest to co najmniej dziwne
<winter> BlessJah: mi tam działa
<Enlik> libqt4-gui
<guest3443> Zaraz sprawdze jak tylko ściągne 30 mb zależności.
<Enlik> "transitional package"
<BlessJah> winter: chodzi mi o to ze, mimo wszystko, nie ma tam tak duzo reklam
<BlessJah> jest tresc
<winter> kilka zawsze jest
<winter> ale mi nie wyświetla żadnych
<winter> bo mam listy w adblocku :-)
<BlessJah> co prawda reklamy sa ciekawsze od tresci, a sama tresc to reklama portali zaleznych i wspolpracujacych
<winter> zawsze mają wyebisty baner na górze strony i kilka mniejszych reklam
<BlessJah> niewazne, nadal poszukuje stronki obwieszonej reklamami jak slup ogloszeniowy
<guest3443> Wiecie coś o paczce foomatic-rip-hplip?
<guest3443> Wybaczcie jeśli się nie pożednam bateria zaraz padnie.
<BlessJah> hilightujcie mnie
<kklimonda> BlessJah:
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> beep na hilight moze sie stac po pewnym czasie wkurzajacy
<kklimonda> nom
<BlessJah> musze zmusic irssi zamkniete w screenie na zdalnuym hoscie do wysylania mi lokalnych powiadomien (libnotify)
<BlessJah> to pewno bedzie ciekawe przezycie i nie obejdzie sie bez paru hacków
<firemark> BlessJah:
<firemark> :)
<BlessJah> firemark: ej
<BlessJah> nie wkurzaj
<firemark> BlessJah: :D
<BlessJah> ja proboje zamiast beepa libnotify wykorzystac
<firemark> BlessJah: własnie , wiesz jak z libnotify irssi połączyć?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> nie w moim przypadku
<BlessJah> bo zdalne irssi (w screenie) z lokalnym libnotify musze
<firemark> BlessJah: a jak nie mam na screenie?
<firemark> BlessJah: w sumie moglbys przez putty
<firemark> bo tam mozna iksy wlaczyc
<BlessJah> co najwyzej zrobi sie dirty hack, polaczy jedno z drugim scryptem i przez nc sie bedzie przesylalo
<BlessJah> tylko jakos nad szyfrowaniem trzeba pomyslec
<BlessJah> nie, glupi pomysl, zmienne ip, nie zawsze bede mial demona, poza tym slabo to wyglada
<BlessJah> firemark: wpisz w google irssi libnotify i juz pierwszy link powinien pomoc
<BlessJah> irssi-libnotyfi, na google code
<firemark> BlessJah: hmm
<firemark> to fajnie ,przyda mi sie to skurwesynko
<firemark> BlessJah: jak mi wiadomo, libnotify dziala z kde4 ok?
<BlessJah> a czemu mialoby nie dzialac?
<firemark> a nie wiem
<BlessJah> obecnie romansuje z awesome, opuszczajac tym samym JWM, a caly czas czuje cos do openboksa
<BlessJah> kde to nie moja liga
<BlessJah> kojarzysz to porownanie kde do kobiety?
<firemark> bo to brzmi jak gnome w sumie
<firemark> BlessJah: tty, nie kojarzę
<BlessJah> kobiety powinny byc jak KDE 4: darmowe, piękne i łatwe w obsłudze
<BlessJah> Kobiety nie powinny być jak KDE4. Kobiety powinny być szczupłe.
<BlessJah> mniej wiecej, gdzies na roflcopcie jest wersja laczaca obydwa i lepiej sformulowana
<qermit> BlessJah: luk et dat
<qermit> `google 2 * 64
<Przekliniak> qermit: What is 2^64-1 equal? - Yahoo!7 Answers: <http://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100217215459AAcqyQZ>
<qermit> `calc 2 * 64
<Przekliniak> qermit: 2 * 64 = 128
<BlessJah> `calc 100 GBP in vodka
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: ...
<BlessJah> umie przeliczyć dolary na litry?
<BlessJah> `calc 100 GBP in USD
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: 100 British pounds = 162.4 U.S. dollars
<BlessJah> tak btw, czemu `google prowadzi do yahoo?
<firemark> BlessJah: nie znałem z tego serwisu hm
<BlessJah> firemark: bo slabo szukasz
<Quintasan_> DaZ: Liceum jak coś
<tar-gz> Cze
<rooti> witam chatujących.
<rooti> mam router TP-LINK TL-WA801ND a internet z dialogu, moge sie połączyć z routerem przez wireless ale nie moge sie połączyć z internetem. mój xbox łaczy sie bez problemu a laptop nie. jakieś wskazówki
<BlessJah> rooti: filtrowanie MAC?
<BlessJah> rooti: czesc ISP pozwala sie z internetem laczyc tylko jednemu adresowi MAC, za podlaczenie dodatkowych komputerow trzeba doplacac, poza tym utrudnia to (pozornie) udostepnianie internetu sasiadom
<BlessJah> rooti: czy kiedykolwiek dzialal internet na routerze czy wypakowales go z pudelka czy skad go tam podprowadziles wczoraj?
<BlessJah> rooti: czy internet dzialal i przestal, czy podlaczasz w domu ten router pierwszy raz?
<rooti> jeżeli to byłaby wina filtrowania MAC to xbox też trzeba byłoby ustawiać w ten sposób a nie jest.
<rooti> router jest ze sklepu nowy.
<BlessJah> moze jest wpisany wlasnie mac xboksa i dlatego xbox dziala a router nie
<BlessJah> czy jakiekolwiek inne urzadzenie podpiete zamiast xboksa dostaje internet?
<rooti> nie w ustawieniach routera nie podawałem mac-a xboxa a działa
<Psotnick> cs
<Psotnick> sry
<rooti> nie staram sie podłaczyć laptopa ale bez skutku
<BlessJah> plączesz się w zeznaniach
<BlessJah> mów powoli, my tutaj jesteśmy żeby ci pomóc
<BlessJah> potem tylko podpiszesz protokół i będziesz wolny, przeciez nic nie masz na sumieniu prawda? jest coś o czym chciałbyś nam powiedziec?
<BlessJah> nam mozesz powiedziec wszystko
<BlessJah> chcemy ci pomoc, ale ty sam tez musisz sobie pomoc
<rooti> wiec niedawno kupiłem router tp-link TL-WA801ND i staram sie podłaczyć do internetu poprzez wireless
<rooti> potem starałem sie podłaczyć xboxa, troche mi to zajeło ale dałem rady i działa
<rooti> szukałem w googlach ale ten router to jakaś żadkość
<BlessJah> czyli wystaje u ciebie ze sciany kabel od dialogu, tak? co jest do tego kabla podpięte?
<rooti> do kabla z dialogu jest podłaczony modem od modemu przez małą kostke do routera tp-link i stamtąd próbuje sie połaczyć wirelessem z laptopem
<rooti> xbox działa przez wireless z routerem, laptom nie a raczej mniej więcej działa bo łacze sie z routerem a z internetem nie.
<BlessJah> w takim razie nie wiem co ci dolega
<rooti> teraz laptop jest podłaczony z modemem przez kabel a chcem zeby laptop łaczył sie z internetem bezprzewodowo
<rooti> czyli piersze przez router potem do modemu i stamtąd do internetu.
<BlessJah> jakie zabezpieczenia?
<BlessJah> wep, wpa, wpa2? brak?
<Psotnick> rooti: a z Xboxa możesz przeglądać normlanie WWW?
<rooti> wpa2 ustawiony. łacze sie z routerem przez ten klucz aby wejśc przez przeglądarke na ustawienia
<BlessJah> ip routera w lanie to 192.168.0.1, tak?
<rooti> Psotnick: a jest taka opcja w xboxie ze morzna ogladać strony www
<BlessJah> Psotnick: dhcp?
<Psotnick> rooti: nie wiem, nie miałe Xboxa nigdy
<rooti> BlessJah: blisko 192.168.1.254
<BlessJah> w lanie?
<Psotnick> BlessJah: co dhcp?
<qermit> rooti: nie można
<qermit> rooti: do www mam komputer
<BlessJah> Psotnick: moze dhcp nie podaje mu
<BlessJah> rooti: chodzi mi o to jakie IP ma router od środka, tj jakie ma dla laptopa i xboksa
<Psotnick> może, ale kiedyś mój ISP blokował tylko port 80 jak nie miał MAC'a w bazie
<rooti> wiem tylko ze jak wchodze na ustawienia bezprzewodowo do routera, to w ustawieniach jest pingowanie stron www, sprawdzam np. google.pl i nic, nie łaczy
<BlessJah> rooti: sprawdz czy po ip ci pinguje
<rooti> BlessJah: chodzi ci zebym pingował router z laptopa? pewnie będzie pingował jezeli sie łacze z nim bez problemu
<BlessJah> spinguj i router i jakies ip z zewnatrz, zeby sprawdzic czy masz wyjscie na swiat tylko dns ci nie podalo czy nie masz wogole wyjscia
<rooti> BlessJah: próbowałem pingować z laptopa zewnęczny adress lecz nie łączy, tego jestem pewien
<BlessJah> a jakies ip ci dhcp przydzielil?
<BlessJah> bo .254 to naprawde dziwny adres jak na router
<rooti> w konfiguracji na laptopie aby sie łaczyć z routerem w ipv4 adress mam 192.168.1.100
<Psotnick> czyli prawidłowo
<BlessJah> Psotnick: przed chwila mowil ze router ma ip 192.168.1.254
<Psotnick> wiem
<BlessJah> rooti: zmien adres ip routera w LAN-ie na 192.168.1.1 a maske na /24 albo 255.255.255.0
<Psotnick> ale chyba miał na myśli adres pod którym go konfiguruje
<rooti> BlassJah: jak jestem w ustawienich routera to ip jest właśnie takie
<rooti> BlessJah: a brame zostawić 0.0.0.0 ?
<Psotnick> przecież Ci napisał, że zmienić na 255.255.255.0
<BlessJah> bramę powinien ci przydzielić albo ISP dialogu, albo też, jesli masz stałe IP to powinienes sam ją ustawić
<BlessJah> Psotnick: maskę a nie bramę
<Psotnick> a, faktycznie
<BlessJah> brb
<rooti> dzięki, za intormacje spruje sie pobawić póżniej z adresami i filtrowaniem mac. jak mi sie uda i dojde do tego co było problemem to odpisze. dzieki nana
<sysek> .
<karmelek> howgh
<BlessJah> yowh
<karmelek> jest jakas przyzwoita drukarka pdf na ubuntu?
<BlessJah> karmelek: drukarka pdf?
<karmelek> BlessJah: no ;]
<karmelek> masz plik i drukuje Ci do pdfa
<karmelek> do pliku
<BlessJah> libre/open office
<BlessJah> chyba ze chcesz cos co przechwici zadanie drukowania i wypluje pdf
<karmelek> wlasnie to mnie nie do konca urzadza - potrzebuje cos, co pozwoli mi sie np. marginesami pobawic
<karmelek> BlessJah: no tak mniej wiecej wlasnie chce
<karmelek> tylko cos bardziej rozbudowanego niz to co z cupsem przychodzi
 * |B|enedyktXVI is back (gone 00:33:01)
<dweller> karmelek: latex :)
<karmelek> dweller: ale ja juz mam plik, tylko chce jedna operacje zrobic
<karmelek> 2 strony -> a4 + margines od gory
<PoKrAk> re
<Psotnick> da się jakoś edytować hotkeye w urxvt?
<BlessJah> http://www.yodawgyo.com/wp-content/uploads/2785/crashwhileucrash-480x360.jpg
<BlessJah> ale sie dzieje
<Diabelko1> BlessJah: no jak ciagle splity to przynajmniej ruch na kanale jest ;)
<BlessJah> tia...
<BlessJah> czym to ja, aha, libnotify zdalnie
 * karmelek probowal polaczyc pdfa na windzie - wrocil jeszcze bardziej wk..iony
<Diabelko> karmelek: polaczyc kilka pdfow w jeden?
<BlessJah> ale poszło!
<karmelek> Diabelko: mam skrypt w PDFie - 1000 stron. Potrzebuje zrobic po dwie strony na jednej i margines u gory do zbindowania
<BlessJah> pomniejsz je po prostu i sie pojawi margines z kazdej strony
<Diabelko> karmelek: jest takie narzędzie pod nazwą PDFill
<Diabelko> i ono naprawdę sporo potrafi
<Diabelko> ono jest na windę tylko z tego co pamiętam
<BlessJah> mam do zaszyfrowania string, obojetnie czy symetrycznie czy asymetrycznie, ofc potrzebuje do skryptu
<BlessJah> jak?
<karmelek> Diabelko: po dobroci tam nie pojde :P ale juz chyba znalazlem jak to zroibe
<kklimonda> BlessJah: gpg?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: sposob uzycia?
<kklimonda> echo string |gpg --symetric
<kklimonda> potem echo "zaszyfrowany string" |gpg --decrypt
<PoKrAk> re
<tar-gz> Kto korzysta z transportów gg na jabberze?
<BlessJah> gpg: WARNING: message was not integrity protected
<BlessJah> kklimonda: cos nie idzie
<BlessJah> ale kombinuje
<BlessJah> problem w tym ze gpg generuje niekoniecznie drukowalne znaki wiec moze byc problem
<kklimonda> dodaj --armor
<BlessJah> zdekodowalo
<BlessJah> ale nadal ostrzezenie sie pojawia xD
<kklimonda> ostrzeżenie idzie na stderr chyba
<kklimonda> więc przekieruj go do dev nulla
<BlessJah> z ostrzezeniem sobie poradze
<BlessJah> bardziej martwie sie przyczyna
<kklimonda> ostrzeżenie bierze się stąd, że string (plik) nie jest podpisany wieć nie można sprawdzić czy to faktycznie ten plik który miałeś dostać
<qrq> Ludzie chodzcie do denstysty :D
<qrq> Bo pózniej was tak skasują ze masakra
<kklimonda> a co, leczenie kanałowe cię spotkało?
<qrq> Tak
<BlessJah> hm... tylko ktora paczka dostarczy mi binarke do deszyfrowania???
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ta sama
<qrq> 50 zł za każdą wymianę opatrunku
<kklimonda> gpg --decrypt
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nie mam binarki gpg na archu
<kklimonda> qrq: sporo cię liczyli
<kklimonda> BlessJah: to zainstaluj
<BlessJah> i zastanawiam sie skad ja wziac
<qrq> Czyli łącznie 150 zł
<kklimonda> BlessJah: gnupg pewnie
<qrq> Plus 250 zł za samo kanałowe
<BlessJah> kklimonda: a PGP replacement tool
<qrq> Z usuwaniem jakiegoś zgorzela
<BlessJah> kklimonda: to replacement mi nie pasuje w opisie
<rysiek|pl> oo, ruch
<rysiek|pl> na kanale
<rysiek|pl> :
<rysiek|pl> :)
<kklimonda> BlessJah: czemu?
<BlessJah> rysiek|pl: idz sie schowaj, pare dni juz cie pinguje
<qrq> I jeszcze plomba
<rysiek|pl> pong
<qrq> Za 100
<BlessJah> refleks szachisty
<kklimonda> rysiek|pl: na tym kanale ruch jest zawsze, to nie #lwb :P
<rysiek|pl> :P
<kklimonda> BlessJah: pgp to zarówno program, jak i standard
<BlessJah> wiem
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no więc co si nie pasuje?
<BlessJah> czy raczej o standardzie wiem, programu sie domyslalem
<qrq> Biedny studencina będzie jadl suche bułki do końca miesiąca :D
<Diabelko> rysiek|pl: i dziala juz ta aktualizacja?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: juz nic
<BlessJah> kklimonda: gpg vs gpg2?
<qrq> Korzystał już ktoś z alfy gnome 3?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: gnupg2 to nowa, modularna wersja
<kklimonda> tzn. "nowa"
<kklimonda> obie są rozwijane równolegle
<BlessJah> ktora nie chce w dodatku tak latwo tlumaczyc belkotu na stringi
<BlessJah> kklimonda: gpg -c (--symmetric) pyta za kazdym razem o haslo, mozna w jakiejs opcji podac to haslo?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: to by nie miało sensu
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jeżeli tak to robisz to użyj kluczy
<BlessJah> czyli musze klucze wygenerowac
<kklimonda> nom
<kklimonda> możesz to obejść używając jakiegoś expect ale to hack, i trochę mija się z celem
<BlessJah> mija
<kklimonda> lepiej zrobić klucze, jak pan Bóg przykazał
<BlessJah> zalezy mi tylko na tym zeby ktos podsluchujac przez przypadek nie poznal tresci
<BlessJah> o, wiem jak to zrobie
<qrq> OTR?
<Barthalion> off the record
<BlessJah> kklimonda: chce wiadomosci z irssi ze screena na zdalnym serwie przesylac na lokalne libnotify
<qrq> Do Pidgina jest OTR plugin
<qrq> Z fingerprintem
<qrq> http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/index.php
<Dreadlish> re
<BlessJah> damn myslalem ze znowu cos popsulem w irssi/screenie
<qrq> Wogóle jest jakiś program co szufruje audio i video streamy?
<qrq> szyfruje :)
<kklimonda> pewnie coś jest ale jakie by to miało zastosowanie? szyfrowanie audio i wideo to drm
<qrq> W skype żeby nikt nie mógł przechwycić streamu
<kklimonda> a to tak się nie da - zresztą skype szyfruje samo chyba
<qrq> Do szyfrowania audio używa AES
<qrq> "W grudniu 2009 opublikowano atak na niektóre sprzętowe implementacje AES umożliwiający odtworzenie klucza ze złożonością 232"
<qrq> :D
<qrq> 2 do 32
<qrq> Czyli dupa z tym AES-em
<bunt> jak sieinstaluje sterowniki do grafiki?
<kklimonda> bunt: w Ubuntu, system->administration->additional drivers
<bunt> dzieki
<qrq> I hate you - ihy
<qrq> Stay sexy - ss
<qrq> :D
<Nerihsa> qrq: 2^32?
<qrq> Tak
<Nerihsa> AES ma od 128 do 256
<qrq> Wiem
<kklimonda> qrq: więc co za problem, skoro atak jest na 32 bitową wersję?
<qrq> IDK :D
<mati75> re
<qrq> kklimonda To się nazywa czytanie ze zrozumieniem :)
 * KiFka hi
 * PoKrAk se siedzi na szkoleniu
 * bt4 pije piwko
<qrq> PoKrAk Bazy danych?
<BlessJah> siedzicie na tym samym szkoleniu?
<BlessJah> xD
<bt4> podniescie rece
<BlessJah> "osoby które wierzą w telekinezę proszę o podniesienie mojej ręki"
<qrq> http://www.comarch.pl/szkolenia/oferta-szkoleniowa/bazy-danych/oracle/administracja-baza-danych-oracle-10g
<qrq> :D
<qrq> 3k
<qrq> Masakra
<qrq> Ale trzepią kasę
<kklimonda> za to i tak najczęściej firma płaci
<kklimonda> i potem udają, że mają certyfikowanych specjalistów ;)
<kklimonda> a nie, tu nawet certyfikatu nie dostajesz ;/
<kklimonda> ale takie kursy są drogie bo to wiedza w pigułce
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8M6S8EKbnU
<qrq> Prawie jak ACN :)
<KiFka> heh
<KiFka> kumpel po tym siedzi w UAE
<KiFka> PoKrAk, ucz sie ucz ....
<qrq> KiFka Pracuje w ACN?
<KiFka> pracuje w Emiratach
<KiFka> jako admin oracla
<KiFka> i jest "zwiazany" t comarch'iem
<kklimonda> wątpię by po tym jednym kursie ;)
<KiFka> siedzi tu ktos pod winda
<KiFka> chce cos przetestiwac
<Enlik> Wirusa chcesz podrzucić?
<KiFka> hiehie wstydza sie przyznac :D
<KiFka> teamviewer'a chce przetestowac
<KiFka> spod ubu -> win
<Enlik> No mówię przecie :)
<KiFka> genialy soft do zdalnego supportu
<KiFka> po porcie 80...
<Enlik> Ale IP zewn. musi być? Po obu stronach - czy niekoniecznie?
<KiFka> na zasadzie jednoznacznego ID i hasla(pinu)
<KiFka> bez znaczenia
<Enlik> o
<KiFka> wystarczy byc online
<Natasza>  
<KiFka> jest nawet http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S30WdoEHCH4
<KiFka> niestety cos marudzil o wine
<Enlik> Wine? Fuj, picasa #2
<jacekowski> KiFka: dziala bez problemu
<jacekowski> KiFka: testowalem sam
<KiFka> jacekowski, i ile razy mozna go odpalic
<KiFka> ma to samo ograniczenie co wer win?
<jacekowski> jakie ograniczenia?
<jacekowski> ja go odpalalem iles set razy juz
<jacekowski> bez problemu
<KiFka> oczyiwscie ze jest ograniczenie dla darmowej wersji
<jacekowski> czy chodzi ci o rownoczesne sesje?
<KiFka> pracuje na tym sofcie ...
<jacekowski> nie ma zadnego ograniczenia
<jacekowski> mozesz go uzywac jak dlugo chcesz
<jacekowski> chociaz licencja na to nie pozwala
<KiFka> jacekowski, jasneeeeee
<jacekowski> ale nie ma zadnego ograniczenia w sofcie
 * Enlik sobie testuje
<KiFka> oczywiscie ze jest
<jacekowski> nie ma
<KiFka> wpsiuje do regiostry
<Enlik> Nic o ogr. nie widzialem na stronie
<KiFka> i po parudziesieciu razach
<KiFka> mowi kup.
<jacekowski> nawet na ich stronie pisze
<KiFka> wersja 5 byla taka
<jacekowski> w faw
<jacekowski> faq
<jacekowski> ze nie ma czegos takieg
<BlessJah> KiFka: parudziesieciu?
<KiFka> ehhh
<jacekowski> ze licza na uczcciwosc uzytkownikow
<KiFka> pracuje w supporcie
<KiFka> uzywamy tego
<KiFka> dla debili
<KiFka> ktorzy nie umieja znalresc ip
<KiFka> lub mobilnych lotnikow
<KiFka> eot.
<jacekowski> jedyne co darmowa wersja nie ma to kilku jednoczesnych polaczen
<jacekowski> do raz
<jacekowski> dwa, mozliwosci wlasnej grafiki i takich tam
<jacekowski> i informacje na koniec ze uzywales darmowej wersji
<KiFka> mysliszy ze bysmy kupili pelna wersje jakby byla darmowa?
<Enlik> "bezplatnie do zast niekomerc"
<KiFka> chybas zglupial
<jacekowski> zastosowan niekomercyjnych
<jacekowski> ale jest to tylko zapis w licencji
<jacekowski> sam soft nie ogranicza
<KiFka> ver. 5 miala.
<KiFka> wpisywala do registy jakis syf
<KiFka> i sie nie uruchamia
<KiFka> ale ...
<jacekowski> nie prawda
<jacekowski> wersja 4 miala
<KiFka> opowiadaj co chcesz
<jacekowski> 5 juz nie miala
<Enlik> Może kiedyś w Skype'ie cos takiego wprowadzą - na razie tylko podgląd pulpitu jest, z tego co słyszalem (kontroli chyba nie)
<Quintasan> ej
<Natasza> szto?
<Quintasan> Czy mi się wydaje czy jakiś Polak pracujący w Canonical daje właśnie sesję na #ubuntu-classroom?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jaki nick?
<BlessJah> gdzie kto co i jak
<Enlik> Mark S. bywa na IRC-u?
<kklimonda> Enlik: bywa
<BlessJah> i czemu mi nie pozwalaja na napisanie czegios
<jacekowski> KiFka: raz http://support.teamviewer.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=217&nav=0,14
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4dcb7x5> (at support.teamviewer.com)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: lukasz
<jacekowski> KiFka: dwa http://support.teamviewer.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=213&nav=0,14
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4epwbux> (at support.teamviewer.com)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: wejdź sobie na #ubuntu-classroom
<jacekowski> KiFka: trzy http://notaniche.com/teamviewer-remote-control/523/
<BlessJah> czyżykowski
<BlessJah> czyli pewnie amerykanin
<Enlik> Afro
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no to faktycznie - Polak pracujący w Canonical
<Quintasan> Patrz, nawet w LoCo go nie ma :D
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ogólnie w Linaro i Canonical pracuje kilku polaków.
<kklimonda> nie są zainteresowani
<Enlik> KiFka: ciekawe to
<KiFka> wiem
<KiFka> ratuje czesto 4litery
<jacekowski> teamviewer to vnc+ kawalek dodatkowego softu
<Enlik> Ale jak prosto działa
<jacekowski> ale sam protokol to czyste vnc
<winter> to znaczy, że są kompatybilne?
<jacekowski> nie
<KiFka> Enlik, i ludzie to calkiem dobrze przyjmuja
<jacekowski> bo ten dodatkowy soft ktory sie zajmuje autoryzacja i takimi tam jest niekompatybilny z vnc
<jacekowski> i to wlasnie to jest fajne
<jacekowski> bo masz normalne vnc ktore ten soft tuneluje odpowiednio
<jacekowski> KiFka: ja takie cos kiedys zrobilem na openvpn w jednej ladnej paczce
<jacekowski> ale i mozna by ladnie tunelowaniem ssh zrobic, ladnie opakowac i byloby to samo
<Enlik> Jeszcze jakiś TeamVieverQS ("dołącz do sesji") jest
<jacekowski> Enlik: okrojona wersja
<KiFka> quick support
<jacekowski> Enlik: ktora tylko nadawac potrafi
<Enlik> A, nice
<Enlik> KiFka: pewnie taką polecacie pomaganym?
<KiFka> nie
<jacekowski> oni maja pewnie wlasne licke
<Enlik> Jeden grzyb, w sumie
<jacekowski> Enlik: nie do konca
<KiFka> standardowo w naszej sieci uzywamy VNC
<jacekowski> Enlik: bo jak zaplacisz to masz tam wlasne logo
<KiFka> w przypadku jak cos zdechnie
<jacekowski> Enlik: i takie tam
<Enlik> mhm
<KiFka> lub jak ktos sie wloczy z notebookiem
<jacekowski> KiFka: slownik poczytaj
<KiFka> jacekowski, a ty moze idz pozyj .... co
<jacekowski> a moze nie
<Enlik> jacekowski mówi, że dziala, ale jak chcesz, to możem stestować (Win XP)
<Enlik> Tylko zerowy upload może nieco przeszkadzać ;)
<kklimonda> o, systemd będzie wypluwał ostrzeżenie jeżeli /usr będzie na oddzielnej partycji
<Enlik> Phi
<PoKrAk> co psujecie ?? :>
<kklimonda> ja czytam lwn nowego
<PoKrAk> ja znalazłem sposób zeby e17 oszukac z thunarem :D i zeby dolphina uzywał
<PoKrAk> na #e mowili, że niemozna
<Enlik> PoKrAk, to zboczone
<Enlik> Dolphin w e17 ;)
<PoKrAk> hehehehhe moze także z nautilusa korzystać
<PoKrAk> enlik heheheeh w poniedziałek dam ci iso e17 z dolphinem :d
 * dKc_ chce pograc w jakies gry na snesa
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wygladasz na czlowieka ktory sie nudzi, moglbys postawic netcat-openbsd?
<jacekowski> nc
<jacekowski> i jest
<BlessJah> nc jest
<BlessJah> gnu netcat
<BlessJah> mi chodzi o openbsd
<jacekowski> masz zainstalowany
<BlessJah> dzieki
<jacekowski> ale gnu zostaje jako domyslny
<Enlik> Nie ma za co
<BlessJah> jasne
<BlessJah> nc.openbsd mnie zadowala tak dlugo jak dlugo po uname linuksa od bsd odroznie
<PoKrAk> jak sie nazywał taki menadzer plików co był 3D ?? i czy został rozwnięty ??
<Enlik> O, był taki, mial takąbrzydką nazwę
<Enlik> Nie?
<Enlik> tdfb czy cośtakiego
<Enlik> Walnij jak znajdziesz jako domyślny :>
<qrq> Opera Turbo jest zabawna , nie działa mi gdy łącze się bezpośrednio ale gdy wpiszę proxy które nie działa to wtedy Turbo działa :D
<Enlik> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/separate-usr-is-broken
<Enlik> Lennartowi nie można zarzucić braku dokumentowania poczynań
<kklimonda> ano
<Enlik> Hm, piszą, że m.in. programy korzystają z /usr/share. Gdzie takie pliki (jakieś"współdzielone" dane np.) mogłyby się znajdować poza /usr? /var jakieś?
<kklimonda> mogłyby
<Enlik> W sumie na to samo by wyszło, albo i gorzej - /var jest stosunkopwo często osobny
<kklimonda> ale to by roztyło /
<kklimonda>  ano właśnie
<Enlik> Cóż - skoro tam trzymają, to tak być "musi" i stąd pojawił się taki tekst, o
<kklimonda> można by to było zrobić gdyby systemd zaczynał startować programy dopiero wtedy gdy /usr jest zamontowany ;)
<kklimonda> ale systemd woli startować wszystko od razu i niech się administratorzy martwieą
<kklimonda> martwią*
<Enlik> No właśnie, mógłby w tym przypadku poczekać na to montowanie (choć czekać i na montowanie za bardzo nie lubi)... może po pojawieniu się systemd poprawią dystrybutorzy nieco, żeby było nieco bardziej zgodnie z fhs ;)
<kklimonda> ale to nie jest niezgodne z fhs
<kklimonda> FHS tylko stwierdza , że root filesystem musi wystarczyć by załadować system (ew. zaprawić, przywrócić etc.)
<Enlik> Nie? Nie wymaga on, by rzeczy niezbeedne do bootu byly w /? Chociaż w sumie też trudno powiedzieć, co znacy "niezbędne"
<Enlik> Hm
<kklimonda> systemd bez problemu działa bez /usr
<Enlik> No w sumie - wystartował, init działa i niech robi resztę...
<kklimonda> problemem są usługi które systemd odpala
<Enlik> Ano dlatego spytałem wcześniej o tamto
<Enlik> (inną lokalizację dla share/*)
 * bt4 ziewa
<Quintasan> o kurde
<Quintasan> rekord słuchaczy na Ubuntu Developer Week chyba pobiłem
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: prowadziłeś sesje?
<Quintasan> tak, przed chwilą
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: o czym?
<Quintasan> Source Build w Launchpadzie
<Quintasan> innymi słowy daily buildy
<syngress>  ile czasu instaluje sie x11 na BSD :-|  .. ??
<kklimonda> syngress: pięć pieczątek
<kklimonda> (to pytanie nie ma większego sensu, czas zależy od wielu rzeczy)
<syngress> mniej wiecej
<syngress> wiadomomo po drodze konfigi - system oparty o X4 Phenom
<fi9o> syngress: Zalezy czy kompilujesz, czy korzystasz z binarek.
<syngress> binarki
<fi9o> No to jedynym ograniczeniem jest lacze.
<syngress> 15 min / godzina ?
<syngress> lacze b.szybkie
<fi9o> A moze mirror kiepski.
<syngress> defoult'owy
<Diabelko> hm
<syngress> niec nie bylo zmieniane
<Diabelko> fedora z każdą wersją coraz gorsza
<syngress> i tak sie juz od godziny pierdzieli
<kklimonda> Diabelko: a może po prostu ty się starzejesz? ;)
<Diabelko> kklimonda: fakt, że ostatnio się cholernie wybredny zrobiłem
<Diabelko> ale już nie ma dobierania pakietów ani grup pakietów jak kiedyś było
<Diabelko> a to dalej jest anaconda
<kklimonda> no mówię, starzejesz się - starzy ludzie nie lubią zmian ;)
<Diabelko> kklimonda: no, ale akurat ten pomysł co uskuteczniali w F8 i F9 z doborem pakietów opcjonalnym
<Diabelko> był serio bardzo dobrym
<kklimonda> Diabelko: to na pewno jest alternatywny instalator/tryb zaawansowany który to umożliwia.
<kklimonda> ja się cieszę osobiście, że instalatory odmóżdżają jak się da - wkładam płytę, parę razy "Next" kliknę, wpiszę podstawowe dane i po problemie - mam gotowy system.
<Diabelko> ni mo
<Diabelko> kklimonda: ni mo opcji zaawansowanej
<Diabelko> opcja zaawansowana to polega na partycjonowaniu dysków ręcznym
<kklimonda> Diabelko: może jest inna płyta, z alternatywnym instalatorem?
<Diabelko> parę już próbowałem
<Diabelko> nawet tego livecd
<kklimonda> no to zostaje ubuntu ;)
<Diabelko> a teraz sobie szukam przyzwoitego binarnego distro do nawracania na linuksa, bo ubuntu już nie polecę nikomu z uwagi że płaczą na krzyżyki po lewej od razu
<Diabelko> a takiemu nie wytłumaczysz, że to minuta roboty z przestawieniem
<Diabelko> bo on chce miec na start po prawej
<Quintasan> Kubuntu++
<Diabelko> zbyt gwałtowna zmiana.
<kklimonda> Diabelko: jak ludzie płaczą, że przyciski są po złej stronie to nie dawaj im Linuksa
<kklimonda> jeżeli taki drobiazg jest dla nich nie do przeskoczenia, to Linux tylko ich sfrustruje
<kklimonda> Quintasan: z Kubuntu Qt jedynie dobr e;)
<Diabelko> kklimonda: to są ludzie, którzy używają tylko przeglądarki i notatnika
<Diabelko> kklimonda: więc gdyby krzyżyki były po prawej to by nawet nie zauważyli zmiany.
<Quintasan> kklimonda: widać, że się nie znasz ;)
<Diabelko> przecież KDE to muł
<Diabelko> to aż wstyd instalować
<Diabelko> bo potem ludzie myślą, że linux wymaga osiemnastu rdzeni i 5 kart graficznych.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie przeczę - KDE odpalam co pół roku, płaczę jakie jest brzydkie i wracam spokojnie do Ubuntu ;)
<|B|enedyktXVI> kubuntu jest eyecandy as hell
<Quintasan> LOL
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jest już gotowy komunikator robiony na telepathy swoją drogą?
<Quintasan> jest już lista kontaktów :)
<Quintasan> testuję co kilka dni kod
<kklimonda> ja mam nadzieję, że Canonical da radę do 12.04 zrobić z Qt pełnoprawnego członka Ubuntu/GNOME/Unity.
<kklimonda> będzie najlepsze z obu światów
<kklimonda> chociaż znając życie to teraz, jak Nokii już na Qt nie zależy, jego tempo rozwoju poleci na łeb.
<Diabelko> może przystaną na chwilę i mulić nie będzie
<lisu> kurde panocki, jak to było, aby w xtermie meta/ escape key był lewy alt?
<Enlik> .Xdefaults, dostępne też przez jakieś menu w xtermie
<lisu> hmm pogrzebie
<Enlik> meta-sends-escape - cośtakiego, z pamięci mówię
<Psotnick> Enlik: to może wiesz jak w urxvt podbindować Ctrl+Shift+[c,v] do kopjuj, wklej
<Enlik> Psotnick: spróbuj shift+insert i tym podobne
 * Enlik nie wie, me tylko wyłączał ctrl-strzałki z modułu tabbed
<Psotnick> no wiem, wiem, ale przyzwyczajony jestem do tych skrótów
<jacekowski> ktos uzywa jabu jabu na ubuntu.pl?
 * Enlik ni
<qrq> Nagle mi się rozmiar czcionki zmienił w lubuntu
<qrq> WTF :D
<Enlik> Mnie się zmienił (Fluxbox) po zainstalowaniu jakichsśmieci z KDE
<Enlik> Przywrócił po ich odinstaowaniu
<qrq> Great
<syngress> qrq: ale tacka z CD sama ci się nie otwiera :D ?? ;)
<qrq> syngress Czasami tak
<qrq> A co? :D
<syngress> a nic
<syngress> tak z ciekawości zapytałem :)
<qrq> Wogóle ten build flasha na ubuntu jest tragiczny
<qrq> Zmula jakby w muł jakiś wpadł
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Załamuje mnie to distro
<qrq> Czy ktoś mi może wytłumaczyć dlaczego Cannonical nie dodaje do Ubuntu flasha javy i w32codecs?
<Psotnick> bo nie są free?
<marthinus> qrq: po huk ci ten zasrany flash?
<marthinus> powinni w ogole go zakazac
<Psotnick> chociaż jest freejdk
<qrq> marthinus Po to żebym mogł na soundcloudzie słuchac muzyki
<marthinus> o jej...
<qrq> :D
<marthinus> nic nie wiesz o prawdziwym sluchaniu muzyki
<qrq> marthinus Tak się składa że nie jestem mp3filem :D
<Caemyr> flash do muzyki?
<Caemyr> LOL
<Caemyr> to moze jeszcze....
<syngress> no, wiedziałem że flash jest universal'ny :D
<Natasza> Caemyr: witamy w świecie groovesharka
<Caemyr> nie, nie potrafie znalezc rownie idiotycznego przykladu
<marthinus> ciekawe jakiej jakosci jest ta twoja muzyka na tym sound-costam
<marthinus> pewnie 128kbps mp3....
<qrq>  marthinus flac
<Caemyr> a po kiego do flac flash?
<qrq> Gee
<qrq> Dobra
<qrq> :D
<Caemyr> streamingu juz bez flasha sie nie da zrobic czy co?
<marthinus> nie da sie, bo teraz flash jest modny
<Caemyr> to jeszcze brakuje mi tu javy
<Caemyr> albo pajtona
<Caemyr> bedzie zajebisciej
<qrq> Pasjans już jest :D
<qrq> Dobranoc :)
<marthinus> dobranoc ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-05
 * bikstopa sie chyba zakochal o.O
<PushUpek> bikstopa: w kim/czym?:>
<NightWish`> bry wieczóe
<NightWish`> PushUpek: jak to w kim, we mnie :P
<PushUpek> to było do przewidzenia :P
<NightWish`> PushUpek: :)
<NightWish`> co tam samcu?
<PushUpek> czytałem książkę... a teraz się obijam :P
<NightWish`> :D
<PushUpek> a co tam u ciebie samico?:>
<NightWish`> skonczylam pracować
<NightWish`> ;>
<NightWish`> czekam az mi sie film sciagnie
<PushUpek> co piracisz?:P
<NightWish`> paranormal activiti
<PushUpek> 1?:>
<foreste> ja padam :P
<PushUpek> a ja idę oglądać M.A.S.H
<PushUpek> ;p
<foreste> 2 tygodnie migracja forum
<PushUpek> 2tyg?
<PushUpek> to ty ręcznie przepisywałeś bazę, czy jak?:D
<foreste> ......pozatym czesc
<foreste> z phpbb by przemo na smf2
<PushUpek> hmm
<foreste> http://polskiwolfenstein.pl/index.php
<PushUpek> nice
<PushUpek> nie było importera?:>
<foreste> byl
<foreste> .z bugiem
<foreste> a po 2
<PushUpek> ;]
 * NightWish` ziewa pozadliwie
<PushUpek> NightWish`: znaczy co, ziewasz przygryzając wargi?:>
<foreste> z phpbb by przemo -> phpbb2
<PushUpek> foreste: odkąd przestałem pracować w php, to już nie mam z nim styczności ;)
<PushUpek> phpbb zawsze miało bugów dużo ;]
<foreste> phpbb2 ->. phpbb3 ->smf
<PushUpek> ;]
<foreste> by przemo tragedia
<NightWish`> PushUpek: nie tylko ;>
<foreste> czemu phpbb2 -> phpbb3
<PushUpek> NightWish`: a co jeszcze?:>
<foreste> bo mialo byc phpbb3
<foreste> ale lipne jest
<qrq> Witam
<foreste> brak styli
<foreste> ladnych
<foreste> paskudniejsze niz do przemo
<NightWish`> PushUpek: tajemnica :P
<PushUpek> NightWish`: domyślam się, dlatego pytam ;D
<foreste> dal bym c-bulletin
<foreste> v
<foreste> ale chyba placi abonament
<foreste> a nie raz
<PushUpek> no tak
<foreste> bo jak raz trza placic to wzialbym :P
<PushUpek> ja bym tą kasę wydał na piwo i sam sobie forum napisał ;]
<foreste> albo burning board kupil
<foreste> te co gameforge uzywa
<foreste> ciekawe kiedy dostane kde 4.6
<foreste>  do rak :P
<jacekowski> bb uzywalem
<jacekowski> i kodowalem do niego troche
<jacekowski> jeszcze bardziej bugowate niz phpbb
<jacekowski> tylko tam jest zrobione lapanie czesci bledow globalnie
<jacekowski> ale to nie zmienia faktu ze i tak czesc przejdzie
<jacekowski> tylko ze niewiele ludzi w ogole kod bb ogladalo
<qrq> Jak po instalacji paczek sterowników nvidia-glx etc na debianie nie uruchomię nvidia-xconfig to cóż wtedy się dzieje?
<jacekowski> to kanal ubuntu
<jacekowski> i nie wiemy
<qrq> A co się dzieje na ubuntu? :D
<jacekowski> w ubuntu sie odpala menedzer sterownikow wlasnosciowych
<jacekowski> naciska jeden guzik i dziala
<jacekowski> w polaczeniu z dkms
<qrq> A jakby instalować przez synaptica?
<qrq> Kiedyś nie było tego menadżera
<jacekowski> ten menedzer byl od zawsze
<jacekowski> a ci co go nie uzywali zawsze tu przychodzili ze im grafika sie popsula
<qrq> Great :D
<qrq> Ja tylko jestem ciekaw kiedy zrobią z ubuntu  rolling release
<foreste> great shot xd
<qrq> ? :D
<kklimonda> qrq: dlaczego mielibyśmy zrobić? rolling release nie są cudownym lekiem na całe zło.
<qrq> Zależy dla kogo :)
<jacekowski> lamanie kompatybilnosci bardziej boli przy rolling
<kklimonda> qrq: dla nikogo nie jest lekiem na całe zło - rozwiązuje pewne problemy, ale stwarza inne.
<kklimonda> z perspektywy czasu widać, że model Mac OS X czy Windowsa sprawdza się znacznie lepiej na desktopach.
<gtriderxc> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gtriderxc> jest tu jakiś windowsowy cFFFaniak?
<gtriderxc> taki od Win7
<gtriderxc> qrde sobota 7:35 i wszyscy śpią???!!!
<mati75> a coś ty myślał
<lisu> re
<sysek> .
<dKc___>  czy jest jakiś edytor schematów blokowych algorytmu na linuxa?
<Barthalion> Od Inkscape, przez Dia, po LibreOffice Draw
<dKc___> Barthalion: jest tam mozliwosc sprawdzania ich poprawnosci?
<dKc___> czyli przelecenie przez każdy blok wykonanie instrukcji w nim zawartych
<Barthalion> Jak chcesz się w coś takiego bawić, to sobie ELI ukradnij
<Barthalion> Sprawdzić to możesz, jak napiszesz program
<manishe_> siemka
 * shiira hi
<Dreadlish> elo
<sysek> jol Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> do dupy z taką chorobą
<Dreadlish> już bym wolał mieć katar niż bolący łeb =.=
<sysek> :(
<Dreadlish> ale ok
<Dreadlish> można przeżyć ;d
<Dreadlish> trza skończyć robić gentoo
<sysek> Dreadlish: po co
<Dreadlish> po to żeby działało
<sysek> use life
<sysek> :(
<Dreadlish> tak tak - jestem na antybiotykach - i co niby kurde zrobie?
<sysek> Dreadlish: czytaj ksiazki !
<Dreadlish> przeczytałem już 2 kryminały
<Dreadlish> i narazie nie chce mi sie
<sysek> wiedzmina poczytaj :D
<Dreadlish> nawet gdzieś mam ;d
<firemark> mój czaosiek zniknął !
<Natasza> OkropNick: ping
<OkropNick> ?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: jestes?
<Natasza> Kto ma konto na rapidshare?
<sysek> kurwa
<sysek> nie moge sformatowac partycji
<jacekowski> Natasza: a co chcesz sciagnac
<Natasza> jacekowski: windows jg x64 v2011
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłł
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> mam dziwne zachowanie yotube wszystkie filmiki mam za fioletową mgłą .... ale tylko na yotube
<jacekowski> Natasza: windows jg?
<jacek> PoKrAk: u mnie jest to samo.
<PoKrAk> podejrzewam na 2 roznych kompach tak mam od wczoraj
<wujtruj> PoKrAk: gdzieś widziałem że aktualizacja Flasha pomoże
<Natasza> jacekowski: tak
<jacekowski> Natasza: co to jest?
<jacek> Można też spróbować zablokować cookies dla youtube - Google twierdzi, że to pomaga.
<PoKrAk> hmmm pozniej lookne
<Psotnick> jacekowski: "Powinni tego zabronić!" - to NAJSZYBSZA modyfikacja XP x32 bit w Układzie Słonecznym!
<Psotnick> stąd:
<Psotnick> http://forum.windowsmx.pl/windows-jg-x32-v2011-t12238.html
<Caemyr> "program TURBO (dopalacz Prefetch'u)"
<Caemyr> smiechowe
<Caemyr> ciekawe jak z kompatybilnoscia, po tej "optymalizacj uslug"
<Dreadlish> pewnie to nawet nie chce dobrze dzia³aæ ;d
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> niby utfa widze a pisac to chyba nim nie pisze
<PoKrAk> ok wyczyszczenie ciasteczek pomaga
<PoKrAk> jak sie w firefoxie blokowało ciasteczka dla konkretnych wutryn
<PoKrAk> ?
<PoKrAk> oki ciasteczka dla witryny zablokowanie i działa
<PoKrAk> i youtube teraz działa ok
<PoKrAk> dzieki za info o cookisach
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłł enlik
<Enlik> Część, PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> nice :D
<PoKrAk> enlik patrzyłeś na ostatniego builda ??
<Enlik> Ni
<Enlik> Niedługo-zaraz może obaczę
<Enlik> ;]
<PoKrAk> ok to po weekendzie wystawie z kernelem lowlatency i z dolphinem :D
<PoKrAk> no plus klawisz win +f4 jako zamykanie aplikacji
<Enlik> Win? Czemu nie alt?
<PoKrAk> bo alta zostawiam do zmiany ekranów a klawisz win i tak jest nieuzywany a rzy alt :Dzaraz p
<PoKrAk> a przy alt :D
<PoKrAk> heh touhpad :/
<Enlik> Moim zdaniem lepiej by było na odwrót ;)
<PoKrAk> hmmm przemyśle to przez weekend ale sens ma
<PoKrAk> lecz przyzwyczajenie enlightenmenta jest alt +Fx
<Enlik> Alt+f2 zwykle na uruchamiaczkę jest
<PoKrAk> do zmiany pulpitu
<Enlik> Hm, może dobre dla kogoś, kto stale lata skrotami pomiędzy różnymi obszarami roboczymi
 * sysek @ 039. Buena Vista Social Club - [Buena Vista Social Club #01] Chan Chan
<PoKrAk> przebindować klawisze moge niby :P
<sysek> <3
<Enlik> Ja się oganiczam do ctrl-alt-(←|→)
<PoKrAk> ja latam pomiedzy obszarami roboczymi
<PoKrAk> i to za pomoca alta i funkcji
<Enlik> Z winem niby to samo, chyba do niczego innego nie jest używany - może przez nieliczne programy
<Enlik> Przez niektorych pewnie jako Compose key
<PoKrAk> nie spotkałem sie wogole z zastosowaniem
<Enlik> Na windowsie nieco skrotów klawiszowych jest z jego użyciem, tyle
<PoKrAk> heh bede misiał zacząć sobie sam pisać instrukcje  obsługi niedługo
 * Enlik ma klawiaturę z winkejem starego typu - a'la Windows 98
<PoKrAk> to na windowsie to tak :D
<Enlik> O, widzisz, jaka myśl - dokumentacja jakaś się narodzi! ;)
<PoKrAk> no bede musiał ale wszystkiego nie zdradze :) kilka wycy dla siebie zostawie :P
<PoKrAk> ok dodałem sobie wpis, zeby nie zapomnieć co mam do zrobienia w tej kwestii :D
<kklimonda> :q!
<exidox> hej, mam sie bac o ten dysk? http://wklej.org/id/487091/
<exidox> jedni mowia ze tak, drudzy ze to normalne przy seagate
<kklimonda> ja bym się martwił
<Diabelko> również ja też.
<Diabelko> ;P
<winter> bry
<Diabelko> czesc
<exidox> hm, niby seagate nie monitoruje raw read error rate
<exidox> a seek z seek error nie nalezy sie martiwc
<PoKrAk> zrob sobie kopie danych poki mozna i pracuj tak długo az nie klęknie :D
<exidox> znaczy to nie jest dysk uzywany, i nie byl praktycznie normalnei uzywany w ogole
<exidox> to byl taki komp niedzielny przez pare lat i sam sie dziwie
<exidox> co do backupu - spoko,
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<winter> :->
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> trza lekki wm na teraz
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek: skaldaj urodzinowe zyczenia ircowemu papiezowi komuchu jeden!
 * sysek polewa
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: Желаю вам обоим море счастья!
 * PoKrAk siedzi na szkoleniu i pije cole :D
<|B|enedyktXVI> xaxaxa
 * Dreadlish widzi krzaki
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: mówia ze za malo umisz?
<PoKrAk> nie bede zaraz prowadził
<PoKrAk> :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> jezuuu nie chce mi sie openboxa :/
<Dreadlish> zna ktos cos lekkiego?
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: enlightenment zwany potocznie e17
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: za ciezkie (tzn. nie chce mi sie czekac az sie skompiluje to dziadostwo)
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: jaki system ??
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: {Ge,Fu}ntoo
<lisu> Dreadlish: bardzo łatwo pod debianem / ubuntu, sciagasz aczke i masz
<PoKrAk> hmmm wejdz na packages.enlightenment.org i oblookaj czy repo nie ma dla tego bo nie pamietam
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> na Gentoo...
<PoKrAk> lee fetore obsługują
<PoKrAk> najlezeszą to masz konsole :D
<Dreadlish> ta, ale na konsoli nie odpale sobie opery albo gimpa ;d
<PoKrAk> to masz pecha :P
<Dreadlish> utwente ftw
<Dreadlish> nie jakas polibuda rzeszowska
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: elo
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Znów pulseaudio mi charczy...
<qrq> ...
<PoKrAk> kto wie jak rozwiazac problem z odmontowywaniem np usb przez hal ???
<kklimonda> nie używać hala?
<PoKrAk> wywala unknown error podczas odmontowywania ??
<kklimonda> hal jest już wycofywany
<PoKrAk> wlaśnie sie zastanawiam jak to ugryzc
<kklimonda> teraz udisks rządzi
<PoKrAk> mam niby aoutomount ale hal sie wpierdziela tak czy inaczej
<kklimonda> no bo musisz używać normalnego systemu a nie.. co ty tam masz ;)
<PoKrAk> ubuntu i debian
<PoKrAk> na jednym i drugim mam ten sam problem
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: czemu właściwie hal wypadł z gry?
<Diabelko> bo się zrobił niemodny
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: bo był zbyt skomplikowany
<PoKrAk> oki pomykam
<Diabelko> mnie ciekawi czemu domyślne xorg.conf jest wywalone.
<Diabelko> to było przecież wcale niegłupie
<kklimonda> udisks jest bardzo cienką abstrakcją nad udev
<kklimonda> Diabelko: bo w 90% przypadków nie jest potrzebne
<Diabelko> hm, ja zawsze potrzebowalem, szczegolnie ostatnio jak jakies autowykrywanie sprzetow dodali i mi mycha latala.
<Diabelko> no ale cóż, teraz i tak zawsze nvidia-drivers odpalam, parę razy enter klapnę i już sysko działa :)
<kklimonda> trzeba mieć bardziewny sprzęt (serio) by Xy nie potrafiły większości poprawnie wykryć
<kklimonda> nawet tablety wykrywają
<ari-tczew> nk.pl to jest dopiero shit, 1GB ramu zużywa
<ari-tczew> na ff4 na nattym
<kklimonda> ja już przestałem Fx używać
<kklimonda> bo mi grzał komputer
<kklimonda> chrome dużo szybszy, i lżejszy
<kklimonda> chromium nawet
<Diabelko> FF jest dla mnie strasznie niepasujące.
<Diabelko> Fakt, że FF4 jest dużo szybsze od poprzednich, ale to moim zdaniem wcale nie zmienia faktu, że chrome i chromium zawsze mu kopią dupy.
<kklimonda> mi pasuje - ma fajny interfejs, i przydatne rozszerzenia
<Dreadlish> opera i jest git - tylko szkoda ze z flashem do dupy
<kklimonda> ale kurde, strasznie wolno działa
 * KiFka hi
<kklimonda> o/ KiFka
<Dreadlish> KiFka: elo
<KiFka> hejo
<winter> KiFka: o/
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: opera jest irytująca, to ma być przeglądarka a nie drugi system operacyjny :/
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: ja tam uzywam jako przegladarke
 * Dreadlish uznal ze terminal failuje na utfie
<Dreadlish> ja tam do firefoxa nie mam zdrowia
<Dreadlish> do chromium sie nie pcham
<KiFka> glodny ktos ?
 * Dreadlish podnosi reke
<KiFka> powinni jednak wynalezc teleport
<KiFka> przynajmnie dla przedmiotow martwych
<KiFka> mam kupe sosu carbonara
<Dreadlish> nom
<KiFka> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9674140/2011-03-05%2014.52.29.jpg
<sysek> INVADERS MUST DIE
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: opera to przegladarka, program do przegladania www i paru innych rzeczy
<BlessJah> mialo byc do Diabelko
<Dreadlish> po polsku "tab-fail"
<BlessJah> Diabelko: firefox to system, zeby go uzywac musisz od cholery pluginow postawic, inaczej uzywanie przypomina jazde na recznym
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: pisal do ciebie dlatego nie zwrocilem uwagi co mi tab uzupelnil
<Dreadlish> nie szkodzi
<Diabelko> BlessJah: jak sama nazwa wskazuje przeglądarka służy do przeglądania internetu, a nie jako klient torrentów, irc i paru innych bzdurnych rzeczy
<Diabelko> przy czym kiedyś przy każdej aktualizacji ta suka sama stawała się domyślnym klientem irc i torrentów
<Diabelko> i teraz w życiu tego nie zainstaluję więcej.
<BlessJah> Diabelko: to nie graj w gry flash, przegladarka nie jest od tego
<Enlik> Klient torrentów, irc i paru innych bzdurnych rzeczy - za bardzo się w oczy nie rzucają
<BlessJah> jesli sie naprawde ustawiala domyslnym klientem to rzeczywiscie blad
<Dreadlish> u mnie sie nigdy nie ustawila jak ja wywalilem
<BlessJah> natomiast to ze opera integruje klienta irca i torrentow to dobrze, bo to wsyzstko internet
<BlessJah> choc na ircem bym sie zastanawial, to znowu nie taka popularna metoda komunikacji dzisiaj
<Diabelko> BlessJah: prędzej by się w niej przydał zintegrowany multikomunikator niż irc
<Dreadlish> ja tam nie widzialem klienta irca w operze
<Diabelko> O.O
<BlessJah> Diabelko: z tym bedzie trudniej, bo co kraj to siec
<BlessJah> zamiast irca chetnie bym widzial jabbera, moze msn i icq jeszcze
<Diabelko> jabber i icq są uniwersalne
<BlessJah> i wtedy by to byl swietny feature
<jacekowski> Diabelko: i co z tego?
<jacekowski> Diabelko: opera ktora jest systemem operacyjnym jest szybsza niz chrome czy firefox ktore nie sa
<Diabelko> jacekowski: co z tego, że domyślnie ustawiała się jako domyslny klient irc i torrentow? Absolutnie nic!
<jacekowski> tylko jesli nie masz innego klienta w systemie
<Diabelko> miałem i po każdej aktualizacji od nowa się ustawiała
<jacekowski> to moze miales ustawione zeby sie ustawiala
<jacekowski> ale mi sie nie ustawia
<Diabelko> może teraz się już nie ustawia
<jacekowski> tylko jako domyslna przeglarka sie ustawia
<jacekowski> Diabelko: nigdy sie nie ustawiala
<jacekowski> a uzywalem opery jeszcze za czasow 6
<Diabelko> jacekowski: jak nie jak tak
<Diabelko> i na winzgrozie i na linuksie
<Diabelko> miałem ktorrenta i ta zua kobieta za każdym razem odpalała torrenty sama
<Diabelko> co aktualizacja to trza było przestawiać
<BlessJah> Diabelko: windows nadpisuje mbr
<jacekowski> a pod linuxem
<BlessJah> za kazdym razem
<jacekowski> to cos innego
<jacekowski> pod linuxem nie ma tak latwo
<jacekowski> msi sa znacznie bardziej zaawansowane niz deby czy rpmy
<kklimonda> jacekowski: o? jakieś przykłady?
<kklimonda> nie znam msi za bardzo
<jacekowski> wbudowana mozliwosc instalacji dla usera/systemu
<jacekowski> instalacja fontow
<kklimonda> co możesz zrobić z msi, czego nie zrobisz z debem na przykład? pytam raczej o bebechy, a nie o interfejs
<Diabelko> jacekowski: no być może, ale to strasznie denerwujący ficzer dla mnie i dlatego więcej tej zuej kobiety nie instalowałem
<kklimonda> jacekowski: z deba też można fonty instalować
<jacekowski> sam deb moze miec prostego basha
<kklimonda> fakt, dla usera nie zainstalujesz
<Diabelko> od tamtej pory tylko liska, a od pewnego czasu chrome/chromium
<jacekowski> albo co tam chcesz
<jacekowski> ale to samemu musisz pisac
<jacekowski> w msi masz gotowe
<jacekowski> rozne tryby instalacji
<jacekowski> interaktywnej
<jacekowski> zdalnej
<jacekowski> silent
<jacekowski> z non interactve
<Diabelko> a urpmi to jest z mandrivy?
<jacekowski> a firefox dalej failuje na acid3
<kklimonda> jacekowski: oj, deby też można instalować interaktywnie/nieinteraktywnie
<jacekowski> nie tak latwo
<kklimonda> od strony administratora łatwo
<jacekowski> malo ktory deb to potrafi
<kklimonda> fakt, trudniej to napisać
<kklimonda> mało który to potrzebuje
<jacekowski> w msi to po prostu jest
<jacekowski> kklimonda: jak masz 1000 komputerow w AD i chcesz zainstalowac cos
<BlessJah> Diabelko: to ze sie ustawiala to nie znaczy ze sie nadal ustawia, poza tym mnie odkad pamietam, zawsze pytala czy ustawic jako domyslna przegladarke (podczas instalacji lub pierwszego uruchomienia) lub klienta (podczas pierwszego uzycia)
<jacekowski> to po prostu dodajesz paczke msi i sie zainstaluje
<BlessJah> Diabelko: a opery uzywalem juz na windowsie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: apt tez to potrafi
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no a jak masz 1000 komputerów wpiętych w jakiegoś landscape czy innego RH Network to wciskasz jeden przycisk i się paczka instaluje.
<jacekowski> chyba ze w paczce ktos wpadl na pomysl zeby pokazywac userowi okienko
<kklimonda> jacekowski: nie, to można właśnie zrobić automatycznie
<jacekowski> bo sie nie da rozroznic czy to interaktywnie czy nie
<jacekowski> np. paczki z kernelami na maemo
<jacekowski> pokazuja ostrzezenia
<jacekowski> i po ssh nie zainstalujesz
<jacekowski> bo na telefonie musisz kliknac ze chcesz zainstalowac
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no ale to wina deweloperów maemo
<jacekowski> to raz
<jacekowski> dwa, paczki ubuntu tez takie widzialem
<kklimonda> pozatym, jeżeli paczka korzysta z tego co dpkg udostępnia do zadawania tych pytań, to można ustawić odpowiedzi domyślne
<jacekowski> do tego msi ma rozne ficzery jak instalowanie przy pierwszym uzyciu
<kklimonda> no tak, to jest faktycznie fajne
<jacekowski> wiec jak masz jakis system gdzie chcesz zainstalowac office
<jacekowski> to dajesz i instaluje word i excel
<jacekowski> reszty nie ma
<jacekowski> jak uzyjesz
<kklimonda> mhm
<jacekowski> to doinstaluje
<jacekowski> ja sie zbieram
<jacekowski> wychodze za pol godziny na lotnisko
<jacekowski> musze sie spakowac
<kklimonda> kurde, ale pogoda
<kklimonda> nic tylko wrócić spać :/
<placki4ever> Ja chcę już wiosnę...
<lisu> u mnie słońce po oczach napi*la
<kklimonda> słońce?
<kklimonda> gdzie ty siedzisz? :/
<lisu> tak, słońce
<placki4ever> Szczęściarz. U mnie chmury.
<kklimonda> u mnie takie chmury, że nic się nie przebije
<fi9o> U mnie tez sloneczko ladnie wali po oczach
<lisu> podkarpacie :D
<fi9o> Jak wracalem z kielc to az razilo
<fi9o> Niewygodnie bbylo prowadzic ;/
<BlessJah> tr: Illegal byte sequence
<BlessJah> proboje wyciagnac z urandom znaki drukowalne
<jacekowski> po co?
<BlessJah> co jest nie tak?
<jacekowski> wez urandoma
<jacekowski> wpusc na base64
<jacekowski> albo inne base
<jacekowski> z twoim wlasnym alfabetem znakow drukowalnych
<BlessJah> tfu, nie znaki drukowalne, źle mówię
<BlessJah> A-Za-z0-9_
<BlessJah> taki mniej wiecej set
<jacekowski> to zrob sobie baseXX z twoim alfabetem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dlugosci stringow przed i po base64 sa wprost proporcjonalne?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> jacekowski:~# dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1k count=1 | base64  | dd of=/dev/null
<jacekowski> 1024 bytes (1.0 kB) copied, 0.000341931 s, 3.0 MB/s
<jacekowski> 1386 bytes (1.4 kB) copied, 1.8626e-05 s, 74.4 MB/s
<jacekowski> za kazdym razem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wlasciwie to zapytam inaczej, prostą autoryzację robię, server generuje losowy string, wysyla go plaintekstem do hosta, obydwa dopisuja na koncu tajne_haslo i licza z niego md5sum
<BlessJah> potem md5 z stringtajne_haslo wraca plaintekstem do servera i server porownoje obydwa
<BlessJah> dobry pomysl?
<BlessJah> stringtajne_haslo jest dosyc dlugi, poza tym mysle nad lepszym algorytmem dodaniem znakow specjalnych, zeby calkowicie wykluczyc bruteforca
<kklimonda> użyj bcrypta
<BlessJah> nie mam bcrypta na serwerze, wole raczej proste narzedzia
<jacekowski> popatrz sobie jak inne challenge response auth sa zrobione
<jacekowski> a dane losowe to moze byc kawalek danych z urandoma
<jacekowski> potraktowany md5
<ntat> Wiecie, gdzie można kupić tanie ogniwa fotowoltaiczne? Szukałem po sklepach, to najtańsze to chyba 9 PLN w lampkach z diodą, ale to trochę tak, jakby szukać dżemu w pączkach zamiast kupić cały słoik:]
<jacekowski> albo skonwertowany do jego zapisu szesnastkowego
<jacekowski> ntat: tego sie nie da tanio
<BlessJah> jacekowski: generowanie losowego stringu to chyba najmniejszy problem?
<jacekowski> ntat: zwlaszczate bardziej efektywne sa drogie
<jacekowski> sprawne*
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wiec czytasz np. hmm
<BlessJah> losowego czy raczej pseudolosowego, na tyle losowego zeby bylo niskie ryzyko kolizji
<jacekowski> ile ci trzeba
<jacekowski> 32 bajty
<jacekowski> powinno wystarczec
<jacekowski> czytasz
<jacekowski> konwerterujesz na hex ( tutaj printf moze ci to zrobic )
<jacekowski> albo inne funkcje tez moga
<jacekowski> i masz gotowe cos do przeslania przez siec
<ntat> nie widziałem w ogóle, żeby ktoś to sprzedawał, np. w sklepach z elektroniką
<jacekowski> ide
<ntat> więc, nawet nie znam cen samych ogniw, bez zbędnych rzeczy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mi chodzi raczej o to jak porownac i jaki challenge dac a nie skad brac dane losowe
<BlessJah> dane losowe to moge na pierdylion sposobow
<BlessJah> head -c100 /dev/urandom|base64 chcoiazby
<M_> siemka wszystkim, ktoś się z was łączył z jamendo przez Rhythmbox?
<lisu> BlessJah: kojarzysz? http://blog.brixandersen.dk/?p=67
<BlessJah> lisu: tak, ukradl ode mnie pomysl
<BlessJah> a co?
<lisu> a tak mi w google wyskoczyło, i zaraz skojarzyłem, ze juz to widziałem
<Caemyr> nice
<GronX> hej mam problem wie ktoś może jak pilota ir rc6 od hp odpalić na ubuntu?
<lisu> GronX: nie miałem przyjemności z tym modelem, ale zainteresuj się LIRC
<GronX> lisu ok zainstalwoalem lirc teraz wystarczy ze plik conf do swojego pilota wzuce i powinno byc ok?
<lisu> GronX: nie wiem, u mnie w ogóle nie odpaliło pilota, kombinowalem ile mogłem, ale nie ruszyło
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: o/
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: o/
<Dreadlish> durnowaty flashplayer
<Dreadlish> ja mu zaraz tu harakiri zrobie
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: istota harakiri polega na tym że robisz je sam sobie
<fi9o> Ewentualnie sepuku
<Dreadlish> dobra tam
<Dreadlish> szczegoly
<BlessJah> fi9o: to tak jak z utożsamianiem gejszy z prostytutką
<fi9o> Dla mnie wsio co jest homo powinno miec sciete leb, organy zabrane dla potrzebujacych, a krew przetoczona do banku krwi.
<BlessJah> szybka zmiana tematu
<fi9o> :D
<BlessJah> fi9o: wiesz jak sie ciezko zyje z serkiem homo zamiast nerki?
<fi9o> A co? Homo jestes? Boisz sie o zdrowie?
<BlessJah> chco jak slysze taka opinie to raczej powinny mi sie nasuwac skojarzenia z serkiem homo zamiast mózgu, ewentualnie z inteligencją i oceną otoczenia na poziomie jogurtu z żywymi kulturami bakterii
<BlessJah> s/^chco/choc/
<fi9o> Mysl co chcesz.
<fi9o> Jesli by natura/Bog chcial pary homo(glownie chodzi mi o facetow) stworzyc to by kobiet nie bylo.
<fi9o> Mordowac, zabijac i takie tam homosi.
<fi9o> Tylko ten, nie kopac mnie, mam prawo do wlasnego zdania!
<fi9o> Mam troche czasu to ide polezec i poodpoczywac. Potem moge nie miec czasu i bede tylko lezec ;/
<BlessJah> moze nie oddalbym zycia zebys mogl mowic to co mowisz
<BlessJah> ale poki nie wiezmiesz sie do roboty z baseballem czy co tam na 'homosi' przygotowales, to sobie mow
<fi9o> 'Nie zgadzam sie z tym co mowisz, ale oddam zycie bys mogl to poweidziec' BlessJah Do tego piles linijke wyzej?
<BlessJah> tak
<fi9o> Kogo to cytat?
<fi9o> Mam go w glowie, ale autora nie moge sobie przypomniec.
<BlessJah> jak znalazles cytat, to i autora znajdziesz
<fi9o> Nie znalazlem...
<BlessJah> ask google
<fi9o> Pamietam go z zamierzchlymczasow
<fi9o> Jak moderowalem an forum i ktos mial to w podpisie
<BlessJah> z takimi pogladami bylbys raczej slabym modem
<KelThuzad> witam mam pytanie
<BlessJah> zadaj je zatem
<KelThuzad> podlanczam ubuntu do monitora z tunerem ale jak podlacze i zamienie ekran z laptopa (nie ma) jest na monitorze to mam taki caly zulty ekran
<KelThuzad> nie mam barw zołty dominuje
<KelThuzad> o co chodzi
<KelThuzad> ??
<BlessJah> kable w porzadku?
<KelThuzad> niedawno mialem naprawiana karte graficzna i na poczatku tak nie bylo
<BlessJah> jak crt to sproboj rozmagnesowac
<KelThuzad> kabel z monitorem by
<KelThuzad> co??
<KelThuzad> jak rozmagnesowac??
<BlessJah> nie wiesz co to crt? co za czasy, co za obyczaje
<KelThuzad> nagle juz jest dobry ekran
<KelThuzad> wiecie jak to naprawic czytam co to jest to crt
<shiira> ;)
<BlessJah> kineskopowy
<BlessJah> kiedys takie monitory byly
<BlessJah> sam wlasnie na taki sie gapie
<BlessJah> dziwne nie?
<KelThuzad> nie
<KelThuzad> ja mam LCD
<KelThuzad> a nie kineskowpowy
<BlessJah> cos jest nie tak
<BlessJah> od kiedy a != a?
<BlessJah> echo albo nc mi ucina bonusowe znaki gdzies
<BlessJah> albo cos dodaje
<BlessJah> ' a ' != 'a'
<BlessJah> debugowanie poprzez sprawdzanie zmiennych w kazdej linijce bedzie meczace
<BlessJah> działa, dodanie paru cudzysłowów pomogło
<KelThuzad> mam sprawe zainstalowalem gonme shell ale jak odpalam zamiast 4 ekranow mam tylko 3 na 4 nic nie mialem
<KelThuzad> i jeszcze jedno w konsoli w kturej dopalilem ma teraz taki komunikat nie wiem o co chodzi
<KelThuzad> JS ERROR: !!!   Unhandled type uint32 releasing GArgument
<shiira> dobra 3 i 11 pin zaklejony  teraz modlitwa i test ;)
<karmelek> co psujeta?
<BlessJah> karmelek: ja mam nadzieje popsuc archa, raz a dobrze
<BlessJah> wywalam wszystkie sierotki i niepotrzebne pakiety
<delta_> Witam Panie i Panow:-)
<BlessJah> z tymi paniami to ostrożnie
<delta_> BlessJah: ?! :-)
<BlessJah> szybkie przejrzenie listy nicków wykazuje jedną panią
<BlessJah> a nie, przepraszam, kasia wróciła, to są przynajmniej dwie
<delta_> A niech Ci bedzie:P Czepiasz sie, ale chcialem byc uprzejmy...
<BlessJah> użycie liczby mnogiej uzasadnione
<delta_> :D
<delta_> Generalnie rzadko odwiedzam irc ubuntu, ale przyznaje, ze juz nie mam pomyslow. Mam Kubu 10.04 na biezaco aktualizowane. Od jakiegos tygodnia, gdy wlaczam youtuba- sick tylko youtuba! system robi zwieche, wylacza karte graficzna (Radeon HD 3870) i trzeba resetowac komputer. Generalnie cos jest chyb linii flash'a tylko nie wiem co. Moje podejrzenie to to, ze zespol youtuba spiepszyl cos przy wstawianiu tego nowego paska pod filmem i moj flash napotyka probl
<delta_> Nie wiem tylko co, bo zabardzo nie mam jak podejrzec to.
<lisu> potrzebuj coś do zrobienia obrazu iso z płyty
<lisu> na wczoraj
<delta_> Czy ma ktos jakis pomysl?
<lisu> jakies sugestie?
<delta_> Deamon Tools na wine
<delta_> U mnie dzialal bez problemu n ubu 10.04
<delta_> lsu: Prosze bardzo moja sugestia...
 * delta_ zbiera fundusze na nowe baterie do klawiaturki
<ntat> lisu, Brasero, jak używasz Ubuntu
<Dreadlish> dd if=/dev/sr0 of=plikdoktoregochceszwrzucic.iso
<Dreadlish> i masz kopie 1:1
<delta_> ntat: Faktycznie Braseo, ale K3B w kubu
<Dreadlish> Brasero*
<delta_> Dreadlish: Sory, zbieram fundusze na nowe baterie do klawiatury:P Mozesz sie dorzucic:D
<Dreadlish> sorry - nie mam drobnych
<delta_> :PP
<delta_> A ja nie mam checi isc do sklepu:P drobnych tez brak:D
<delta_> Tak sie przypominam, ze szukam pomocy odnosnie zawieszajacego sie flasha w kubuntu
<Dreadlish> on sie wszędzie zawiesz
<Dreadlish> a
<BlessJah> lisu: dd najszybciej i masz juz zainstalowane
<delta_> Dreadlish: Ale nigdy nie wylaczal mi kompa przy okazji
<KelThuzad> jak wylaczyc gnome-shell
<Dreadlish> ojć.
<Dreadlish> to coś z hardware jest do dupy
<delta_> Tylko jak wytlumaczysz to, ze przez ostatni miesiac bylo wszystko super, ale gdy wprowadzili zminy w wygladzie youtuba i jakichs paskach to jest zwiecha?
<delta_> Generalnie z hardwarem nie mialem do tej pory prawie rzadnych problemow, no oprocz zasilacza, majac ten sprzet pod 2 lat
<Dreadlish> s/rzadnych/żadnych/
<delta_> dobrze niech bedzie zadnych. Sory:-)
<delta_> Jakies pomysly? Stawiam kolejny raz flasha i reszte od poczatku, ale to chyba nie ta droga.
<karmelek> ostatnio chyba flash linuksowy sie pierniczy
<delta_> karmelek: WTF?
<karmelek> delta_: u mnie sie krzaczy tak, ze zostaja jakies kawalki filmow w roznych miejscach
<ntat> delta_, hah, mam tak samo, dzieje się tak praktycznie zawsze, jak oglądając film włączę jakiś inny, to automatycznie mnie wyloguje
<delta_> ntat: Heh tylko mi sie tak dzieje obojetnie co na yt wlacze.  Viscie o dziwo nic sie nie dzieje:(
<ntat> tzn. nie chodzi mi tu o oglądanie dwóch filmów na raz, tylko o to, jak jeden jest ładowany a ja wybiorę inny z paska po prawej stronie
<delta_> Aha. No to nie jestem sam. Przynajmniej jakies pocieszenie
<ntat> tylko, że ja używam wersję beta
<delta_> ubu?
<r_a_f> ja dzisiaj kilka filmikow na yt ogladalem bez problemow ...
<ntat> bo niby lepsze przyspieszenia sprzętowe miała mieć
<ntat> *przyspieszenie
<r_a_f> ubu studio ma lepsze podobno ...
<KelThuzad> jak sprawdzi wersje programu dowonego chodzi mi o komende
<r_a_f> ale jak miałem ubu studio to po prostu działało ... czy szybciej nie wiem
<delta_> Nie mam jakos tak checi na sciaganie kolejnego iso. Poczekam moze ktos mi na serwer wrzuci u mnie i bedzie cacy tylko pociagne.
<r_a_f> delta_: nie no nie zmieniaj całości tylko ze wzgl na flasha ;)
<delta_> r_a_f: tez sie tym kiedys bawilem, jak potrzebowalem nagrac pare rzeczy i mialem studio rozlozone.
<r_a_f> na pewno jest to do naprawienia
<delta_> r_a_f: cos Ty, nie zamierzam sie babrac z konfiguracja kolejne dwa 3 dni... brak czasu
<delta_> Dobra na moment mykam po kawe i zrestartowac go
<KelThuzad> jak moge sprawdzi jaka mam wersje programu chodzi mi o komende
<BlessJah> zajrzyj do sypatica
<BlessJah> wiekszosc prorgamow z wiersza polecen 'program -v' albo 'program --version' podaje
<BlessJah> mozesz ewentualnie sprawdzic w manualu ale tam niekoniecznie poprawna jest wersja
<BlessJah> albo przeczytac manual apta i tam poszukac
<PoKrAk> re
<KelThuzad> dzieki BlessJah
 * KiFka re
<KelThuzad> mam pytanie jak upgreydowac gnome-shell ja mam wersje 2.31 a jast juz 2.91
<PoKrAk> sudo aptitude update sudo aptitude upgrade jesli to jest obowiązujaca wersja
<KelThuzad> nie ma nic
<KelThuzad> a ta wersj jest
<KelThuzad> sprawdze jeszce repo
<PoKrAk> heh k3b i brasero wysypuja sie smazac windos xp
<KelThuzad> juz wiem czemu nie moge 2.91 jest tylko na 11.04 :(
<dKc___> czesc umie ktos jave?
<BlessJah> dKc___: #java
<BlessJah> !NEXT
<dKc___> :P
<KelThuzad> mam jeszcze pytanie jak sie wylancza gnome-shell
<karmelek> KelThuzad: a to nie przez sesje sie wybiera?
<KelThuzad> nie
<KelThuzad> ja z gnome wlanczylem prze gnome-shell --replace
<KelThuzad> to moze inaczej
<KelThuzad> zainstalowalem conky ale gdy go odpalam nic nie ma
<KelThuzad> chce to sprawdzic w gnome-panel
<KelThuzad> bo moze cos sle zrobilem
<KelThuzad> czy w shellu conky dziala normalnie??
<Dreadlish> a działa w ogóle?
<KelThuzad> co ?? conky nie wiem wlasnie sie nie uruchomil ale mogle cos zle zrobic
<KelThuzad> a nie wiem jak bez wylaczenia komputera wrocic do gnome-panel
<KelThuzad> wiecei jak wrocic do gnome panel bo w shell mam maly problem z zainstalowaniem stema
<KelThuzad> w miniaturkach jest okno instalacja ale jak na nie klikam i mam juz caly ekran to to okno znika
<KelThuzad> ??
<BlessJah> flood
<ari-tczew> używa ktoś Evolution do pocztY?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: może ty? ^
<Stirlitz> ja próbowałem pare razy
<KiFka> ari-tczew, ja ale tylko z imapem
<manial> witam
<ari-tczew> KiFka: chodzi mi czy wiesz jak włączyc podpis w mailach
<ari-tczew> doszedłem do wniosku, że nie ma sensu wiecznie pisać pozdrawiam imie nazwisko ;x
<KiFka> sygnature
<ari-tczew> KiFka: no to jak to zrobić?
<ari-tczew> podpis mam dodany
<ari-tczew> ale jak go enablować
<ari-tczew> KiFka: a dobra już mam ;p
<qrq> Co się dzieje z tą muzyką :D
<qrq> Zaraz będą Radiohead puszczać na Radiu Zet
<Diabelko> Nie podobaja ci sie cycki w teledyskach?
<Diabelko> e, oni sa do kitu bo nie maja cyckow w teledyskach
<Diabelko> radiohead--
<qrq> od 2005 roku są najczęściej słuchanym zespołem na lastfm
<lisu_> re
<qrq> Przeraża mnie to :D
<qrq> A Joy Division jest poniżej setnego miejsca
<Diabelko> qrq: a nie beatles?
<Diabelko> nie wierze, ze oni
<Diabelko> beatles na pewno.
<qrq> BEatlesi są na drugim miejscu
<BlessJah> jak w gpg dodac certyfikat jako zaufany?
<BlessJah> wyrobilem sobie certy na serwerze i desktopie ale jeden na drugiego narzeka ze nie podpisany cert
<lisu_> warto sciagac juz ubu 11.04? czy dac sobie siana z tym do bety?
<Galahad> cześć
<qrq> lisu Najlepiej zainstalować jakieś rolling release distro :)
<BlessJah> lisu_: archlinux naten przykład
<qrq> lub dybian
<qrq> :D
<labrance_> witam
<Galahad> czesto bywa żę po upgrade pada touchpad i dzwięk w laptopie ?
<labrance_> q
<Galahad> labrance_: witaj
<BlessJah> qrq: dybian rolling release??? od kiedy?
<BlessJah> Galahad: jasne, u mnie po upgrejdzie kazdego programu, czasami jeszcze w srody i wtorki ale tylko te przypadające po poniedziałku
<qrq> BlessJah Tylko proszę nie krzyczeć http://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php
<Galahad> BlessJah: tak podejrzewałem
<qrq> :)
<BlessJah> qrq: mint czy debian?
<qrq> Tam wszystko pisze
<qrq> Kurde
<qrq> Tam wszystko jest napisane
<BlessJah> o ile się załaduje?
<qrq> Linux Mint Debian Edition (LMDE) is a rolling distribution based on Debian Testing.
<qrq> It is available in both 32 and 64-bit as a live DVD with a Gnome desktop.
<qrq> The purpose of LMDE is to look identical to the main edition and to provide the same functionality while using Debian as a base
<sysek> aha
<BlessJah> debian CUT to będzie rolling
<BlessJah> o ile powstanie
<sysek> cut?
<BlessJah> ciagkle uzywany testing
<BlessJah> projekt ma na celu ucywylizowanie testinga, obecnie testing to testing, dla developerow
<BlessJah> cut ma byc dla userow
<sysek> najs
<qrq> BlessJah Korzystam już od tygodnia i prócz paru drobnych usterek z którymi się uporałem jest ok
<BlessJah> pozostane przy archu
<BlessJah> duet dpkg i apt dal mi w kosc
<Galahad> BlessJah: trudno nauczyć się archa ?
<BlessJah> nie
<qrq> Wystarczy mieć czas
<BlessJah> to dlatego że arch jest prosty
<BlessJah> KISS
<Diabelko> dobry band, ten KISS.
<Galahad> więc po jakim czasie używania archa można powiedzieć że się go umie ?
<Stirlitz> po 3 chroocie po wymianie jajka
<Galahad> ^^
<BlessJah> Galahad: zależy od tego jak ci zależy
<mati75> BlessJah: a sid to nie rolling
<BlessJah> mati75: sid to już zupełnie nie distro dla userów
<Stirlitz> ale za to jak wstapisz do ICH grona, nawet genciarze beda bic pokłony
<Galahad> :D
<Galahad> wszędzie trzeba być modny ..co poradzić :D
<BlessJah> mati75: mimo ze uzywaja go zwykli ludzie
<mati75> BlessJah: na to wychodzi, że jestem inny, bo mam sida
<BlessJah> mati75: są ludzie i taborety, może 'zwykli ludzie' to niefortunne sformułowanie, sid nie jest planowany dla zwykłych ludzi
<Stirlitz> inny? oryyyginalny!
<mati75> Stirlitz: :)
<mati75> BlessJah: zgadza się
<Stirlitz> ja pamietam debiany od potato, potem mi sie znudziło ;)
<BlessJah> no wiec jesli mowimy o distrach planowanych dla zwyklych ludzi, to debian stable i CUT, obecnie jako system dla ZU jest uzywany takze testing choc nie jest to zgodne z zalozeniem projektu
<luki1025> a jakie jest założenie projektu?
<mati75> Stirlitz: ja od sarge siedze
<Stirlitz> poza tym kiedyś jeszcze wolniej im szło niz teraz
<Stirlitz> nie zeby to wada ;)
<karmelek> w bashu jest instrukcja grupujaca?
<BlessJah> luki1025: stable: maksymalna stabilnosc, testing: ostatnie testy przed stable, sid: dzieciak który psuł wszystkie zabawki
<Galahad> hmm windows też nie jest planowany dla zwykłych ludzi :D
<SimonPHOENIX_> hejsan
<BlessJah> jest
<BlessJah> ale roznie to wychodzi
<BlessJah> gpg: OSTRZEŻENIE: Ten klucz nie jest poświadczony zaufanym podpisem!
<BlessJah> gpg:              Nie ma pewności co do tożsamości osoby która złożyła podpis.
<BlessJah> jak podpisac cert albo dopisac go do zaufanych?
<Stirlitz> karmelek, grupująca?
<BlessJah> karmelek: function?
<karmelek> Stirlitz: jak begin i end
<sysek> niech nam zyje towarzysz Stalin !
<BlessJah> karmelek: w jakim celu?
<karmelek> BlessJah: jakbym cos wiecej pod ifa np chcial wepchac
<BlessJah> if [ warunek ]; then
<BlessJah> ..kilka linijek...
<BlessJah> fi
<karmelek> to wiem :P oki
<karmelek> myslalem ze tez jakis begin tu wejdzie
<BlessJah> while true; do ...kilka linijek... ; done
<BlessJah> karmelek: a ty jak ify wcześniej składałeś? if [warunek]; then jedna instrucja; fi?
 * Stirlitz słucha: Pink Floyd - Poles Apart (The Division Bell) 
<karmelek> BlessJah: jakos z palca przychodzilo, a teraz sie zastanawiac zaczelm
<Mussious> Bry
<qrq> Stirlitz Pink Floyd bez Watersa to Disco Polo
<Stirlitz> qrq, i jak marillion bez fisha, i dzem bez rycha - ale kto nam zabroni
<qrq> Stirlitz Ja! :D
<qrq> A w dzemie tylko Styczyńskie jest świetny
<qrq> Styczyński
<Stirlitz> Waters to smutas :)
<qrq> Stirlitz Wolę Watersa smutasa niż Gilmoura fatalnego tekściarza
<qrq> Waters przynajmniej miał niezłe koncepcje
<Mussious> Mam taki problem: w pewnym laptopie zainstalowana była vi$ta, ale nie dało się z niej połączyć z siecią (komunikat "tylko lokalne"). Dlatego też zainstalowałem ubuntu. To już lepiej - działa przez kabelek, ale przy wifi wykrywa sieć ale za nic nie chce się z nią połączyć. Jak temu zaradzić? Karta sieciowa tego laptopa, to Atheros, a laptop Asus.
<Stirlitz> Gilmour tyz smutas :) dopiero jak się zwa PF to mozna tego słuchać ;)
<Mussious> Tu już*
<Scorpion_on> Jest kto z Rzeszówa?
<qrq> Opera Turbo rządzi :)
<Galahad> opera wyłaczyła mi się bez pytania i robi przycięcia tekstu :(
<Galahad> ok zmykam cześć !!!
<kklimonda> rysiek|pl: wrt twój crash posłałem maila na LWB
<kklimonda> (zapomniałem cię dodać do CC, głupi gmail)
 * lukaszg sie zastanawia kto mógł wymyślić ten "must be the shit" ;/
<fi9o> lukaszg: Dla mnie to calkiem zabawne bylo.
<fi9o> Ide spac. ;)
<Stirlitz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LzMMZ7aL3c
<Stirlitz> !
<qrq> WTF
<anemus> cover za coverem i nic nowego odkrywczego się nie pojawia... ;P
<Stirlitz> wykonanie za to... +
<anemus> eee tam, to jest wykonanie i to w oryginale!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhBFRNBxT_o
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-06
<Stirlitz> te nogi mnie zawsze zastanawiały, co oni wtedy brali ;)
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPPUqYnTyx4&fmt=18
<tar-gz> Cze
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: o/
<tar-gz> ubuntu alpha wyszło?
<Dreadlish> e?
<sysek> tar-gz: wyjdz po frugo, zanim wyjdzie
<tar-gz> nima frugo już
<sysek> a szkoda
<tar-gz> nom
<tar-gz> Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 3
<tar-gz> sysek: frugo jest ok!
<sysek> :D
<tar-gz> a przynajmniej było ...
<sysek> co nie wejde w poczekalnie na demotach
<Dreadlish> to?
<sysek> to jakis demot o tym programie 'matura to bzdura'
<Dreadlish> widzisz
<sysek> jakas nagonka czy co?
<Dreadlish> poprostu sie nudzi ludziom
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> pogral bym w cos fajnego
<tar-gz> sysek: w diablo II dawaj
<sysek> kurcze znowu?
<sysek> dojde do III aktu i mi sie znudzi
<tar-gz> sysek: na battlenecie
<Barthalion> W sumie dawno nie grałem, może popykam dzisiaj
<sysek> Barthalion: :o
 * sysek @ 931. Ленинград - [Хлеб #16] Песня старого фаната
<sysek> <#
<Dreadlish> lol?
<sysek> Dreadlish: jesteś anty rosyjski
<Dreadlish> sorry - mam 20km do ukraińców
<Dreadlish> ;d
<sysek> cii
<sysek> :P
<Dreadlish> a ruscy mają wszystkich za sąsiadów
<Dreadlish> prócz kąfidęcji zachodnioojropejskiej
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> ciekawe czy mnie wpuszcza do ambasady rosyjskiej
<Dreadlish> bo?
<sysek> bo tylko oni beda chyba w stanie mi odpowiedziec na pytanie :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> wpuszczą cie
<sysek> i fajnie by bylo sie spotkac z Szymborska
<sysek> :o
<sysek> albo chociaz zadac jej jedno pytanie
<Galahad> WITAM :d
<Dreadlish> wyłącz capsloka
<Dreadlish> poza tym elo ;d
<Galahad> Dreadlish, capsofobie witaj :D
<Galahad> Dreadlish, powiedz mi czy istnieje idealna przeglądarka int? i czy jak upgraduje ubuntu do 10.04 to mi dziwek bedzie dziłał i touchpad na starym lapku? :D
<Dreadlish> przeglądarka idealna nie istnieje
<Dreadlish> dźwięk powinien działać
<Dreadlish> touchpad też
<Galahad> bo wiesz pisze pozostało ci 8h wiec tyle czekania i zawód to bedzie straszne :D
<Dreadlish> tak tak
<Galahad> a co tam pozatym słychać u ciebei Dreadlish jak zdrówko ?
<Dreadlish> żyje
<Galahad> :D
<Galahad> zakłądasz ten sklep internetowy ?
<Dreadlish> jaki kura sklep?
<Galahad> hehe ok ok pogadamy jak ci "żółtko wejdzie"
<Dreadlish> nie wiem  o co ci chodzi
<Galahad> noo kiedyś rozmawialiśmy o przyszłości ...:D
<Dreadlish> kiedy
<Dreadlish> bo ja chyba skleroze mam
<Galahad> dawno już
<Galahad> twój wiek to dobry wiek na start businessu
<Galahad> noo używam opery i coraz wiecej odkrywam jej wad
<Galahad> chyba spróbuje chrome
<Galahad> Dreadlish, http://www.wspolczesna.pl/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100518/REG00/196643664 ^^
<Dreadlish> Galahad: uci>
<Dreadlish> wtf?
<[lisu]_> re
<Galahad> ^^
<Galahad> ma cache mimo że to webkid :) (chrome)
<shiira> howto: siemano
<mati75> o szef czarnej mafii przyszedł
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave
<Galahad> papież-serduszko :D
<Galahad> hahahhaha działa wszystko !
<Galahad> heh znowu gdzieś ukrył flasha poza cache ! (chrome)
<zwierzch> hej chłopaki
<Galahad> ee....m witaj?
<zwierzch> kiedyś było głośno o kolesiu który zrobił obraz płytki umożliwiający logowanie do wszystkich systemów bez hasła
<zwierzch> teraz akurat bardzo tego potrzebuje bo w xpeku kolegi nie działa tryb awaryjny
<Galahad> hmm nie słyszałem
<zwierzch> cholerka
<Galahad> a to sobie wypal live jakieś np ubuntu ustaw w biosie start z cd i tam możesz dobrać się z teo live do dysku
<pawelpc> witam
<Galahad> a pozatym śa narzędzia coś w stylu rescuecd
<Galahad> pawelpc, witaj :)
<krzys123> zwierzch: możesz również sobie również coś w rodzaju dyskietki z neta znaleźć, która restartuje hasło
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tak mysle nad tymi challenge athorisations, jest jakies tcp knocking do ktorego bym mial dostep na serwerze?
<pawelpc> macie może jakiś pomysł czemu gksu dostaje ramkę okna zamiast przyciemniać ekran?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ma to jakis sens, jesli tak czy siak zamierzam szyfrowac transmisje gpg?
<Galahad> krzys123, ale chodzi o to że z live jak już będzie to sobie łatwo sformatuje partycje pod linuksa ;D
<zwierzch> znalazłem :)
<zwierzch> http://www.wykop.pl/ramka/377015/jak-zalogowac-sie-do-windowsa-lub-linuksa-bez-znajomosci-hasla/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6h8ojph> (at www.wykop.pl)
<zwierzch> :D
<nosferathoo> ugabuga
<inkwizytor>  krzys123 chntpw
<krzys123> ?
<pawelpc> czemu gksu dostaje ramkę okna zamiast przyciemniać ekran?
<blessjah_> BlessJah: ping?
<pawelpc> macie pomysł co zrobić z tym gksu?
<blessjah_> hm... jak to zrobiłem że ubiłem cały serwer???
<krzys123> A ja się chciałem zapytać o radę przy zakupie laptopa. Chciałbym, żeby był mało awaryjny.  Po drugie, żeby był kompatybilny z Linuksem. Używany głównie w domu do programowania(gedit/kate + gimp) oraz przeglądania internetu. Preferuje coś z Sonego oraz Lenvo Thinkpadów. Cena do 3.5k. Konkretniej myślałem nad Thinkpad T510(http://www.skapiec.pl/site/cat/17/comp/1730612) ale...
<krzys123> ...ma maksymalną...
<krzys123> ...rozdzielczość 1366x768 i zastanawiam się czy to wystarczy.
<blessjah_> wystarczy
<blessjah_> chyba ze zamierzasz fullhd ogladac
<krzys123> niee w tym problemu nie ma
<blessjah_> jaka rozdzialka? nie chce mi sie klikac
<inkwizytor> krzys123: dokup sobie monitor do domu
<blessjah_> inkwizytor dobrze mowi
<inkwizytor> krzys123: powyzej 12" sobie nic nie kupuje
<krzys123> na razie siedzę na jakimś dziadku 1024x786 i monitor 15' i dla mnie jest to za mało.
<blessjah_> dokup do domu monitor, musz i klawke na usb i glosniki
<qermit> krzys123: ja teraz bym sobie netbuka z tegrą kupił albo APU
<blessjah_> i zrob sobie stacje dokujaca
<krzys123> Hmm moim dodatkowym czasowym problemem jest jeszcze to, że mam mało miejsca na biurku
<blessjah_> lcd
<krzys123> Ale faktycznie dokupienie sporego monitora to dobry pomysł na przyszłość
<qermit> krzys123: ja w domu monitor mam na ramieniu do sciany przykrecony
<qermit> problem z miejscem na biurku rozwiazany
<krzys123> :)
<krzys123> Trochę nie jestem do tego netboka przekonany, szczególnie po moich ostatnich paru doświadczeniach. Zdarzało mi się na tym pracować i póki nie będzie podłączone do klawiatury, myszki i monitora, to ciężko jest na tym wytrzymać. Po drugie mimo wszystko nie wiem na ile spełni moje oczekiwania sprzętowe. A najważniejsze jest to, iż boję się o bezawaryjność tego sprzętu.
<blessjah_> stare thinkpady to wytrzymale bestie
<kklimonda> stare
<kklimonda> te naprawdę stare - T4x i wcześniejsze
<blessjah_> nie tylko
<kklimonda> te nowe są już takie sobie, ale przynajmniej mają dobre wsparcie dla Linuksa
<krzys123> No a coś w stylu T510?
<qermit> stare T były z tytanu
<blessjah_> lenovo po przejeciu fabryk thinkpadów jeszcze przez kilka lat nie mogli ruszyc nic przy liniach produkcyjnych
<qermit> nowe mają Trojana w Biosie
<kklimonda> sam jesteś trojan w biosie ;)
<krzys123> nie no chodzi mi o to, żeby mój Thinkpad nie skończył ja HP
<krzys123> jak*
<krzys123> czyli po roku używania nie nadawał się już do niczego
<qermit> krzys123: hp robi złom (nie licząc serii biznesowych)
<krzys123> cały przegrzany, z rozpieprzającą się ładowarką i lustrem zamiast matrycy;p
<kklimonda> ale jak porównywać serie biznesowe poszczególnych producentów to Thinkpady już nie są bezkonkurencyjne, jak kiedyś.
<blessjah_> ja mam msi
<blessjah_> plastik
<blessjah_> klawisze wypolerowalem, ale mam nadzieje ze nie rozleci sie
<qermit> krzys123: kiedyśbezkonkurencyjne były tosziby biznesowe
<krzys123> No ja się spotkałem z opiniami, że warto wybierać między Sonym, a Thinkpadem.
<blessjah_> qermit: wiecej spacji, mniej jadu
<krzys123> Z tym, że jak oglądam produkty sonego to się zaczynam mocno nad tym zastanawiać.
<kklimonda> Vaio biznesowe są znośne
<kklimonda> ale Sony ma gorsze wsparcie dla Linuksa
<krzys123> "znośne" != od dobre
<kklimonda> ale teraz już ciężko znaleść dobrego laptopa
<krzys123> choć prawda, że można kupić jakiś totalny syf
<kklimonda> czyli takiego którzy przeżyje 4 lata noszenia w torbie
<krzys123> mi chodzi o to, żeby chociaż zwykłe użytkowanie przeżył;p
<kklimonda> noszenie w torbie to zwykłe użytkowanie przecież
<krzys123> mój kolega kupił sobie Asusa, po połowie roku miał komputer ze zintegrowaną ładowarką.
<kklimonda> jak ma stać przez 90% na biurku to lepiej złożyć coś.
<blessjah_> złożyć laptopa?
<kklimonda> blessjah_: nie - desktopa
<kklimonda> blessjah_: chociaż w niektórych kadłubkach też się sporo rzeczy składa.
<krzys123> Mi się wydaje to takie mało przyszłościowe rozwiązanie
<kklimonda> przyszłościowe rozwiązanie to desktop + netbook
<blessjah_> kklimonda: tez sie zaczynam zastanawiac nad takim polaczeniem
<kklimonda> normalne laptopy są po prostu za duże, za ciężkie, i za krótko pracują na baterii
<blessjah_> z linuksem przezucenie czesci jak nie wiekszosci obliczen na serwer/desktop to nie problem
<kklimonda> ponosisz sobie przez tydzień laptopa 14.1" w torbie, dzień w dzień, i pod koniec będziesz przeklinał dzień w którym go kupiłeś ;)
<kasiaswiderska> kklimonda: do noszenia laptopów lepszy jest plecak.
<krzys123> No zaczynam dostrzegać jakiś sens w tym co mówicie;p
<krzys123> Faktycznie zamiast laptopa, który prawie nie będzie ruszany lepiej sobie kupić kompa+elegancki monitor
<kklimonda> kasiaswiderska: dobra torba też się nadaje, ale nie przez tyle czasu.
<kklimonda> nom
<krzys123> I szansa awarii układu zasilania też się zmniejsza
<kklimonda> i naprawa szysza, i tańsza
<krzys123> no jest ten jeden minus, że zmniejszona mobilność jak już szybko coś potrzebujesz poza domem
<krzys123> ale zawsze można zrobić serwer
<kklimonda> no to jeżeli taka sytuacja zdarza się naprawdę często to można pomyśleć nad jakimś netbookiem tanim.
<kklimonda> ale to nie jest tak częste, bo co ci za domem potrzebne poza plikami?
<kklimonda> pliki można trzymać "w chmurze"
<blessjah_> kklimonda: gorzej jesli plikow bedzie duzo
<krzys123> nie no powiedzmy, że gdzieś "na mieście" potrzebne Ci są dane, no to za każdym razem zgrywanie plików może być z deka uciążliwe
<krzys123> no ale w moim przypadku to nie jest za częste
<blessjah_> krzys123: synchronizacja na dysk w netbooku
<kklimonda> blessjah_: define dużo
<blessjah_> 1GB
<blessjah_> sciagaj to sobie przez wifi w mcdonaldzie czy gdzie tam cie los rzuci
<kklimonda> blessjah_: no ale zazwyczaj z tego 1GB potrzebujesz mały wycinek
<blessjah_> tak
<blessjah_> ale to nadal 1GB
<kklimonda> jakiś dokument, piosenkę etc.
<blessjah_> poza tym pozostaje problem synchronizacji
<kklimonda> blessjah_: dropbox czy ubuntu one rozwiązały ten problem
<blessjah_> zakladajac ze masz powiedzmy na netbooku kopie 1:1 tego co potrzebujesz
<blessjah_> to jest problem z synchronizacja, bo jesli zrobiles nowa wersje na desktopie, a potem nie zdazyles zsynchronizowac i zaczales tworzyc druga kopie na netbooku
<blessjah_> to mergowanie tego moze byc problemem
<blessjah_> ja wlasnie tak mam
<kasiaswiderska> ale bierzecie pod uwagę, że chmura bywa zawodna - patrząc na to co się ostatnio stało z gmailem
<blessjah_> mam na serwerze1 kopie skryptu, przezucilem go na serwer2, gdzie sie zorientowalem ze skrypt nie jest tak przenosny jak powinien (*BSD vs linux)
<Galahad> ^^
<kklimonda> kasiaswiderska: z gmailem był ten problem, że nikt nie trzymał kopii maili lokalnie
<krzys123> dobra to ja jednak nie w temacie, co to "chmura"?
<blessjah_> zedytowalem na serwerze2, zapisalem i serwer2 przestal odpowiadac (odpowiednik tego co by bylo gdyby sie okazalo ze dojechal moj pociag wifi jest w poczekalni ale nie ma w pociagu)
<krzys123> coś w stylu z wielu miejsc robie synchronizacje z serwerem?
<kklimonda> kasiaswiderska: w przypadku dropboksa, jeżeli masz dwa komputery i synchronizujesz miedzy nimi, to dane są zawsze lokalnie.
<kklimonda> blessjah_: use git
<blessjah_> kklimonda: tiaa... wiesz co, powinienem
<kasiaswiderska> kklimonda: OK - a co jeśli danych nie mogę zsynchronizować, bo dropbox padł? O to mi chodzi.
<blessjah_> krzys123: chmura? inaczej, wrzucasz dane do siedzi i one sa gdzies w tej sieci
<blessjah_> krzys123: chmura to zespol komputerow ktore trzymaja twoje dane, procesy etc, ale nie jestes powiazany z zadnym konkretnym komputerem/serwerem
<krzys123> ahh dobra to wiem, są takie "dyski" np po  1gb w necie
<blessjah_> nie
<kklimonda> kasiaswiderska: to zostajesz ze starym dobrym pendrivem - czyli sytuacja taka jak obecnie, chmura w większości przypadków ułatwia to.
<blessjah_> choc moze tak
<krzys123> "ale nie jestes powiazany z zadnym konkretnym komputerem/serwerem"? Tego nie rozumiem
<kklimonda> "chmura" jest już tak strasznie nadużywanym pojęciem, że nikt tego nie rozumie ;)
<kklimonda> "ale nie jestes powiazany z zadnym konkretnym komputerem/serwerem" nie ma zastosowania w tym przypadku o którym my mówimy
<blessjah_> krzys123: w chmurze jest 10 serwerow i twoje dane sa gdzies na tych serwerach ale nie ma mozliwosci sprawdzenia konkretnie na ktorym, dodatkowo jak odlaczysz jeden czy dwa serwery to dane i tak nadal tam beda
<krzys123> blessjah_: z jakimś prawdopodobieństwem, czy na pewno?
<blessjah_> to zalezy
<krzys123> rozumiem, że coś na zasadzie p2p?
<blessjah_> powinno byc "na pewno" ale wpadka gmaila dowodzi ze nie zawsz
<blessjah_> nie p2p
<kasiaswiderska> kklimonda: używam dropboksa do małych plików, jednak pendrive przy dużych plikach jest... szybszy :)
<blessjah_> krzys123: jest grupa serwerow ktora za to odpowiada, a nie jeden serwer
<blessjah_> ale chmura to pojecie naduzywane
<krzys123> no dobra słyszałem kiedyś o tym.
<krzys123> W ogóle słyszałem, że gmail robi coś takiego, że kupuje masę starych kompów, które mają jakąś moc obliczeniową i pamięciową i tworzą z tego duże serwerownie.
<krzys123> Nie wiem na ile to prawda;p
<blessjah_> watpie, to sie nie oplaca
<tar-gz[Mobile]> Siemka
<tar-gz[Mobile]> Ma ktos juz ubu11 z tym unity?
<krzys123> Ale wracając do temat zastanawiam się nad czymś w rodzaju monitor 22cal + jakiś desktop. Tylko, że w obecnej sytuacji w ogóle nie mam zielonego pojęcia o takim sprzęcie, a już w szczególności o kompatybilności jego z linuxem.
<kklimonda> nie kupują starych kompów
<kklimonda> ale kupują normalne komputery, zamiast serwerów
<kklimonda> tar-gz[Mobile]: ja mam
<kklimonda> krzys123: tutaj masz bazę sprzętu certyfikowanego z Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<krzys123> A nawet nie wiem czy 22' to już styknie...
<kklimonda> my też nie
<tar-gz[Mobile]> Ile ram ci unity razem z ubu zre?
<kasiaswiderska> krzys123: bierz od razu 27''
<Galahad> płyta asrocka z chipsetem nvidia karta graf nvidia i procek amd jakiś polecam :D
<blessjah_> dobra, pora napisac w koncu skrypty ktore beda mi synchronizowac i mergowac kompy
<blessjah_> za duzo zabawy z recznym utrzymywaniem lokalnej i zdalnej kopii
<Galahad> kasiaswiderska, no co lepsze jeden duży czy kilka mniejszych >?
<blessjah_> dwa mniejsze
<blessjah_> chyba ze jestes grafikiem
<blessjah_> wtedy dwa wieksze
<Galahad> noo tak .. wszystko jest względne :>
<kklimonda> tar-gz[Mobile]: nie mam pojęcia
<krzys123> blessjah_: czyli co 2x17' lepszy, niż 1x 22'?
<tar-gz[Mobile]> Htop ci powie
<blessjah_> nie wiem
<kklimonda> tar-gz[Mobile]: powie mi ile mam zużytego ramu, nie ile zużywa Unity
<blessjah_> dla programisty lepiej dwa mniejsze
<kklimonda> tar-gz[Mobile]: ale zużyte mam około 1.5GB teraz
<krzys123> Galahad: Ty mówisz o czymś do grania, czy normalnym?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz[Mobile]: o/
<krzys123> i dlaczego AMD akurat?
<Psotnick> kklimonda: ile? o.O
<kklimonda> Psotnick: tyle?
<Psotnick> to razem z buforem tak?
<kklimonda> nie
<tar-gz[Mobile]> Jak ze stabilno?ci? tego natty?
<kklimonda> tar-gz[Mobile]: różnie
<tar-gz[Mobile]> W kwietniu b?dzie stabilny?
<kklimonda> Psotnick: sama przeglądarka zajmuje ponad 200MB teraz, a ją przed chwilą wystartowałem.
<Psotnick> ja nie umiem 1GB zapchać pod Linuksem ;) Chyba, że bym jakieś KDE odpalił
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: ja właśnie zapchałem
<kklimonda> Psotnick: więc co w tym dziwnego, że cały system sporo ponad 1GB zajmuje?
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: włączyłem opere na 10 kartach i 3 emerge
<kklimonda> już dawno przestałem zwracać na użycie pamięci
<Psotnick> kklimonda: ja mam w tej chwili 307MB
<kklimonda> Psotnick: no i?
<Psotnick> i nic ;)
<kklimonda> też mogę mieć zużyte kilkaset MB - odpalę jakiegoś wmii etc.
<kklimonda> ale po co
<kklimonda> tar-gz[Mobile]: nie wiem - może będzie, może nie. Z każdym dniem będzie bardziej
<tar-gz[Mobile]> chyba sobie ?ci?gne
<ju-rek> krzys123: http://tnij.org/kqyu i będziesz zadowolony
<kklimonda> Psotnick: u mnie sam nm-applet, notify-osd i seahorse-agent zajmują w sumie 60MB ;)
<kklimonda> Psotnick: znając życie ty nie używasz żadnego z nich.
<Diabelko> A ktoś się zabawiał z Gnome 3?
<kklimonda> ja już dawno nie
<kklimonda> ale fajnie wygląda
 * Dreadlish idzie na archlinux-pl
<Psotnick> kklimonda: nie używam :D nm sux
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: fstyt.
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: jak tu o gnome gadają
<Diabelko> kklimonda: wygląda bardzo ładnie, ale ja chyba jednak poczekam na wydanie tego.
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: nie tylko ;)
<kklimonda> Psotnick: no widzisz - jak masz spartański desktop, to nie dziwne, że mało ramu zajmuje. Ja cenię wygodę, mogę zająć się swoimi sprawami ;)
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: i co z tego, że o gnome?
<kklimonda> Diabelko: no poczekaj - używanie alphy, bety to dla deweloperów
<Psotnick> nie mam spartańskiego, no, może trochę ;D ale co ja poradzę, że mocp jest bardzo wygodny tak samo jak irssi, mc i parę innych konsolowych programów
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: gnome, z uwagi na sporą liczbę aplikacji i szybkie wsparcie i co najważniejsze NIE-MULENIE tak jak KDE, jest najsensowniejszym DE.
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: dlatego ja kompiluje xfce ...
<kklimonda> Psotnick: prawdę mówiąc też tak kiedyś uważałem
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: xfce można o kant dupy potłuc.
<Galahad> tak trzymać Dreadlish ^^
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: ale nie chce sie kompilować 26h
<Diabelko> to openbox
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: openboxa mam na pld i archu - ile można
<Diabelko> i tak do xfce będziesz potrzebował gtk albo qt żeby coś normalnego odpalić
<Galahad> xfce jest bardzo ok
<Diabelko> więc lepiej openbox z gtk
<Galahad> nie rozumiem czemu "lepiej"?
<Dreadlish> narazie siedze na fluxie, a wydaje mi sie że dalej na openboxie ( *lol* )
<Diabelko> ksie, ksie
<Dreadlish> kij kij
<blessjah_> Dreadlish: ile flux żre ramu?
<Dreadlish> dzisiaj nie chce mi sie po polsku
<Diabelko> Galahad: bo openbox jest lżejsze?
<Diabelko> Galahad: po co komu DE, które i tak nie jest funkcjonalne
<Psotnick> openbox ftw :D
<Dreadlish> blessjah_: odpalone 4 urxvt, ssh, ncmpcpp, mpd i syslog-ng na czystym gentoo - 171mb
<Dreadlish> blessjah_: uptime ~8h
<Diabelko> jak coś ma być niefunkcjonalne, niech chociaż będzie lekkie
<blessjah_> to ja mam nieco wiecej uslug, awesome i 216 mega
<Galahad> w jakim sensie niefunkcjonalne ?
<Galahad> i co znaczy że nie jest lekkie doh w porównaniu do czego ? :D
<ju-rek> kurna przy dzisiejszych cenach ddr3 wam się chce jeszcze kombinować z zajetością pamięci?
<Dreadlish> blessjah_: http://pastebin.com/JVBxATG9 - dokładniej
<Diabelko> ju-rek: ja mam tylko 6GB, więc muszę oszczędzać :(
<blessjah_> po czym sortowane?
<blessjah_> po pid
<Diabelko> Galahad: aplikacje na xfce są totalnie bezużyteczne. I tak żeby mieć coś sensownego trzeba dogrywać gtk i qt.
<Diabelko> Po co to wszystko, skoro od razu można sobie da gołego OB z GTK?
<ju-rek> tak, a co rendery puszczasz na tym gen2?
<Diabelko> Na pewno będzie lżej, a funkcjonalność podobna.
<Galahad> ileż ten open box ma komponentów ? i czemu multum rzeczy trzeba sobie dodawać ... xfce ma wszystko co potrzeba a jak nei potrzeba to wyłączamy i możemy sobie mieć jakieś tam paski spartańskie albo coś w tym stylu......
<Diabelko> ju-rek: taaa, a tak na serio, to po prostu mimo tej "zajętości ramu" niektóre rzeczy są zwyczajnie wolne
<ju-rek> jak wam wolno system chodzi to kupić SSD i jest kop jak cholera
<Galahad> aplikacje na xfce ? jak ktoś urzywa gtk to sobei aplikacje wybiera gtk a jak nie to nei musi i to jest to bo jak odpali coś dla kde to i tak oszczedza zasoby..hmm
<Diabelko> Galahad: jak widać nie rozumiesz idei DE, a ja nie mam siły wyjaśniać.
<Dreadlish> ssd.... TOSZ TO SIE DO DUPY NIE OPŁACA
<Diabelko> ju-rek: bez sensu, za drogo. Lepiej zainstalować coś lżejszego, albo poucinać.
<Psotnick> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19372146/2011-03-06-14%3A25_scrot.png
<Psotnick> THIS IS SPARTAAA ;)
<kklimonda> Diabelko: e tam
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: ob + tint2 + gnome-terminal + conky
<kklimonda> Diabelko: jak zaczniesz ucinać, to obniżasz przyjemność używania kompa.
<Dreadlish> noting special
<Dreadlish> ale za to tapeta niezła
<Diabelko> kklimonda: no zgadza się, ale powiedz mi co np. zrobić z takim KDE z openSUSE najnowszego?
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: sudo rm -rf /
<Dreadlish> :D
<Diabelko> Na komputerze 2x2,4GHz, 2GB ram i jakieś 7200 to zwyczajnie nie chodzi
<Diabelko> gf 7200 *
<Diabelko> aż wstyd w ogóle coś takiego wydawać, co ma większe wymagania od visty
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: jest tylko 1 gnome-terminalal, tylko dla tego, że nie wiem jak ustawić Ctrl+Shift+v w urxvt ;D
<ju-rek> tak najlepiej to jeszcze siedzieć na Socket A i narzekać że sie muli
<Galahad> ja siedzę i nie narzekam :D
<kklimonda> Diabelko: 2GB ramu to już nie jest oszałamiająca ilość.
<kklimonda> Windows 7 na 2GB też nie zachwyca prędkością, szczególnie jak zaczynasz go używać intensywniej
<Dreadlish> ju-rek: ja siedziałem przez pare lat, ale potem lapek siadł i socket p czy tam m nadszedł
<user_> kklimonda: pomoz
<user_> kklimonda: zanmapuj mi jacekowski.org
<Diabelko> kklimonda: owszem, ale to nie zmienia faktu, że wymagania takiego gotowego systemu operacyjnego są nie na miejscu.
<user_> i powiedz co tam dziala
<Dreadlish> lol
<Diabelko> kklimonda: e, ja na W7 z 2GB ram siedziałem od początku. Dopiero teraz kupiłem sobie 4GB dodatkowe.
<Dreadlish> jacekowskiego ni ema?
<user_> bo padlo a z telefonu to ciezko cos klikac
<user_> pingt ciagle dziala chyba wiec to nie siec
<kklimonda> user_: sporo tam stoi
<user_> wiec nie wiem
<user_> hmm
<user_> ssh stoi?
<kklimonda> tak
<user_> mozesz sprobowac sie zalogowac
<user_> czy zapyta o haslo i w ogole
<user_> www dalej dziala?
<kklimonda> siur
<kklimonda> zaraz sprawdzę
<Dreadlish> user_: ktoś ci wjechał na chate?
<Dreadlish> user_: bo http nie działa
<user_> hmm chyba ze to ten blueconnect
<kklimonda> user_: nie, zalogować się nie idzie
<ju-rek> ssh nie działa
<ju-rek> padło po całosci
<user_> hmmmmm
<user_> dziwne
<user_> ping stabilne czasy ma?
<kklimonda> Diabelko: czy ja wiem, czy nie na miejscu - dla mnie to po prostu nowoczesne środowiska, z nowoczesnymi wymaganiami ;)
<kklimonda> tak
<ju-rek> pingi idą
<user_> stabilne?
<ju-rek> rzyma 59-60
<Dreadlish> 60-62 ode mnie
<Dreadlish> czyli jest ok
<user_> hmmm
<user_> dziwne
<kklimonda> telnet na 22 port działa ok
<kklimonda> więc coś innego się stało
<Dreadlish> no i co jakiś czas sie pojawia jakieś 297
<krzys123> Opłaca się kupować matrycę LED?
<Dreadlish> ale to raz na 20 pingów i pewnie przez moją siostre
<Dreadlish> krzys123: nie
<krzys123> TFT/TN czyli?
<user_> kklimonda: pokazalo prompta ssh?
<kklimonda> user_: nie
<kklimonda> user_: łączy, i tyle
<user_> hmm
<Diabelko> kklimonda: no ale bez przesady, na gnome można uzyskać bardzo podobne efekty do KDE i chodzi wszystko nieporównywalnie szybciej i ma mniejsze wymagania.
<user_> jakas powazna awaria hmm
<user_> a kiedy jacekowski znikl?
<kklimonda> Diabelko: podejrzewam, że największym problemem jest twoje gpu
<user_> ew blessjah
<user_> i z jakim msg
<blessjah_> user_: kto?
<user_> jacekowski albo blessjah
<Diabelko> kklimonda: nowai
<kklimonda> (sterowniki nvidii mają słabe wsparcie dla rzeczy z których korzystają "nowoczesne" desktopy linuksowe)
<kklimonda> user_: nie mam pojęcia kiedy
<user_> te dwa nicki
<Galahad> kurcze czy ktoś może mi pomóc zlokalizować pliki przeglądarki ? mam tego dość :(
<user_> hmm
<kklimonda> user_: 13:20            <-- | jacekowski (jacekowski@jacekowski.org) has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<Dreadlish> rano
<Diabelko> kklimonda: u siebie prywatnie mam GTS 250 z 1GB vramu i wszystko chodzi wyśmienicie
<user_> hmm
<Diabelko> oczywiście poza KDE.
<blessjah_> user_: ktoś ty?
<user_> dojde gdzies i laptopa wyciagne
<user_> blessjah_: jacekowski
<kklimonda> Diabelko: mówię - sterowniki nvidia mają słabe wsparcie - wyłączy całe efekty, i zobacz czy tak będzie dalej.
<blessjah_> 13:20 -!- BlessJah [blessjah@unaffiliated/blessjah] has quit [Ping timeout:  240 seconds]
<blessjah_> 13:20 -!- jacekowski [jacekowski@jacekowski.org] has quit [Ping timeout: 252  seconds]
<user_> z telefonu
<Diabelko> kklimonda: jak wyłączysz wszystkie bajery z KDE to nawet jakoś chodzi
<Diabelko> trzeba plasmę powywalać i takie tam guziczki
<blessjah_> user_: eranet? gdzie ty jestes?
<Diabelko> kklimonda: ale co to za przyjemność mieć poucinane? :P
<blessjah_> ping dochodzi, ssh nie dziala
<blessjah_> user_: www tez raczej nie dziala, zaraz jeszcze sprawdze
<user_> na ulicy narcyzow
<Galahad> :D
<user_> w pszczynie
<user_> podazam w kieruunku katowickiej
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Dreadlish> jacekowski w polsce ;d
<blessjah_> triangulacja, zaraz kogos do ciebie wyslemy
<Dreadlish> wolne masz?
<user_> ta
<user_> dojde do miasta i sobie siade z laptopem
<Dreadlish> blessjah_: po co triangulacja - pojechać i szukać gościa z n900 w łapie
<user_> i naprawie
<blessjah_> Dreadlish: troche daleko
<blessjah_> ale mam jego zdjecie
<blessjah_> tzn, musielibysmy uzyc sztuczek z CSI
<blessjah_> ale mysle ze damy rade
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@nb ~ $ traceroute jacekowski.org
<Dreadlish> bash: traceroute: nie znaleziono polecenia
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@nb ~ $
<Dreadlish> oO
<blessjah_> sprawdz tracert
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@nb ~ $ tracert jacekowski.org
<Dreadlish> bash: tracert: nie znaleziono polecenia
<kklimonda> user_: napisz, co się zepsuło jak będziesz wiedział
<user_> tracert to win
<kklimonda> tracepath
<blessjah_> wlasnie dlatego kaze mu sprawdzic
<user_> kklimonda: serwer sie popsul
<blessjah_> i to nagle
<Dreadlish> może lepiej emerge -av traceroute ? :D
<kklimonda> user_: no tyle to się domyślam, ale dlaczego można się do wszystkiego podłączyć, ale już nic nie odpowiada?
<blessjah_> user_: mialem dwie sesje po ssh ktore nagle przestaly odpowiadac, ubilem okna i juz sie nie polaczylem spowrotem
<user_> blessjah_: nie bylo jakiegpos spowolnienia albo czegos?
<user_> hmmm
<user_> nie wyglada na memleaka
<blessjah_> nie wiem, po prostu w pewnym momencie przestalu odpowiadac
<Dreadlish> oj
<Dreadlish> troche portów ma naotwieranych
<blessjah_> Dreadlish: nie chodzi o otwarte porty tylko o dzialajace uslugi
<user_> te co maja byc zamkniete sa zamknete
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> wszystko padło
<user_> ale pokaz liste
<Dreadlish> pastebin?
<user_> ta
<Dreadlish> http://pastebin.com/5zxjBdrY
<user_> hmm
<user_> to ma byc
<user_> wyciagne laptopa i tyle
<blessjah_> papa
<Dreadlish> :<
<Dreadlish> wielka akcja "pomóżmy jacekowskiemu dojść do domu"
<Dreadlish> csi needed
<blessjah_> brb/obiad
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: Malanowski i Partnerzy są potrzebni, a nie jakieś podrzędne CSI
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: od razu bear grylls
<Dreadlish> i białko
<Dreadlish> jacekowski wrócił!
<Diabelko> Hm, jakieś funkcjonalne środowisko programistyczne by mi się przydało do C i Cpp
<jacekkowski> nie bardzo
<kklimonda> Eclipse
<jacekkowski> z blueconnecta dalej jade
<jacekkowski> tylko ze tym razem z laptopa
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Diabelko> kklimonda: dobry pomysł, nigdy nie pamiętam jak ono się nazywa.
<Dreadlish> coś domena na to nie wskazuje
<Diabelko> kklimonda: thx so much ;)
<jacekkowski> ssh to bylo 23
<jacekkowski> czy 22
<kklimonda> 22
<Diabelko> 23 też chyba
<kklimonda> 23 był telnet
<Diabelko> a, prawda
<jacekkowski> poza tym mandacik 50 zl juz zaliczylem
<jacekkowski> za przechodzenie na czerwonym
<jacekkowski> po dyskusjach podniesiony do 100
<kklimonda> jacekkowski: teraz, przed chwilą?
<jacekkowski> z godzine temu
<jacekkowski> ehh
<jacekkowski> zrestartuje i tyle
<Dreadlish> ujć
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> walnij rebuta
<Dreadlish> to zawsze pomaga
<jacekkowski> tylko nie wiem co padlo
<kklimonda> jacekkowski: dedyki w ovh nie mają zdajnej konsoli?
<jacekkowski> maja jak sie doplaci
<kklimonda> ach :)
<jacekkowski> za darmo maja vKVM
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: powaliło cie na 3gb swapa?
<jacekkowski> no to puscilem rebuta
<blessjah_> hm... mam pacjenta z swap 40GB
<jacekkowski> ale to dupa
<blessjah_> jak w ubuntu odmontowac home?
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: nie ;D
<Dreadlish> blessjah_: umount /home :D
<jacekkowski> blessjah_: umount /home
<Diabelko> blessjah_: super pytanie
<blessjah_> nie o to chodzi
<kklimonda> no to zadaj lepsze pytanie :)
<Diabelko> no to wyjaśnij o co chodzi
<blessjah_> hm...
<Dreadlish> logout -> zmieniasz runlevel -> umount
<blessjah_> Dreadlish: o wlasnie o to chodzi
<jacekkowski> umount -l /home tez powinno dac rade
<blessjah_> jak zalogowac sie na roota gdm
<blessjah_> o to chodzi
<jacekkowski> ale musialby sie zalogowac jako roota
<Dreadlish> ctrl+alt+f1 człowiek
<jacekkowski> root*
<blessjah_> gdm
<jacekkowski> hmmm
<jacekkowski> nie wstaje
<blessjah_> pacjent nie poradzi sobie w konsoli
<jacekkowski> ale to moze byc kwestia czasu
<Dreadlish> no to walnij go w łeb
<jacekkowski> a pradu mam malo
<Dreadlish> a ja złaże na dół
<kasiaswiderska> Dreadlish: nie bądz złośliwy
<Dreadlish> złe warunki atmosferyczne
<kklimonda> blessjah_: logujesz się normalnie
<blessjah_> juz mozna?
<kklimonda> blessjah_: jak masz hasło roota ustawione to tak
<blessjah_> jacekkowski: ping
<blessjah_> dziala
<blessjah_> jacekkowski: ssh tez
<Dreadlish> jak nie to sudo passwd i ju
<jacekkowski> no dobra
<jacekkowski> no to na razyie tyle
<blessjah_> BJ[shell]: elo
<BJ[shell]> eloelo
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> dwóch blessjahów?
<blessjah_> Dreadlish: czemu niby nie?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: a co?
<BlessJah> coś ci nie pasuje?
<Dreadlish> tyle łącza :D
<blessjah_> Dreadlish: jest nas dwóch
<BlessJah> blessjah_: mamy przewagę
<Dreadlish> bedzie wpierdol czyli innymi słowy :D
<blessjah_> BlessJah: co mu zrobimy?
 * Dreadlish idzie reanimować dalej systema
<mati75> re
<BlessJah> błąd
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: nie ta sesja?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie, nie to okno
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> każdemu sie udaje
<BlessJah> po restarcie irssi zawsze dolacza do paru kanalow
<Dreadlish> no
<BlessJah> dawno temu to ustawialem i teraz musze tych kilka kanalow pozmieniac, bo tak to musze je caly czas ubijac
<Dreadlish> wykorzystam okazje że nie mam atoma chwilowo, tylko pdc i zrobie reboot
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> po reboocie
<Dreadlish> wróciliśmy na archa łajno
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i co, analiza logow cos powiedziala?
<Scorpion_on> !herbata
<kklimonda> rysiek|pl: ping
<kklimonda> ech, nie cierpię maili.. są takie wolne ;)
<lisu> kklimonda: takie wolne, a skąd tyle się ich rodzi ... heh
<kklimonda> lisu: bo zazwyczaj są wygodne - dla mnie po prostu trochę za wolne jak coś diagnozuję
<Scorpion_on> Jest kto z Rzeszówa?
<BlessJah> mazowsze
<buber> Wołomin ;]
<lisu> Scorpion_on: ja z okolic
<Scorpion_on> lisu, ile km do miasta?)
<lisu> 20 :D
<lisu> Scorpion_on: jeszcze ci podam kierunek i znajdziesz mnie na mapie hehe
<jacekowski> BlessJah: gowno
<jacekowski> BlessJah: logi sie o 13 skonczyly
<BlessJah> włamanie?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: czyli jakby dyski cos
<BlessJah> chwila
<jacekowski> kontroler moze
<BlessJah> bo przeciez zapisywalem cos na dysku chyba
<jacekowski> bo raid powinien uciagnac
<BlessJah> zapisalo sie
<jacekowski> to moze przed padem zapisales
<BlessJah> ale wtedy logi nie konczylyby sie o 13
<BlessJah> damn, zapisalem o 12:59
<jacekowski> nie mowie dokladnie 13:00
<jacekowski> okolo 13
<BlessJah> 12:59 ask.sh
<jacekowski> laptopa rozladowalem a nie chce mi sie klikac na telefonie
<kklimonda> wydało się, blessjah dosnął serwer ;)
<BlessJah> 1315< tak sie koncza logi irssi
<BlessJah> 13:15
<jacekowski> mam program monitorujacy ktory siedzi z mlockiem w pamieci
<jacekowski> i tez nic z niego nie mam
<BlessJah> włamanie?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to cos z dyskami
<jacekowski> tylko nie wiem co dokladnie
<BlessJah> wysylaj dane na jakis dodatkowy serwer co minute
<jacekowski> no wysylalo
<jacekowski> i tez sie konczy
<BlessJah> na zewnatrz?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> wyslalo ram wyslalo cpu dysku nie doslalo
<BlessJah> czyli dyski?
<jacekowski> kontroler moze
<BlessJah> a teraz dziala?
<BlessJah> jak wykonac skrypt w skrypcie?
<jacekowski> no raczej
<jacekowski> tak jak kazdy inny program
<jacekowski> ide sobie
<BlessJah> poczekaj
<BlessJah> bo ty moze bedziesz wiedzial
<jacekowski> ide
<BlessJah> skrypt wykonuje sie kilka sekund, tworzy tez blokade .lock
<BlessJah> chce sprawdzac co sekunde czy sie wykonal na podstawie tej blokady
<BlessJah> on ma w tle sie wykonac i po zapisaniu wynikow do pliku ma usuwac blokade
<BlessJah> while [ -e "blokada" ] ; do echo blokada; sleep 1s ; done?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: flock użyj
<BlessJah> co to jest?
<kklimonda> narzędzie służące do blokowania przy użyciu plików
<BlessJah> nie wazne jak dlugi skrypt przekaze dane w górę
<BlessJah> moze dac echo i zewnetrzny zapisze to, moze zrzucac do pliku, to najmniej wazne
<BlessJah> kklimonda: zalezy mi na tym zeby wyswietlalo napis "blokada istnieje" co sekunda
<BlessJah> kklimonda: bo tak naprawde bede napis przez nc na zewnatrz przekazywal i to zdalny serwer bedzie co sekunda sprawdzal, wiec sleepa nawet nie daje, bo to zdalny bedzie pytal co sekunda
<kklimonda> czemu ty to w bashu piszesz?
<BlessJah> bo w niczym innym nie umiem
<BlessJah> to raz
<BlessJah> dwa ze w bashu sie to da zrobic, nawet bez zabawy socketami
<BlessJah> bo nc to robi
<BlessJah> trzy ze latwo moge zedytowac cos dopisac etcc
<kklimonda> pewnie się da, ale to już rzeźbienie w kupie jest.
<BlessJah> element wysylajacy rzeczywiscie moge i powinienem napisac w czyms innym
 * kklimonda kiedyś sobie w bashu napisał skrypt do ściągania podcastów ze wszystkim czego taki skrypt potrzebuje..
<kklimonda> potem jak to musiałem edytować to tylko płacz pozostał ;)
<BlessJah> ale do zbierania info o serwerze musze basha, bo za duzo programow wykorzystuje
<BlessJah> poza tym bash jest bardziej przenosny
 * Enlik zrobił stosunkowo zaawansowanego bota w bashu.
<kklimonda> BlessJah: a nie lepiej użyć gotowych narzędzi do tego?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: chce to sobie w dymku pokazywac
<BlessJah> poza tym chce w ten sam sposob przysylac z zdalnego serwera do siebie informacje ze ktos do mnie na gg/jabbera/irca pisze
<sysek> MAGIC PEOPLE, VOODOO PEOPLE
<qrq1> Hmm
<qrq1> Smack my bitch up :D
<BlessJah> damn, przechodziło do pętli zanim się blokada utworzyła
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jakie sa gotowe narzedzia do tego?
<BlessJah> bo ja juz mam gotowy skrypt i wiem co robilem źle
<kklimonda> BlessJah: flock służy do tworzenia blokad z użyciem plików, ale to nie pomoże w twoim przypadku.
<kklimonda> BlessJah: robisz pewnie tak: skrypt a odpala skrypt b, który tworzy blokadę, a potem czeka w pętli aż blokada się zwolni
<tar-gz> kklimonda: dupa ściągnąłem *iso i coś nie bangla
<BlessJah> problem byl w tym ze skrypt& nie zdazal utworzyc blokady zanim while zaczelo sprawdzac czy blokada nadal istnieje
<kklimonda> tar-gz: coś?
<BlessJah> naprawilem tworzac blokade skryptem zewnetrznym zamiast wewnetrznym i zostawiajac wewnetrznemu jedynie usuniecie jej
<tar-gz> nie montuje mi czegoś przy bootowaniu
<kklimonda> tar-gz: w czasie instalacji?
<kklimonda> czy po?
<kklimonda> i czego nie montuje?
<tar-gz> chce odpalić te iso jako live cd
<tar-gz> i wyświetla błąd cannot mount coś tam /cdrom
<gtriderxc> eee, ubuntu wreszcie doszło do po wielu latach do genialnej rzeczy
<gtriderxc> You can reinstall ${CURDISTRO} without losing any of your important documents or applications.
<kklimonda> to od dawna jest
<gtriderxc> gdzie?
<kklimonda> w instalatorze
<gtriderxc> qrde
<gtriderxc> aaa
<gtriderxc> bo ja od trzech wersji robię upgrade
<kklimonda> jak instalujesz Ubuntu to wykrywa, że w /home katalog użytkownika i go nie kasuje.
<kklimonda> mam spokój dzięki temu - nie muszę oddzielnej partycji wydzielać
<gtriderxc> no bank. to ja nie bedę musiał się juz martwić, gdy ktoś cos zepsuje i naprawiac mu syatem przez sloneczko
<gtriderxc> *systemu
<kklimonda> znając życie zaszyfrują sobie folder domowy i zapomną hasło
<kklimonda> więc i tak martwić się musisz ;)
<gtriderxc> :)
<sysek> use windows lol
<gtriderxc> windows>system do którego nie wolno podłaczc pen drive'a:)
<sysek> czemu :( ?
<Nerihsa> bo popsuje
<gtriderxc> bo nigdy nie wiesz co na nim jest, a zwykle podłączenie na win wykłada system
<|B|enedyktXVI> cus ow wajruses!
<gtriderxc> mam tu na mysli zwykłych zjadaczy chleba
<gtriderxc> nie ludzi, którzy potrafią sobie zablokować pewne rzeczy
<gtriderxc> a i tak niegdy nie wiadomo na ile blokada będzie skuteczna
<gtriderxc> kklimonda:
<gtriderxc> This will <b>erase</b> all your programs, documents, photos, music, and any other files in all operating systems.
<gtriderxc> czyli ta opcja kasuje wszystko inne oprócz home?
<sysek> :(
<gtriderxc> windy zdmuchuje z powierzchni dysku?
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: jak wybierz opcję instalacji na całym dysku to tak
<qermit> gtriderxc: głupoty gadasz, do linuxa jak podłączysz pendrive to też ci może cały system rozwalić
<gtriderxc> jak?
<qermit> tak samo jak na windowsie
<gtriderxc> ?
<gtriderxc> bez sudo?
<kklimonda> teoretyczni
<kklimonda> jak wykorzystasz kilka oddzielnych dziur
<qermit> jak ma sie zle konfigurowany system
<gtriderxc> a jakies szczegóły?
<gtriderxc> bo mnie to bardzo interesuje
<kklimonda> jeżeli masz dziurawego evince
<kklimonda> i do tego dziurę w kernelu która daje roota
<kklimonda> to możesz rozwalić system
<gtriderxc> wow
<qermit> łał
<Galahad> jeśli włożysz i bedzie dziura to kaplica :D
<jacekowski> te z suidem sa ciekawe
<jacekowski> jak masz jakis linuxowy fs na pendraku
<jacekowski> bo montuje z suidami i wszystkim
<kklimonda> jacekowski: lol?
<BlessJah> ejej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zawsze tak jest?
<jacekowski> zauwaz ze ubuntu montuje bez nosuid
 * BlessJah od dzisiaj na pendraku nosi suidowaną binarkę sh i rm
<BlessJah> jak nie przejme kontroli przez sh to przynajmniej im nabałaganie
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Dreadlish> niezłe :DDD
<jacekowski> linux i security przestale isc w parze
<jacekowski> wtedy kiedy sie userfriendly pokazalo
<Dreadlish> no niestety
<BlessJah> haha nie ma błędów!!!
<BlessJah> na szybko taśmą klejącą poprawiłem skrypt żeby bardziej przenosny był
<BlessJah>  ␚
<BlessJah> co to za znak? znaczek?
<Nerihsa> czy jest program/skrypt na linuxa ktory robi cos podobnego do http://www.ghacks.net/2008/01/30/create-screenshots-from-movie-frames/
<Nerihsa> ?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: e, ubuntu montuje z nosuid,nodev
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dc potrzebuje
<BlessJah> jacekowski: da rade, czy juz nie dzisiaj?
<Galahad> http://tinyurl.com/67txrfw fail
<BlessJah> pierdut
<Galahad> hehe http://tinyurl.com/rat-tail-fail szczury mutanty :D
<BlessJah> nudzi ci sie
<KelThuzad> czesc jak moge zaktualizowac playonlinux
<KelThuzad> w okienku widac ze aktualizacja jest dostepna ale program sie nie aktualizuje
<KelThuzad> ??
<Nerihsa> hm
<KelThuzad> probowalem sudo apt-get update i pozniej upgrade ale nic nie dalo bo nie ma zadnych pakietow
<KelThuzad> ??
<Galahad> BlessJah, Linux mi się nie psuje to co mam robić ?
<paszo2008> czesc
<paszo2008> mam pytanie dot vps
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: nie aktualizujemy softu w stabilnych wydaniach
<kklimonda> jeżeli play on linux podaje taką informację, to pewnie pobiera ją ze strony projektu
<KelThuzad> czyli musze jeszcze raz zainstalowac
<paszo2008> do tej pory korzysta³emz shared hosting wiec nie mam pojêcia ja ugryzc temat:
<KelThuzad> bo na stronie projektu jest juz nowsza wersja
<paszo2008> chodzi o podpiecie domeny
<paszo2008> domene mam zarejestrowana w innej firmie
<KelThuzad> a jak jeszcze raz zainstaluje to strace zainstalowane gry na steamie i samego steama
<KelThuzad> ??
<kklimonda> pewnie nie
<KelThuzad> :):)
<paszo2008> przykladowa.pl
<kklimonda> paszo2008: i ta firma zapewne dostarcza ci narzędzi do obsłygi domeny
<KelThuzad> kurcze ?? nie wiem co robic ale jak sie mowi raz  sie zyje :)
<paszo2008> tak ale tam jest tylko mozliwosc wskazania na inny nameserver
<KelThuzad> a mozna jakos sam program zaktualizowac
<KelThuzad> ??
<kklimonda> paszo2008: no to musisz wskazać na NS do którego masz dostęp
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: zapewne masz deba, zainstaluj go i tyle
<KelThuzad> ok
<paszo2008> a czy ma to sens zeby na vps zainstalowac server dns np bind?
<paszo2008> bo nie mam takiego servera
<kklimonda> nie ma sensu
<kklimonda> główny serwer nazw musi być na innym serwerze, z inną domeną
<paszo2008> a jak na przyklad zdobyc dostep do takiego servera nazw?
<kklimonda> większość firm sprzedających VPSy daje dostęp do swoich NS, by móc podpiąć domenę tam
<paszo2008> a ajk nie daje?
<KelThuzad> mam jeszcze jednow pytanie w gnome shell nie otwiera mi sie steam
<kklimonda> paszo2008: to musisz poszukać w internecie, albo wśród znajomych
<KelThuzad> tam gdzie jest dowyboru jaki pulpit chcesz wybrac to jest pokoazane okno steam ale jak juz na nie najedzam i okno pokazuje sie na caly monitoze to steam juz nie ma ??
<kklimonda> paszo2008: czasem można znaleść darmowe serwery. ew. przetransferuj domenę do firmy która od razu daje swoje NSy
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: gnome-shell jest w wersji alpha - zgłoś to na ich bug tracker i tyle
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> test
<foreste> http://polskiwolfenstein.pl/index.php
<qrq1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUOjBKD6mtg
<luki1025> są jakieś informacje o Ubuntu 11.04?
<qrq1> Zależy jakie informacje Cię interesują
<qrq1> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-11-04-alpha-3-released/
<dKc___> hop hoop?
<BlessJah> dKc___: i czego mordę drzesz?
<dKc___> asz pierniczysz tam
<dKc___> powiedz mie lepiej czy jest taki odtwarzacz na linuxa ktory automatycznie wczytuje kolejne odcinki filmow jesli sa w jednym folderze (jak SubEdit na winde)?
<BlessJah> bash
<BlessJah> for file in *; do vlc $file ; done
<dKc___> :)
<dKc___> aszseprzetestuje
<dKc___> a jakos niegeekowo?
<BlessJah> ale po co niegeekowo jak mozna geekowo?
<BlessJah> nie latwiej je zaznaczyc i odpalic oba?
<dKc___> nie
<BlessJah> czemu?
<BlessJah> niektórzy naprawdę sobie życie lubią utrudniać
<dKc___> słyszałem, że Polacy mają jedne z najbardziej skomplikowanych trybów myślenia
<kasiaswiderska> vlc ma przecież listę odtwarzania
<dKc___> ale ja chce nawet bez listy
<dKc___> zreszta jak kiedys probowalem to nie dzialalo:P
<kasiaswiderska> ale przecież lista to takie nie geekowe rozwiązanie i jest... nie przekombinowane :)
<BlessJah> dKc___: w takim razie uzyj mojego rozwiazania
<dKc___> wlasnie uzywam
<dKc___> zobaczymy czy dam rade :>
<BlessJah> i dziala?
<dKc___> no dziala
<BlessJah> to ciekawe
<dKc___> czemu?
<dKc___> a
<BlessJah> nie, nic
<dKc___> jak zamykam w srodku
<dKc___> to oczywiscie errorami syipe
<dKc___> i sie zawiesilo na koncu
<BlessJah> vlc zawsze errorami sypalo
<dKc___> jeszcze nie moge tutaj przewijac strzalkami wrr
<BlessJah> hjkl
<BlessJah> vim/nethack style
<dKc___> opoznienie napisow
<BlessJah> mozesz w vlc ustawic
<kasiaswiderska> F albo G
<dKc___> no G
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: narzedzia->synchronizacja
<BlessJah> czyli nieefektywna i pracochlonna metoda
<kasiaswiderska> ja wciskam po kolei literki aż trafie na te co trzeba :P
<shiira> ;)
<tar-gz> Re
<BlessJah> ciekawe podejscie
<tar-gz> Który język programowania jest najłatwiejszy do nauczenia?
<Galahad> ruby
<BlessJah> brainfuck
<BlessJah> ni
<BlessJah> whitespace
<r_a_f> tar-gz: python albo java - nie wiem czy najłatwiejsze (na pewno nie ) ale za to wszędzie się przydadzą
<BlessJah> tar-gz: python jest najlepszy na poczatek
<kasiaswiderska> pascal :P
<BlessJah> java nie jest latwa
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: html
<Galahad> ruby - java :)
<kasiaswiderska> html to nie jest jezyk programowania
<BlessJah> wiem
<BlessJah> "Actually it's a pot" jesli pamietasz jeszcze o co chodziło
<Galahad> ^^!
<r_a_f> a co do ustawiania / opóxniania napisow to polecam Gnome Subtitles
<dKc___> c++ dawaj tar-gz
<Galahad> tar-gz, bierz się za Ruby ;)
<dKc___> w javie hello world sie pisze bardzo dlugo
<dKc___> czemu Ruby?
<kklimonda> bo Ruby jest teraz dżezi
<Galahad> bo to najbardziej naturalny język programowania :>
<BlessJah> Galahad: najbardziej naturalny to logo
<BlessJah> damn ogrywa mnie bot pisany w lua
<tar-gz> Galahad: to się do czegoś przyda?
<dKc___> czemu jest dżezi?
<kasiaswiderska> Ja osobiście najlepiej wspominam C.
<Galahad> ponadto ma fajnie opracowane pomoce i dobrze napisane książki i można szybko brać się za rais :D
<kklimonda> tar-gz: jeżeli chcesz się uczyć języka programowania który się przyda to tylko Java
<kklimonda> nawet za 100 lat Java będzie jak FORTRAN
<BlessJah> python i ruby sa porownywalne
<BlessJah> caly czas jest swieta wojna
<qermit> o fak dziewczyna czy przebieraniec?
<BlessJah> qermit: torrentow
<qermit> tak myslalem
<Galahad> java jest bardzo ok ale programiści javy lubią ruby ;D
 * dKc___ podaje śliniak
<Galahad> i berluskoni tez lubi ruby :D
<kklimonda> Galahad: programiści Java mają mózgi zryte latami pracy z tym językiem ;)
<Galahad> tar-gz, bunga bunga ruby :D
<qermit> ruby sruby
<dKc___> gupia ta Java jest jakas
<qermit> asemplera niech sie nauczy
<dKc___> nie moge sie w dokumentacji jakos tam odnalezc
<qermit> asemblera
<dKc___> o asemblera na poczatek
<tar-gz> qermit: przecież mikroprocesorów programował nie będę
<kasiaswiderska> Nie no ludzie. Serio - C.
<Galahad> ale prawda jest taka że trzeba wszystkeigo spróbować a potem wybrać ...niestety nie ma łatwo
<qermit> tar-gz: co z tego, bez asemblera nie mozna nauczyc sie C
<tar-gz> w technikum się asemblera uczylem.
<kklimonda> qermit: e tam
<Galahad> chyab że ktoś ma szczęście i trafi odrazu na pasujący mu język :>
<tar-gz> na tablicy "programowaliśmy" w asemblerze
<kklimonda> qermit: opinia, że C to przenośny assembler jest nie do końca trafiona
<dKc___> też jestem z C
<dKc___> za*
<qermit> dKc___: jeżeli chcesz napisać hello world w javie musisz najpierw opakować opakowanie opakowania ciągu znaków w opakopwanie
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> cała java
<tar-gz> kklimonda: można na priv?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: można
<qermit> kklimonda: ja lubie pisać w bibliotece QT
<kklimonda> qermit: też lubię
<dKc___> Qt ma fajną dokumentację
<qermit> pisze sie wygodniej niz w javie
<Dreadlish> ja nie ogarniam ;d
<BlessJah> damn
<kklimonda> qermit: bo w Javie się nie pisze wygodnie
<BlessJah> qermit: torrent to teraz nataszka
<dKc___> co ma ptaszka
<Galahad> a i tak pewnie pojawią sie niowsze lepsze języki ciągle się coś zmienia ...
<kklimonda> Galahad: i tak, i nie
<Galahad> fakt kklimonda ^^
<kklimonda> Galahad: pewne trendy się nie zmienią. Na przykład Java jeszcze przez dekady będzie jednym z popularniejszych języków
<kklimonda> większość programistów zna tylko jeden język
<BlessJah> ja znam wiecej
<BlessJah> i nawet programista nie jestem
<Galahad> będzie to pewnei nowe spojrzenie powstałe z połaczenia "tego dobrego" z jezyków które już istniały wcześneij ...normalka
<kklimonda> BlessJah: e tam, ty znasz basha (sam pisałeś ;))
<dKc___> BlessJah: no właśnie!
<BlessJah> c, java, python, perl, ruby, pascal, whitespace, c++, bash, cobol
<kklimonda> Galahad: swoją drogą na przykład C# bardzo ładnie ewoluuje
<dKc___> a brejnfak gdzie, sie pytam!
<Dreadlish> tam gdzie jego miejsce :D
<BlessJah> php, brainfuck, Ook, c#, lua
<BlessJah> sporo jezykow znam
<Dreadlish> ja znam c, pythona i php
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: a Algol?
<BlessJah> nie znam
<Dreadlish> reszte znam w stylu "musze co chwile zaglądać do dokumentacji pbo padne"
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: znasz czy umiesz?
<Galahad> a rej :D
<dKc___> brainfuck, whitespacce, Ook, Cow, HQ9++
<dKc___> chcialbym znac
<BlessJah> Ook OOk ook Ook xD
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: umiem w nich kodzić na tyle żeby powiedzieć że znam ;d
<dKc___> Moo tez dobre:P
<Galahad> http://www.rey-lang.ovh.org/pl/index.htm ^^
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: na odwrot, bo ja znam tez assemblera, choc hello world bym nie wyskrobal
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: no to jak kto to nazwie
<Dreadlish> ja assemblera umiem przeczytać i poprawić
<Dreadlish> ale napisać większy kawałek kodu - niet
<dKc___> ej, fajny ten rey
<dKc___> ale mogli go nazwac Rej :>
<Galahad> nom całkiem ok
<Galahad> rej był jeden i niech tak zostanie :D
<Dreadlish> Mikołaj Rej
<dKc___> hm!
<Dreadlish> "Polacy nie gęsi, swój kanał na freenode też mają!"
<Galahad> chodzi pewnei o ta maksyme: neichaj to narodowie wzdy postronni znaja iż poalcy nei gęsi i swój Język mają ; D
<dKc___> http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x218/datnegro84/Amen-Brother.jpg
<Galahad> nie kminie co z tymi gęsiami :F
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> nikt nie kmini
<Dreadlish> tylko rej kmini
<Dreadlish> :D
<Galahad> heh rej jest ok jak jedzi n kler to słabo :D
<Dreadlish> i "pseudopoloniści" zmuszający do interpretacji
<Galahad> jak sie czyta jego dzieła to łatwo można dojśc do wniosku że nic sie w PL nie zmieniło od 16 weiku ! :F
<Dreadlish> nom
<dKc___> jacy pseudopoloniści?
<Galahad> temu geś tamtemu kokosz proboszczowi się upokorz :D
<Dreadlish> o kij
<Dreadlish> bieber na youtube ma większość na minusie
<dKc___> nie znają się na dobrej muzyce
<BlessJah> Galahad: 'że polacy nie gęsi, iż swój język mają'
<Dreadlish> no
<BlessJah> Galahad: poszło o łacinę
<Dreadlish> gęsi mają wspólny langłicz
<Dreadlish> wszyscy tak samo pieprzą
<Dreadlish> i nawet nie solą
<Galahad> hmm w istocie azaliż tak mogło być :D
<dKc___> a ja dziś to i to zrobiłem kanapce
<BlessJah> chyba dokładnie o to, że łacina miała brzmieć jak gęganie i była kaleczona
<Dreadlish> a polacy zarąbiści słowianie, mają ostro narąbane w banie :D
<dKc___> i jest mi wstyd
<Galahad> nowa łacina to angielski :D
<Galahad> i co sie zmieniło ? hehehh tak samo jest :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Caemyr> nie
<Galahad> Caemyr, gorzej ?
<Caemyr> gesi w tym zdaniu to nie rzeczownik ale przymiotnik
<BlessJah> Caemyr: o lacine chodzi, nie?
<Caemyr> BlessJah: o niemiecki
<Caemyr> ale musialbym Tatarkiewicza wyciagnac i sprawdzic
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> niemiec to nie byl niemowa?
<Caemyr> mozliwe ze ogolnie o obce jezyki
<Galahad> no to wystarczy wpompować w język Rey kilka dziesiat milionów złoty i będzie popularny jak java :D
<Caemyr> BlessJah: w tym sensie ze nie mowil po naszemu
<Caemyr> Niemcem okreslano kazdego obcokrajowce
<BlessJah> w tym sensie ze na targu kupowal jak niemowa
<Caemyr> nie akurat germancow
<Galahad> Caemyr, chyba jednak o łacine chodziło
<Galahad> bo rej był kalwinem chyba a kalwini to z niemiec wiec ich lubiał
<BlessJah> pokazywal na migi i costam sobie gdagal po jakiemu chcial
<Caemyr> BlessJah: ano
<Caemyr> Galahad: nie
<Caemyr> pamietaj o realiach tamtych czasow
<Galahad> => nil :D
<BlessJah> jędrek kapitan zamku chojnic
<Caemyr> ano
<kasiaswiderska> wikipedia mówi, że to o łacinie.
<Caemyr> BlessJah: ale o tym pisal juz wczesniej tatarkiewicz
<BlessJah> widac jędrek zna a jego słuchacze nie
<Caemyr> jak na zlosc nie mam nigdzie pod reka
<BlessJah> zreszta ja tatarkiewicza nie czytalem a przynajmniej nie pamietam
<Caemyr> BlessJah: bo o takich niuansach na j.pol nie ucza
<Caemyr> a szkoda
<BlessJah> tak, wielka szkoda
<BlessJah> zreszta wogole fajna teraz edukacja
<kklimonda> "Do not be fooled. Apple is the best
<Galahad> hehe nom
<kklimonda> GNU/Linux operating system for the desktop. Ok, so they don't use
<BlessJah> jedna obowiazujaca interpretacja jest
<kklimonda> Linux and probably not all of GNU."
<kklimonda> zomg
<BlessJah> ke?
<Caemyr> a jedrek jest doskonalym popularyzatorem
<BlessJah> Caemyr: najgorzej jesli uczen ma wlasna intepretacje
<Caemyr> ta, slyszalem
<BlessJah> ta, poczulem
<numique> o/
<Caemyr> np to ze Szymborska interpretacje swojego wiersza w egz maturalnym
<Caemyr> napisala na 70%
<BlessJah> Caemyr: ty czym sie zajmujesz? jakims polonista jestes? czy takie hobby?
<Caemyr> BlessJah: sysadmin:>
<KelThuzad> czesc
<Caemyr> ale po ogolniaku humanista
<BlessJah> tiaaa...
<Caemyr> tyle ze za starej matury
<Caemyr> kklimonda??
<Caemyr> kklimonda: skad to?
<Galahad> disiaj to jest pomieszanie z poplątaniem w tej edukacji
<kklimonda> Caemyr: z listu jaki na listę ubuntu-desktop przyszedł
<Caemyr> :>>
<Caemyr> link?
<Caemyr> btw
<Caemyr> wiecie ze firefox nie ma nic wspolnego z lisem:>
<kasiaswiderska> Caemyr: wiemy
<kasiaswiderska> :)
<Caemyr> heh
<gtriderxc> dlaczego?
<Caemyr> bo sie nie tak dawno zaskoczylem dzieki Animal Planet
<kklimonda> Caemyr: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-March/002814.html
<Caemyr> kklimonda: podziekowac
<sysek> fajnie
<sysek> flash mi sie wyswietla na rozowo ;)
<kklimonda> gdzieś to słyszałem ;)
<gtriderxc> sorry ale gdyby nie ta zua wikipedia, do dzisiaj bym nie przetłumaczył niektorych aplikacji w centrum oprogramowania
<kklimonda> sysek: włącz akcelerację sprzętową ;)
<sysek> ciekawe jak
<sysek> direct rendering: Yes
<kklimonda> sysek: we flashu samym
<kklimonda> sysek: albo włączy, albo wyłącz - nie pamiętam, ale coś z tego pomagało
<kklimonda> sysek: prawym klikasz na flasha, i masz Settings
<sysek> hm. nie dziala :|
<sysek> najlepsze to
<dKc___> co takiego fajnego ma  w sobie haiku?
<sysek> ze tylko na jutubuie mam rozowo
<Dreadlish> to że nic nie działa
<Galahad> haiku to te wierszyki ?
<Caemyr> japonska poezja
<Dreadlish> sie znaleźli
<kklimonda> sysek: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/fwb89/why_are_youtube_videos_tinted_red/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<Dreadlish> znawcy kultury japońskiej od razu
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5t8fg56> (at www.reddit.com)
<Caemyr> Dreadlish: nei ja
<Galahad> mądrej głowie dość w dwie słowie :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> japierdziele
<Dreadlish> przewody porąbałem
<sysek> kklimonda: spasiba balszoj ;)
<Galahad> japończycy sa ogólnie mądrzejsi od nas polaków :F
<Dreadlish> japończycy tylko zapierdalać umieją :D
<Dreadlish> że tak powiem
<Galahad> na nasze szczęście sa tez bardziej ześwirowani bo inaczej wygrali by wojne :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> oni pracoholicy są
<Galahad> a My nie ? :>
<PushUpek> my strajkujemy kiedy się tylko da :P
<Dreadlish> u nich nie ma emerytur
<Dreadlish> szkoda że krzystara tu nie ma
<Galahad> u nas nie są jeszcze tka silne związki i dlatego sa strajki
<kasiaswiderska> Dreadlish: jak to nie ma emerytur jak są
<Dreadlish> kasiaswiderska: ryl?
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: mówisz z własnego doswiadczenia
 * BlessJah chowa się za firewall...
<kasiaswiderska> Dreadlish: jak nie ma emerytur skoro Japonczycy boja się ich obniżenie?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: Japończycy to pracoholicy, czy Europejczycy się po prostu obijają? ;)
<r_a_f> niby nie mają emerytur - ale po całym świecie z nikonami jeżdżą ( i dobrze ) - więc tak źle to u nich nie jest ;)
<Galahad> hmm r_a_f to pojecei względne bo podobno jest mnóstwo "bogatych" z gadżetami internetem ale z trudem wiążących koniec z końcem
<syngress> Powiedzcie mi, po odinstalowaniu aplikacji w Ubuntu (remove, purge) i zainstalowaniu jej ponownie - pozostają ustawienia z poprzednio odinstalowanej ? :-/
<syngress> to normalne ?
<r_a_f> syngress: nie powinny zostac
<BlessJah> r_a_f: u nich inna kultura
<BlessJah> r_a_f: utrzymujesz rodziców i dziadków?
<Galahad> tak..to dziwne jaki rodzaj partycji ?
<r_a_f> syngress: ale sprawdź po odinstalowaniu czy w .config  albo innym nie został katalog z ustawieniami - to się zdarza
<syngress> Galahad: pytasz mnie jaki rodzaj partycji ?
<BlessJah> syngress: to normalne, ustawienia sa w home
<Galahad> a tak przepraszam nie dałem nicku syngress ^^
<kasiaswiderska> W mojej książce jest napisane "w Japonii istanieje panstwowy i prywatny system zabezpieczen emerytalnych".
<r_a_f> BlessJah: dziadków nie - ale rodziców częściowo ;) i co Ty na to?
<BlessJah> nic
<BlessJah> ilu jest takich jak ty?
<BlessJah> jaki procent spoleczenstwa utrzymuje dziadkow i rodzicow?
<Galahad> hmm teoretycznie to bardzo dużo ....
<r_a_f> ale nie zapominajmy, że i vice-versa
<Galahad> różni się to skąd kasa się bierze ;)
<BlessJah> bezposrednio, nie poprzez zus
<syngress> BlessJah: sprawdzę czy coś tam zostaje z tego programu (dzięki) - Galahad : ext4
<sysek> pulseaudio jest pod windowsa oO ?
<kklimonda> jest
<kklimonda> przynajmniej było
<Galahad> np na podatki pracujemy ponad pół roku i dodatkowo 4 chyba osoby "wiszą" statystycznie na jednym pracujacym :D
<r_a_f> na razie to się rozmnażać trzeba - bo jest 'mały' problem lol
<r_a_f> żaden system nić nie da, jak nie będzie nowego pokolenia ;)
<BlessJah> r_a_f: tiaa... no to na co czekasz?
<syngress> r_a_f: niech nam dadza więcej zarobić - nie będzie problemu z przyrostem
<Galahad> więc było nie było utrzymujemy rodzinkę ale nei koniecznie swoją i to czy chcemy czy nie :F
<r_a_f> ja już połowę roboty minimum wykonałem :p
<r_a_f> ale przy tym kryzysie lekko nie jest
<Galahad> r_a_f, jest dzień specjalny -świeto
<Galahad> w czerwcu chyba jest o którego to momentu pracujemy na siebie
<Galahad> od*
<r_a_f> eee no zakładajcie firmy i twórzcie miejsca pracy - nie ma już komuny
<kklimonda> Galahad: a to bierze pod uwagę wszystkie podatki czy tylko dochodowy?
<Galahad> dziesiecina w średnioweiczu to nic w porównaniu z 50-ciną w dzisiejszych czasach
<r_a_f> janek wisnia padł podobno
<r_a_f> i teraz go gloryfikuja
<Galahad> kklimonda, chyba wszystkie vaty chyba też
<PushUpek> r_a_f: mam firmę i wcale nie jest tak wesoło, sam zus to 1k w plecy co miesiąc
<Galahad> jasne ze jest to "umowne" bo uśrednione ale daje pojecei jak z nas zdzierają
<BlessJah> r_a_f: widzisz bo z tym przyrostem jest jak z ksiazkami
<BlessJah> statystyczny polak czyta pol ksiazki rocznie
<Galahad> :D
<r_a_f> PushUpek: nie tłumacz mi bo ten sam problem przeżuwam ...
<Galahad> BlessJah, zawyżasz średnią
<BlessJah> przezemnie juz 20 statystycznych polakow nic nie przeczyta w tym roku
<BlessJah> a dopiero sie rozkrecam
<Caemyr> Galahad: ale zakres zobowiazan panstwa tez jest nieco inny
<Caemyr> niz wtedy
<Galahad> hmm serio ?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jeszcze ważne co się czyta ;}
<PushUpek> BlessJah: to ja wyrabiam normę za 40 Polaków chyba :P albo i więcej ;D
<Ciaho> ktoś musi nabić te 0,5 książki na głowe
<ari-tczew> poki nie upadnie socjalizm u nas to nigdy nie bedzie lepiej
<Caemyr> Galahad: nie da sie zjesc ciastka i miec ciastka
<Galahad> jest taki sam jest to "zakres" obowiązków czyli ściema że to niby tylko państwo może
<BlessJah> kklimonda: no tylu ksiazek kucharskich to ja nie przeczytam
<Galahad> a jak przyjdzie co do czego to państwo ma cie wnosie
<Caemyr> piekne, demagogiczne i nic nie wnoszace do dyskusji
<Galahad> trzeba iśc do prywaciarzy leczyć się ,ochraniać, odkładać na emeryturę i dodatkwo sponsorowac "państwo" :>
<BlessJah> PushUpek: ile przeczytales od stycznia?
<PushUpek> 10
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ale czego?
<PushUpek> + kilka technicznych ;D
<PoKrAk> re
<kklimonda> BlessJah: pulp fiction, czy normalnych książek?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: zdefiniuj pulp fiction
<PoKrAk> jo PushUpek obiboku
<Galahad> a wielcy "państwo" rządzący robią to czego nei chcesz ...:(
 * kasiaswiderska stopuje się z książkami i ostatnio dwie na dwa całe dni ma :)
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: mrrr ;D
<kklimonda> BlessJah: książki masowe - jakieś fantasy, sci-fi, detektywistyczne etc.
<BlessJah> fanstasy, sci-fi ale niekoniecznie masowe
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no ale z tego niewiele wynika
<BlessJah> tzn?
<PoKrAk> p.k. dick rulez
<BlessJah> co ma wynikac
<Galahad> ja sie brałem za grand design ale odpuściłem poczekam az wydadzą po polsku :F
<kklimonda> BlessJah: takie książki mało w sobie treści mają.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: tresci?
<PushUpek> jak to mało?
<BlessJah> staram sie wybierac takie zeby mialy tresc
<Galahad> hmm...
<kklimonda> można przeczytać miesięcznie 3-4 książki fantasy/sci-fi i nic z tego nie wyniknie
<kklimonda> oprócz tego, że to miły sposób spędzenia czasu
<BlessJah> kklimonda: taki ksenocyd orsona scotta carda
<Galahad> i mozńa tez encyklopedie jak sewianci i tez nic z tego nei bedzie :D
<BlessJah> mozna jak czytadlo, mozna jak traktat filozoficzny
<Caemyr> kklimonda: a co ma z tego wynikac?
<BlessJah> spakowskiego dla rozrywki czytam
<PoKrAk> heh zanim autem sie rozbrykałem czytałem ok 6 - 7 ksiazek miesuecznie
<Galahad> ja wole popularno naukowe i psełdonaukowe jak deniken :D
<BlessJah> dukaj fajnie pisze, ale to nie literatura masowa
<Caemyr> dukaj jest nieco ciezki
<PoKrAk> oki dostałem propozycje nie do odrzucenie i zrywam sie na chwile
<Galahad> :D
<kklimonda> Caemyr: jak przeczytasz książkę historyczną to nauczysz się trochę historii, z książki o ekonomii liźniesz podstawy ekonomii etc.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: troche literatury zimnowojennej, fajne wtedy ksiazki ameryka tworzyła
<KelThuzad> mam pytanie uzywa ktos z was elinks
<BlessJah> dobra spadam poczytać
<kklimonda> a jak przeczytasz jakieś sci-fi, albo fantasy to może się nowych słów nauczysz ;)
<Caemyr> kklimonda: oczywiscie, ale tu chodzi o kontakt ze slowem drukowanym jako taki
<KelThuzad> bo jak chce sie zalogowac na you tube to nie mogle
<Galahad> ok ja ogladam fairy tail :D
<PushUpek> ja tam lubię książki np Wołoszańskiego
<Caemyr> bo i tego brakuje
<BlessJah> kklimonda: to też, w szkole szczególnie się przydaje
<winter> piekara ze swoim sługą bożym jest fajny
<KelThuzad> odbywa sie to chyba normalnie ale na koniec zamias byc zalogowanym t nie jestem
<winter> mam 2 tomy
<kklimonda> BlessJah: pewnie, ale to nie jest jakiś wielki wyczyn
<BlessJah> piekara, nom
<Caemyr> ale to nie ma byc wyczyn
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ja jestem w stanie miesięcznie przeczytać 15-20 książek sci-fi/fantasy
<BlessJah> mordi
<Caemyr> to ma sprawiac przyjemnosc
<Caemyr> czy ze zdobywania wiedzy
<kklimonda> no, kiedyś potrafiłem, teraz już nic ciekawego nie ma ;)
<KelThuzad> sorry udalo mi sie juz
<KelThuzad> :):)
<BlessJah> o, filary ziemi, nie pamietam autora
<BlessJah> grube tomiszcze
<Caemyr> czy poprzez poznanie dobrej historii
<BlessJah> średniowiecze, dobrze oddane realia
<kklimonda> przynajmniej czytaj po Angielsku ;)
<kklimonda> będziesz język rozwijał
<BlessJah> Caemyr: to sprawia przyjemność
<winter> czytanie tak, ale na papierze nie na lcd czy crt
<BlessJah> Caemyr: tak bardzo ze jestem gotowy 30 ksiazek miesiecznie przeczytac
<Caemyr> oczywiscie winter
<Caemyr> BlessJah: nie mam tyle czasu
<BlessJah> ja tez nie
<Caemyr> jak dziennie dwie godziny wyciagne to dobrze
<winter> podobno kindle dlatego wymyślili
<Galahad> sci fi mnie irytują zawsze mam "ale jak to !, to nei możliwe" a potem myślę czy to możliwe czy nie :D
<Caemyr> tzn komunikacja miejska i przed snem
<winter> jak to się nazywa... eink czy jakoś tak
<Caemyr> to i tak nie to samo co papier
<BlessJah> Caemyr: ale w wakacje czy ferie moge wiecej przeczytac
<winter> ale to kosztuje więcej niż ja chcę wydać na książki w najbliższym czasie
<Caemyr> heh
<Caemyr> jak sie ma takowe to tak
<BlessJah> i sie jakos usredni
<BlessJah> Caemyr: idz do biblioteki
<Caemyr> http://www.bialoleka.e-bp.pl
<Caemyr> na szczescie mam
<Caemyr> niedaleko
<BlessJah> ja nie kupuje ksiazek, tylko biblioteka
<Caemyr> ja kupuje tylko paru autorow
<winter> ja chcę kupić techniczne
<kklimonda> w mojej bibliotece prawie nie ma książek po angielsku
<winter> w bibliotece takich nie dostanę
<Caemyr> glownie Pilipiuka i Lewandowskiego
<Galahad> ale fajny jest tylko nowy papier i nowa farba :D
<BlessJah> meh
<Caemyr> Galahad: na odwrot, akurat preferuje stare
<BlessJah> lepsze juz nieco zuzyte
<kasiaswiderska> a ja kupuje wszystkie książki i potrafię przeczytać do 3 dziennie. :P
<Galahad> noo...to pozamiatane :D
<Caemyr> nie przepadam za "nowoczesna" sf
<PushUpek> kasiaswiderska: dużo wolnego czasu masz :P
<Caemyr> wole polska klasyke z czasow prl
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: 3 w sensie w dzien typu sobota?
<Caemyr> zajdla, peteckiego
<kasiaswiderska> PushUpek: jak nie mam czasu to dwie
<winter> haha, exaile mi crashował
<BlessJah> dobra co to ja, aha, miałem iść poczytać a potem spać
<BlessJah> CYA
<foreste> cia ;d
<Galahad> sas
<Galahad> :D
<foreste> swat
<foreste> xd
<Galahad> grom
<BlessJah> o cholercia, 4 wifi w okolicy
<Galahad> hehe
<Galahad> sci -wifi
<foreste> rosja ma juz policje ;d
<PushUpek> BlessJah: może ty w mojej okolicy :D bo ja też mam 4 :D
<foreste> a nie milicje ;d
<Galahad> policaje >? zdrajców :D
<BlessJah> ESSID:"CIA Surveillance car #234"
<nata> siema
<Galahad> nata, cześć
<nata> wiecie moze ktora jest teraz godzina w stanach?
<Galahad> ok ja zawisam
<PushUpek> zależy w której części ;D
<Caemyr> BlessJah: staare
<foreste> kiedy bedzie kde 4.6
<nata> a to tam nie maja jednej godziny
<nata> ?
<foreste> w wheezy
<sysek> foreste: to jest straszne:/
<PushUpek> nie..
<kasiaswiderska> o fuck...
<nata> no dobra jak u nas byla 2 rano to w tym miejscu byla 18
<sysek> foreste: beznadziejny uklon rosji w strone zachodu, na choelre im to?
<foreste> zeby pozbyc korupcji
<KelThuzad> mam pytanie chce w elinks odtworzyc film z you tube ale nie wiem co mam wpisac w polu "nieznany typ" uzywam splayera
<foreste> ponad 1000 milicjantow moze byc xzwolniona
<PushUpek> nata, a tak ciężko google zapytać ;]
<nata> juz wiem
<nata> tam jest 20 - 8
<nata> czyli
<nata> 12.50
<kasiaswiderska> nata http://24timezones.com/czas_na_swiecie2.php
<sysek> ta korupcja
<nata> PushUpek, PRZECIEZ WIESZ ZE UWAZAM WAS ZA NAJMADRZEJSZYCH LUDZI W CALYM INTERNECIE
<foreste> http://www.polskatimes.pl/polecamy/376782,miedwiediew-uchylil-dekret-lenina-i-rosja-ma-dzis-znow,id,t.html?cookie=1.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4jb8nns> (at www.polskatimes.pl)
<sysek> beznadzijenie
<sysek> beznadziejnie*
<sysek> bo niby nazwa cos zmienic pff
<KelThuzad> prosze o pomoc
<sysek> cos zmieni*
<PushUpek> sysek: nie tylko nazwa, ale stawki łapówek też się pewnie zmieniły ;D
<KelThuzad> po wpisaniu smplayer odtwarzacz sie otwiera ale nic sie nie pojawia
<Galahad> czy ktos widzi KelThuzad -a? :D
<sysek> no wiec wlasnie
<sysek> gdzie te czasy, gdy ruscy mieli wszystko swoje i nic nie brali od zachod
<sysek> u
 * PoKrAk is back
<foreste> a poco uczylismy sie ruskiego oo
<PoKrAk> qwa od 10 rano instaluje xpka i aktualizacje do tego gowna
<Caemyr> PoKrAk: gratulacje
<Caemyr> z sp 0 czy co?
<foreste> PoKrAk: windows ssie  xd
<Caemyr> i tak starczy zainstalowac sp3
 * PushUpek od 12 bawi się nową myszką...
<Caemyr> i po dwoch, trzech rebootach jest wszystko ok
<Caemyr> nawet jesli to xp plus office 2003
<Caemyr> 11 godzin na to nie trzeba...
<PoKrAk> Caemyr: zanim xp3 do sp2 zainstalujesz to i tak trza zassac kilka aktualizacji :/
<Caemyr> nie
<PoKrAk> nietety tak
<Caemyr> na sp0 sp2 aktualizuje sie ootb
<Caemyr> to nie uzywaj piratow
<PoKrAk> a pozatym nie siedze nonstop przy tym
<PoKrAk> co jakis czas doglam jeno
<sysek> ech, to zle, ze ZSRR upadl
<PoKrAk> Caemyr: zawsze i tlko na legalach dla klientow robie
<Caemyr> PoKrAk: co to za aktualizacje? windows installer 3.x?
<Caemyr> windows installer/update to jedyne co mi przychodzi na mysl
<Caemyr> ze moze chciec na czystym sp0 sie wcisnac
<Caemyr> ale i tak lepiej sp2 zessane z pliku odpalic
<PoKrAk> zapusciłem mu co chciał bo i tak z gnomami na dwor wylaziłem
<PushUpek> najlepiej to wersję z sp3 od razu instalować ;]
<sysek> nowlasnie
<Caemyr> ano
<PoKrAk> xp sp2 odrazu instaluje bo na xp sp3 nie zawsze numery przyjmuje
<Caemyr> ale na sp0 nie da sie sp3
<KelThuzad> prosze o pomoc :)
<PoKrAk>  a nie mam dobrego uniwersalnego na sp3
<PushUpek> jest, ja mam by MS wydane :P
<PoKrAk> bo w 90% nie łyka nr z sp2
<Caemyr> ja mam z vlk tez
<Caemyr> uniwersalny
<foreste> ja tam mam zintegrowane sp3
<PoKrAk> dawac dawać bo okijeje jadac jeszcze kilka razy na sp2 kluczu
<foreste> nlitem
<PoKrAk> tez mam zintegrowanego lecz kluczy z naklejek nie łyka
<foreste> mi lyka :p
<Caemyr> PoKrAk: klient nie dal sie na ubu namowic?:P
<PoKrAk> Caemyr: kumpla akurat kompa robie po znajomosci
<Caemyr> :>
<PoKrAk> a wez przekonaj do linuxa jak gry stykac nie beda :/
<Caemyr> moze sie pobawic z WINE
<sysek> oj tam gry
<PoKrAk> ja tam na 6 kompow w chacie 2 mam tylkko na winzgrozie
<PoKrAk> Caemyr: a ja w chcie nie bede siedział tylko u niego zeby kijowa gre na wine odpalic
<PoKrAk> pierdole
<Caemyr> :>
<PoKrAk> k.ientow bym potrzcił za uprzykrzanie im i sonbie zycia
<PoKrAk> heh choć tyle dobrego ze mloda gnomica coraz bardziej lubi iron maiden :D
<PushUpek> dobra edukacja ;D
<PoKrAk> dziś latała cały dzień i spewałe run to the hills :D
<PoKrAk> choć bardziej preferuje rammsteina
<PoKrAk> tato tato puść mi piosenke o koniku
<PushUpek> lol
<PushUpek> jak zaczną śpiewać pussy, to chcę nagranie video ;DD
<PoKrAk> te quiero puta ma na myśli
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: heeheheheh na to nie licz ale diabełkiem sie ze mna wita i tanczy viking metal
<PoKrAk> mam ja nagrana przy leshaku
<PoKrAk> jak bedzie słuchała gownianej muzyki w przyszłości bede szantazował
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: a propo viking http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGRs8PyqKKs
<PushUpek> ;D
<PoKrAk> leeee koleś i moze smieszy ale muza do bani
<PoKrAk> ja słuchałem hardcore
<PushUpek> ;]
<PoKrAk> a to to jakiaś cienizna
<Galahad> i tak wole rege :D
<PoKrAk> rege moze byc zeby umrzec z nudow :D
<Galahad> co ty tam wiesz...
<PoKrAk> zycie ......
<PoKrAk> :P
<Galahad> dzieciaku.... hehee
<PoKrAk> hmmmmm
<PoKrAk> chetnie sie odmłodze
<PoKrAk> z/w
<PushUpek> odmłodź żonę ;D
<Galahad> :D
<Dreadlish> lol
<PoKrAk> ciiiiii bo usłyszy :D
<PoKrAk> a pozaty za młode to zuo :D
<Galahad> Dreadlish, wisi szkoda pogadalibyśmy o regge :D
<KelThuzad> czym moge otworzyc filmu z you tube ale strona you ube jest otwierana w elinks
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: eee tam zło ;)
<KelThuzad> ??
<PushUpek> młode teraz doświadczone :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<KelThuzad> prosze o pomoc
<PushUpek> zainstaluj wtyczkę flash
<Galahad> Dreadlish, słuchasz regge ?
<Dreadlish> Galahad: yup.
<Galahad> ^^ co lubisz ?
<KelThuzad> ale jesli na mozili mi dzial wszystko to czemu elinks tego nie widzi
<KelThuzad> ??
<Dreadlish> Galahad: dam ci lsa mojego katalogu z MP3 to sam uznasz
<Galahad> :)
<Dreadlish> http://pastebin.com/eJLNbkpR
<Enlik> elinks nie obsluguje wszystkiego tak jak np. Firefox.
<Dreadlish> elinks != firefox
<Dreadlish> gosh
<Enlik> ;p
<Dreadlish> Galahad: oszczegam - niektóre rzeczy są tam przypadkiem
<Dreadlish> i powinny sie znaleść w katalogu śmieci D:
<KelThuzad> ok to jeszcze raz ma zainstalowac flasha
<Galahad> ok ok nie będę cie oceniał bo sma nei ejstem mistrzem ^^
<Galahad> większości nie znam
<Galahad> Dreadlish, a z którego jesteś plemienia ?
<Galahad> ;D
<Dreadlish> Galahad: tzn?
<Galahad> no nie wiesz... 12 plemion israela ;)
<Dreadlish> no nei wiem
<Dreadlish> i w zasadzie mnie to lekko kij w dupie obchodzi
<Dreadlish> ja reggae słucham
<Dreadlish> kultura to bocznica u mnie
<PoKrAk> tam gadanie
 * PoKrAk wcina kebabik
 * Dreadlish wpierdzielił applesa
<Galahad> o tam to był żarcik Dreadlish ~~ ale conieco warto chyba wiedzieć
 * PushUpek wcina kubełek z KFC
<Galahad> słuchałeś dezaire, Linvala thomsona lub mikey dreda?
<Galahad> polecam :)
<Dreadlish> Galahad: ja wole polskich i boba
<Dreadlish> bo wiem o czym śpiewają przynajmniej d;
<Galahad> linval mi podchodiz ostatnio choc to "stare" jest ale jakei przesłanie... cool :D
<Galahad> lubię mądrą muzykę z przesłaniem ^^
<Galahad> a w połączeniu z sarkazmem pozornej lekkości regge jest super  ^^
<Galahad> normalnie muzyka otwiera cię uspokaja a twarde prawdy o życiu wydaja sie mieć dostęp do głębi duszy ... zupełnie jakby kuć zmiękczone w ogniu żelazo ^^
<Galahad> http://tinyurl.com/4dkac2n ^^
<KelThuzad> mam sprawe pobrale tego flashplayera i jak go wypakowalem to mam taki plik libflashplayer.so jak to zainstalowac
<KelThuzad> ??
<kklimonda> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<kklimonda> ew. skopiuj do ~/.mozilla/plugins
<KelThuzad> a ja tego potrzebuje by w elinks mozna bylo przekierowac filmiki
<kklimonda> to ci w elinks nie będzie działać
<kklimonda> po co chcesz je przekierowywać, i czemu z elinks akurat?
<KelThuzad> tak jakos bo moze otwierac jpg kiedys nie umialem tego zrobic
<KelThuzad> a teraz odrazu bylo
<kklimonda> jpg to jpg
<kklimonda> a flash to flash
<KelThuzad> ok jak mam taki pole "nieznany plik"
<kklimonda> jak chcesz ściągać filmiki to użyj clive
<kklimonda> a jak nie chcesz, to po co używasz elinksa zamiast jakiejś normalnej przeglądarki?
<KelThuzad> jak wpisze smplayer to otwiera mi smplayera ale bez filmiku
<KelThuzad> a nie mam jakiegos sposoby by odtwarzac te filmy w jakims innym odtwarzaczu
<kklimonda> są różne - z youtube, i paru innych stron, ściągniesz filmy z użyciem clive
<KelThuzad> czyli samego odtwarzania nie ma
<KelThuzad> szkoda
<KelThuzad> jeszcze poszukam ale jak nic nie znajde to zainstaluje clive
<Wizard> czemu akurat elinks?
<KelThuzad> tal
<KelThuzad> tak
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> sensowny powód
<Wizard> ja lubie linksa z x11
<KelThuzad> a jest lepsza jakas przegladarka tekstowa
<Wizard> otwiera obrazki nawet!
<kklimonda> czemu przeglądarka tekstowa?
<Wizard> a nie wiem
<Wizard> kklimonda: czasem się przydaje
<KelThuzad> a filmy ??
<Wizard> w sensie flash?
<Wizard> nie
<kklimonda> Wizard: ale nie na codzień, do przeglądania internetu
<Wizard> no nie
<Wizard> na codzień to dobre jest midori
<KelThuzad> a co do tego clive to instalowac i w pole wpisac nazwe tego programu
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: w jakie pole?
<KelThuzad> nieznany pluk
<KelThuzad> plik
<KelThuzad> a tak z innej beczki kiedy bedzie juz stabilne ubuntu 11.04
<KelThuzad> >>
<KelThuzad> ..
<KelThuzad> ??
<kklimonda> pod koniec kwietnia
<KelThuzad> super :):)
<komp> czesc
<komp> pomozece z virtual boxem ?
<komp> zainstalowalem
<komp> zainstalowalem win 7 poużywałem i wywaliłem z VB system i dysk , potem plik na dysku który tworzy wirtualny dysk 7GB . chcialem odpalic VB znowu ale pojawia sie blad jakiś XXX , wywaliłem virtual boxa i zainstalowałem go jeszcze raz i jest to samo
<komp> Nie udało się stworzyć obiektu COM VirtualBox.
<komp> Aplikacja zostanie zamknięta.
<komp> Start tag expected, '<' not found.
<komp> Location: '/home/komp/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml', line 1 (0), column 1.
<komp> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<komp> szukam w google coś tam jest o ty ale nie rozumiem :/
<Caemyr> komp: znajdz rzeczony plik i go pastnij gdzies
<Caemyr> i daj nam linka
<Caemyr> linia pierwsza, kolumna pierwsza, brak <
<Caemyr> u mnie zaczyna sie ten plik od:
<Caemyr> <?xml version="1.0"?>
<komp> Caemyr juz ide go szukac
<Caemyr> komp: to musi byc ciezkie
<Caemyr> cd /home/komp/.VirtualBox/
<Caemyr> ls
<Caemyr> itp
<Enlik> Pliki-wirtualne dyski można usunąc z poziomu VB, wtedy byc może nie byłoby tego problemu
<Enlik> Niemniej jeśli Ci nie zależy na obecnej konfiguracji VB, najprościej całą ją wyrzucić
<komp> znalazlem plik otworzylem
<komp> tzn otworzylem go przez mozille
<komp> moze inaczej
<komp> a ok mam go
<komp> probuje gdzie sumiescic na fotosik
<Enlik> wklej.org
<komp> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/534273cc887c4d1b.html
<Enlik> lol
<komp> co to
<komp> :D
<Caemyr> wyglada ok
<komp> nie zależy mi na ustawieniach VB moge od nowa poustawiac
<Caemyr> prawa do zapisu?
<komp> nic nie zmieniałem
<komp> wiec nie wiem
<Caemyr> to sprawdz
<komp> nie wiem jak :)
<komp> przez konta?
<Caemyr> albo jak ci zalezy na czasie to usun xml i ustaw vm na nowo
<Caemyr> tylko nie kasuj pliku vdi
<Caemyr> bo to obraz dysku twardego
<Caemyr> nie powiem ci, nie mam linuxa
<komp> no to poleciał
<komp> juz dawno on bo nie moglem odzyskac tych 7GB
<komp> :/
<Caemyr> lol
<Caemyr> jak to odzyskac?
<komp> i teraz jajca są
<Caemyr> co chciales odzyskiwac?
<komp> wszedłem do VB i wywaliłem ten wirtualny dysk zeby odzyskac miejsce ktore mi zarezerwował
<Caemyr> ....
<komp> ale nadal zajmowało :D
<Caemyr> lol
<komp> wiec google i poisali zeby wyautowac plik
<Caemyr> bo zes go wyrejestrowal a nie usunal
<komp> pisali
<Caemyr> a teraz chcesz uruchomic znow ta maszyne wirtualna?
<komp> tak zeby xp ostawic
<komp> :)
<Caemyr> lol
<komp> nie znam sie = jajca na linuxie
<komp> ok
<Caemyr> to skasuj zawartosc taga Machineregistry
<komp> to moze wiesz co teraz zrobić ?
<Caemyr> i Harddisk
<Caemyr> nic
<Caemyr> ustaw maszyne wirtualna na nowo
<Caemyr> skoro skasowales plik vdi to i tak dupa
<Caemyr> bedziesz nowy robic
<komp> znalazlem folder HardDisks jest pusty
<Caemyr> po prostu skasuj ten cholerny plik
<Caemyr> skasuj zawartosc katalogu Machines
<Caemyr> tez
<komp> pusto
<Caemyr> pewnie w /.Virtualbox jest
<Caemyr> a virtualbox.xml skasowales?
<komp> nie
<Caemyr> to zrob to
<Caemyr> jak nadal bedzie pyszczyc to napraw instalacje
<komp> jak :)
<komp> a nie mozna wywalic wszystkiego
<komp> i zainstalowac jeszcze raZ?
<Caemyr> w menedzeze pakietow?
<Caemyr> w menedzerze pakietow?
<komp> może
<Caemyr> ty lepiej postaw sobie tego XP zamiast linuxa
<Caemyr> bo widze ze sie tylko meczysz
<komp> hehe
<komp> nie
<Caemyr> to sie mecz
<Caemyr> ide grac w AC2
<komp> ubuntu fajne jest wystarcza mi do neta
<komp> dobra idz dzieki za pomoc
<eddd_> wie ktos jak zrobic inline w bashu ala : ps x | awk '/aplikacja/' {kill $1}
<Dreadlish> nie lepiej
<Dreadlish> kill `pgrep aplikacja`?
<eddd_> chce moc uzyc regexow
<eddd_> generalnie chodzi mi o to zeby w awk '/regex/' {komenda $1} moc uzyc dowolnej komendy
<eddd_> tail, kill, cat itp
<Enlik> Może chodzi o: awk cośtam | xargs polecenie
<Enlik> Albo: polecenie "$(ps x | awk coś)"
<eddd_> Mozesz rozwinac na reszy przyklad ?
<Enlik> Na III Rzeczy? Dlaczego?
<eddd_> Chodzi o to, ze jeszcze nie kumam
<eddd_> Jakbys lepiej wyjasnil.
<Enlik> 1. ps x | grep gnome | awk '{print $5}' | xargs pidof
<eddd_> O dzieki.
<Enlik> 2. echo "$(ps x | grep GNOME | awk '{print $5}')"
<Enlik> (z pidof nie działa, jak >1 argument, przyn. domyslnie)
<eddd_> z kill mi dziala
<eddd_> ale dostaje jedno no such process
<Enlik> Pewnie grep czy inny, który się kończy, zanim wykonywana jest reszta
<eddd_> edd@edd-pc:~$ ps x | awk '/chrome/ {print $1}' | xargs kill
<Enlik> No to awk ;)
<Enlik> Również jest wylistowany
<eddd_> Dobra, dzieki za podrzucenie xargs
<eddd_> fajna sprawa
<Enlik> Daje jako argument polecenia to, co mu się przekaże na stdin
<eddd_> edd@edd-pc:~$ ps x | awk '/chrome/ {'kill' $1}'
<onedeep69> czesc
<eddd_> czemu to nie dziala ? ;x
<Enlik> A awk umie {'kill' ...}? Pewnie nie
<Enlik> Albo chociaż - nie z taką składnią
<swistak35_> Jest coś takiego jak Glade, ale do QT? : )
<swistak35_> mam, fajne to.
<kklimonda1> swistak35_: Qt Designer
<qermit> qt creator
<kklimonda1> qt creator to całe ide
<foreste> ja musze nauczyc qt
<foreste> zeby se programiki pisac
<kklimonda1> foreste: no to się ucz
<foreste> jak ?
<Enlik> o.O
<PushUpek> ale cisza ;D
<foreste> .wtwalilo mnie -.-
<foreste> Enlik: co pusales ?
<kklimonda1> foreste: jak chcesz się uczyć Qt to zainstaluj Qt Creator, i wymyśl sobie jakiś projekt. Nic prostszego
<foreste> no trza miec podstawy :P
<foreste> bo program nie dziala jak front page ;d
<PushUpek> prawie jak frontpage działa ;P
<PushUpek> ale wypadałoby znać choć trochę c++ :D
<foreste> brakuje mi nakladki na sprawdzanie dyskow ;d
<foreste> taki jak windows ma ;P
<kklimonda1> na sprawdzanie? tzn. fsck?
<foreste> na chkdsk ;d
<foreste> no
<foreste> kklimonda1:  tak na fsc ;d
<foreste> szczerze boje uzyc fsck
<foreste> ;d
<foreste> ostatnio przez niego system nadawal do kosza -.-
<kklimonda1> raczej nie przez fsck
<kklimonda1> chyba, że odpaliłeś go na zamontowanym systemie
<foreste> a nie robilem ze 2 miechy jego
<kklimonda1> ja nie robię dłużej nawet :)
<foreste> po instalacji systemu
<foreste> a kom pracuje nanim min 16h
<foreste> dzienie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-27
<szesc> Dzien dobry #ubuntu-pl wieczorowa pora
<Ozil> eloszka
<Ozil> jutro do roboty znaczy dzisiaj ale już nie będę kład się spać
<Ozil> jutro powiem że wszystkie usterki naprawaim od wtorku bo mam szkolenie
<szesc> u mnie rowniez zapowiada sie nocka
<szesc> wlasnie partycjonuje napchanego danymi pendriva
<Ozil> no kończe instalować serwer pod hostingi ostatni etap już utwardzanie systemu
<szesc> naprawde to trwa tak dlugo? schodze z 16gb do 10gb przy zajetych 9gb, tkwi na etapie libparted od pol godziny
<Ozil> troszkę dziwne ale chyba ci się libparted zawiesił
<szesc> gpartedbin jest w top z ~20%, moze jednak cos robi
<szesc> szkoda by mi bylo anulowac gdyby popsuly sie przy tym partycje i kolejna godzina na odzyskiwaniu
<Ozil> no to poczekaj
<Ozil> kurwa ale mam zajebistą robotę pracuje już 2 tydzień i co drugi dzień mam inną wymówkę aby odespać
<Ozil> pozatym mam wygodny ftel i telefon ma opcje wyciszenia
<Ozil> najlepsze jest to że jak mówię że mają uważać na to co robią to się nić nie psuje a pani ania umie już anulować wydruk
<Ozil> oscary na canal plus
<drathir> Ozil: kto wygral?
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> uh, na jakilinux.org to się dzieje
<nn52> cześć
<BlessJah> Wizard: to, znaczy co? rozwiń
<nn52> BlessJah, kupiłam sobie kartw WiFi, ale ubunt nie widzi mi sieci . Sieci "Sieci bezprzewodowe : rozłączone", a podczas instalacji sterowników ze strony producenta wyskoczył błąd ;( (po make)
<BlessJah> nie wiem, zaraz na zajecia ide
<nn52> kurde
<nn52> http://wklej.to/TaC5M
<nn52> zajrzyj tylko
<nn52> może czegoś mi brakuje
<BlessJah> wybacz, nie mam teraz czasu
<nn52> ok
<BlessJah> nie jestem w pełni władz umysłowych po wczoraj
<BlessJah> lece, cya
<nn52> kkk
<Wizard> nn52, dlatego ja kupiłem świadomie
<Wizard> ale wiesz, parę lat doświadczeń z linuksem robi swoje
<nn52> Wizard, ale wiesz że na tym pudełczku jak byk napisane "Linux" i bez jądra, wiec powinno działać na każdym
<Wizard> "sprawdź 3 razy, czy to działa, zanim kupisz. Nie kupuj takich, co mają sterowniki od producenta."
<nn52> a ja mam problem taki że w Sieci Wifi pokazuje : rozłączono
<Wizard> nn52, na każdym dostępnym w momencie pisania sterowników :>
<Wizard> a widać tę kartę w systemie w ogóle?
<nn52> to na uSB jest
<nn52> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<nn52> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<nn52> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy
<nn52> sorki za spam
<nn52> http://wklej.to/dYb4k tyle widzi
<nn52> ale dziwne że na debianie sidzie działa, wykrywa poprawnie ,a na ubuntu nie ;F
<Wizard> heh
<nn52> sterowniki nawet nie chcą sie kompilować...
<Wizard> hmm, ale to lsusb raczej
<Wizard> a co wypluwa make?
<nn52> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 7392:7711 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7711UTn nLite Wireless Adapter [Ralink RT2870]
<nn52> http://wklej.to/TaC5M
<nn52> to końcówka z błęðem
<Wizard> ło, będzie rzeźba
<Wizard> pokaż jeszcze parę linijek wcześniej
<Wizard> nadzieja umiera ostatnia, ponoć
<Wizard> nn52, znasz C? :>
<nn52> słabo
<Wizard> dobra, teraz jestem w pracy, więc nie bardzo mogę ci pomóc
<Wizard> może wieczorem, jak do tamtego czasu nie dasz rady sobie
<nn52> ok ok :P
<Wizard> lmgtfy ci daruję
<nn52> opokaze ci wszystkie linmki - mało tego
<Wizard> ale jak działa na debianie, to to pewnie jakaś bzdura tylko
<nn52> http://wklej.to/7CU8h
<Wizard> zawsze możesz zobaczyć na co się zmieniło fsgid w task_struct
<Wizard> :D
<nn52> aaa gdzie to jest? :D
<nn52> system chyba mi nie padnie... ;F
<nn52> przez ten fail
<shpaq> mornin'
<jacekowski> nn52: intel ma sterowniki od producenta
<jacekowski> nn52: mial*, i te od intela dzialaly lepiej niz te opensource
<jacekowski> nn52: z nvidia tak samo
<jacekowski> a ralink robi przyzwoite drivery
<buharin> panowie tak sie zastanawiam jesli cos zczytuje z pliku np. plik >> jakisSstring
<buharin> albo plik >> jakisInt
<buharin> to jest autmatycznie rzutowane?
<buharin> bo jest napisane ze dane sa traktowane jako tekst : d
<nn52> i co mam zrobić??? nie wiem jak uruchomić WiFi mimo że wykrywa
<buharin> nn52, a o co dokladnie chodzi?
<nn52> buharin, Wifi w chugo gra
<nn52> jest taka faza że podłączam WiFi na USB
<nn52> tam gdzie jest u góry ikonka sieci w przedziałce "Sieci bezprzewodowe" na szaro mam napis "rozłączone"
<nn52> wina driverów myśle - googluj u mam poradnik akurat do mojego urządzenia
<nn52> ide poradnikiem i dochodze do sekwenkcji "make"
<buharin> nom?
<nn52> http://wklej.to/7CU8h < i kończy się to tak
<nn52> i jestem w punkcie wyjścia...
<nn52> ale zabawniejsze jest to że na Debianie Sidzie bez problemu po podłaczeniu wykryło sieci WiFi......
<nn52> 31 sieci Wifi , z czego 6  niezabezpieczonych :P
<buharin> nn52, tylko DaZ umie naprawiac takie rzeczy : (
<nn52> ;(
<nn52> qwa
<nn52> uuu na virtualbox nawidzi nawet urządzenia...
<nn52> a jak by podwyżyć dystrybucje coś by pomogło??? :D
<buharin> nn52, co to znaczy podwyzszyc?
<nn52> bo mam 10.4.4 :P
<nn52> no np. do 10.11 / 11.04
<nn52> może pomoże... kto wi
<buharin> nn52, a no to zrob zrob
<buharin> w wielu rzeczach wlasnie pomaga
<nn52> zasadniczo by mnie cieszył upgrade jądra.. :F
<Wizard> nn52, normalnie, update manager
<buharin> Wizard, czesc wizard ;)
<Wizard> tylko wpierw odpal "źródła oprogramowania" i odznacz "tylko lts" czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> ale ty sprytna jesteś, to sobie poradzisz
<nn52> Wizard, dla 10.4.4 ostatnie jądro to 2.6.x , może na 3.2 by chulało :D
<nn52> no no no
<Wizard> ew można debianowym sposobem, edytując repo w sources.list
<Wizard> ale tego nie polecam
<buharin> Wizard, chodz na chwile na ultrasoft :P
<Wizard> szczególnie, jak skaczesz o kilka wersji :|
<Wizard> cześć buharin
<Wizard> nie mam czasu
<buharin> : (
<buharin> a kiedy bedziesz mial?
<nn52> jak skończy prace :D
<nn52> buharin, a ty nie pracujesz?
<buharin> nn52, ja sie opierdalam :D
<buharin> ale po studencku ;P
<Dreadlish> tzn. siedzisz na wykładzie?
<buharin> czasem cos robie a czasem nic :P
<buharin> albo robie to co lubie
<buharin> :D
<buharin> Dreadlish, na wyklady nie chodze
<Dreadlish> yhy.
<Dreadlish> potem notatki podpierdalasz co? :D
<buharin> Dreadlish, :P w tym roku tylko na dwa chodze sztuczna inteligencja i jakies algo sieciowe
<buharin> semestrze*
<buharin> a reszta to straszna nuda
<buharin> zreszta mamy wiecej projektow niz wykladow
<Dreadlish> tyle dobrego
<nn52> no i się aktualizacuje dystrybucja do 10.10
<nn52> Pobieranie 92 pliku z 1415 zprędkością 631kB/s, 27 min minut pozostało :F
<Nerihsa> 10.10?
<nn52> ta z 10.4.4
<Nerihsa> przecie tera jest 11.10 a 12.04 niebawem
<nn52> serio???? patrz jak jestem w tyle... :F
<Nerihsa> :<
<nn52> Wifi nie działą, to akktualizuje do góry
<buharin> Wilku, chodz na ultrasoft
<buharin> ;P
<nn52> co to trn ultrafot
<nn52> soft
<Wizard> ich inicjatywa do zarabiania kasy
<Wizard> nn52, działa ci ta karta?
<nn52> Wizard, nie , podwyższam distro ;F, bo i tak gnome2 mi się wiesza, albo gdm się samo stoppuje
<Wizard> k
<nn52> aktualizacja distra pomogła ;d
<Wizard> nn52, to ja lecę
<nn52> papa
<nn52> wiecie może która grupa odpowiada za internet?
<piotr__> exit
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> :)
<bastetmilo1> hej
<m477> :)
<bastetmilo1> eh. Miałam nadzieje, ze znów bede moga zainstalowac Ubu na lapku… a cos widze, ze jednak nic z tego nie bedzie.
<karoles> oO
<karoles> a dlaczego by nie?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo1: a co to masz za laktopa?
<bastetmilo1> TheNumb: a takiego Acera
<bastetmilo1> karoles:  a bo jak nie dostane pracy, to nie bedzie mi potrzebny laptop z Ubu :/
<karoles> a co za różnica czy z Ubu czy z czyms innym ma do pracy?
<bastetmilo1> karoles: a no taka, że jak nie dostane pracy do nie bede musiała do niej jezdzić… a jak nie bede musiała tam byc, to po co mi laptop, skoro mam stacjonarny :)
<karoles> aaa
<karoles> myslalem ze nic nie wyjdzie z instalacji, a nie z zakupu :P
<kklimonda> bastetmilo1: oj, powinnaś się cieszyć, że nie musisz mieć dwóch komputerów ;)
<kklimonda> same z tym probley
<bastetmilo1> kklimonda: w dobie synchronizacji danych wszędzie i z każdym urządzeniem, to chyba ne jest az tak wielki problem, co?
<kklimonda> bastetmilo1: nie wszystko da się sensownie zsynchronizować
<kklimonda> ciągle nie mogę wymyśleć jak zsynchronizować różne części TB bez uciekania się do usług google
<karoles> kklimonda: TB?
<kklimonda> zresztą nawet z google nie mogę ustawień i przeczytanych wiadomości w "usenecie" (którego używam do czytania list dyskusyjnych)  między dwoma maszynami przerzucić w jakiś sensowny sposób
<kklimonda> karoles: thunderbird
<karoles> Mhm.
<bastetmilo1> kklimonda: nie, no oczywiście że nie wszystko się da. Ale w mojej pracy akurat wiekszość można :)
<karoles> dropbox?
<kklimonda> karoles: nie wrzucę całego profilu TB na dropboxa
<kklimonda> (pomijając, że zajmuje pod 1GB to by się pewnie całość rozsypała zaraz kiedy bym zaczął używać tego na dwóch komputerach jednocześnie)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo1: gdzie pracujesz?
<bastetmilo1> kklimonda: oficjalnie na razie nigdzie :) (nieoficjalnie w domu)
<kklimonda> zresztą ja też mogę zsynchronizować 90% rzeczy korzystając z gita i ubuntu one/dropboxa - problemem jest to, że zostaje te ostatnie 10% i w końcu i tak muszę robić różne rzeczy ręcznie
<kklimonda> calibre nie potrafi się zsynchronizować samo ze sobą więc jak próbowałem wrzucić bibliotekę na U1 to mi się narobiła masa konfliktów
<bastetmilo1> No dobrze - ale czy jest np. sens synchronizowac wszystko?
<bastetmilo1> Przeciez nie bede ogladac filmów na "pracowym" laptopie
<bastetmilo1> czy tez nie bede czytac na firmowym lapku pl.rec.ksiazki
<kklimonda> bastetmilo1: ale ja będąc gdzieś z laptopem chciałbym zajrzeć na gmane.linux.redhat.freeipa.devel gdzie była dyskusja o tym patchu który mi teraz nie działa ;)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo1: ew. chciałbym sobie puścić muzykę w pokoju którą mam na desktopie (chociaż to jest akurat możliwe)
<kklimonda> pewnie, filmów jako takich nie będę synchronizował
<kklimonda> (zresztą akurat filmy można bez problemu synchronizować - tylko, że dropbox/u1 cię zaboli po portfelu jak będziesz szaleć)
<kklimonda> teraz największym problemem dla mnie jest TB
<kklimonda> bo nie korzystam z googlowych usług
<bastetmilo1> Każdy przypadek jest inny :)
<kklimonda> (tzn. korzystam z poczty - dzisiaj mi google przypomniało czemu chcę się od nich zwinąć jak próbowałem wysłać .tar.gz)
<bastetmilo1> ah. też miałam z tym przeboje
<kklimonda> ta, "przeboje"
<kklimonda> buc po prostu nie chce bo "a gdyby tam były wirusy?"
<kklimonda> obraża mnie i moich adresatów traktując nas jak debili ;)
<inzaghi89> kklimonda, google jakoś skanuje archiwa po nagłówkach jesli sie nie mylę, jeśli inne niz zip/rar to jest be :P
<bastetmilo1> haha :)
<kklimonda> inzaghi89: nie wnikałem, mam pocztę jeszcze w innym miejscu więc wysłałem stamtąd
<inzaghi89> :)
<jacekowski> Elektrownia przy której pracowałem się pali
<Thorbjorn> jądrowa?
<jacekowski> 4000ton drewna
<jacekowski> Biomasa
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mam wrażenie, że ostatnimi czasy wali się wszystko, czego się dotkniesz
<jacekowski> Ale z jądrowa przy której robiłem była ciekawsza rzecz, meduzy zajadły austen filtrowania wody chłodzącej
<jacekowski> Ryby
<BlessJah> elektrownia, przesunięte otwarcie poole, tamten most, gdzie niemiecka hydraulika wypompowala 1/3 oleju do rzeki
<BlessJah> :]
<jacekowski> Meduzy zatkaly system filtrowania
<TheNumb> austen?
<jacekowski> To ten sam most
<TheNumb> a, system ;d
<jacekowski> Swype źle wykryło
<BlessJah> jacekowski: btw, jak w koncu wyszlo z tym niemcem, co ci zawory przestawial? sabotaz, fuszerka, czy mial szkopina jednak nieco racji?
<BlessJah> lol, wywalilo olej z niedzialajacego mostu?
<jacekowski> Most działa teraz
<jacekowski> Muszę się zaokretowac na pociąg
<BlessJah> gdzie plyniesz?
<BlessJah> tudziez co naprawiasz
<jacekowski> Jadę do domu
<m477> jakis polski kanał o telefonach/gsm znacie?
<Wizard> #android
<m477> to nie jest poslki
<TheNumb> m477: #www.elektroda.pl
<TheNumb> m477: ale to na pircu ;D
<m477> TheNumb: chyba nie ta siec
 * Andromacha instaluje dziś Ubuntu! Yay! 
<drathir> oby nie najnowsze...
<drathir> witam...
<digitalix> siemka
<Andromacha> drathir: a czemu nie?
<drathir> m477: a co zepsules w tel?
<digitalix> pomoze ktos wgrac jave na ubuntu 11.10 na dedyku?
<Andromacha> BTW czy przez ostatnie kilka miesiecy pojawiły sie jakies fajne edytory na linuksa?
<drathir> Andromacha: imho tylko 10.04 -_11.04
<kklimonda> digitalix: openjdk jest w repozytoriach, java od oracle jest tylko na stronach oracle
<drathir> digitalix: uzyj repo ladnie smiga
<drathir> mcedit
<kklimonda> nie ma javy od oracle (pakietów sun-java*) w repozytoriach canonical i ubuntu od jakiegoś czasu
<digitalix> ehh pomoze ktos bo w tym to zielony jestem
<Andromacha> drathir: ale czemu? Co prawda nie testowałam 11.11 ale chyba nie jest tak źle.
<digitalix> w poradnikach trzeba
<digitalix> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java
<digitalix> ale to nie dziala
<digitalix> root@ks29886:~# sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<inf> sudo z roota *ME GUSTA*
<BlessJah> digitalix: nie dodawaj ppa, zainstaluj z repozytorium
<BlessJah> inf: bezmyślnie kopiuje polecenia
<digitalix> bo ja w tym zielony jestem
<digitalix> :D
<inf> BlessJah, meh, właśnie go tutaj wysłałem bo mi truł dupę ;)
<drathir> Andromacha: jeden wyraz - unity...
<Szycha> BlessJah, ubuntu nie wywalilo javy na zbity pysk?
<BlessJah> Szycha: tą od oracle? tak
<BlessJah> kklimonda: openjdk-6-jre?
<Andromacha> drathir: ojtam ojtam. Unity to przyszłość, nie ma co się wzbraniać. :)
<inf> openjdk chyba normalnie bangla. ba, nawet chyba też się normalnie instaluje jak się wyklika "instaluj własnościowe kodeki" (czy jak to tam się nazywa)
<Andromacha> zreszta, dostałam pracę nic mnie nie jest w stanie wkurzyć dziś :D
<drathir> Andromacha: co najwyzej przyszlosc upadku ubuntu...
<BlessJah> digitalix: apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-jre
<digitalix> thx
<BlessJah> digitalix: jeśli coś wymaga więcej niż 5 poleceń, to najprawdopodobniej robisz to źle
<BlessJah> :]
<digitalix> jak widac
<digitalix> co jest lepsze apache2 czy nginx
<digitalix> ?
<BlessJah> nginx jest lżejszy, szybszy i nie lubię apache
<BlessJah> ale apache jest popularniejszy - więcej dokumentacji i tutoriali, łatwiej o pomoc
<inf> strzelam że z konfiguracją nginx sobie nie poradzisz ;)
<BlessJah> inf: to dosyc prawdopodobne
 * drathir lubi apache-a
<digitalix> inf :D
<inf> digitalix, stfu plx, wisisz mi kasę ;)
<digitalix> info a moge rate nr 20 zl bo mi zostalo ^^?
<Andromacha> Hum? Jakiś nowy przyjemny edytorek na Ubuntu? Ktoś testował na linuksie Sublime Text 2?
<TheNumb> Andromacha: sublime text 2
<Andromacha> TheNumb: używasz? Jak sie sprawdza?
<TheNumb> Andromacha: no fajny, fajny. Dużo pluginów i takie tam ;-)
<TheNumb> Można pod siebie dostosować w dużej mierze.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Andromacha> to zobaczymy…
<digitalix> eee jaka jest komenda na deinstalaje?
<BlessJah> apt-get remove
<BlessJah> nie masz żadnego GUI w tym dedyku?
<digitalix> juz sie kapłem
<digitalix> xD
<digitalix> nie mam :P wole ssh
<BlessJah> masz z nim bardzo duże problemy
<digitalix> wiem
<digitalix> xD
<inf> not sure if troll...
<BlessJah> inf: to samo zasadniczo mógłbym powiedzieć o tobie
<inf> BlessJah, no ja zawsze :D
<drathir> na dedyk najpierw w srodowisku domowym lepiej..
<kklimonda> Andromacha: SUBLIME BARDZO FAJNE
<kklimonda> oops, caps
<drathir>  po testach dopiero na dedyku zabawy...
<BlessJah> drathir: nie dedyk a dekstop zarządzany z palca
<inf> ale to i tak zawsze dobra wprawa, jeżeli ktoś rzuca się na root server bez jakiegokolwiek doświadczenia z *nix'ami, to cóż... skazany jest na porażkę ;)
<BlessJah> inf: co to root server?
<Andromacha> kklimonda: własnie sobie oglądam go, przyjemny… szkoda że nie jest bardziej jak textmate :/
<kklimonda> BlessJah: dns root server
<kklimonda> Andromacha: bardziej się już nie da
<BlessJah> no to od razu trzeba że dns
<kklimonda> musiałby zmienić nazwę na TextMate ;)
<Andromacha> czekaj musze wyprobowac to multi-selection :)
<Andromacha> aaa. działa
<inf> BlessJah, root server = serwer z dostępem do roota = serwer dedykowany, ewentualnie vps.
<BlessJah> inf: oO
<drathir> inf: dobra wprawa? w czym?
 * BlessJah ma root server w domu
<BlessJah> znaczy w laptopie
<BlessJah> drathir: no wiesz, unity teraz jest intuicyjne, ale kiedyś byl gnome i tam trzeba było się naszukać
<inf> drathir, na przykład w zrozumieniu do czego służy sudo.
<BlessJah> inf: do czego służy sudo?
<inf> drathir, zrozumienia czegokolwiek, a nie kopiowania komend na ślepo ;)
<inf> BlessJah, meh, troll i see.
<drathir> BlessJah: w gnome naszukac? O.o mowimy o tym samym gnome?
<inf> BlessJah, looknij sobie wyżej, sudo z roota, do tego służy sudo!
<karoles> gnome jest dobre
<BlessJah> drathir: nom
<BlessJah> drathir: "doświadczenie w pracy z linuksem"
<BlessJah> znaczy wiesz co i gdzie w gnome leży
<inf> fuck gnome, use awesome
<drathir> inf: imho odradzalbym uzywanie dedyka a polecal testy w bezpiecznym srodowisku domowym... bo tak ktos zarzadza a nie On...
<inf> drathir, ja też! o to właśnie mi chodzi
<BlessJah> inf: nadal nie wiem do czego służy sudo
<inf> BlessJah, RTFM ;)
<inf> "       sudo, sudoedit - execute a command as another user
<inf> "
<BlessJah> nie widzę tam nic, co by zabraniało mi odpalania z roota
<inf> Oh yeaah.
<BlessJah> $ sudo -u blessjah ls
<BlessJah> do tego dążę
<inf> jak to mówią, we need to go deeper.
<inf> BlessJah, nie widzę sensu używania sudo/su -c aby uruchomić komendę z aktualnymi uprawnieniami :D
<drathir> BlessJah: dla mnie unity jest wogole nie intuicyjne gdybym mial na tym pracowac chyba bym wolal zmienic dystrybucje... to na jedna aplikacje dobre ale na kilkanascie grrrr
<BlessJah> inf: aktualnymi?
<BlessJah> $ whoami
<BlessJah> root
<inf> BlessJah, meh, czy ty w ogóle czytałeś co digitalix pisał?
<drathir> BlessJah: i ja jakos nie znam sie za bardzo a jak siadlem do gnome to wiedzialem gdzie wszystko jest bez problemow ze znalezieniem, a w unity? tragedia doslownie...
<inf> root@ks29886:~# sudo add-apt-repository ...
<inf> huruhrgr derp
<BlessJah> drathir: piłem do tego "doświadczenia z *nix'ami"
<inf> dammit, potem się dziwie że taki wielki odsetek alkoholików ;/
<inf> dobra, już nie będę.
<BlessJah> inf: wiem co pisał digitalix, natomiast odniosłem wrażenie, że nie wiesz do czego służy sudo, skoro usiłujesz mi wmówić, że z roota się tego nie używa
<BlessJah> tak, u digitaliksa było ono zbędne, jednak nic nie zmieniało
<inf> BlessJah, damn, mi akurat chodziło o tamten konkretny przypadek
<digitalix> ee jak odpalic plik rpm
<digitalix> ?
<digitalix> xD
<BlessJah> digitalix: nie da się, nie instaluj z rpm
<digitalix> ..
<digitalix> to po co on
<digitalix> ?
<BlessJah> digitalix: nie instaluj nic, co ściągnąłeś z strony www, instaluj to, co możesz zainstalować przez apt-get
<BlessJah> rpm? to taki deb, tylko redhatowaty
<digitalix> no ale javy7 nie wiem
<digitalix> jak
<BlessJah> apt-cache search java
<digitalix> thx
<digitalix> a ja prubowalem apt-search java
<digitalix> xD
<BlessJah> niestety, składnia nie jest tak intuicyjna
<digitalix> nom :(
<digitalix> ee java -version mi pokazuje info z javy 6 czemu tak ?
<digitalix> a wywalilem ja
<BlessJah> widać masz zainstalowaną 6
<digitalix> ehh
<BlessJah> apt-get purge openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-jre
<BlessJah> apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk openjdk-7-jre
<drathir> bierz 7 openjdk
<digitalix> zrobilem co kazales
<digitalix> root@ks29886:~# java -version java version "1.6.0_23" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11pre) (6b23~pre11-0ubuntu1.11.10.2) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode) root@ks29886:~#
<digitalix> :(
<digitalix> jakis bug czy co ?
<drathir> pierwsze co to sudo apt-get update nastepnie sudo apt-get upgrade
<digitalix> a wgl da sie ustawic polskie znaki na ubuntu 11.10 na 10.10 dzialaly a po wgraniu 11.10 cos nie dzialają
<drathir> paczki jezykowe moze niekometne?
<drathir> niekompletne*
<BlessJah> digitalix: wklej na codepad.org wynik polecenia locale
<BlessJah> chyba, że mówisz o znaczkach w GUI
<digitalix> chodzi mi o znaki w ssh
<BlessJah> poza ssh działa poprawnie? jak otworzysz terminal, ale zanim się połączysz?
<TheNumb> digitalix: nie masz polskiego locale
<BlessJah> TheNumb: tego jeszcze nie ustaliliśmy
<digitalix> http://codepad.org/EL9lgCI4
<digitalix> jebana java nie da jej sie wywalic ...
<digitalix> caly czas mi siedzi
<TheNumb> digitalix: czym się łączysz do serwera?
<TheNumb> digitalix: putty?
<digitalix> tak
<digitalix> w 10.10 byly
<TheNumb> Pewnie w putty nie ustaliłeś kodowania
<digitalix> zrobilem reinstall
<digitalix> oo mozliwe
 * drathir jest ciekaw ilu posiadaczy dedykow uzywa polskiej wersji jezykowej? 
<drathir> digitalix: slownictwo...
<digitalix> kurde wgralem jave 6 tą komendą apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-jre ale chce jednak jave 7 a komenda apt-get remove openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-jre niby wywala ale w jeva -version dalej pisze
<digitalix> ze jest
<drathir> whereis java
<inzaghi89> drathir, na lokalnym serwerze miałem pl, tak to leci en zawsze
<inzaghi89> pewno większość na en jedzie :P
<drathir> no wlasnie bylem ciekaw co bardziej popularne...
<digitalix> dobra juz sobie poradzilem
<inzaghi89> drathir, zmienić to nie problem przecież, ale IMO popularniejsze EN jest. mniej kombinowania potem jest nawet z jakimikolwiek tutkami
<drathir> ciekawe jakiej gry server stawiasz... ^^
<digitalix> minecraft :D
<TheNumb> digitalix: przeloguj się ;-)
<drathir> inzaghi89: tutki swoja droga najgorzej bledy... czasem sporo czasu mi zajmie wymyslic techniczne tlumaczenia...
<TheNumb> digitalix: zobacz czy nie masz przypadkiem icedtea
<digitalix> mialem wlasnie
<digitalix> ale wywalilem
<digitalix> i :D
<inzaghi89> stoi serwer mc :P z tym że ja nawet z ubuntu nie korzystam na serwerze, jakoś wolę centosa
<drathir> z tymi os to co osoba to wlasne upodobania...
<inzaghi89> drathir, no tak :)
<drathir> czasem takie dziwnewrazenie ze wiecej osob uzywa innych systemow niz ubuntu...
<BlessJah> drathir: tak jest
<drathir> ale cii...
<BlessJah> drathir: dużo archerów jest
<inzaghi89> no tak jest :p tutaj na kanale (cenzura) większość to co innego niż ubuntu :P
<drathir> arch imho bardzo czysty system...
<inzaghi89> dla mnie ubuntu skończyło się z wersją 7.10, serwerowy jest ok, ale najbardziej lubiłem 7.10
<inzaghi89> arch jest rpmową dystrybucją?
<TheNumb> inzaghi89: niet
<TheNumb> inzaghi89: ma swój system pakietów
<inzaghi89> umm ABS
<inzaghi89> o, ale zarządzany pacmanem.... co to miało pacmana, OpenSUSE?!
<inzaghi89> nie, on yasta chyba miał
<inzaghi89> hmm
<inzaghi89> Fedora?
<drathir> ale ubu jako alternatywa plug and play do windowsa swietny do oswojenia kogos z linuxem...
<Skrzyp> (loop (facelamp)
<Skrzyp> Ostatnio jak patrzę na ten kanał, to tracę wiarę w ludzkość
 * Skrzyp se idzie
<Skrzyp> jak zmądrzejecie, to *może* wrócę.
<Dreadlish> ._.
<inzaghi89> :D
<drathir> oj...
<Dreadlish> btw. on realnie mówił
<Dreadlish> tylko nie chce mi sie patrzeć w logi
<Dreadlish> to nie powiem za co
<Dreadlish> :D
<inzaghi89> Dreadlish, :D
<TheNumb> inzaghi89: nic nie miało pacmana ;D
<inzaghi89> TheNumb, nic? hmm... to nie wiem czemu mam takie przeświadczenie wewnętrzne że gdzieś korzystałem z tego (nie bawiłem się archem nigdy)
<drathir> pacman nie taki zly normalny jak sie oswoisz z komendami...
<TheNumb> pacan ;D
<inzaghi89> :D
<drathir> kosmetycznie pare rzeczy z apt bym przemycil ale nie jest zle...
<Dreadlish> mów tu o archu -> zastanawiaj sie czego cie nie lubią :D
<inzaghi89> :P
<drathir> inzaghi89: pacman - gierka ponadczasowa dlatego zapewne
<BlessJah> inzaghi89: trolling?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: jego sie pytasz mistrzu trollowania?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: bo nie jestem pewien
<inzaghi89> BlessJah, nie, nie mam reguły trolować
<inzaghi89> po prostu chcę się upewnić :)
<BlessJah> znaczy głupiś
<inzaghi89> BlessJah, nigdy nie twierdziłem że jestem mądry
<Dreadlish> O MATKO
<Dreadlish> MAM 2 KANAŁY
<Dreadlish> oO?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nowy telewizor?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> stereo
<inzaghi89> lol
<Dreadlish> czy ty myślisz, że tylko telewizor może mieć kanały?
<Dreadlish> hipster też może
<Dreadlish> audio też może
 * BlessJah ma 8
<BlessJah> nigdy w życiu z więcej niż dwóch na raz nie skorzystałem
<BlessJah> ale są
<Dreadlish> ale mam 2 kanały grające w tej chwilo
<Dreadlish> moge sobie zrobić jeszcze trzeci
<karoles> Iceweasel mi sie jebie jakotwieram liste kontaktół na fejsbóku :/
<Dreadlish> tylko gniazdko znzjde
<drathir> Dreadlish: wirtual 5.1 zapodaj
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> bym musiał sobie rly 5.1 kupić
<sovtware> jak mogę skonfigurować WARSOW na xubuntu ?
<sovtware> lubi ktoś zagadki ?
<sovtware> mam taką jedną :-)
<sovtware> może ktoś będzie wiedział byłbym wdzięczny
<buharin> moze ktos podpowiedziec co robi komenda wc -l
<Dreadlish> liczy linie z stdina
<buharin> aaa dzieki
<buharin> :D
<pawellllllll> cześć jest tu kto?
<karoles> jest
<pawellllllll> mogłbyś mi troche pomuc?
<karoles> pomóc*
<karoles> W czym?
<pawellllllll> aha
<pawellllllll> zainstalowalem własnie ubutu
<pawellllllll> i nie mam pojecia jak cokolwiek na nim zainstalowac
<sovtware> karoles a mi byś pomógł ? proszę Cie męczę się i nic z tego ale poczekam
<mati75> `g ubuntu instalacja oprogramowania
<Przekliniak> mati75: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<karoles> wejdź w programy i Sydnaptic
<karoles> masz menadzer pakietów
<mati75> `g ubuntu instalacja oprogramowania
<Przekliniak> mati75: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<sovtware> właśnie to miałem pisać lub wejdż w centrum oprogramowania ubuntu
<karoles> jezeli chcesz wiecej -> poczytaj o repozytoriach
<pawellllllll> czlowieku o czym ty do mnie mowisz
<sovtware> karoles mi pomozesz lub podpowiesz ?
<pawellllllll> ja nic nie rozumiem
<karoles> ale w czym?
<karoles> pawellllllll: wlasnie proponuje googla bo to nie sa trudne zagadnienia i na bank zrozumisz
<pawellllllll> wlasnie siedze na google od 2 godzin i zaraz komputer przez okno wyrzuce
<JohnnyAmerica> pawellllllll: :D
<karoles> O,o To czego Ty szukasz ;D?
<pawellllllll> juz jestem tak wkurzony ze nie wiem
<karoles> jak Ty szukasz*
<sovtware> karoles wszystko mi chodzi i dla mnie to zagadka czemu warsow mi sie uruchamia z czarnym tłem i pisze mi nie obsługiwana rozdzielczość gdzie oraz jak to ustawić i czy moża inne gry mi chodzą bez problemów
<pawellllllll> nie mam pojecia goscie co opisuja cokolwiek w google to zwrotow uzywaja takich ze bym ich powystrzelal
<sovtware> pawellll menu - system - synpatic menedrzer pakietów
<sovtware> lub menu - centrum oprogramowania ubuntu
<karoles> sovtware: warsaw --help tam nie ma info o uruchomieniu w danej rozdzielczosci?
<avatar_project> czesc wam
<karoles> czesc.
<avatar_project> mozna jeszcze te plytki z ubuntu zamowic ?
<avatar_project> bo pobierac to chyba bede dlugo
<karoles> pobierać ~700MiB
<sovtware> karoles juz wejdę na ich stronkę lecz ja z ENG kiepski jestem ale na chrome może zobaczę i może mi przetłumaczy i zobaczę no na Unity mi chodziło lecz musiałem przejść na Xubuntu
<avatar_project> a ile to moze potrwac ?
<karoles> Mozna, ale to sie sporo czeka, wiecej niz pobieranie
<foreste> czesc
<avatar_project> ja mam tylko z netii internet
<avatar_project> i cos jak zakladali mowi ze troche slabo z szumami na linii ale w koncu jakos zalozyli
<karoles> szumami na lini ; D?
<avatar_project> tak cos technicy gadali
<avatar_project> ale cos poszli na miasto, wrocili po 30 minutach i powiedzieli ze bede jednak miec internet
<avatar_project> mozna sprawdzic ile mam ostatecznie ?
<avatar_project> to jakos ..
<karoles> hmm
<karoles> nie wiem ;S
<avatar_project> bo nie wiem czy zabierac sie na pobieranie
<sovtware> karoles mówisz o tej stronie że tu pisze ? http://www.warsow.net/
<avatar_project> a ktos pomoze ?
<sovtware> już patrzę
<karoles> ja mowie o manualu :P
<sovtware> :D
<avatar_project> cos gadali ze 6 mega medzie
<avatar_project> bedzie*
<karoles> w wiki poszukaj info o resolution czy jakos tak jest rozdzielczosc
<avatar_project> jak ich mam sprawdzic
<avatar_project> ;D
<avatar_project> i dali mi taki czarny router
<karoles> avatar_project: Nie wiem jak sie sprawdza czy ma sie szumy
<karoles> ;S.
<avatar_project> nie szumy
<karoles> ale sciagnij jakis plik
<avatar_project> ale czy mam 6 mega
<karoles> I masz wzór
<avatar_project> jak obiecali
<sovtware> karoles no właśnie z wiki instalowałem :D i tylko pisze wymagania :D a na Unity Gnome mi chodziło
<pawellllllll> czy mogłby mi ktos pomuc z instalacja programu w ubutu?
<sovtware> ok nie zawracam głowy
<avatar_project> mozna sprawdzic jakie naprawde mam lacze ?
<sovtware> pawellll napisałem wyżej co i jak
<karoles> avatar_project: T=S/P
<karoles> S - rozmiar pliku w bitach; P - przepustowosc, czyli z jaka predkoscia sie rusza i T - czas
<karoles> przekształć sobie
<avatar_project> P=S/T ?
<karoles> czyli P = s/t
<sovtware> karoles tak szczerze pisząc jak ludzie mogą mieć problemy z zainstalowaniem programów jak chłopak ma ubuntu to ma po lewej stronie oprogramowania :D
<karoles> pawellllllll: pomóc*
<drathir> ale ruch...
<sovtware> :-)
<avatar_project> wezcie, ja nie wiem do konca jakie mam lacze
<karoles> pawellllllll: przykro mi, na brak umiejetnosci czytania ze zrozumieniem nie ma rady
<karoles> pawellllllll: ćwiczyć, ćwiczyć, ćwiczyć
<jacekowski> avatar_project: w modemie szukaj SNR i noise margin
<karoles> pawellllllll: poczytaj o Sydnaptic'u
<avatar_project> a co to snr ?
<drathir> avatar_project: speedtest.net
<pawellllllll> karoles niestety ale czytanie ze zrozumieniem a zrobienie czegos to dwie rozne zeczy
<avatar_project> drathir: poczekaj, zobacze
<karoles> pawellllllll: rzeczy*
<sovtware> Pawellll jeszcze raz i czytaj menu - system - menadrzej pakietół sympatic lub menu - centrum oprogramowania ubuntu
<avatar_project> ciekawe czy bedzie jak obiecali 6 mega
<sovtware> w ten sposób instalujesz programy :-)
<pawellllllll> jak sie jezdzi na rowerze to mozna sie posmiac z tego co nie umie
<karoles> drathir: e speedtest moze kłamać
<drathir> avatar_project: to orientacyjne tylko
<sovtware> i przepraszam za błędy :D
<pawellllllll> sovtware  i co dalej
<drathir> avatar_project: chcesz prawdziwa odpalasz torrenta
<pawellllllll> wchodze tam gdzie mowisz i nie mam pojecia o zrobic
<karoles> Masz program
<avatar_project> drathir: chyba dobrze zrobilem, cos takiego wyszlo http://www.speedtest.net/result/1800593173.png
<drathir> pawellllllll: co chcesz zainstalowac?
<avatar_project> na takie zielone cos kliklem, trojkat taki
<karoles> po lewej masz kategorie programow/pakietow
<pawellllllll> dongla do internetu
<sovtware> pawelll wybierasz sobie program w centrum oprogramowania ubuntu klikasz w niego i po prawej stronie masz menu instaluj :-)
<karoles> dongla?
<avatar_project> mam 14 dni zeby zerwac umowe
<drathir> avatar_project: kablowka swiatlowod? osiedlowa?
<sovtware> masz różne programy od akcesoria gry itp: :-)
<avatar_project> drathir: no pisalem ze netia
<avatar_project> cos o szumach marudzili najpierw
<avatar_project> na linii
<drathir> pawellllllll: co to dongla?
<pawellllllll> mam dongla na nim oprogrramowanie zeby dzialal
<karoles> co?
<pawellllllll> USB z karta do telefonu bezprzewodowy internet
<avatar_project> drathir: zostawic czy zerwac bez kary ?
<drathir> avatar_project: ale to adsl nie bardzo raczej... poza standard wystaje...
<avatar_project> drathir: no mam taki czarny router
<avatar_project> i wpiete gdzie telefon to jest
<drathir> avatar_project: a moglbys mi model przeslac?
<sovtware> karoles jeszcze jedno :-) jeżeli można jakiś program do nadawania na audycji radiowych z możliwośćią czytania pozdrowień przez micro ?
<karoles> sovtware: nie zajmowalem sie tym na Linuxie ;S
<avatar_project> drathir: ok, pudla poszukam
<sovtware> :D ok
<drathir> pawellllllll: potrzeba Ci sterowniki raczej nie program...
<karoles> pawellllllll: nie mam pojecia o co Ci chodzi.
<drathir> avatar_project: dziekuje...
<pawellllllll> ok ale nie mam internetu jak mam sciagnac sterowniki
<avatar_project> technicolor TG 589vn ultra broadband router
<karoles> pawellllllll: lspci wpisz w terminalu
<pawellllllll> a jesli sa na donglu to jak je zainstalowac
<avatar_project> cos takiego
<drathir> pawellllllll: najpierw musisz zlokalizowac czy Ci sprzet widzi i wykrywa
<pawellllllll> ok ale jak?
<karoles> pawellllllll: przeklej na nopaste.pl co Ci wyskakuje po wpisaniu lsusb w terminalu
<avatar_project> drathir: mam to no wpiete w gniazdko od telefonu :)
<pawellllllll> pul strony tekstu
<pawellllllll> hehehe
<karoles> pÓł*
<pawellllllll> owszem pół
<karoles> czekam na link
<drathir> pawellllllll: karoles Cie poprowadzi spokojnie...
<pawellllllll> ja juz nerwy wszystkie zjadlem hehehe
<karoles> drathir: like a Jesus! ; D
<pawellllllll> karoles nie moge wkleic linka bo to nie jest komputer na ktorym chce to zainstalowac
<avatar_project> drathir: jak cos moge bez kary to wymowic
<avatar_project> czy ujdzie ?
<pawellllllll> mam 2 kompy z jednego teraz pisze a drugi stoi obok
<drathir> lsusb > lsusb.txt jakbys mial problemy z skopiowaniem
<pawellllllll> i doprowadza mnie do histerii heheh
<karoles> dobra, w takim razie wpisz lsusb | grep dongle
<drathir> avatar_project: wyglasa nie tak zle sprawdzam sprzet
<karoles> pawellllllll: ew, znajdz linie w której jest napisane Dongle router WiFi cokolwiek zwiazanego z siecia
<drathir> avatar_project: choc wolalbym 10/10
<avatar_project> drathir: mi gosciu mowil ze mam 6 mega a moze kiedys bedzie 10 mega
<pawellllllll> gdzie mam to wpisac? w wyszukiwarce?
<pawellllllll> jestem totalnie zielony
<avatar_project> ale tutaj jest 50 mega, nic nie rozumiem
<avatar_project> obiecac 10 mega jak 50 jest
<karoles> w terminalu
<karoles> ide spac, ogarnicie pawel'a
<pawellllllll> karoles przepisze ci co mi wyskoczyło po wpisaniu komendy ls usb
<karoles> lsusb*
<karoles> a nie ls usb
<karoles> pawellllllll: nie przepisuj tutaj przepisz na nopaste.pl
<drathir> avatar_project: dsl
<karoles> wpisz mi na prv odpowiem Ci jutro
<karoles> albo na kanał to moze ktos teraz Ci pomoze
<karoles> Dobranc
<pawellllllll> dzieki za pomoc
<pawellllllll> dobranoc
<drathir> avatar_project: masz 50 down 2 up
<avatar_project> wiem ze jak wychodzil gadal ze mam 6 mega a moze kiedys bede miec 10 mega
<karoles> Nie masz 50 na bank ;S. operatorzy moga klamac w speedtestach
<drathir> netia podobno zestawia mozliwie najwieksza...
<pawellllllll> ma ktoś siłę wytrzymałość i wiedzę zeby nowicjuszowi pomuc
<avatar_project> slyszalem na pewno tak mowil
<karoles> moj dawny mi pokazal z 10mbps
<karoles> a 1mbps nie mialem
<BlessJah> czy gg właśnie się popsuło?
<m477> drathir: nie moge z android market sie polaczyc i w ogole
<karoles> pawellllllll: pomÓc
<karoles> aaaa
<karoles> ide spac
<drathir> avatar_project: pobierz ubu po torrencie
<avatar_project> karoles
<karoles> ?
<avatar_project> a zobacze ze strony ubuntu
<drathir> avatar_project: deluge polecam...
<avatar_project> czy nie klamia jak piszesz
<avatar_project> deluge a co to ?
<pawellllllll> heheh jestem dyslekta hehehe
<pawellllllll> i zdenerwowany wiec wybacz
<drathir> karoles: musiales miec straszne skoki transferu
<karoles> dyslektykiem* to prosze sprawdzaj co piszesz w wordzie albo czymkolwiek bo mam ochote sobie wsadzic łyżke w oko
<karoles> drathir: miałem, radiówki ssa
<avatar_project> 6.0 MB/s podaje firefox
<karoles> ale administrator sie zmienił
<karoles> i jest okej
<avatar_project> to klamia czy nie ? :/
<karoles> stałe 60kbps :P
<drathir> m477: sprawdz wpierw na czyns malym przez siec
<drathir> avatar_project: deluge program do torrentow...
<avatar_project> ale zaraz ff mi pobierze
<drathir> karoles: nie... dobrze postawione musza dawac rade...
<karoles> 21:59 < karoles> ale administrator sie zmienił
<karoles> 21:59 < karoles> i jest okej
<avatar_project> pobralo juz
<avatar_project> 1.1 GB
<drathir> avatar_project: ok ale torrentem
<drathir> juz szukam linka
<avatar_project> ale juz mam linuxa :)
<avatar_project> http://iv.pl/images/67432832316169324087.jpg tak firefox pokazywal
<avatar_project> karoles: oszukuja mnie ?
<uh4> webmatrix/visualbasic na linuxa? ktos cos probowal?
<m477> drathir: ze co
<drathir> avatar_project: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.4-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<avatar_project> drathir: http://iv.pl/images/67432832316169324087.jpg pobralem juz
<avatar_project> tak pokazywalo
<drathir> m477: na telefonie? czy wirtualka?
<uh4> avatar_project: a nie lepiej 11.11?
<uh4> czy tam 11.10
<drathir> avatar_project: to nic ze masz to testy
<avatar_project> torrenty mi nie dzialalaja
<avatar_project> pobiera 12 kb/s
<avatar_project> wszystkie
<avatar_project> to chyba oszukuja
<m477> drathir: tele
<m477> nie moge sie z serwerami polaczyc
<m477> googla
<avatar_project> zostawic to czy rezygnowac?
<avatar_project> 60 zl mam placic
<drathir> avatar_project: masz bardzo duzo prawie z 50
<sovtware> narazie wszystkim miłej oraz spokojnej nocy
<m477> drathir: 'karta sim nie jest przystosowana do wymiany danych'
<avatar_project> chyba ze gdzies taniej znajde
<avatar_project> musze do tp sa zadzwonic
<drathir> 48 dokladnie
<drathir> m477: tak jest napisane?
<m477> nom
<drathir> m477: sciagales ustawienia neta?
<m477> nie
<m477> btw, jak sciagalem
<avatar_project> drathir: a o co im chodzilo z tym ze kiedys bedzie 10 mega ?
<avatar_project> bo o 6 mowili i jest 6 MB/s
<drathir> avatar_project: moze upload
<drathir> av to nie takie 6
<drathir> teraz masz 48
<avatar_project> technik powiedzial ze udalo im sie zestawic na 6 mega
<avatar_project> czy cos takiego
<drathir> 6 mialbys jakby bylo 768 kb w ff
<drathir> tutaj jest 48
<drathir> chyba ze maja jakies proxy
<drathir> m477: w sensie ustawienia gprs
<avatar_project> to co gadal o 10
<pawelllllll> pomoze mi kto przy instalacjii
<avatar_project> moze ze 10 w firefoxie bedzie ?
<avatar_project> ale to chyba nie
<m477> drathir: nie zmienialem nic raczej
<avatar_project> moze tak byc ?
<drathir> m477: wejdz w ustawienia polaczen...
<drathir> m477: gdzie sa punkty dostepu...
<m477> drathir: no?
<m477> nie ma czegos takiego
<m477> to jest android1.6 jak cos
<drathir> m477: dodaj nowy gsm
<drathir> m477: jaka siec?
<drathir> szukaj w ustawieniach polaczen danych
<m477> drathir: play
<drathir> niestety nie powiem Ci gdzie dokladnie to moze byc bo nie wiem ale w menu ustawienia musi gdzies byc...
<m477> drathir: w ustawieniach polaczen nie mam czegos takiego, jest tylko : ustalone numery, poczta gl., ustawienia polaczenia gsm ( a w srodku tylko przekierowania polaczen)
<Biszkopcik> m477: kurwa
<Biszkopcik> najdluzszy twoj dialog jaki widzialem
<m477> widisz jaki mądry jestem?
<dweller> alkoholu zabrakło
<Biszkopcik> no teraz dostrzegłem
<Biszkopcik> jak jesteś trzeźwy
<Biszkopcik> :)
<Biszkopcik> choć to drugie barzdiej mnie zdziwilo
<m477> nono
<drathir> m477: juz szukam jak to wyglada, a model?
<m477> G1
<qermit> używał ktoś quaggi?
<qermit> szukam jak zrobić by natychmiastowo zmieniać routing
<qermit> jacekowski: ty chyba używałeś
<jacekowski> ja
<jacekowski> a co chcesz robic?
<jacekowski> bo quagga to masz zebre + demony od poszczegolnych protokolow
<qermit> jacekowski: tak wiem, chodzi o to że chcę wymusić zmianę routingu w zebrze
<qermit> tzn chcę w momencie wypięcia jednego interfejsu na zdalnym routerze wymisić zmianę
<qermit> i nie czekać do timeoutu
<qermit> właściwie to chyba dotyczy bardziej demona ripd
<jacekowski> ospf lepiej jak mozesz
<jacekowski> ale rip tez da rade
<Biszkopcik> [*]
<Biszkopcik> R.I.P.
<qermit> no własnie tego nie mogę uzyskac w ripd
<m477> hehe
<Biszkopcik> m477: kobyło
<m477> co za poczucie humoru
<qermit> zaraz sprawdze to ospf
<qermit> jacekowski: osfp nadal potrzebuje zebry?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> wszystko wymaga zebry
<jacekowski> odpal vtysh
<jacekowski> i popatrz czy rip widzi sasiadow
<qermit> chciałem sie tylko uipewnić
<qermit> jacekowski: widzi
<jacekowski> no to powinien zmieniac
<jacekowski> ale rozrysuj bardziej co jak dziala
<jacekowski> bo masz komputer X
<jacekowski> z quagga
<jacekowski> polaczony dwoma kablami do routera Y
<jacekowski> ?
<qermit> tak
<jacekowski> a router ma dwa niezalezne interfejsy tam
<qermit> niekoniecznie bezpośrenio
<jacekowski> czy to jest switch?
<qermit> router
<qermit> generalnie 2 takie same komputery
<qermit> z tym że jeden jest nadrzędny powiedzmy
<jacekowski> to lepiej bonding mode 1
<jacekowski> albo mostek i STP
<qermit> bonding to chyba do warstwy drugiej tylko
<qermit> stp chyba też
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> ale tobie wiecej nie potrzeba
<jacekowski> bo te dwa komputery maja sie ze soba komunikowac
<jacekowski> czy dzialaja jako normalne routery
<jacekowski> i komputery za nimi sie komunikowac maja
<Ozil> elo pamiętacie taką stronkę nofwarez ?
<qermit> tylko jak ja te informacje przez sieć komórkową prześlę
<qermit> jacekowski: ^^
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> czyli chcesz niezawodna komunikacje pomiedzy dwoma hostami
<jacekowski> w ten sposob
<jacekowski> na pewno nie quagga
<jacekowski> bo musialbys miec zapiete te same adresy na interfejsach obu a tego sie nie da
<jacekowski> tzn. nie da sie tak jakbys chcial
<jacekowski> jakis openvpn po jednym i po drugim interfejsie puszczony
<jacekowski> ethernet emulujac
<jacekowski> i bond na tym
<jacekowski> albo lepiej spanning tree
<qermit> jacekowski: nie, jedyne co mi potrzeba to routing
<m477> drathir: i co, olewka?
<qermit> jacekowski: jeżeli będę chciał jakieś tunele mieć to będzie nadal problem i wrócę do punktu wyjścia
<qermit> ja chce tylko wymusić zmiane routingu
<qermit> zaraz sie zdenerwuje i prosty program napisze
<jacekowski> no to ripd
<jacekowski> na sztywno zadeklaruj sasiadow
<qermit> jacekowski: no dobra, tylko jak teraz wymusić zmianę routingu
<jacekowski> i nie deklaruj sieci
<qermit> zaraz narysuje sobie
<jacekowski> no powinien sam zmienic
<jacekowski> jak wykryje ze sciezka padla
<qermit> tak, zmienia sam, po timeoucie
<jacekowski> no to zmniejsz timeout
<jacekowski> i uzyj ospf bo sie da lepiej konfigurowac w tej kwestii
<qermit> jacekowski: musiał bym zmniejszyć timeout do 0
<qermit> a ja chce mieć duży timeout (powiedzmy rzędu godziny)
<drathir> swoja droga nie wiem jakim cudem netia wyciaga na adslu 50 mega
<drathir> m477: nie
<drathir> to jest
<drathir> m477: http://androidforums.com/t-mobile-g1/2446-how-use-your-g1-t-without-data-plan.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/clrdlg2> (at androidforums.com)
<drathir> tylko cwaniaki nie pisza ghdzie w menu
<Voldenet> `how to use your g1 without data plan` a.k.a. `jak mieć internet bez internetu`
<buharin> mam takie pytanie, z czego powstala Java bo C z ASM
<buharin> a Java?
<jacekowski> drathir: a gdzie pisze ze tyle wyciaga?
<jacekowski> buharin: C nie powstalo z asm
<BlessJah> ASM powstał z nicości :D
<buharin> jacekowski, a skad?
<jacekowski> z C
<Voldenet> c powstało z asm
<jacekowski> ktos wymyslil ze zrobi sobie C i zrobili
<m477> C powstało z B chyba
<Voldenet> a haskell z lispa
<Voldenet> a python z ruby
<drathir> jacekowski: netia w firefoxie i speedtescie
<jacekowski> drathir: dlatego speedtest jest gowno warty
<drathir> jacekowski: a firefox?
<buharin> a Java?
<Voldenet> speedtest jest gówno warty?
<jacekowski> tak
<Voldenet> ???
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> isp to bardzo latwo moze oszukac
<drathir> jacekowski: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1800593173.png
<jacekowski> drathir: to jest adsl czy vdsl?
<m477> Voldenet: jak python moze wywodzic sie z ruby jak jest starszy od niego ~_~
<drathir> jacekowski: http://iv.pl/images/67432832316169324087.jpg
<Voldenet> m477: tamte trzy linijki mają podobny sens
<jacekowski> drathir: no to jest lepszy test
<m477> he
<jacekowski> drathir: to jest adsl czy vdsl?
<mati75> drathir: phi
<Voldenet> no cóż, łatwo sprawdzić prędkość internetów
<Voldenet> wystarczy pobrać linucha z jakiegoś lepszego serwera
<jacekowski> jeszcze pozostaje kwestia routingu za granice
<m477> o ile nie siedzi w catchu
<drathir> jacekowski: po adresie na ircu adsl
<jacekowski> sciagnijcie sobie cos z japonii
<Voldenet> jacekowski: ściągamy
<Voldenet> i co z tego?
<jacekowski> do japonii sa pingi przerazliwie wysokie i transfery slabe
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze ludzie tam maja w domach gigabit
<jacekowski> drathir: internet twierdzi ze jedyne 50Mbit jakie netia daje to vdsl2
<drathir> wedlug sprzetu vdsl
<mati75> kurde nie mogę screena znaleźć
<mati75> http://mati75.eu/screenshots/2011-12-03-111419_1440x900_scrot.png
<drathir> Voldenet: najlepszy torrent
<m477> e-penis?
<jacekowski> ja mam na kwadracie 15Mbit
<jacekowski> moge miec 40Mbit
<jacekowski> za dodatkowe £10
<mati75> jacekowski: ja mam 1 Gbit
<jacekowski> mati75: na kwadracie?
<drathir> jacekowski: bo po co dobre szkieletowki do chin czy jak sie mowi na glowne lacza?
<jacekowski> drathir: tranzyt
<jacekowski> drathir: po to zeby sie nie okazalo ze user ma gigabit, ale tylko do pierwszeg routera
<Voldenet> drathir: torrent jest do czego najlepszy?
<jacekowski> mati75: bo ja to mam i serwery na 10Gbit
<drathir> Voldenet: do testow lacza moim zdaniem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mam dostep do pioniera
<BlessJah> \o/
<mati75> jacekowski: na kwadracie
<drathir> jacekowski: czyli w serwerowniach do chin powinno byc ok a u domowego uzytkownika juz nie tak kolorowo?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chłopaki ostatnio do opola chyba 300 mega zmierzyli
<BlessJah> do ovh też ładnie ciągnąć powinno tranzytem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ja kiedys z takim jednym UW cale wywalilem
<jacekowski> 600Mbit szlo az sie skonczylo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: no, to my właśnie jesteśmy pod tym samym kabelkiem co UW
<drathir> osobiscie zamiast 50/2 wolalbym 10/10
<jacekowski> bys serwerownie zakladal
<jacekowski> a tego nie chca
<drathir> niedobzi...
<drathir> a tak na dobra sprawe 10 to nie sa kosmiczne predkosci takie w sam raz...
<Voldenet> ja tam nawet jakbym miał gigabitowe łącze, to bym nie skorzystał
<jacekowski> a pomyslec ze w 1994 jak LINX powstal to mieli 64kbit/s do usa
<Voldenet> bo mam sieciówkę 100Mbitów :D
<Voldenet> pomyśleć, że jak kiedyś ktoś głośno krzyknął, to powstawały zakłócenia
<drathir> Voldenet: pod swisch i na kilka kompow...
<jacekowski> LINX w 99 jako pierwszy IX uzyl jakiegokolwiek gigabitowego polaczenia
<drathir> switch
<Voldenet> drathir: spokojnie, wiem
<Voldenet> tak to właśnie idzie
<Voldenet> idzie na kilka kompów z gigabitówkami i wifi
<jacekowski> a teraz 10 lat pozniej
<Voldenet> ale sam mam 100Mbitów
<Voldenet> ciekawe, czy 10 lat później nadal 99% sprzedawanych routerów to będzie ipv4
<jacekowski> ruch przez LINX jest rzedu 1Tbit/s
<drathir> Voldenet: gdzie takie cos?
<Voldenet> a gdzie nie?
<Voldenet> Żeby mieć ipv6 musiałem dogrywać modyfikowany firmware
<drathir> jacekowski: to rozdzielaja po gigabitowkach?
<drathir> czy cos obsluguje takie predkosci w calosci?
<drathir> Voldenet: jaki sprzet?
<drathir> openwrt jest fajne...
<drathir> ja ipv6 jedynie po ipv4 niestety
<Voldenet> drathir: co nie zmienia faktu, że modyfikowany firmware jest modyfikowany
<Voldenet> równie dobrze mogę powiedzieć, że router ma bouncera irc
<Voldenet> co, że nie ma, zawsze można wbudować w soft
<Voldenet> drathir: teraz maksymalnie 100Gbit są urządzenia
<Voldenet> ale podejrzewam, że za jakieś 5 lat spokojnie 1TbE będą
<drathir> jak oni to wszystko pakuja... to mini serwery prawie ze sa...
<drathir> routery to doslownie jak serwer z openwrt
<Voldenet> No, bez przesady
<Voldenet> z taką ilością ramu i prędkością bardzo szybko dałoby się je zabić
<drathir> i to na procku ok 500MHz 8mega romu i 16 ramu np
<Voldenet> no, też tego nie pojmuję lekko
<Voldenet> czasy, w których kości po kilkanaście gigabajtów kosztują jakieś 2€
<drathir> no tak na duza ilosc uzytkownikow to nie ale co oczekiwac za 200zl
<Voldenet> a w routerach nadal ich nie widać
<drathir> i to chyba na 12v chodzi lub 9
<drathir> chodzi o to chyba ze procek nie obsluzy
<drathir> przeciez ddr3 tanie jak barszcz ostatnio byly... teraz juz troche w gore ida...
<Voldenet> no dobra, trzeba jeszcze by do tego biednego wbudowanego szitu dorzucić kontrolera do tego
<drathir> wiesz to zapewne tanio by wyszlo ale za duze mozliwosci...
<Voldenet> no, ja tam nie wiem jak działają sprzętowo te nowe routery
<Voldenet> może aż takie rozszerzanie ciężko zrobić
<drathir> ile routerow obsluguje usb chhoc nie posiada? jak ktos sie zna za grosze moze dorobic...
<drathir> taki port usb raczej drogi nie jest... zawsze mozna plyt glownych na kg gdzies kupic i wymontowac zapewne...
<drathir> no ale po co w tanim modelu jak drozsze dopiero to maja...
<Voldenet> z zasilaniem problemy są
<Voldenet> zresztą, nie znam się na tym
<Voldenet> ja bardziej w programowaniu siedzę
<drathir> a to tez elektronicy magicy pod jakies nozki podlaczaja i zasilanie maja...
<drathir> Voldenet: a to ladnie... gratuluje...
<Voldenet> gratulujesz czego dokładnie?
<Voldenet> Że znowu 5 godzin będę spał? :D
<drathir> posiadania umiejetnosci programowania...
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-28
<Voldenet> >sugerowanie, że 100% tego kanału nie ma takich umiejętności
<Voldenet> >nie licząc botów
<m477> -,-
<drathir> m477: sprobuj po kolei kazda opcje w menu...
<drathir> moze on potrzebuje autentyfikacji przez gsm i dopiero potem potrafi przez wi-fi
<m477> tych dostepow?
<m477> drathir: znalazlem 'punkty dostepowe'
<Voldenet> no widzisz?
<m477> jakis APN
<Voldenet> A w windowsie tylko jedną zmienną w rejestrze byś zmienił
<Voldenet> (windowsie mobile)
<Voldenet> CO LEPSZE? :D
<m477> Oo
<Voldenet> believe in Microsoft's superiority
<m477> mowi to ktos kto siedzi na #ubuntu-pl
<Voldenet> fail
<Voldenet> a tak naprawdę to nie
<m477> drathir: zakladka jest pusta, moge tylko dac nowa nazwe APN albo zresetowac ustawienia
<m477> damn smartfon 4x1.5 GHz
<qermit> jacekowski: heh, zrobiłem, tylko trzeba 2 razy resetować demona. Raz z wyższym priorytetem a potem obniżyć odrazu
<drathir> nowa
<drathir> zrestartowanie raczej nic nie da
<drathir> wm to zuo
<drathir> m477: ciekawe jak ten quad baterie kladzie
<drathir> apn internet
<m477> drathir: zrobilem nowy apn ale tam po za nazwami nic nie da sie zmienic
<m477> drathir: zrodla podaja ze 2-3 dni pracy
<m477> dobra ustawilem jak w tym linku co dales
<drathir> polacz sie przez przegladarke z google
<drathir> czy wogole dziala
<m477> drathir: dziwnie mi chodzi ta opcja 'punkty dostepowe' jakby sie to w ogole nie zapisywalo
<m477> nie mam wifi
<drathir> a moze jest podzial filtr?
<drathir> cos w stylu aktywne dosteopne?
<m477> gdzie to niby ma byc?
<m477> dosc biednie to wyglada, nie ma tu za duzo opcji
<m477> a Ty masz androida? jak tak to jaka wersje
<drathir> nie mam androida, z andka jedynie w maszynie wirtualnej...
<drathir> uruchom porzegladarke wbudowana i zobacz czy sie polaczy
<m477> mowie ze nie
<m477> nie łączy sie
<drathir> w przegladarce dodatkowe opcje powinny byc
<drathir> cos w stylu lacz uzywajac
<m477> jak mam sie polaczyc jak nie jestem do zadnej sieci podlaczony
<drathir> polaczy sie przez gprs
<drathir> jesli bedzie dobrze skonfigurowany
<m477> nie mam takiej opcji
<m477> za darmo?
<drathir> nie za darmo...
<m477> jakby nie patrzec nie dziala
<m477> na innej karcie SIM mi to dzialało
<drathir> bo moze ustawienia neta prawidlowe byly a karta tego samego operatora?
<m477> nie
<drathir> tel brany byl w playu?
<m477> nie
<m477> a co?
<drathir> a w tej sieci co karta byla wlozona?
<m477> ale karta jest z playa
<m477> telefon jest z ery
<drathir> ale wczesniej co dzialalo
<m477> wczesniej byl plus :D
<drathir> plus apn internet ma
<drathir> tak samo
<drathir> bo ten caly market do autentyfikacji moze wykorzystywac gprs
<m477> a teraz mam play
<drathir> nawet przy wi fi
<drathir> konto aktywne?
<m477> google?
<m477> a gsm
<m477> tak
<drathir> a pytanie jestes w zasiegu nadajnika playa?
<m477> tak
<m477> ale mowie, ze cos nie tak z tymi opcjami jest bo nie moge zapisac tych ustawien
<m477> tzn zapisuja sie niby ale nic nie widac
<m477> ze sie zmienilo ...
<drathir> w sensie natywnego plusa
<drathir> playa
<m477> natywnego?
<drathir> tak bo jest myk
<m477> nie rozumiem, co to natywny plus
<drathir> play korzysta z nadajnikow plusa a internet swoj za darmo ma z nadajnikow playa tylko za darmo-w pakietach.
<m477> ja mam karte, jesli o to chodiz
<drathir> nie wiem czy sie rozni...
<drathir> cos tajiego znalazlem http://forum.android.com.pl/f22/konfiguracja-internetu-play-216/
<drathir> w koncu moze to pomoze
<m477> a czemu sa dwie konfiguracje?
<drathir> rto co pisalem
<m477> ?
<drathir> jedna mms druga net
<m477> aha
<drathir> roaming to nazywaja
<m477> ale i tak te ustawienia z dupy mi tu chodza
<drathir> a masz juz jakies zapisane ? moze max miejsca osiagnal na zapis
<m477> nie ma nic
<m477> zapisuje to raz sie pojawia raz nie, w ogole wiesza sie to i nie chce wyjsc z tego tylko 'home' musze wciskac
<m477> poki co sprawia pozory ze sie zapisalo
<m477> zresetuje tel i zobacze
<m477> dupa ...
<drathir> co boli ten tel
<drathir> kurczaki log jakis by sie przydal
<m477> bez roota to chyba ciezko?
<drathir> nie wiem czy to wogole obsluguje cos takiego jak logi...
<drathir> ja obecnie na bb siedze...
<drathir> ale kiedys przydaloby sie przetestowac andka
<drathir> tak na zywo
<m477> :)
<m477> ja sie chce zabarac za pisanie aplikacji
<drathir> podobno proste dosc to jest...
<drathir> ale ja nie pisalem...
<m477> nagmatwane strasznie, przynajmniej takie 1 wrazenie mam
<m477> a i XML mam pierwszy raz stycznosc
<m477> :-)
<buharin> ktos chce rzucic okiem na moj kod z cpp? ;P
<nn52> o/ hey!
<buharin> m477, konstrutkor w cpp jest wywolywany domyslnie na koniec programu?
<Nerihsa> konstruktor?
<dweller> destruktor chyba
<buharin> bo tworze sobie np. Auto maluch
<buharin> a potem musze usunac
<buharin> to ~Auto();
<dweller> no to nie jest konstruktor :>
<buharin> no wiem
<buharin> ale czy tak sie wywoluje
<buharin> bo wszystkie przyklady na necie ze wskaznikami sa
<buharin> ;D
<dweller> ale delete usuwa zdaje się wszystkie obiekty
<buharin> dweller, dobra znalazlem
<buharin> ;D
<buharin> domyslnie
<nn52> kurde,po aktualizacji dystrybucji  nie mam ikon na pulpicie - lolz
<nn52> Nie można otworzyć położenia "file:///home/nana/Desktop" o.O, powinno być /Pulpit -.- ,  gdzie się ustawia ściezki?
<buharin> no i pozdro napisalem kod w cpp :P
<buharin> odpalam
<buharin> komenda zakonczona
<buharin> ktos chce sprawdzic? :D
<nn52> to źle? D:
<buharin> nn52, no zle :P niestety
<buharin> w javie bylo prosciej huh : /
<nn52> widzisz, ja też źle... gnome mi nie działa po podniesieniu distra, śćieżko się posypały , i nie widzi pulpita - lolowato , robie reinstal gnoma
<buharin> zdebagowalem to i mam
<buharin> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<buharin> 0x000000000040123a in graf::algorytm_prima (this=0x7fffffffdeb0,
<buharin>     macierz=0x603040, rozmiar=5) at prim_tablice.cpp:57
<buharin> 57			if(i == j || macierz[pom][i] == 0 || wierzcholki[i][j] == 1) continue;
<kklimonda> to debuguj dalej
<kklimonda> czytasz poza zaalokowaną pamięcią
<drathir> to mozliwe zeby ubu nie rozpoznawalo PATH ?
<kklimonda> drathir: nie
<drathir> grrr
<drathir> kklimonda: dzieki to zabieram sie za rozgryzanie o co biega...
<kklimonda> może ustawiasz PATH nie tam gdzie powinieneś?
<drathir> bezposrednio z konsoli probuje ale twierdzi ze PATH command not found
<kklimonda> bo to zmienna, a nie komenda
<drathir> $PATH=~/java/jdk1.7.0_03/hbin/:$PATH sh plik
<drathir> poprawnie sformulowane?
<drathir> samo bin
<drathir> sciezki z taba i tak lece
<pawellllll> witam jest tu ktoś kto by mi pomół przy ubutu?
<pawellllll> ?
<pawellllll> jest tu kto?
<pawellllll> jes tu kto?
<nn52> niema
<nn52> a co się stało się ?
<pawellllll> a mam problem
<pawellllll> prubuje uruchomic internet na ubutu a ze wczoraj zainstalowalem i nigdy nie mialem to nie mam pojecia jak to zrobic
<pawellllll> pomoze kto/
<pawellllll> pomocy!!!!!!
<garnus> próbuję się pisze
<garnus> po drugie jaki internet masz
<pawellllll> Huawei e353 dongle
<garnus> jakie ubuntu
<TheNumb> pawellllll: a sprawdzałeś czy to huawei działa pod linuksem?
<garnus> i jaki jest blad
<pawellllll> 10 ubutu
<garnus> albo co sie dzieje
<TheNumb> pawellllll: 10 co?
<TheNumb> pawellllll: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1799524
<pawellllll> bład nie mam pojecia bo jak powiedziałem jestem totalnie zielony nie wiem nawet z ktorej to strony ugryzc
<TheNumb> pawellllll: w najnowszym ubuntu powinien działać
<garnus> czyli na jakim etapie jestes
<garnus> wlozyles go do usb?
<pawellllll> na etapie wlozenia dogla w usb
<garnus> to na gorze masz ikonke sieci
<TheNumb> pawellllll: daj na wklej.org wynik komendy dmesg w konsoli
<garnus> widzisz?
<pawellllll> sekunda
<TheNumb> pawellllll: a klikałeś ikonkę sieci? :D
<pawellllll> a dodam ze mam go po angielsku
<garnus> wlasnie to probuje ustalic
<garnus> cholera
<garnus> nie wiem jak wyglada ikonka po angielsku
<garnus> mam tylko po polsku
<kklimonda> drathir: niepoprawnie
<pawellllll> do tego dongla jakies sterowniki powinnem zainstalowac jak rozumiem
<TheNumb> pawellllll: nie
<TheNumb> pawellllll: kliknąłeś ikonkę?
<garnus> masz ta ikonke czy nie?
<pawellllll> szukam
<TheNumb> ...
<kklimonda> powinno być PATH=~/java/jdk1.7.0_03/hbin/:$PATH sh plik jeżeli już
<TheNumb> taka ikonka zasięgu wifi
<garnus> doklandie
<garnus> pusta
<pawellllll> ok ikonka sieci prawy gorny rog
<garnus> zrob screena puliptu
<garnus> noo
<garnus> kliknij
<pawellllll> kliknieta
<garnus> jakie opcje aktywne?
<garnus> tzn czarne
<garnus> a nie szare
<garnus> albo nie wiem jaki tam masz motyw
<pawellllll> no w sumie mam dodaj siec mobilna
<pawellllll> a aktywne wszystkie
<TheNumb> pawellllll: no to klikaj sieć mobilną
<pawellllll> poczekaj chwile mowi zebym kraj wybral ale nie moge uk znalezc
<pawellllll> znalazłem swoja siec i dodałem ale nic sie nie zmienilo niestety
<garnus> a klikni jeszcze raz
<garnus> i wybierz dodana siec
<pawellllll> nic sie nie dzieje
<garnus> ikonka dalej tak samo wyglada? czy probuje się laczyc?
<pawellllll> nie niestety nic sie nie dzieje tak samo wyglada
<garnus> wyciągnij i wloz
<TheNumb> pawellllll: a zarzuć wynikiem polecenia ifconfig
<TheNumb> pawellllll: na wklej.org
<TheNumb> ;P
<garnus> oo
<TheNumb> Najlepiej jeszcze dmesg
<garnus> w terminalu to wklep
<garnus> doklanie
<pawellllll> po polsku panowie jestem totalnie zielony
<pawellllll> jak z obsluga dla debila prosze jak mozna
<pawellllll> chwila
<pawellllll> po pierwszej komedzie pół strony hinszczyzny sie pojawiło po drugiej chyba z 5 stron
<pawellllll> czego szukac na nich/
<pawellllll> ?
<TheNumb> pawellllll: zaznacz i wklej na wklej.org
<TheNumb> pawellllll: wszystko ;p
<TheNumb> Albo samą końcówkę
<TheNumb> ~25 linii
<TheNumb> Tego dmesg
<pawellllll> chwila bo siedze na jednym kompie a ubutu mamm na drugim
<drathir> kklimonda: to tak tez nie dziala na poczatku tak mialem ale jak powiedziales ze nie komenda zmienilem, ale walcze dalej kwestia czasu
<kklimonda> drathir: to twój skrypt coś źle robi, bo to działa
<pawellllll> ok wkleiłem
<drathir> no tak wlasnie myslalem, nie bylem pewien czy dobrze komende pamietam ale jakis czas temu pare miesiecy dzialalo...
<pawellllll> thenumb wkleiłem jak co
<pawellllll> ?
<garnus> gdzie to wkleiles?
<pawellllll> wklei.org
<garnus> a link?
<pawellllll> http://wklej.org/id/697890/
<garnus> hmm niby widzi jak cdrom
<garnus> a mimo to mogles skonfigurowac siec mobilna
<pawellllll> ikona mi sie na pulpicie pojawia
<garnus> jakie to ubuntu jeszcze raz?
<pawellllll> 10 ale nie wiem jaki model
<garnus> cat /etc/lsb-release
<garnus> w terminalu
<CXIV> Witam
<pawellllll> 10,04 lts
<CXIV> Znacie kogoś kto używa Midori jako domyślnej przeglądarki?
 * mati75 
<garnus> dobry ale stary
<CXIV> garnus Nie odwrotnie? :D
<garnus> a jest różnica?:P
<pawellllll> ?
<pawellllll> jakies pomysły co tu zrobic?
<CXIV> garnus Tak , akcent pada na ostatnie słowo :D
<garnus> zgadza sie
<garnus> moj blad
<garnus> starty ale dobry:)
<garnus> stary*
<garnus> znowu zle
<garnus> @pawelllll
<garnus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1799524
<garnus> to tak jak kolega wczesniej pisal
<garnus> watek dla ciebie
<garnus> szczegolnie 7post
<pawellllll> siedziałem na tym watku zanim sie tu pojawilem
<pawellllll> wszystko pieknie ale polowa z tego co pisza to dla mnie czarna magia
<pawellllll> nie wiem dlaczego ale wszyscy na internecie mysla ze ludzie jak pierwszy raz cos robia to wszystko powinni wiedziec
<garnus> hehe
<pawellllll> mi 20 minut zajelo znalezienie terminala
<garnus> chodzi o to ze twoj modem widziany jest jako usb/cdrom
<garnus> i trzeba tylko to zmienic
<pawellllll> polowa słow tutaj nie wiem co znaczy
<pawellllll> spoko tylko jak heheheh
<garnus> dobra moze pokaz
<garnus> lsusb
<pawellllll> do stacji CD mam usb włozyc heheheh
<garnus> 2x cdrom =! 1x modem
<pawellllll> wpisałem tą komende jesli to komenda
<pawellllll> i niestety jej nie rozpoznaje
<garnus> w teminalu?
<pawellllll> tak
<garnus> lsusb
<garnus> tak?
<pawellllll> to ok
<pawellllll> pokazalo mi usb jakie mam
<garnus> hehe tamto x 2x costam
<garnus> to dawaj to na wklej
<garnus> wynik lsusb
<garnus> a to 2x cdrom =! 1x modem to bzdura
<pawellllll> heheh dzieki hehe
<garnus> chodzi o to ze jak usb widzi ci jako cdrom i wlozysz go do cdrom to nie bedziesz mial modemu
<pawellllll> pod 6 gniazdem usb mam tego bangla
<pawellllll> akurat z wlozeniem usb do CD to zart był
<pawellllll> heheh
<pawellllll> kopiowac to z terminala?
<garnus> tak
<garnus> te numerki sa wazne
<pawellllll> bus 001 device 006: Id 12dl:1446 Huawei Tech.....
<pawellllll> chyba ze calość ci potrzebna
<garnus> czekaj moze styknie
<pawellllll> mam nadzieje bo musze inaczej sie bawic w kilkakrotne kopiowanie
<pawellllll> wiem ze poczatki sa trudne ale powiem szczeze ze sie nie spodziewałem tak pod gorke heheh
<garnus> masz starty ale dobry system
<garnus> modem nowszy
<garnus> jakbys zaisntalowal
<garnus> 11.10
<garnus> to dzialaloby od razu
<pawellllll> to zainstaluje jak to jakas ruznica
<garnus> jest:D
<garnus> chodz nie kazdy powie ze dobra
<garnus> bo wersje lts sa z definicji stabilne i nie ma duzo bajerow
<pawellllll> taka plytke mi koles dal
<garnus> a te pomiedzy sa jak niektorzy twierdza testowe
<pawellllll> nie szukam bajerow
<pawellllll> szukam systemu co nie bede go odwirusowywal co 5 minut
<garnus> to dobrze trafiles
<pawellllll> i mam nadzieje ze to to
<garnus> zobacz w teminalu
<garnus> czy masz polecenie usb_modeswitch
<pawellllll> napisz mi dokładna komende jak mozesz
<garnus> usb_modeswitch
<garnus> dokladnie taka
<garnus> jak bedzie command not found
<garnus> to sprobuj
<garnus> sudo usb_modeswitch
<garnus> i jako haslo
<pawellllll> nie jest zainstalowany mowi
<garnus> aha
<garnus> lipka
<garnus> dobra a sprobuj
<pawellllll> zainstaloiwac?
<garnus> a masz tam neta?
<pawellllll> no własnie nei mam
<pawellllll> prubuje podłaczyć
<garnus> to skad paczke wezmiesz?
<garnus> sprobuj w takim razie tak
<garnus> sudo modprobe option vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1506
<garnus> przepisz dokladnie
<pawellllll> wyskoczył error
<pawellllll> nieznany symbol w module albo nieznany parametr
<garnus> a bez option
<garnus> sprobuj
<garnus> sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1506
<garnus> to na koncu
<pawellllll> nie znalazlo modlulu vendor....
<garnus> a ten ostatni
<pawellllll> sekunda
<garnus> a jeszcze jdeno
<garnus> rozumiem ze modem wpiety do usb
<pawellllll> owszem wpiety
<pawellllll> po ostatniej komędzie zero reakcji
<pawellllll> przeskoczyło do nowej komendy
<garnus> ok
<garnus> zle nie jest
<garnus> sprobuj teraz wybrac
<garnus> siec
<pawellllll> jak?
<garnus> przez ikonke sieci
<garnus> tak jak na poczatku
<pawellllll> pozwala mi tylko na konfiguracje VPN
<garnus> musisz pokazac dmesg jeszcze raz
<pawellllll> moge cos importowac tylko w VPN
<garnus> to znaczy ze dalej nie widzi
<garnus> modemu
<garnus> a mozesz jeszcze tu wkleic
<garnus> lsubs
<garnus> czy sie zmienilo
<pawellllll> lsusb?
<garnus> tak
<pawellllll> bus 001 device 006 id 12dl:1446 huawei......
<pawellllll> to mi pokazuje pod 6 usb
<garnus> sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x14ac
<garnus> to jeszcze mozesz sprobowac
<garnus> najlepiej byloby jakbys mial ten usb_modemswitch
<pawellllll> niestety nie ma
<pawellllll> sprubowałem zainstalowac ale nie dało rady
<garnus> a nie masz mozliwosci gdzies do wifi sie dodpiac
<garnus> albo do kabla zeby tylko to zainstalowac?
<pawellllll> jak wpisałem ostatnią komende to nic sie nie stało przeszlo do kolejnej komendy
<garnus> np z telefonu wifi hot spota zrobic
<garnus> dobra
<garnus> to zobaczy czy teraz mozesz wybrac jakas siec
<pawellllll> nie moge bo komputer nie moze byc na tym ip na ktorym jestem
<pawellllll> wykryty
<garnus> sprobuj sie polaczyc
<pawellllll> w sumie przeszło do okienka dialogowego gdzie mam jakies chyba dane wpisac
<garnus> jakie dane
<pawellllll> ale co to oznacza to nie mam kolejny raz pojecia
<pawellllll> numer
<pawellllll> uzytkownik
<pawellllll> haslo
<garnus> hmm
<garnus> a nie wybierales sieci jaka masz?
<pawellllll> wybrałem
<garnus> a jaka masz?
<pawellllll> 3
<garnus> tak sie zwie?
<pawellllll> aha
<pawellllll> ppp seting
<pawellllll> ipv4 seting
<pawellllll> takie mam okienka u gory
<pawellllll> cokolwiek to znaczy
<garnus> tego raczej nie musisz wypelniac
<pawellllll> mam nadzieje
<garnus> http://weprovoke.co.uk/technology/how-to-uk-three-mobile-3-huawei-e220-and-ubuntu-hardy/\
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7bdyujh> (at weprovoke.co.uk)
<garnus> e Mobile does not require a user name or password to connect so I just used the values “username” and “password”, also enter the phone number which is *99#.  Click “Setup” so we can configure this device.
<pawellllll> spoko tylko nie mam tu opcji setup
<pawellllll> hehehe
<garnus> a jake masz
<garnus> wpisz co tam jest podane
<garnus> user, pass i tel i jakies ok wybierz
<pawellllll> wired
<pawellllll> wirlless
<pawellllll> mobile brodband
<pawellllll> VPN
<pawellllll> DSL
<pawellllll> to opcje jak wejde
<pawellllll> wchodze na mobile
<pawellllll> dodałem tą trujke
<Dreadlish> o/
<pawellllll> i w sumie tyle moge zrobic bo nic dalej sie nie dzieje
<pawellllll> mam opcje po dodaniu
<pawellllll> dodaj, edytuj, usun i zamknij
<pawellllll> tyle
<pawellllll> a i jeszcze mnie pociesza ze nigdy sie ni polaczyłem hehehehe
<garnus> wybierz mobile
<garnus> add
<pawellllll> wybrałem
<pawellllll> dodałem
<garnus> no i
<garnus> wybierasz kraj
<pawellllll> ni i nic niestety
<m477> @_@
<pawellllll> mam dodana siec od poczatku naszje rozmowy
<pawellllll> naszej
<garnus> zamkni to okno
<garnus> kliknij w siec
<pawellllll> ok
<garnus> powinienes widziec
<garnus> nazwe tej sieci ktora dodales
<m477> co ja pacze
<garnus> to w nia klikni
<garnus> a co widzisz
<pawellllll> nic nie widze niestety
<pawellllll> gdzie mam tego szukac?
<m477> ciężki tyr
<garnus> klikasz w ikone sieci
<pawellllll> strasznie
<pawellllll> ok i wracam ponownie do tego samego okienka
<garnus> to wejdz jeszcze raz
<garnus> do mobile
<garnus> usun ta siec
<garnus> i doddaj od nowa
<garnus> wybierz kraj
<garnus> wybierz siec
<garnus> i ok
<pawellllll> ok
<garnus> wlasnie u siebie to zrobilem i mam wsio
<pawellllll> ok wybralem siec i trafilem do okienka *99#
<pawellllll> haslo i nazwa urzytkownika
<garnus> zostaw jak jest
<garnus> na dole ok
<garnus> i wiso
<garnus> teraz w ikonke sieci
<garnus> i na liscie powinna pojawic sie nazwa sieci
<pawellllll> nie moge wejsc w liste
<pawellllll> mam trzy opcje
<pawellllll> siec bezprzewodowa
<pawellllll> rozłaczony
<pawellllll> VPN conection
<pawellllll> moge tylko w VPN wejsc
<pawellllll> i wracam spowrotem w punkt wyjscia
<garnus> poka dmesg
<garnus> lepiej wgraj 11.10
<garnus> i bedzie dzialac
<pawellllll> heheh hyba tak zrobie
<pawellllll> dzieki wielkie
<garnus> poczekaj 2dni
<pawellllll> a podpowiedz mi
<garnus> bedzie 12.04lts beta
<pawellllll> z usb wgram
<garnus> i bedziesz mial lts(troche testowego)
<pawellllll> ?
<garnus> pewniew
<garnus> tylko na widzie musisz poszukac programu
<garnus> unetbootin
<pawellllll> a dasz mi linka do 11?
<garnus> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<garnus> aa jeszcze
<pawellllll> aha?
<pawellllll> bede go mial za 9 minut
<garnus> a kumpel ci wgral nowa wersje 10.04.4?
<pawellllll> sam wgrywałem
<garnus> ale nie wiesz jaka:P
<garnus> a jakiego lapka masz?
<pawellllll> nie kolega dał mi płytke
<garnus> jak procek?
<pawellllll> tubutu mam na stacjonarnym
<garnus> aha
<garnus> dobra
<garnus> wal tego 11.10
<garnus> ale jak mowie
<pawellllll> procesor 3, i 1 mega pamieci
<Dreadlish> 11.10
<garnus> za 2 dni mozesz wrzucic
<Dreadlish> ludzie przecież jest już 10.11
<garnus> 12.04 i 5lat spokoku
<Dreadlish> nie
<pawellllll> za 6 minut mi sie skonczy pobierac i go zainstaluje
<Dreadlish> jednak 11.10
<Dreadlish> kurde
<garnus> hehe
<garnus> :P
<Dreadlish> kto te wersje nazywa?
<pawellllll> gall anonim pewnie hehehe
<Dreadlish> a nie
<Dreadlish> jednak jest dobrze
<Dreadlish> HE HE HE
<Dreadlish> ALE ŚMIESZNE
<tajwanuser> cze
<Dreadlish> no cześć tajwan
<pawellllll> Garnus wielkie dzieki za pomoc masz u mnie flaszke
<m477> daj mi
<pawellllll> ty mi nie pomogłes hehehe
<pawellllll> mozesz dostac wirtualna
<m477> hehe
<pawellllll> hehehe
<TheNumb> m477: ty masz flaszke codziennie ;f
<m477> cicho
<m477> bylyby dwie
<TheNumb> Dwie to i tak mało
<m477> nono
<TheNumb> m477: dzisiaj też kacyk?
<m477> nono
<TheNumb> suszi
<garnus> w pracy jestem to wiesz
<garnus> kupe czasu mam:P
<drathir> jest jakis sposob zeby kogos w prosty sposob dodac do montowania partycji bez uprawnien roota?
<drathir> albo zeby byly montowane z automatu? dodam iz to partycje ntfs
<garnus> fstab?
<TheNumb> drathir: podmontuj w fstabie i heja ;d
<drathir> dzieki sprobuje zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie...
<karoles> drathir: ktos komuc pawelll{wchuj} pomogl?
<drathir> bo minis jest taki ze jak user bez roota sie zaloguje to normalnie moze uzyc, a jak ja jestem zalogowany pierwszy to juz bez hasla roota nie zamontuje hrhr
<drathir> karoles: chyba tak bo butelki jakies lataky...
<Ozil> elo
<Ozil> wstałem dopiero
<drathir> witaj...
<Ozil> idę się ogarnąć
<buharin> moze ktos pomoc jak zmienic dowiazania symboliczne wzgledne na bezwgledne
<buharin> potrzebuje takiego skryptu
<buharin> w danym katalogu : (
<buharin> pilnie
<drathir> zawsze mi sie myla wiec nie bede ryzykowal...
<m477> ;o
<drathir> m477: hej jak tam G1?
<m477> drathir: cze, lipton
<m477> nawet jak jestem do wifi podlaczony to nie idzie
<m477> ten post jest z 09 roku wiec mozliwe ze teraz to inaczej wyglada
<Voldenet> buharin: oj, biedny chłopie
<Voldenet> aż serce mnie zabolało, napiszę ci
<Voldenet> find | while read i ; do [ -h "$i" ] && p="$(realpath $i)" && [ "$(readlink $i)" != "$p" ] && rm "$i" && ln -s "$p" "$i"; done
<Voldenet> jak nie działa to sorry
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> chociaż nie wiem dlaczego miałoby nie działać, rwlrwl
<Voldenet> do finda możesz dać parametry typu maxdepth, mindepth
<Voldenet> twoja wola
<m477> ;]
<Voldenet> dużo zajęło
<Voldenet> całą minutę
<Voldenet> jesteś mi winien minutę
<drathir> Voldenet: jak ktos sie zna to sekundy...
<Voldenet> aha, skrypt wywali się, jak masz plik, który ma w nazwie najpier " a potem spację
<Voldenet> oczywiście tylko chorzy ludzie robią takie nazwy plików
<Voldenet> ale można
<Voldenet> ;D
<m477> jezeli nieswiadomosc jest chorobą
<m477> zna sie tu ktos na androidzie?
<Voldenet> ja znam się na windowsie mobile
<Voldenet> może być?
<Dreadlish> ja sie znam na mądrościach damn3da
<Dreadlish> może być?
<m477> Voldenet: Dreadlish nie!
<Voldenet> telefon to telefon, olej szczegóły
<drathir> m477: sporawdz na nadajniku 3g  P4
<drathir> m477: sporawdz na nadajniku 3g  P4
<drathir> fail
<m477> drathir: jak?
<m477> nie widzalem nigdze zeby wlaczyc 3g, jedynie 2g
<drathir> w menu ustawienia sieci gsm wyszyukiwanie reczne szukaj
<drathir> a to g1 jest 2g tylko?
<drathir> przepraszam krzaczek chyba...
<m477> nie
<m477> jest wlaczenie 2g jako oszczedzanie baterii
<drathir> tak 2g oszczedza ale na testy wlacz3g
<szpakos> czesc
<szpakos>  Wikileaks w telewizji Kremla cos sie zaczyna
<szpakos> dziac
<buharin> pytanko dla znawcow C++
<Dreadlish> co
<buharin> jak wczytac tablice dynamiczna dwuwymiarowa jako argument funkcji
<buharin> obecnie mam f(int **tablica)
<buharin> wczytuje f(tablica)
<Dreadlish> i?
<buharin> nie wiem czy dobrze
<Dreadlish> f(int *tablica[])
<Dreadlish> też można
<buharin> a ja roznica ?
<buharin> bo chodzi by blo mozna nromalnie uzywac
<Dreadlish> to poprostu f(int tablica[])
<Dreadlish> nie można?
<buharin> Dreadlish, a wtedy bedzie sie tworzyla kopia tablicy do funkcji
<buharin> a ja chce by na tej samej operowal
<Dreadlish> no to f(int *tablica[])
<Dreadlish> AMEN
<buharin> o no poszlo
<Voldenet> buharin: sporo masz tych pytań
<buharin> Voldenet, do ciekawych świat należy
<Voldenet> buharin: tak, normalnie wczytujesz funkcja(int ** tablica)
<buharin> a jak jest roznica miedzy int *tablica[]
<Voldenet> bardziej elegancko jest typedefa zrobić jak masz zamiar na dwuwymiarowych tablicach pracować
<buharin> mialem tak wczesnie int **tablica
<Voldenet> a do czego ta funkcja?
<buharin> macierz przechowuje
<Voldenet> zdefiniuj sobie typ macierz
<buharin> no okej ;P
<Voldenet> structa z macierzą najlepiej
<buharin> ale jaka jest roznica miedzy tym co podaliscie
<Voldenet> żadna
<buharin> yhy
<Voldenet> x[y] to to samo co *(x+y)
<buharin> dzieki
<Voldenet> ta zasada pozwala nieźle zaciemniać kod, btw
<Voldenet> bo x[y] to to samo co y[x]
<buharin> no nie dokonca
<buharin> chyba
<Voldenet> Do końca.
<Voldenet> Sprawdź.
<Voldenet> Też nie wierzyłem na początku.
<Voldenet> ::D
<buharin> : D
<buharin> : (
<buharin> Voldenet, jednak w Javie wszystko prosciej a tez ma duzo tajnikow swoich
<buharin> optymalizacyjnych
<Voldenet> buharin: w php też
<Voldenet> ale prostota to nie wszystko
<kklimonda> e tam, C++ jest przesadnie skomplikowany
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> to wina tego, że ludzie piszą w C++ rzeczy, które powinny być w interpretowanym
<Voldenet> w C++ powinny być rzeczy, gdzie przechowuje się na przykład milion rekordów
<Voldenet> gdzie nawet 10% mniejsza szybkość robi różnicę
<Voldenet> w javie akurat takie rzeczy podobno szybko działają
<Voldenet> raczej nie szybciej niż w C++, ale pewnie są maksymalnie milisekundy różnic
<Damn3d> <buharin> jak wczytac tablice dynamiczna dwuwymiarowa jako argument funkcji
<Damn3d> std::vector< std::vector<int> >
<gao> polacy?
<karoles> Nie
<gao> puk, puk
<gao> a kto ty
<gao> nie sraj, że nie Polak...
<gao> niemota?
<gao> niepisota?
<karoles> :S
<karoles> Suchar
<gao> odezwij się, bolec
<DaZ> bjeda z nedzo
<gao> dawaj, dawaj...
<drathir> co to bylo ? O.o
<DaZ> polaki.
<drathir> ech...
<Digitalix> Czesc
<Digitalix> Jaki ubuntu i jaka java jest najlepsza pod server minecraft?
<karoles> ubuntu server :P.
<karoles> a java kompatybilna z minecraftem lub nowsza
<karoles> *-ale nigdy nei stawialem serwera do majnkrafta
<Digitalix> Ale ubuntu 10.10 czy 11.10
<karoles> dunno.
<Digitalix> A ma ktos serwer kimsufi 16g ?
 * karoles nie. 
<karoles> Digitalix: dajshella
<Digitalix> A po co ci xD
<karoles> irssi + ekg2
<karoles> moge sobie sam skompilowac jak Ci sie nie chce :P.
<Digitalix> Nw ale i tak ci sie nie oplaca chyba trafilem na jakiegos zjechanego ...
<Digitalix> Musze do ovh pisac chyba
<karoles> oO
<karoles> away
<karoles> ide po ksiazke
<Digitalix> Czy to mozliwe ze na dedyku z intel i5 i 16 gb ramu server ma lagi ?
<buharin> co lepsze ajax czy jquery?
<Digitalix> Jquery chyba
<kklimonda> Digitalix: źle zadajesz pytanie
<Digitalix> Oo xd
<Digitalix> Ze server minecrafta ma lagi tego br as klo xd
<Digitalix> Lol
<kklimonda> Digitalix: powinieneś zapytać "cześć, tutaj macie wykres iotop, tutaj vmstat, tu jeszcze parę informacji na temat serwera, tutaj tracepath z klienta" i wtedy można myśleć (ale nie mam za bardzo czasu, po prostu zwracam uwagę, że za mało info podajesz)
<Voldenet> kklimonda: on podaje wystarczająco informacji
<Voldenet> *serwer minecrafta*
<Voldenet> znalazłem przyczynę mulenia
<Voldenet> wywal serwer minecrafta, powinno być lepiej
<kklimonda> e tam, serwer MC na kilka osób można postawić na laptopie ;)
<Digitalix> No to tak wczoraj sb kupilem dedyka w kimsufi z ubuntu 11.10 no i przenioslem swoj server na tego dedyka ale jego load jest masakryczny a na slabszej maszynie byl ok co moze byc przyczyna
<Voldenet> na laptopie > i7 + 4G ramu
<Ozil> jutro sprzedają raspbery pi od 7 rano u nas
<Voldenet> od 7 do 8
<Ozil> ale z tego co wyczytałem tylko wersja za 2$ tej za 35 nie będzie
<Voldenet> później juz wykupią
<Ozil> no wiem dlatego nastawiam budzik
<Voldenet> :D
<Ozil> a wiecie coś na temat tej za 35$ ?
<Ozil> http://www.frazpc.pl/aktualnosci/920276,Wywiad_z_tworca_Raspberry_Pi_-_Ebenem_Uptonem.html
<Ozil> bo ja to tu przeczytałem
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7ag2vn9> (at www.frazpc.pl)
<masterlord65> witam. Potrzebuje zaawansowanej pomocy przy partycjonowaniu dysku. Prawdopodobnie problem z geometria
<masterlord65> dysk np sdd ustawiona partycja podstawowa lub logiczna cfdisk lub sfdisk.... jest ok.... do chwili restartu serwera.. po restarcie system NIE widzi partycji na tym dysku
<masterlord65> wyciąg z sfdisk jest pod adresem http://wklej.org/hash/2e448fd2c85/
<masterlord65> mam nadzieje ze dobrze wkleilem - pierwszy raz korzystam z tego serwisu
<Voldenet> sdd?
<masterlord65> /dev/sdd problem dotyczy też sda sde i innych
<masterlord65> w tym serwerze jest kilka dysków
<Voldenet> a...
<Voldenet> myślałem, że to ssd
<Voldenet> /facepalm
<masterlord65> 8 dyskow fizyczych z czego 5 ma robic za raida... ale nim do raida dojdę to muszę zwalczyć problem z tymi partycjami... wydaje mi się (tylko wydaje) ze to problem z geometrią.....
<Voldenet> a co wypisuje dmesg?
<masterlord65> sporo :)
<masterlord65> musze wyciągnąć fragment odpowiedni minutka
<masterlord65> http://wklej.org/id/698270/
<masterlord65> problem dotyczy sda sdd sde
<masterlord65> jakies pomysły co wiecej sprawdzić co ewentualnie zrobic?
<Voldenet> nie myślałeś może o grepnięciu tego przed wysłaniem?
<Voldenet> no niby jest [    1.647932]  sdd: sdd1
<Voldenet> czyli jakieś tam partycje widzi
<masterlord65> to jest już po reaktywacji.. wystarczy wejśći do cfdiska i partycja jest widoczna
<masterlord65> zaraz po restarcie natomiast w dev tych partycji nie ma
<masterlord65> równiez  później podpięcie ich do raida jest niemozliwe - wywala sie po starcie czyli - system nie widzi tych partycji. nie ma ich zreszta tez widocznych w /proc/partition
<masterlord65> zastanawia mnie jescze wpis  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<Voldenet> Ja bym tam polecał zapytać na ##linux
<masterlord65> oki dzięki przynajmniej za próbę :)
<masterlord65> mam dysk który działa.... różnica w logach między dziłającym a niedziałającym... jest taka że na działającym pokazuje wielkość bloku fizycznego a na niedziałąjącym nie ma wogóle takiej lini
<masterlord65> no nic... ide próbować na linux
<Dreadlish> Ozil: nt. raspberry pi jesteś szybki jak gumka od kaleson
<Dreadlish> Ozil: będzie wersja za 35$ ONLY w pierwszej partii
<Ozil> no to git
<Ozil> kupuje kilka sztuk
<Ozil> sprzedam drożej na allegro
<Dreadlish> nie sprzedasz
<Dreadlish> bo kupisz tylko jedną
<Ozil> dlaczego kupie tylko jedną ?
<Ozil> jak sam potrzebuje 2 sztuki
<kklimonda> Ozil: pomysł sprzedawania tego na allegro jest syfny
<kklimonda> na początku jest ograniczona ilość (bo nie są w stanie więcej tego wyprodukować)
<Ozil> no oks
<kklimonda> i próba zarabiania na tym jest.. ech, co ja będę pisał
<Ozil> to kupię sobie jednego na początke i powiem aby piotrek kupił sobie samemu
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jakby czytał oficjalne informacje na oficjalnej stronie projektu to by nie pytał się dlaczego
<Dreadlish> poza tym - próba zarabiania na tym jest jak sprzedawanie części po cenie 100% wyższej mając hurtownie obok
<ntat> Witam
<ntat> Zmieniłem właściciela /sbin/halt, na usera przypisanego do nowej grupy poweroffers. Mam ustawione +rwx dla /sbin/halt dla właściciela i nadal nie mam dostępu do wykonania halt
<ntat> :(
<Nerihsa> dla wlasciciela ale nie dla grupy?
<ntat> wykonywanie dla grupy też mam ustawione
<ntat> i nadal muszę korzystać z sudo, żeby wyłączyć komputer
<Vorbis^> a co złego w sudo?
<ntat> 5 znaków więcej każdorazowo do napisania
<ntat> :]
<Nerihsa> uzyj aliasu
<Vorbis^> to ustaw w visudo bez hasła dla halta
<ntat> zobaczę z visudo
<ntat> ale dziwne, że nie mam dostepu do pliku, którego jestem właścicielem i mam ustawiona odpowiednie uprawnienia
<DaZ> zakładanie na tym kanale, że ktoś potrafi używać vi jest niebezpieczne <:
<m477> ale chce mi sie spac
<pk1001100011> DaZ: Dlaczego?
<DaZ> bo może nie potrafić
<Nerihsa> przeciez mozna visudo z innym edytorem
<pk1001100011> DaZ: Nie może.
<DaZ> czemu nie moze? >:
<ntat> DaZ, ja akurat daje radę z vi;)
<pk1001100011> DaZ: Bo powinien w takim razie wracać na Windowsa… :>
<pk1001100011> Chociaż…
<Dreadlish> skrypt z suidem
<Dreadlish> "a nie to głupi pomysł jest"
<masterlord65> witam ponownie
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<masterlord65> czy ktos ma namiary na dobrego specjaliste od linuxa ubuntu.... wiem to przewrotne :) ale juz dluuuugo sie wożę z problemem i wszyscy rozkladaja rece
<Nerihsa> ask away na kanale
<masterlord65> system po restarcie nie widzi kilku utworzonych partycji...  i nie ma mocnych :)
<Nerihsa> /etc/fstab?
<pk1001100011> Nie widzi, znaczy w /dev nie ma?
<masterlord65> nie dochodzimy jeszce do fstaba
<masterlord65> tak nie widac ich w dev
<masterlord65> w proc/ partition też ich nie ma
<masterlord65> po wejśćiu do dowolnego partycjonera sfdisk fdisk cfdisk.... zapisuejmy i czary mary dysk jest... do kolejnego restartu
<masterlord65> zaczynam miec w tej sprawie desperados :) problem dotyczy 5 dysków 2TB..... będę wdzięczny za wszelkie pomysły
<masterlord65> na dyskach nic nie ma wiec - wszystkie chwyty dozwolone
<karoles> hmm
<karoles> smieszne
<kklimonda> masterlord65: wewnętrzne?
<masterlord65> tak
<masterlord65> sda sdd sde sdh
<masterlord65> wszystkie 2 TB
<masterlord65> docelowo maja byc jako raid 5
<masterlord65> wszystko fajnie dziala - do restartu maszyny
<kklimonda> konfigurujesz raid, czy jeszcze przed konfiguracją znika ?
<masterlord65> przed konfiguracja
<masterlord65> o raida sie nie martwie - jak przestana mi znikac partycje  to i raid powstanie
<masterlord65> dla ulatwienia robie partycje typu 83 czyli czysty linux
<masterlord65> do raida bedzie typ FD - ale to pieśń przysżłości
<masterlord65> pierwwsza proba byla z raidem.... wyraz mojej twarzy po 16 godzinach synchronizacji i restarcie - bezcenne....
<kklimonda> masterlord65: wyedytuj /etc/udev.conf, zmień err na debug, zrestartuj kompa, poprzeglądaj logi co wypluwa
<kklimonda> która wersja ubuntu?
<masterlord65> 11.10
<kklimonda> zobacz po pierwsze z 12.04
<kklimonda> (to najłatwiej sprawdzić)
<masterlord65> to nie tak prosto system jest skonfigurowany i robotny :) wiec z upgradem nie moge sie spieszyc....
<masterlord65> najpierw zobacze ten err
<kklimonda> to trochę na odwrót zrobiliście ;)
<masterlord65> minutka zaraz dam wkeljke
<masterlord65> to dzila juz od roku
<kklimonda>  /etc/udev/udev.conf miałem na myśli
<masterlord65> startowalo od 10 iles tam
<masterlord65> byl sobie lvm.. i jeden dysk poszedl .... i kika terra w świat
<masterlord65> poszla decyzja ze robimy Raid 5... i zabawa sie zaczela :) od tygodnia
<masterlord65> juz robie teo udeva
<masterlord65> restrt in progress
<masterlord65> kklimonda: zrobic jakiegos szcegolnego grepa? bo troche w tym logu bedzie :)
<masterlord65> cały udev   http://wklej.org/id/698403/
<masterlord65> sporo :)
<kklimonda> masterlord65: szukaj nazwy urządzenia ogólnie
<masterlord65> urządznie SDA
<masterlord65> znalezione
<kklimonda> na przykład znajduje sdd z ID_FS_USAGE=raid
<masterlord65> http://wklej.org/id/698404/
<masterlord65> poszukalem sda -
<masterlord65> we wkejce wszystko co znalazl z sda
<kklimonda> no i sda też stwierdza, że jest częścią raida
<kklimonda> co masz w /dev/mapper ?
<masterlord65> jak zatem SKUTECZNIE usunąć go z raida?
<masterlord65> tylko control
<kklimonda> dmraid -E -r /dev/sda na przykład
<masterlord65> ok operacja wykonana
<masterlord65> czy ponownie zalozyc na nim partycje i restart
<kklimonda> ogólnie sudo dmraid -r -c  powinno pokazać ci czy masz jakieś dyski w raid
<masterlord65> ok usunąłęm wszystko co znalazlem - 2 kolejne dyski
<masterlord65> sdd i sde
<masterlord65> restart
<masterlord65> YES YES YES.... idealnie
<masterlord65> po restarcie pięknie widac wszystkie partycje
<karoles> :)
<masterlord65> Wielkie dzięki i pokłony
<masterlord65> przy wizycie w krakowie - proszę o kontakt - zgrzewka piwa bedzie czekac
 * kklimonda dodaje do notesu
<masterlord65> :) to teraz moze wreszcie zasne... a jutro dzien na tworzenie raida - ot kolejne 16 godzin synchronizacji
<kklimonda> gdybym kiedyś pojechał w wycieczkę po kraju zbierając piwo i wódkę jaką mi ludzie obiecują to bym chyba zszedł :(
<masterlord65> jeszce raz dziekuje i do zobaczenia
<kklimonda> cześć
<kklimonda> na mnie też czas
<masterlord65> zatem co zamiast piwa? ale to juz na priv ;)
<masterlord65> bye
<BlessJah> BSOD :D
<BlessJah> win7 ultimate 64 bit
<BlessJah> i BSOD
<BlessJah> \o/
<Dreadlish> tak.
<BlessJah> jak zreanimować windowsa przed jutrzejszymi zajeciami, bez reinstalacji systemu?
<karoles> BlessJah: przywrócic z backupu?
<karoles> [pza tym BSOD ma swoj kod, ogarnij co on znaczy
<BlessJah> bad-pool-header czy STOP: 0x000000019
<BlessJah> karoles: plikow systemowych raczej nie ma w backupie, automatyczne naprawianie by je odnalazlo
<Wilku> buharin: Ping
<buharin> Wilku, pong ;)
<BlessJah> format C:\ i zobaczymy czy zdaze przed polnoca
<karoles> czekaj
<karoles> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/solved-bsod-0x00000019-629760.html
<BlessJah> lol, ktos mi pomaga na tym kanale
<BlessJah> w dodatku w reanimacji windowsa
<BlessJah> cholera, ram?
<karoles> poczytaj o konkretynm BSODzie
<karoles> mi pomoglo
<karoles> w razie czego EWR Commander jest fajny
<karoles> zabezpiecz sobie nim pliki
<BlessJah> karoles: czy te dwa komunikaty ktore podalem znacza ze powinienem zapuscic na noc memtesta?
<karoles> BlessJah: przepisz dokladny od bledu
<thelleo> Pytanie: Czy .zip spakowany WinRARem na Ubuntu sie nie da rozpakowac? Bo wyrzuca mi blad:  End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<thelleo>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<karoles> na przykdad 0x4342344 (0xs43242, 0x332, 0x21434324)
<thelleo>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<thelleo>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<BlessJah> thelleo: możliwe że to wieloczęściowe archiwum?
<thelleo> BlessJah Nie, jedno
<BlessJah> format
<Wizard> cześć
<CXIV> Witam
<Nerihsa> ohayou
<drathir> privjet...
<Voldenet> Nerihsa: nie wiem gdzie ty mieszkasz, ale w Polsce nie jest rano, jakkolwiek by patrzeć
<m477> drathir:  nie wiem co sie stalo, ale włączyło sie samo 3G i teraz dziala
<drathir> czyli jak mowilem... roaming jak to zwa...
<m477> tzn? w ogole w opcjach nie moge włączyć 3G, moge tylko 2G
<drathir> jedynie na nadajnikach play-a bedzie Ci dzialac...
<drathir> musi byc mozliwosc recznego wyboru sieci...
<dweller> i na plusowych też
<m477> ale ja nic nie zrobilem
<drathir> niet
<m477> a telefon jest caly czas gdzie byl
<drathir> plusowe nie obsluguja transmisji- dodatkowe oplaty z tego co kiedys czytalem, nie wiem jak teraz
<m477> aha, lol, doladowalem konto i z tego ssie
<dweller> drathir: nie
<dweller> tzn ja nie mam
<drathir> w danej chwili jestes zapewne w zasiegu kilku nadajnikow domyslnie tel najsilniejszy wybiera...
<dweller> ale ja mam all inclusive max
<drathir> dweller: "burzuj" ^^
<drathir> hrhr temu to dobrze... ;p
<dweller> nom
<dweller> tylko że na uczelni mam po wifi 20mbit
<dweller> to wiesz :D
<drathir> lol to jeszcze leopiej...
<drathir> ja tam na orange free na karcie...
<BlessJah> osoba z play moze dzwonic przez nadajniki dowolnego operatora
<BlessJah> ciagnac neta z nadajników plusa, ale bez pakietow (19 gr/100kb)
<drathir> dzwonic plus i play only
<m477> drathir: wiesz ktory przycisk to fastboot? :x
<drathir> chyba ze cos zmienili
<dweller> BlessJah: no chyba nie
<BlessJah> drathir: nie, mam play, łapałem już orange
<BlessJah> t-mobile jeszcze mi sie nie zdazylo
<dweller> BlessJah: w niektórych miejscach polski
<dweller> ale nie w całym kraju
<BlessJah> możliwe że w niektórych
<drathir> dokladnie i podobno idzie zablokowac neta z nadajnikow plusa...
<BlessJah> drathir: tak
<dweller> apn wywalasz
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> 24.play.pl
<dweller> apn też idzie
<drathir> m477: zaraz poszukam... o g1 Ci chodzi?
<BlessJah> możliwe
<m477> tak
<drathir> BlessJah: ale tylko na alarmowe 112
<drathir> bede sie musial dowiedziec bo jesli tak to lipa by byla...
<BlessJah> co do blokowania neta z plusa
<m477> juz nvm w sumie
<drathir> ok
<BlessJah> 24.play.pl -> usługi -> w którejś z trzech zakładek będzie
<BlessJah> mi coś nie chce zładować danych
<BlessJah> tam bedzie co zwiazanego z blokowaniem poza strefa taniego internetu czy cos
<BlessJah> włączyć i jesli nie bedzie w zasiegu nadajnikow play, to sie nie polaczycie
<BlessJah> nawet jesli macie pakiet, to korzystajac z plusa bulicie normalnie
<drathir> dokladnie
<qermit> tru
<drathir> BlessJah: ale z tym dzwonieniem ciezko mi cos uwierzyc...
<BlessJah> drathir: działa
<drathir> to ogromne kontrakty musialyby byc...
<BlessJah> tak to wlasnie dziala
<m477> drathir: pytanie za 100ptk, jak mam cos zainstalowac jak nie mam zadnego filemangera z poza marketu?
<drathir> a play podobno moze miec problemy bo niby plus nie chce przedluzac umowy na udostepnianie nadajnikow...
<drathir> m477: musi byc jakis wbudowany...
<qermit> drathir: nie plus tylko soloż
<m477> a jak nie ma?
<qermit> m477: to nie możesz nic zainstalować :)
<m477> qermit: no to jak mam zainstalowac przegladarke plikow :S
<drathir> i cos niebezpiecznie krecil sie play obok orange
<drathir> w jakichs jontraktach na lte pasmo
<qermit> dziwisz sie?
<drathir> m477: androida nie probowalem jeszcze obchodzic... ale sprobuj przez przegladarke moze miec dostep do fs
<m477> nie ma ...
<drathir> sprobuj przez bluetootha tez...
<drathir> file://
<drathir> ucweb pobierz posiada menager plikow na andka zapewne tez jest
<m477> jak mam pobrac
<drathir> przegladarka
<m477> nie mam neta w telefonie
<m477> a jak go pobiore na pc to jak zainstaluje go na telefonie?
<drathir> a on nie ma cos w stylu nokia pcsuite? rim tez swoj ma...
<m477> czyli?
<drathir> aplikacji na kompa do zarzadzania...
<drathir> backup instalacja itp
<m477> nie slyszalem
<BlessJah> m477: symbian? tak zainstaluje, ściągasz *.sisx i otwierasz managerem plików
<m477> drathir: a wiesz moze jak udostepnie wifi z laptopa?
<foreste> czesc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-29
<drathir> m477: w jakim sensie udostepnie? chcesz zeby tel polaczyc z lapkiem?
<drathir> po wifi?
<drathir> BlessJah: andek niestety...
<m477> chce miec neta w telefonie
<m477> i chce udostepnic z laptopa
<drathir> lapek jakie wifi?
<drathir> linux?
<m477> tether czy cos takiego chyba potrzebne
<m477> no ubu
<drathir> zapewne po adhoc spokojnie pojdzie
<m477> a jasniej?
<drathir> jak masz menagera polaczen nowa siec tam bedzie
<drathir> utworz nowa
<m477> nie wiem nawet
<drathir> mozesz dac wep lub open
<m477> nie bawilem sie nigdy w takie rzeczy
<m477> na gnomie mam na pasku widgeta ktory sie nie uruchamia z fluxboxem ;s
<drathir> jest napewno i dziala laczenie z tel ale nie wiem czy net tem
<drathir> moze wicd?
<m477> nie
<m477> 'polaczenia sieciowe'
<m477> troche bieda
<m477> na gnomie mam 'Aplet NetworkManager' ale nie wiem jak to teraz wlaczyc na fluxboxie
<m477> @_@
<foreste> mnie zastanawia ze 3 dni niema aktulizacji w archu ;p
<Enlik> foreste: „niema” może być kobieta!
<m477> ;]
<jacekowski> m477: rootuj
<jacekowski> m477: i z marketu filemanagera zainstaluj
<m477> jacekowski: nie moge nic z marketu pobrac
<m477> nie mam neta w telefonie/APN łatewer
<jacekowski> no to po wifi
<m477> wtedy tez nie pobiore z marketu
<jacekowski> czemu by nie
<jacekowski> market dziala po wifi
<m477> pisze ze nie moze nic pobrac
<jacekowski> to masz cos uwalone
<jacekowski> bo u mnie dziala
<jacekowski> wszedzie dziala
<jacekowski> ide spac
<m477> to przez karte
<m477> SIM
<jacekowski> bez karty powinno dzialac
<jacekowski> po wifi
<m477> sproboje jutro na uczelni
<m477> z wifi
<m477> jacekowski: a wiesz jak moge udostepnic wifi z laptopa do telefonu?
<drathir> m477: alt ctrl f1
<m477> ~~
<drathir> sudo gdm moze
<m477> gnome display manager?
<drathir> jacekowski: karta autentyfikuje zapewne...
<drathir> m477: tak jak mowisz ze masz gnoma
<m477> i fluxa
<drathir> ale fluxbox przy logowaniu na dole po lewej chyba nma wybor
<m477> nie rozumiem do czego zmierzasz
<drathir> podczas logowania musisz miec wybor jakie srodowisko...
<m477> no mam
<m477> ale po co mam na gnoma zmieniac?
<m477> zeby tego apleta włączyć?
<drathir> no tak?
<drathir> chyba ze tu tez dzial
<drathir> dziala
<m477> no raczej chyba powinien, tylko jak go włączyć
<drathir> nm-applet
<m477> jest :)
<drathir> ok
<m477> e ale to to samo co 'polaczenia sieciowe'
<drathir> to menu i ukryte sieci
<m477> tu jest tylko bezprzewodowe, komorkowe, vpn i dsl
<drathir> nie tu
<m477> a gdzie
<drathir> prawy lub lewy myszki wysunie sie h
<m477> nie ma czegos takiego jak 'ukryte sieci
<m477> '
<m477> ide spac, do jutra, dam znac czy cos ruszylo
<drathir> ok
<drathir> bede czekal
<drathir> kurczaki jest tam opcja taka siec bezp ukryta w menu
<Ozil> wizard ping
<Ozil> Wizard: ping
<karoles> :S SPAC!
<Voldenet> i jak tam razpberry?
<Ozil> no mają zajebiste przeciążenie
<Voldenet> no, widzę
<Voldenet> ;D
<Ozil> myślałem że sami będą sprzedawać a tu niestety jakiś premier farnell
<Ozil> i RS Components
<Ozil> ty też kupujesz ?
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> i tak mam za dużo śmiecia elektronicznego w domu
<Voldenet> komputer z pentium IV jest tańszy niż raspberry
<Voldenet> :D
<Ozil> napewnoe ale drogi w ekspalatacji
<karoles> :S
<karoles> NE SPAC!
<Ozil> oba sklepy padły
<Ozil> żal
<drathir> jaki rev dns albo host...
<Natasza> ble
<drathir> co to za ble?
<shpaq> mornin'
<drathir> bry bry
<sysek> :)
<buharin> potrzebuje coś do PHP JavaScritu na linux'a
<buharin> jakies przyjazne IDE
<buharin> jak Adobe Dreamviewer
<m477> ;/
<Voldenet> emacs
<Voldenet> :D
<buharin> esraks
<Dreadlish> esraka
<m477> ;/
<drathir> szybkie pytanie szybka odpowiedz...
<drathir> czy serwerowa wersja ubuntu oficiala ma srodowisko graficzne?
<BlessJah> chyba nie
<BlessJah> google?
<drathir> sprawdze choc wolalem wczesniej zapytac a noz ktos korzysta i poprostu potwierdzi lub zaprzeczy...
<Trojanin> dobry.
<Dreadlish> drathir: ubu server nie ma
<drathir> Dreadlish: dzieki dobrze wiedziec bo info z 2006 roku n necie ktore znalazlem moglo byc nieaktualne...
<TheNumb> drathir: nie znam dystrybucji linuksa z "server" w nazwie która by miała defaultowo zainstalowane środowisko graficzne ;-)
<drathir> TheNumb: bardzo mozliwe nie jestem pewien czy to nie byl czasem debian pamietam ze mial wybor zestawow oprogramowania i srodowisko graficzne tez bylo do wyboru... ale zainstalowac cos z x-ami to chwilka doslownie...
<TheNumb> drathir: tak, w debianie jest możliwośc wyboru środowiska graficznego przy instalacji (:
<drathir> w sumie to tylko kosmetyka i wygodatakie zestawy aplikacji bo na jedno wychodzi czy sie zestaw przy instalacj wybierze czy potem recznie... dobrze ze pamiec jeszcze tako kojarzy co nieco...
<drathir> TheNumb: a stery w jajku jakos okrojone sa czy normalne jak w desktop?
<TheNumb> drathir: raczej to samo jajko tylko, że z PAE
<drathir> a to fajnie
<m477> nie zauwazyliscie ze od kad zamkneli megauploada pogorszyla sie jakosc podobnych serwisow?
<drathir> m477: w jakim sensie pogorszyla? myslisz ze inne korzystaly z miejsca mu?
<m477> brak plikow, gorsze predkosci
<m477> nie wiem, ale zauwazylem korelacje, tak mi sie wydaje
<drathir> to ciekawe...
<m477> nie wiem, przynajmniej na pebie sie gorzej wszystko sciaga
<m477> tzn zrodla sa gorszej jakosci, jak dla mnie
<drathir> jesli zauwazyles cos w tym musi byc...
<m477> nono
<m477> istnieje duzo czynnikow
<drathir> m477: brak % ?
<m477> na przykład
 * drathir zartuje oczywiscie...
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<drathir> Thorbjorn: same krzaki...
<Thorbjorn> drathir: to masz kodowanie z dupy
<drathir> Thorbjorn: wiem wiem..
<Thorbjorn> To sobie zmień.
<drathir> brak supportu utf8 jeszcze na chwile obecna niestety...
<drathir> Thorbjorn: bbssh ale smiga wiec da sie przezyc do nastepnej wersji...
<Thorbjorn> co ty za distro masz?
<m477> ja?
<Thorbjorn> Ty jodłe masz, wiem
<m477> nono
<m477> 3.1
<drathir> Thorbjorn: blackberry^^
<m477> czy to jakas podrobka jodły?
<m477> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1330521643941.jpg ;d
<m477> http://enigma.wp.tv/i,Enigma-Promieniotworcza-gora-nad-Wisla,mid,973092,index.html?ticaid=6e020#m973092
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/768xx58> (at enigma.wp.tv)
<drathir> m477: a co to ta jodla os?
<m477> Thorbjorn: jest głównym deweloperem
<drathir> m477: na czym sie opiera?
<tajwanuser> cze
<Thorbjorn> drathir: Jodła Linux? Na Managerze Pakietów Kozix wykorzystanych w Koziolinux.
<Thorbjorn> wykorzystywanym*
<dweller> Thorbjorn: to już nie jest śmieszne ;f
<drathir> Thorbjorn: ostro...
<foreste> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cNZPRsrwumQ
<onedeep69> czesc
<mati75> szesc
<czester> Re.
<czester> Прибет!
<czester> Как дела?
<onedeep69> jak sie nazywala ta minidistro co sie ja stawialo na routerach tych po 400 zl? :)
<czester> wtr?
<czester> Nie wiem w sumie ;-P
<onedeep69> ale bylo cos takiego nie?
<czester> Było.
<onedeep69> openwrt :)
<Dreadlish> po 400zł?
<Dreadlish> ja openwrt moge postawić na routerze za 2zł ;D
<onedeep69> taniej?
<Dreadlish> w stanie nie działa :D
<Dreadlish> wrt54gl nie jest za 400zł
<Dreadlish> br6104k nie jest za 400zł
<Dreadlish> wr-1043nd nie jest za 400zł
<onedeep69> to jeszcze lepiej
<Dreadlish> fonera nie była za 400zł
<onedeep69> :)
<Dreadlish> połowa linksysów nie była za 400zł
<Dreadlish> tak samo d-linków lepszych, netgearów i tp-linków
<onedeep69> ;)
<onedeep69> jakis dysk na usb do tego przydaloby sie podpiac
<onedeep69> i bedzie 400 :)
<Dreadlish> pendrivy nie kosztują 400zł :D
<Dreadlish> dyski + przejściówka nie kosztują 400zł :DDDD
<onedeep69> dysk plus router? :)
<onedeep69> to albo jestes z ukrainy, albo przeginasz pale :)
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> ja też mieszkam w Polsce i mam takie ceny
<Voldenet> dysk + router kupiłem za 339
<Voldenet> i postawiłem openwrt na tym
<Voldenet> a to było dawno temu
<Voldenet> teraz dyski są jeszcze tańsze
<onedeep69> przeciez to zbedna dyskusja :)
<m477>  znow sie napralem
<drathir> kto ma mysqla na 11.10 ?
 * karoles mial.
<karoles> ale ma debiana ;S
<drathir> karoles: ++
<drathir> hrhr
<karoles> :S
<tajwanuser> drathir: ja mam
<drathir> tajwanuser: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart dziala?
<drathir> cos nie chce mi sie wierzyc zeby nie dzialal...
<drathir> oby nie przez komende...
<Biszkopcik> ale sypie tajmoutami
<blondyn> hey! :D
<Biszkopcik> kup se klej! :D
<Biszkopcik> suchar, wiem
<drathir> Biszkopcik: wallop zaraz sie odezwie
<blondyn> i trombke do.... :D
<Biszkopcik> drathir: ;D
<mglb> co tu taka cisza? :S
<karoles> tak.
<mglb> programuje ktos z was kernel/moduly kernela?
<Dreadlish> pytaj gdzie indziej
<Dreadlish> (dobra rada)
<mglb> gdzie?
<mglb> :>
<Dreadlish> gdziekolwiek
<Dreadlish> tylko nie tu
<BlessJah> im więcej masz ramu, tym dłużej będzie memtest trwał
<kklimonda> mglb: a jakie masz pytanie?
<kklimonda> (coś mi tam jeszcze z podstaw programowania modułów do kernela chyba się w głowie ostało ;))
<nn52> mam pytanko , jest Ubuntu/Debian na ARM?
<nn52> głównie Debian
<dweller> nom
<mglb> jest
<nn52> http://www.komputerswiat.pl/nowosci/sprzet/2012/09/komputer-za-100-zl-juz-w-sprzedazy!.aspx#2777 < ruszy na tym
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7g4lyyg> (at www.komputerswiat.pl)
<dweller> nn52: tam jest domyślnie debian
<dweller> na stronie rpi masz obraz
<nn52> dweller, jest napisane że Fedorra
<nn52> Fedora
<dweller> debian też jest
<nn52> aa :)
<nn52> 2 osy do wyboru?
<mglb> kklimonda: co mozna robic uczac sie kodowania w kernelu? czytam sobie linux kernel development love'a, fajnie jest tam omowiony kod kernela, ale mam zero pomyslow jak do tego dolaczyc jakas nauke praktyczna (a taka jest dla mnie najlepsza).
<mglb> nn52: generalnie, skoro Fedora ruszy to czemu Debian nie? :)
<kklimonda> mglb: napisz na początek moduł który tworzy nowy plik w /proc/ i przez niego udostępnia jakieś informacje, ew. pozwala coś do siebie zapisać
<nn52> i Fedora zaś zyska userów ;df
<kklimonda> mglb: potem jakiś prosty system plików
<mglb> o, z systemem plikow ciekawy pomysl
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> nn52: na r-pi będzie to co wrzucisz
<Dreadlish> więc whatever
<Dreadlish> byle by kernel wepchać
<kklimonda> nn52: nie wiem jak będzie ze wsparciem ubuntu dla r-pi
<Dreadlish> bym coś napisał, ale nie będę niemiły
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: nie, po prostu arm to straszny burdel obecnie
<Dreadlish> no
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ubuntu wspiera sporo platform arm
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak
<kklimonda> ale najczęściej trzeba dla każdego soc robić jakieś zmiany (przynajmniej w kernelu)
<Dreadlish> imo ubuntu tam by do xorga nie ruszyło
<mglb> nn52: no nie wiem, mam fedore i ubuntu i fedora czasem po update ma troche problemow, a yum jest wooolny
<Dreadlish> by było oom ;D
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ubuntu ma 30MB chroot, idealny dla takich urządzeń
<kklimonda> (ubuntu to nie tylko unity - tam pod spodem jest normalny linux ;))
<Dreadlish> wiem
<Dreadlish> napchany masą wszystkiego
<Dreadlish> ubuntu instalowane nie z obrazu daje sie nawet używać
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: żartujesz?
<mglb> :D
<kklimonda> ja instaluję minimalne ubuntu prawie codziennie w VM
<Dreadlish> (o obraz chodzi mi o to co rzucają na livecd)
<Dreadlish> bo mini.iso jest ok
<mglb> ja nie mialem doczynienia z "prawdziwym ubuntu" i moze temu nie rozumiem czemu ludzie narzekaja
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: a, źle przeczytałem
<kklimonda> sorry, późna godzina a ja od rana na nogach i prawie bez snu
<Dreadlish> nie szkodzi
<Dreadlish> poza tym
<Dreadlish> jak już mówiłem
<Dreadlish> tam można wrzucić wszystko, byle by ich patche do kernela były
<Dreadlish> AMEN.
<kklimonda> no, ale w sumie wszystkie dystrybucje patchują kernel (tzn. te ze stabilnymi wydaniami)
<kklimonda> (szybki grep przez changeloga sugeruje, że w 12.04 tych patchy jest pewnie trochę powyżej 65 ;))
<mglb> z ktorych pewnie wiekszosc to funkcje ktore Linus wpusci do kernela dopiero jak sie sprawdza w dystrybucjach :P
<kklimonda> mglb: masa patchy z tego co widzę po prostu dodaje support dla nowego sprzętu, ew. naprawia już działający ;)
<mglb> ale ogolna zasada pozostaje wciaz ta sama
<kklimonda> ale ogólnie redhat, canonical i novel czasem robią śmieszne miksy
<kklimonda> w 12.04 mamy backport całego input stacka z nowszych Xów
<kklimonda> bo lepiej działa tam multi touch ;)
<mglb> dobrze ze wayland nie wrzucili ;P
<drathir> swoja droga ciekawe jak to male urzadzonko 1080p pociagnie...
<mglb> drathir: zapewne ma sprzetowe wsparcie
<drathir> i to na zasilaniu usb 5v 500mA
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tylko trzeba się załapać :D
<Dreadlish> pierwsza partia poszła w czasie jak myłem zęby
<BlessJah> jaka cena i jakie plany sa co do tego?
<kklimonda> mglb: wayland nie jest gotowy by się nawet tym bawić na poważnie ;)
<kklimonda> BlessJah: $25 za wersję A, $35 za wersję B (dodatkowy port usb i ethernet)
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: cena 35$
<Dreadlish> za b
<Dreadlish> ba
<Dreadlish> dodatkowy port usb, ethernet, 3/4 wyjść
<Ozil1> ja też się nie załąpałem na ten komputerek niestety
<mglb> kklimonda: teoretycznie zrobili juz pierwszy release a niedlugo chca wypuscic 1.0 i pogodzic to jakos z Xami, ale nie bawilem sie tym
<kklimonda> mglb: teoretycznie
<mglb> ;)
<kklimonda> mglb: w praktyce jeszcze przynajmniej rok zanim ktoś tego zacznie używać
<kklimonda> osobiście nie spodziewam się by wayland zastąpił Xy przed 14.04
<kklimonda> może jako dodatkowy protokół, odpalany na Xach
<mglb> poki co dziala tylko na intelu/opensourceowych driverach a te nie sa najlepsze dla nvidii
<mglb> no wlasnie nad tym teraz mysla zeby to jakos polaczyc z Xami, zreszta to chyba jedyna sensowna opcja w okresie przejsciowym
<kklimonda> nie ma problemu by nvidia zaimplementowała interfejsy które będą działać jak GEM, KMS i co tam jest jeszcze potrzebne - kwestia zapotrzebowania na to
<kklimonda> (sterownik nvidii i tak wszystko robi poza standardowym stackiem graficznym Linuksa, nie ma powodu by to zmieniać ;))
<foreste> narka
<CXIV> Witam
<CXIV> Jakie jest polecenie zeby wlaczyc gnomowski menadzer uzytkownikow?
<CXIV> gnome-system-tools :D
<m477> witam\
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-01
<qermit> ktoś będzie kupował raspbery pi? ja będę pewnie z farnella kupował.
<m477> @_@
<nn52> Cześć!
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> ;o
<nn52> oo hej!
<nn52> słyszałam że będziecie mieli nowe prawo w polszy... :F
<m477> aha
<nn52> że kto nie pracuje = nie ma prawa się leczyć... o.O
<nn52> przesrane ;F
<nn52> a tak całkiem na serio, to co słychać :D
<m477> jakos trzeba rozwiazac problem bezrobocia
<nn52> m477, jak bym rozwiązała gdybym była premierową
<m477> zaiste
<nn52> w prosty sposób : obrniżenie podatków i likwidacja wielu z nich :)
<m477> brawo
<nn52> i obniżajac masowo / likwidując papierkowość
<nn52> to będzie wzrost zakladania firm =  miejsca pracy
<nn52> w ogóle zlikwidowałam/lub nie obowiązkowy  byłby/bym  ZUS, bo to bankrut, dzieci  to najlepszy ZUS, i pensje rządy do 3tyś. max! , bez żadnych dodatków.
<nn52> rządu*
<nn52> i sejm do 200 osób , senat po 2 z każdego województwa = ozdrowienie ;P
<m477> nie spamuj juz
<nn52> :D
<nn52> Tylko ciekawi mnie czemu nie obalicie ten rząd..., wybraliście ich , to i też możecie odwołać ich ;/,
<nn52> weźcie wzór z Islandii :)
<m477> ogarnij sie
<nn52> wy się ogarnijcie, daje się doić jak krowy nic z tego nie mając. Kraj jest dla ludzi, a nie ludzi dla kraju ;F
<nn52> ludzie*
<m477> jem smrut
<inzaghi89> DaZ, tak patrzę po hoście Twoim. Znasz Smaczne?
<DaZ> inzaghi89: lolco
<foreste> czesc
<nn52> Cześć
<nn52> jakie są odpowiedniki na KDE4? : synaptic iii to tyle chyba ;f, bo w Kubuntu Centurm Oprogramowania chyba jest , Kopete to pidgin, kate to gedit, konsole to terminal :F
<dweller> kpackagekit jest, ale ubuntu chyba packagekita nie używa
<Dreadlish> xterm
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ubuntu nie używa packagekita
<nn52> to co jest na kubuntu za synaptica?
<nn52> i co jest za Centrum Oprogramowania?
<Dreadlish> jest tam centrum oprogramowania
<nn52> aa to dobrze ;)
<Dreadlish> ja i tak pierwsze co robie to odpalam terminal
<nn52> konsole ;D
<kklimonda> za centrym oprogramowania jest aptdaemon
<kklimonda> który implementuje zresztą w 12.04 większość interfejsów packagekita
<drathir> zsh na kde nie pojdzie?
<drathir> o ile nie pokrecilem nazwy...
<Dreadlish> co ma shell do środowiska
<mati75> zsh na kalkulatorze nawet działa
<nn52> sobie 64bity sciągne ;F
<nn52> iko te KDE4 troche waży.... bo obraz ma 3,2gb ;F
<Dreadlish> co?
<mati75> jjaco
<Dreadlish> mam oba
<Dreadlish> i co?
<drathir> a nie wiem czy jakiejs zaleznosci posiada...
<mati75> znowu aktualizacja kernela
<drathir> mati75: to ladna spec. tech. mmusi miec ten kalkulator...
<mglb> nn52: sciagaj minimal cd, stamtad tez kde mozna zainstalowac ;-P
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i z minimal cd połowy śmieci ci niepoinstaluje
<Thorbjorn> nn52: bo Ty ściągasz DVD live czy full?
<drathir> live 1.2 gb ok waza chyba
<nn52> Thorbjorn, DVD Live
<drathir> nn52: sporo...
<nn52> drathir, co sporo?
<nn52> 3,2gb? pen ma 4gb :P
<drathir> sporo wlasnie
<nn52> tylko jeśli Kubunt nie pokaże mi sieci.... bo nie zainstaluje
<nn52> to nie*
<drathir> niewiele zostaje
<drathir> dlaczego mialby nie pokazac?
<nn52> bo np. na F16 KDE, wykrywa WiFi na USB, ale sieci nie pokazywało i nie mogłam się połączyć ( usb w virtualbox)
<nn52> może dlatego że 64 bity słabo działają na vitualkach
<drathir> wifi chyba w jajku dalej siedzi jeslib sie nie myle...
<nn52> ano :)
<drathir> to odpalasz w maszynie...
<drathir> ech...
<nn52> zawsze sprawdzam w maszynie, ale prezentuje się dobrze, wiec kubuntu zainstaluje obok ubuntu
<drathir> vbox tego extention pack dodany masz?
<nn52> nie , bo się zainstalować na fedo nie chciał :P wiec zaobaczy jak na kubu będzie , bo tam deb :P
<nn52> zresztą , to kij i tak , bo instalator w bin jest
<drathir> ale to na hoscie nie gosciu
<drathir> ja na linuxie nie bardzo z vboxa korzystam...
<drathir> wole kvm w polaczeniu z menagerem maszyn wirtualnych...
<nn52> kvm jakis lepszy?
<nn52> ja na vmware gram w gry windowsowe , anie wszystkie działają poprawnie , ale działają starsze ;d
<nn52> głównie w strategie
<drathir> gry pod wine...
<nn52> GTA3 nie działa mi na Wine :P tzn instalator nie działa ;P
<nn52> a co! też lubie pograć! :P
<drathir> czy ja wiem czy lepszy jakos bardziej odpowiada mi takie rozwiazanie
<nn52> spróbój GTA4 odpalić na wine ^^
<nn52> albo Shattered Horizons ( co prawda w vmware obie gry nie śmigają)
<drathir> nn52: no ja nie takie stare...
<drathir> vice city dzialalo
<nn52> San Andres kompletna klapa , ale to było 2 lata temu... teraz wine poszło do przodu.... chyba
<drathir> nn52: winehd db
<drathir> gta jedynka najlepsza byla...
<nn52> btw. Soliras (open) jest jeszcze supportowany?!
<drathir> pozniej odgrzewane kluchy...
<drathir> korzystalem kiedys z opensolarisa ale strasznie ciezkie to...
<drathir> fakt pod maszyna ale w porownaniu do linuxa np debiana to okroopnie ciezkie wolniejsze w dzialaniu i wiecej ramu potrzebuje...
<nn52> a wiadomo jak się ma PC-BSD? bo nic słychu o tym
<TheNumb> drathir: ramu potrzebuje zfs z solarisa.
<TheNumb> drathir: nic więcej ;-)
<drathir> openbsd raczej dobrze
<TheNumb> nn52: pc-bsd ma się bardzo dobrze wbrew pozorom :P
<TheNumb> Tak samo freebsd, niedawno wyszło 9.0 (:
<nn52> uuu ja pamiętam jeszcze 6.0
<mglb> nn52: co takiego ma kubuntu ze instalujesz go obok ubuntu?
<nn52> ubuntu mam x86, a kubunt x64
<mglb> aha
<mglb> a dlaczego masz system x86 na maszynie x86_64?
<DaZ> bo jest alternatywny
<nn52> zainstaluje obok 64b, i zobacze jak się będzie zachowywać
<nn52> ubuntu mam 10.10 ,a kubuntu 11.10 :) tak nawiasem mówiąc
<nn52> na 10.10 jądro jest 2.6, a na ku 11.10 3.1
<nn52> ew. 3.2
<Biszkopcik> a to problem skompilowac 3.2 na 10.10?
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: pewnie w backportach jest 3.2
<TheNumb> Jak nie to jest kernel ppa od canonicala.
<nn52> ja sie boje kompilować, a 3.2 niema w backportach :)
<nn52> a ppa nie znam :F
<nn52> 2.6.35 - najnowsza w repo
<mglb> kompilacja nie gryzie ;)
<mglb> co najwyzej podnosi temperature otoczenia
<nn52> mnie gryzie
<nn52> wrrr sudo apt-get update
<nn52> E: Typ "/ubuntu" jest nieznany w linii 2 listy źródeł /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kernel-ppa-ppa-maverick.list  //E: Nie udało się odczytać list źródeł.
<DaZ> zepsułeś
<nn52> aś
<nn52> ale naprawiłam sobie
<DaZ> no girls on the internet
<DaZ> eś.
<nn52> o.o
<nn52> ignor =]
<DaZ> nie masz jaj <:
<nn52> Daz coś pisze do mnie??
<DaZ> oj nupki.
<nn52> kurczak, dla 10.10 niema nowych jajek ... może ustawić na chama, by repo kernele ubuntu szukały na 11.10 , chyba się nie popierniczy nie? :D
<mglb> a nie mozesz .deb sciagnac i zainstalowac? :>
<nn52> aj nie wiem czy sie to nie popindoli :p
<mglb> kernele sie nie wykluczaja i mozesz miec kilka wersji naraz, najwyzej jak nie odpali to zrobisz reboot i wybierzesz w grub inny kernel
<mglb> a, co do .deb
<mglb> to grub w nowych ubuntach jest chyba w wersji 2
<mglb> wiec i ten .deb moze wymagac grub2 (jako ze aktualizuje config)
<nn52> a w 10.10 jest grub1 chyba
<mglb> tak
<nn52> i właśnie dlatego obok wrzuce kubuntusa
<nn52> paczki sie popierniczą
<nn52> chociaż zmienie w kernels maverick do oneirick
<nn52> zobaczymy co się stanie
<mglb> instalacja samego .deb na testy bylaby najbezpieczniejsza imo
<nn52> błe... nic to nie dało
<nn52> no to ide na kernels.ubuntu.com
<nn52> 12.04 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3-rc5-precise/,. tylko na amd64??
<m477> ;o
<nn52> fju fju ...;p
<m477> t
<TheNumb> Nom, w 3.3 już nie obsługują procesorów 32 bit
<nn52> ale jajka!
<nn52> czyli 12.04 będzie tylko na x64?
<m477> co to x64
<nn52> architektura
<m477> nie ma takiej
<nn52> amd_64.. lepiej?
<m477> troche
<xhero35> witam. szukam jakiegos narzedzia, ktore by odwijalo wiersze w tekscie. Ktos cos poleci?
<DaZ> jak bardzo odwijało? :f
<DaZ> jak tak zupełnie to mozesz puscic prze xargs.
<DaZ> chyba, ze odwijanie to w drugą strone jest >:
<xhero35> normalny tekst formatowany na sztywno, chce by miec linie odwiniete.
<xhero35> znalazlem jakis editrocket ale to platne narzedzie. Jeszcze cleanhaven.. tez platne
<kklimonda> xhero35: no to może czas zapłacić? ;)
<xhero35> wole open source :P
<nn52> jak zaaktualizować grub/
<kklimonda> zaktualizować do czego?
<nn52> sudo update-grub2 , ok mam gruba2 xD nie ważne.. xd
<kklimonda> ma ktoś pod ręką załadowaną fedorę?
<nn52> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-030200rc4-generic ^.^ , zobaczymy zaraz jak to działa ;d
<kklimonda> hmm, w sumie ja mam
<kklimonda> kurde, zapomniałem hasła
<kklimonda> grr
<kklimonda> za dużo VMów, muszę wszędzie tych samych haseł używać..
<nn52> lol haha! xd nie moge gparted zainstalować, ale faza xD
<sovtware> ale Wy się znacie :P nie ma to jak przez miesiąc robić formaty itp: i samemu się bawić udało mi się zrobić to co chciałem jak pomagać to pomagać a nie pisać pozdrawiam i przepraszam ża obrazę co niektórych
<TheNumb> sovtware: o czym mowa?
<sovtware> TheNumb i pomoc co nie których nawet na forum patrzyłem co i jak i wszystko mi się psuło sam się bawiłem przez cały czas robiąc formaty jak coś zepsułem i teraz wszystko mam więc jest w porządku najlepiej samemu się nauczyć :-)
<nn52> sudo dd Fedora-16-x86_64-Live-KDE.iso /dev/sde  co źle wpisuje?
<DaZ> if of
<dweller> if i of jeszcze
<dweller> i iso tak nie przejdzie
<DaZ> i bs żeby było leet <:
<dweller> uzyj unetbootin
<DaZ> dweller: oni nie maja isohybrid ino? :f
<dweller> nie wiem
<dweller> w sumie...
<DaZ> internety mowia ze chyba maja.
<dweller> i dobra
<dweller> :<
<DaZ> \o/
<nn52> apt-add-repo? czy jak to się pisało??? , bo to nie suseł że zypper addrepo ;F
<sovtware> TheNumb  miałem problemy z konfiguracją Pc jak i gier ale udało mi się bez pomocy :-) jestem zdolny :P i teraz korzystam z biura z domu z gier z tego co chciałem
<kklimonda> nn52: add-apt-repository
<nn52> aah! dzięki
<DaZ> gupie >:
<xhero35> kklimonda:  cat filename | tr "\n" " " | sed 's/- //g' > newfile
<kklimonda> xhero35: ?
<DaZ> no, wygląda całkiem xargs
<xhero35> moze sie komus przyda. Po co placic za jedna linijke ;) dostalem to na #ubuntu
<kklimonda> xhero35: ale to usuwa wszystkie nowe linie
<kklimonda> dla mnie to słaby zamiennik takiego cleanhaven na przykład
<xhero35> oto mi chodzilo. z wrapowanego na sztywno tekstu zrobic niewrapowany
<xhero35> ja tylko tego potrzebowalem. a czy starsze wersje cleanhaven byly open source?
<kklimonda> ale to usunie całe formatowanie, nawet paragrafy.. oh well
<xhero35> nie pytalem o paragrafy
<DaZ> kiepskie to :f
<xhero35> wazne, ze dziala
<kklimonda> pewnie
<DaZ> z dupy działa
<xhero35> testowne.. dziala
<DaZ> chyba, ze nie masz w tekscie tych minusow albo ci grzeje, ze nie sa na koncu :f
<xhero35> a masz lepsza propozycje?  z zostawianiem paragafow? teraz nie potrzebuje, ale moze kiedys by sie przydalo
<xhero35> sprawdzalem.. celowo wladowalem minus w srodek linii i zostal
<DaZ> hum
<mglb> xhero35: sed ':a;N;$!ba;s/\([^\n]\)\n\([^\n]\)/\1 \2/g'
<DaZ> http://wklej.org/hash/9d0d2eb9728/
<mglb> pipe'nij tekst na to i bedzie odwrapowany z zachowaniem paragrafow
<xhero35> ladne :)
<DaZ> ale co kto tam sobie lubi :f
<DaZ> po co komu paragrafy
<DaZ> po co komu w ogóle to wszystko >:
<mglb> moje rozwiazanie jest czytelniejsze.
<DaZ> zależy jak na to spojrzeć <:
<xhero35> hehe
<mglb> hm, w tamtym jest bug, nowa wersja : sed ':a;N;$!ba;s/\([^\n]\)\n/\1 /g'
<xhero35> musialbym regularne sobie przypomniec
<DaZ> chociaż zupełnie nie wiem po co wywalać newline'y z tekstu
<xhero35> widac jest taka potrzeba czasami
<mglb> jezeli cos wrappuje tekst tak jak thunderbird cytowane fragmenty to sie przydaje
<mglb> mail z szerokoscia 78 znakow, do kazdej linijki dodaj "> " i zwrapuj to znowu na 78 znakow ;-)
<xhero35> mglb i DaZ ogolnie dzieki.
<nn52> błe... 3.2 tak sobie działa
<nn52> system się włacza... ale X już nie ;F
<mglb> nn52: skoro aktualizujesz sobie grub, kernel itp do tego co najnowsze, to czemu po prostu nie zaktualizujesz sobie calego distro?
<nn52> ino piękny napis  u dole czarnego ekranu : "login: " :D
<nn52> mglb, no love Unity , no love Gnome3
<mglb> nn52: ja mam najnowsze ubuntu bez unity i gnome3 ;P
<mglb> po prostu zainstalowalem kde z repo
<nn52> teraz na pendrive wgrywam kubuntu 11.10 64bitowego
<nn52> bo mam 32bitowy system
<nn52> no wlasnie, ja chce sie przyzwyczaić do KDE i instaluje obok
<nn52> chociaż... może by  podmienić.... tuż to x64
<TheNumb> nn52: zainstaluj sobie cinnamon do tego gnome 3
<TheNumb> Wtedy jest ok ;]
<mglb> fluxboxa
<nn52> cinnamon no love, toporny jest, miałam na Mint
<TheNumb> nn52: toporny? :D
<nn52> sprawia problemy niezłe :D
<TheNumb> nn52: chyba testowałaś starą wersję <:
<nn52> nie , nową )
<TheNumb> Moim rodzicom pasuje ;p
<mglb> :)
<TheNumb> Pierwszy raz linuksa mają na laptopie
<TheNumb> hr hr hr
<nn52> i jak ????
<mglb> TheNumb: sa zwyklymi domowymi uzytkownikami komputera?
<TheNumb> mglb: yup
<TheNumb> google, przelewy i takie tam
<TheNumb> poczta, zdjęcia
<TheNumb> nic wyszukanego ;-)
<mglb> to dla nich zmiana windows -> linux to tak jak kupic nowy telefon innego producenta/nowa mikrofalowke.
<mglb> 18:19 <nn52> i jak ????
<TheNumb> mglb: aż takimi laikami nie są ;p
<nn52> przelewy? ,a wiesz że getin bank love tylko Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome= no love
<mglb> ops
<TheNumb> nn52: oni mają ipko ;P
<TheNumb> tzn, pko bp
<nn52> aa :P
<mglb> TheNumb: nie chodzi mi ze laikami. Po prostu maja gdzies jak to sie nazywa, czy jest otwarte i czy dziala na tym najwiecej gier
<nn52> a mówię ze Getin jest rasistą przeglądarek
<TheNumb> nn52: no tak
<TheNumb> nn52: pewnie ma jakiegoś activex
<nn52> onet też rasista, ale systemowy , vod.onet.pl love  Silverlight, Moonlight = no love P
<TheNumb> nn52: no wiesz, ja nie mam windowsa a silverlight jest ;-)
<mglb> nn52: to ich problem, ms porzuca silverlight ;P
<nn52> heheh :D
<nn52> HTML5!! przyszłość.... ale bez DRM!
<nn52> TheNumb, Wine + FF + SK
<nn52> SL
<nn52> ??
<nn52> właśnie, nie wiecie co zrobić jak mam napis ' boot error: ' po wgraniu ISO na pena w UNetbootin?
<mglb> wgrac go poprawnie :P
<nn52> USB-HDD wybieram :F
<nn52> wgrywam poprawnie... :F
<mglb> powiedz to BIOSowi
<mglb> czy tam EFI
<nn52> wybieram iso -> Pendrive -> dev/sde/ :F
<nn52> nie mam EFI
<nn52> BIOS najnowszy
<mglb> sproboj wrzucic na sde1
<mglb> ale nie wiem jakie to iso/img, kazdy je inaczej robi
<nn52> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-MA785GT-UD3H / Award Software International, Inc.F9b
<TheNumb> nn52: nope, osx ;p
<nn52> a może OSX sobe wgram
<mglb> skonczysz na windows. ;D
<nn52> :D
<nn52> hahaha
<nn52> Haiku sobie wgram
<dweller> baremetal os
<nn52> omg! zabrakło mi miejsca za 4gb penie... a iso ma 3,2gb... :F
<nn52> na*
<mglb> male/duze b maja znaczenie ;D
<nn52> :F
<nn52> braseo też jest porypane
<nn52> płyte DVD+R
<DaZ> nie mają
<nn52> wykrywa jako CD-R
<nn52> jap...
<DaZ> jak nie odróżniasz pojemności od transferu, albo rozmawiasz z marketingowcem, to wszystko tylko i wyłącznie twój problem <:
<mglb> :<
<nn52> a h.... spirace nero 4 ;F
<Wizard> cześć
<nn52> a cze,,
<DaZ> haj Wizardziq ~~*:
<mglb> hiho
<Wizard> Dazio, :*
<DaZ> ♥♥♥
<Wizard> koopa lateczeq!
<DaZ> heheniom.
<buharin> ni jak sie nie moge przekonac do robienia stron ww
<buharin> : (
<mglb> a musisz?
<Wilku> Why?
<buharin> mglb, w zasadzie nie
<buharin> ale chce odnalezc swoja sciezke
<buharin> : (
<mglb> to skoro www Ci nie podchodzi to jak to moze byc Twoja sciezka?
<Wilku> Sex, drugs and PHP!
<buharin> mglb, ale wszyscy dookola marudza
<buharin> ze tam sie da szybko i latwo i duzo zarobic
<mglb> to szukasz swojej sciezki czy latwej kasy? ;>
<buharin> mglb, sciezki :P
<buharin> Wilku, wejdz na kanal
<mglb> u mnie wszedzie dookola ludzie od webdev, masa eventow tylko o tym itp :S
<buharin> nom
<buharin> to samo
<mglb> jakby nie mogli sie tak wszyscy zajac kernel devem, sieciami czy security ;D
<mglb> ciekawe co tym razem nn52 uaktualnila...
<mglb> heh, w czasie gdy juz nawet w polsce internet mobilny jest praktycznie nielimitowany, w androidzie 4 dopiero pojawily sie zaawansowane opcje dotyczace wylaczenia transmisji danych '_'
<mglb> nn52: co tym razem zepsulas?
<nn52> ni8c
<nn52> nic
<nn52> Instaluje Fedore :P z KDe, dla testow i takie tam
<mglb> zamiast kubuntu?
<nn52> nom
<nn52> ostatnia plyta dvd zle sie wypalila
<mglb> i czego oczekujesz w porownaniu do ubuntu?
<nn52> ino w gparted patrycje po przesuwam
<nn52> ze bedzie uzyteczny?
<nn52> bo ubuntu z unity czy gnomem jest nie uzyteczny, a jedynie jest uciazliwe
<mglb> ubuntu jednak nieco bardziej stabilne :P
<mglb> a
<mglb> ja mam ubuntu+kde i fedora+kde
<nn52> jak bede miala dvd , to nagram sobie kubuntu ^^
<nn52> narazie pobawie sie fedora
<nn52> pobawie sie rpm'ami ;F
<mglb> od razu powiem zebys instalowala chrome od google zamiast chromium, bo te dla fedory ma tylko mega testowe repo :P
<mglb> java od oracle jest w rpm, flash tez ma wlasne oficjalne repo z rpm, kde ma kilka bugow w bardziej zaawansowanych ustawieniach, systemd jest fajne, yum ssie, a pozatym to samo co w ubuntu
<Wilku> Szatan tranwestyta?
<Szatan> Wilku: nope ;p
<mglb> i selinux jest fajny o ile jestes fanatyczka bezpieczenstwa i bedzie Ci sie chcialo go nauczyc
<nn52> ma byc KDE 4.9, ciekawe co wprowadzi
<mglb> nowe bugi :S
<nn52> xD
<nn52> ciekawe jak kde5 będzie wyglądał
<mglb> tak samo jak 4
<mglb> wyciagneli lekcje z przejscia 3->4 i nie chca tak zrobic znowu
<mglb> tyle ze przejda na Qt5, i tu bedzie najwieksza zmiana bo chca pozbyc sie kdelibs, a raczej czesciowo wlaczyc je do Qt
<mglb> moze w koncu plasmoidy poprawia, sam sie musze za to wziasc bo tutaj to jest tragedia
<DaZ> e, ale z drugiej strony to załatają te z 4.8
<DaZ> pesymista :f
<DaZ> chociaz fajne, ze do końca kde4 dalej nie za bardzo działa to ich semantycznoakonadonepomukowe trololool
<DaZ> lo :f
<mglb> ostatnio zapowiadali, ze wprowadza do tego tagowanie z jakiego url sciagniety byl plik, w koncu :S
<Nerihsa> ja wylaczam nepomuka akonadi i uj wie co tam do tego potrzebne
<Nerihsa> jak wylaczylem to na starcie zuzycie ramu z 900MB do 350MB
<mglb> ja nepomuka mam wlaczonego bo dziala calkiem ok
<mglb> Nerihsa: nepomuk to minimum 50MB, ustawialne i sie tego trzyma
<Nerihsa> i przy starcie zuzycie procka mialem na 100% przez kilka sekund
<mglb> ta, jak indeksuje
<Nerihsa> i glupie bo ja wylaczylem
<mglb> ale cgroups ftw ;-)
<Nerihsa> musialem jakis myk z akonadi i wtedy bylo git
<mglb> akonadi to interface do kontaktow itp, ja nepomuka uzywam tylko do plikow
<Wizard> ktoś tu miał taki fajny temat z #!
<Wizard> taki zielono czarny
<Wizard> DraKhu, Dreadlish, drathir ?
<DaZ> lolco
<Wizard> lolnic
<Wizard> nie wiesz, to się nie odzywaj ;)
<DraKhu> :<
<DaZ> gorzej jeśli oni tez nie :f
<mati75> Wizard: gtk?
<Wizard> mati75, tak
<Wizard> ktoś tu wklejał taki czadowy zrzut ekranu, tint2, openbox, gtk, wszystko czarno-zielone
<mati75> http://imgbox.com/aatDV04a
<mati75> ten?
<Wizard> nie ten
<Wizard> taki bladozielony
<DaZ> a kiedy? :f
<Wizard> nie wiem
<Wizard> niedawno
<mati75> http://omploader.org/vNDkxYQ
<mati75> http://omploader.org/vNDlncA[M#K0
<mati75> http://omploader.org/vNGdyYg
<mati75> iinych zielonych nie wiedze
<DaZ> jakies niezielone jak dla mnie :x
<DaZ> zwłaszcza ten koń
<Wizard> oo, ten pierwszy
<Wizard> mati75, kojarzysz jak on się nazywa?
<BlessJah> Wizard: grepnij logi :>
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie mam
<mati75> Wizard: http://www.mediafire.com/?mun2zymimio
<lisu> siema cycki malinowe
<mati75> lisu: cycki powiadaasz
<BlessJah> lisu: oO, są na kanale jakieś?
<lisu> mati75: tak, to coś takiego co mają kobiety, a ty raczej pewnie nie.
<mati75> http://hg.joemonster.org//mg/albums/new/120224/zzzzusciskajmy_sie.jpg
<Demorion> bry
<mati75> +18
<r9s> nsfw
<julek> pr0n
<Wizard> cześć Demorion
<lisu> mmm cycuszki
<Wizard> jaki tam pr0n
<Wizard> cześć julek
<r9s> siema
<julek> czesc
<Wizard> mati75, ale twarz ma okrutną ta dziewczyna
<mati75> Wizard: zgadzam się z tobą
<r9s> aż drzyzgi lecą
<Demorion> Wizard: czuje sie zaszczycony
<julek> zaszczany?
<Wizard> Demorion, czym znów?
<Demorion> julek: czas kupic nowe szkła
<r9s> http://cojapacze.co.cc/cycki/
<r9s> NSFW
<r9s> not safe for work
<r9s> and for kids
<Demorion> Wizard: że się przywitałeś :D myślałem, że masz mnie za trolla
<Wizard> nie, skąd
<julek> r9s: hehe, dobrze tak zbokowi
<Demorion> musze sie wam pochwalić, że instaluje Ubuntu 11.04 na Pentium2 :D
<kklimonda> mati75: bez jaj
<Szatan> r9s: oh, gdzie twój komputer? ;x
<lisu> Demorion: współczujemy
<Demorion> lisu: :D laguje :D
<lisu> Demorion: tym bardziej wspołczujemy
<Demorion> lisu: zainstalować to nic, ale pytanie.. jaki będzie czas reakcji systemu :D
<Wizard> podobny do menela nawalonego od 3 tygodni
<lisu> Demorion: taki jak mój dziś
<Demorion> kiedyś na tym gentoo stawiałem, ale po 2 dniach kompilacji jądra... juz mi się nie chciało czekać
<lisu> dobrze ze jutro nie musze isc do roboty, bo wyorany jestem jak dziki osioł
<Szatan> lisu: 3 rzesza Ciebie jeszcze wykorzysta ;)
<r9s> Szatan: he?
<mati75> kklimonda: nie wiem czy ona ma jaja
<lisu> Wizard: thx.
<julek> hehe
<Demorion> a r9s co zrobił ze buta dostał ?
<Wizard> przekroczył pewną ogólnie przyjętą granicę dobrego smaku
<lisu> Demorion: on juz tam wie za co dostał.
<julek> :)
<Demorion> :D czasem mam wrażenie... że też jestem jej blisko
<julek> Wizard: dziwilem sie, ze nie dostal wczesniej, ale nic nie mowilem:)
<Wizard> od tej r9s jesteś daleko
<Wizard> ja teraz przeklnę i mnie kklimonda zbanuje
<Wizard> kurwa
<Wizard> :)
<Demorion> Wizard: ale z Ciebie jajcarz
<Demorion> powinniśmy zrobić 1 dzień z przeklinaniem :P
<Demorion> ale to tylko pomysł ;)
<tajwanuser> cze
<Demorion> :D
<Wizard> r9s, dobrze, że wszedłeś, będę miał host do /ban
<r9s> niee
<r9s> napisalem nsfw
<r9s> i nawt wyjasnilem co to znaczy
<BlessJah> Demorion: 29 lutego
<Wizard> "powiedziałem, że będę strzelał! I nawet wyjaśniłem co to znaczy!" :D
<r9s> nikogo nie namawiałem żeby podchodził pod celownik xD
<Wizard> no to teraz się pilnuj
<Wizard> kklimonda, jesteś?
<r9s> oki
<Demorion> BlessJah: taa :D
<julek> r9s: wyslal ci to taki pan w internecie?;)
<julek> wymienialiscie sie filmikami?:)
<r9s> julek: fotki tez byly
<Wizard> julek, Marek, mówił, że ma 12 lat
<julek> wojtek
<dweller> zabawny ten obecny świat jest
<dweller> dziecko może zobaczyć jak ludziom w głowy strzelają, ale za sutka do sądu podają
<julek> :)
<Damn3d> nie o taką Polskę walczyłem
<Wizard> Damn3d, jak walczyłeś, taka jest
<Wizard> julek, można na pm?
<Damn3d> nie walczyłem
<Wizard> no i widzisz
<julek> Wizard: proszzzzz
<masterlord651> witam
<Damn3d> ale miałem dobre intencje zawsze
<masterlord651> jaki polecacie program do sprawdzenia w trybie terminalowym predkosci zapisu  i odczytu na dyskach?
<Damn3d> a już za to mi sie należy conajmniej nagroda Nobla
<mglb> masterlord651: iotop?
<masterlord651> mglb: Oki dzięki :) już zerkam
<dweller> masterlord651: hdparm
<masterlord651> dweller: z tego co wiem hdparm pokazuje tylko predkosci odczytu... a problem mam z zapisem na macierzy
<masterlord651> nim zaczne eksperymenty z parametrami macierzy musze miec coś do mierzania wyników :)
<masterlord651> przy okazji wielkie podziękowania raz jeszcze dla kklimonda za pomoc z dyskami - wszystko pięknie działa
<masterlord651> mglb: iotop ciekawy i pomocny jednak nie pokazuje mi jeszcze tego co potrzeba :) poniewaz musze mierzyc konkretne urzadzenie logiczna a iotop pokazuje ogolna wartosc IO na maszynie.... ale tak czy inaczej ciekawy programik
<mglb> masterlord651: sprawdz jezcze iostat z pakietu sysstat
<mglb> tam mozna wybrac urzadzenie blokowe
<Demorion> ubuntu kończy się instlować... nawet dobry czas!
<masterlord651> mglb: dzieki. pobawie sie tymi programami mam nadzieje ze wyjdzie cos ciekaweg
<masterlord651> milej nocki
<masterlord651> bye
<Demorion> nie rozumiem jednego... jak można nazwać debiana systemem dla zaawansowanych
<Wizard> Demorion, a kto go tak nazywa?
<Wizard> debian.org mówi: Debian - uniwersalny system operacyjny
<Demorion> Wizard: daj mi sekundkę, zaraz Ci dam link
<Demorion2> Wizard: http://debian.linux.pl/threads/743-Poradnik-instalacji-Debiana
<Demorion> Wizard: wiem, że czepiam się głupot... nie ważne, już ;)
<Demorion> słuchajcie ktoś kupował i testował Arduino ?
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> ktoś tu miał
<Demorion> bo mam smaki na zakup... zawsze można testować...
<Wizard> dobra, zmywam się
<dweller> wychodźcie, poszedł sobie
<Demorion> :D
<Demorion> jeszcze inni są, źli co "buty" dają :D
<Voldenet> Demorion: debian jest dla zaawansowanych
<Voldenet> wszystko co wykracza poza zwykłe 'wyklikaj sobie' jest dla zaawansowanych
<Demorion> Voldenet: czyli jestem zaawansowany, bo udało mi się, zainstlować Debiana ?
<lisu> Voldenet: niezgodzę się. Przecież przeciętny ZU w windowsie nie potrafi udostępnić zasobów na sieć na przykład. - a wystarczy klikać.
<dweller> skoro tak uważasz
<Voldenet> Demorion: no cóż, tak
<Voldenet> już sam człowiek wiedzący co to są partycje jest zaawansowany
<lisu> Voldenet: włączę się jeszcze stwierdzeniem, że już człowiek poprawnie czytający ze zrozumieniem komunikaty na ekranie jest już "zaawansowany" x]
<Voldenet> ^tak
<Voldenet> jeszcze jest tam kilka stopni zaawansowania - zaawansowany użytkownik nie musi od razu wiedzieć jak działają wszystkie syscalle, jak dokładnie wyglądają wszystkie systemy plików i mieć wszelkie protokoły sieciowe w małym palcu
<Voldenet> wszelkich*
<Voldenet> ale jest po prostu jeszcze bardziej zaawansowany od tego, co nie umie w kernelowanie
<Demorion> Voldenet: dla mnie, zaawansowany to stawiajacy gentoo ze stage1 :D
<Voldenet> nie wiem co to gentoo i stage1
<Demorion> Voldenet: chociaż mnie, raz nazwano hakerem, bo odpaliłem konsole pod windowsem za pomocą polecenia cmd
<Demorion> Voldenet: serio ?
<Voldenet> windows 7 jest świetny pod tym względem, zawsze narzekam
<Voldenet> Demorion: nie, trolluję
<Demorion> Voldenet: :D
<Voldenet> win7 ma robocopy, świetny zamiennik kopiowania pozwalający ominąć błędy połączenia, zapisu, merge folderów robiący itp.
<Voldenet> ale to tylko pod konsolę narzędzie, gui tego nie ma
<Voldenet> idiotyzm of m$ pure 100%
<Voldenet> bo przecież domyślne systemowe kopiowanie nie mogło tego mieć
<drathir> lol
<drathir> dobre z konsola bylo...
<drathir> Voldenet: total commander rulez
<Voldenet> on potrafi czekać na połączenie wifi jak go nie ma?
<Voldenet> tzn. pauzę robi i czeka aż będzie
<Demorion> dobra ja ide spać, 3majcie się.. do jutra ;)
<Voldenet> drathir: hmm?
<Voldenet> Ma to, czy nie, bo nie wiem czy się bawić w ściąganie tego czegoś
<drathir> pauze potrafi
<Voldenet> ale ja nie wiem kiedy mi zerwie połączenie, lol
<Voldenet> on ma wiedzieć :D
<drathir> ale wznowic rrcznie trzeba...
<Voldenet> czyli wywali błąd
<drathir> jak zwrwie to wyswietli monit o ponowienie
<Voldenet> czyli 'total commander rulez', ale pod warunkiem, że potrzebujesz funkcjonalności norton commandera
<karoles> ;S
<karoles> jesc
<drathir> czysty windowsowy sie odrazu wysypuje wiec i tak lepiej...
<Voldenet> a robocopy, które jest domyślnie w windowsie nie
<Voldenet> poza tym, total commander kosztuje grubą kasę
<Voldenet> dwie stówki za menedżer plików
<Voldenet> który w dodatku nie jest jakiś tam super wypasiony
<drathir> jak wysylac przez wifi tylko sftp filezilla
<drathir> ja na win jak juz siedze to tylko komus naprawiajac wiec tc na ten czas mi wystarczy...
<m477> ;o
<m477> no tak
<Voldenet> drathir: sftp?!
<Voldenet> stary, sftp jedzie procesor jak chore
<Voldenet> i jest jednym z wolniejszych sposobów na przesył plików w ogóle
<Voldenet> równie dobrze mógłbym php i readfile użyć
<Voldenet> albo skorzystać z kilku ficzerów lighttpd
<drathir> Voldenet: ale bezpieczne... a na dzisiejsze procki.. bezpieczny pewniejszy i czasem kompresje nawet obsluguje...
<mglb> drathir: sftp to taka emulacja ftp przez ssh, tak?
<drathir> mglb: tak
<drathir> choc cos mi sie obilo o uszy ze niektore klienty tls obsluguja...
<drathir> a jak bezpieczenstwo niewazne to po zwyklym ftp puscic i tyle...
<mglb> drathir: wiec po co uzywac warstwy emulujacej ftp? nie lepiej skorzystac z scp?
<drathir> moze byc scp ale to chyba na tej samej zasadzie prawie dziala... po prosty laczysz sie na 22 nie 21 i normalnie masz dostep bez wpisywania z reki komend z uzytecznoscia klienta ftp...
<mglb> scp to rcp przez ssh, a te ponoc dziala szybciej niz ftp, aczkolwiek testow nie robilem i w szczegolach protokolow nie znam. i tez mozna pliki przegladac
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-02
<drathir> mglb: cos czuje ze to zblizone bedzie...
<foreste> zyje ktos ?
<BlessJah> foreste: na tak postawione pytanie nie można udzielić jednoznacznej odpowiedzi
<foreste> pytanie za 100pkt
<foreste> jak przeniesc 500 emaili z gmail na inny ?
<m477> witam
<BlessJah> foreste: imapem ściagnij
<foreste> wkuza mnie google
<foreste> bede uzywac jego bez konta gmail
<foreste> an i konta w youtube
<foreste> bede ogladal i wyszukiwal bez konta
<foreste> brak zaufania do pewnego dostawcy tresci
<foreste> po tym jak wczoraj zmienil zasady prywatnosci
<foreste> i tak  w o2 mam 20gb dysku
<foreste> a w gmail zaledwie 7gb
<karoles> a ile wykorzystane :P?
<foreste> 3%
<foreste> przy 500emailach
<foreste> 2 tygodnie temu bylo 1100 emaili ;p
<m477> a co cicprzeszkaadza
<karoles> raz na rok mozna zrobic backup i po sprawie ;P.
<foreste> to poczytaj nowe zasady
<m477> nie chce mi sie
<m477> wrocilem wlasnie z imprezy :)
<foreste> ktore prawo lasmie w ue
<foreste> lamie
<m477> he
<foreste> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2236923.html#10621448?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7le2787> (at www.elektroda.pl)
<foreste> do grona nie ufnych firm oprocz microsoft to teraz google juz dopisalem :)
<m477> ojoj
<m477> napewno bija sie w piers teraz
<foreste> trza zrobic tak jak z acta
<karoles> :S:S:S:S:S
<m477> srakta
<m477> ale sie zpizgalem wczoraj
<m477> bylem w jakims akademiku, impreza na 2 pietra
<nn52> i?
<m477> rzadko sie widzi takie rzeczy
<nn52> =D
<m477> xD
<nn52> ide na app.ubuntu.pl zobaczeć czego brakuje mi na fedorze
<nn52> m477, wiesz.... przeczytałam cytaty z najświętszej księgi żydów....i stwierdzam że są na równi z Islamistami
<m477> dj haze
<nn52> ?
<foreste> jezu
<foreste> ale kurewskie jest thunderbird
<foreste> 430 maili i jebie sie
<Thorbjorn> a co płacić musisz?
<foreste> zawiesza sie
<foreste> mozilia robi same gowno anie soft
<Thorbjorn> ja tam ff lubie
<foreste> mam 430 emaili jak je odzyskac tego programu ?
<Thorbjorn> zaloguj się na pocztę?
<foreste> po tam niema emaili juz
<foreste> a po 2
<foreste> konto nie istnieje ;p
<Thorbjorn> To masz problem ;D
<drathir> foreste: wszystkie maile w folderze...
<Voldenet> 003739*       drathir │ Voldenet: ale bezpieczne...  -> lol
<Voldenet> to może pakować wszystko w kontenery truecrypta przed przesłaniem
<Voldenet> bo BEZPIECZNIE
<Voldenet> smb po tunelu jest równie bezpieczne
<Voldenet> i ftp
<Voldenet> a szybkie jak cholera
<nn52> co tam dziubasy?
<shpaq> mornin'
<nn52> co słychiwać!
<garnus> jak bardzo stabilna jest beta 12.04? ktos wie?
<nn52> stabilna jak brtfs na fedorze
<garnus> hmm to dobrze czy zle?
<nn52> 50/50
<nn52> ale Unity 5 zasuwa nieźle..
<nn52> tylko dalej dyskwalifikuje go nieużyteczność
<garnus> ja lubie unity
<nn52> a ja nie
<nn52> nie użyteczny jest Unity
<garnus> a juz nie rozumiem jego nieuzytecznosci
<Wizard> cześć archowcy
<garnus> tzn czego sie nie da zrobic
 * drathir nie lubi samby ani win
<garnus> albo robi sie zle
<Wizard> nn52, :*
<Wizard> garnus, :*
<drathir> nn52: witaj...
<garnus> ja ciebie tez :*
<nn52> Wizard, <3
<Wizard> drathir, :*
<drathir> nn52: ++
<nn52> wiecie... mam wrażenie że Fedora ma dużo lepsze paczki do Flash/Java 64b, niż Ubu :F
<drathir> Wizard: witaj...
<nn52> i stery Nvidii
<nn52> drathir, ++
<nn52> :)
<garnus> ja mam wszystko intela wiec mi wsio
<nn52> ja mam na AMD/Nvidia :F
<nn52> na fedo x64 kde4 chodzi 3x szybciej niż gnome2 na ubut x32 ;F i flash się nie crashuje i Minecraft się nie tnie ;F
<drathir> nn52: uzywaj flash aid lepszych nie ma...
<nn52> ja mam wszystro z repo ;P
<nn52> wszystko
<drathir> nn52: nvidia zamkniete czy otwarte?
<nn52> flahs nonfree tu i tu
<nn52> a nie wiem, na ubuntu te co się pokazuje że sterowiki są dostępne
<nn52> a na fedore z RPM Fusion ( kmod-nvidia czy jakoś tak)
<drathir> nn52: bo sie nie uzywa moim zdaniem 32 na 64 bit procku
<nn52> Fedora ma takiego speeda że rany boskie ;F mimo że to yum, bo jak wiadomo yum ssie ;F
<drathir> nn52: flasaid bierze beta od adobe nowszych nie ma...
<drathir> a ten z repo kuleje mam takie wrazenie
<nn52> nie wiem P
<nn52> ja stąd brałam : http://get.adobe.com/pl/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_11_for_other_Linux_%28YUM%29_64-bit
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/787t825> (at get.adobe.com)
<drathir> przetestuj w mozilli dodatek flashaid caly czas uzywam
<Wizard> hmm
<drathir> no i jeszcze plus ze sam sie drez jak wyjdzie nowa wersja...
<drathir> drze*
<nn52> yhy
<nn52> ale ibus to chyba wzór do naśladowania na fedo P
<foreste> juz m a zgrane
<foreste> do plikow eml
<foreste> spakowane w tar.gz
<foreste> i lezy na tlene
<foreste> tfu
<foreste> na penie
<nn52> co zgrywasz?
<foreste> email
<foreste> z gmaila
<foreste> i zrywam umowe z google
<Wizard> a co jest w nowej polityce prywatności, bo jeszcze nie czytałem?
<Wizard> tfu
<Wizard> co ja pierdolę
<Wizard> a co jest w nowym regulaminie prywatności, bo jeszcze nie czytałem?
<Wizard> polityka to jest kolumna w gazecie ;)
<foreste> duzo
<foreste> wszystko w 1 miejscu
<Wizard> foreste, a już myślałem, że to 3 linijki
<foreste> 60 uslug ma 1 polityke prywatnosci
<kichawa> wubi korzysta z quemu ?
<kklimonda> nie
<foreste> http://www.google.com/intl/pl/policies/privacy/
<kklimonda> (to normalny system, wybierany przy starcie komputera. Jedynie instaluje się go na dysku windowsowym)
<Wizard> .me ziewa
<Wizard> o jak mi się nic nie chce
<Thorbjorn> snickers2?
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: jak się nazywał ten  trol, democośtam?
<Wizard> Demorion
<Thorbjorn> na jabbu mi pisze, ze jesteś jego kolegą.
<m477> ;f
<m477> zdycham
<Thorbjorn> m477: kaca masz?
<m477> kacem bym tego nie nazwal
<Thorbjorn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBiP-lH9X-s
<Thorbjorn> masz- lekarstwo
<m477> Thorbjorn: old
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, o_O
<Wizard> ja nie jestem niczyim kolegą
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, dzieciakowi na łeb coś padło :D
<Wizard> w ogóle, wczoraj o mało nie zainstalowałem archa
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: na kolana, ubierz włosiennice i przepraszaj!
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, nie no, bo szukałem czegoś z przekonfigurowanym lekkm biurkiem, rozważałem archbang i crunchbang
<Wizard> ale crunchbang to debian stable, więc nawet tamtego arch został olany
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: SempliceLinux
<janimati> siemka ludzie
<Thorbjorn> janimati: Cześć.
<janimati> mam pytanko co do ubuntu jak wyglada sprawa sterowników graficznych w nim, czy ma jakis system latwego przywracania starcych sterownikow czy tylko reinstal systemu
<kklimonda> janimati: a czemu musisz przywracać?
<janimati> z kazda dystrybucja mam to samo tylko raz akurat na taty lapku zaskoczyly7 stery z suse. normalnie po instalacji sterownika graficznego przetaktowuje monitor laptopa albo laptop sie blokuje.
<kklimonda> janimati: w razie problemów możesz załadować w trybie ratunkowym, i odpalić bezpieczną sersję X
<Wizard> przetaktowuje?
<kklimonda> janimati: tak długo jak nie instalujesz sterowników spoza repozytorium nie będzie problemu z ich wyłączeniem w razie problemu (co przywróci sterowniki których używałeś bezpośrednio po instalacji)
<janimati> czyli daje ponad 60 Hz na monitor jak pamietam to na moim stacjonarnym na ekran lcd zawsze daje 85 Hz
<Thorbjorn> to sobie to zmień
<janimati> thor akurat nie da sie :D  bo odkad zmienili sterowanie te ten pliczke xorg.conf nic nie daje przezucili to gdzies indziej
<Thorbjorn> łubuntu ma aplikację jakąś do tego
<kklimonda> janimati: daje
<kklimonda> musisz go sobie tylko utworzyć
<janimati> akurat wiem juz gdzie to dane jest dzieki poradnikom suse dla idiotow.  rozwalili to na 3 lub 4 pliki tam sa te automatyczne konfiguracje
<Thorbjorn> lol
<Thorbjorn> przyszedł i się kłóci
<janimati> ale jak pamietam w moim wypadku nic to nie da bo u mnie controle przjemuje catalyst
<Thorbjorn> to, że w suse YaST% Ci Xorg psuje nie znaczy, że w każdej dystrybucji tak jest
<janimati> thron myslis zze ile godizn spedzilem by uruchomic sterowniki.
<janimati> suse zartujesz ?
<janimati> uzywalem debian i ubuntu
<janimati> nic nie zaskakuje
<Thorbjorn> Wiem co Ci zaskoczy!
<Thorbjorn> Żaba!
<janimati> a ubuntu na lapku ojca ma 1 miesiac zywotnosc po cyzm uruchomia sie co 2 start systemu
<janimati> ile musze wydzielic dysku tak by zmiescil sie system + wine. bo juz niepamietam
<janimati> chcialbym se zianstalowac na swoim lapku, ale nie wiem ile giga musze zwolnic, najwyzje sasuje partycje recovery z tym gównem.
<Thorbjorn> Trollował ktoś z Was na polszmacie?
<janimati> na czym ?
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, nie
<Wizard> tylko freenode
<Wizard> i to głównie tu
<Wizard> Szatan!
<Thorbjorn> co Szatan
<Thorbjorn> Szatan  to pała
<Szatan> Wizard: tak niewolniku?
<Szatan> Thorbjorn: za karę pucujesz mi buty
<Hubert_> hey
<TheNumb> Szatan: dobrze, że nie co innego ,:
<TheNumb> <:
<Thorbjorn> Szatan: NAS jest więcej! http://imageshack.us/f/600/cbe8e4e0899448229303ca2.jpg/
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, nie obrażaj Szatana :D
<Thorbjorn> On Natankowi opierdziela z rana
<Hubert_> Thorbjorn: kogo was?
<Thorbjorn> Oficjalnych chuliganów Jezusa Chrystusa
<Hubert_> o.O
<Hubert_> omg
<Wizard> Hubert_, bądź czujny
<Wizard> tutaj wszystko jest możliwe
<Wizard> i nikt nie ma ubuntu
<Hubert_> a u nas to niby nie? :D
<Hubert_> Wizard: tak rzadko odwiedzasz #haiku-pl, że przyszedłem do Ciebie na herbatkę  ;0
<Hubert_> ;)
<Wizard> skończyła się
<Wizard> ale m477 na pewno ma jeszcze bimber i koks
<Szatan> Wizard: to w podskokach do sklepu razem z goniących Ciebie stadem pitbulli ;d
<Hubert_> :D
<Hubert_> na razie zadowolę się swoją własną kawką ;)
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> Szatan, a ty się tak nie rządź
<Szatan> Wizard: dobra ironia nie jest zła ;)
<Wizard> ale przesadzona już jest!
<Hubert_> :D
<m477> koks lol
<Hubert_> pytanie o jaki koks chodzi o.O
<m477> kokaine
<drathir> Thorbjorn: od kiedy stery domyslnie daja wiecej niz 60 ? swoja droga zeby wrzucalo wieksze odswiezanie niz posiada matryce tez dziwne...
<Hubert_> ble
<Wizard> Hubert_, cóż znów?
<Hubert_> ja myślałem, że o inny koks biega :D
<Thorbjorn> Hubert_: a co Ty tutaj robisz ;>?
<Hubert_> refleks szachisty
<Thorbjorn> Dreadlish: siedzisz w szkole?
<Hubert_> O.O
<Thorbjorn> będa
<Digitalix> czemu nie moge zainstalowac java7 na ubuntu 10.10 komenda sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre           nie dziala
<karoles> a co pokazuje :P?
<karoles> wklej.org
<karoles> Pokaz.
<Digitalix> http://wklej.org/id/700108/
<karoles> *jak jestes na koncie roota to nie musisz wpisywac sudo
<karoles> ale w repozytorium nie masz javy 7 :P
<karoles> albo inaczje sie nazywa(?)
<karoles> zrop
<karoles> spt-get update
<karoles> apt-get update
<Digitalix> dalej to samo
<karoles> a potem apt-get install openjdk i [tab]
<Thorbjorn> Digitalix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<karoles> Thorbjorn: wtf?
<Digitalix> http://wklej.org/id/700113/
<Thorbjorn> karoles: zaisntaluje mu javę, flasha, kodeki i inne przydatkne śmieci
<Digitalix> ale ja na dedyku wiec po co mi kodeki :P
<karoles> w ogole w repo jest java 7?
<Digitalix> powinno chyba byc
<Digitalix> w wiki open java jest taka omenda dla ubuntu
<Digitalix> komenda*
<Thorbjorn> Digitalix: ubuntu na serwerze masz?
<Digitalix> tak
<Digitalix> 10.10
<Thorbjorn> Nie lepiej debiana opstawić?
<Digitalix> na dedyku jak by co :P
<Thorbjorn> postawić.
<Digitalix> nie wiem co lepsze
<Thorbjorn> albo gentoo i nie mieć miliardów syfonów na serwerze?
<Digitalix> nw ja mam to pod server minecraft'a
<Digitalix> a kolega na dedyku tak ma tyle ze java 6
<Digitalix> wgral
<Digitalix> to pomoze mi ktos?
<karoles> w repozytorium w takim razie musisz miec jaki wpis
<karoles> znaczy no, dodac repozytorium z java 7 :P
<Digitalix> a tak wgl co moze byc przyczyna duzego obciazenia dedyka przy jednym servie mc
<Digitalix> moj dedyk i jeden server mc
<Digitalix> http://zapodaj.net/74483373b540.jpg.html
<Thorbjorn> Digitalix:  sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<Thorbjorn> co Ci pluje?
<karoles> Thorbjorn: wklejal
<karoles> nei ma tego pakietu
<karoles> w repo.
<Thorbjorn> jakie to ubuntu?
<Digitalix> a i kolegi przy paru serverach
<karoles> http://brunoreis.com/tech/intalling-java-ubuntu-natty/
<Digitalix> http://zapodaj.net/9637326b62a9.jpg.html
<karoles> przyzczyna obciazenia serwera jest ubuntu :P.
<Digitalix> no ale kolega tez ma tego ubuntu
<Digitalix> i widac jego load avarage jest niski i to bardzo!
<Digitalix> a przyczyna tego moze byc apache?
<karoles> jak Killniesz to zobaczysz :P.
<karoles> No, wszystko moze Ci obciazac procesor.
<Digitalix> a wgl co jest lepsze apache czy lighthttpd?
<karoles> ;S. niedawno gdzies sie klocili o to
<karoles> ponoc lighthttpd
<Digitalix> a po jego instalacji trzeba cos grzebac?
<Digitalix> w plikach?
<Digitalix> zeby php dzialalo?
<karoles> dunno. ja mam apache
<Digitalix> kurde no ja nie wiem bo to jest nie mozliwe zeby takie obciazenie bylo
<Digitalix> skoro kolega ma 6 i procek w normie a ja 1 i szaleje to WTF
<karoles> co 6?
<Digitalix> 6 serwerow minecraft :)
<Digitalix> to powinno u niego tak szalec a nie umie przy jednym servie :P
<karoles> lol
<karoles> prawy gorny róg
<karoles> Tasks :P
<Digitalix> no wgl czemu on ma tak malo task a ja znowu masakrycznie duzo :P?
<karoles> Task == zadania;
<Digitalix> no ale jak ja moge miec ich tyle
<Digitalix> przeciez kolegi server jest bardziej obciazony
<Digitalix> niby
<karoles> ma mniej zadan.
<karoles> procesów czy jak sobie to nazwiesz
<Digitalix> przy 6 serverach  minecraft?
<Digitalix> to jest niemozliwe :P
<karoles> Majnkraft to RAM
<Digitalix> wiem
<Digitalix> ale jak uniego przy 6 serverach ten sam dedyk daje rade to co umnie go obciaza
<karoles> cos spierdoliles przy konfiguracji skad mam wiedziec co.
<Digitalix> a pomozesz mi na czysto skonfigurowac?
<Digitalix> bo juz 4 razy formata robilem
<Digitalix> i dalej to samo
<karoles> killnij apache mysql i php i sprawdz czy to to Cie tka obciaza
<karoles> Nie znam się
<Digitalix> kurde
<karoles> poza tyn
<Digitalix> no php pracuje razem z apache chyba wiec wystarczy go zatrzymac a mysql musi pracowac
<karoles> on ma co innego odpalone costam bymichau
<Digitalix> tak inna nazwa byla wczesniej
<karoles> -Xmx300M ?
<Digitalix> ale to nic nie powinno zmieniac :P
<karoles> W 0gole zapytaj go moze :P
<karoles> Kiedys sobie mala wlasna szelownie postawilem i mi banglało ;S.dokiedy komus nie chcialo sie wylaczyc.
<Digitalix> ehh poczekam na kolego moze on mi to zrobi
<drathir> co psujecie?
<drathir> karoles: 7 jest od 11.10
<Digitalix> drathir
<Digitalix> pomozesz mi w konfiguracji dedyka z ubuntu?
<karoles> 21114:46 < Digitalix> 10.10
<karoles> SOLVED
<drathir> Digitalix: konfiguracja & optymalizacja
<Digitalix> no najelepiej bo sam juz 4 raz robie a obciazenie masakrycznie wysokie
<drathir> karoles: ++
<Digitalix> drathir zobacz
<Digitalix> http://zapodaj.net/74483373b540.jpg.html
<Digitalix> http://zapodaj.net/9637326b62a9.jpg.html
<Digitalix> masakra moj a kolegi :p
<drathir> Digitalix: hmmm?
<drathir> jakie ubu?
<Digitalix> a ja mam tylko jeden server minecraft a on az 6!!
<drathir> ok
<Digitalix> 10.10
<nn52> o/
<nn52> \o
<drathir> czemu nie ale teraz jeden juz robie wiec moze buc odrobine wolniej
<drathir> wielozadaniowosc dziala ale z komorki ograniczona ;p
<nn52> o co chodzi?
<drathir> nn52: bedziemy psuc ^^
<nn52> co takiego?
<drathir> hrhr
<Digitalix> drathir to pomozesz?
<drathir> serwerek
<nn52> moge go popsuć osobiście
<Digitalix> dobrze by bylo gdyby pracowal dedyk tak jak kolegi :p
<drathir> Digitalix: czemu nie pisz na priv co i jak robiles zeby tu nie smiecic
<Digitalix> oki
<karoles> prześlijcie logi to sie czegos naucze drathir Digitalix
<drathir> jak cos nie dziala choc powinno i innego wyjscia nie ma to zostaje format tylko jesli nie ma nic waznego szybcieej niz sie bawic w szukanie...
<drathir> lol ja nie znawca hrhhr
<karoles> Nie musisz być Yoda zebym mógł się czegoś nauczyc.
<nn52> wie ktoś jak zrootować tablet pod pingwinem?
<zima> burp
<nn52> to nazwa programu?
<zima> guess
<nn52> to nazwa pakietu bo google nic nie wie
<nn52> tylko jakieś proxy mi znajdu8je
<karoles> 15:59 < nn52> wie ktoś jak zrootować tablet pod pingwinem?
<karoles> 15:59 -!- zima [~winter@unaffiliated/winter] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<karoles> taki maly szczegol :P
<nn52> android 2.3.4
<nn52> chodziło mi o androida :P
<nn52> jak zrootować system ;F
<karoles> a mi chodziloo to ze potraktowales zime jakby dala odpowiedz, a ona dopiero po Twoim pytanie wlazła na kanał ;P
 * karoles raz w zyciu widzial androida 
<nn52> to raczej nie mój log, w ogole jestem baba [~nn52@unaffiliated/nn52]
<nn52> i nie pierwszy raz
<nn52> ino chce OS zrootować pod Linuksem
<Demorion> Witam wszystkich
<szpakos> lol
<szpakos> league of  legends
<szpakos> witam
<mglb> hi
<mglb> ten ubuntowy firewall mocno rozni sie od iptables?
<kklimonda> mglb: niczym się nie różni, pod spodem korzysta z iptables i możesz (po przeczytaniu dokumentacji) łączyć reguły iptables i ufw
<mglb> uhu ale to smieci w iptables wrzuca
<tajwanuser> ce
<tajwanuser> cze
<mglb> hej
<m477> @_@
<zima> o/
<m477> zima: misiu :*
<starter> witam
<starter> znajdzie ktoś chwilkę do pomocy  ? :)
<DaZ> bóg wie
<m477> ja wiem
<starter> jestem na krok od przejścia na Ubuntu tylko jeszcze z kilkoma programami nie umiem sobie poradzić...
<mglb> przejscia skad?
<starter> z Windowsa...
<Demorion> może MS-DOSa ?
<mglb> z haiku :D
<m477> jaki pdf reader potrafi otowrzyc kilka plikow jednoczesnie w jednym oknie?
<mglb> okular w kde z tabami z kwin
<tch> cześć wszystkim
<tch> zainstałowałem Ubuntu i mam problem z dropboksem
<tch> akutalizuje pliki z prędkością ~1kb/s, ktoś wie o co może chodzić?
<m477> mglb: nie rozumiem o jakie taby chodzi
<mglb> masz kde? przeciagnij tytul jednego okna na drugie srodkowym przyciskiem, bedzie jedno okno z tabami, mozna dodac na to regulke dla okulara w kwin
<m477> mglb: nie, ale okulara mam
<mglb> to feature kwin :F
<drathir> m477: sprawdz pdfmod czy czasem nie potrafi
<m477> mglb: nie ma takiej opcji
<m477> nie mam pdfmoda
<DaZ> tam od razu ficzer kwin
<DaZ> poza oxygenem jakoś słabo działa :f
<mglb> DaZ: w sensie w kwin theme oxygen?
<mglb> theme musi miec jedynie support tego, poza oxygenem np. qtcurve ma
<DaZ> jup
<mglb> 19:44 <nn52> ja pracuje na akord :)
<mglb> :/
 * mglb myli przyciski
<Dreadlish> to niemiło
<DaZ> jak my wszyscy
<Dreadlish> no
<zima> nn
<Biszkopcik> macie tu m477 we wlasnym wykonaniu
<Biszkopcik> http://www.milanos.pl/vid-65959-Chwytak-feat-Dj-Wiktor---Napijmy-sie.html
<m477> ;/
<mglb> siedzi tu ktos z poznania tak w ogole?
<Wizard> mam rodzinę w Poznaniu
<Wizard> i zawsze mówię pyry
<Wizard> wystarczy?
<mglb> ja nie mowie pyry :(
<mateusz> halo jest ktoś ?
<mateusz> chłopaki mam problem. mam folder w /home/user/.thunderbird który waży 4GB!
<mateusz> wtf?
<Dreadlish> wywal poczte =.=
<mglb> rm -r /home/user/.thunderbird
<mglb> :P
<Wizard> mglb, a ja lubię to słowo
<Wizard> same pyry z resztą też
<mglb> Wizard: ja wole wuchta wiary
<Wizard> mglb, ja lubię jeszcze laczki i zakluczuć
<Wizard> mateusz, używasz pop, czy imap?
<mglb> a to z poznania slowa? chyba niebardzo
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> nie wiem, może
<foreste_> czesc
<Wizard> cześć foreste_
<mglb> mateusz: w ustawieniach konta masz kategorie synchronization & storage
<mglb> ustaw tam sobie jakies zadowalajace Cie wartosci
<m477> a mowisz cipka pelna jajek?
<Wizard> a cipka to nie śląskie czasem?
<m477> nie
<mateusz> używam impa
<mateusz> *imap
<m477> zreszta tam moze tez tak mowio
<jacekowski> 4GB to jest nic
<jacekowski>   VG   #PV #LV #SN Attr   VSize VFree
<jacekowski>   vg1    1   3   0 wz--n- 5.44T 2.32T
<m477> nie wiem co to obrazuje
<mglb> terabajty
<m477> tyle to widze
<m477> zarabajty
<mateusz> 4 gb to jest sporo
<jacekowski> to jest nic
<mateusz> wszedłem w te opcje ale nic tam nie bylo
<Wizard> mateusz, a masz zaznaczone ściągnie tylko nagłówków, czy całych wiadomości?
<mglb> mateusz: synchronize all messages locally regardless of age masz zaznaczone?
<mateusz> zaraz sprawdze
<mglb> zaznacz synchronizacje X ostatnich dni/tygodni i usuwanie wiadomosci starszych niz ...
<regedarek> czesc, mozna tutaj zapytac o sktypt .sh ?? chcialbym aby sie przy autologinie uruchamiał ale mam z nim jakies problemy przy dodawaniu do sesji
<mglb> kde czy gnome?
<Dreadlish> nikt ci nie broni
<regedarek> https://gist.github.com/1961375 to skrypt wysylajacy powiadmoniene z irssi
<regedarek> gnome shell 3
<mateusz> a pytanie w tym momencie, jesli ustawie kasowanie waid. strszych np niz 100 dni, to czy one pozostaną na serwerze?
<jacekowski> nie
<regedarek> i czazsami przestaje działać z takim bledem Write failed: Broken pipe
<mateusz> nie widze nigdzie takiej opcji żeby tak nie było
<mglb> hm, fakt, to na serwerze tez usuwa
<Biszkopcik> m477: jestem pod wrazeniem
<Biszkopcik> taki bit
<m477> Biszkopcik: nono
<mglb> byc moze sama synchronizacja ostatnich X tyg pomoze
<mglb> sprawdze zreszta jak to u mnie wyglada
<mateusz> ok
<mateusz> czkema
<mglb> 140 MB z jednego tygodnia, to chyba tak srednio prawda
<Biszkopcik> 110 TB z miesiaca to ładnie
<mglb> hm?
<mglb> :>
<mateusz> hihi
<mateusz> to teraz powiedzcie mi czy jest mozliwosc przeniesienia pobieranego pliku torrent w azerusie na inna partycje ?
<jacekowski> torrenty to piractwo
<mateusz> synu! Ty mi nie mów c oto piractffoo!
<mateusz> Pół zycia przepłynąłem z dzakiem piratem! i wiem co to piractwo!  A nie jakieś pobieranie plików
<mateusz> które udostępnia sam producent!
<julek> :/
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> jacekowski, gówno prawda
<Wizard> cześć julek :D
<Dreadlish> torrenty to piractwo?
<Dreadlish> BU HA HA HA HA
<julek> Wizard: czesc
<Wizard> Dreadlish, już dawno takiej bredni nie czytałem :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ja też
<Wizard> jacekowski, znów poprawiasz mi humor
<Dreadlish> mi zawsze go zepsuje
<Wizard> a ja cię miałem w /ignore (jako jedynego w ogóle w mojej historii ircowania)
<Dreadlish> i doprowadzi do stanu, gdzie potrzeba ziółek na uspokojenie
<Wizard> tyle straciłem :D
<jacekowski> nie cisnijcie tu sciemy ze iso linuxa seedujecie
<jacekowski> znakomita wiekszosc torrentow to piractwo
<Dreadlish> no i co z tego?
<mglb> a polacy kradna
<Dreadlish> jak sobie ściągam debiana po torrencie to TO JE PIRACTWO!!!!!!!!112121111orararz
<Dreadlish> śmiechłem w grzybola
<mglb> ja sciagalem RHEL :S
<drathir> a openbsd?
<drathir> znow jakies ustawy wymyslili? debian nielegalny?
<regedarek> hmm jak najlepiej dodac skrypt sh do uruchamiania podczas startu systemu
<regedarek> myslalemo screen ale po zamknieciu komputera się sesja sie usuwa
<mglb> /etc/profile.d/
<Biszkopcik> mglb: ++
<Wilku> regedarek: ~/.autostart? :P
<mglb> Oo
<Biszkopcik> cron z parametrem @restart ?
<Biszkopcik> ;D
<Biszkopcik> milion pomysłów
<mglb> init=/sciezka/do/skryptu.sh w parametrach kernela ?
<regedarek> to jest skrypt ktory laczy sie przez ssh
<BlessJah> no to dodaj go po ssh do inita
<regedarek> chcialem zapobiec aby sie nie zamykal bo czasem ostatnio sie zdarzylo
<mglb> no to forknij go i zakoncz glowny watek :S
<BlessJah> zapakuj w while
<BlessJah> hm... dobra, zalezy co rozumiec przez "zamyka sie"
<regedarek>  Write failed: Broken pipe
<mglb> a co w nim robisz?
<regedarek>  https://gist.github.com/1961375 to skrypt wysylajacy powiadmoniene z    BlessJah
<regedarek>                     irssi
<mglb> crashuje jak zerwiesz polaczenie z netem zapewne ?
<regedarek> wlasnie podczas chyba chodzi o to ze po jakims czasie nieaktywnosci sie wylacza
<mglb> daj calosc w while
<mglb> tzn calosc w (...)&
<mglb> wewnatrz
<BlessJah> niech zrzuca tresc do pliku, inicjuje odczytywanie i zrywa polaczenie
<BlessJah> mglb: treść komunikatów jest ściśle tajna?
<BlessJah> można to netcatem
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> bbl
<regedarek> okej dzieki
<regedarek> a wiecie moze jak sie pozby przy kazdym uruchomieniu takie okeinka unlock keyring
<mglb> kde?
<regedarek> musze   hasl wpisywac
<regedarek> gnome shell 3
<mglb> hm, w gnome mozna bylo ustawic haslo takie samo jak do konta i gdm automatycznie odbezpieczal keyring
<Wizard> mglb, ale to tak nie działa
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> znaczy mam wrażenie, że to działa losowo
<Hubert_> Wizrard do łózka ;)
<Wizard> leżę
<Hubert_> :D
<Hubert_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=e2rjbVlUKkE
<regedarek> zaczelo mi sie to pojawiac jak dodalem autologin
<mglb> "w gnome" mam na mysli gnome 2.xx
<mglb> i to dzialalo, bylo hackiem ale dzialalo
<mglb> i tylko dlatego ze to byl hack ludzie z kde stwierdzili ze tego nie zaimplementuja ;-)
<regedarek> ok  probowalem pary rzeczy ale dalej sie to pojawia ale w sumie maly priorytet to ma :)
<m477> pokuj obok na imprezie leci seksualna
<m477> pokoj
<Wizard> m477, ekstra
<Wizard> idź, dziś twoja wielka szansa!
<Hubert_> he he
<m477> hehehehe
<m477> nom
<Wizard> i twój lokator się ucieszy, że pójdziesz sobie
<Hubert_> ha ha ha
<Hubert_> lol
<Wizard> a nie tylko krechy walisz przed monitorem
<Hubert_> o.O
<Hubert_> :D
<Hubert_> go go go ;)
<Wizard> "Baśka, wpadaj do mnie na górę, szybko, mamy pokój dla siebie!"
<m477> oO
<Hubert_> już lece
<Hubert_> :D
<Wizard> mieszkanie w akademiku miało pewne uroki
<Wizard> właśnie z tym związane
<Hubert_> lol
<Hubert_> no nie mów
<m477> nienazwalbym tego urokiem
<Wizard> mówię
<Hubert_> :D
<Hubert_> to zaprzestań ;)
<Wizard> np. laska do mnie przyszła, mój lokator się zbiera i mówi: idę chlać, wrócę późno, miłej zabawy
<DaZ> :3
<Wizard> albo: wychodzę. na ile? zdążycie
<Wizard> i to samo w drugą stronę
<Wizard> kiedy wrócisz? jutro. \o/
<Hubert_> cool ;)
<m477> niektorym wspolokatorowie nie przeszkadzaja :)
<Hubert_> :D
<Wizard> tak, wiem
<m477> nono
<Wizard> ale tylko z opowiadań, bo ja zawsze miałem mocny sen
<m477> a kto tu mowi o snie
<Wizard> no bo się kiedyś zdarzyło, że dziewczyna mojego współspacza na osobności mnie przepraszała, że ja poniosło
<Wizard> i jej powiedziałem: a róbcie sobie co chcecie, ja i tak się nie obudzę
<m477> ekstra
<DaZ> i potem Wizard już się nie obudził
<DaZ> [']
<m477> potem Wizardbyl ojcem
<Hubert_> a mnie kolezanka obudziła z pokoju obok i co mam powiedziec
<Wizard> DaZ, dopiero na sądzie ostatecznym
<Wizard> Hubert_, pewnie nic
<Wizard> obudzić ją jutro
<Hubert_> uprzedziłem ją tylko życzliwie, że ją słychać
<Hubert_> ale to nie akademk a mieszknie było
<Hubert_> ale mniejsza o to
<DaZ> trzeba było miotłą w ściane
<DaZ> :f
<Hubert_> no głupio tak było bo gościa też znałem
<Hubert_> :D
<Wizard> a to mi się przypomniało. akademik, siedzimy u mojej dziewczyny w pokoju, z jej współ, zza ściany słychać ochy i achy i to takie, że naprawdę w pewnym momencie pomyślałem - dają radę!
<Hubert_> Wizard: i przez ściane dopingujesz
<Wizard> potem lokatorka wyszła do kibla i pyta się gościa, który tam był: to wy tak jęczeliście? tamten spalił buraka i zwiał
<Hubert_> lol
<Wizard> dziewczyna wraca i mówi tak: ja na jego miejscu to bym się tydzień chwaliła
<Wizard> ;P
<drathir> ruch jak w dzien...
<mglb> a co juz noc?
<Hubert_> o nocy nie wspominając :D
<Wizard> piątek wieczór
<Hubert_> lol
<m477> ;d
<Wizard> wszyscy normalni są na imprezie
<Hubert_> jeszcze przez 8 minut
<Hubert_> fakt
<Hubert_> :D
<m477> IMPREZA MOCNO NA KANALE IRC
<mglb> tu siedza same nolife
<Wizard> mglb, gówno prawda
<mglb> ;P
<Wizard> mam robotę, żonę, dom i kota
<m477> jem pieroszki i ogladam pornoski
<Wizard> tylko wszystko się spać pokładło
<Wizard> mglb, za to m477 już bardziej pasuje
<Wizard> bawię się nowym linuksem
<DaZ> co to ten nowy linuks :x
<m477> pewnie 12.4
<Wizard> prawie jak kozio, tylko lepszy
<Wizard> znalazłem w internetach
<Hubert_> Wizard: żona w łóżku, ty ponoć tez lżysz tylko na kolanach masz... laptopa
<Wizard> Hubert_, nie wtrancaj się
<Wizard> już mi lepiej
<m477> zaaplikowales setke?
<julek> heh
<Hubert_> Wizard: coś mnie ominło
<Hubert_> *omineło
<julek> ale mnie korci zeby pojsc do sklepu...
<Biszkopcik> m477: napijmy sie gorzoły
<Hubert_> bo niechcący kanał wywaliłem
<Biszkopcik> na kreche? - JA!
<mglb> julek: nic nie mow :P
<Hubert_> i poszło na eng :P
<m477> julek: noo
<Biszkopcik> Wizard: cóż za nie poskromiona ortografia cie opetala?
<Biszkopcik> wtrancaj?
<Hubert_> są tu logi?
<m477> nie
<Biszkopcik> backlogi
<DaZ> sa <:
<julek> w ogole... zenada. pierwszy wolny weekend od... nie pamietam kiedy a ja siedze przed komputerem
<Hubert_> siem nie wtrancam :D
<mglb> sie zdaza
<julek> 1st
<lisu> fail
<m477> 1st
<lisu> re
<mglb> 0th
<lisu> now 1st
<m477> lagi masz
<Wizard> julek, nie płakaj
<mglb> jestes slabo zsynchronizowany :S
<Wizard> leć po piwo
<Wizard> jeszcze jedno mam
<Hubert_> Wizaed Epic fail
<Hubert_> lol
<Wizard> co znów Wizard
<Hubert_> Wizard Epic fail
<julek> Wizard: ja mam tutaj takie wino
<lisu> kurde faktycznie wy jakie piwo wychylił
<julek> co sam naprodukowalem
<Wizard> :D
<julek> ale zwykle tego nie pijam
<julek> moze dzis jest odpowiedni czas
<lisu> julek: od swieta mozna
<m477> nono
<Hubert_> ja już mam dosyt :P
<Hubert_> lol
<wejq> prosta sprawa - nautilius wygląda kanciato, ubuntu 11.10, mieszałem w grubie zmieniajac nazwy os-ów i tło, ale to chyba nic nie zmienia. Co sprawdzic, jak naprawic?
<Hubert_> co ja pisze
<julek> lisu: raczej nie od swieta, gdyby bylo dobre to by nie stalo
<wejq> wgralem backup grub.cfg sprzed tej zmiany i dalej kupa
<julek> no dobra...
<DaZ> define kanciato
<lisu> julek: "tys prowda" ;)
<m477> pojadlem, teraz by sie przydalo popic
<Hubert_> Wizard: i żona nie jset zazdrosna, że masz na kolanach lapa?
<Hubert_> :D
<mglb> co ma nautilus do gruba
<wejq> nic
<DaZ> i to też :f
<Wizard> Hubert_, śpi
<wejq> ale to jedyna rzecz którą zmieniałem zanim przestało działać
<wejq> xD
<Hubert_> Wizard:ale sam przyznasz, że to dziwne;)
<Wizard> wejq, poka screenshot
<lisu> kurde smaka mi zrobili no...
<Wizard> Hubert_, jestem chory, co w tym dziwnego?
 * lisu poszedł szukać.
<Hubert_> Wizard: to idz spać bo nie wyzdrowiejesz :)
 * Hubert_ zarazsam się chyba położy
<Hubert_> :)
<wejq> #define kanciato http://minus.com/mbeCsI5L0F#
<mglb> masz defaultowy theme gtk
<DaZ> pewnie wywaliłeś sobie ubuntu-light, czy jakkolwiek nazywacie te paczki themow
<DaZ> debilnie jakos :f
<julek> Wizard: no to wale kielicha, calego naraz
<m477> z gara lepiej
<mglb> wejdz w ustawienia wygladu i sobie ustaw tam theme
<Wizard> no
<julek> mam odpowiednie kieliszki do wina
<julek> 390ml
<wejq> mamooo, ja nic nie robilem i sie zepsułoooo, ok, zaraz zobaczę. Ciekawostką jest że czasem działa czasem nie
<Wizard> mglb, to nie jest domyślny temat
<mglb> a jaki jest domyslny?
<Wizard> wejq, to być może ci się gnome-settings-daemon wypieprza
<Wizard> Ambient?
<wejq> tak, to bangala
<mglb> Wizard: ale ja mowie o defaultowym GTK, takim najpodstawowszym ktory jest zawsze
<wejq> i nie zmienia to wygladu okienek folderów
<Hubert_> tylko ne ambient
<mglb> gtk-oxygen
<mglb> :)
<Hubert_> bo poczuje się jak w szmbie mosa
<wejq> to jak to postawić
<Hubert_> :D
<Wizard> mglb, wygląda inaczej
<Hubert_> btw. Unity da się już używać na desktopie?
<Wizard> Hubert_, nie, nigdzie się nie da
<Wizard> za szybko piszecie, a ja jestem zbyt śpiący
 * lisu znalazł końcówke danielsa i jest uradowany :]
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> to walimy!
<mglb> Wizard: to jest raleigh
<mglb> "Without any engine, GTK uses a very basic theme, that offers only a very boring look (the Raleigh theme does not use an engine)."
<lisu> Wizard: twoje zdrówko.
<DaZ> mglb: jaki ty światowy i oczytany :x
<mglb> :)
<Wizard> :D
<Hubert_> Wizard: hmm, nie to, żeby mnie to zdziwiło;)
<Wizard> DaZ, a wiesz, czemu się raleigh nazywa raleigh?
<DaZ> nope.
<Hubert_> dunno
<Wizard> w Raleigh jest główna siedziba RedHata
<DaZ> oooh.
<DaZ> aaah.
 * Wizard wali szczotką w ścianę
<lisu> u sure about it?
<Wizard> lisu, szto?
<m477> ;s
<Wizard> cześć hekate_
<hekate_> Cześć Wizard
<lisu> Wizard: nie ważne.
<Wizard> zmieniasz niki częściej, niż ja skarpetki
<Wizard> uh, miało być systemy
<Hubert_> Wizard: na RH planujesz wyskok?
<Wizard> hmm?
<Hubert_> o ichh siedzibie tak piszesz;)
<drathir> Wizard: sasiedzi?
<Wizard> składałem cv do redhata, ale mnie nie chcieli
<lisu> no i tylko seteczka została... szkoda... szkoda.. ze nie dwie.
<Wizard> lisu, bywa
<Wizard> ja mam jeszcze ćwiarę tekili
<lisu> wszystko co dobre....
<Hubert_> już myślałem, że ciasteczka
<lisu> <tfu, jak mozna pic tekile>
<Hubert_> a już nie pije i czuje się szczęśliwszy
<Wizard> jest okropna
<Hubert_> :D
<hekate_> czy Ubuntu 11.11 ma jakieś problemy z kartami sieciowymi? Bo nie mogę uzywać wifi w ogóle (na tym samym komputerze stały przedtem ze dwie czy trzy wcześniejsze wersje więc…)
<Wizard> hekate_, nie wiemy :(
<Hubert_> bbl
<hekate_> a nie mogę znaleźć nigdzie kabelka… więc taka lipa jednak jest
<lisu> hekate_: nie ma lipy, jest kaszana.
<drathir> hekate_: iwconfig
<hekate_> mam włączyć terminal? No w zyciu :)
<lisu> hekate_: to co ty to za karte wlan posiadłaś?
<Wizard> :D
<hekate_> lisu: poczekja, musze podreptac i sprawdzić, bo nie pamietam
 * lisu bez terminala jak bez ręki
<hekate_> super świetnie. Karta intela została zastapiona jakimś broadcomem czy jakimś innym shitem
<Wizard> czy ty nie używałaś maków?
<Wizard> bo iirc, to tam od dłuższego czasu były karty broadcoma
<lisu> broadcom to zuo, sam kiedyś przerabiałem to. Ale wtedy wynaleziono odtrutkę na to.
<hekate_> Wizard: no wlaśnie w laptopie jest głupi broadcom, bo intel nie banglał z hackintoshem
<lisu> o masz ci los, to to na jabłku?
<hekate_> nie, na acerze
<drathir> hekate_: nie gryzie...
<lisu> nie wiem co gorsze
<hekate_> potrzebuje legalnego systemu do pracy
<lisu> o0 a to ktos jeszcze uzywa nielegalnego?
<hekate_> bo jestem za biedna na kupno drugiego maka
<Wizard> :(
<DaZ> ja tez >: >: >:
<hekate_> a przeciez winshitu nie będę używać, nie?
<Wizard> DaZio, współczujemy [']
<lisu> a no mak... fakt... nie no tak mi sie tylko rzuciło na myśl, bo juz od dłuższego czasu nie widziałem nawet spiraconego windowsa... no same legale ludzie pokupowali... cud.
<DaZ> w1n$#37000
<Wizard> hekate_, no gdzie, laska, nie wygłupiaj się
<drathir> ale wymyslili nowy system nowe kompy lepiej od winzgrozy...
<Wizard> deb <3
<lisu> Wizard: ++
<Wizard> i eclipse działa
<lisu> Wizard: squeeze? czy testing?
<Wizard> ja nie bawię się w testing
<Wizard> mam squeeze/ppc
<lisu> swój chłop
<Wizard> bangla!
<lisu> ppc?  czyli?
<Wizard> lisu, no ba
<DaZ> ppc czyli ppc :f
<Wizard> powerpc, procesor tkai
<Wizard> taki*
<lisu> aaa
<Wizard> G4, konkretniej
<Wizard> no co mam na tym postawić
<lisu> bo wiesz, ja mam ppc jako pocket pc... takie kiedys bywały na pierwszych ARM prockach
<Wizard> morphos ma działać na tym już od 2 lat
<Wizard> na pierwszych armprockach, to były komputerki acorn, z riscosem
<Wizard> iirc
<hekate_> BTW czy nowy Mint jest lepsziejszy niz nowe Ubuntu? Warto sprawdzić?
<lisu> Wizard: a nie no nie az tak
<Wizard> nie warto
<Wizard> to samo repo, 3 użytkowników, 2 "programistów"
<hekate_> A OpenSuse?
<Wizard> żartujesz?
<lisu> sprawdzic warto, ale podejrzewam, ze i tak sie powróci do sprawdzonych, mint nowy na gnome szelu z tego co kojarze... porażka
<Wizard> z rpmów to może fedorę i centosa
<Wizard> lisu, gawno
<Wizard> czysty szel jest fajny
<julek> wspanialy
<Wizard> ale tamci debile nie czytali książki py ty "projektowanie gui"
<lisu> be ze de ura
<Wizard> tja
<hekate_> Wizard: pytam się. Nie jestem od dłuższego czasu na bieżąco, dlatego się pytam.
<Wizard> nie warto
<Wizard> suse ssie pałę
<Wizard> zawsze ssało
<hekate_> ok
<lisu> fajny -> kwestia gustu. używalny powiedziałbym, to jest odpowiednie słowo.
<hekate_> a cos innego dla ZU?
<lisu> gnome 2.30?
<julek> debian;)
<Wizard> hekate_, mój ojciec pokochał gnome3
<lisu> :)
<Wizard> moja matka też
<Wizard> bo tam wszystko pod ręką jest
<lisu> Wizard: to juz ciebie nie kochają?
<Wizard> ja używam oboksa
<Wizard> lisu, już dawno
<Wizard> teraz im tylko soft instaluję ;P
<lisu> Wizard: no offence, joke ;)
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> nie przejmuj się za bardz
<Wizard> jezu, ten eclipse się dziś nie zaktualizuje
<Wizard> mogliby se jakieś porządne serwery lustrzane postawić
<hekate_> potrzebuje czegos co bedzie działać OOTB, stabilnego - ma na tym chodzić xampp, edytor i muczos przeglądarkos. I tyle.
<lisu> wlasnie eclipse, kurde, jak to do cholery zmusic do pracy z andkiem?
<Wizard> hekate_, debian?
<hekate_> debilian chyba
<hekate_> nie wiesz co mówisz
<Wizard> lisu, w sensie, żeby te pluginy chodziły?
<Wizard> te góglowe, od andka?
<lisu> hekate_: kurde, ostatnio zapodałęm na mirror do siebie debian live... pogrzebaj, moze będzie odpowiednie?
<Wizard> hekate_, ew crunchbang
<Wizard> to jest debian, ino skonfigurowany
<lisu> Wizard: ta, pliginsy szerce bajerce
<drathir>   a andek swojego jdk nie ma?
<Wizard> nie ma
<lisu> drathir: a no nie ma
<Wizard> lisu, na stronie gógli napisali, żeby dodać apdejt sajt, dodałem i smażyło
<hekate_> Wizard: ale to ma OpenBoksa…
<drathir> a mi sie wydaje ze chyba cos tam ma
<lisu> podobno dosc sprytnie chodzi z eclipse, ale jakos nie chce współpracować
<Wizard> hekate_, i działa!
<drathir> przynajmniej odpalic idzie z tego
<hekate_> Ale ma OpenBoksa
<Wizard> lisu, w robocie potrzebowałem tego i zrobiłem w 5 minut
<julek> hekate_: masz racje, fluxbox lepszy
<Wizard> (gorzej było z m2eclipse + maven +android)
<lisu> no to ja widocznie czoś pogrzebałem za bardzo.
<Wizard> hekate_, ja lubię oboksa
<hekate_> a ja lubie Gnome
<hekate_> tylko Gnome
<lisu> btw. zakupiłem na próbe tableta z andkiem
<Wizard> lisu, tools → install new software
<julek> Wizard: a ja mam juz dosc uzerania sie z gnome/kde
<Wizard> lisu, asus transformer?
<Wizard> julek, ja też
<lisu> Wizard: nie ta półka cenowa niestety
<jacekowski> honeycomb?
<Wizard> przesiadłem się na oboksa z tint2
<drathir> lisu: tylkoo straaaaasznie dlugo sie uruchamia o jdk antka
<lisu> froyo x]
<drathir> andka*
<julek> Wizard: ja mam fluksa z tint2
<Wizard> drathir, chyba u ciebie
<julek> Wizard: jeszcze wbar zainstaluj
<Wizard> i mnie nawet na openjdk śmiga
<Wizard> nie lubię wbara
<drathir> no i bez min 1gb ramu wolnego nie podchodz
<lisu> ale bede miał w tym miechu aktualizację do ics
<Wizard> jest zbyt osxowy
<drathir> Wizard: no jakis cudow sprzetowych to nie ma...
<jacekowski> lisu: a ja mam lodowa kanapke na moim telefonie
<Wizard> jacekowski, eeeeekstra
<drathir> Wizard: ja korzystam z ich jdk
<lisu> jacekowski: i jak sie spisuje? czytałem, odpalałem, ale wiesz, na wirtualu to nie to samo.
<Wizard> drathir, nie wiesz nawet o czym mówisz
<jacekowski> no dziala
<jacekowski> nawet dosyc sprawnie
<jacekowski> ale to w duzej czesci z powodu sprzetu
<Wizard> zaraz, icecream sandwitch to nie jest taka nasza "śnieżka"?
<jacekowski> bo to chyba najmocniejszy obecnie telefon z androidem
<Wizard> bo tak mi się zdawało, po rozmowach z jankesami
<jacekowski> no
<lisu> jacekowski: no kurde 2.3.4 też działa... powiem ci ze za 600 pln to nawet "zap***dala"... spodziewałem się dużo gorzej.
<jacekowski> lisu: UI zapierdala
<lisu> też
<Wizard> jacekowski, weź nie klnij
<jacekowski> lisu: bo to sie google postaralo
<Wizard> a z resztą, po 21
<Wizard> :>
<drathir> Wizard: jdk sdk dla mnie tam jeden czort szybkosci to nie ma i tak
<jacekowski> ale caly backend juz nie jest taki ladny
<Wizard> drathir, pierdzielisz
<Wizard> ja tam jbossa odpalam na atomie i zachrzania ;)
<julek> Wizard: przypomnial mi sie filmik ze sloikiem i sie usmiecham pod nosem
<julek> jakim to trzeba byc chorym
<Wizard> błech
<julek> Wizard: gdzies kiedys czytalem inna historyjke
<Wizard> nu?
<julek> para pedziow urzadzila sobie zabawe, jeden wlal drugiemu beton w tylek
<mglb> lisu: ja ICS mam od grudnia oficjalnie
<lisu> jacekowski: tak bywa. normalnie patrze u siebie na procek 1.2 ghz, 512 ram, mali 400... rozdziałka 1024x600 -> andek 2.3.4 ekranik pojemność, 5 punktów dotyku. Tylko jeszcze ICS'a mi brak.
<julek> pozniej usuwali mu chirurgicznie taka kamienna bryle
<Wizard> julek, lülz
<julek> kiedys takich zjadaly drapiezniki
<drathir> http://dl.google.com/android/android-sdk_r16-linux.tgz
<Wizard> julek, w czasach drugiej rp takich pałowała policja a potem zdychali w pierdlu
<lisu> jacekowski: niech zgadnę samsunga gs2 dzierżysz w dłoni?
<Wizard> julek, ale czasy się zmieniły i pedalstwo to już nie choroba :(
<jacekowski> galaxy nexus
<julek> Wizard: hehe
<lisu> miałem na galxego chrapkę, ale jeszcze sie wstrzymuję, podobno mają wyjść z tegrą
<Wizard> julek, prv?
<julek> proszzz
<Ozil> witam
<Ozil> ja też obecny tutaj
<jacekowski> lisu: iiii?
<jacekowski> poczekasz sobie pol roku
<jacekowski> albo i dluzej
<lisu> moze nie, 2 kwartał podobno
<jacekowski> a tak to sobie za 18 miesiecy wymienie telefon znowu
<lisu> tego roku
<jacekowski> teraz w sumie to juz 16 miesiecy
<lisu> kto co lubi, ja tam nie lubie wymieniac fonów, kwestia przyzwyczajenia
<jacekowski> ja musze
<jacekowski> bo zaden nie wytrzymuje dluzej niz 2 lata
<lisu> chyba ze tak.
<Ozil> ja wymieniam jak mi się popsuje
<lisu> e no to panie nie wiem co z tym fonem robisz, bo ja juz mam 8 lat nokie :) i zadowolony jak cholera jestem
<Ozil> i nie biore udziału w planowanym postarzaniu produktów
<Ozil> ja też mam nokie już 3 rok może troszkę ponad
<jacekowski> ale pewnie wydajesz miliony na te wszystkie protektory i takie tam
<lisu> e? panie 6630 nokię mam, stary dobry pancernik z symbianem s60 v2.
<Ozil> moja nokia to 5530
<Ozil> s60 v5
<Ozil> sprawuje się bardzo dobrze to po co wymieniać
<lisu> Ozil: uznam, ze nie czytałem powyższego
<lisu> no i po łiskaczu, nie ma to jak zachodni bimber
<Ozil> ja tego nie lubię nie smakuje mi wolę dobry jin
<Ozil> z tonikiem
<lisu> kwestia gustu.
<lisu> Wizard: właśnie. żyjesz jeszcze?
<Ozil> żona go molestuje obecnie
<wejq> chłopaki, jak postawić tego gnome daemona i zmusic go zeby wstawal, a tak w ogole to jak sie upewnic ze to on zjezdza
<Ozil> kto oglądał i see you com ?
<Ozil> taki film
<hekate_> I-See-You.Com?
<lisu> <facepalm> ide poszukać jescze jakiejś 50-tki ew. setki
<lisu> hekate_: a co to to?
<mati75> lisu: o wódce mówisz?
<hekate_> lisu: film o który pyta Ozil
<Ozil> dobra komedia
<lisu> mati75: ogólnie o alko
<mati75> też bym się napił
<lisu> bo jack mi sie skonczył
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-03
 * hekate_ już z miesiąc nie pije w ogóle nic a nic
<lisu> a miałem go całą setkę bodajże
<mati75> lisu: może byśmy coś opili razem
<lisu> mati75: dało by sie zorganizować
<lisu> ale najpierw sprawdze barek, moze coś sie uchowało
<lisu> ... jeszcze
<mati75> ja mam jakieś 0,7
<Ozil> a ja tam nie pije alkoholu tak często jak tutaj wszyscy
<Ozil> lubię od czasu do czasu troszkę konaczku ale jak mam się napruć tak że mam zdychać przez 2 dni to tylko na imprezie i tylko czystą pod dobre ciepłe jedzenie
<hekate_> nie, bo ty Ozil jarasz za to trawsko
<Ozil> hym to prawda ale ostatnio coraz rzadziej
<Ozil> ostatnio to w wakacje
<lisu> no tak, gospodarka stoi kiepsko
<Ozil> a od tego czasu piełem tylko raz u znajomej na 18-ce
<hekate_> serio? Bo ja pamietam ze ostatnio pisales ze jestes lekko zjarany
<lisu> ...oranżade.
<Ozil> a no sorki zgadza się bo był znajomy ze starego osiedla
<Ozil> ale tylko małęgo buszka złapałem tak dla przypomnienia sobie efektu
<lisu> nie ma to jak dobre c2h5oh
<Ozil> z fajki wodnej
<Ozil> zaraz zrobie zdjęcie to wam pokaże jaką mam
<Ozil> na co wrzucacie obrazki ?
<lisu> na śmietnik.
<lisu> kojarzycie może coś takiego jak inventor od autodesku?
<Ozil> http://zapodaj.net/6986383054cd.jpg.html
<lisu> jest jakiś godny zamiennik na linucha dla tego inventora?
<Ozil> taką fajkę posiadam
<lisu> ooho
<lisu> sie przysnęło
<lisu> pora na wyro
<lisu> nara
<Ozil> nara
<hekate_> siemandero nara elo ;)
<Ozil> xD
<m477> wszyscy by sie napili
<drathir> m477: herbatki owszem... trzeba pojsc zrobic...
<m477> ;/
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTPj93TttZs
<Ozil> pobudka tu się nie śpi
<m477> ok
<Ozil> no
<Ozil> jeden porządny
<m477> spizgany
<Ozil> e tam
<Ozil> ja bajeruje z dziewczynami jest fajnie
<m477> na redtubie?
<Ozil> no co ty
<Ozil> nie korzystam z takich żeczy
<Ozil> ciekawi mnie co tam słychać u bastetmillo
<m477> szkoda
<drathir> a bu....
<Ozil> pamiętaj przyjemność jest w tedy kiedy możesz wsadzić klepnać wycałować
<m477> ok zaprosze jutro kolegow
<Ozil> twuj wybur
<Ozil> ja zapraszam tylko koleżanki
<m477> zapros słownik
<foreste_> ide pokopac fife
<m477> nie nabaw sie kontuzji ;x
<drathir> sama przemoc... co tu sie dzieje...
<office> sa
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<drathir> witam...
<Wizard> cześć
<Demorion> BrY
<Wizard> cześć Demorion
<Wizard> Szatan, masz konkurenta
<Wizard> Diabelko wrócił
<Demorion> Wizard: w szok mnie wprawiasz
<Wizard> czym znów
<Demorion> Wizard: już nic ;)
<Demorion> coś rano ruch na kanale, dziwne rzeczy sie dzieją
<Demorion> o fuc* już 12 0o
<Dreadlish> bardzo
<Demorion> słuchajcie, z tego co wiem, macie irssi na shellu, to jak wychodziecie ze screena ? ctr+a+d ?
<Demorion> i jak wchodzicie do irssi ?
<Demorion> screen -r irssi ?
<Wizard> ja już nie używam irssi
<Wizard> ale tak, man screen
<Demorion> Wizard: dzięki za szlachetną podpowiedź manem
<Wizard> cóż
<Wizard> bywa, przyzwyczajaj się
<Demorion> lyczyłem na gotowy opis wyjścia z opresji...
<Wizard> Demorion, umiesz liczyć - licz na siebie ;)
<Wizard> ctrl+a d się wychodzi
<Wizard> screen -r - wraca
<Wizard> zostało to opisane w stu miejscach
<Demorion> screen -r -irrsi ?
<Demorion> coś w tym stylu ?
<Wizard> bez -irssi
<Wizard> przeczytaj tego cholernego mana i nie zadawaj głupich pytań :(
<Demorion> Wizard: :D dobra, nie wkur*iaj się
<Demorion> Wizard: już wiecej nie będę, przepraszam
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Wizard> na jakilinux jest ekstra opis łopatologiczny
<Wizard> poszukaj sobie
<Wizard> cześć Ashiren
<Wizard> masz już swojego kota?
<Demorion> Wizard: już to zrobiłem...
<Ashiren> nie :(((
<Wizard> :(
<meddybio> witam
<pentel> siema chłopakio
<Wizard> cześć pentel
<pentel> próbowałem dziś ściągnąć plik torrent z piratbay'a, i nie moge pobrać go. WTF? to samo na pebie wszystkie linki poucinane
<Demorion> skoro linki to wina przeglądarki ?
<Ashiren> piratbay przeszedl na magnet
<pentel> 3 przegladarek na 2 różnych kompach ?
<Demorion> pentel: co dokładnie masz na myśli ucinanie linkow ?
<pentel> masz link umieszczony na pebie który u mnie wygląda tak
<pentel> http://oron.com/.../Skrillex_&_Zedd_-_I_Saw_The_Devil_%28Original_Mix%29.mp3.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7xd85bm> (at oron.com)
<pentel> nie jest to link w który można kliknąc lecz zwykły text
<Demorion> :D
<Ashiren> nie zaplaciles im abonamentu :?
<Wizard> że co?
<Ashiren> no moze specjalnie ucinaja
<Wizard> pentel, no tam napisali, że nie mam konta i mam zapłacić
<Demorion> heh
<pentel> haha a może chłopaki z usa siedzą na pebie i speclajnie ucianaja link
<Demorion> facepalm
<Wizard> pentel, o czym ty w ogóle mówisz?
<Demorion> o spisku
<pentel> nie, wiem o czym wy mówicie ...
<Demorion> a haha, sugeruje żart
<pentel> dobra na powaznie, co jest nie tak z brawserem
<Wizard> z czym?
<Wizard> Ashiren, a może mojego chcesz?
<Wizard> bo wkurza
<pentel> browser...
<Wizard> słuchaj, pentel
<pentel> ja...
<Wizard> przychodzisz na #ubuntu-pl i pytasz o jakieś forumy z pronem i techno i rzucasz linkami, czyli nic o ubuntu, do tego pomimo tego -pl piszesz jakąś kaleką mową Albionu
<Wizard> weź no napisz raz, a konkretnie jaki masz problem
<Wizard> ew. zrób zrzut ekranu
<karoles> ;>?
<Wizard> karoles, łatwo mnie z równowagi wyprowadzić :]
<Wizard> tak się zastanawiam ile osób na 10 wie, co to jest Albion
<karoles> ,g Albion wiki
<karoles> o :)
<Demorion> syn Posejdona ?:D
<Wizard> `g Albion wiki
<Przekliniak> Wizard: Albion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albion>
<Wizard> karoles, tak się to robi
<Wizard> Przekliniak, dzięki
<pentel> lol:) napisałem wam na samym początku -> wchodze na strone www.peb.pl otwieram pierwszy lepszy temat, w którym są zamieszczony linki np. do rapidshare albo do jakiego mniejsza o to. I problem jest taki jak wam wkleiłem, to nie jest pełny link/odnośnik/ tylko ucięty tekst z którego nie da się skorzystać... czyli ! powinien być link np. www.rapidshare.com/blablabla/123456/8945666 a widze www.rapidshare.com/.../89456666 który nie
<pentel> czarodziej to wytłumacz wszystkim co to jest Albion :
<karoles> Wizard: : )
<karoles> pentel: a co ma do tego ubuntu?
<pentel> że coś tutaj nie działa ?
<karoles> :S. Nie masz konta.
<pentel> mam...
<karoles> To nie umiesz kompiowac ; S
<pentel> jeszcze jakieś szydercze propozycje ?
<pentel> jak masz zamieszczony link to klikasz w niego i wyskakuje Ci to co powinno być pod tym linkiem a to jest zwykły tekst
<pentel> nie link!
<pentel> więc coś musi być na rzeczy ...
<Wizard> pentel, a próbowałeś go na przykład skopiować i wkleić do przeglądarki?
<pentel> zamiast www.google.com/search/result mam www.google/.../result (przykład) który nie jest linkiem tylko tekstem... to karoles skopiuj taki "link" który nie jest linkiem i wejdz w niego:) ciekawe czy otrzymasz to co powinieneś
<pentel> tak
<pentel> opera i firefox
<pentel> to samo jest na 2 kompi z windows
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> nie no, nie wierzę
<zima> o/
<Wizard> pokaż zrzut ekranu
<Wizard> cześć zima
<zima> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> jak tam arch?
<zima> archa nie mam od lipca
<pentel> wedaj chwile
<pentel> *daj
<Wizard> dobra, muszę gary pozmywać
<Wizard> zabawą z kotem raczej sobie zaplusuję
<pentel> http://postimage.org/image/ri30siu4x/
<pentel> prosze
<drathir> co psujecie?
<pentel> @karoles - powiedz mi jak mam otworzyć taki link bądz w cudowny sposób skopiować skoro twierdzisz że są jakieś inneg tajne metody kopiowania kŧórych niestety książka harrego pottera mi nie przekazałą ?
<mati75> drathir: pentel się nie może na premium redtube zalogować
<pentel> mati75 - jeśli Twoje dziwczyny nazwywaja sie avi jpg i inne to nie dziwie się że masz taki sposób myślenia ..
<drathir> lol
<pentel> http://postimage.org/image/90dvn67tx/
<drathir> spokojnie...
<mati75> pentel: tutaj się myslisz
<pentel> jednak mam racje :)
<mati75> mylisz*
<pentel> gdzie widzisz że nie moge na redtube sie zalogować ? :)
<mati75> narzekasz na nie działające warezowe linki
<mati75> a to mi się z jednym kojarzy
<drathir> to jest hide
<drathir> zapewne
<pentel> nie wiem gdzie
<karoles> pentel: podaj link do tematu z ktorego jest screen
<pentel> jak klikniesz w ten link i Cie przekieruje... zreszta kuhwa ludzie nie możecie pojąć że to co wam przesłałem to nie są linki tylko zwykły text, po najechaniu mychą nań nie podśiwetla się i nie można kliknąć w niego...
<pentel> niedługo będzie problem z 2+2*2
<drathir> jw hide
<mati75> jest w code
<drathir> tak
<drathir> mod
<mati75> i dlatego nie działa klikanie
<drathir> linki sie pokazuja po zalogowaniu badz okreslonnej randze
<pentel> sprawdzą source i to nie jest link !
<pentel> kurde jestem zalogowany no żesz ja pitole !
<pentel> poza tym wcześniej na pebie nie trzeba było się logować
<pentel> !!!!!!!
<drathir> uspokoil bys sie to Ci nie pomoze...
<drathir> slyszales o czyms tajkim jak acta? moze wpeowadzili nowa polityke zabezpieczen...
<pentel> http://peb.pl/medium-quality-fantasy-sci-fi/230558-rapidshare-time-machine-wehikul-czasu-2002-a-2.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7yckn2y> (at peb.pl)
<pentel> nie w polsce :)
<pentel> wiec się pytam was czy ja mam taki problem czy wszyscy ...
<pentel> wtf...
<drathir> masz vipa lub cos takiego? tym bardziej jesli linki down oni maja bota bot moze edytowac
<pentel> kurde chłopaki prosze was, czytajcie ze zrozumieniem i nie podchodzcie do każdego szyderczo
<pentel> drathir masz konto na peb.pl
<pentel> nie trzeba było się wcześniej nawet logować zeby wejść i pobrać co kolwie z tego forum
<drathir> nie nie mam mowie od strony skryptu
<drathir> ja Ci podaje mozliwe przyczyny a Ty twierdzisz ze wiesz lepiej co jest przyczyna- takie odnosze wrazenie...
<pentel> lini są sprawne...
<drathir> nie mowie ze wiem dlaczego tak jest podaje Ci tylko mozliwosci takiego stanu rzeczy...
<pentel> poczekaj przeglądam element,
<pentel> tak rozumiem Cię,
<Wizard> pentel, oni ci próują jednak pomóc, a ty się pieklisz
<Wizard> ogarnij się :]
<pentel> hehe :)
<pentel> chłopaki weszliście w ten link który wam podałem ?
<pentel> czy macie linki ?
<pentel> możecie je otworzyć ?
<Wizard> tak, widzimy
<Wizard> no to na pewno jest mechanizm strony
<Wizard> napisz na tym forum czemu ci zablokowali
<Wizard> ew. przeczytaj tamtejsze faw
<Wizard> faq
<Wizard> kanał #ubuntu-pl *nie* jest w jakikolwiek sposób związany ze stroną peb.pl
<Wizard> ja to nawet jej nie znam :)
<pentel> owszem nie jest, ale na systemie ubuntu występuje problem...
<zima> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wdw64aHYXA
<pentel> dziwne jest to że w operze mam właczone cookisy javascripty i inne... powinno chulać
<pentel> więc coś z przeglądarka albo z systemem jest nie tak
<pentel> ...
<karoles> wiec cos z Twoim kontem jest nie tak ;X
<pentel> sprawe konta zostawmy
<pentel> już wiem że nie jest wymagane
<karoles> u mnie wykropkowane.
<pentel> a możesz kliknać w link ?
<pentel> odsyła Cie ?
<karoles> jak jest [code] to nie mozna klikac w link
<karoles> po to wlasnie jest [code]
<Hubert_> dobry dzień
<drathir> ja tam wielkie czerwone link niieaktywny widze... i to mnie zastanawia...
<pentel> heh no mnie też :) powmiń to i weź działające linki
<karoles> pentel: zajebiste pytanie
<karoles> CAPTHA uzyles
<karoles> uzywam CPATHa
<karoles> czyli na gorze masz takie
<karoles> przeciagnij olowek do kolka
<karoles> czy inny syf
<karoles> no i przeciagam
<karoles> a potem sie kropki odslaniaja
<karoles> a w link nie klikne
<karoles> bo jest w [code]
<drathir> moim zdaniem bot sprawdzajacy wykryl padniety link i zamienil z automatu, allbo gora zablokowala...
<karoles> ale przestaja miec kropki
<karoles> SOLVED
<pentel> dobrze ...
<pentel> http://peb.pl/albumy-hip-hop-rap-r-b/717866-rapidshare-peerzet-oficjalne-otwarcie-glow-2010-a.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/87th56q> (at peb.pl)
<pentel> tu macie bez czerwonych kropeczek
<pentel> część nie jest ucieta część jest
<karoles> pentel: przeczytaj co napisalem
<pentel> widze owszem
<karoles> wiec o co Ci cholera chodzi oO?
<pentel> rozumiem że starsz się mi pomóc, ale problemem nie jest storna lecz komp!
<pentel> system
<karoles> a co w nim jest nie tak ;DD:D:DD::D?
<pentel> baðz przeglądarka
<pentel> no miałem nadzieje że wy mi pomożecie
<pentel> przeinstalowałem opera'e .. bangla :0
<karoles> ...
 * karoles wydłubuje sobie oczy patyczkiem od lodów
<pentel> SOLVED NOW ?
<Demorion> pentel: przestań dziamolić i słuchaj się karoles
<pentel> tia.. ?
<Demorion> tia kur**
<pentel> słucham go.
<pentel> ale zrozumcie że problemem nie jest konto! ani sam serwis. Wywaliłem opere i zainstalowałem jeszcze raz.. śmiga
<pentel> pozdr chopaki ..
<pentel> 3m Cie sie
<Demorion> pewnie usuną opere ale nie z konfiguracją...
<karoles> Wiec cos w operze poprszestawiales
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> piraty na ubu-pl
<Dreadlish> reagować do kierwy nędzy!
<drathir> karoles: opera ma adblocka albo script blocka?
<Dreadlish> w operze dajesz prawym
<Dreadlish> zablokuj zawartość
<Dreadlish> i blokujesz co chcesz
<Dreadlish> całe domeny wycinasz
<Dreadlish> itd.
<karoles> drathir: standardowo? Chyba nje
<karoles> No wlasnie co Iceweasela musze jakiegos adblocka pobrac
<drathir> Dreadlish: fajna funkcjonalnosc...
<drathir> karoles: to pierwsza rzecz ktora instaluje w przegladarce...
<drathir> przyjemnosc z przegladania neta gwarantowana i natychmiastowa...
<Dreadlish> otwierasz strone z flashem
<Dreadlish> całą przyjemność szlag trafił
<drathir> nie
<drathir> Dreadlish: flashblock
<karoles> btw. moge sobie addonsy z firefoxa do Iceweasela instalowac?
<drathir> to druga rzecz
<drathir> on chyba na nim bazuje z menu nie mozesz wybrac dodatki?
<Dreadlish> karoles: iceweasel == firefox...
<Dreadlish> bez brandingów
<karoles> Si, ale nie wiedzialem czy dodatki dzialaja
<Dreadlish> no jezu
<Dreadlish> jak to jedno i to samo
<Dreadlish> to czego miałyby niby nie działać?
<drathir> karoles: jak jest beda smigac...
<karoles> Dunno, nigdy nie uzywalem Iceweasela dlatego pytam
<drathir> adblock flashblock flashaid
<drathir> podstawa obowiazkowa
<Dreadlish> + miliard dodatków
<Dreadlish> i ram utonął
<drathir> mozna i inne ale to minimum bez ktorego niie mozna zyc
<drathir> no chyba ze ma sie kompa potwora i lacze 100mega
<Wizard> mi starcza adblock
<Wizard> filmiki flaszowe z dupy, które go jednak przechodzą - blokuję ręcznie
<Wizard> +do tego wszystko z facebook.com
<drathir> flashblock dobry bo Ci sie nic nie wczytuje w tle zanim nie zezwolisz
<Ashiren> moze ghostery takie ostatnio popularne na wykopie
<Wizard> Ashiren?
<Ashiren> no dodatek blokujacy skrypty sledzace i statystyczne
<Wizard> :]
<drathir> firefox ma w stanndardzie takie cos w stylu nie chce zeby mnie sledzono w opcjach gdzies to jest
<drathir> ale to musi strona obslugiwac...
<Hubert_> Wizard jak tam zdrówko?
<Wizard> Hubert_, spoko
<Hubert_> gut
<Hubert_> ')
<Hubert_> ;)
<Wizard> ale dziś nie dam rady raczej, przywieźli mi meble, przyjeżdża brat i będziemy się bawić w puzle
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> zapisałem sobie emailę do ciebie
<Hubert_> oki
<Wizard> ale obiecałem, to zrobię
<Hubert_> o, to rozrywke masz
<Hubert_> :D
<Wizard> tylko będzie to taki odgrzewany kotlet
<Wizard> ale na niedzielę kotlet w sam raz
<Hubert_> pamiętaj w plany patrz z rezerwą
<Wizard> nie jesteś zły?
<Wizard> patrzę, ale zapomniałem o tych meblach
<Hubert_> spoko, najwazniejsz,  zeby ta treść dotarła w sensownym wyglądzie
<Wizard> o to się nie martw
<Hubert_> a dzień, dwa poślizgu jakoś przełkne ;)
<Hubert_> a na plany mebli uważaj
<Hubert_> kiedyś bym mebel rozwalił jakbym robił według planu]
<Wizard> mam już wprawę
<Hubert_> bo ktos się tam ebnął w rysunku
<Wizard> :D
<Hubert_> najlepiej wszystko składać ze swoim fachowym okiem
<Hubert_> bbl
<m477> karamba
<Matthewone> cześć wam, mam problem z kopiowaniem pliku na pendrive przy 4,2GB z 7GB wyskakuje mi bład - file is to large
<Matthewone> dysk 8 GB
<Hubert_> Fat32
<Hubert_> na pendrivie?
<Matthewone> hmm... right.. zapominałem :) sprawdze
<Hubert_> ;)
<Matthewone> hell yeah :)
<Matthewone> racja :)
<m477> ~~
<Matthewone> ^^
<Hubert_> :)
<m477> co za typ
<Hubert_> każdemu się może zdarzyć
<m477> nie
<karoles> tak
<drathir> m477: lewa noga dzisiaj czy jeszcze na sucho?
<Hubert_> :D
<drathir> ktos robil testy ktory system plikow najmniej miejsca sobie zjada?
<drathir> testy tak z nudow albo z ciekawosci...
<zima> burp
<lisu> re
<Wizard> Hubert_, ping
<Hubert_> pong
<Wizard> zredagowałem ten tekst dla ciebie
<Wizard> daj mi email jeszcze raz, bo mi się zapodział :|
<Wizard> właściwie, to ci to mogę wkleić na pm
<Hubert_> ok
<Hubert_> super
<Wizard> poszło
<Wizard> lecę na zajęcia
<Wizard> pa
<Hubert_> ok, dzięki wielkie, już patrze
<grek> wezcie zrobcie cos z tym komunikatem wejhscie na ubuntu wymaga zaproszenia
<grek> co to ma byc
<dweller> he?
<Ashiren> ke!
<_sala_> as
<_sala_> df
<_sala_> gh
<_sala_> jk
<_sala_> l;
<_sala_> '
<zima> host z centralnego iranu :|
<drathir> Przekliniak: kill the ghost
<Ozil> ELO
<Ozil> mam sąsiada przyszedł na bajki
<Ozil> a co u was słychać ?
<karoles> bajki?
<karoles> Mam dużego.
<drathir> cos nowego ostatnio wyszlo...
<drathir> a tak poza tym witam... i nie ma nic do psucia...
<karoles> Skompiluj mi ekg2 bo mi sie na sama msl nie chce
<Ozil> tak ogląda sobie carton network
<dweller> CN fajne jest, ale puszczają sam szit teraz
<dweller> a nie klasyczne
<mati75> karoles: amd64?
<mati75> czy i386?
<karoles> i686
<mati75> arch?
<karoles> debian
<mati75> karoles: http://mati75.eu/repo/debian/pool/main/e/ekg2/
<mati75> masz źródła i sobie zbuduj
<drathir> karoles: daj dostep do shella :p
<drathir> ale to duzej roboty przeciez nie ma przy tym
<drathir> jedynie czas zalezy od kompa...
<drathir> karoles: a w repo nie ma?
<drathir> to chyba troche poopularne jest...
<karoles> drathir: a nie wiem, kiedys kompilowalem
<poczatkujacy24> witam, koledzy działa wam rhythmbox na ubuntu 12.04 beta1 ??
<drathir> otworz konsole nie gryzie hrhr
<drathir> poczatkujacy24: jakie objawy?
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: właczam i chce zaimportowac pliki i nic sie nie dzieje
<drathir> pliki w domyslnej lokalizacji w domowym muzyka?
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: głupi jestem nie sprawdziłem dokładnie a tylko wtyczek brakowało, juz jest ok
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: poprostu zawsze playery zgłaszały, że nie mam pluginu a teraz samemu trzeba wiedzieć
<drathir> jaki?
<drathir> nazwa
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: gstreamer
<drathir> o.o
<poczatkujacy24> to kodeki tak??
<drathir> to kodeki do odtwarzania
<drathir> tak
<poczatkujacy24> nom
<poczatkujacy24> 4 rodzaje ich w centrum pobierania było i zainstalowałem
<drathir> totem powinien krzyczec
<drathir> i zaproponowac
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: a tak wogóle to korzystasz z beta1 ubuntu?
<drathir> poczatkujacy24: 11.04 i wyzej niezamierzam uskakiwac do czasu jak unity nie wyrzuca...
<drathir> ewentualnie moze serwerowke pobiore jesli wydadza...
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: unity juz w tej becie chodzi bardzo płynnie i wogóle wszystko przyśpieszyło i nareśnie dużo mniejsze uzycie procesora, nie grzeje sie,
<drathir> obciazenie swoja droga,n ale to srodowisko jest bezuzyteczne moim zdaniem...
<drathir> zeby otworzyc tylko jedna aplikacje owszem da rade korzystac, ale korzystajac z kilkunastu jednoczesnie wole stare dobre sprawdzone gnome 2
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: przecież jest tylko górna belka z gnome i pasek unity z aplikacjami, moim zdaniem to bardzo pomocne niz menu wysuwane
<poczatkujacy24> ja juz nie lubie menu wysuwanego bo za dużo szukania a tak tylko wpisujesz w wyszukiwarke dwie literki i juz klikasz
<poczatkujacy24> taka wyszukiwarka to dobry patent
<karoles> >wysuwane
<poczatkujacy24> karoles: podoba ci sie unity?
<karoles> nie
<poczatkujacy24> karoles: nie łatwiej kliknąć na pasek boczny w którym masz najczęściej używane aplikacje?
<karoles> nie
<karoles> lubie miec ladnie posegregowane
<karoles> na górze.
<karoles> wizualnei jest OKej
<poczatkujacy24> karoles: możesz tez segregować, dodawać, usuwać, co tylko chcesz
<karoles> ale lepiej mi sie obchodzić z paskami.
<poczatkujacy24> ok
<karoles> poza tym zasobozjadliwe.
<poczatkujacy24> juz nie
<poczatkujacy24> naprawili to
<poczatkujacy24> w lts
<poczatkujacy24> 12
<karoles> o.
<karoles> ale i tak mam debiana ;)
<poczatkujacy24> spoko system również
<drathir> wole w jednym miejscu wszystko poukladane jak w gnome 2 gdybym chcial szukac to gnomedo czy jak mu tam dodalbym
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: jak sie zna nazwy programów to w unity raz dwa sie wyszukuje:) hehe
<drathir> najczesciej uzywane na paskach sobie porozkladalem...
<poczatkujacy24> co zrobić gnome 2 juz nie istnieje tzn jest juz gnome shell czyli 3
<drathir> poczatkujacy24: ja jestem wzrokowcem nie pasi mi zmienny content z wyszukiwarka pozatym po co mam klepac na klawiaturze kal wystarcza r klikniecia myszka jesli w meny a na pasku jedno
<poczatkujacy24> a czy jak mam ubuntu 12 beta 1 to będzie sie zamo aktualizowało do kolejnych edycji np beta 2 itp?
<drathir> istnieje w forkach podobno...
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: do wszystkiego sie można przyzwyczaić, widzisz windows też rezygnuje z menu wysuwanego, najnowszy win8 beta pozbawiony jest menu start i ma metro interfejs
<drathir> a nie wiem czy samo ale w sumie to nie stabilna wersja do stabilnej logicznie myslac powinno sie zaktualizowac
<drathir> ja wole uzytecznosc niz przyzwyczajanie sie i spadej uzytecznosci i szybkosci uzycia...
<julek> wlasnie...
<drathir> na tablet moze to dobre do peceta kompletna porazka
<julek> a w ogole to jesli uzytkownicy wybierali gnome, to dlatego wlasnie, ze byl gnomem
<julek> gdyby chcieli inny desktop, to by wybrali inny
<julek> (takie interfejsy juz sie od dawna pojawialy)
<poczatkujacy24> na tablety zgadzam sie to dobre unity i metro ale na pc tragedia
<drathir> zreszta ucieczka uzytkownikow na alternatywy powinna dac im do myslenia...
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: nikt nie będzie wiecznie na starych dystrybucjach z gnome 2 siedział
<julek> poczatkujacy24: dlaczego nie?
<drathir> poczatkujacy24: oj moim zdaniem zdziwilbys sie...
<poczatkujacy24> julek: jak ktoś ma nowszy sprzęt to na starym nie pójdzie bo ma stare jądro gdzie np nie było tych podzespołów w jądrze
<julek> poczatkujacy24: co ty pieprzysz?:P
<dweller> lol :D
<dweller> :DD
<julek> czy ja mowie o tym, zeby instalowac ubuntu 5.10?:)
<drathir> nie wszyscy leca na swiecidelka i bezuzytecznosc niektorzy cenia wygode ergonomie stabilnosc bez zbednych fajerwerkow...
<dweller> poczatkujacy24: a co ma jądro do gnome2?
<poczatkujacy24> mi zaczął komp dobrze chodzić od ubuntu 11.04
<julek> a wiekszosci ludzi zaczal zle chodzic:)
<drathir> a wrzucenie tylko jednego srodowiska bez mozliwosci wyboru bylo najwiekszym bledem...
<julek> dlaczego w ubuntu 11.04 nie moglo byc dalej gnome2?
<julek> drathir: ja juz dawno sie wypialem na te nowosci
<drathir> do jajka przewaznie tylko dodaja dlatego tak uroslo, raczej rzadko usuwaja...
<poczatkujacy24> mi chodzi o podzespoły komputera np wifi, dźwięk, karta graficzna od 11.04 bo miało jądro 2.6.38 zaczeło mi dobrze chodzić
<julek> po wydaniu kde4 jeszcze sie ludzilem, ze w koncu dodadza funkcjonalnosci, potrzeba czasu...
<dweller> poczatkujacy24: co ma kernel do gnome2?
<julek> po wydaniu gnome3 najwyzej sie usmiecham z politowaniem
<julek> mam fluksa
<m477> tesh
 * dweller ma xmonada
<dweller> od w sumie 4 lat
<drathir> julek: 11.04 jeszcze ma... wszystko powyzej bez wyboru i ostrzezenia...
<poczatkujacy24> dweller: gnome 2 było w starych dystrybucjach ze starym jądrem czyli mniej sterów dla nowszego sprzetu
<julek> drathir: a tam nie bylo juz unity?
<julek> poczatkujacy24: to nie mozna skompilowac sobie gnome2 na nowszym sprzecie?:)
<julek> niektorzy juz poszli po rozum do glowy i chca reanimowac kde3
<dweller> gorzej, są prekompilowane paczki dla dystrybucji
<julek> moze na gnome jeszcze nie jest za pozno
<drathir> julek: slyszalem plotki ze gnoma 3 chca jak najbardziej przerobic pod 2 ale ile w tym prawdy...
<julek> no ja slyszalem o jakichs cudach w mincie
<poczatkujacy24> julek: nie można skompilować tak gdzie jest nowsza wersja gnome do starszej 2jki chyba
<julek> nawet mialem ochote sprawdzic
<julek> poczatkujacy24: nie mozna?:P
<drathir> julek: bylo dual unity tez jest paczki do niego aktualizacje ciagnie ale ani razu nie uruchomilem hrhr
<poczatkujacy24> julek: nie próbowałem ale wiem, że napewno błędy by wyskakiwały
<julek> hehe
<julek> bledy?
<dweller> poczatkujacy24: chyba nie próbowałeś :>
<drathir> julek: mint podobno forka gnome 2 ma miec...
<julek> drathir: no wlasnie
<poczatkujacy24> dweller: raz instalowałem na 11.04 gnome 2 i sie wysypało
<dweller> drathir: ma
<julek> "instalowalem"
<dweller> poczatkujacy24: to co?
<julek> to roznica
<dweller> instalacja != kompilacja obok drugiego środowiska
<julek> pewnie wziales stare paczki ubu i chciales wrzucic do nowego
<drathir> 2 z 3 sie gryza zaleznosciami
<dweller> drathir: nie, jeżeli dobrze zbudujesz
<drathir> albo jedno albo drugie...
<poczatkujacy24> jak coś dają to nienalezy tego usuwać :) bo nigdy nie wiadomo jak sie linux zachowa po dodaniu czegoś innego
<dweller> poczatkujacy24: zachowa się normalnie
<drathir> dweller: oj to chyba sporo grzebania by bylo?
<dweller> drathir: czy ja wiem, wystarczy inny cel kompilacji wybrać
<dweller> np. taki /opt/gnome2
<dweller> i nie ma problemu
<drathir> poczatkujacy24: 11.04 ma gnome 2
<poczatkujacy24> dweller: ja juz nie wróce do gnome niestety taka jest prawda
<julek> po cholere ta dyskusja?:P
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: ale bez unity czyste gnome 2
<dweller> poczatkujacy24: who cares czego uzywasz, po to masz wybór
<poczatkujacy24> tak
<poczatkujacy24> julek: gadamy o ubuntu bo to irc ubuntu :)
<dweller> tylko nie siej takich głupot bo jeszcze kots przez przypadek uwierzy
<drathir> w ubu domyslnie lepiej niczego nie ruszac domyslnego hrhr
<dweller> ktoś*
<julek> drathir: czego uzywasz?
<julek> drathir: ubuntu?
<julek> poczatkujacy24: mozliwe, ze tylko ty masz ubuntu:)
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: przecież mówiłem że niczego nie ruszać co dają w domyślnej dystrybucji po ściągnięciu:)
<drathir> poczatkujacy24: no czyste unity osobno jest
<poczatkujacy24> julek: hehe raz mnie ktoś wywalił jak mówiłem o innym distro
<drathir> poczatkujacy24: oj teoretycznie irc ubuntu ;p
<julek> poczatkujacy24: o jakim?
<julek> poczatkujacy24: o parchu?
<julek> tu jeden taki za to wywala;)
<poczatkujacy24> julek: różnie: susek, fedora
<drathir> julek: ubuntu 11.04 i arch
<drathir> nic dziwnego ze bledami supalo jak do gnome 2 gnome 2 chciales zainstalowac w 11.04
<poczatkujacy24> niezależnie od dystrybucji powinniśmy sobie pomagać
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: wtedy mniej sie znałem
<drathir> poczatkujacy24: to herezje musiales mowic...
<julek> ja sie kiedys wiecej znalem
<dweller> czy mi się wydaje czy ta dyskusja nie ma sensu?
<poczatkujacy24> drathir: ja tylko szukałem pomocy
<drathir> julek: teraz za bardzo cuduja?
<zima> dweller: zmień okno
<m477> ;o
<dweller> zima: milcz, skoro nie bierzesz udziału
<zima> dweller: nie bądź niemiły
<m477> ;/
<nn52> dweller, w czym udziały/
<nn52> dweller, w czym udziału?
<zima> m477: o/
<dweller> nn52: w dyskusji ;f
<dweller> zima: nie jestem niemiły :<
<m477> zima: o/
<zima> dweller: przykro mi ale jesteś i widać nawet o tym nie wiesz niestety
<zima> m477: co słychać?
<m477> zima: siedze sobie i mysle co by tu porobic
<m477> pewnie skonczy sie to wypadem po browary
<zima> wszystkie drogi prowadzą do rzymu
<dweller> a jakże by inaczej ;)
<m477> zima: a u Ciebie? :*
<zima> nic, nadciśnienia się nabawiłem
<m477> JAK TO ;O
<zima> teraz mam zamiar uprawiać sport i przejść na jakąś dietę
<m477> moze fifa?
<zima> lol
<zima> basen
<zima> albo bieganie
<m477> przez co masz nadcisnienie
<zima> chyba przez nadwagę
<m477> a ile warzysz
<zima> za dużo
<m477> ;/
<m477> dawno Cie nie bylo tu
<zima> mhm
<m477> czemu
<zima> miałem swoje powody
<zima> nic Ci do tego
<m477> ;/
<dweller> i mi mówi że ja niegrzeczy jestem
<zima> niemiły
<dweller> close enough
<zima> fuck yeah
<julek> dweller: pare minut przed toba powiedzialem to samo, a mnie nie zjechali;)
<julek> zima: a w ogole to wtf r u?
<julek> ;)
<dweller> wthau
<dweller> ;]
 * zima nie rozumie pytania
<drathir> nn52: witaj...
<nn52> cześć  drathir
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<nn52> kuna wie ktoś czemu kde4 się tak przywiesza?
<dweller> nepomuk albo inne wymysły
<dweller> ale prawdopodobnie nepomuk indeksuje
<nn52> co to ten nepomuk?
<nn52> jak to wyłączyć w ch..
<nn52> aa juz wiem
<nn52> mam
<nn52> system nepomuk jest aktywny
<nn52> Wyszukiwanie na pulpicie :F, ok teraz ide poszukać jak zrobić ikonki na pulpicie zamiast takiego obszaru gdzie śą ikonki xD
<mglb> nn52: ustaw tam jakie katalogi ma indeksowac, poczekaj az zindeksuje i wiecej nie bedzie
<nn52> mglb, wyłączyłam to
<mglb> heh :P
<mglb> nie bedziesz miala szukajki w dolphinie :F
<mglb> ikonki na pulpit po prostu przeciagasz
<Ashiren> ale szukajka w dolphinie nie wymaga nepomuka
<nn52> ale jak klikna prawoklikiej , to niema " zrób katalog" i inne
<Dreadlish> no
<nn52> jest tylko Konsola,uruchom polecenie i takie inne
<Dreadlish> tylko indeksowanie wymaga nepomuka
<mglb> Ashiren: hm, kilka wersji wstecz mi nie chciala dzialac bez :F
<mglb> nn52: chcesz miec pulpit jako katalog ale bez tej ramki?
<nn52> mglb, tak
<mglb> nn52: we wlasciwosciach wybierz layout: folder view
<nn52> właściwościach czego
<mglb> kliknij pulpit prawym i wybierz settings
<nn52> ok mam już ;D
<dweller> plasmy
<nn52> teraz wystaczyło skasować tę otoczke
<nn52> Desktop -> Unlock Desktop Elements -> Layout : folder view
<r9s> ma ktoś problemy z uruchomieniem Mono Develop na ubu 11.10?
<drathir> r9s: jakies bledy?
<Szatan> r9s: ja nie mam problemów z odpaleniem na gentoo ;p
<r9s> zaraz podam info
<r9s> drathir: coś w tym stylu: http://i.imgur.com/RYgob.png
<r9s> tak, wiem to screenshot ale nie chciało mi sie kopiowac
<Szatan> r9s: a masz moduły zainstalowane?
<r9s> Szatan: jakie moduly?
<dweller> do c#
<dweller> czy tam mono
<r9s> to? http://i.imgur.com/5Djzp.png
<Szatan> r9s: http://wklej.dug.net.pl/4076 tak mam w gentoo
<r9s> mam poinstalowane wszystko
<Szatan> [I] dev-dotnet/mono-addins Available versions:  0.6.2 {+gtk} Installed versions:  0.6.2(23:32:28 05.01.2012)(gtk) Homepage:            http://www.mono-project.com/Mono.Addins Description:         A generic framework for creating extensible applications
<Szatan> a to?
<r9s> zainstalowalem, nie pomoglo
<Szatan> r9s: ostatnia pomoc od piekła to strace.
<Szatan> [I] dev-util/strace Available versions:  4.5.19 4.5.20 4.5.20-r2 4.6 **9999 {aio static} Installed versions:  4.6(22:20:17 25.09.2011)(-aio -static) Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/strace/ Description:         A useful diagnostic, instructional, and debugging tool
<r9s> jaka chujnia
<Szatan> Wizard: ping
<Demorion> BrY
<Guszek> witam potrzebuje pomocy z Kadu jest ktos kto by mi pomogl :)?
<Guszek> od wczoraj mam Ubuntu ;)
<Ashiren> good for you
<Ashiren> a wiec jakiz to problem masz
<Guszek> a wiec
<Guszek> kurde duzo pisania
<Guszek> moze
<mglb> haha
<Guszek> dam linka do forum
<Guszek> na ktorym napisalem
<Guszek> i zobacyzcie :D
<Guszek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=145&t=156380
<mglb> rm -r ~/.kadu
<mglb> to usunie katalog z ustawieniami kadu
<mglb> w katalogu domowym
<mglb> bo to nie jest usuwane przy usuwaniu oprogramowania
<mglb> co do bazy kluczy to po prostu ja aktywowales, jezeli jest to baza z KDE (kwallet) to w ustawieniach usun po prostu istniejacy wallet (o ile nie uzywasz go do niczego innego)
<Ashiren> ;o
<Guszek> istenijacy walet ?
<Guszek> a co to :D?
<Guszek> wybacz pewnie debilne pytania zadaje
<mglb> taka baza na hasla
<Guszek> aha
<Guszek> System>preferensje>hasla ?
<Guszek> tamten plik usunac?
<Ashiren> masz kde?
<Guszek> a jak chce zeby bylo haslo dologowania
<Ashiren> czy gnome/unity
<Guszek> chyba gnome
<mglb> Ashiren: ubu 10.10, standardowa instalka
<Ashiren> on to to nie jest wallet :o
<Guszek> mam 10,10 polski remic
<Guszek> remix* ta mandarnynke
<mglb> mozna w gnome zrobic ze jak jest te same haslo do logowania i na baze kluczy to nie pyta o haslo do bazy, ale jak to zrobic to albo powie ktos inny albo musisz poszukac
<Guszek> aha
<Guszek> dobra a teraz pytanie z innej beczki
<Guszek> jak instaluje ubuntu
<Guszek> to jak chce miec 2 partycje
<Guszek> jedna na system
<Guszek> inna na reszte
<Guszek> to co mam tam wybrac
<Guszek> wiem ze "/" jako dla systemu
<Guszek> a reszta ?
<Ashiren> to pewnie /home
<mglb> Guszek: reszta tzn Twoje pliki?
<drathir> r9s: http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/78193-Monodevelop-shows-quot-Object-Reference-not-set...-quot-message-during-debug
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6upx9q2> (at forum.unity3d.com)
<Guszek> tak dokladnie
<tajwanuser> cze
<Guszek> reszta czyli moje zeczy
<mglb> wiec /home
<Guszek> muzyka filmy
<Guszek> itp
<Guszek> a co mam wybrac na ten logiczny ?
<Guszek> bo cyztalem ze cos takieo trzeba tez
<Guszek> jak ktos mam malo ramu
<Guszek> czy jakos tak
<mglb> swap/partycja wymiany?
<Guszek> tak taqk
<Guszek> o to mi chodzilo :)
<Guszek> a i jest jakas komenda na calkowite usuniecie programu
<Guszek> tak zeby zaden slad po nim nie zostal ?
<mglb> to dodaj 3 partycje i ustaw jej typ/format na partycja wymiany
<drathir> zrob w pliku tutek na forum fajny jest
<Guszek> a i jaki system plikow wybrac
<Guszek> na te dyski ?
 * drathir ext4 ksiegowanie ma
<mglb> ext4 lub ext3 jak nie ma 4
<Guszek> ok dzieki
<Guszek> a i
<Guszek> co z ta komenda?
<Guszek> jest jakas
<Guszek> na calkowite usuniecie programu
<Guszek> zeby nie bylo ponim sladu
<Ashiren> rm -r ~/.kadu
<Ashiren> usunie pliki ustawien
<Ashiren> i wtedy odpalisz od nowa i powinno byc ok
<drathir> Ashiren: albo -rf
<julek> sudo rm -rf ~/.kadu/../../../
<Ashiren> -rf sie zle kojarzy
<julek> sudo rm -rf ~/.kadu/../../../*
<Ashiren> i nie sluchaj sie julka
<mglb> hahaha
<Ashiren> bo ci usunie wszystko :F
<Guszek> to czyli w koncu co mam wpisac :D?
<Ashiren> rm -r ~/.kadu
<mglb> rm -r ~/.kadu
<drathir> rm -rf /
<drathir> tak?
<Guszek> wpisuje to i nic sie nie dzieje
<Ashiren> i odpal kadu od nowa
<drathir> ;p
<mglb> nic sie nie dzieje -> brak bledow
 * mglb zaklada ze po wpisaniu wcisneles enter
<Guszek> tak ;P
<julek> Guszek: wpisz to co ja mowilem, to wywali i podfoldery
<Ashiren> ^ to pedal
<mglb> nadfoldery tez :)
<m477> o to chodzi
<julek> Ashiren: masz cos do mnie?
<Guszek> dalej nie dziala
<m477> ;/
<julek> Ashiren: i w ogole kim ty jestes?
<Ashiren> julek: podsuwasz ludziom brzydkie komendy
<m477> brzydkie komendy to echo ch*uj
<julek> Ashiren: wyzywasz ludzi
<julek> w gimnazjalnym stylu:)
<julek> wlasnie... m477 ma racje
<Ashiren> :|
<Guszek> julek czyli ta komenda usunie wszystko ?
<drathir> julek: -rf da rade
<julek> no wszystko
<Guszek> w sensie wszystko co zwiazane z kadu ?
<julek> tak
<julek> nawet biblioteki jakies itp
<Guszek> -rf tylko mam wpisac?
<Ashiren> i nie tlyko
<mglb> tez, ale poza tym wszystko
<julek> i program
<Guszek> to napisz ta komende cala prosze
<julek> juz pisalem
<mglb> ls ~/.kadu
<mglb> pokazuje cos?
<Guszek> tak
<mglb> co
<julek> czyli trzeba usunac wszystko
<Guszek> kadu.conf.xml.bakup. i liczby
<Ashiren> rm -r ~/.kadu/*
<mglb> wpisz mv ~/.kadu ~/USUN_MNIE
<julek> sudo rm -rf ~/.kadu/../../../*
<mglb> jak pojawi sie folder USUN_MNIE w katalogu domowym to znaczy ze zadzialalo
<zima> Guszek: nie rób tego co podaje Ci julek
<zima> Guszek: to jego polecenie usunie cały system
<m477> mglb: niezadziala to
<zima> Guszek: nie jest zbyt przyjazny jak widać, ktoś powinien zainterweniować
<julek> zima: ?
<Guszek> mv ~/.kadu ~/USUN_MNIE po wpisaniu tego pisze ze nie mozna wykonac stat na.... nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<julek> zima: juz dzisiaj wypisywales chamskie odpowiedzi szanowanym uzytkownikom
<zima> nie odwracaj kota ogonem
<zima> sam się tylko pogrążasz
<julek> Guszek: i tak w koncu dojdziesz do tego, co ja napisalem
<Guszek> a twoja komenda julek tez nic nie dala
<julek> zima: smieszny jestes:)
<mglb> m477: dziala
<zima> no tak, kanał #ubuntu-pl, nic dodać nic ująć
<m477> :)
<mglb> Guszek: na... na czym?
<mglb> na .kadu?
<Ashiren> Guszek: a gdzie ty je wpisujesz? w terminal?
<mglb> Ashiren: ma bashowe bledy ;-)
<drathir> dobra koniec zartow...
<m477> dzienkuje dobranoc
<drathir> ls ~/.k*
<drathir> Guszek: to wpisz
<drathir> podaj komende zwrotna
<julek> a pozniej macie pretensje, ze ludzie mowia jaki to linux trudny
<drathir> moze byc na jakims pastebin lub innym serwisie
<julek> wez sobie wlacz pokazywanie ukrytych plikow i wywal konfiguracje kadu
<m477> jakie trole
<BlessJah> ile zajmuje 15 min w HD?
<BlessJah> full hd
<mglb> BlessJah: 1920*1080*3*<liczba klatek>*60*15 + podobnie dla dzwieku
<BlessJah> mglb: orientacyjnie
<drathir> zalezy jakim
<BlessJah> full
<drathir> full hd full hd nie rowny
<mglb> bez kompresji 260GB przy 50fps i bez dzwieku
<BlessJah> pesymistyczna opcja
<mglb> z kompresja przyjmij 50GB na 150 minut, takie mniej wiecej bluray
<Ashiren> mialem blade'a full hd dzwiek dts 5.1 10GB na 2 godziny
<mglb> Ashiren: ilosc fps tez robi duza roznice
<mglb> w jakosci ogladania i rozmiarze
<Ashiren> to mialo chyba 23.976
<Ashiren> ale myslisz ze on skads wytrzasnal 50/60fps? ;f
<Ashiren> chyba hobbit mial byc krecony tak
<drathir> 4min 38mb
<Ashiren> mglb: a i tak 10gb na full hd to imo troche duzo
<Ashiren> ale jakosc byla super na 40" TV
<drathir> Ashiren: nie full
<drathir> blueray z ok 60gb  na film
<Ashiren> drathir: no full, 1920x1080
<mglb> Ashiren: porownywales to z wersja bluray?
<Ashiren> nie mialem wersji bluray
<mglb> drathir: ale mozna poleciec po jakosci w kodeku i dostac 10GB
<drathir> ale jak mowie full hd full hd nierowny
<drathir> wlasnie
<Ashiren> nie wiem, mi sie podobalo bylo w uj szczegolowo i zadnych artefaktow
<drathir> co z tego ze obraz fullhd jak waga nie fullhd
<mglb> drathir: Full HD to tylko nazwa marketingowa
<drathir> rozdzielczosc znaczy sie
<Ashiren> a w czym jest kompresowany bluray? h264?
<drathir> tak
<Ashiren> :O
<mglb> oficjalnie w certyfikacji jest 1080 i lub p + fps
<mglb> ale i tak nie okresla to kodeka
<tch> cześć wszystkim
<drathir> dlatego malo osob moze powiedziec ze plynnie fullhd im chodzi hrhr
<tch> ogarnia ktoś może, jak można skonfigurować libnotify w pidginie?
<tch> chodzi mi o wyłączenie powiadomień o tym, że dany kontakt stał się obecny
<drathir> a jak mowia to wiekszosc nieswiadomie klamie...
<mglb> drathir: zazwyczaj sie to rozwiazuje sprzetowo :)
<Szatan> tch: to ustawiasz w ustawieniach pidgina lub kontaktu
<tch> Szatan: jak zmieniam w ustawieniach kontaktu, to się nie zmienia
<tch> Szatan: znaczy jak wyłączę i włączę to znowu jest
<drathir> tch: wtyczki sprawdz
<tch> Szatan: a w ustawieniach pidgina to gdzie dokładnie?
<tch> drathir: polecasz jakąś konkretną? używam "Powiadomienia libnotify 0.14" i jest niekonfigurowalna
<drathir> mglb: ale Ci co mowia to moim zdaniem 99% nie pobieralo 60gb zeby sprawdzic
<drathir> przy czym to nieswiadome oklamywanie ze fullhhd im plynnie chodzi bo nie sprawdzili tak naprawde tego...
<mglb> drathir: full hd to marketingowe okreslenie rozdzielczosci 1920x1080, tylko i wylacznie
<drathir> tch: z tego co pamietam byly minimum dwie od powiadomien a nie jestem pewien czy wszystkich 3 lub 4
<Ashiren> a poza tym jakim kodekiem pakuja w te bluray? bo np takie dvd to o kant tylka i moze przekonwertowac z praktycznie ta samo jaakoscia ponad 2-3x mniejszy plik
<mglb> h264
<mglb> dvd jest stare
<mglb> kompresja poszla do przodu
<tch> drathir: sprawdzę
<mglb> Ashiren: o kodekach: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blu-ray_Disc#Media_format
<drathir> mglb: no tak ale tak jak pisalem mam 4 min full hd i wazy 38 mb plynnie chodzi ale nie jest powiedziane ze prawdziwe full hd wazace 10x tyle apewne by tak samo plynnie chodzilo... takze mowienie fullhd jedynie okresla rozdzielczosc obrazu a nie jego jakosc
<Ashiren> mglb: imo chodzilo mi bardziej czy stosuja opcje ktore zmniejszaja efektywnosc kompresji aby wiekszosc urzadzen ogarniala to
<drathir> tch: jeden jest ze przez systemowe powiadomienia inny ze przez wlasne dymki
<tch> drathir: tak, mniej więcej rozkminiam jak to działa
<drathir> mglb: a i watpie ze na 30 calach zobaczy sie roznice z kompresja i bez...
<mglb> Ashiren: no przeciez napisalem ze "Full HD" to slowo marketingowcow i technicznie nie znaczy nic. A Bluray ma okreslone wymagania co do sprzetu i tyle
<mglb> drathir: niektorzy maja >60"
<drathir> mglb: tutaj moze roznica juz bylaby widoczna...
<drathir> mglb: blueray chyba jeszcze sue rozni cyfrowym zabezpieczeniem obrazu hdcp czy jakos tak musialbym poszukac dokladnie jak sie to zwie
<Ashiren> hdcp? widac ze to pewnie japonce wymyslily
<drathir> Ashiren: zapewnie zle napisalem chwilka
<drathir> a nawet nie http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDCP
<drathir> cos w stylu drm w zrozumialym jezyku
<drathir> ale sprzetowo programy odtwarzaja i tak
<drathir> tfu
<drathir> programowym dekodowaniem
<mglb> generalnie sprzetowy kodek sie zbytnio od programowego nie rozni, albo sie go w VHDL pisze albo sie tranzystory uklada
<m477> wery haj deskriptyt lenglycz
<drathir> programowy jedynie bardziej sprzet obciazac powinien...
<mglb> sprzetowy jest sprzetem wiec... :P
<drathir> przeczytaj ok kryptoanalizy dobre jest
<mglb> aczkolwiek projektowanie ukladow scalonych jest zajebiscie fajne
<drathir> mglb: ale osobnym przewaznie i nie obciazac powinien tak calego systemu
<m477> od kiedy?
<mglb> drathir: programowy dziala na procesorze ogolnego zastosowania, tak jak reszta oprogramowania, wiec to naturalne ze obciaza
<drathir> mglb: no tak obciaza i procek i grafike, przy sprzetowym procek spi grafika ze swoim prockiem i ramem tez prawie spi
<wojtek_> czesc
<m477> mm piwko i pistacje
<foreste_> czesc
<m477> na litosc boska pifka mi sie koncza, tylko 3 zostaly ;/
<mglb> w akademiku mieszkasz tak?
<mglb> i nikt nigdzie tam nie ma w zapasie piwa?
<m477> akademik?
<macer1> .
<macer1> OSX jest zuy
<macer1> chyba jakiegoś trojana złapałem :D
<macer1> "Administrator ustawił Twoją powłokę na nielegalną wartość.Administrator ustawił Twoją powłokę na nielegalną wartość."
<macer1> wywalam to cholerstwo i instaluje ubuntu na macu :P
<macer1> tfu na początku było "Nie masz autoryzacji do uruchamiania tego programu." :P
<mglb> moze jakas nowa ustawa weszla ktora zabrania uzywania Twojej powloki :S
<macer1> chyba jednak wykryli że się do nasa włamywałem
<macer1> i mi zablokowali konsole
<macer1> :S
<m477> ale sie nawalilem
<m477> jestem z siebie taki dumny
<sovtware> LXDE ma podobne menu jak KDE ?
<sovtware> i czy jest szybsze od XFCE ?
<sovtware> właśnie zdejmuję :-)
<mglb> KDE czy jest szybsze od XFCE?
<sovtware> mglb tak jest szybsze ? zdejmuję Lubuntu
<mglb> tak nie bardzo KDE jest szybsze. tzn generalnie jest ciezsze
<sovtware> mglb,  przepraszam czy LXDE
<sovtware> LXDE od Xfce
<sovtware> KDE mi się zacina a Gnome mi się nie podoba ;/
<mglb> a, to nie wiem :< sprawdz sam, przeciez w repo sa oba srodowiska
<sovtware> i jestem ciekaw jak Będzie mi chodził LXDE
<Voldenet> l xD e
<sovtware> mglb,  tak wiem że są oba środowiska i mogę zainstalować lecz wolę oddzielnie zainstalować niż tak podobno póżniej systemy mogą się zawieszać a juz mam 80 % pobrane
<sovtware> uzywam właśnie XFCE i jest szybkie ale to gnome ;/
<mglb> podobno :)
<sovtware> mglb,  dobrze dziękuję
<Voldenet> według mnie lxde jest porządnie brzydkie i nieco za dużo kopiuje z windowsa
<Voldenet> tzn. ikonki na pulpicie, panel, przeglądarka obrazków
<Voldenet> dobrze, że ichni taskman i fileman są dość oryginalne
<tch> ja używam xfce i znacznie lepiej działa na moim netbooku
<sovtware> dziękuję Wam za radę i podpowiedzi no obejrzę go jeszcze na goglach i poczytam o nim
<sovtware> a nie wiedzie dlaczego mimo tego że mam 3 gb ram procesor AMD DUO 2.6 kartę graficzna nividie 8500 KDE mi się zacina full ? od czego to może być ?
<Voldenet> cieżko powiedzieć, daj jakieś dane
<Voldenet> może być nawet out z ps -eo pid,user,args,%mem,%cpu
<tch> sovtware: a na monitorach użycia sprzętu co jest zużywane w 100%?
<sovtware> tch no teraz nie powiem ponieważ w tej chwili mam XFCE który szybko chodzi ale na KDE menu wolno zacina się programy wolno się otwierają itp: nawet na Unity takich problemów nie miałem
<julek> sovtware: twoj problem lezy miedzy peryferiami podlaczonymi do komputera
<julek> dokladnie dwoma
<sovtware> julek,  to znaczy coś takiego - Coś w stylu szybka karta graficzna zainstalowana na wolnej magistrali. ?
<julek> byl taki mem
<julek> ze twoj problem lezy miedzy krzeslem a klawiatura
<sovtware> rozumiem
<tch> to chyba nie był miły mem
<swistak35> bry
<swistak35> dawno korzystałem z ubuntu, jak ono teraz ciągnie zasoby?
<julek> :>
<julek> ciagnie jak moze
<julek> daje z siebie wszystko
<swistak35> mam takiego trochę już leciwego laptopa, na którym muszę zainstalować jakiegoś prostego linuxa, najlepiej ubuntu - ot, internet, poczta, komunikator
<drathir> m477: burzuj ;p piwko i pistacje...
<swistak35> Siedzi tam jakieś dwurdzeniowe 2x0.8Ghz, 1GB RAMu i integra : P
<swistak35> nie wiem czy instalować ostatniego LTSa, czy może zaufane 8.04
<julek> 8.04 to juz chyba przesada;)
<drathir> mglb: w akademiku zamrazalniki zajete zapewne czyms innym by byly w 50%
<swistak35> julek: mam sentyment : P zapamiętałem to ubuntu jako jedno z tych które chodzi naprawde szybko, dobrze i w moim odczuciu nie miało poważnych błędów
<julek> swistak35: ale juz za stare
<julek> ja mam sentyment do mandrake 10 i co?;)
<m477>  ee
<drathir> tak osx zacheca do kupna nowego sprzetu zapewne...
<swistak35> julek: 9.04? przejrzałem płytki, przed 10.10 najnowsze u mnie to 9.04 : P
<swistak35> chociaż 10.10 ma chyba jeszcze Gnome 2.x, to może się nada...
<drathir> sovtware: fluxbox
<drathir> sovtware: lxde
<julek> ja chyba mam 10.04 i starsze
<julek> mam nawet 5.10
<drathir> sovtware: instaluj obok siebie i przetestuj
<swistak35> starsze to ja mam, gorzej z pośrednimi... 10.04 gdzieś miałem i przesiałem
<swistak35> to jeszcze jedno : >
<drathir> amd duo?
<drathir> sovtware: z kde swapa ustawiles?
<swistak35> ma ktoś pozytywne doświadczenia z instalacji ubuntu obok preinstalowanej (dzialajacej bez reinstalacji i przywracania systemu od 5 (sic!) lat) Visty? : >
<drathir> sovtware: stery od grafiki?
<swistak35> z naciskiem na to, że trzeba trochę odjąć świnię od koryta i zabrać trochę Viście miejsca na partycji systemowej : D
<drathir> swistak35: ubuntu 10.04
<sovtware> drathir no właśnie że nie ustawiałem tak sterowniki do karty graficznej tak instalowałem przez program dodatkowe sterowniki
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNduOILaUEc
<sovtware> ale aby ustawić nic mam orginalnie wszystko
<julek> taa... jasne
<julek> jak znam zycie, to pewnie sa tam 2 podstawowe partycje
<julek> i bedzie problem ze zmiana rozmiaru
<drathir> swistak35: ubu sie nie gryzie...
<drathir> swistak35: a z zabieraniem moze byc niebezpiecznie zalezy jak partycje masz...
<sovtware> julek,  jak można zrobić partycje ? zawsze robię aby mi automatycznie ustawił inaczej jak zrobię 3 lub 4 nie widzi mi ich albo ja coś żle robię a po instalacji nie mogę zmienic rozmiaru
<drathir> sovtware: moze Ci mulic z braku swapa tez i porzycinac...
<sovtware> drathir nie wiem jeszcze dokładnie co to takiego ale spokojnie zobaczę co i jak no na linuxie dopiero od miesiąca jestem więc jeszcze za bardzo się nie znam
<drathir> julek: z ucinaniem i tak niebezpiecznie lepiej cala partycje zwolnic i z niej dwie zrobic
<drathir> akurat ubu z podstawowych i z rozszerzonych mi startowal...
<swistak35> do'h, że sie nie gryzie sam ubu to ja wiem : P
<swistak35> problem siedzi w HPkach i ich systemie partycji ; P
<swistak35> jest tam chyba jakieś OS_TOOLS, HP_RECOVERY i partycja systemowa
<swistak35> + reinstalacja windowsa to ostatecznosc, predzej zrezygnuje z instalacji ubuntu
<drathir> z wista ubu dlaczego ma sie gryzc?
<drathir> szczerze?
<sovtware> drathir  ok mykam zainstaluję LXDE jak co wrócę na XFCE miłej i spokojnej nocy narazie i dziękuję za podpowiedzi
<drathir> kupujesz plyty dvd
<sovtware> narazie Wszystkim
<swistak35> sporo tam firmowych aplikacji, klucze elektroniczne, i jak wywali się to wszystko, to będę ja to musiał od nowa instalować, więc nie, dziękuję : >
<drathir> nagrywasz zrzut systemu przez programik hp i partycje usuwasz
<drathir> toz to z 20gb Ci miejsca zabiera...
<swistak35> drathir: co zajmuje 20GB?
<swistak35> ze nagrac moge, to ja wiem
<drathir> wszystkie smieci hp niewidoczne
<m477> 8 browar i nic nie czuje ;/
<swistak35> ale to nie moj laptop, i jezeli mam zgrywac backup na dvd, jechac po te cholerne plytki do sklepu i jeszcze przywracac windowsa, co mnie przyprawia o dreszcze, to wolę się nie bawić w próbę instalacji linuxa, tylko puścić jakieś czyszczenie rejestru, defragmentację i powiedzieć, że zrobiłem co mogłem : P
<Voldenet> trzeba było
<swistak35> nie niewidoczne, tylko widoczne, i nie 20, tylko raptem 5 : P
<Voldenet> robić
<drathir> danych i tak nie stracisz jesli nie wybierzesz calego dysku
<Voldenet> backupy
<Voldenet> regularnie
<Voldenet> to byś nie miał takiego bałaganu teraz
<swistak35> Voldenet: o, cześć : P
<Voldenet> cześć
<Voldenet> standardowy użytkownik windowsa
<Voldenet> "pulpit pełen"?
<Voldenet> Nowy folder na pulpicie: Stary Pulpit
<Voldenet> wrzuć tam wszystko
<drathir> m477: znam osobe co 12 praktycznie jeden po drugim wypila...
<Voldenet> czysto
<Voldenet> :D
<drathir> nie wiem gdzie to sie zmiescilo tyle litrow...
<swistak35> Voldenet: po pierwsze, nie moj laptop, po drugie, backupy sa, tylko nie w formacie windowsowym, tylko po prostu backup plików na dysku zewnetrznym
<drathir> swistak35: zaputaj o wubi kogos tutaj...
<swistak35> drathir: nie rozumiem, po co mi ten szajs?
<drathir> ja niestety nie korzystalem z tego...
<drathir> slabo to co mogles hrhr
<swistak35> nie chodzi o przetestowanie ubuntu, tylko zainstalowanie, co tez wlasnie zaraz uczynie, i wlasciwie nie wiem jaki temat juz teraz ma ta rozmowa : >
<Voldenet> no to co, unetbootin i jedziesz
<drathir> swistak35: to spod live linuxa zobacz i policz partycje i miejsce hrhr
<swistak35> drathir: nie ogarniam o co Ci chodzi...
<drathir> szczerze po tylu latach to jedynie smietnik... ale mam wrazenie ze ten komp prawie nie uzywany albo dostepu do neta nie mial...
<lisu> re
<swistak35> Voldenet: po co, mam płytki : > wpadłem właściwie tylko zapytać o wersję, bo nie wiem jaką by do tego podpasować, nie chce się bawić w próby i błędy, ale doszedłem, że mając do wyboru 9.04 i 10.10 to wezmę po drugie : D
<Voldenet> najnowszą bierz zawsze
<drathir> swistak35: wubi sie instaluje chyba na vhd ale nie jestem pewien bo sie tym nie interesowalem...
<Voldenet> weź ubuntu najnowsze i do niego doinstaluj sobie xfce
<Voldenet> xfce jest szybkie, funkcjonalne i dość mało skomplikowane
<swistak35> Voldenet: nie mam. może ściągnę...
<drathir> ta najlepiej beta z unity...
<drathir> Voldenet: pomijajac fakt ze syf z unity i tak bedzie...
<swistak35> drathir: można usunąć
<drathir> dodatkowo z tego co slyszalem w najnowszym cos namieszali z menagerem logowania...
<drathir> swistak35: powodzenia z usuwaniem i dzialaniem takiego systemu po usunieciu moim zdaniem...
<swistak35> a teraz to już alternate CD nie robią?
<drathir> ubuntu watpie zeby grzecznie zareagowalo na usuniecie unity...
<swistak35> drathir: poradzę sobie : )
<drathir> teraz to na cd juz chyba nawet nie nagrasz tylko usb dvd
<drathir> swistak35: powodzenia zycze...
<mglb> drathir: dlaczego watpisz?
<mglb> ja normalnie zainstalowalem kde i usunelem unity i gnomowe rzeczy
<Matt____> hello !
<Matt____> wow, te same twarze... Wizard, karoles wychodziliście dziś z domu .. ?
<Voldenet> lol
<drathir> mglb: za bardzo zintegrowane bedzie smieciami rzucal moim zdaniem...
<mglb> LOL :)
<mglb> ubuntu to zwykle distro jak kazde inne, nie widze zadnej integracji jakos glebiej w systemie...
<mglb> a zewnetrzne menu i notifications czy jak tam te ikonki sie nazywaja pod KDE tez dzialaja
<mglb> 1st
<m477> kurwa jaj pierdole
<drathir> co do kde ono moze byc bardziej samo wystarczalne
<drathir> chociaz i tak bym nie odwazyl sie na takie kroki
<drathir> obok owszem usuwajac nie bardzo...
<swistak35> drathir: ja też. instalacja kde jest bardzo odpowiedzialnym przedsiewzieciem.
<drathir> swistak35: tak bardzo...
<drathir> gdyby bylo tak kolorowo kubuntu by nie wymyslili... a i tak wolalbym z czystego instalowac niz bawic sie w usuwanie...
<mglb> drathir: przeciez jest *buntu na kazde srodowisko tylko po to zeby standardowo po instalacji bylo...
<mglb> wow, gtalk i jabber w jednej domenie sie nie gryza i dzialaja :)
<drathir> mglb: tak i zeby tez smieci z innych srodowisk nie bylo...
<drathir> mglb: z jakiego portu gtalk korzysta?
<mglb> generalnie nie wiem bo uzywam go tylko w telefonie i na g+, ale dziala jako jabber, jakis czas temu g+/gmail nie chcialy dzialac z gtalkiem jak mialem w domenie wpisy DNS na jabber u innego providera
<drathir> no ja z kontaktami z gmaila ppod jabberem normalnie jestem w stanie sie koontaktowac...
<mglb> tak, ale chodzi mi o to, ze teraz aplikacje google lacza sie z gtalkiem "po swojemu" a nie polegajac na xmpp
<drathir> to podobno korzysta z kompatybilnej z jabberem implementacji choc z jakimis roznicami chyba...
<mglb> xmpp to protokol, po prostu go zaimplementowali, duzo aplikacji tego uzywa
<mglb> nie tylko do rozmow :)
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-04
<m477>  zecpie sie zaraz
<dweller> hem?
<m477> mdma]
<dweller> aha
<dweller> napij się ze mną
<m477> jestem jak mnie jebnie po tylu piwach :d
<m477> nie wiesz co to mdma>?
<zima> m477: o/
<dweller> meta
<zima> mdma to narkotyk
<zima> bliski extasy
<zima> m477 to lubi
<m477> mdma ==extasy
<m477> to jest synonim
<m477> tak jak xtc
<zima> extasy często jest pomieszane
<m477> etc
<zima> m477: to lubi
<m477> no chyba ze biezesz na dyskotce w pigulach to tak ;d
<dweller> meta, extasy, jeden gwint
<m477> meta to metamfetamina
<m477> a nie mdma
<dweller> extasy to pochodna mety
<m477> zgadza sie
<m477> ale dzial zupelnie inaczej
<m477> wiele lekarst jest pochodna amfetaminy i co?
<dweller> zcałkuj extasy i masz mete + stałą C
<m477> to ze cos jest pochodna czegos oniczym to nie swiadczy
<m477> wycpalem w zyciu wiecej rzeczy niz posiada twoja osiedlowa apteka ;)
<dweller> who cares
<m477> nono
<zima> m477 cpunek
<m477> zima: pf, co kto lubi
<zima> peszek, lubisz ćpć
<m477> lepsze to niz picie alkoholu ;d
<dweller> ide zapalić
<m477> jeszcze lepiej
<m477> no chyba ze palisz marie w co watpie
 * zima ogląda dziewczynę z tatuażem
<zima> szwedzką
<m477> fajny<//
<m477> ?
<zima> fajna
<m477> jebalby?
<zima> looknij
<mati75> zima: po 20 minut jebanie
<m477> zajebiscie przetlumaczony ttul
<mati75> co*
<zima> mati75: jebanie w pupę.
<zima> gwałt analny :<
<mati75> potem będzie laskę ona posuwać
<m477> fajnie
<m477> tez poprosze
<mati75> potem ona tego gwałciciela zgwałci
<zima> nie zgwałci
<mati75> zgwałci
<zima> nie
<mati75> wsadzi mu pręd w dupe
<zima> wytatuuje
<zima> wydziarago
<mati75> to też
<m477> pręd = a coto?
<mati75> pręt
<mati75> m477: myśle po angielsku i przekładam na polski
<m477> jakis porno
<m477> poruchalby
<m477> ale mnie zaraz zecpi jak cos to mnie odbanujcie jutro
<m477> ale mnie w brzuchu wywraca
<mati75> od ruchania
<m477> tak
<Szatan> mati75: ping
<ubuntu> pomocy proszę nie mam dzwięku na Lubintu :( co mam zrobić ?
<ubuntu> Lubuntu
<ubuntu> pokazuje mi ną alsa mixer itp: tylko na Lubuntu coś takiego mam czy wrócić na Xubuntu ?
<dweller> wywalałeś coś?
<ubuntu> dweller właśnie ze nie tylko instaluje na czysto nawet nie mam ikonki głośnika na dole
<dweller> może mute jest nałozony?
<dweller> znaczy sie wyciszone kanały
<ubuntu> dweller własnie ze nie po zainstalowaniu np: .... chwileczkę juz sprawdzę nazwę
<dweller> pewnie coś z pulseaudio, ale troche późno na myslenie
<ubuntu> dweller po zainstalowaniu z synpatic manadrzer pakietół pulse to rzaządzania nic mi nie wykrywa
<dweller> co?
<dweller> zaintaluj Xubuntu, ide zapalić
<ubuntu> dweller chyba masz rację na nim nie miałem problemów więc wracam na Xubuntu dzięki
<ubuntu> ok instalacja idzie ...
<ubuntu> najbardziej chyba jednak najstabilniejszy oraz bez problemowy to xubuntu jak dla mnie a tak chciałem Lubuntu ale to nic już  nie zmieniam wiem  juz jaki system u mnie działa
<drathir> dzialac tez by dziala tylko trzeba by powoli dojsc do tego w czym tkwi problemm...
<ubuntu> drathir rozumiem no wogóle dzwięku nie mam nawet po instalacjach pusle audio ktore konfiguruje dzwięk nie wykrywa mi dzwięku pisze mi error itp: szkoda czasu się z tym bawić chyba
<ubuntu> a na xubuntu po włozeniu płytki i uruchomieniu dzwięk mam więc chyba jednak najlepszym wyjśćiem będzie powrót do xubuntu
<ubuntu> poniewaz wszystko działa
<ubuntu> dwie godziny myslałem co jest aż tu wszedłem się zapytać
<ubuntu> kawy się jeszcze napiję i kładę się
<ubuntu> ok narazie Wszystkim
<mglb> wtf, kawa do snu Oo
<DaZ> no co, mi po takiej z mlekiem od razu chce sie spać :f
<m477> iokurwa
<m477> mozg rozjebantyy
<sysek> L(
<sysek> :)
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> looool
<Lord_Kakturion> czesc
<Lord_Kakturion> mam problem z libtiff
<Lord_Kakturion> w synapric package manager mam libtiff4 oraz libtiff4:i386
<Lord_Kakturion> zainstalowane mam to pierwsze
<Lord_Kakturion> jednak na komputerze mam tylko 32bitowa wersje
<Lord_Kakturion> jak zdobyc wersje 64bitowa?
<lisu> re
<tajwanuser> cze
<drathir> Lord_Kakturion: to pierwsze to nie wersja 64 bit?
<Lord_Kakturion> wlasnie nie moge znalezc ani w /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib64 /lib64
<Lord_Kakturion> jest tylko w /usr/lib32
<Lord_Kakturion> i to jest 32bit wersja
<Lord_Kakturion> jednak programy, ktore jej wymagaja mi w wiekszosci chodza
<drathir> a jestes pewien ze jestwersja 64bit?
<drathir> moze to multi arch
<Lord_Kakturion> jak program jej wymaga, to musi gdzies byc :D
<Lord_Kakturion> /usr/lib32/libtiff.so.4.3.4: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<Lord_Kakturion> wyglada mi to na i386
<drathir> tylko ze cos z linkiem dynamicznym worzuuca zobacze co google mowi
<BlessJah> /r/j bitbucket
<drathir> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libtiff-tools
<Lord_Kakturion> juz znalazlem
<Lord_Kakturion> odpalilem strace'a na programie, ktory uzywa libtiff
<Lord_Kakturion> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtiff.so.4
<Lord_Kakturion> moj blad
<drathir> nic nie szkodzih, a Ty masz multi arch?
<drathir> ze Ci paczki 86 64 pokazuje?
<Lord_Kakturion> widocznie tak
<Lord_Kakturion> dzieki
<nowy> cześć! Czy ktoś pomógłby mi z komunikatorem pod Wine ? :)
<mati75> jakim komunikatorem?
<nowy> QQ - to jest chiński komunikator...
<karoles> -.-
<karoles> translate.google.com :P.
<nowy> wersja natywna już dawno nie jest rozwijana z tego co widziałem, a pod Wine nie daje się zalogować ;/
<nowy> jest błąd i zamyka się.
<drathir> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878401
<drathir> chwilka szukania...
<drathir> Ci to ceny maja http://www.chinese-forums.com/CF2.jpg
<drathir> a i pidgin lyka qq
<Thorbjorn> bawił się ktoś z Was ubuntu studio?
<nn52> masakra... ale te kubuntu to syf ;F
<nn52> tu nic nie działa jak trza :(
<drathir> hrhr
<drathir> nn52: witaj...
<nn52> KDE4 - co prawda się nie wiesza, wiec już ma + (na fedorze się wieszał)
<nn52> cześć DraKhu
<drathir> co sie sypie?
<nn52> cześć drathir
<nn52> m.in nie działą Muon - kompletnie
<nn52> nie wiadomo, jak zmienić graficznie pakiety
<nn52> ibus kompletnie nie działa - w ugóle!!!!
<nn52> a ja ibus potrzebuje do pracy!
<nn52> i co wynikaz tego??? - wracam na fedore ;F, kolejny reinstall... jap... :/
<drathir> a on nie ma swojego jakiegos odpowiednika?
<nn52> Muon to odpowiednik Centrum Opgramowania chyba
<drathir> ja synaptica bym wolal
<nn52> mam już synaptica
<nn52> doinstalowałam
<nn52> ale najważniejsze - ibus
<nn52> ta.. Centrum Oprogramowania Muon - nie działa, jak ktoś mi pokaże jak ibus, to kubuntu jeszcze zostanie
<drathir> wpisz kde ibus
<drathir> w synapticu
<nn52> mam wszystkie pakiety zainastalowane
<nn52> ale za chiny nie chce się pokazać ikonka ;/
<drathir> htop i sprawdz czy w procesach jest....
<nn52> jest odpalone ibus-x11 ibus-deamon ibus-gconf
<nn52> ale problem jest taki, że ikonki z niego niema i nie można dodać inputów  w ustawieniach ibus
<drathir> a spod konsoli lub configu?
<drathir> albo jakis programik do traya rozszerzony moze ja ukrywa
<nn52> po wpisaniu ibus-setup w konsoli nic sie nie pokazuje że "koreański" < czyli wyjścia są na szaro
<nn52> i nie da się ich wybrać ani dodać
<nn52> spróbuje skasować i zainstalować na nowo
<drathir> nn52: http://code.google.com/p/ibus/wiki/Install
<nn52> może wine 64bitowe systemu , ale na fedora działało wzorowo!
<drathir> hdaj ctrl + spacja
<nn52> i co mi ctrl+spacja jak nie moge ibus-hangul dodać
<kklimonda> na ubuntu jako takim ibus też działa bez problemu
<kklimonda> może kubuntu coś miesza
<nn52> ale to jest kde...
<kklimonda> nn52: odpal ibus-daemon -x -r
<kklimonda> i zobacz czy nie wypluwa nic na terminalu
<nn52> nnnn@localhost:~$ ibus-daemon -x -r
<nn52> i nic
<nn52> :P
<nn52> jedynie taka spacja xD
<kklimonda> no to wygląda na to, że działa
<drathir> http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/Kimpanel
<nn52> dodane, a jak to działą niby?
<drathir> moze to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860585&page=2
<nn52> drathir, już to czytałam
<nn52> nie pomogło
<drathir> kimpanel to widget chyba
<nn52> okaj , ale jak on działa - pokazało mi się jakieś drzewko nic wiecej
<drathir> to tez mozna wyprobowac http://wiki.debian.org/I18n/ibus
<drathir> a nie wiem poklikac na niego sprobuj
<nn52> debianowski sposób te nic nie dał
<kklimonda> oj, nn52 umie chyba korzystać z google ;)
<drathir> czy czegos nie wyswietli
<nn52> drathir, jak klikam w frzeko to pojawia się ołówek ,a drzewko wyskakuje poza pasek , i nic pozxa tym
<nn52> ale dziwne że na Fedora działało..... a tu akurat nie o.O
<nn52> i to jadąc poradnikiem googla
<kklimonda> nn52: a co się dzieje jak ibus-setup odpalasz?
<nn52> kklimonda, nic, wszystko jest Okej
<nn52> tylko nie moze dodać inputów
<nn52> są na szaro
<kklimonda> weird
<kklimonda> ale żadnych inputów?
<nn52> ani chińskiego, a ni koreańskiego wsio!
<drathir> a jezyk wrzucony oczywiscie?
<kklimonda> nn52: i co jest na szaro? przycisk Aadd?
<nn52> są na szaro i koniec
<nn52> Nie ... inputy są na szaro
<kklimonda> huh
<nn52> też tak mówię, siedziała bym na Fedorze, ale menda fedora mi kde zwiesza ( pulpit)
<nn52> teraz zś reinstal do fedory xD, wole by pulpit się wieszał  niż nie mogła pisać
<nn52> zrobie pare tricków jeszcze i zobaczymy
<nn52> restarto systemu zaraz zrobie
<nn52> siema ;F
<buharin> boshe
<buharin> co zrobili z windows8
<buharin> niepojete
<nn52> Nie wiem co zrobili, ponoć syf... jaksk..yn :D i przepowiednia się sprawdziła że Win 8 będzie nieudane
<m477> nostradamusa?
<Dreadlish> to przecież normalne
<Dreadlish> 98 było git, me/2k było deko do dupy, xp było fajne, vista do dupy, 7 da sie używać, 8 ...? :D
<nn52> przepowiednia większości userów xD znaczy windowsiarzy , Vista syf, 7 udane 8 syf
<m477> 2k bylo jednym z lepszych windowsow
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tylko krótko pożyło na pctach
<nn52> 2k nie było złe
<nn52> wielu do dziś używa :D
<nn52> bynajmniej wielu znam
<m477> chyba na Twoim
<Dreadlish> chyba to se wsadź w wiadome miejsce
<m477> bardzo niegrzeczne
<nn52> uspokoić się!
<nn52> jeden z drugim
<nn52> !
<Dreadlish> chown www:www /var/www
<Dreadlish> JEZU
<Dreadlish> znowu ...
<nn52> Dreadlish, a nie lepiej w home trzymac?
<nn52> ~/www ? :]
<Dreadlish> nie
<nn52> dlaczego?
<Dreadlish> bo nie chce mi sie zmieniać uprawnień
<nn52> xD
<drathir> Dreadlish: cos Ci zmienia wlasciciela?
<drathir> nn52: ~/public_html
<nn52> drathir to głupie :), ja mam zawsze /home/www/<nazwa.domeny>/
<drathir> nn52: ale chodzi od reki...
<nn52> jak od ręki?
<nn52> zawsze działa :F
<nn52> jak system padnie, to pliki w ochronie
<drathir> nn52: bez wiekszego grzebania 2 komendy...
<drathir> wlaczenie moda i restart apachea...
<m477> do jasnej anielki
<drathir> uzytkownika daje tez rade i bezpieczne... ~/public_html przewaznie w osobnej partycji siedzi...
<drathir> apache domyslnie rozpoznaje... localhost/~user
<nn52> drathir, tak ,a le trzeba modyfikować wpis, bo zamiast otwierać strony, to zapisuje :P
<drathir> jak jest html to otwiera
<drathir> hjak sa mieszane listuje
<drathir> liste plikow
<nn52> jak .php to zapisuje jako plik , temu trza zmienić wpis w configach
<drathir> tylko czasem trzeba zmienic chmod plikow jak jakies skrypty sa
<drathir> a z php to nie pamietam, musialbym kiedys sprawdzic, mozliwe...
<drathir> aha... i wazne... nie dziala jak sie ma szyfrowane home...
<drathir> trzeba aliasa do /var/www/user utworzyc...
<tajwanuser> zna sie ktos na wordpressie ?
<Ozil> witam panowie
<Ozil> mam mały problem bo skasowałem przez przypadek pliki z zamontowanego kontenera truecrypt
<Ozil> mozna jakoś je odzyskać ?
<Ozil> contener jest sformatowany jako ntfs
<nn52> a pytałeś googli?
<Ozil> no jasne
<Ozil> ale photorec nie mogę ogarnac bo w konsoli
<Ozil> a na windowsie Ontrack EasyRecovery Professional nie widzi zamontowanych kontenerów jako dyski
<nn52> no to nie fajnie
<Ozil> wiem
<Ashiren> testdisk
<Ashiren> ewentualnie testdisk /dev/mapper/truecrypt/costam
<Ashiren> ale to tez konsola :<
<LUbuntu> potrzebuję pomocy proszę Was tu mam obraz zrobiony w tej chwili co mam zrobić lub co mam zainstalować nie mam zadnych ustawień i dzwięku
<LUbuntu> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/444/zaznaczenie001.png/
<LUbuntu> proszę o pomoc
<Ashiren> LUbuntu: masz alsamixer?
<LUbuntu> Ashiren nie mam nic dopiero co wstawiłem system i tylku tu się spotykam że dzwięku nie mam
<ntat> alsamixer jest w alsautils
<nn52> mam pytanko,bo po 2 sekundach bezruchu znika mi kursor, a niemam paczki unclutter, jaka inna paczka może powodować znikanie w KDE?
<LUbuntu> ntat juz popatrzę
<piotr_kuna> czesc wszystkim
<Ashiren> ohai
<Ashiren> ale tlum dzis
<nn52> no nie
<Ashiren> :3
<piotr_kuna> tłum i spokój?
<Ashiren> a bo to nie Caturday :<
<LUbuntu> niby mam to zainstalowane jak mi pokazuje - alsa-utils 1.0.24.2-0ubuntu8 ale nie mam nigdzie tego widocznego
<ntat> wpisz w konsoli alsamixer
<LUbuntu> zainstalowałem sobie centrum oprogramowania ponieważ dla mnie latwiej przez Niego instalować programy - wpisałem i to mi wyskoczyło cannot open mixer: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu a mam zaznaczone że zainstalowane w centrum oprogramowania
<LUbuntu> a jak zainstaluję z tąd http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/04/ubuntu-make-alsa-default-instead-of-pulseaudio/ i chce uruchomić pokazuje mi także error
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/yddahju> (at howto.blbosti.com)
<LUbuntu> zainstaluję i zrobię zdjęcie abyście widzieli co mi pokazuje
<LUbuntu> Przekliniak,  dziękuję za linka własnie tu jestem
<ntat> :|
<LUbuntu> nawet pulse audio nie mam więc nie muszę odinstalowywać
<Ashiren> on zawsze taki pomocny
<Wizard> cześć
<ntat> :D
<nn52> siema wizz ntat Ashiren
<Wizard> cześć nn52
<nn52> Wizard, miałeś kiedyś KDE4?
<Wizard> tak, w zeszłym tygodniu testowałem 4.8
<Wizard> straciłem już nadzieję, że tego się będzie kiedykolwiek dało używać
<nn52> Wizard, a znikał ci kursor? po 1-4 sec?
<Wizard> nie
<nn52> kurczak
<LUbuntu> po uruchomieniu mikser dzwięku co zainstalowałem z tego linku co mi Przekliniak  dał oraz ja pokazywałem to mi pokazuje się
<LUbuntu> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/pulpit1002.png/
<LUbuntu> czy może zainstalować ubueasy ? on coś pomoże ?
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> LUbuntu, masz coś w /dev/snd?
<LUbuntu> Wizard to znaczy ? nie znam się jeszcze aż tak dobrze na Unity Kde oraz Xfce mam dzwięk bez zadnych problemów ale żalezy mi na tym Lxde
<Wizard> to znaczy sprawdź ten katalog
<nn52> Wizard, ty szpec jesteś, wiesz co może powodować takie błąd:
<LUbuntu> Wizard,  już sprawdzam
<nn52>  glxinfo | grep render:   Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Wizard> nn52, je!
<Wizard> nn52, nie masz sterowników
<nn52> moment
<Wizard> nn52, zachciało ci się jakichś mintów, to teraz się męcz :D
<nn52> Wizard, Package 1:akmod-nvidia-290.10-1.fc16.4.x86_64 already installed and latest version
<nn52> so men?
<Wizard> o, fedora
<LUbuntu> Wizard,  tak jestem w tym folderze i mam jakieś pliki by-id by-path controlc1 pcmc1doc pcm1dop seq o to chodzi ?
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> no to karta dźwiękowa działa
<nn52> Wizard, oo zdziwiony? :D
<Wizard> czekaj moment
<Wizard> hmm, odkąd nie ma już /dev/dsp ciężko testować dźwięk
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> no dobra, a co alsamixer pokazuje?
<LUbuntu> Wizard,  juz wysyłam to samo co wyżej wysłałem nawet nie uruchomię alsa mixer to mi pokazuje się po instalacji
<LUbuntu> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/pulpit1002.png/
<Wizard> LUbuntu, ale co alsamixer pokazuje?
<Wizard> bo na pewno nie to okienko ze zrzutu
<Wizard> btw, ładny temat całkiem :)
<LUbuntu> Wizard,  uruchamiam go i to mi wyskakuje
<Wizard> uruchamiasz alsamixer i dostajesz to okienko?
<Wizard> ty kłamczuchu :)
<LUbuntu> Wizard,  tak to okienko mi wyskakuje
<Wizard> a jak odpalasz alsamixer?
<LUbuntu> raczej mixer dzwięku dla xfce uruchamiam to jest alsa mixer
<Wizard> wiedziełem, że mnie oszukujesz
<Wizard> uruchom za tem program alsamixer, w terminalu i powiedz co pokazuje
<LUbuntu> are@CPU:~$ alsamixer
<LUbuntu> cannot open mixer: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<LUbuntu> sovtware@CPU:~$
<Wizard> ło
<Diabelko> Wizard: od kiedy wrzucili pulseaudio i unity już na stałe, to nie ma alsamixera domyślnie
<LUbuntu> Diabełko tylko ze ja po instalacji systemu na czysto nie mam tego ani tego i zero dzwięku nie wiem dlaczego
<LUbuntu> tylko na Lxde tak mam a żalezy mi na tym akurat
<Diabelko> a czy komputer jest nowy?
<LUbuntu> Diabelko na Xfce mi się wydaje że alsa mixer domyślnie chyba jest - no mam roczny komputer więc stary nie jest
<Diabelko> bo jak jest zbyt nowy, to niestety możesz mieć problem z dźwiękiem
<Diabelko> łe, to już powinno być
<LUbuntu> mam wbudowaną kartę dzwiękową na płycie głównej Unity Kde Xfce mi wygywa dzwięk lecz tutaj nie czyżbym gdybym zainstalował ubueasy i brakujące komponenty nie powinno być dobrze wtedy ?
<LUbuntu> ok mam to gdzieś ;/ wracam na xfce wszystko działa na nim jak należy
<LUbuntu> ok do potem i dziękuję za pomoc :-)
<LUbuntu> chyba ze radzicie zainstalować KDE ale uzywam tylko samego internetu i nic więcej ?
<nn52> Wizard, nie uwierzysz!
<nn52> Dobra wszystko działa poprawnie! jak nigdy. Jest 3D, jest nowe jajko i wszystko git ;)
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5_ZiNXsA5c
<ntat> [:
<Demorion> Witam all
<nn52> Witam You
<Demorion> Witam wszystkich* i you nn52 też
<nn52> -.*
<nn52> a wimta cię :) co słychać
<zvy> 6
<zvy> udało się komuś uruchomić, 64bitową wersje skype'a?
<nn52> zaraz ci powiem
<nn52> ino gdzieś wrzuce obrazek
<nn52> http://zapodaj.net/images/023feced8715.png proszę
<nn52> zvy, http://zapodaj.net/images/023feced8715.png
<nn52> a czemu miało by się nie udać?
<Dreadlish> zvy: multilib
<Dreadlish> tyle ci powiem
<Dreadlish> idzie odpalić
<ubuntu> instaluję XUbuntu :-) które u mnie jako jedyne chodzi jak należy bez problemów a z LXDE daję sobie spokój
<nn52> xubuntu :D współczuję :)
<zvy> na fedorze polecialo...
<ubuntu> nn52 a dlaczego wspóczujesz :D ?
<zvy> mi na mint 12 z kde wypluwa skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dreadlish> to przeczytaj jeszcze raz z zrozumieniem
<zvy> a paczke z tym libxss mam
<Dreadlish> nie ma biblioteki libxss, weź ją to kierwy nędzy ściągnij
<nn52> ubuntu, a nie ważne :D, ja uciekłam z kubuntu na Fedore z KDE4  =)
<denysonique__> nn52: Archa polecam
<Dreadlish> i teraz sie zwalają archohejterzy
<zvy> dobra zassysne z google ;>
<nn52> denysonique__, a dobry arch, ale szybko pada :D
<zvy> no ja wlasnie z archa na minta przeskakuje
<zvy> bo mi sie juz nie chce gezebac w /etc/ ;]
<Dreadlish> z archa na minta
<Dreadlish> masochizm pełną gębą
<zvy> od lat siedze na archu
<zvy> od 0.7
<denysonique__> nn52: mnie nie padl ani razu
<Dreadlish> 0.7?
 * denysonique__ od nowego roku Gentoo => Arch
<zvy> byly kiedys kolejne plytki numerowane
<Dreadlish> mów od którego roku
<nn52> denysonique__, mi padł na drugi dzień  - znikła cała partycja "/" - sama od siebie... został tylko home i swap... xD
<Dreadlish> nn52: fsck + mount i wszystko jest
<zvy> http://www.archlinux.org/news/arch-linux-07-wombat-released/
<zvy> czyli wychodzi ze okolo 2005
<ubuntu> nn52 miałem mint :-) nie zbytnio mi się podobało a z XUbuntu jako jedyny system co nie mam z Nim żadnych problemów a miałem sporo tego zainstalowanego
<Dreadlish> to coś chyba słabo siedzisz, jak ci sie nie chce grzebać w etc
<nn52> Dreadlish, a własnie to spowodowało że całkowicie rozp... mi cały obraz partycji czy jak to tam się nazywai znikło swap i home.... jakiś bład wyskoczył po fsck
<Dreadlish> pomijając to, że w archu nie ma co grzebać
<Dreadlish> nn52: to na czym ty to? hitlerfs?
<nn52> Dreadlish, EXT4 w tedy
<Dreadlish> wtedy*
<nn52> TERAZ TEÅ» EXT4.. Xd
<Dreadlish> jakiś błąd
<zvy> pojecie mam, ale sie starzeje i zaczynam miec ochote na sys... dziala od reki, a nie zadziala jak sobie zrobisz
<Dreadlish> czytanie ze zrozumieniem się kłania kobito
<nn52> pewnie tak
<Dreadlish> ja wole mieć minimal i do tego sobie dowalać
<Dreadlish> niż mieć krowę i z krowy wywalać
<Dreadlish> i coś się jeszcze spieprzy
<ubuntu> na Unity mi menu znikało ... Kde mi muli Lxde dzwięku nie mam a na xUbuntu wszystko mam :D
<nn52> ubuntu, Mint ostatnimy razy się sypie... MGSE się po updejtach sypie.... MATE DM nie nadaje się do użycia, bo sypią sie panele.w Xubuntu nie działa kompletnie ibus, a nie które aplikacje wychodzą za Tray , tworząc trugi tray na górze.... :) , Lubuntu ma problem z dźwiękiem i program w obramowaniem nie których aplikacji np. okien rozmów z kadu....
<zvy> Dreadlish: przez lata, jeszcze przed archem, mialem to samo, wolalem postawic minimum i reszte wedlug widzi mi sie doinstalowac
<zvy> ale ostatnio mi sie zmienia ;]
<nn52> w ubuntu sypie się unity ... słabo działajacy tray - aplikacje minimalizowa do tray tj znikają, a nie które są , a nie które nie da się zmaksymalizować z traya, albo ikonki zlewqej strony (te menu inity) zacina się.
<zvy> no ja unity na 100% nie bede uzywac, wole kde
<zvy> mint 12 jest ok, jak narazie
<zvy> z kde
<nn52> lub znika okienko kopiowania / przenoszenie... więc...  z dwojga złego kde :)
<nn52> ew. XFCE xD
<zvy> choc jeszcze nadal archa trzymam, moze zawroce
<Dreadlish> czego "xD"?
<Dreadlish> xfce to bardzo dobre środowisko
<zvy> jak juz to robilem nie raz ;]
<nn52> Dreadlish, nie mówie że nie , mnie sie podoba :P, mam na noteboku
<zvy> worker jest zajedwabisty... jak ktos jest na tyle stary ze pamieta amige i smigal na dopusie 4.x, to sie bedzie czul jak w domu ;]
<zvy> na slaby sprzet szczegolnie dobry
<zvy> doczytalem wlasnie... ten 64bitowy skype i tak uzywa 32bitowych bibliotek i stad muka
<zvy> ale szajs robia ;/
<ubuntu> zvy,  no ja akurat nie narzekam :-)
<kklimonda> nn52: kiedy używałaś unity ostatnio?
<kklimonda> bo poza trayem (który standardowo jest wyłączony) to z resztą tych rzeczy sam nie miałem problemu
<nn52> kklimonda, no widzisz, kadu / xchat tragicznie działa P
<nn52> skype wzorowo
<nn52> ładnie się maksymalizował
<Ashiren> :O
<ubuntu> nn52,  masz rację co to unity :-)
<kklimonda> nn52: bo kadu i xchat nie są dodane do whitelisty standardowo
<zvy> ubuntu: no ja tez nie narzekam, wlasnie zainstalowalem 32bitowego z calym zapleczem i smiga ;]
<kklimonda> więc się w tray nie pojawiają
<ubuntu> kklimonda a kto uzywa kadu :P ? jak jest pidgin :D
<kklimonda> to Linux, każdy używa tego czego chce
<ubuntu> racja :-)
<Blacky> ubuntu: Pidgin jest cieńki, na Linuksa Kadu najlepsze >3
<nn52> pidgin niema z tego co wiem synchronizacji z serverami gg :)
<ubuntu> Blacky no mi się akurat Pidgin podoba :-) szczególnie z tym że mozna kontakty wysyłać oraz pobierać z serwera itp: a Kadu owszem ładniej wygląda i ma emotki ale na to nie patrze nie narzekam ani na to ani na to lecz na unity na kadu nie ma wejśćia w narzędzia
<ubuntu> a tu mam odrazu domyślnie zainstalowanego Pidgina więc po co mi kadu :-)
<ubuntu> nn52,  ma :-)
<nn52> zauwarz ze pidgin tez dupiato działą jezeli chodzi o tray w unity
<kklimonda> nn52: pidgin dodaje się do messaging menu
<zvy> je**ć gadu jak jest skype ;]
<ubuntu> :D
<zvy> teraz skype jest wlasnoscia naszego przyjaciela mikromiekiego wiec sama radosc ;]
<nn52> QQ i tak lepsze =D
<ubuntu> tylko nie umiem z Pidgina skype uruchomić a podobno jest taka możliwość
<ubuntu> oraz Fecboka zrobić konta :P
<zvy> paczki sa integrujace ze skype
<nn52> Pejbok - używa ktoś tego?
<zvy> ale i tak skype trzeba zainstalowac
<nn52> Pejsbok
<zvy> nie ma niezaleznej wtyczki
<nn52> QQ the best! - działa kamerka, głos, pisanie , dodatkowo ładny lay, i transfer plików , nie mówiąc o wysyłaniu dowolnej przestrzeni pulpitu jako obrazek ;] - który Linuksowy komunikator to ma ;D
<ubuntu> zvy,  a co powiesz o tlenie :P ?
<ubuntu> dla mnie dziadostwo ;/
<nn52> i używa go ponad miliard użytkowników na świecie xP
<ubuntu> :-)
<kklimonda> nn52: empathy też to potrafi ;)
<nn52> kklimonda, na empathy szwankuje gg - nie da się ściągnąć kontaktów.
<nn52> kklimonda, a nie raz nawet nie chcą się pokazać boksy "Numer GG: i Hasło:" ;)
<ubuntu> kklimonda ale na empathy mimo ze kontakty na nowo cza wpisać zrobione a po uruchominiu pc na nowo i uruchomienia nie mam kontaktów i na nowo muszę wpisywać wszystkie jak leci :D
<nn52> przy logowaniu :D
<nn52> emapthy to największy syf jeśli chodzi o wsparcie dla protokołu gg....
<ubuntu> nn52,  Jestem za :-) tylko abyś nie myslała że słodze xD
<kklimonda> najwyraźniej już powoli przechodzi zapotrzebowanie na ten protokół ;)
<kklimonda> parę lat temu nie używając gg odcinałeś się od większości znajomych, teraz już wszyscy mają google talka ;)
<nn52> kklimonda, u mnie na 151 kontaktów na GG, tylko 0 ma Google Talka
<kklimonda> nn52: e tam, ile osób na konto na gmailu?
<ubuntu> nn52,  sporo masz kontaktów : ja nino 10 :D jak i na skypie
<nn52> na skype mam ok 300 :)
<zvy> ubuntulog: nic o nim nie powiem, bo w sumie chyba nigdy nie uzywalem ;]
<ubuntu> dlatego mówią że Kobiety są szalone
<zvy> ubuntu:
<ubuntu> zvy,  tak ? :-)
<nn52> konto na gmail mają chyba 5-6 osób :P
<zvy> ubuntu: to co wyzej ;] zly nick wywolalem ;]
<kklimonda> nn52: jejku, w strasznie dziwnych kręgach się obracasz :D
<kklimonda> prawie wszyscy moi znajomi z gmaila korzystają
<nn52> kklimonda, ale nie moi :)
<kklimonda> chociaż faktem jest, że nie mam ich 300+ ;)
<nn52> bardzo dużo mam na MSN Messanging :)
<kklimonda> może przy takiej liczbie by się statystyki zmieniły
<kklimonda> nn52: o? amerykanie jacyś?
<nn52> no... i czesi , węgrzy :)
<inzaghi89> kklimonda, podobnie zwolennikiem gtalka jestem ;)
<nn52> zachodnia jewropa na  tym jeździ :P
<nn52> ja zaraz wracam
<kklimonda> inzaghi89: ja nie jestem - google i tak wie o mnie za dużo, ale xmpp to dobry protokół po prostu ;)
<inzaghi89> kklimonda, wiesz kto co lubi, google go nie wymyśliło i mają specyficzny xmpp. Na pewno jest niezawodny pod kątem uptime'u :)
<inzaghi89> ja lubię usługi google, wie dużo... za dużo, ale i tak jestem ich zwolennikiem, choć próbowałem się na live.com przenieść
<kklimonda> live jest strasznie marny
<kklimonda> ja po prostu przestałem używać webappów googlowych, i to pozwala mi się przenieść na własny serwer
<inzaghi89> kklimonda, aha
<ubuntu> jaki jest program dobry to zdejmowania napisaów do filmów ?
<zvy> do sciagania? napiprojekt
<zvy> czy jakos tak
<m477> jakie VNC najlepiej zainstalowac
<zvy> skrypcik
<ubuntu> zvy,  dziękuję
<zvy> choc w sumie ostatnio nie uzywam
<zvy> wole poczekac na wersje z lektorem ;]
<zvy> lenistwo ;]
<ubuntu> m477, również
<inzaghi89> gnapi i qnapi jest pod linucha ;)
<inzaghi89> chyba że się coś zmieniło:)
 * Wizard ziewa
<ubuntu> gnapi no tak miałem go w magei lecz zaraz sprawdzę czy jest tu
<ubuntu> nie ma cza będzie na goglach znaleść czy jest
<m477> ubuntu: ?
<ubuntu> przepraszam jest to wałaśnie gnapi z nazwą co zvy  napisał napiprojekt
<ubuntu> m477,  nie nic przepraszam
<m477> tak myslaalem
<ubuntu> też mam lenia ;/ zainstaluję ubueasy i zainstaluję w ten sposób połowę programów ;-)
<Wizard> co to jest ubueasy?
<ubuntu> Wizard,  konfiguracja ubuntu dla początkujących
<ubuntu> zobacz sobie :-) https://launchpad.net/ubueasy
<Wizard> ah
<ubuntu> jest równiez na forum w ubuntu :-)
<Wizard> bleh
<Wizard> ale mi fajne naleśniki wychodzą
<Wizard> jestem w tym coraz lepszy
<Wizard> \o/
<ubuntu> 126:100 pózniej 20:00 od czego tak mi się ladują pliki :D juz od 40 minut
<ubuntu> już bym miał system zainstalowany przecie
<ubuntu> XChat tyle przecie neta nie zabiera by to tak się ładowało :P
<julek> a ja nie moge sie nadziwic...
<julek> zaktualizowalem system
<julek> spora aktualizacja, kilkaset pakietow, pare miesiecy nie aktualizowalem
<ubuntu> julek,  ja czekam na finalną czyli do 26 kwietnia :-)
<julek> i system po tym dziala zauwazalnie szybciej
<ubuntu> julek,  masz teraz 12.04 ?
<julek> nie mam ubuntu
<ubuntu> aha
<julek> a zakladalem, ze w ogole sie posypie
<ubuntu> no ja na unity zrobiłem aktualizaje i clementine mi nie chciało chodzić więc zakładam ze na 12.04 on juz nie będzie ale dlaczego nie odinstalowało tego
<ubuntu> no ja nino na ubuntu siedzę inne systemy są o d... rozbić :P
<ubuntu> tylko w przodzie mam literkę x
<drathir> m477: http://www.benchmark.pl/testy_i_recenzje/Kompendium_wiedzy_do_Android_-_czesc_1-4133.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/89tmyr2> (at www.benchmark.pl)
<drathir> co tam psujecie?
<Dreadlish> nic
<starter> cześć. Czy podczas kompilacji ze źródła architektura ma znaczenie? Czy źródła też są albo na x86 albo na amd64?
<masterlord65> czy macie jakąś sprawną metodę doboru parametrów dysków dla szybkiego działania RAID5 ?
<ubuntu> z/w
<masterlord65> testuje różne ustawienia ale to robota strasznie dlugotrwała
<mglb> starter: to zalezy czego zrodla
<inzaghi89> mc potrafi wyświetlać rozmiary plików/katalogów w ludzkich wartościach, a nie bajtach?
<inzaghi89> szukam po opcjach i chyba ślepym
<mglb> starter: generalnie nie maja znaczenia, ale jak sa tam jakies fragmenty napisane tylko na jedna architekture gdzie nie uwzgledniono wersji dla innej to to nie zadziala
<starter> mglb: szukałem czegoś do obsługi polczata i komunikatora QQ. Do tego pierwszego znalazłem AmiX'a
<masterlord65> parametry strip_cache_size, readhead dla macierzy i dla dysków....
<mglb> starter: ale generalnie jak masz zrodla to sa tylko jedne i tam juz programisci zadbali o to aby dla odpowiedniej architektury kompilowal sie odpowiedni kod
<masterlord65> szukam optymalnego usawienia - domyślne parametry są conajmniej kiepskie...... niestety metoda benedyktyńska czyli wszystkie kombinacje jest długotrwałą.... jak narazie liczy się 25 godzine
<mglb> starter: a jaki jest problem z amixem?
<starter> mglb: przy make wyskakuje mi  "collect2: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [amix] Błąd 1" . Nawet nie będę ukrywał, że wcześniej nie kompilowałem zbytnio ze źródeł
<Wizard> starter, sprawdzałeś w repo?
<drathir> starter: jesli dobre zrodlo powinno obslugiwac obie ...
<starter> Wizard: nie ma AmiXa w repo z tego co sprawdzałem.
<Wizard> cóż
<drathir> starter: pidgin
<Wizard> QQ chyba pidgin i empathy umieją
<starter> drathir: pidgin nie obsługuje polczata
<drathir> masterlord65: zalezy zapewne tez od rodzaju danych trzymanych na dysku...
<julek> polczata?
<starter> a QQ zablokowało inne klienty poza oryginalnym... Niestety wersja natywna leży i kwiczy. Próbowałem coś na niej robić i pewnie jeszcze spróbuję. A Wine działa tylko wyłącza w momencie otwarcia wiadomości ( z zegarkiem w ręku po 5 sec)
<drathir> Wizard: pidgin obsluguje polczata polecilbym poszukac w katalogu wtyczek
<drathir> starter: a probowales? cos co zablokowane przez kogos innego moze byc odblokowane hrhr
<starter> drathir: ze mnie jest taki informatyk jak z d... trąbka  ; )
<drathir> sprobuj pidgina zeby miec pewnosc ze nie dziala jest w repo
<starter> drathir na pidginie miałem wcześniej  ;) nie działa ;) Zresztą wtyczki też się naszukałem bo w nowej wersji jest usunięta . Gdzie znalazłeś że polczat na nim działa? Nie umiem się tego doszukać...
<masterlord65> drathir: narazie danych tam nie ma :)
<masterlord65> chodzi o ogolne parametry
<masterlord65> przy usawieniach standardowych dostajemy np zapis ponizej 30 MB/s a odczyt też nie lepszy... ale jak sie poszuka to mozna zmienic zapis na ponad 200
<masterlord65> chodzi wlasnie o ustawienie optymlane ktore przy okazji nie zabije procesora (wyliczanie sum kontrolnych)
<drathir> starter: http://blog.suchasplus.com/downloads/linuxqq_v1.0.2-beta1-version-fixed_i386.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/83ufsjr> (at blog.suchasplus.com)
<drathir> sprobuj czy pojdzie...
<drathir> masterlord65: moim zdaniem jesli duzo malych plikow inna konfiguracja niz duze pliki...
<drathir> dlatego dobrze sie okreslic i porzemyslec przed bo i to i to moim zdaniem dobrze nie da sie zoptymalizowac...
<drathir> a taka wielka roznica to z wersja portu sata cos mi sie kojarzy...
<masterlord65> drathir: tak jak najbardziej masz rację wielkosc pliku ma znaczenie. niestety tutaj będą i średnie pliki i duże pliczyska.
<masterlord65> ta różnica jest przy stosownych ustawieniach strip_cache_size oraz readhead dla dysków.
<masterlord65> dla stripa - 256 wartość jest drastyczna. zwiększenie do 32768 daje kopa na zapisie (choć kosztem pamięci)
<drathir> masterlord65: duze to bedzie?
<masterlord65> 8TB
<masterlord65> 5 dysków 2 TB
<masterlord65> bardziej teraz chodzi mi o ustawienie między readhead dla dysku i dla macierzy - bo od tego bedzie zalezał odczyt.
<drathir> masterlord65: po pamieci osobiscie bym pojechal...
<julek> masterlord65: a to koniecznie musi byc jedna macierz?
<masterlord65> niby mozna dac wartosci wysokie ale wlasnie zje pamiec
<julek> wszystkjie pliki tak samo wazne? watpie
<masterlord65> julek: jestem podróżnikiem... to są zdjęcia (unikalne) i filmy z wypraw na różne krańce świata
<masterlord65> zebrało się tego ponad 5 TB w 3 lata
<julek> hmm...
<masterlord65> ostatnio macierz LVM 0 poszła... wiec teraz nie mam dylematów co jest ważne a co nie :)
<drathir> julek: ja myslalem zeby to podzielic na pol i poleciec duze i male, ale jesli z automatu mialyby byc wrzucane to nie bardzo...
<masterlord65> 8 GB pamięci jest na pokłądzie wiec strasznego bólu z pamięcią nie ma.
<julek> heh... to raid6:)
<drathir> musialby byc jakis program ktory by sortowal...
<julek> o ile dobrze pamietam
<masterlord65> no nic... skrypcik zakończy testowanie wszystkich ustawien już za 2 dni :)
<masterlord65> raid 6 będzie... za 2 pensje :)
<masterlord65> kase wole pakować w przygotowanie wyjazdu kolejnego :)
<drathir> ha to moznaby bylo tak poleciec... maska na rozszerzenia ale jesli cyfrowka i zdjecia po 10-20mb to nie male pliki hrhr
<masterlord65> drathir: masz racje :) wielkość pliku pojęcie względne :)
<julek> masterlord65: w jakich ciekawych miejscach bywales?
<drathir> a nie lepiej zainwestowac w cos stylu nas-a? nie wyszloby taniej?
<masterlord65> julek: spora część afryki, duża czesć azji południowowschodniej, meksyk, usa, trochę bliskego wschodu
<drathir> jacekowski: ping
<julek> hmm
<julek> masterlord65: ile masz lat?
<julek> 65?:)
<masterlord65> teraz szykuje amerykę południwa
<masterlord65> hehe nie :)
<masterlord65> 37
<julek> :)
<drathir> i mnie bardziej ciekawi jaki sprzet
<julek> fajnie... tez bym sie przejechal do ameryki poludniowej:)
<masterlord65> drathir: NAS ostatecznie wyjdzie drozej - bo nie ma taniego nasa na duza ilosc dyskow
<julek> wlasciwie to najmniej mnie ciagnie do afryki
<drathir> sony/canon?
<masterlord65> drathir: fotograficznie: NIKON tylko NIKON :) obecnie d700
<masterlord65> wczesniej mialem d80 d90
<masterlord65> innych vendorów nie stosowalem choc mialem w ręku
<drathir> masterlord65: ale nie mowie taki poprostu osobny tani sprzet i system skonfigurowany w tryb robienia kopii cos w stylu rsync-a albo jakichs przyrostowek...
<masterlord65> julek: to trzeba poprostu wyjsc z domu... i nogi same zaniosą... a to wbrew pozorom nie sa drogie sprawy... choc tez nie tanie.... np 2 tyg (klasyczny urlop) np w tajlandii mozna zorganizaowac samodzielnie za 6 tys na 2 osoby
<masterlord65> drathir: a to tak jest pewna idea... ale skoro juz jakis stary komp jest... to mozna go jako domowy serverek wykorzystac
<drathir> masterlord65: ja lubie canona tania polke maja porzadna moim zdaniem z drozszych tez ciekawe ale jednak przegrywaja z alfa od soniaka
<masterlord65> julek: co do ameryki poludniowej - to obecnie jedyne co blokuje to koszty przelotu... ale tu tez mozna pokombinowac... np ostatnio do wenezueli mozna leciec za okolo 2 tys
<drathir> masterlord65: albo last minute szukac...
<masterlord65> drathir: canon ma ciekawe rozwiazania faktycznie ale jak juz dawniej szkla wybralem to nie ma sensu bagnetow wymieniac
<masterlord65> tak last minuta jest dobra
<masterlord65> tak lecialem do emiratow arabskich
<masterlord65> udalo sie w 2 osoby za 200 euro przeleciec
<drathir> masterlord65: i komputera nie bedzie obciazac i dyski mniej eksploatowac bo tylko zmiany beda zapisywane...
<masterlord65> ale nigdy nie robie last minuty z biura podróży tylko z lotniska
<dweller> wiadomo
<masterlord65> drathir: zostane narazie na tym co tu jest. tylko niech skonczy sie ten skrypt.... ma do zrobienia 800 przebiegów a obecnie jest 180...
<drathir> masterlord65: racja i to troche mnie dziwi ze nie wszystkie sa kompatybilne z kazdym modelem...
<drathir> fotografia jest swietna...
<masterlord65> drathir: klasyka zachowania producentow.... ostatnio nikon tez wprowadzil nowe bagnety poraz pierwszy od kilkunastu lat... niestety canon i sony czesciej zmieniaja... a co ciekawe w samych parametrach szkiel - zero różnicy
<drathir> masterlord65: dobrze wiedziec, a na jakiej zasadzie z lotniska?
<masterlord65> julek: a hiszpanski i portugalski znasz? bo takiej osoby szukamy na wyjazd... jeszcze jest czas bo wyjazd w grudniu - powazna wyprawa
<masterlord65> drathir: juz znajde ci linka
<masterlord65> jest stronka gdzie niemieccy przewoznicy pisza jakie maja wolne miejsca w najblizszych 48 gopzionach.....
<masterlord65> tylko trzeba dojechac "na sygnale" do berlina monachium lub frankfurtu
<masterlord65> juz szukam linka... minuta
<drathir> masterlord65: a przeciez jakich technologicznych cudow w mocoaniach chyba nie ma, zeby mozna bylo ujednolicic...?
<masterlord65> http://www.ltur.com/de/superlastminute/flug
<masterlord65> drathir: to nie chodzi o technologie :) to chodzi o KASE... kasę i nic wiecej
<drathir> masterlord65: dziekuje...
<masterlord65> jest dobra oferta do dominicany... 429 euro.. calkiem niezla cena
<drathir> masterlord65: swietny pomysl...
<masterlord65> 631 do Rio de Janeiro z.. no tez nie źle choć nie idealnie :)
<ntat> Uruchamiał ktoś VICE pod Linuksem?:)
<masterlord65> minus tej strony to taki ze nie jest sie elastyczny w terminach
<m477> drathir: co to? to jest do andka 4.0
<drathir> m477: ogolnie do andka moze cos ciekawego i nowego znajdziesz pomyslalem...
<drathir> masterlord65: ale to z noclegiem? O.o
<m477> drathir: aha, dzieki ale i tak 3/4 opcji tych ja w tleefonie nie posaidam
<masterlord65> drathir: no i tu sie zaczyna wlasciwa zabawa :) sa 2 opcje.... szukamy w sieci :) choc nie beedze najtaniej
<masterlord65> lub idziemy na zywiol i szukamy na miejscu - tak robilem w meksyku
<filifionka> masterlord65: a teraz gdzie szukasz?
<masterlord65> wychodzi bardzo tanio choc czasami bierze sie tylo to co jest :) bez wybrzydzania
<drathir> masterlord65: meksyk chyba goscinny czy nie bardzo?
<drathir> masterlord65: a z tej stronki http://www.ltur.com/de/superlastminute/flug
<masterlord65> filifionka: ostatnio calkiem dobrze sie szukalo na booking.com   to troche trwa ale efekty sa rpzyzwoite
<drathir> cos 7 tage
<filifionka> masterlord65: chodzi mi o kraj :)
<drathir> a ja z niemca nicht fersztejen
<masterlord65> meksyk ot jak meksyk kraj jak inne.. piekny kolorowy i ludzie super
<masterlord65> filifionka: ostatnio szukam wszystkiego co sie da o ameryce poludniowej
<masterlord65> brazylia argentyna peru boliwia i inne
<masterlord65> drathir: to jest wyjazd na 7 dni
<filifionka> masterlord65: ah. moj znajomy zwiedził w kilka miesiecy. Zaczal od Brazylii.
<masterlord65> filifionka: ja bede mial tylko miesiac wiec z musu bedziemy latac samolotami... ale tez chcemy wlasnie wiecej zobaczyc miejsc - tak samo robilismy w Azji
<masterlord65> 21 dni... tajlandia tajwan borneo bali singapur malezja
<nn52> Cześć
<filifionka> masterlord65: nieźle
<filifionka> mnie sie marza chiny i japonia :)
<masterlord65> filifionka: teraz japonia jest tania jesli chodzi o przelot
<masterlord65> ale na miejscu koszty są masakrycznie wysokie
<filifionka> masterlord65: dokładnie.
<julek> masterlord65: nie znam, ale i tak bym nie pojechal:/
<nn52> filifionka, jak będziesz zarabiać  więcej niż 200k jpy, to się utrzymasz gdzieś na obrzeżach tokio :P
<masterlord65> drathir: co potrzebujesz o meksyku
<julek> za daleko... a mnie tu nieststy teraz trzyma pare rzeczy:)
<filifionka> nn52: nie chce tam mieszkać na razie. chce tylko zobaczyc
<julek> moge sobie po europie pojezdzic
<nn52> filifionka, i tak bez 200k na miesiąć cię nie wpuszczą ;)
<masterlord65> julek: kazde miejsce jest tak samo dalekie w ciagu 2 dni mozna byc w kazdym miejscu swiata
<nn52> na 3 miechy musisz mieć 900k jpy, by cię wpuścili w ogole :)
<masterlord65> nn52: karty kredytowe i nie ma problemu
<julek> masterlord65: nie zgodze sie:)
<filifionka> nn52: piszesz z doświadczenia?
<nn52> filifionka, taa , do japoni mam blisko :)
<drathir> masterlord65: bylem ciekay czy latwo bylo znalezc nocleg bo meksykancy wydaja sie przyjaznym spoleczenstwem...
<drathir> filifionka: japonia nowa czy stara?
<masterlord65> drathir: noclegi w meksyku bez problemu.. max pół godziny czekania :)
<masterlord65> szukania
<filifionka> drathir: obie.
<masterlord65> nn52: jaki masz patent na szukanie noclegów w japoni? bo to temat trudny :)
<filifionka> ale widzę ze za 15 tysięcy na wycieczkę już tam pojadę
<drathir> nn52: witaj...
<filifionka> za połowe tego bede miec Chiny...
<starter> filifionka znam ludzi, ktorzy w chinach miesiac byli i mieli 3-4 tysiace ;)
<masterlord65> filifionka: no Chin jeszcze nie planowalem wiec tutaj nie moge ci pomóc
<masterlord65> starter: tez znam takie osoby
<nn52> masterlord65, z tym troche trudno :P - Japończycy to raczej zamknięte społeczeństwo. Nocleg za Tokio bardzo łatwo znaleść., ale w Tokio jest baaardzo drogo :)
<filifionka> masterlord65: moja matula jedzie wiosną do Chin… więc :)
<nn52> zasadniczo Tiokio i po za Tokio - to 2 różne światy , serio
<masterlord65> normalnie kanał podóżniczy sie nam zrobił :)
<filifionka> nn52: ile czasu spedziłaś w Japonii?
<nn52> filifionka, 3 miesiące :P
<drathir> nn52: mamy fachowa i rzetelna wiedze teraz... hrhr
<nn52> filifionka, w chinach 4,7 lat :) - studia ;F, bardziej ci pomoge, tylko w jaki rejon jedziesz ;]
<filifionka> nn52: na razie nie jade w żaden...
<nn52> :)
<masterlord65> na dzis znikam z sieci... wszystkim życze milej nocy. a zapewne jutro pojawie sie znowu i pogadamy o podrozach... a widze ze specjalistow tu wielu
<masterlord65> milej nocy
<nn52> polecam Koree :D
<masterlord65> bye
<nn52> nar
<filifionka> północną może, co?
<nn52> aa i cześć drathir :)
<nn52> filifionka, może być i północne i tak zwiedzisz Pyongyang i  Strefe Zdemilitaryzowaną
<nn52> nic poza tym
<nn52> ;]
<filifionka> nn52: zaraz… ale Ty kiedyś pisałaś ze nie skonczyłas studiów…?
<nn52> filifionka, w polsce :)
<nn52> na te na które chciałam iść, były płatne i strasznie drogie :)
<starter> nn52 a znasz chiński?
<nn52> nie było mnie na nie stać , ani moim rodziców.
<filifionka> i studia w chinach to była tansza opcja???
<nn52> starter, dang ran! ^^
<starter> nn52 pytam, bo mam komunikat którego nie umiem przetłumaczyć ^^
<nn52> filifionka, były za frajer :) - w ambasadzie chińskiej było ogłoszenie=D
<drathir> kolorowych...
<nn52> starter, przetłumacze w zależności od tego jakie to pismo :D tradycyjne czy Uproszczone
<nn52> jak tradycyjne, to cię przeprosze :P
<starter> nn52 prześlę Ci screena - nie umiem skopiować :P
<mglb> starter: poka, google goggles daje rade :D
<nn52> trydycyjne trzeba się naumieć ponad 10 kułek znakół
<nn52> znaków
<nn52> uproszczone wystaczy 2,5k :P
<starter> wiem wiem, uczyłem się trochę ;)
<starter> ale niewiele umiem
<mglb> czy kazdy uzytkownik linuksa uczyl sie jakiegos jezyka azjatyckiego? :P
<drathir> nn52: podobno oni przez cale zycie calego nie poznaja pisma...
<filifionka> mglb: chyba nie
<nn52> drathir, tak to prawda :)
<nn52> drathir, chińskich znaków jest ponad 80.000 :)
<mglb> drathir: tak jak Ty nie poznajesz wszystkich polskich slow :P
<nn52> gdzie 12.000 naumiesz się do 70lat :)
<drathir> nn52: arigatou
<mglb> to japonski :>
<mglb> xie xie w chinskim?
<drathir> nn52: czy jakos podobnie ;p ale znac zapewne bedziesz znac...
<filifionka> własnie - jak sie czyta w chinskim (mandarynskim jesli dobrze pamietam) "xi" ?
<nn52> ś
<nn52> xi - ś+i :)
<nn52> pinyin to głupota, bo pisane dla angoli :P
<filifionka> Ok, tak myślałam.
<nn52> znaczy flegmusów
<drathir> sheldon mandarynski kul ;p
<nn52> drathir, kantoński jest bardziej melodyczny ;]
<starter> drathir: pisałeś, że pidgin obsługuje polczat?
<Dreadlish> polczat ._.
<mglb> nn52: tak w ogole to jakie studia konczylas?
<karoles> sexczat
<starter> Dradlish ja wchodzę na jeden tematyczny i właśnie dlatego szukam ;) W sumie to wykupiony od polczatu
<drathir> nn52: wierze na slowo choc nie slyszalem zapewne...
<drathir> ze to freenoda nie znaja hrhr
<drathir> z tego co panietam to chiny lub japonia roznia sie strasznie kultura...
<BlessJah> no chiny od japonii sie strasznie roznia
<drathir> w sensie polnoc poludnie...
<drathir> ;p
<BlessJah> ech...
<mglb> drathir: z japonii to wiem tyle ze ludzie z tokyo i spoza sie roznia
<drathir> mglb: nie jestem pewien ale chyba polnoc nowoczesna polodnie ze tak powiem bardziej tradycyjne...
<nn52> drathir, co to chin to odwrotnie
<mglb> eee
<nn52> północ tradycja , południe nowoczesne
<drathir> to moze japonia jednak...
<jacekowski> drathir: pong
<mglb> drathir: w japoni na poludniu masz tokyo i inne technologiczne miasta, wiec watpie zeby tam poludnie bylo tradycyjne
<dweller> kyoto zdaje się ma dużo tradycyjnych konstrukcji
<mglb> tak, ale ma tez przemysl technologiczny
<dweller> cóż, to jest japonia
<mglb> :)
<dweller> poza tym mają mało miejsca na zabawy
<dweller> bo większość to górzysty teren
<nn52> ludki... buzia! , południe jest 70/30. wyjedźcie za tokio jakieś 20-50km od niego do jakiejś 200tys wioski i zobaczycie innych ludzi i bardzo kulturowe miasto :)
<Voldenet> mglb: to jest jak z naszą Warszawą i resztą miast
<Voldenet> tak, warszawiacy się różnią
<nn52> Warszawiakom zawsze słoma z butów wystaje
<Voldenet> a w jakim stopniu... to zależy jak spojrzeć
<m477> co za ignorancja
<Voldenet> ja próbowałem się uczyć chińskiego
<Voldenet> ale w końcu nauczyłem się tylko, że 'piciu' to piwo
<mglb> Voldenet: ludzie z tokyo nie tyle co mysla ze sa mega zajebisci i lepsi, a po prostu nie zdaja sobie sprawy z tego jak wyglada swiat poza tokyo i taki WTF maja jak cos uslysza
<drathir> jacekowski: witaj... pytanko co bardziej sie oplaca czy komp z dyskami 5x2tb w raidzie czy moze osobna maszyna tania robiaca za nas do robienia kopii danych w stylu rsync badz jakichs kopii przyrostowych?
<dweller> nn52: jakim warszawiakom, większość warszawiaków się nawet w warszawie nie urodziła ;f
<mglb> przynajmniej ja tak to zauwazylem, ale z wieloma japonczykami doczynienia nie mialem
<nn52> dweller, masz racje, warszawiacy to 0,1%
<dweller> warszawiaków hitler przetrzebił
<jacekowski> drathir: ja mam synology NASa co mi robi za takie bajery
<Voldenet> kurczę, zastanawiam się po co ja się tego japońskiego uczyłem, jak do Japonii się raczej nie wybieram
<dweller> i sama wioska została z innych miast
<drathir> mglb: czyli tu i tu nie pasuje to znaczy ze pokrecilem hrhr
<Voldenet> :D
<nn52> Voldenet, ++ za piciu :) ( Pijiu )
<dweller> pidzio
<dweller> wolę wódkę
<nn52> hua he - bimber :D
<drathir> Voldenet: zawsze cos...
<nn52> huo*  przepraszam... xD
<Voldenet> z pragnienia nie umrę
<Voldenet> :D
<nn52> Wódka.... niema sprawy FutEjia jiu <
<dweller> jak tak sobie pomyśle - chińczycy są spoko, wszyscy jak przerośnięte dzieci wyglądają
<dweller> no prawie wszyscy
<Voldenet> a reszta jak mistrz z karate kida
<Voldenet> mijadżi
<Voldenet> :D
<nn52> dweller, ja zawsze myślałam że chinczyki to kurduple.... a jak byłam na miejsu to nie jeden miał ok 1,7/1,8 ;]
<BlessJah>  /6
<drathir> jacekowski: bo tak na logiczne myslenie tani komp do backupu znacznie odciaza dyski...
<jacekowski> nie bardzo
<dweller> nn52: Ci z północy wysocy są
<dweller> ci*
<nn52> no no :)\
<Voldenet> TAK, backupy obciążają dyski
<Voldenet> i co z tego? :D
<dweller> zauważyłem jak do ojca do pracy przylatywali i ich wozić musiałem ;f
<dweller> i się upijają szybko
<Voldenet> good for us >.>
<nn52> dweller, cij z północny to nie raz jak mongoły wyglądają  xD
<dweller> nn52: ci co spotkałem nie, ale możliwe
<dweller> a
<dweller> meksykanie sa zajebiści
<dweller> jak przylecieli do ojca do fabryki to jeden wyglądał jak zbój z Desperado :D
<nn52> xD
<dweller> ale skubany znał się dobrze na turbinach
<mglb> zapewne temu go wyslali :P
<drathir> Voldenet: ale jesli dyski tylko pracuja przy pobieraniu kopii plikow a caly czas w kompie z systemem to w tym kompie gdzie system ktory sie uzywa chyba bardziej sa eksploatowane...
<jacekowski> drathir: nie sa
<mglb> drathir: odczyt nie jest lzejszy niz zapis przypadkiem?
<jacekowski> nie jest
<jacekowski> drathir: o ile dysk sie kreci caly czas i nic go nie rusza to moze sie tak krecic lata
<Voldenet> to nie są lata 80-te
<dweller> mglb: wiesz, czasami ojcu zazdroszczę, bo chociaż ma zasów w pracy od 7 rano, czasami do 10 wieczorem to jednak ślą go w delegacje do chin albo meksyku
<Voldenet> nie czytamy z taśm
<m477> zalezy z czego
<m477> z pendrive chyba jest
<dweller> albo rpa, ale do rpa nikt nie chce bo tam białych biją
<drathir> czyli na systemie eksploatowanym nie bedzie wiekszego obciazenia w raidzie niz w systemie nastawionym tylko na backup?
<Voldenet> 'pamięci flash się zużywają' :D
<Voldenet> To zabawne, nie zauważyłem nic takiego
<mglb> ja tam jakos sie do podrozy przekonac nie umiem, wiec mi zadna zaleta ;P
<m477> poczekaj 50 lat
<jacekowski> drathir: zalezy
<dweller> mglb: mnie ciągnie w tamte rejony, wszędzie gdzie nie ma kapitalizmu by usa i europe
<jacekowski> dweller: zesrasz sie
<dweller> może
<jacekowski> dweller: w chinach masz prawo dzungli
<jacekowski> prawie ze
<mglb> ja do japonii chcialem, ale w polsce ledwo sobie radze wiec sobei odpuszcze pchanie sie do japonii.
<dweller> jacekowski: we wsi
<jacekowski> w miescie to samo
<jacekowski> tam nie dostajesz nic od rzadu
<jacekowski> podatki sa niskie tez
<jacekowski> bardzo niskie
<jacekowski> ale nie ma prawie nic w zamian
<drathir> myslac logicznie jesli sie korzysta aktywnie z systemu to wszystkie dyski miela dodatkowo dane na bierzaco, bo raid, jesli drugi komputer tez jest w raidzie i robi tylko backup nie calego systemu a danych dajmy na to zdjec to bedzie mniej obciazaj dyski bo bedzie tylko zmiany w zdjeciach kopiowal a nie uzywal dyskow caly czas je obciazajac...
<dweller> jacekowski: w hutongach, nie w mieście
<jacekowski> dweller: widac nie byles w chinach
<jacekowski> dweller: w chinach masz kapitalizm
<dweller> nie, ojciec był, łącznie 2 lata
<jacekowski> i jak jestes bezrobotny i nie masz pieniedzy to nie ma zasilku
<jacekowski> dlatego ludzie pracuja za miske ryzu
<jacekowski> bo lepsze to niz nic
<dweller> nom, i?
<jacekowski> nie ma panstwowej sluzby zdrowia
<mglb> jacekowski: wymieniasz wlasciwie same zalety.
<jacekowski> jestes chory, a pracujesz za miske ryzu to jestes w glebokiej dupie
<jacekowski> mglb: ja nie mowie ze sa to wady
<jacekowski> mowie tylko ze wiekszosc ludzi z europy albo usa by sie zesralo jakby tam mieli zaczac zyc
<mglb> patrzac od strony ludzi ktorzy cos umieja i moga pracowac w miare dobrymm miejscu
<dweller> jacekowski: ale co z tego wynika?
<jacekowski> to ze chiny to raj dla kogos kto cos umie
<jacekowski> ale jak jestes magistrem po marketingu i zarzadzaniu to sie tam zesrasz
<m477> :D
<jacekowski> zreszta takich tam nie chca
<dweller> jacekowski: jak jesteś białym magistrem po marketingu to wezmą Cię jako maskotkę
<mglb> lol.
<dweller> bo jesteś biały i przynosisz prestiż
<jacekowski> jak chinczycy budowali ich koleje szybkie
<jacekowski> dweller: za duzo internetu sie naczytales
<dweller> też
<mglb> dweller: a jak sobie w polsce radzisz z praca?
<jacekowski> jak budowali te koleje, to czescia konraktu bylo to ze siemens wybuduje fabryke u nich i tam beda wszystko montowac
<m477> i co z tego wynika?
<nn52> siema jestem :)
<starter> ;)
<dweller> mglb: biorąc pod uwagę że przez złe wybory 3x jestem studentem 1 roku to nie jest źle
<jacekowski> dweller: studia nie sa dla kazdego
<jacekowski> zawodowka zawsze otwarta
<nn52> o czym gadacie?
<mglb> dweller: w sumie dobrze, ja tam ciagne moj 1 zly wybor do konca :P
<m477> ;]
<dweller> mglb: mam 5 lat na powrót do złego wyboru od momentu zrezygnowania
<mglb> jacekowski: generalnie sa dla kazdego i z takiej politechniki poznanskiej nie da sie wyleciec jesli tego nie chcesz.
<dweller> więc jest jeszcze szansa :d
<dweller> ale nie każdy musi być inżynierem
<dweller> a nie kryje się że fizyka nie jest moją królową
<nn52> wg. mnie w polsce masowe chodzenia na studia, to produkowanie bezrobotnych :)
<mglb> dweller: ale zaraz, Ty siedzisz na jednym kierunku tyle czy zaczynasz od nowa inne kierunki?
<dweller> mglb: od nowa inny na innej uczelni, daleko od starej
 * m477 jest inzynierem
<nn52> m477, czego?
<dweller> picia
<dweller> i ćpania
<m477> co czego
<nn52> inżynier od czego
<mglb> :)
<m477> dweller: w tym to habiltacja
<dweller> rehabilitacja chyba
<m477> :(
<dweller> ;)
<m477> nn52: od siedmiu bolesci
<nn52> m477, aa t dobry kierunek ;]
<m477> zamawiany
<dweller> mglb: wolę rozwijać swoje zainteresowania elektroniką swobodnie, bez huchania jakiegoś starego pierdla nad karkiem
<mglb> nn52: u mnie na wydziale (ktory ma najlepsza mozliwa kategorie jakosci) jak sie wyleci za niezaliczenie zbyt wielu przedmiotow to odwolanie wystarczy napisac i studiujesz znowu heh
<dweller> mglb: rly?
<dweller> wiesz jak to wygląda na politechnice gdańskiej?
<mglb> tak, typ u mnie na roku jest ktory tak wlasnie zrobil
<nn52> dobra.... 7 nad ranem ;), spadam, bo szefo za 20 minut przyjdzie i zobaczy że się opierdalam na IRcu xD
<dweller> ruchają cię na kasę za poprawki aż sam nie odejdziesz :d
<mglb> +kilka odwolan do innych rzeczy
<m477> ;D
<nn52> w zasadzie to 6 nad ranem,
<dweller> nawet nie musisz nic robić
<dweller> oni nie skreślają z listy studentów
<dweller> czekają aż sami się skreślą i tylko wpisują po kolei powtarzanie roku :D
<nn52> he ciekawe, dobra lece xP
<mglb> u nas chyba jakies negatywne konsekwencje maja za znikanie studentow, bo jak cos nie tego to szef katedry (kazdej) czerwony ze zlosci ze jak to student moze wyleciec :P
<m477> raczej smutne
<dweller> no smutne
<mglb> dweller: jaka elektronika sie zajmujesz?
<dweller> troche DAC się bawiłem i arduino
<mglb> czyli bardziej programowanie mikrokontrolerow?
<dweller> nom
<dweller> ale wolę informatykę studiować
<dweller> nie jestem elektronikiem z powołania, traktuje to jako luźne hobby
<mglb> no i ja chcialem ale nie wyszlo i studiuje automatyke i robotyke :P
<Dreadlish> kasiasty kierunek
<dweller> który? ;g
<dweller> ;f
<Dreadlish> air gdzieniegdzie?
<mglb> niby tak ale nie kreci mnie to :S
<dweller> air wszędzie jest taki sam i w większości to elektronika właśnie jest
<Dreadlish> no
<mglb> dweller: no nie do konca
<dweller> ale nie miałem siły to tępego chu od fizy na politechice
<dweller> do*
<mglb> na poczatku tak, pozniej wiecej programowania
<dweller> programowanie mikrokontrolera
<mglb> hm akurat mikrokontrolerow nie mialem i chyba miec nie bede do konca inz :)
<mglb> aktualnie fpga robimy
<mglb> wczesniej uklady scalone
<dweller> na elektronice też fpga jest
<dweller> więc wiesz
<mglb> wiem, ale to tylko jeden przedmiot, a reszta to sterowanie robotami
<dweller> patrzyłem program air vs elektronika i to jest strasznie podobne
<mglb> wiec glownie obliczenia + programowanie ich na labkach
<dweller> poza tym że air ma troche mechaniki jeszcze
<mglb> tak
<mglb> troche :)
<dweller> no u mnie mechaniki w ogóle nie było
<mglb> obroty i przeksztalcenia to codziennosc ;-)
<dweller> poza podstawami
<mglb> ale generalnie mnie kreca systemy operacyjne, sieci i bezpiecznstwo wiec mnie to meczy psychicznie :P
<mglb> dweller: ale Ty byles rok na air, tak?
<dweller> no ja po dwóch latach zrezygnowałem, zmieniłem uczelnię, miasto i inżynierem już nie będę w najbliższym czasie
<dweller> chociaż jak rok poczekam to na inż się załapię :D
<mglb> u mnie air zaczelo sie na 5 semestrze wlasnie
<dweller> nie
<dweller> 2 lata na elektronice
<mglb> tzn takie prawdziwe air
<dweller> fajne to było, ale pracy po tym nie znajdziesz jeżeli nie masz do tego zacięcia
<dweller> a jak u mnie na roku może z 10 osób potrafi radio chociażby zbudować
<dweller> potrafiło
<dweller> to nie ma sensu
<dweller> imo
<dweller> oni znają teorię, ale praktyki ni cholera
<mglb> dweller: to moga uklady scalone projektowac ;P
<dweller> żeby jeszcze wiedzieli
<dweller> nie twiedze że nie potrafią
<dweller> ale większość się nawet nie interesowała tym co studiuje
<dweller> po prostu studiuje bo tak
<mglb> ale to jest standard wszedzie chyba
<dweller> no ja tak nie mogłem
<dweller> widać mam jeszcze jakieś szczątki ambicji ;f
<mglb> ja tak nie umiem nawet, nie naucze sie czegos jak nie wiem po co :P
<dweller> no ja tak nie umiałem
<dweller> więc dałem sobie spokój
<luigi69> Przepraszam, mam taki problem z antywirusem Clam:
<luigi69> Virus Detected and Removed: winnow.compromised.ts.phpexploit.5.UNOFFICIAL
<dweller> po co Ci antywirus?
<luigi69> Jak mógłbym go naprawić, żeby został stolerowany?
<luigi69> dweller dla ochrony.
<dweller> czego?
<luigi69> Serwera.
<mglb> luigi69: mysle, ze na kanale clamav szybciej pomoga, szczegolnie o tej porze
<mglb> a tak przy okazji, jak sie ma skutecznosc ochrony poprzez wykrywanie sygnatur takim clamav, do zabezpieczania serwera przez selinux/apparmor/... ?
<dweller> wiesz, filtruje pliki które pobierają inny może
<mglb> to tak :) ale mi chodzi o zabezpieczanie serwera
 * mglb musi w koncu skonfigurowac selinux na desktopie
<dweller> linux jest tak niszowy że tego raczej wirusami nikt nie chce ruszać
<mglb> ruszaja
<dweller> bardziej włamy
<mglb> jest na bardzo duzej ilosci serwerow, a serwer jako zombie jest fajniejszy niz 50 domowych komputerow
<mglb> dweller: po udanym wlamie trzeba byc scriptkidem zeby sobie backdoora w systemie nie zostawic ;-)
<mglb> pamietasz fail z randomem w ssh w debianie? phalanx wtedy latal gdzie sie da ;-P
<dweller> ;]
<mglb> http://packetstormsecurity.org/files/42556/phalanx-b6.tar.bz2.html
<mglb> na desktopie patrzac po forach jakby sie dalo userowi ubuntu prawdziwego wirusa na ubuntu i powiedzialo mu ze to wirus to by cie wysmial i specjalnie uruchomil bo na linuksie wirusy nie dziala :P
<mglb> s/userowi/przecietnemu userowi/
<drathir> mglb: dobre prawa dostepu bez luk i powinno dac rade
<mglb> no, ale luki sie zdazaja wszedzie, i nie zawsze info o nich leci do devow lub na jakas publiczna liste jako full disclosure
<drathir> mglb: ale luki w prawach dostepu do plikow... ssh czy inne protokoly raczej przewaznie szybko lataja...
<mglb> masz pewnosc, ze kazdy kto znajdzie 0day oglosi to publicznie albo zglosi do devow, zamiast po cichu zrobic sobie botnet/sprzedac to komus kto to zrobi?
<mglb> jak luka jest juz znana to juz po wszystkim wlasciwie, zostaje pytanie czy ta luka nie byla znala wczesniej komus kto nie mial dobrych zamiarow
<drathir> nie mam pewnosci ale zachowania wlasnego sprzetu chyba raczej sie zna...
<drathir> jakis munin i mozna sledzic rozne zachowania nietypowe odbiegajace od normy...
<mglb> ale jak masz rootkit w kernelu to spod tego systemu juz zadnej informacji nie mozesz zaufac, ani liscie plikow, ani strace ani tcpdump
<drathir> mglb: nawet jak ktos Ci sie dostanie do systemu to prawa uzytkownikow minimalne...
<mglb> tak, ale pamietaj ze sa dziury, niedawno chociazby w sudo byla
<drathir> mglb: sa programy do wykrywania rootkitow i zmian w waznych plikach...
<mglb> ale nie spod systemu ktory ma rootkita
<drathir> mglb: ok a nie masz blokady do ssh dodanej ze przy wiekszej liczbie prob bana adres dostaje?
<mglb> bo na koncu i tak kazdy program rzada informacji z kernela, ktore sa falszowane
<drathir> psad dodatkowo...
<mglb> a co jak proba jest 1? :P
<drathir> O.o efekt motyla 2
<mglb> ok ja spadam spac, bb
<drathir> mglb: to znaczy ze logujesz sie Ty hrhr
<drathir> ale nie teraz
<drathir> w srode dopiero...
<drathir> mglb: jesli juz tak Ci zalezy na bezpieczenstwie to uzytkownikow w maszynach wirtualnych...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-25
<dweller> ja miałem, w środku lata
<dweller> alergie \o/
<dweller> wpierw oskrzela, potem pluca ;f
 * szkodnik nienawidzi przeprowadzek- od godziny szuka ladowarek do telefonow i nadal nie ma pojecia, gdzie moga byc
<Drathir> nosz kurczaki... dlaczego wczesniej nie znalem tego programiku? na pierwszy rzut oka elegancki bez cudow i wrecz mi sie spodobal...
<BlessJah> jakiego programiku?
<Drathir> clementine
<Drathir> szkodnik: kabel usb pod reka moze masz? moze ten model tez potrafi spod usb...
<BlessJah> integruje sie toto? z unity?
<szkodnik> drakhan, nie posiadam takiego kabla :P
<szkodnik> ladowarka gdzzies jest :D
<szkodnik> Drathir, tfu
 * BlessJah ma zawsze przy sobie microUSB
<szkodnik> BlessJah, gratuluje ;)
<szkodnik> pozycz :D
<Drathir> BlessJah: ikonke ma... ale nie mam zielonego pojecia niestety mam xfce4...
<BlessJah> podaj adres, moge jutro rano podskoczyc
<BlessJah> szkodnik: tylko musialabys mnie przenocowac, gdansk daleko a nie chce mi sie calego dnia w pociagu spedzic
<BlessJah> hm... przez rano mam na mysli ze rano wsiade w pociag
<DaZ> Drathir: na archkanale co chwila ktoś pisze o clementine, tutaj z tego co kojarze też pisałem o clementine
<DaZ> jak siedzisz pod jakims kamieniem to sie nie dziw.
<BlessJah> DaZ: moze ma zycie?
<BlessJah> albo stara sie sprawiac takie wrazenie
<DaZ> nie, nie ma <:
<Drathir> szczerze polecam HDW-29713-001
<BlessJah> siostra ma fajna ladowarke do samsunga
<BlessJah> ale nie chciala mi pozyczyc jak do domu wrocilem
<BlessJah> bo jej jest do samsunga, a ja mam nokie :/
<Drathir> DaZ: bardzo mozliwe, ale teraz szukalem czegos graficznego oprocz mpd i mocp, a reszta tych co byly w ubu ciezkie jakos tak troche mi sie wydawaly...
<dweller> cmus, deadbeef
<dweller> clementine spoko, na windowsie ;)
<DaZ> dedbif taki gtkowy ;_;
<dweller> nom
<Drathir> BlessJah: o ile nie masz niewiadomo jakiego potwora powinno uciagnac bez problemu... ja mialem taka sytuacje z ladowarka od n900 co byla w zestawie raczej uszkodzona, bo niby mocniejsza od tej co podalem a nie radzi sobie z ladowaniem a ta rim-owska na 750mA elegancko daje rade...
<Drathir> i co najwazniejsze male jest piekne...
<Drathir> a i przy okazji tez za kabel usb tez jest w stanie robic...
<Drathir> dweller: cmus mam na n900 ale tak jakos mocp mi troszku bardziej odpowiada, wiem ze z niego kombajn nie jest ale jak szybko czegos szukam czy przegladam to wydaje mi sie najwygodniejszy...
<BlessJah> Drathir: jak podepne za slaba, to ladowac sie bedzie dluzej i tyle
<BlessJah> ide spac o/
<Drathir> a tak do tej pory qmpdclient-a do mpd uzywalem i polecam...
<Drathir> BlessJah: no tak powinno chyba ze zabezpieczenia za slabe i padnie... ale to nie problem, bo na wylaczonym bezpieczniej powinno byc hrhr
<Drathir> BlessJah: kolorowych...
<didek> Co to za poniedziałek :|
<Wizard> Cześć.
<didek> Siema
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<Wizard> Odnośnie wczorajszej rozmowy o przełączaniu okien: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/faERUQuZG7E/new-window-switching-method-added-to-unity
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ae2atxq> (at feedproxy.google.com)
<DaZ> lolco
<DaZ> czy mi sie wydaje, czy te ziemiołamiące ficzery ma każde inne środowisko od dawna :v
<Wizard> Ma.
<Wizard> Przecież nikt ci tego nie każe używać :)
<DaZ> ja tylko podziwiam średniowiecze.
<Wizard> Nikt nie broni.
<jacekowski> WOW
<jacekowski> jestem pod wrazeniem
<jacekowski> podlaczylem ekran do laptopa po displayport
<jacekowski> i po prostu zadzialal
<Voldenet> LOL
<Voldenet> a wiesz, że na windowsie też tak jest? :D
<Voldenet> a na linuchu?
<Voldenet> XrandR says: error nr 24328342
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie
<jacekowski> mowie ze na linuxie tak zrobilem
<jacekowski> i zadzialalo
<jacekowski> to ze na windowsie dziala od 15 lat to wiedzialem
<jacekowski> ale nie wiedzialem ze w koncu pod linuxem to dziala
<gjm> \o
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, to pewnie przejściowe
<kichawa> ;>
<jacekowski> to fedora jest
<jacekowski> wiec moze nie popsuja
<jacekowski> w ogole podoba mi sie ta fedora
<jacekowski> dziala, szybko sie odpala a yum taki nawet przyjemny
<jacekowski> i odpala sie w mniej niz 20s
<jacekowski> jedyne co
<jacekowski> to ze kostka wyglada do dupy w compizie jak sie ma wiecej ekranow
<DaZ> na co komu kostka ;_;
<DaZ> jedyna słuszna metoda wyswietlania pulpitow to wall :v
<Voldenet> po co komu te pedalskie efekty
<Voldenet> one tylko utrudniają pracę
<CookieM> nastolatkom
<Voldenet> ?
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> bo dorośli ludzie nie pracują na linuchu
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> a jak już pracują, to po ssh
<CookieM> Linux pracuje dla dorosłych a bawi dzieci
<Voldenet> nie mam dziś czasu na flejma
<Voldenet> ale xorg to porażka imo
<DaZ> sam jesteś pedalskie efekty :v
<jacekowski> mam ubuntu livecd 12.10
<jacekowski> zainstalowalem openssh-server
<jacekowski> i wywala mi upstart blad unknown job: ssh
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze siedzi plik w /etc/init.d/ssh
<jacekowski> a juz znalazlem
<BlessJah> sshd?
<BlessJah> sshd?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to jakos przy pomocy inotify lapie nowe uslugi
<jacekowski> i nie zlapalo
<jacekowski> trzeba bylo zrobic initctl reload-configuration
<Wizard> Voldenet: Prawdziwy wojownik.
<Voldenet> Wizard: staram się jak mogę :)
<Voldenet> walczyć trzeba do końca, bo pieniądze niezłe, a nadzieja umiera ostatnia
<Wizard> Pieniądze.
<Wizard> Nomnomnomnom..
<Wizard> To czego używają dorośli w pracy? Może maka?
<Voldenet> tego co dają, ale zwykle dają windowsa
<Voldenet> :D
<gjm> AmigaOS
<Voldenet> gjm: widzę, że metody tortur opanowane do perfekcji
<Wizard> No tak, łindołs w pracy to świetna wymówka dla opieprzania się. Kompiluje się. Kopiuje się. Startuje. I wszystko 4 razy dłużej niż normalnie.
<Voldenet> podsunę jeszcze ReactOS
<Wizard> Omnomnomnomnom.
<Voldenet> linux i windows w jednym
<Voldenet> stabilność windowsa i user-friendliness linucha
<Voldenet> :D
<gjm> Wszystko co najlepsze :)
<Wizard> Chyba trzeba powrócić do starożynej techniki pnia i siekiery.
<BlessJah> nie tak starozytnej znowu
<jacekowski> amigaos to najlepszy os jaki byl
<Wizard> jacekowski: Nieprawda, bo GEOS!
<Dreadlish> basic c64 :v
<Wizard> O tak!
<bez> elo
<jacekowski> 5 2 0
<bez> odkad zaaktualizowalem ubuntu tnie mi sie system i bledy wyskakuj
<jacekowski> normale
<jacekowski> przyzwyczajaj sie
<bez> troche odstrasza od ubuntu
<bez> da sie jakos to ominac?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> zainstaluj windowsa albo jakas fedore albo cos
<bez> slyszalem ze ubuntu stabilny jest ^^
<bastetmilo> bez: było stabilne jakies dwie wersjie temu
<bez> spodobal mi sie ubuntu :D
<bez> ale od aktualizacji juz nie :D
<bez> chyba ze to przez jadro
<bastetmilo> może w następnej wersji będzie lepiej :>
<Dreadlish> przeca na ubuntu jeszcze można sobie jajco samemu postawić
<Dreadlish> czy się myle?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: w teorii wszystko można, praktyka jednak od teorii nazbyt często odbiega
<bez> czyli przez to ze zaaktualizowalem jadro moze byc tak?
<Dreadlish> ale jak.
<soee> ekhm, potrzebuję małej pomocy
<soee> próbuję zainstalować na serwerze vps mysql, phpmyadmina etc
<soee> i dostaję ten błąd: http://pastebin.com/HA0PHGqG
<soee> jakieś sugestie co jest nie tak?
<soee> serwer stoi na debianie
<BlessJah> szukaleś w internetach?
<bez> jak jest po angielsku scinac sie w sensie ze np gra?
<soee> bez potocznie mozesz powiedziec ze gra warpi :)
<BlessJah> slow down
<soee> BlessJah, szukałem jest na stocku jakies info zeby edytowac plik /usr/share/dbconfig-common/data/phpmyadmin/install/mysql
<soee> i tam zmienic jedna wartosc
<BlessJah> nie znam sie na LAMP/debian/mysql/phpminiadmin
<soee> ale niestety nie pomaga mi to
<soee> ok zrobiłem :)
<bez> dajcie jakis dobry program do irca
<bastetmilo> irssi
<gjm> Dla Ciebie to XChat.
<bez> a nie smuxi?
<gjm> Teraz używasz smuxi.
<gjm> To po co pytasz?
<bez> pytam czy irssi to nie smuxi
<bastetmilo> co?
<bez> jak wpisuje do centrum oprogramowania to wyskakuje smuxi :D
<bez> jak wpisze irssi
<gjm> To może jakaś sugestia.
<gjm> >user-friendly and free IRC client for Linux, Windows and Mac OS X based on GNOME / GTK+.
<gjm> To nie irssi.
<gjm> >Smuxi is a cross-platform IRC client for the GNOME desktop inspired by Irssi.
<kretu> po co ci klient irca? nikt tego nie używa, wszyscy przez fejsika się komunikują
<bez> a wiesz jak wylaczyc powiadomienia ze ktos wchodzi i wychodzi?
<kretu> nawet gg jest w odwrocie
<bez> nie mam facebooka
<gjm> W czym? W tym smuxi?
<bez> nom
<gjm> Nie, nie wiem bo nie używam.
<kretu> a mana toto nie ma?
<Wizard> kretu: Waćpan raczy żartować?
<bez> po chuj mi facebook
<bez> po kij*
<gjm> bez: Słownictwo.
<Wizard> NIE KLNIJ!
<kretu> Wizard: sarkazm
<Wizard> kretu: Jesteś w nim mistrzem :/
<bez> kk, poprawilem sie
<Wizard> Idę do domu.
<kretu> takiemu to dobrze
<Voldenet> wszyscy wiemy, że telnet to najlepszy klient irc
<gjm> Tak jest.
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: ping
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: a może Ty wiesz kto adminuje czytelnią?
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: nope
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> szkoda
<bastetmilo> ale tam przeciez na stronie o nas jest napisane
<bez> NIGDY WIECEJ WINDOWSA
<bez> ZDRADLIWA SZMATA
<bez> lol
<bez> nic nie dziala
<bez> jak chce zmienic priorytet jakiejs aplikacji to nie moge
<bez> bo "brak dostepu"
<bez> jak to obejsc
<bez> ?
<ChaosEngine> niektórych procesów nie ruszysz, nawet jako admin
<bez> ^^
<bez> chodzi o program z wine
<ChaosEngine> bez: no to jako root spróbuj renice'ować
<bez> renice'owac:D?
<ChaosEngine> man renice
<ftpd> gjm, ?
<gjm> ftpd: Hm?
<ftpd> gjm, Co to jest 'newsbeuter' i skąd to jest na inso?
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> A to ja mam konto na insomniacu?
<ftpd> 602 Start-Date: 2012-11-01  03:50:33
<ftpd> Hmmm.
<ftpd> A 'mjg' to nie Ty?
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> Eee… nie.
<ftpd> Ooookej.
<ftpd> Zaczynam się gubić.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Dobra, znalazłem.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> to przepraszam.
<gjm> Spoooko.
<VisitorDE> hi
<VisitorDE> i need help concerning sim cards for internet usage in poland, can anyone help me ?
<bez> Zomowiec łapie młodego mężczyzne podczas godziny policyjnej:
<bez> -Student?!
<bez> -Nie, chuligan.
<bez> -A to bardzo pana przepraszam.	
<bastetmilo> bez: kanał Ci się pomylił?
<Stirlitz> e tam Norbert przebija wszystko
<qermit> jaki Norbert
<Stirlitz> qermit, http://applefobia.blogspot.com/2013/02/yes-yes-jest-nominacja.html
<Stirlitz> "emocje" ;)
<qermit> Stirlitz: nadal nie rozumiem co tutaj może być śmiesznego
<Stirlitz> "każdy przeżywa inaczej" mnie akurat śmieszy
<Stirlitz> hmm global menu w cinnamonie nie działa?
<Stirlitz> buuu
<BlessJah> Quintasan: działasz w ASI?
<l43lkr0l> Cześć! Zainstalowałem Ubuntu 12.10 i chciałbym się dowiedzieć jak zdobyć sterownik dla mojej karty graficznej ATI Radeon Mobile x1200?
<bez> elo
<bez> wlasnie mi si jakos baterii troche rozladowallo
<bez> wczasie gby byl laptop do pradu podlaczony
<bez> i ze niby 21min do naladowania
<bez> i rosnie caly czas!!
<bez> o co moze chodzic?
<Stirlitz> i enter sie zacina
<bez> wie ktos?
<BlessJah> to przez skok temperatur
<bez> nic groznego?
<BlessJah> prety krzemowe nie stykaly podczas ladowania, widocznie poruszyles laptopem i zalaczyly sie dodatkowe komory litowe
<BlessJah> nie, nic, chyba ze sie bedzie czesto powtarzac
<bez> wzrasta
<bez> 33 minuty
<BlessJah> to znaczy ze sa jeszcze komory litowe, ktore nie stykaly wczesniej
<ftpd> To pewnie rzeczywiście przez ten enter.
<BlessJah> nie przejmuj sie, elektronika powinna sobie poradzic
<BlessJah> pewnie rozgrzewa styki, zeby sie rozszerzyly i sztucznie wymusily otwarcie komor
<BlessJah> do tego jest zuzywana energia i dodatkowo powieksza sie dostepna pojemnosc
<BlessJah> dlatego czas ladowania rosnie
<bez> jak nic groznego to ok ^^, dzieki :D
<BlessJah> ide zregenerowac sily o/
<Stirlitz> najgorsze że nie podniósł prętów, katastrofa murowana
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-26
<Wizard> sysek: o/
<sysek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> Jak życie?
<sysek> dobrze
<Wizard> Miło. Mnie na ten przykład się nic nie chce.
<Wizard> Taki marazm mnie ogarnął.
<sysek> mi sie nie chce od paru dni
<sysek> ale to juz inna sprawa, czas zebrac pieniadze i uciekac stad
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> Ale jak wszyscy uciekną, to kto zostanie? :<
<Wizard> Co, mam światło gasić?
<CookieM> Kościół powie jak zwykle: 'mnóżcie się' i lud się będzie mnożył; jak pleśń
<bastetmilo> cześć
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<Wizard> Heh. Kościół.
<DeXTeD> Ja pierniczę co za ludzie, babka miała mi wysłać na e-maila treść do strony... i dostałem plik "przepisac.jpg"
<Wizard> ROTFLMAO
<Wizard> NA BASZA!
<DeXTeD> ... w tym pliku nie ma ręcznego pisma, tylko tak ~20 akapitów Ariala
<DeXTeD> Zna może ktoś jakiś darmowy i w miarę sprawny OCR pod Linuksa?
<Stirlitz> DeXTeD, http://www.onlineocr.net/ tu zobacz, kiedyś robiłem działało całkiem
<DeXTeD> Stirlitz: Dzięki, pięknie sobie poradził z tym pliczkiem :D
<kklimonda> ciesz się, że to plik .jpg
<kklimonda> a nie .xls albo .doc z wklejonym obrazkiem
<DeXTeD> Kiedyś dostałem logo w .docx
<gjm> Standard.
<DeXTeD> z zwykłym napisem
<DeXTeD> ze*
<kklimonda> nice
<DeXTeD> okazało się, że tego fonta nie miałem :)
<DeXTeD> więc nie wyszło  tak źle
<DeXTeD> I tak najlepszy był gościu co nie odebrał wysłanego towaru ze sklepu internetowego
<DeXTeD> mówił, że usuną zamówienie
<DeXTeD> okazało się, że wywalił e-maila do kosza :]
<DeXTeD> i myślał, że my o tym będziemy wiedzieć
<kklimonda> welp
<przemek_> siema chlopaki rozumiecie cos z tego pytania
<przemek_> Can you tell me in terms of mbps, how much data can we transfer with our
<przemek_> 100tb plan
<przemek_> ?
<przemek_> koles ma 1gbps port
<ChaosEngine> pyta się ile może danych przesłać w megabitach na sekundę
<uh4> cz
<jacekowski> przemek_: z komputerami robisz i po angielsku nie umiesz?
<przemek_> nie do konca rozumeim pytania
<przemek_> tzn nie twojego
<przemek_> :)
<jacekowski> to podstawowy angielski jest
<przemek_> czy ja pytam o translate?
<przemek_> lol
<DaZ> lololoolololo
<kklimonda> przemek_: pewnie chodzi mu o to jakie macie połączenie ze światem
<przemek_> no facet mnie rozwalil tym pytaniem nie wiem do konca o co mu chodzi
<kklimonda> 100TB transferu miesięcznie to średnio 40Mbit/s
<kklimonda> erm
<kklimonda> źle
<przemek_> jak to wyliczyles?
<kklimonda> 40MB/s
<kklimonda> 320MBit/s
<kklimonda> przemek_: bierzesz wartość i dzielisz przez dni, godziny, minuty i sekundy
<kklimonda> przemek_: wychodzi ci średnia wartość przy której, gdyby serwer cały czas tyle wysyłał, wyszłoby 100TB
<przemek_> super to wytlumaczyles
<kklimonda> przemek_: zakładam, że autor pyta się ile wasze połączenia są w stanie wyciągnąć "burstem"
<przemek_> Can you tell me in terms of mbps, how much data can we transfer with our
<przemek_> 100tb plan?
<przemek_> takie bylo pytanie
<kklimonda> mhm
<przemek_> wiem ze ma 1Gbps port
<przemek_> co to znaczy burstem?
<kklimonda> przemek_: ile fabryka dała
<przemek_> widze ze jestes obcykany w sieciach
<kklimonda> przemek_: czyli na przykład czy jest w stanie wykorzystać ciągłe 1Gbps przez jakiś czas
<kklimonda> 1GBit/s to ~100MB/s
<kklimonda> (no, 128)
<przemek_> czyli
<przemek_> klient moze sciagac przez miesiac 40MB/s 24h
<ftpd> Sprzedjesz usługi sieciowe i nie wiesz tego wszystkiego?
<kklimonda> 100TB można przepchąć łączem 1GBit w ciągu 10 dni
<przemek_> ftpd: ucze sie amigo :)
<ftpd> To się najpierw naucz, a potem miej 'klientów', amigo.
<przemek_> kklimonda: super to wszystko wytlumaczyles
<przemek_> wielkie dzieki
<kklimonda> przemek_: nie, pytanie jest raczej o to czy macie dość łącz do sieci innych operatorów by wysycić 1GBits na serwer
<przemek_> mamy
<kklimonda> no to odpisz mu, że jest wpięty do portu 1Gbps i tyle może wykorzystać
<przemek_> dzieki kklimonda
<ChaosEngine> albo go dopytaj o co kaman, bo jeden będzie myślał o dupie a drugi o maryni
<ChaosEngine> takie wróżenie z fusów to przecież bezsensu
<bez> do ktorej sa urzedy otwarte?
<kklimonda> sure, dopytać się zawsze warto, ale można też wysłać odpowiedź do swojej interpretacji pytania i może uda się zaoszczędzić dodatkowej wymiany poczty
<kklimonda> bez: chyba zależy od urzędów
<kklimonda> ale dłużej niż do 18 raczej na pewno nie
<bez> np starostwo powiatowe
<kklimonda> bez: spróbuj w google poszukać, zazwyczaj gdzieś są podane
<bez> wlasnie nie moge znalesc
<bez> znalazlem strone ale godzin juz nie
<bez> ;d
<kklimonda> bez: telefon może jest
<kklimonda> to zawsze zadzwonić można
<bez> nie odbieraja :D
<ftpd> Bo mają zamknięte.
<ftpd> Urzędy to tak 15-16 i fajrant.
<ftpd> bbl
<bez> kk, dzieki
<bez> !stats
<BlessJah> bez: są w temacie
<BlessJah> ale i tak jesteś nisko
<bez> z ciekawosci ;d
<marahin> ej yo, reprezent 2013 praga północ to dla moich ludzi sprawdź to i w ogóle
<marahin> ktoś wie, co czeba dociągnąć / fixnąć, bo nie dzia-a? http://d.gimb.us/b/89a89b6239585fd1c27114f13f2220fe.png
<marahin> gejtunes @ wine
 * gjm nie wie po co komu iTunes
<ftpd> Skoro jest spotify.
<Dreadlish> skoro jest spotify, po co komu itunes?
<marahin> jak ktoś musi korzystać z chujowego telefonu, a chce ściągnąć aplikacje? :\
<marahin> na szczęście tylko do połowy marca prawdopodobnie, i przesiadam się na w-miarę-ludzkiego-androida
<gjm> marahin: Słownictwo.
<marahin> uch, przepraszam, zapomniałem o topicu
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-27
<gHo> cześć, instalował ktoś z Was tiase xmpps server na ubuntu (OpenVZ)? mam [ Error occurred during initialization of VM ; Could not reserve enough space for object heap ]. Chodzi tu o limity pamięci dla VM, nie bardzo wiem jak to przeskoczyć. ustawiałem -Xms16M -Xmx64M ale się crashuje.
 * Wizard ziewa
 * soee czuc, ze Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> Ależ jesteś zabawna :)
<DeXTeD> haha :)
<elbow> dobry
<Wizard> elbow: Niezbyt.
<elbow> Wizard: czemu? słonko wyszło, czuć wiosnę
<Wizard> I psie kupy :|
<Wizard> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,114871,13467297,Chrzescijanie_LGBT_do_biskupow__nie_odrzucajcie_nas_.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/a7oyqj4> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<Wizard> LOLZORS, 3%!
<ChaosEngine> a nie %%?
<elbow> szacuje sie że każdy gatunek zwierząt ma około 10% homoseksualistów, tzn no nie każdy ale te które mają w ogóle homoseksualistów, mają ich około 10%, więc możliwe bardzo że z tych 10% 3& jest wierząca
<elbow> 3% *
<Wizard> Uh. Nie to, żebym coś miał, ale zaczynam się bać o dupsko.
<elbow> Wizard: czemu?
<Wizard> Jest mało prawdopodobne, żeby homoseksualistów było w Polsce 3%. Jakichkolwiek.
<Wizard> Uważam za mało prawdopodobne, że wliczając osoby biseksualne będzie ich więcej niż 1%.
<Wizard> To tak jak z użytkownikami Linuksa ;)
<jacekowski> elbow: gowno a nie 10%
<elbow> jacekowski: mocny argument :)
<jacekowski> elbow: jakbys mial 10% to w szkole w typowej 30 ludzi klasie mialbys 3 pedalow
<elbow> owszem
<jacekowski> no wybacz, tak nie ma
<Wizard> jacekowski: Ja rozumiem niechęć, ale czemu od razu obrażać? :P
<elbow> no wybacz, skąd wiesz?
<Wizard> Hmm, właściwie to nikt takich badań nie prowadził w tym kraju. I nie przeprowadzi, bo normalnych ludzi to nie interesuje, a organizacjom tęczowym to bardzo nie na rękę.
<jacekowski> jak policzysz wszystkich pedalow tranwestytow pedofili zoofili i innych zboczencow to na sile z 5% moze uzbierasz
<Wizard> Heh.
<elbow> Wizard: owszem, temat jest zbadany, jeszcze pare lat temu, gdy studiowałem socjologię to czytałem badania, że około 5% w polsce przyznaje się do orientacji innej niż heteroseksualna, postaram się dotrzeć do źródeł i pokazać, że szacuje się do 10%
<Wizard> elbow: Bardzo chętnie.
<elbow> jacekowski: mnie to nie rusza ale Twój opór przeciwko faktom jest bardzo symptomatyczny :)
<jacekowski> ale wlasnie nie masz faktow
<Wizard> Ja staram się unikać takich osób jak ognia i może stąd, ale nie spotkałem zbyt wielu homoseksualistów w życiu.
<jacekowski> masz jakas teorie
<jacekowski> nie podparta zadnymi porzadnymi badaniami
<Wizard> Dobra tam, walić badania. Martwi mnie, że nikt nie próbuje im pomóc :/
<elbow> jacekowski: tłumaczę wszak, że postaram się dostarczyć rzetelne źródło
<elbow> Wizard: pomóc? pod jakim względem?
<Wizard> No, lecząc.
<elbow> nie sądzę aby potrzebowali leczenia ;)
<Wizard> Hmm.. według moich (podkreślam - moich) przekonań jest to choroba. Choroby się leczy.
<Wizard> elbow: Rozumując podobnym tokiem, żaden alkoholik nie potrzebuje leczenia :P
<elbow> Wizard: to prawda, choroby się leczy, ale na szczęście nie Ty decydujesz co jest chorobą a co nie, choroba, jak i zdrowie to terminy z filozofii medycyny, i afaik homoseksualizm nie spełnia kryteriów chorobowych
<Wizard> Cóż, równie prosto można udowodnić, że spełnia :)
<elbow> Wizard: przede wszystkim aby mówić o chorobie, potrzebna jest kategoria szkody, dla organizmu, jakąż szkoda dla organizmu wyrządza orientacja homoseksualna?
<gjm> jacekowski: Masz inne słowa na określenie homoseksualistów.
<Wizard> Hmm, niektórzy paplają, że naraża na choroby weneryczne bardziej, ale to papka dla katooszołomów.
<gjm> Poza tym, nie macie o czym gadać?
<Wizard> Nic mi nie przychodzi do głowy, elbow :)
<Wizard> Jedyne, to szkodliwość społeczna, a to jest kwestia moooocno dyskusyjna.
<jacekowski> poza tym, alkoholicy przewaznie sie ukrywaja
<elbow> Wizard: jak widzisz więc nie można tu mówić o chorobie
<Wizard> Z drugiej strony, jaką szkodliwość mają zaburzenia ze spektrum autyzmu?
<jacekowski> z pedalami jest ten problem ze sie nie ukrywaja i chca wszystkim wmawiac ze to jest ok
<jacekowski> zamiast siedziec cicho
<elbow> Wizard: kognitywną
<gjm> jacekowski: 11:41 < gjm> jacekowski: Masz inne słowa na określenie homoseksualistów.
<jacekowski> geje*
<Wizard> Dobrze, można zatem również homoseksualizm uznać za zaburzenie.
<jacekowski> pasuje?
<gjm> Tak.
<elbow> Wizard: dlaczego?
<Wizard> Pociąg seksualny służy pośrednio prokreacji. Dobór partnera w dużym uproszczeniu można przedstawić przysłowiowym "przeciwieństwa się przyciągają" - geny i inne duperele. Jeśli ktoś dobiera partnera seksualnego tak, że prokreacja jest niemożliwa a żadne uzupełnianie/naprawianie genów nie wchodzi w ogóle w rachubę, to jest to jednak jakieś zaburzenie.
<Wizard> Abstrahując od kwestii "miłości", "szczęścia" i tak dalej - to jest chemia organizmu. Swoją drogą też nieco zaburzona, skoro hormony działają na niekorzyść.
<Wizard> Moja teoria jest dość prosta do obalenia, ale jakaś tam jest i nawet się chyba kupy trzyma ;)
<elbow> Wizard: tylko w interpretacji biologicznej, czyli przyjmując, że jesteśmy niewolnikami genów i ewolucji, a tak przecież nie jest, kultura wytworzyła nadbudowę nad naturą, dzięki niej mamy etykę, nie zabijamy się na zasadzie "kto silniejszy ten lepszy", poza tym, wracając nawet do zwykłej biologii - okiełznaliśmy seks na tyle aby czerpać zeń przyjemność bez konsekwencji posiadania dzieci, mamy prezerwatywy a na szczę
<elbow> ście nie każdy stosunek dzięki temu kończy się zaplodnieniem, dodam jeszcze, że nie obchodzi mnie to kto z kim sypia i co sobie gdzie wkłada i wole, żeby ludzie się kochali czy chociaż szanowali niż wytykali palcami i nienawidzili, to że są na świecie homoseksualiści nie jest niczym nowym, zjawisko istnieje tak długo jkak ludzie w ogóle i nie wiem po co z tym walczyć, mi to nie przeszkadza, nie robi mi żadnej szkody w
<elbow> ięc po prostu sie tym nie zajmuję
<jacekowski> mi szkodzi
<elbow> jacekowski: dupa Cię boli czy jak?:P
<jacekowski> ale w londynie gdzies sie chcialem dostac na konkretna godzine
<jacekowski> a akurat parada pedalow byla
<jacekowski> czy cos takiego
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> jacekowski: !
<jacekowski> wiec jak mowilem, jak chca sobie pedalowac to niech to robia po cichu w swoim domku
<Wizard> Jestem tego samego zdania.
<elbow> jacekowski: no tak, to bardzo mocny argument, myślę, że trzeba zabronić parad, demonstracji czy wszelkich zgromadzeń w ogóle
<jacekowski> tak
<elbow> tak, uwaga, proszę się rozejść, co to za zgromadzenie na tym kanale? siedźcie sami w domu a nie wchodzicie na kanał i stykacie się końcówkami (od kabla rj)
<Wizard> Dość radykalne, ale praktykowane w niektórych krajach ;)
<elbow> tak, polecam serdecznie, zastraszone, zatomizowane społeczeństwo jest łatwe do rządzenia i manipulacji
<Wizard> elbow: W sumie to nic do nich nie mam, za wyjątkiem nagminnego kłamania w debacie publicznej.
<elbow> Wizard: jakiego kłamania?
<Wizard> Najczęściej powtarzane są dwa kłamstwa: Jedno, mówiące, że oni chcą mieć takie same prawa. Przecież mają. To czego chcą, to *dodatkowe* prawa. Drugie, "legalizacja związków", które nie są wcale nielegalne.
<elbow> Wizard: słowo "prawa" jest tu użyte w innym kontekście niż stricte prawnym, chodzi o równe traktowanie społeczne a nie o to, że prawo traktuje homoseksualistów gorzej, chcą móc spokojnie wyjść na ulice jako para i nie być wytykanymi palcami czy obrzucani obelgami
<elbow> a co do "związków" to proszę rozwiń?
<Wizard> Chcą "legalizacji" związków, które wcale nie są nielegalne. Homoseksualizm w Polsce od dłuższego czasu nie jest karany.
<elbow> Wizard: legalność a depenalizacja to dwie różne sprawy:) chodzi po prostu o możliwość sformalizowania takich związków aby móc się razem rozliczać, dziedziczyć po sobie czy nie miec problemów w szpitalu gdy partner/ka jest chory/a
<elbow> także nie wiem o jakich kłamstwach mówisz
<Wizard> O tych, które wymieniłem. Słowo "legalizacja" ma ścisłe znacznie. To, w jaki sposób oni go używają jest zwyczajnym kłamstwem.
<Wizard> Ma za zadanie zmanipulować społeczeństwo.
<elbow> Wizard: serio nie rozumiesz kontekstu w jakim te słowa sie pojawiają? wydaje mi się że każdy intiucyjnie łapie o co chodzi, ale jak chcesz sie upierać że jest inaczej to droga wolna
<Wizard> Intuicyjnie, to się można podrapać po zadku. Chodzi mi o fakt manipulacji, którą nagminnie stosują środowiska gejowe.
<Wizard> I właśnie to "intuicyjne rozumienie" to manipulacja o której wspominałem.
<elbow> Wizard: wyjaśniłem Ci kontekst i o co przynajmniej wydaje mi sie że im  chodzi, jeśli serio nie rozumiesz to trudno, ja nie dostrzegam żadnej manipulacji
<Wizard> Widzę, że cię nei przekonam. Więc pozostanę sobie sam w twierdzeniu, że homoseksualizm jest chorobą, a geje kłamią publicznie.
<jacekowski> Wizard: zabrzmialo troche jak opis polityka
<Wizard> jacekowski: Mam prawo!
<Wizard> :D
<jacekowski> nie o to mi chodzilo
<jacekowski> tylko ze ten opis bardzo podobny do opisu polityka
<Wizard> Który opis?
<jacekowski> 12:22 < Wizard> Widzę, że cię nei przekonam. Więc pozostanę sobie sam w twierdzeniu, że homoseksualizm jest chorobą, a geje kłamią publicznie.
<Wizard> A tak.
<Wizard> Idę na obiad o/
<elbow> jak zgrać to co jest na płycie na twardy dysk do .iso
<elbow> ?
<mati75> google → dd
<jacekowski> cat /dev/cdrom > plik.iso
<elbow> a jak zgrać to co leci w radyjku do mp3?
<elbow> radyjko leci we flashu
<mati75> google
<jacekowski> mplayerem
<elbow> mati75: googlami się nie da
<elbow> jacekowski: mplayer > plik.mp3 ?
<mati75> elbow: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&q=ubuntu+how+to+record+audio&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/aownl58> (at www.google.com)
<Wizard> :D
<elbow> jeszcze mam jedno pytanko - jaki najlepiej podawać punkt montowania dla partycji windowsowych podczas instalacji ubuntu? tak żeby skrót do nich był już od razu na pulpicie?
<Wizard> Żaden.
<Wizard> W ogóle najlepiej ich nie dodawać do fstab.
<elbow> Wizard czyli "nie używaj tej partycji"?
<Wizard> Tak.
<elbow> a gdzie one sie same zamontują wtedy?
<Wizard> Nigdzie się nie zamontują. Bedą widoczne w Nautilusie tak jak np. cd-rom.
<Wizard> I będą się montować po kliknięciu.
<Wizard> Jeśli dodasz do fstab, to nie będą widoczne tam.
<elbow> no ok, a po kliknięciu gdzie sie dopną?
<Wizard> W /media, o ile dobrze pamiętam :)
<Wizard> W każdym razie cały czas będą tam siedzieć po lewej i będziesz miał do nich dostęp stamtąd, nie będziesz musiał szukać.
<elbow> oki
<elbow> dobra thx
<Wizard> Proszx.
<jacekowski> elbow: nie
<elbow> jacekowski: hm?
<tsotf> hello
<soee> znacie jakas aplikacje odmierzajaca czas i wlaczajaca alarm np. co 2 godziny ?
<Wizard> sleep :>
<DeXTeD> sleep 10;  notify-send "Działa :]"
<Wizard> Niezły alarm ;)
<DeXTeD> zawsze można mplayerem coś odpalić
<Killos> używa ktoś z was ClamTk ?
<bazant> witam
<bazant> Co zrobić aby menadżer aktualizacji nie wyszukiwał mi aktualizacji dla mozilli ??
<kichawa> bazant:
<kichawa> http://askubuntu.com/a/35606
<bazant> kichawa, ok dzięki
<Quintasan> \o
<bez> jak zamontowac obraz iso?
<bez> pisze ze root potrzebny
<bez> a nie mam nawet:D
<jacekowski> potrzebujesz roota
<bez> nom
<bez> domysle haslo to "root"?
<DaZ> w tej magicznej krainie wszyscy sobie trzepią nad sudo
<bez> ^^
<bez> zainstalowalem juz lola, czas na obliviona :D
<DaZ> jakie to uczucie przegrywać życie ;v
<bez> jutro prawko dostane
<bez> to na nowo bede zyc :D
<Wizard> Heh.
<bez> hahahahhahaha
<bez> nie zebym mial cos do ciemnoskorych, ale w oblivionie jestem jako murzyn ;D
<Wizard> W czym?
<Wizard> Ah, gra jakaś?
<bez> the elder scrolls
<bez> oblivion
<bez> ^^
<Wizard> Gry działają na linuksie. Świat się kończy.
<Wizard> Na jakim systemie teraz nic nie działa, to sobie zainstaluję?
<Wizard> (Pomijając łindołs)
<Dreadlish> minix
<Dreadlish> haiku
<Wizard> Łe, uniksowe są nudne.
<BlessJah> reactOS
<Dreadlish> i reszta syfu
<Wizard> O, Haiku.
<BlessJah> Wizard: windows, na którym appki windowsowe nie działają
<Dreadlish> ja jednak za cde podziękowałem
<BlessJah> ReactOS 0.3.14 fajna wersja
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Dlaczego?
<Dreadlish> bardzo dziwne pierwsze wrażenie pod linuksem
<Dreadlish> + brak obsługi utfa
<Wizard> A czego się spodziewałeś?
<Dreadlish> + troche dostosowywanie ;d
<Wizard> LOL?!
<Dreadlish> poczekam
<Dreadlish> poczekam, as i said
<Wizard> Motif ma utf.
<Dreadlish> może coś się polepszy
<Wizard> Kurde, jeszcze mi sąsiadka jęczy za ścianą :/
<BlessJah> Wizard: jęczy bo jej źle, czy wprost przeciwnie?
<Wizard> Wprost przeciwnie. Có.
<Wizard> Cóż*
<ChaosEngine> to dobrze :-)
<ChaosEngine> się ciesz
<Wizard> Ja mam się cieszyć?
<ChaosEngine> zawsze możesz pożyczyć jej cukier ;-D
<Wizard> Nie będę przeszkadzał…
<Wizard> I nie słodzę.
<kretu> Wizard: zacznij bić brawo jak skończą, tylko tak żeby słyszeli
<Wizard> kretu: A co ja w akademiku mieszkam? :D
<Wizard> Dobra, czas do wyrka.
<bez> lol
<Wizard> Pa.
<bez> wlaczam obliviona
<bez> i odrazu mi zmienia seobraz
<bez> i nic sie zrobic nie da
<bez> ...
<bez> tzn rozdzielczosc
<ChaosEngine> Wizard: popatrz na to tak -> pracują w kierunku zmniejszenia niżu demograf i zwiększenia przychodu PKB/ZUS itp.
<kretu> Wizard: nie, ale trza krzewić dobry obyczaj
<bez> i trzeba restartowac kompa
<BlessJah> Wizard: pogratuluj sasiadce pozycia
<BlessJah> bedziesz mial spokoj
<bez_> dobra, nie chce mi sie bawic w ustawianie by grac
<bez_> :D
<bastetmilo> cześć misie
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-28
<Quintasan> \o
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<elbow> cześć
<elbow> piękny dzien, prawda?
<DeXTeD> Zimno, pan Marian znowu słabo w biurze nagrzał :/
<elbow> słonko na zewnątrz, wiosna idzie
<sysek> ;o
<sysek> jakie slonko
<Belzebub> bry
<Belzebub> damn, formalności mnie ścigają
<soee> jak moge z poziomu terminala usunac wszystkie pliki w katalogu oprócz jednego lub dwóch wybranych ?
<Voldenet> uhh
<Quintasan> soee: a nie możesz ich mv ../ a resztę usunąć?
<soee> no tak wlasnie zrobilem ale przy wiekszej ilosci to bedzie zbyt czasochłonne
<Voldenet> najpierw shopt -s extglob
<soee> jak uzywajac greep moge przeszukac tylko tresc plikow ?
<Voldenet> potem rm -rf !(*wzorzec*)
<Voldenet> najpierw sprawdź za pomocą ls
<Voldenet> czy dobre pliki będzie chciał usuwać
<soee> Voldenet, ok dzieki
<Voldenet> wzorzec może być np.
<Voldenet> rm -rf !(*avi|*mkv)
<Voldenet> a, wzorzec nie stosuje się do podkatalogów
<Voldenet> ale shopt extglob powoduje, że * oznacza też podkatalogi
<elbow> mam nowego mp3playera, 4 giga ale nie moge zmusić go do współpracy, montuje sie, da sie wrzucić nań pliki ale po włączeniu mówi że jest pusty
<elbow> jak żyć?
<Voldenet> a pliki tam są?
<Voldenet> tzn. jak odłączysz i podłączysz
<Voldenet> niektóre playery mają opcję 'przebuduj bazę' albo 'odśwież'
<Voldenet> troszkę mieli pliki, dodaje do db
<Voldenet> i masz
<elbow> Voldenet: pliki są, właśnie on takiej funkcji nie ma
<Voldenet> pewnie na windowsie jest specjalne oprogramowanie do niego
<Voldenet> odpalające taką funkcję po usb
<Voldenet> :f
<elbow> i co teraz mam zrobic?:(
<Voldenet> KEEP CALM
<Voldenet> googlałeś model playera z "linux" na końcu?
<Voldenet> btw, jakie pliki wrzucasz?
<Voldenet> bo może też nie obsługuje flaców, ape czy vbr mp3
<elbow> Voldenet: nie wiem jaki to model, wiem tylko że MANTA
<elbow> wrzucałem mp3
<elbow> Beethovena :P
<Belzebub> elbow: masz mplayera zainstalowanego?
<elbow> tak
<Voldenet> elbow: no to sprawdź jaki to model
<elbow> Voldenet: jak?
<Voldenet> lspci now
<Voldenet> lspci
<Voldenet> > lspci
<Voldenet> LSPCI FTW
<Belzebub> Voldenet: a nie lsusb?
<Belzebub> elbow: http://www.wklej.org/id/968427/ coś takiego nam wyklej za pomocą mplayer foo.mp3 i ctrl + c
<elbow> http://wklej.org/id/968429/
<Voldenet> tak, lsusb
<Voldenet> elbow: lsusb
<Voldenet> przedtem sobie dopisz ixio (){ curl -n -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io }
<Voldenet> do bashrc
<Voldenet> potem
<Voldenet> lsusb | ixio
<elbow> Belzebub: http://imgur.com/1zBWzxO
<elbow> Voldenet: jeszcze raz, jak? gdzie mam dopisać, nie rozumiem?
<Voldenet> "   elbow │ mam nowego mp3playera, 4 giga ale nie moge zmusić go do współpracy, montuje sie, da sie wrzucić nań pliki ale po włączeniu mówi że jest pusty"
<Voldenet> nieważne już
<Voldenet> to jedyny player, nie?
<Voldenet> > Bus 001 Device 006: ID 10d6:1101 Actions Semiconductor Co., Ltd D-Wave 2GB MP4 Player / AK1025 MP3/MP4 Player
<elbow> tak, obok jest tylko neo
<Voldenet> nie jestem przekonany
<Voldenet> ale to nie jest 4GB player
<Belzebub> elbow: w NTFS masz go sformatowanego?
<elbow> tak jest tu napisane na nim
<DaZ> tak bardzo gdzies to juz widzialem
<elbow> Belzebub: jak sprawdzic?
<Belzebub> elbow: fdisk -l
<elbow> DaZ: tak to ten player:P
<Voldenet> są dwie możliwości
<Voldenet> a) to player 4GB ze zrąbanym firmware
<Voldenet> b) to 2GB ze zrąbanym systemem plików
<Belzebub> c) podróba
<DaZ> d) podroba podroby
<Voldenet> e) podroba podroby podroby
<DaZ> pewnie trzeba mu postawic inny fs i tyle.
<skrzyp> chujfs
<Voldenet> no, pewnie fat32
<skrzyp> abo co
<Voldenet> vfat
<elbow> http://imgur.com/i0Nki8L
<DaZ> ano vfat, ootb to on exfata mial :v
<skrzyp> vfat ewryłer
<DaZ> eh
<elbow> i co? nic sie nie da zrobic?:P
<Voldenet> sprawdź czy rozmiar się zgadza
<Voldenet> skopiuj 4GB danych
<Voldenet> najlepiej duży obraz płyty albo coś
<Voldenet> potem checksum
<elbow> oki
<Voldenet> sprawdź
<skrzyp> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/empetrójka
<skrzyp> jak się przymknie na 4GB
<skrzyp> to ok
<DaZ> po co ;v
<skrzyp> a czemu nie?
<elbow> idzie windows7.iso jeszcze 4 minuty
<DaZ> skrzyp: w sumie te chińczyki co miały ponad 9000gb też sie przymykały na ponad 9000gb chyba <:
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> skrzyp: żeby sprawdzić pojemność musisz skopiować
<Voldenet> i potem sprawdzić
<Voldenet> bo one loopa na chipie miały
<Voldenet> :)
<skrzyp> DaZ: a, ten nieskończony dysk? :P
<DaZ> ano.
<DaZ> niemniej, dla 4gigowej empetróki, niga pl ;_;
<DaZ> x
<DaZ> zły filesystem i chuj.
<Voldenet> DaZ: niekoniecznie
<Voldenet> tzn. lepiej sprawdzić najpierw to, skoro w nazwie urządzenia są "2GB"
<DaZ> kazcie mu postawic na nim jakiegos btrfsa i zobaczcie jaki bedzie efekt :v
<Voldenet> będzie miał całkiem ładnie wyglądający pendrive
<DaZ> widziałem mase urzadzeń które miały w nazwie zupełnie wtf rzeczy.
<elbow> no i nie kopiuje, pokazuje ile zostało ale postęp stoi w miejscu i czas tez sie nie zmienia
<Voldenet> DaZ: i co teras?
<skrzyp> nie pierdol, że nie syncuje
<DaZ> dun dun dunnn
<DaZ> Voldenet: haker śćebie
<skrzyp> sugeruję śmietnik
<Voldenet> oj bez przesady
<elbow> a nie, drgnęło ale minimalnie
<Voldenet> no to poczekaj
<Voldenet> może się grzeje
<Voldenet> czy coś
<elbow> dobra, dajmy mu chwile
<elbow> ok, idzie, pokazuje 7 min
<DaZ> i co teras Voldenet
<Voldenet> DaZ: Nawet Bóg się myli
<DaZ> :v
<elbow> 4 minuty
<Voldenet> dlatego abdykację można
<Voldenet> :>
<skrzyp> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/empetrójka/mt
<skrzyp> kuchwa
<Voldenet> skrzyp: po co urandom
<Voldenet> jak zero jest szybsze
<skrzyp> Voldenet: nie to
<skrzyp> scrollno mi si
<elbow> chwilka, jeszcze kopiuje
<elbow> ok, jest
<elbow> co teraz?
<Voldenet> sprawdź checksum
<elbow> ej no chłopaki :P
<Voldenet> md5sum
<Voldenet> na przykład
<Voldenet> tego pliku z dysku i pendrive
<Voldenet> jak się będą zgadzać, to ok
<elbow> jak to sie robi?
<Voldenet> md5sum plik.iso
<Voldenet> md5sum /home/duzyiso /media/pendrajw/duzyiso
<elbow> ok, chwila
<Voldenet> przy 4G może to troszkę potrwać
<elbow> Voldenet: mam wrazenie ze stoi w miejscu:/
<Voldenet> elbow: bo to nic nie pokazuje
<elbow> dysk też nie mieli :P to normalne?:P
<Voldenet> no, bo on liczy jeden plik naraz
<elbow> oki
<Voldenet> cierpliwości
<Voldenet> jak będą takie same, to zrób system plików vfat
<Voldenet> powinno pomóc
<bastetmilo> Od kiedy chłopaki macie pozwolenie na używanie wulgaryzmów?
<Voldenet> ja nie używam żadnych :)
<elbow> http://wklej.org/id/968450/ chyba ok, co?
<elbow> Voldenet: co teraz?
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> zrób vfat
<Voldenet> googlnij to, pełno o tym
<elbow> Voldenet: sformatowane
<elbow> co teraz?
<elbow> jest, trybi
<elbow> jaaa
<elbow> dzięki serdeczne
<elbow> !!!!11!!1oneone
<elbow> :*
<skrzyp> elbow: biegaj w kółko i odwalaj tańce do św. Stallmana
<skrzyp> ej, ja gejem nie jestem
<elbow> :)
<DaZ> w sumie nie kminie jak mozna sprzedawac empeczy z filesystemem ktorego empeczy nie obsługuje:v
<elbow> DaZ: jak widać można :P
<skrzyp> DaZ: na sieci widziałem taką stronę
<skrzyp> gdzie można własne MP3 robić
<skrzyp> i od 200 sztuk Ci produkują
<skrzyp> wg. twojego modelu, mają kilka gotowych fajmłeruf
<DaZ> i? :v
<skrzyp> i pewnie nie dali fsu :^
<elbow> skrzyp: tu natywnie był chyba exfat
<patryk_> czesc
<patryk_> jest tu ktos?
<DaZ> nie.
<patryk_> moze ktos powiedziec czy ten komunikat w terminalu znaczy cos powaznego [sdb] asking for cahce data failed i [sdb] assuming drive cache: write thriugh - otzymuje te komunikaty po wcisknieciu ctrl alt f1 jestem poczatkujacy takze nie wiem za bardzo czy jest czym sie przejmowac
<patryk_> through*
<DaZ> to jakis pendrajw?:v
<patryk_> nie mam nic takiego wpietego jedynie w lapku mam czytnik kart pamieci wbudowany
<DaZ> a dysk masz talerzowy? :v
<patryk_> nie sdd
<patryk_> samsunga z serii 830
<patryk_> jak dobrze pamietam
<DaZ> doh, a jednak ssd maja cache :v
<DaZ> anyway, nic istotnego pewnie.
<patryk_> czyli po prosu mozna to olac
<DaZ> raczej, inna sprawa, ze wywala ci to na terminal [;
<patryk_> ale widza to tylko w terminalu jak wciskam ta kobinacje klawiszy a w powloce graficzenej jak wlaczam terminal to nie mam nic takiego
<patryk_> wywalilem z ubuntu tylko drukarke i skaner bo i tak nie mam - ale chyba to nie ma nic z tym wspolnego
<patryk_> mozesz mi jeszcze powiedziec jak wylaczyc jakies X server bo jak chcem instalowac stery to wyskakuje mi w niebieskiej ramce komunikat ze jest uruchomiony i musze go zamknac wczesniej
<patryk_> robilem weduk poradnika i tak kazali uzyc komendy sudo service gdm stop ale to nic nie daje
<elbow> naprawmy mojego peceta
<elbow> kto chętny?
<elbow> po instalacji xubuntu mam ten znany problem "give up waiting for root device" ale nie wiem co z tym zrobic a jak patrzyłem w google to rozwiązań jest kilka
<DeXTeD> Miałeś tam wcześniej jakiegoś Linuksa?
<elbow> kiedyś tak, teraz winxp no i obok xubuntu
<DeXTeD> Ja miałem problem z instalacja gruba i jak przestawiłem emulację dysku na E... coś tam to wszystko zaczęło działać
<DeXTeD> w BIOS
<elbow> nie rozumiem ale ciesze sie że juz Ci działa :)
<DeXTeD> W którym momencie pokazuje Ci się ten błąd?
<elbow> DeXTeD:po odpaleniu
<DeXTeD> GRUB się nie odpala?
<DeXTeD> Jak tak to możesz spróbować odpalić xubuntu za pomocą Super Grub Disk i następnie programem Boot-Repair naprawić.
<elbow> odpala
<elbow> ale nie mam nagrywarki
<elbow> :/
<elbow> mam tylko cdrom
<elbow> nie moge tego nagrac
<DeXTeD> To na Pendriva nagraj
<DeXTeD> Można też to naprawić przez liveCD
<DeXTeD> ale nie wiem czy ten program sobie poradzi
<elbow> DeXTeD: nie da sie chyba w pececie ustawić bootowania w biosie na usb
<DeXTeD> Jak to się nie da :)
<DeXTeD> już dano nic nie instalowałem z CD
<DeXTeD> dawno*
<DeXTeD> Nie ma tego tylko w starych biosach
<elbow> DeXTeD: pecet ma 10 lat minimum
<DeXTeD> no to spróbuj tego Boot-Repaira przez livecd
<elbow> DeXTeD: spoko ale w tym momencie mam tylko płyte z xubuntu
<DeXTeD> A co więcej Ci potrzeba?
<DeXTeD> Nie widziałem wersji *ubuntu bez LiveCD
<elbow> DeXTeD: ok, a co po odpaleniu?
<DeXTeD> Tak jak pisałem odpal pobierz program Boot-Repair
<DeXTeD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<DeXTeD> Tutaj masz jak zainstalować
<DeXTeD> "2nd option"
<elbow> ok, dzieki
<elbow> DeXTeD: jest jeszcze jeden problem - nie moge tam neta podłączyc, bede musiał ten program zassac tu i potem go zainstalowac z pendrive'a, i tu moje pytania: skąd zassać ten program.deb? jaka jest szansa że zależnosci bedą spełnione, lub jak sprawdzic owe zależności?
<DeXTeD> ciężko będzie bez neta
<elbow> no trudno, nigdy juz nie uruchomie linuksa na pececie;(
<DeXTeD> Mam jeszcze 1 pomysł, zmień w biosie Hard Disk Mode na IDE
<DeXTeD> i przeinstaluj ubunciaka
<elbow> tak mam ustawione
<elbow> zawsze tak było
<nowicjusz> witam
<Dreadlish> elbow: odpal normalnie płytę z ubuntu, zrób chroota i grub-installa
<nowicjusz> czy ktoś z was ma link do obszernego poradnika do nauki języka c?
<elbow> Dreadlish: możesz jaśniej?
<Dreadlish> elbow: odpalasz ubuntu z livecd
<Dreadlish> montujesz partycje z /
<nowicjusz> chodzi mi o to by nie były pomijane żadne aspekty w miarę nauki (tworzenie okienek z winapi, różnice między funkcjami pod różnymi systemami, czytelność kodu, etc)
<Dreadlish> montujesz /proc i /dev na niej
<Dreadlish> chroot na partycje
<Dreadlish> grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<Dreadlish> exit, reboot, pozamiatane
<nowicjusz> coś takiego: http://www.soundpage.info/kurs_php/ ale dla c
<Dreadlish> nowicjusz: wiesz, winapi trochę ssie
<nowicjusz> wiem
<nowicjusz> polecają bardzo qt
<Dreadlish> i raczej bardziej pod unixowe znajdziesz
<nowicjusz> ale boję się frameworków przez wydajność
<elbow> Dreadlish: ok, tylko zgubiłem sie z tymi montowaniami? jeszcze to mi wyjaśnij i odpalam
<Dreadlish> elbow: którą partycje masz z / ?
<Dreadlish> nowicjusz: jak piszesz gui, to na dzień dobry o wydajności zapomnij.
<nowicjusz> no to może być kurs z qt
<nowicjusz> nei ma co wybrzydzać
<elbow> jedna jest ntfs na system win, druga ntfs, trzecia jest ext4 i czwarty swap
<Dreadlish> ritchie i keringham napisali książkę
<Dreadlish> 'The C Programming Language'
<Dreadlish> elbow: /dev/sda ile?
<nowicjusz> a doczekała się tłumaczenia?
<Dreadlish> tak, ale w oryginale jest lepsza.
<elbow> Dreadlish: juz odpalam live cd to zaraz sprawdze
<Dreadlish> nowicjusz: po polsku "Język ANSI C'
<Dreadlish> nowicjusz: wydawnictwo WNT
<nowicjusz> ten język ansi c to znam, trochę cienkie
<nowicjusz> czy to jakaś inna wersja?
<nowicjusz> a mój błąd
<Dreadlish> ale wnt, nie helionu
<Dreadlish> ale tam merytorycznie się nic nie zmienia
<nowicjusz> to nazwa tłumaczenia, czyli grube, właśnie mój problem to jest brak znajomości angielskiego
<Dreadlish> wiesz, podstawy masz tam
<Dreadlish> co do bibliotek, to najlepsze są po prostu dokumentacje
<nowicjusz> podstawy czyli znaczenia operatorów, po co wskaźniki i takie tam?
<Dreadlish> tak
<nowicjusz> ale jak to poznam to zrozumiem dokumentacje czy trzeba się jeszcze zanim do nich sięgnę podszkolić?
<Dreadlish> zrozumiesz
<Dreadlish> jak potrafisz trochę kombinować, to bez niczego sobie poradzisz.
<nowicjusz> bardzo dobrze, dzięki za szybką pomoc i lecę to kupić/wypożyczyć
<DaZ> kupowac ksiazki
<DaZ> kupowac ksiazki po polsku ;_;
<Dreadlish> DaZ: zamknij się szczerze.
<Dreadlish> bo jesteś alfą i omegą od siedmiu boleści
<Dreadlish> krytykujesz, a nic sam nie zrobisz
<DaZ> bo ty wiesz co ja robie, mój gimbusku ~~*:
<Dreadlish> gimbuskiem to możesz siebie nazywać
<Dreadlish> powiedz, co konstruktywnego zrobiłeś przez ostatnie dwa dni?
<DaZ> dużo [;
<elbow> Dreadlish: juz odpaliłem, jak sprawdzić które to sda?
<Dreadlish> fdisk -l
<Dreadlish> a raczej sudo fdisk -l
<Dreadlish> wklej na wklej.to czy coś
<elbow> Dreadlish: fdisk -l nic nie zwraca
<Dreadlish> z sudo
<elbow> oki
<elbow> Dreadlish: linuks jest na /dev/sda6
<Dreadlish> elbow: http://wklej.to/3QKhB
<elbow> Dreadlish: ok, teraz res?
<Dreadlish> tak
<elbow> oki
<elbow> Dreadlish: niestety po resie jest ten sam problem:"gave up waiting for root device..."
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> to Tobie dysku nie widzi?
<elbow> Dreadlish: jak nie widzi?
<Dreadlish> no jak nie może / znaleźć
<elbow> nie wiem, w grubie wybieram xubuntu a potem juz mam ten komunikat
<elbow> Dreadlish: jakies pomysły inne?
<DaZ> elbow: a tylko jeden dysk masz?
<elbow> DaZ: tak
<nowicjusz> elbow Wait a moment and then type exit. If it works fine after that it just isn't waiting long enough for your hardware to come up, so adjust the rootdelay= parameter like it suggests.
<nowicjusz> coś atkiego jest na forum supportu ubuntu
<elbow> ja pier*&%$! wpisałem exit i poszło dalej normalnie
<nowicjusz> czyli nic nie pomogło?
<elbow> nie no, po wpisaniu exit system odpalił sie normalnie:)
<nowicjusz> to masz temat: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xj35JYhCtccJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1549579+&cd=4&hl=pl&ct=clnk
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bu5u2qj> (at webcache.googleusercontent.com)
<DaZ> jak ci magicznie startuje to pewnie rootdelay ci zrobi dobrze :v
<nowicjusz> jest tam wyjaśnione jak to na stałe w gruba wsadzić
<elbow> ech ale zrestartowałem jeszcze raz i juz nie idzie, nie ma juz nawet tego komunikatu o poddaniu sie :(
<elbow> o jaaa juz nawet komp nie startuje
<elbow> w ogóle
<elbow> tzn włącza sie ale nawet monitor nie rusza
<elbow> :P
<DaZ> [']
<elbow> lol
<nowicjusz> może podłącz jeszcze raz monitor
<elbow> kombinuje
<elbow> ok, sprawa wyglada tak ze raz na dwa razy startuje do błędu, wtedy wpisuje exit i system sie odpala, a w drugim wypadku po grubie nie dzieje sie juz w ogóle nic, ciemność i musze go z prądu odłączyć bo inaczej po resie nie odpala nawet monitor, jak żyć?
<Dreadlish> sprawdzić co dmesg daje
<nowicjusz> elbow to jest nowo zaintalowany system?
<elbow> Dreadlish: kurde, tym razem nie odpala juz po exicie, wraca spowrotem do punktu wyjścia, czyli do gave up i potem busybox
<elbow> nowicjusz: tak
<nowicjusz> a instalowałeś graficznym instalatorem?
<elbow> tak
<DaZ> ja w sumie nie wiem co za różnica, bo ewidentnie coś leży wyżej <:
<elbow> DaZ: też tak czuje
<elbow> co z tym zrobic?
<nowicjusz> a masz multiboot z windowsem czy cały komp przeznaczyłeś dla ubuntu?
<elbow> jest obok xp
<nowicjusz> to pewnie tutaj tkwi problem
<elbow> i on działa ok
<nowicjusz> insstalowałeś instalatorem pod windę?
<elbow> nie, z płyty z xubuntu
<nowicjusz> czy wydzieliłeś partycję na ubuntu i instalatorem z iso jechałeś?
<nowicjusz> no to może spróbuj użyć tego narzędzia
<elbow> tak
<nowicjusz> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<nowicjusz> tutaj poradnik: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<elbow> no jest to jakaś opcja, fakt
<elbow> nowicjusz: problem polega na tym, że na pc nie mam neta :P
<nowicjusz> elbow pewnie pod opcją accesibility w instalatorze znajdziesz podanie gotowego iso
<elbow> ok, spróbuje
<BlessJah> skrzyp i DaZ, to że nikt nie patrzy, nie znaczy że nikt nie widzi
<DaZ> widziec bez patrzenia sie nie da
<DaZ> ;_;
<bastetmilo> jaki dowcipny DaZ
<nowicjusz> DaZ przeczytaj swój nick od tyłu
<nowicjusz> skoro jesteśmy przy dowcipach
<nowicjusz> elbow jak idzie instalacja?
<elbow> nowicjusz: jak wszystko na 256 ramu :P
<elbow> dalej to samo
<elbow> ten sam błąd
<nowicjusz> spróbuj przejrzeć tamten temat co dawałęm
<nowicjusz> link google
<nowicjusz> tam były jakieś zmiany w grubie pokazane
<BlessJah> to się źle skończy
<elbow> myśle że to moze byc nie tak z dyskiem
<elbow> to stary pecet
<elbow> bardzo stary
<elbow> okolice 2000
<elbow> nowicjusz: co dziwne, xp chodzi dobrze
<bez_nicku> omg
<bez_nicku> sorry nie tu :P
<buharin> ostatnio wpadł mi pomysł do glowy
<buharin> by zrezygnowac z myszki
<Ashiren> :O
<CookieM> to raczej niemożliwe, TO zawsze będzie podążać za myszką
<buharin> ja bym powiedzial ze z czasem mozna uswiadomic sobie ze myszka nie jest potrzebna
<skrzyp> ale na rzecz ekranu dotykowego?
<skrzyp> czy w ogóle?
<buharin> w ogole
<buharin> przeniesc sie do konsoli
<buharin> jak przesunac okno bez myszki?
<qermit> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2013/02/e9d7f8f634218deff392151214785a63_original.jpeg?1362051342
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bwvvrz5> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<DaZ> suhe
<DaZ> >:
<elbow> dobranoc kochani:*
<buharin> kurde
<buharin> jak w assemblerze zrobic zmienna pusta
<BlessJah> chodzi o przypisanie jej zera?
<BlessJah> czy tylko o pobranie adresu?
<buharin> BlessJah, chce ogolnie wczytac znaki z klawiatury
<buharin> BlessJah, a Ty to ogarniasz bo chyba teraz przerabiasz?
<BlessJah> buharin: dobrze kojarze, prawie spotkalismy sie na bazach danych organizowanych przez ASI?
<buharin> tak
<buharin> BlessJah, powtarzam bernata i dalej jestem tepy w tym
<BlessJah> ak2 teraz?
<buharin> podesle Ci ten kod co mam
<buharin> nom
<BlessJah> z kim laby masz?
<buharin> serafinem
<buharin> a Ty?
<BlessJah> tomczak
<buharin> ;d
<buharin> nie wiem co gorsze
<buharin> BlessJah, dobra rzuc okiem http://pastebin.com/ctLasVGP
<buharin> BlessJah, wydaje mi sie ze jesli zamienie naps i dlugosc na tekst i len co wczytam ze strumienia stdin to powinno zadziac ale nie wiem jak zdefiniowac zmienna ktora bede wczytywal
<buharin> BlessJah, ja z/w wyjade zapalic
<BlessJah> buharin: masz jakis debbuger?
<buharin> gdb xd
<buharin> BlessJah, dobra umiem juz wczytac ale nie wiem czemu trzeba okreslac z gory dlugosc lancucha
<BlessJah> bo tak syscall dziala wlasnie
<buharin> czyli tego sie nie da uniknac okreslac ile bajtow mam zczytac
<buharin> i tyle zczytuje
<BlessJah> zczytuj po jednym w petli
<BlessJah> dwa warunki do przerwania, maksymalna dlugosc ciagu albo newline/nullbyte
<buharin> yhymmm
<buharin> BlessJah, dobra a jak wyswietlic liczbe z rejestru na ekran w ascii?
<BlessJah> na ostatnim wykladzie bylo przeciez
<buharin> u bernata?
<BlessJah> celowo to i w nazwisku omijasz?
<buharin> ze co?
<BlessJah> 'i'
<buharin> aaa xd
<buharin> no
<BlessJah> czemu?
<buharin> BlessJah, bo on moze tu byc
<buharin> xd
<BlessJah> teoria spiskowa
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-01
<BlessJah> buharin: i co ci zrobi?
<buharin> gdzie sa jego slajdy?:>
<BlessJah> czy slajdy sa to nie wiem
<BlessJah> materialy sa na jego stronie
<BlessJah> ktora podawal, podobnie jak metode zamiany liczby na reprezentacje w ascii
<buharin> BlessJah, fajnie ze mowisz :D
<BlessJah> byles na jego wykladzie?
<buharin> nie
<BlessJah> a w zeszlym roku?
<buharin> nigdy nie bylem ;d
<BlessJah> i dziwisz sie ze powtarzasz bernata i jestes w tym tepy?
<buharin> xD
<BlessJah> http://zak.ict.pwr.wroc.pl
<buharin> zaden link tam nie dziala z dydaktyki
<buharin> dobra mam
<buharin> tam raczej tego nie ma :S
<BlessJah> no to inaczej, odpal tablice kodow ascii (koniecznie binarna) i zobacz jak kody wygladaja
<BlessJah> litery maja na poczatku prefix a potem jest numer odpowiadajacy pozycji znaku w lacinskim
<BlessJah> podobnie jest z cyframi
<buharin> 48 - 0
<BlessJah> binarną
<buharin> a widze
<buharin> 0 to 30
<BlessJah> http://zak.ict.pwr.wroc.pl/materialy/architektura/wyklad%20AK2/AK-3-%20dane.pdf
<BlessJah> 6 strona
<buharin> shifta trzeba jakiegos zrobic
<BlessJah> powtorze za biernatem: wymysleniem dziesietnej tablicy kodow informatycy zrobili sobie krzywde
<buharin> kumam juz
<buharin> chyba
<BlessJah> a najszybciej uzyskasz z 0 kod binarny 00110000 przez ORa zwyklego
<BlessJah> przy czym jak chcesz heksy, to troche trudniej
<buharin> a to sie nie da tak zrobic ze ah bedzie stala wartoscia
<buharin> a al bedzie sie zmieniac
<BlessJah> da sie, jako operand dajac al, albo uzywajac mnemonikow do polowki
<buharin> BlessJah, dobra dzieki ja i tak nie mam tego na jutro ale z kumplem cos wymyslimy
<BlessJah> dalej nie wiem kim jestes
<buharin> jakos sie tam poznamy xd
<BlessJah> ide spac
<elbow> cześć piękni:)
<bastetmilo> cześć
<elbow> no i na dzień dobry pytanko, jak ustawić żeby globalnie w systemie chrome był domyślną przeglądarką? pyta mnie skype i kadu o to po każdym resie
<gjm> elbow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96080/how-to-set-google-chrome-as-the-default-browser
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/b6xopqv> (at askubuntu.com)
<elbow> gjm: u mnie w tym pliku jest tylko http://wklej.org/id/969180/ to co mam zrobić? przekopiować tamto z Twego linka?
<gjm> Tak.
<elbow> oki, mam nadzieje że zadziałczy, dzięki
<elbow> jakie macie plany na dziś? pytam bo szukam inspiracji:)
<Voldenet> zlokalizować ten paskudny wyciek pamięci
<Voldenet> 2MB na dobę
<Voldenet> ._.
<Voldenet> i poprawić buga z zepsutym timedriftem między frontendami po synchronizacji jednego
<Voldenet> tyle do poprawienia
<jacekowski> valgrind memleaki ladnie szuka
<jacekowski> i jeszt jeszcze cos prostszego
<jacekowski> tylko nie pamietam nazwy
<Voldenet> ANTS profiler u mnie
<elbow> a coś poza komputerem?:P
<CookieM> oglądanie anime
<elbow> poza komputerem?:P
<Voldenet> oglądanie anime, robienie i jedzenie obiadu
<Voldenet> a no i oczywiście granie w hunting dogs albo rdr na ps3
<elbow> no cóż....
<Voldenet> 'a czemu nie idziesz na impre poruchać xD'
<elbow> właśnie?:)
<Voldenet> Wyczuwam tego typu argumenty: "Bo tak wszyscy robią i mi się podoba"
<Voldenet> Widzisz, mnie to nie bawi
<Voldenet> to, że coś Ci się podoba i jest dla ciebie naturalną formą zabawy bądź spędzania czasu
<elbow> czemu?
<Voldenet> nie oznacza od razu, że wszystkich bawi to tak samo
<Voldenet> elbow: z tego samego powodu, co większości ludziom nie podoba się mieszanie betonu jako forma rozrywki
<elbow> Voldenet: chciałbym móc mieć czas na takie swawole
<Voldenet> pracuje się do 16, potem freizeit
<Voldenet> ew. 18
<Voldenet> no, jak deadline, to w domu się siedzi i klepie, ale to rzadkość
<elbow> Voldenet: umiesz żyć bez elektroniki i prądu? np przeżyłbyś miesiąc?
<Voldenet> elbow: a Ty umiesz bez grawitacji?
<Voldenet> Pewnie, że potrafię, ale dlaczego miałbym żyć bez elektroniki i prądu?
<Voldenet> prawa fizyki się nie zmienią overnight, to nie jest Revolution ani inne seriale SF
<elbow> nie widzę analogii, prądu można się pozbawić natomiast grawitacji nie, przynajmniej w ziemskich warunkach
<Voldenet> żeby mieć prąd potrzebujesz tylko kilku magnesów i przewodów
<Voldenet> praw fizyki też, rozumiem, mogę się pozbawić, tak?
<elbow> nie rozumiem pytania?
<Voldenet> I'm an engineer, więc prądu MI nie zabraknie
<Voldenet> uwierz mi, mając książki, które posiadam, potrzebowałbym maksymalnie miesiąca, żeby prąd do mnie wrócił
<Voldenet> więc prąd jest dla mnie jak ogień
<Voldenet> kwestia czasu zanim będę miał z powrotem
<Voldenet> bo niby bez ognia też się da przeżyć
<elbow> Voldenet: chodziło mi o to czy Ty osobiście byłbyś w stanie żyć bez elektroniki?
<Voldenet> elbow: a ja odpowiadam, człowiek nie działa na prąd
<Voldenet> więc siłą rzeczy bym potrafił
<Voldenet> natomiast nie widzę potrzeby kombinowania
<elbow> no nie działa ale z tego co piszesz większość swej życiowej aktywności spędzasz w kontakcie z elektroniką, tzn no nie napisałeś tego, sam sobie to dopowiedziałem, ale wiesz o co mi chodzi
<Voldenet> Zawsze mam instrumenta i mogę się utrzymać z grania
<Voldenet> mógłbym też zacząć badania naukowe albo zostać molem książkowym
<elbow> Voldenet: ok, pomińmy kwestie zarobkowe, freizeit - umiałbyś sobie zorganizować bez elektroniki?
<Voldenet> Tak.
<Voldenet> Zamiast wikipedii encyklopedia, zamiast gier elektronicznych planszowe i karciane
<elbow> Voldenet: zazdroszczę, ja coraz bardziej łapie się na tym, że chyba bym nie umiał
<Voldenet> teraz z graniem w planszówki jest taki problem, że nie można po prostu zapisać gry po 10 minutach
<Voldenet> i kontynuować później
<elbow> jak nie?
<Voldenet> tzn. można jak grasz w dyplomację
<Voldenet> ale polecam zapisać grę w osadnikach z catanu
<Voldenet> ktoś będzie oszukiwał na 100%
<elbow> szachy? po prostu odstawiasz i wracasz do nich kiedy chcesz
<Voldenet> szachy mają za proste zasady
<Voldenet> kompa nie nauczysz dobrze grać w gry, gdzie relacje interpresonalne się liczą
<Voldenet> czyli wszystkie kombinowane typu osadnicy z catanu
<elbow> no bo komputer nie rozumie i wg mnie nigdy nie zrozumie
<Voldenet> fundamentalnie człowiek to też maszyna
<Voldenet> i można bez problemu napisać program akceptujący wejścia z receptorów ludzkich
<Voldenet> i siłą rzeczy zmodelować ludzkie zachowanie
<Voldenet> to, że teraz nie ma mocy obliczeniowej, żeby to zrobić, to nie znaczy, że się nie da
<elbow> Voldenet: zdecydowanie nie, model będzie znał syntakse ale pozostanie nadal bez płaszczyzny semantycznej, dlatego ten płytki redukcjonizm, ten komputacjonizm, który tu postulujesz nigdy mnie nie przekona
<CookieM> forma, czysta forma
<Voldenet> elbow: skoro da się zmodelować dowolne przyrodnicze mechanizmy
<Voldenet> to i człowieka
<elbow> symulacja rozumienia nie jest rozumieniem, jest tylko jej odwzorowaniem
<Voldenet> ale czy widać różnicę?
<Voldenet> Czy poznasz, że ktoś myśli czy nie znając tylko efekt końcowy?
<elbow> człowiek to coś znacznie więcej niż schemat bodziec-reakcja
<elbow> hm
<elbow> nigdy nie odwzorujesz idealnej struktury umysłu, nie jest to możliwe, żaden komputacjonizm, czy koneksjonizm, czy też szkoły spod szyldu embodied cognition tego nie przeskoczą, poza tym, nadal nikt nie przeskoczył problemu tzn chińskiego pokoju, i póki to nie zostanie choćby teoretycznie rozwiązane nie widzę w ogóle podstaw aby rozmawiać o AI
<Wizard> elbow: Ty jakąś filozofię studiujesz, czy co? :)
<elbow> Wizard: owszem, tzn już jestem nieco dalej:) tak btw to która godzina bo zaraz mam studentów?
<sysek> Wizard, o/
<Voldenet> LOL
<Voldenet> Mamy doktora na kanale!
<Wizard> elbow: 10:25
<Wizard> elbow: W sensie wykładasz filozofię?
<Voldenet> Btw, "mam studentów" brzmi jak "mam owsiki"
<Voldenet> w tym kontekście
<elbow> Wizard: prowadzę ćwiczenia
<Wizard> Czyli robisz doktorat?
<Wizard> Czy już obroniłeś?
<elbow> Voldenet: czasem to takie samo uczucie :P
<Voldenet> Musi być, studenci teraz to takie tępe worki z mięsem w środku
<Wizard> E, nie zawsze.
<gjm> Wizard: Ja się przyzwyczaiłem do takich sytuacji jak np. profesor się mnie pyta jakiego skryptu używam gdzieś tam, albo dziękuje mi za motyw gtk.
<elbow> Voldenet: nie, nie wszyscy, tzn niektórzy nie :P czasem... chcę w to wierzyć :P
<gjm> Czy tam inny inżynier.
<Wizard> Wczoraj miałem rozmowę kwalifikacyjną z jednym studentem i bardzo dobrze wypadł.
<Voldenet> elbow: Nie napisałem, że wszyscy, tylko napisałem, że generalnie większość
<Voldenet> czasem mam wrażenie, że ich życie to jedzenie, picie i rozmnażanie się
<Wizard> Zastanawia mnie jedno. Jak wyglądają ćwiczenia z filozofii o_O'
<Voldenet> umysły myślą nieskażone, czasami im zazdroszczę
<elbow> Wizard: zależy z którego działu:)
<Wizard> A jakie są? :D
<elbow> etyka, logika, ontologia, epistemologia, filozofia przyrody, kultury, religii, czegokolwiek, historie filozofii, kognitywistyka, filozofia języka i 10000 innych
<Voldenet> a co do tego odwzorowania umysłu człowieka, to zakładając, że umysł jest zoptymalizowaną maszyną, ciężko będzie ją przebić symulacją cząsteczek składających się na mózg
<Voldenet> natomiast można pewne procesy dobrze zmodelować i odpowiednio uprościć
<elbow> umysł jest funkcją mózgu, trzeba te dwie rzeczy oddzielać
<Voldenet> taki model będzie działał tylko w określonych warunkach, nie będzie plastyczny jak mózg, ale jestem pewny, że samo myślenie da się na podstawowym poziomie odwzorować
<Voldenet> komputery biologiczne to jest jednak magia
<Voldenet> podajesz im wejście i wyjście operacji sumy dowolnej
<Voldenet> i po kilku tygodniach podają ci wynik dla innego wejścia
<Voldenet> czyli dajesz im 2+2=4, 11+13=?
<Voldenet> odpowiedzą
<Voldenet> podejrzewam, że umysły działają raczej w tym kierunku
<Voldenet> a produkując komputery biologiczne możemy wpaść na najbardziej nieekonomiczny sposób rozmnażania, kosztujący kilka rzędów zasobów więcej :)
<elbow> właśnie z myśleniem jest największy problem, z rozumieniem na płaszczyznie semantycznej przede wszystkim, można poinstalować kamery, inne sensoria i komp bedzie zbierał dane empiryczne ale problem jest w treści symbolicznej, bo jak Ty widzisz np krzyż przy drodze to wiesz czego jest symbolem, jakie zaplecze kulturowe za tym stoi, a komputer co zobaczy? dwa prostopadłe patyki
<Voldenet> Jednocześnie tak i nie - da się już stworzyć maszynę uwarunkowaną kulturowo, ale będzie się uczyła bardzo długo tego, czego człowiek uczy się w sekundy
<Voldenet> więc twórczym bezsensem byłoby zmuszanie komputera do myślenia
<elbow> Voldenet: jak chcesz to Ci dam linka do ciekawej debaty między trzeba profami, jeden jest filozofem, drugi neurologiem a trzeci informatykiem i fizykiem i mocnym zwolennikiem AI
<Voldenet> naukowe dywagacje, nie powinienem tego czytać teraz
<Voldenet> :-)
<elbow> ok :)
<Voldenet> lepiej zniknę i zajmę się czymś konstruktywnym
<elbow> mocne słowa
<elbow> też zaraz lecę
<CookieM> a ja i tak wolę Ayę z animowanej Zielonej Latarni
<elbow> dobra, biję na uczelnie, elo
<Voldenet> CookieM: co?
<CookieM> http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120330115438/greenlantern/images/7/7d/Aya_GLTAS_02.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/aqy8exx> (at images3.wikia.nocookie.net)
<Wizard> CookieM: Co to?
<CookieM> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Lantern:_The_Animated_Series#Main_characters 3. punktor
<EsmD> yo
<EsmD> mozna jakos wyczyscic ubuntu na takie jak zaraz po instalacji? wgralem sobie kubuntu, lxde ale chce je usunac...
<EsmD> te podane w googlach nie dzialaja typu wpisz w konsole "jakies program do aplikacji / jakies programy"
<EsmD> bo pisze ze wirtualnych pakietow nie mozna odinstalowac
<EsmD> chce miec po prostu mozliwosc usuniecia tego bagna ktore zrobilem ;d
<BlessJah> synaptic, pakiety dostarczone przez zespol ubuntu maja przy nazwie logo ubuntu
<BlessJah> pozostale mozesz usuwac
<BlessJah> to bedzie prawie to co po instalacji, ale powinno dac oczekiwany efekt
<Wizard> Ja w tym celu odinstalowuję libx11, ale to jest tylko dla twardzieli ;P
<shpaq> libx11 się przydaje do weblogiców ;)
<Wizard> shpaq: Chodziło mi o czyszczenie systemu z niepotrzebnych aplikacji ;)
<shpaq> prościej zainstalować minimalny i doinstalować potrzevne niż w drugą stronę
<Wizard> Chodziło mi o problem EsmD.
<bastetmilo> Czy ja mogę zaspamować? Taką małą konferencje oragnizuje we Wrocławiu...
<shpaq> daleko
<Wizard> Jaką?
<shpaq> nie będzie mnie
<bastetmilo> Wizard: WordUp
<bastetmilo> to nawet nie jest konferencja
<bastetmilo> 4 prezentacje, max 30 osób
<Wizard> O WordPressie?
<Wizard> Brzydka nazwa.
<bastetmilo> Tak, o WordPressie.
<bastetmilo> Nie ja wymyśliłam te nazwe.
<elbow> witam ponownie
<Wizard> I my witamy.
<m477> jak milo :)
<grek3> czesc
<grek3> mam cos takiego mogrify -resize x640 *.jpg konwertuje wszystkie pliki do 640 a jak zrobic zeby to dzialalo z podkatalogami ?
<elbow> Wizard: co tam słychać?:)
<Wizard> grek3: Oskryptować musisz.
<grek3> ok mam find ./ -name "*.jpg" -exec echo mogrify -resize 800 {} \;
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> Tylko wypada się jeszcze zastanowić, czy mogrify zapisuje pliki w CWD czy w katalogu, w którym jest plik wejściowy.
<Wizard> Jestę programistą \o/
 * m477 klaszcze
<grek3> zapisuje tzn nadpisuje to dziala ok
<grek3> dla potwierdzenia musze zmienic w plikach tekst na inny &$ na $ - takie polecenie to zrealizuje poprawnie ? - find . -name "*.php" -print | xargs sed -i 's/&$/$/g'
<Wizard> Nie, $ ma znaczenie w regeksach.
<Wizard> & chyba też.
<Wizard> Musisz \ postawić przed $.
<Wizard> Pracę domową za ciebie odrabiam? :>
<elbow> Wizard: za mnie tez możesz :P
<Wizard> Filozofia Wizarda, rozdział pierwszy, "I wszystko ch.."
<elbow> ^^
<Wizard> Inspirowane Sienkiewiczem ;)
<elbow> pisz pisz
<grek3> ok dzieki
<Wizard> Chwilowo to mam błąd do rozpykania. A nie do końca rozumiem jeszcze skąd to się bierze.
<Wizard> Na dodatek jakiś bałwan używa nagminnie magicznych typów Array, Object i String.
<elbow> nie lubię pisać książek, właśnie to stwierdzam oficjalnie :P
<Wizard> elbow: Piszesz książkę? LOL
<elbow> Wizard: wcale nie LOL, very sad
<Wizard> Starożytny sposób na zapewnienie sobie złej opinii wśród studentów.
<Wizard> Bo przecież to będzie potem obowiązkowa pozycja, prawda? :P
<Wizard> Tak na mojej uczelni jest na przykład. Profesor pisze książkę, przez następne 20 lat studenci kują ją na blachę.
<elbow> Wizard: nic nie narzucam, tylko nieśmiało zaproponuję :P
<Wizard> O, to od razu włazidupców wyłapiesz :)
<Wizard> Tak sobie kiedyś myślałem, że dobrze, że mam studia gdzieś. Jeszcze bym doktorat zrobił i studenci mieliby przerąbane.
<elbow> Wizard: tak serio to żartuję, jestem tam pionkiem i se tylko pogadać mogę, ale fakt, książka sie pisze
<Wizard> E, zapewne stołka trzyma się gość tak stary i stetryczały, że będą mu ten stołek musieli kiedyś operacyjnie usunąć.
<bastetmilo> elbow: a o czym piszesz?
<elbow> brednie jakieś :P
<elbow> aktualnie coś o przygodności sensu w Lebensweltach
<bastetmilo> elbow: a jaka to branża?
<elbow> bastetmilo: filozofia :)
<bastetmilo> elbow: więc jesteś filozofem?
<elbow> tak
<bastetmilo> i da się z tego utrzymać?
<elbow> jak widzisz żyję, mam też kompa i neta, książki więc chyba nie jest źle, ale wiesz, ja nie mam prawie żadnych wymagań od rzeczywistości jeśli chodzi o finanse
<elbow> bastetmilo: ale jak oczekujesz milionów to nie polecam
<bastetmilo> wiesz... to wszytsko może Ci zapewniac bogata żona, albo rodzice.
<bastetmilo> Dlatego zaytałam czy da się z tego utrzymać (a nie zarobic kokosy)
<elbow> bastetmilo: z miłą chęcią, masz może takich na zbyciu, chętnie przyjmę, nawet używanych
<bastetmilo> elbow: nie unoś się. Tylko pytam. Dla mnie filozofia to abstrakcja, zwłaszcza jako zawód.
<bastetmilo> Co dokładnie robi filozof w naszych czasach?
<elbow> bastetmilo: nie unoszę się :)
<elbow> hm, trudne pytanie
<elbow> zależy od specjalizacji chyba
<bastetmilo> a jaka jest Twoja?
<CookieM> udziela wywiadów w telewizjach śniadaniowych na temat 'jak żyć'
<elbow> ja się specjalizuje w etyce i antropologii ale bardzo mnie kręci filozofia nauki
<bastetmilo> ale do _dokładnie_ robisz?
<bastetmilo> co*
<elbow> bastetmilo: prowadzę zajęcia na uczelni, coś tam piszę czasem i tak o
<bastetmilo> aa
<elbow> ok, mam w netbooku bluetootha, i w tel też, jak to połączyć? nigdy w życiu tego nie robiłem
<elbow> pomóżcie prosze
<bastetmilo> włacz tu i tu BT i sparuj :)
<elbow> bastetmilo: serial port?
<elbow> czy a2dp source?
<elbow> czy dialup networking?
<bastetmilo> A co chcesz zrobic?
<elbow> bastetmilo: sweet focie przerzucić na hdd
<Dreadlish> usb nie masz?
<elbow> nie mam kabla
<bastetmilo> Właczyłeś BT na kompie i komórce? W komorce powinienes miec opcje wyslij zdjecie przez BT
<bastetmilo> i tam wybrac na jakie urzadzenie
<elbow> bastetmilo: poszło ale gdzie to sie zapisało?:P
<bastetmilo> a tego juz Ci nie powiem :)
<bastetmilo> find?
<elbow> bastetmilo: z kompa na kom mam request timeout
<elbow> pomoze ktos?
<BlessJah> oO, mam hilighta na bałwan czy co?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: admin lama, zablokował wszystkie porty poza 80 i 443
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nawet po imapie nie moge maila ciagnac :/
<Drathir> elbow: w ustawieniach bluta masz lokalizacje o ile dobprze pamietam albo w dokumenty odebrane pliki, albo w Pobrane folderze...
<elbow> Drathir: znalazłem już ale nie moge nadal w drugą strone wysłać
<Drathir> btw jesli ktos mialby chwilke i checi to prosilbym z ciekawosci o sprawdzenie na ubu czy kernel posiada domyslnie modul "sit"
<Drathir> elbow: spod nautilusa kiedys trzeba bylo dodatkowo plugin ftp-obex czy jakos tak pobrac o ile dobrze pamietam...
<Drathir> ale prosciej zalezy z jakiego programu sie korzysta ale w bluemanie idzie sie polaczyc z kompa na tel i zdalnie pliki przegladac i kopiowac...
<elbow> ej podłączam samsunga solida, nie ma wyświetlacza bo sie popsuł :P musze zgrać z niego kontakty, jak sie dostać do niego? http://wklej.org/id/969552/
<DaZ> pewnie musisz mu coś wcisnąć żeby sie otworzył na usb :v
<elbow> DaZ: ale jak to?:P
<elbow> było wszystko z automatu
<elbow> jakieś pomysły jak sie doń dostać? potrzebuje 3 numerów :P
<didek> Csc!
<didek> Zażółć gęślą jaźń, krzaczę?
<elbow_> nie
<didek> Elegancko :D
<didek> Irssi na raspberry, chyba jedyne zastosowanie tego komputerka :)
<bastetmilo> didek: nie. U nas na raspberry stoi xbmc
<didek> Właśnie ściągam, zobaczę, czy się nadaję.
<didek> s/nadaję/nadaje/;
<bastetmilo> u nas pięknie śmiga.
<elbow_> powiedzcie mi czy jest opcja na instalacje linuxa na tablecie?:)
<Drathir> elbow_: nawet jak sie dostaniesz zapewne do kontaktow dostepu nie bedziesz mial... predzej uzyj jakiegos programu od producenta...
<Drathir> didek: lol pi nie takie zle jest...
<elbow_> mam dysk 500gb na usb tosziby, podłączam, lampka sie pali i słychać takie pyk, pyk i nic wiecej, w śmieci go?
<elbow_> moze cos z nim zrobimy wspólnie?
<elbow_> zapraszam do niszczenia
<didek> elbow_: ...
<elbow_> didek:?
<didek> Jak można podłączyć dysk i liczyć na zasilanie?
<didek> Toż to dysk, musisz oddzielnie zasilić z jakiegoś aktywnego huba
<elbow_> didek: to zewnętrzny dysk usb, nie potrzebuje zewnętrznego zasilania
<Dreadlish> elbow_: wiesz, dyski potrzebują więcej niż 0,5a z usb jednego
<Dreadlish> trzeba mieć taki fajny przewód, co na jednym jest zasilanie i dane, a na drugim samo zasilanie
<elbow_> Dreadlish: on jest tylko na jeden przewód
<elbow_> nie ma dodatkowego zasilania
<elbow_> nawet ma tylko jedną dziure
<elbow_> :P
<elbow_> nie da sie więcej nic podłączyć
<gjm> elbow_: http://www.hdsentinel.com/img/cases/usb-y-cable.gif
<elbow_> gjm: zupełnie inny, gruby, z innym wejściem
<gjm> Jaką masz tą kieszeń?
<gjm> Może Ci kontroler padł?
<elbow_> żadną kieszen
<elbow_> zewnętrzny dysak usb
<elbow_> 500 gb
<gjm> Chryste panie, w coś ten dysk chyba jest wsadzony, nie?
<elbow_> nie
<elbow_> zaraz pokażę
<gjm> No czekam.
<elbow_> gjm: http://imgur.com/k3LfoTn
<gjm> Wiesz że ta ładna obudowa nazywa się "kieszeń"?
<elbow_> gjm: ok, już wiem:P
<Dreadlish> i do tego potrzeba dodatkowe zasilanie tak btw.
<elbow_> nie ma tu nawet miejsca na to
<elbow_> jest jedna dziura
<gjm> To jest 2,5 cala, więc niekoniecznie.
<elbow_> gdzie to wsadze
<elbow_> ?
<gjm> A może się mylę?
<elbow_> chodźcie go zmusimy do współpracy albo zniszczmy go:P
<Dreadlish> elbow_: jak masz zamiar go zniszczyć, to lepiej wyślij do mnie ;D
<gjm> Pomyśl że jesteś Frodo i masz misję wrzucenia dysku do wulkanu.
<elbow_> Dreadlish: pomóż mi go naprawić:P
<Dreadlish> http://i.imm.io/XPFO.jpeg
<gjm> No już mu pokazywałem.
<gjm> elbow_: A wcześniej działał?
<elbow_> gjm: kiedyś tak ale nagle przestał i robi pyk pyk przez piec minut a potemn cisza
<didek> :)
<gjm> Pokaż co wypluwa lsusb.
<elbow_> Dreadlish: jak sie nie uda mi go naprawić to Ci go wyślę po kjosztach przesyłki jak będziesz chciał, ok?
<elbow_> gjm: moment
<Dreadlish> elbow_: spoko
<elbow_> gjm: http://wklej.org/id/969654/
<gjm> gnome-disk-utility go wykrywa?
<elbow_> gjm: zaraz, musze pewnie doinstalować bo mam xfce?
<gjm> Ja mam wiedzieć co masz w systemie zainstalowane?
<elbow_> gjm: spokojnie
<elbow_> :)
<gjm> Przy okazji zainstaluj gsmartcontrol.
<elbow_> gjm: nie widzi go, a to drugie juz zainstalowałem
<gjm> Odpal terminal, wklep: "tail -f /var/log/messages.log", podłącz dysk i pokaż co wyświetli.
<Stirlitz> syslog
<elbow_> gjm: http://wklej.org/id/969660/
<elbow_> chyba cos nie tak?
<Stirlitz> elbow_, /var/log/syslog
<Stirlitz> i z sudo
<elbow_> Stirlitz: tzn sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog   ?
<Stirlitz> uhm
<elbow_> ok
<gjm> Tak to jest jak się Ubuntu nie używa (:
<elbow_> http://wklej.org/id/969669/
<Stirlitz> zbieraj na trumienkę
<elbow_> heh, no dobra:P
<elbow_> szkoda
<elbow_> 500gb
<elbow_> ;(
<Stirlitz> on prędzej działał z tym laptokiem?
<didek> brb
<elbow_> Stirlitz: tzn działał w ogóle, wszędzie, do tego laptoka już nie dożył:P
<Wizard> elbow_: Żyjesz?
<elbow_> Wizard: co to za życie :P
<Wizard> Już coś popsułeś?
<elbow_> nie?
<elbow_> nic nie ruszałem
<elbow_> Wizard: a co?
<Wizard> A bo widziałem, że jakieś błędy wlepiałeś.
<elbow_> Wizard: tak, dysk sie popsuł ale juz dawno
<elbow_> Wizard: Stirlitz mówi że padaka
<Wizard> Z dużym prawdopodobieństwem może mieć rację ;P
<elbow_> sad story bro :(
<elbow_> dajcie dobrą muzyke choć
<BlessJah> elbow_: soniamiki, morze
<elbow_> BlessJah: słucham?
<BlessJah> to jak odsłuchasz, powiedz czy dobre
<elbow_> BlessJah: szału nie robi ale daję okejkę :)
 * gjm słucha: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/01/21_06_41_2013-03-01_1366x768_scrot.png
<gjm> (tu cała plejlista)
 * bastetmilo słucha Lissie
<didek> Yo, mial ktos moze problem z tym?
<didek> http://wklej.org/id/969730/
<gjm> Nie.
<didek> sieciowke mi wywala jak dzika swinia.
<didek> reason=3 :)
 * Stirlitz słucha trUjki jak co piątek
<DaZ> piontek
<Stirlitz> alojzy
<gjm> kernel 3.8 stable
<ChaosEngine> gjm: eee, niech w repo ubu tak zrobią :-)
<gjm> Taa…
<ChaosEngine> i tak dobrze że pchają te taczki :-)
<Stirlitz> a co z tymi kernelami w ubuntu? jakieś inne są?
<Stirlitz> ja to od jakiegos czasu nawet nie wiem jakie mam
<didek> Bedzie mogl ktos zerknac na pewne logi? Potrzebuje fachowej porady, co z tym fantem zrobic.
<Dreadlish> to dawaj
<Dreadlish> http://wklej.to i jedziesz
<didek> http://wklej.org/id/969805/
<didek> Prosze bardzo.
<Dreadlish> przeinstaluj insserva
<didek> O tako? W jaki sposob to mam zrobic? Bo apt odpada, wykrzacza mi sie, zanim podejmie jakakolwiek akcje.
<Dreadlish> masz w /var/cache/apt/packages paczkę z tego co wiem
<Dreadlish> /var/cache/apt/archives, pardon
<didek> Nic nie mam bo clean zrobilem.
<Dreadlish> a apt-get -f install nie idzie?
<didek> Gdzie tam, mam dokladnie te dwa problemy wobec initscripts i udev.
<didek> Skad moze byc to "zapetlenie" argh
<Dreadlish> przy udevie
<didek> No i co ja mam z tym zrobic, jak to poprawic? Nie mam pojecia, troszke mnie to spowalnia.
<Dreadlish> to tak
<Dreadlish> kiedy Ci się to zrobiło
<didek> Przy upgrade
<didek> I nie wiem co tu robic, troche googluje, ale nie jestem zadowolony z wynikow, nic ciekawego nie ma raczej.
<didek> Jedn± sprawê jeszcze lepiej zepsu³em, zwyczjanie wy³±czy³em ssh, ale to sobie jutro zrobiê na szybko z rana ju¿ na miejscu z urz±dzeniem.
<didek> Ale z tym problemem nie wiem jak sobie poradziæ, jak to jest uszkodzone nie wiem nawet nie potrafiê sobie wyobraziæ.
<elbow> dobranoc:)
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-02
<m477> ;o
<elbow> bry
<elbow> czemu się ze mną nie witacie?:)
<elbow> aaa, kac po piąteczku :P
<didek> Hej, jak tam z rana ;)
<didek> :-(
<bastetmilo> czesc misie
<didek> Csc bastetmilo
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<elbow> łeee, broda mi sie wyrzyna i swędzi mnie morda :P
<beboj> uzywa ktos lcd2usb moze?
<didek> Ech nigdy więcej nie podłączam do raspberrego żadnego dysku twardego :|
<didek> No nie, będę smuszony chyba do postawinia serwera VPN w torze :D
<didek> s/smuszony/zmuszony/
<Voldenet> didek: raspberry sobie z niczym nie radzi
<didek> Tzn co masz na myśli?
<Dreadlish> ether na usb
<Dreadlish> blob zamiast grafiki
<didek> Jak na razie radzi sobie ze wszystkim, o czym tylko mogę sobie zamarzyć :)
<didek> Nie wiem z tym eth, jak dla mnie wystarcza jak na razie. Faktycznie, jest to chyba wszystko na szynach usb, lspci nie działa w ogóle, ale jak na razie jest ok.
<didek> Nie trzeba mi nic mocnego, trzeba mi bardzo małoprądowego :).
<jacekowski> Voldenet: rpi radzi sobie z 1080p filmami bez problemu
<Voldenet> jacekowski: ile gwiazdek trzeba dopisać do tego twierdzenia żeby było prawdziwe?
<jacekowski> zero
<Voldenet> np. * tylko 8-bitowe h264 z profilem 4.1
<jacekowski> nie
<Voldenet> to z Hi10 h264 też sobie radzi? :o
<jacekowski> tak
<Voldenet> a h265?
<jacekowski> a dwa, hi10 widzialem tylko kilka co sciagalem do testow
<jacekowski> a h265 nie widzialem zadnego
<Voldenet> jacekowski: ja teraz już tylko Hi10 na dysku mam
<Voldenet> innych nie robią
<jacekowski> niby gdzie
<Voldenet> hi10 są mniejsze i wyglądają lepiej
<Voldenet> nie ma powodu do używania 8-bitowców
<Voldenet> jacekowski: rozumiem, że rpi ma to sprzętowe, tak?
<jacekowski> bez sensu 10bit jak hdmi nie da sie tego potem i tak przeslac
<Voldenet> że co
<Voldenet> sugerujesz, że hdmi nie potrafi przesłać obrazu 16-bitowego?
<Voldenet> niezły trolling
<Voldenet> albo 24b nawet
<Voldenet> wydaje mi się, że potrafi
<Voldenet> poza tym, jacekowski, 10b daje lepszą kompresję video
<jacekowski> hi10p to jest 10bit na skladowa
<jacekowski> czyli 30 bitow
<Voldenet> jacekowski: Nie.
<Voldenet> Nie masz pojęcia jak to działa, to się nie wypowiadaj... :D
<jacekowski> poza tym, hi10p gowno daje
<jacekowski>  http://www.google.com/insidesearch/howsearchworks/thestory/
<jacekowski>  http://www.google.com/insidesearch/howsearchworks/thestory/
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> kliklo mi sie
<jacekowski> nie ma blurayow w hi10p
<Voldenet> ale hi10p pozwala na lepszą kompresję
<Voldenet> i to tyle
<jacekowski> ale pogarsza jakosc
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> polepsza
<jacekowski> bo zamiast na wprost ripowac
<Voldenet> :)
<Voldenet> wot, magia
<jacekowski> chcesz mi wmowic ze rekompresja materialu ktory jest nagrany 8 bitowo
<Voldenet> to mniej więcej jak z kodowaniem różnicowym dźwięku
<jacekowski> poprawi mi jakosc?
<Voldenet> niby jest mniejsze, a jakość taka sama
<Voldenet> jacekowski: najpewniej nie poprawi ani nie pogorszy
<jacekowski> pogorszy
<jacekowski> kazda kompresja powoduje strate informacji
<jacekowski> tzn. kazda stratna
<jacekowski> a nawet hi10p jest stratne
<Voldenet> Uch, tak
<Voldenet> jeśli tak na to spojrzysz
<Voldenet> ale jakość będzie lepsza niż w przypadku 8-bitowej wersji
<jacekowski> wiec kompresja 8 bitowo juz pogorszyla jakosc, i teraz kompresujesz jeszcze raz hi10p jeszcze raz tracac informacje
<Voldenet> h264
<jacekowski> nie
<Voldenet> nie rekompresuje się 8b
<jacekowski> bo wyzej dupy nie podskoczysz
<jacekowski> jak zrodlo masz 8 bit to co z nim nie zrobisz, lepszej jakosci nie bedzie
<jacekowski> a bluray to 8 bit
<Voldenet> also,
<Voldenet> >H.264 (up to High Profile) encoded videos are supported up to 1080P using hardware video decoding. Note: Hi10P will not work.
<Voldenet> to odnośnie raspberry na wiki xbmc
<Voldenet> jacekowski: bluray to 8bit?
<jacekowski> tak
<Voldenet> ...
<Voldenet> Nie rozumiesz o co chodzi z kompresją.
<jacekowski> rozumiem
<Voldenet> Nie wiesz czym się różni h264 od mpeg-ts?
<jacekowski> ty chcesz mi wmowic ze skompresowanie materialu ponowne przywroci jakims cudem utracone informacje
<jacekowski> co jest NIEMOZLIWE
<gjm> BAZINGA!
<Voldenet> Nie. :)
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<Voldenet> Nie próbuję Ci wmówić.
<dwe11er> dobry flejm na ładne popołudnie
<Voldenet> Mówię tylko, że skompresowanie mpeg-ts do 8-bitowego h264 zaskutkuje gorszą jakością niż przy 10-bitach
<Voldenet> i będzie większe
<jacekowski> ale bluray to h264
<Voldenet> nie
<jacekowski> wiec mozna na wprost zrzucac strumien
<jacekowski> Voldenet: dvd to byl mpeg2
<jacekowski> blu-ray to h264
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blu-ray_Disc  Encoding	H.262/MPEG-2 Part 2
<jacekowski> H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
<jacekowski> VC-1
<jacekowski> h.264 to najpopularniejszy kodek
<Voldenet> uh
<Voldenet> nope
<jacekowski> a jednak
<Voldenet> mam pytanie
<Voldenet> próbowałeś kiedyś ripować bluraya?
<Voldenet> tak pytam z ciekawości
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.264/MPEG-4_AVC
<jacekowski> H.264 is perhaps best known as being one of the codec standards for Blu-ray Discs; all Blu-ray Disc players must be able to decode H.264
<Voldenet> więc pewnie wiesz, że bluraye są często 9 i 10-bitowe
<jacekowski> The earliest releases used MPEG-2 video compression, the same method used on standard DVDs.
<jacekowski> Voldenet: gowno prawda
<Voldenet> (:
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<jacekowski> zaden odtwarzacz bluray nie zrobi 10 bit
<Voldenet> Dlaczego
<Voldenet> raspberry pi robi
<Voldenet> więc odtwarzacze powinny też dać radę
<Voldenet> więc jaki problem
<jacekowski> ehhh
<jacekowski> przed chwila napisales ze nie robi
<Dreadlish> rpi :f
<Voldenet> jacekowski: ale ty napisałeś, że robi
<jacekowski> blu ray to 8 bitowy h264 (za wyjatkiem bardzo starych dyskow)
<Voldenet> więc CI wierzę
<Voldenet> bo czemu miałbym
<Voldenet> nie wierzyć
<Voldenet> a tak serio, obaj wiemy, że raspberry pi radzi sobie z filmami gorzej od mojej komórki
<jacekowski> radzi sobie wystarczajaco dobrze
<Voldenet> bo rpi to tani sprzęt dla biedaków
<Voldenet> nie renderuje napisów
<Voldenet> nie radzi sobie z hi10p
<jacekowski> jak nie renderuje
<jacekowski> z hi10p sobie malo co radzi
<Voldenet> i to niby jest problem?
<Voldenet> no to mało co jest sprzętem do czegokolwiek
<jacekowski> no nie wiem
<jacekowski> jak popatrzysz na wszystkie filmy "wydane" w ostatnim czasie
<jacekowski> to filmow w hi10p jest dokladnie 0
<Voldenet> pierwszy lepszy
<Voldenet> Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
<Voldenet> Bit depth                                : 10 bits
<Voldenet> Scan type                                : Progressive
<jacekowski> jaki
<Voldenet> to, że Ty masz tylko filmy w bitstarved crapquality, to nie znaczy, że wszyscy mają
<jacekowski> co to za film
<jacekowski> dokladnie nazwa relka
<Voldenet> :)
<Voldenet> nie piracę
<Voldenet> nie wiem
<jacekowski> ehhh
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<Voldenet> przy czym przy tych samych ustawieniach
<Voldenet> 20 minut filmu 8-bit ma u mnie 395M
<Voldenet> a 10-bit ma 365M
<Voldenet> a więc magia, podejrzewam
<Voldenet> no i oczywiście, tego samego filmu przy takiej samej ilości przebiegów
<grek__> czesc
<grek__> potrzebuje pomocy :) http://wklej.to/lz1Nn
<grek__> jak pozbyc sie tego bled
<grek__> moge wywalic to linux-generic-pae ?
<DaZ> wszystko możesz <:
<grek__> ale czy komp bedzie dzizlal
<DaZ> komp tak, system moze nie :v
<grek__> :)
<grek__>  http://wklej.to/lz1Nn
<grek__> zobacz co z tym mozna zrobic
<grek__> znajomym na kompie tak sie stalo przy aktualizacji
<grek__> od roku nie byl aktualizowany teraz tak sie zrobilo
<DaZ> raz, ze to jest po polsku, dwa, ze to jest apt
<grek__> no apt mowi ze -f
<grek__> a z -f nie przechodzi
<grek__> http://wklej.to/Aud3L
<grek__> wiecie moze jak to naprawić
<grek__> plis
<grek__> to co moge z tym zrobic nie czaje tej zaleznosci, system ma domyslne repozytoria,
<grek__> dlaczego uszkodzily sie pakiety
<grek__> dwa, ze to jest apt, w jakim sensie to jest apt
<grek__> no system mowi ze sa problemy synptic ze uszkodzone pakiety itd
<grek__> da sie tego pozbyc
<CookieM> to może zrób backup plików użytkownika i zainstaluj aktualną wersję
<grek__> hm ten komp ma dziwne wifi musialem sie meczyc z instalacja
<grek__> a jakas inna opcja poza reinstalacja ?
<CookieM> ja np. jadę na 12.04.1 i aktualizuje mi tylko programy ale już nie jądro, choć oficjalnie lsb_release -a pokazuje, że mam 2-kę; może nie ma sensu aktualizować tego, przed czym apt się wzbrania
<dancios> to tylko ja jade ciagle na 10.04 ? :D
<grek__> wie c wie ktosw ?
<foreste> czesc
<beboj> uzywa ktos hd44780 LCD with lcd2usb
<beboj> ?
<dancios> ja tylko w baremetal uzywealem 16segmentowcow
<beboj> tu powinno to byc latwiejsze.. ale nie jest.Probuje LCDd.conf jakos poprawnie skonfigurowac bo ponoc lcdproc nei jest mi do tego potrzebny.. jednak pozatym ze widze go w lsusb , lsusb -v nie moge z tym ekranem wogole zagadac
<wawaw> Witam, chciałbym zrobić multiiboot na pendrive, ale bez użycia Yumi czy innych programów, znacie może jakąś stronę jak to zrobić? albo program który nie dodawałby loga i takich tam?
<ChaosEngine> wawaw: unetbootin
<wawaw> ChaosEngine: bardzo dziękuje
<ChaosEngine> NP
<ChaosEngine> są tony tutoriali o tym
<wawaw> Do zobaczenia.
<didek> A to nie da się grubem już bootować?
<Voldenet> grub burg lepszy
<Voldenet> Z IKONKAMI
<Drathir> lol
<Drathir> tak jakby conajmniej czarne tlo z literkami gryzlo hrhr a to wrecz przeciwnie cala przyjemnosc i urok w tym...
<Stirlitz> grrr, ktoś walczył z rtmpd?
<Drathir> Przekliniak: g rtmpd
<Przekliniak> Drathir: Home » C++ RTMP Server: <http://www.rtmpd.com/>
 * qermit zrobil pizze
 * Stirlitz zrobił juz o 16tej
<didek> Do pracy byście się wzięli :)
<didek> A nie pizze i pizze.
<didek> Sam bym zjadł ale taki zapi****, że nie ma kiedy taczki załadować.
<qermit> didek: to przestań pracować
<Stirlitz> cały dzień zapierdalałem
<CookieM> w korpo robicie?
<qermit> CookieM: nie podejrzewam
<qermit> w corpo nie robi się w sobote
<Stirlitz> na wiatrakach sie robi :>
<Stirlitz> dziekuję qermit
<CookieM> stawiasz elektrownie wiatrowe?
<qermit> Stirlitz: co ty masz wspólnego z tymi wiatrakami?
<qermit> podpinasz pod nie serwery żeby pobierały prąd?
<Stirlitz> qermit, jak mówisz
<bez_nicku> hi
<qermit> o/
<BlessJah> sigh
<Stirlitz> kurczę! mam rtsp z kamer po tunelu i potrzebuję jakieś proxy do tego, ten cały crtmpserver działa żadnie
<Stirlitz> i jeszcze lua do tego, grr configi dla sadomaso
<ChaosEngine> Stirlitz: a po co Ci rtmp? flasha streamujesz?
<Stirlitz> ChaosEngine, niekoniecznie, rtsp z tych kamer musze udostepnić a po tunelu mam słabe łacze, więc jakiehos stream serwera potzrebuję
<Stirlitz> niby ten cały crtmpserver działa ale juz quicktime nie działa, przez vlc ok
<ChaosEngine> Stirlitz: ja używam mjpg-streamer którego polecam
<ChaosEngine> może nie do wszystkiego ale ładnie robi
<ChaosEngine> dość wydajny
<ChaosEngine> https://sourceforge.net/projects/mjpg-streamer/
<Stirlitz> najlepiej jakby to było przz jakis weblayer w html5 ale to co niby ma działac od kopa czyli jwplayer z rtmp oczywiscie nie działa w żadnej konfiguracji
<ChaosEngine> Stirlitz: no ja sobie takie cuś zrobiłem: http://haos.hopto.org/webcamgallery/
<Stirlitz> hmm mjpg?
<ChaosEngine> na localu mam tego mjpg-streamera wystawionego
<ChaosEngine> dalej reverse proxy do apache'a
<ChaosEngine> stream live też idzie
<Stirlitz> mjtpg podobno ssie wiec nawet nie bralem pod uwagę ;)
<ChaosEngine> no nie jest może tak wydajne
<ChaosEngine> codziennie sob ie robię time-lapse z dziennych fotek
<ChaosEngine> i wrzucam mp4 i webm do htmnl5 playera i/lub flasha
<Stirlitz> to raczkuje dopiero i tak pewnie sie skonczy na wowzie albo czyms podobnym
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: moze hakowac cos z mplayer -streamdump i dumpowac do fifo i potem ciagnac jakims enkoderem
<ChaosEngine> Stirlitz: jedyne co to nie sprawdzałęm tego rozwiązania pod większym obciążeniem
<Drathir> Stirlitz: ta ja mialem raz stycznosc z softem to tylko dzialalo na ie zal jak nie wiem, bo z active-x korzystalo...
<Stirlitz> Drathir, takie z active-x mam w robocie qnap-costam, tragedia
<Stirlitz> tak to jest jak przetarg = 100% cena
<jacekowski> qnap to akurat przyzwoity sprzet jest
<Stirlitz> tylko działa tylko pod windows, całkiem przyzwoicie
<jacekowski> eeeee?
<jacekowski> ich sprzet chodzi na linuxie
<Stirlitz> uhm na linuksie, hint viostor
<Stirlitz> czy podobnie
<Stirlitz> linux to tam jest "embedded"
<jacekowski> i nie wyciagniesz strumienia z tego jakos normalnie?
<jacekowski> bo to az niemozliwe sie wydaje ze robiliby wlasny jakis niestandardowy kodek
<Stirlitz> strumień moze sie jakoś da ale jak chcesz np poogladać kawałek czasowy z jakiegos dnia to tylko IE
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> ja mam taka funkcjonalnosc w moim NASie od synology
<BlessJah> jacekowski: potrzebujemy agregatu niewielkiego, ty robiles cos w branzy, nie?
<jacekowski> i dziala pod chrome i wszystkim
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nom
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak duzy/maly
<Drathir> to jak ms sie wzial za skype pierwsza aktualizacja od ms to wirus hrhr dobrze, ze nie przenosili na serwery windowsowe calej infrastruktury...
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, to cos działa tylko w IE ale qnqp jest linux friendly :>
<BlessJah> >1kW, zeby dalo sie przeniesc
<jacekowski> a czyli male
<jacekowski> honda eu2000i
<jacekowski> najlepsze co mozna kupic z malych
<Drathir> btw a ten przeglad to na dysku wszystko siedzi?
<BlessJah> do zasilenia jest troche sprzetu sieciowego, moze jakis laptop czy ladowarka
<BlessJah> ile wazy i ile kosztuje?
<BlessJah> 1k USD
<BlessJah> musi byc ponizej 1k PLN, najlepiej do 500
<gjm> Może za dychę? <;
<gjm> Bez przesady.
<jacekowski> ciezko
<jacekowski> taki sprzet kosztuje
<jacekowski> nawet taniego chinskiego nie kupisz za tyle
<BlessJah> kupie
<jacekowski> a ta honda jednak daje idealna sinusoide i jest cicha
<BlessJah> 20kg, 100dB, nie wiem jaka firma
<gjm> Rozsypie się zaraz.
<BlessJah> prawdopodobnie to i tak przez jakis UPS albo filtr przejdzie
<BlessJah> gjm: wlasnie tego chce uniknac
<jacekowski> a do czego do dokladnie chcesz
<jacekowski> i na jak dlugo
<gjm> Dlatego się nie kupuje takiego syfu.
<BlessJah> troche sprzetu sieciowego, routery, ap, switche, plus jakis laptop czy dwa
<jacekowski> i jak dlugo to ma chodzic jednorazowo
<BlessJah> srednio 6h ciaglej pracy,  max 10h
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> to jednak nie
<BlessJah> jak dlugo sie to chlodzi? (bo podejzewam ze wlasnie o grzanie sie chodzi?)
<jacekowski> myslalem zeby samochod zasugerowac
<jacekowski> + inwerter
<jacekowski> bo z samochodu mozna 1kW pociagnac ale przez niezbyt dlugi czas
<BlessJah> nie przejdzie, samochod to usluga transportowa, a te musimy z uczelni latwic
<BlessJah> a z uczelni drogo i pewnie nie pozwola nam wpiac sie
<jacekowski> to niestety bedziesz mial ciezko cos w takim budzecie zorganizowac co wytrzyma dluzszy czas
<jacekowski> te chinskie sie potrafia rozsypac po 200h
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nawet 0,5kW styknie, cwiartka nawet ale wole miec zapas
<gjm> Na tyle sprzętu 0.25KW?
<BlessJah> gjm: kazde urzadzenie po kilka/kilkanascie watow?
<Dreadlish> dwa laptopy też? ;d
<gjm> Sama ładowarka od laptopa to ~60W
<gjm> A agregatu w 100% nie wykorzystasz bo umrze.
<jacekowski> to maksymalne zuzycie
<BlessJah> laptopy to incydentalne
<BlessJah> dlatego wlasnie zapas biore, zeby bezpiecznie dwa lapki naladowac
<gjm> Mówisz o ~6-10h dziennie, a później: 23:52 < BlessJah> laptopy to incydentalne
<jacekowski> a no i nie baw sie w dwu suwowe silniki
<jacekowski> http://www.clarkeinternational.com/shop/product/details/clarke-1kw-inverter-generator-ig1000/path/inverter-generators
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/arsa52l> (at www.clarkeinternational.com)
<jacekowski> cos takiego u mnie tez uzywaja
<BlessJah> cena?
<jacekowski> ale wieksze roboty to taka honda wlasnie, a potem juz wypozyczane jak wieksze cos trzeba
<jacekowski> http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/clarke-1kw-inverter-generator-ig1000
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/25ma64n> (at www.machinemart.co.uk)
<jacekowski> £300
<BlessJah> podoba mi sie waga
<BlessJah> chyba skonczy sie na tym, ze kupimy chinska pierdziawke, a za jakis czas wniosek o dofinansowanie wiekszego sie napisze
<BlessJah> i chinczyk jako backup o ile sie nie posypie
<gjm> #firstworldproblems
<jacekowski> chinczyk to bedzie dwusow pewnie
<jacekowski> wiesz co sie z takimi robi?
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> dwusuw jeździ na mieszankę
<gjm> Powiedz mu co to mieszanka.
<Dreadlish> nie ma bana na google z tego co wiem =.=
<jacekowski> dwusow pali wiecej
<jacekowski> i wlasnie, jezdzi na mieszance
<jacekowski> wiec nie mozesz poleciec na stacje i nalac 5l do kanistra
<jacekowski> tylko musisz miec jeszcze olej na domieszke
<jacekowski> i wymieszac
<BlessJah> na stacji musza miec i olej w razie czego
<jacekowski> nie bylbym pewien czy maja
<gjm> Ale musisz się pierdzielić z mieszaniem.
<jacekowski> malo co jezdzi na takich juz
<BlessJah> jacekowski: masz jakas inna propozycje na zapewnienie 250W-500W przez 5-10h w lesie?
<jacekowski> 300W to ja z samochodu ciagne
<BlessJah> odpada
<BlessJah> za drogo wychodzi wynajecie a wlasnego nie mamy i nie dostaniemy dofinansowania
<jacekowski> ze sie zapytam, co robicie?
<gjm> To korbką kręć.
<jacekowski> dwa rowery
<jacekowski> i na zmiane jechac
<jacekowski> akurat bedzie odpowiednia moc
<jacekowski> bo czlowiek z 200-300W dostarczy
<BlessJah> dostarczamy internet sarenkom i dzikom,
<gjm> jacekowski: Częściej ten enter klep.
<jacekowski> i
<jacekowski> tylko
<jacekowski> maly
<jacekowski> ups
<jacekowski> jak
<jacekowski> bedziecie
<jacekowski> sie
<jacekowski> zmieniac
<jacekowski> na
<jacekowski> rowerze
<BlessJah> zakladamy ze nie na kazda polanke dociagniemy przedluzaczem
<gjm> Przedłużacz to maks. 50m, później napięcie spada za mocno.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ups z tego co pamietam bedzie tak czy siak - nie ufamy jakosci i stalosci dostaw pradu z agregatu
<BlessJah> gjm: wlasnie dlatego agregat
<jacekowski> gjm: niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> caly ten sprzet co maja pociagnie spokojnie na 120V
<gjm> Nie wiadomo co komu przyjdzie do głowy.
<jacekowski> wiec mozna duzy spadek miec i bedzie i tak dzialac
<jacekowski> baterie sloneczne sa jeszcze opcja
<gjm> BlessJah: To kup chińczyka, kanister 20l i wcześniej rób mieszankę.
<jacekowski> ale to bedzie tez ponad budzet
<gjm> Mały ma zbiornik ~5l
<Dreadlish> to może wiatr?
<BlessJah> baterie tez odpadaja, chyba ze noca bedziemy lampka swiecic
<jacekowski> ze sie zapytam
<jacekowski> co robicicie dokladnie
<jacekowski> bo ja tu widze problemy logistyczne
<gjm> BlessJah: Mówisz o sarenkach i dzikach, nie pomyślałeś że hałas je wystraszy?
<jacekowski> macie cos zeby dostarczyc duzy sprzet sieciowy
<Dreadlish> gjm: mały kanister ma 5l.
<gjm> Dreadlish: No i?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: 100dB to jest duzo
<Dreadlish> ale wiat
<Dreadlish> wait*
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> dobra, nie doczytałem
<BlessJah> wiem ze duzo
<Dreadlish> nie odpowiedziałeś dalej na pytanie jacekowskiego
<Dreadlish> co będziecie robić ;d
<gjm> Kiedyś robiliśmy imprezę w plenerze to agregat wsadziliśmy w wykopany rów i trochę to tłumiło, ale sarenka raczej by nie podeszła.
<jacekowski> 80dB to juz jest glosno
<Dreadlish> wszystko powyżej 30 w nocy wkurza
<Drathir> a jakis ups srednio porzadny nie lepiej? w dzien albo podczas snu z auta podladowac?
<gjm> Na 6 godzin (minimum)?
<jacekowski> Drathir: na kilka godzin
<Dreadlish> ew, ups przerobiony na kwasówkę
<BlessJah> a boli mnie najbardziej to, ze jak by nie kombinowac, agregat musi stac na srodku, zeby kable szly gwiazdziscie
<jacekowski> trzeba by duzo ciezkich baterii
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ostatni odcinek sprzet trzeba przeniesc
<gjm> BlessJah: Zacznij robić masę.
<Drathir> taki z 1.5 kv ?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: kwasówka samochodowa nie jest niewiadomo jak ciężka przecież
<Drathir> lapek i tak nie je caly czas...
<gjm> Dreadlish: Jeden nie.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: akumulatory odpadly ze wzgledu na wage
<Dreadlish> jak już zostało powiedziane
<Dreadlish> ciśnij masę
<Drathir> baterie posiada to podczas ladowania moznaby podlaczyc... no chyba ze grac chcecie, ale zeby tylko sterowac apkami to spokojnie spod tel nawet idzie...
<gjm> Albo zainwestuj w taczki, raz wiozłem dwa z ciężarówki, katorga.
<Dreadlish> ew. przyczepę :D
 * Dreadlish ma taką do roweru
<BlessJah> myslelismy o wózku widłowym i quadzie
<Dreadlish> fajna, tylko troche podrdzewiała
<BlessJah> ale to droga zabawa
<Drathir> putanie ile osob i ile dziewczyn?
<gjm> Dreadlish: Zapytaj jeszcze o fazę księżyca.
<Drathir> niech kazdy z auta wezmie akku ze soba hrhr :p
<gjm> Drathir: ↑
<gjm> tabfail
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> już myślałem :D
<gjm> Oszczędzasz na agregacie a myślisz o kładzie. Fuck logic.
<BlessJah> gjm: tak ciezko sie zorientowac?
<Dreadlish> to jest bidżej lodzik
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: a jebnij sobie na korbkę
<gjm> Łups.
<Dreadlish> ojć
<Dreadlish> przepraszm.
<Dreadlish> ale na korbkę fajnie
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem po co się udzielacie, jeśli nie macie nic sensownego do powiedzenia?
<Drathir> a najlepiej 2x ups 1.5kv apki pod jeden a 2 lapki pod drugi... przy zwyklym korzystaniu nie wytrzymalby 6h? 2.5h bateria lapka ups 2x60w tez ladnie czasowo powinien wyrobic...
<Dreadlish> 1.5kw*
<gjm> BlessJah: Jak mam się wypowiedzieć skoro sam nie wiesz czego chcesz?
<Drathir> btw ewentualnie do strazakow z prosba...
<gjm> Wszystko fuj.
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: tobie żaden pomysł nie pasuje.
<Dreadlish> to już dajemy te najdurniejsze.
<gjm> To za drogie, to za ciężkie, to za niewiadomojakie…
<Dreadlish> pewnie i tak zrobisz tak, że weźmiesz pare akumulatorów.
<gjm> Jak zrobisz masę.
<Dreadlish> pójdzie na siłkę, poprosi dwóch najszerszych, postawi im dwa browary
<BlessJah> gjm: wiem czego chce, ale jestem otwarty na rozsadne alternatywy
<gjm> Czasem nie ma miejsca na komporomisy.
<Dreadlish> agregat, akumulatory, słońce, wiatr
<Dreadlish> masz mega dużo wyborów.
<gjm> Wiatr w lesie?
<gjm> Słońce w nocy?
<Dreadlish> no to wiatr odpada.
<BlessJah> akumulatory i auto sa rozsadne, ale z pewnych wzgledow juz wczesniej je odrzucilismy
<Dreadlish> no to zostaje ci agregat
<Dreadlish> tyle
<gjm> I korbka.
<Dreadlish> albo korbka.
<Dreadlish> ew. przerobić rower
<Dreadlish> wiesz ile można schudnąć?
<Dreadlish> same plusy.
<gjm> Dobra, spać.
<BlessJah> zostaje mi agregat i dlatego wlasnie pytam o agregat
<Dreadlish> zdałoby się.
<gjm> \o
<Dreadlish> za tą kasę to zostaje ci tani chiński, głośny dwusuw
<Dreadlish> tyle, też idę spać
<Dreadlish> brnoc
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: w koncu konstruktywny wniosek
<BlessJah> dodatkowo zwiazany z tematem
<Stirlitz> ekhm jaka mieszanka? teraz sie samo dozuje
<jacekowski> w dwusuwie?
<Drathir> Stirlitz: w tanich made in china?
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, uhm
<Stirlitz> ale to itak wszystko zostało powiedziane, jak ma byc porządne to honda
<Drathir> w zimie to jeszcze ogniwa palmiera czy jak mu tam moglyby byc hrhr
<Stirlitz> mamy 30letnie pompy hondy tzw "chlapaczki" tudziez "klapaczki"
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: na honde nie ma i nie bedzie kasy
<Stirlitz> wymieniamy co 2 lata membrany i one działaja niezaleznie od pogody
<Stirlitz> co smieszne membrany dla 30letnich pomp sa dostepne ;)
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: ale clarke za jakis czas sproboje sie kupic moze, jesli pomysl z agregatem sie sprawdzi
<Drathir> Stirlitz: tylko to? to cala konserwacja? O.o
<BlessJah> jacekowski: za 500 PLN cos 0,5kW >70dB 5h jestes w stanie polecic?
<BlessJah> czy w ciemno musimy brac najnasze co znajdziemy
<Stirlitz> uhm, wiadomo olej i filtry, tego sie pilnuje poza tym nic
<Stirlitz> a i sznurki sie urywaja czasem ;)
<Drathir> Stirlitz: to myslalem ze jakies bardziej to klopotliwe w uzytku hrhr
<Drathir> Stirlitz: a czesto w uzytku w ciagu tych 2 lat czy raczej sporadycznie?
<Stirlitz> średnio 2x na tydzień ale, warunki.... wykop, różna pogoda, i zaciągaja różne rzeczy ;)
<Drathir> a tak swoja droga co do glosnosci, czy dajmy na to taka audica a4 nie jest bardziej cicha od agregatu?
<Stirlitz> poza tym same korpusy i przyłacza są wykonane z takiego materiału ze to do dzisiaj nie cieknie
<Drathir> Stirlitz: co marka to marka...
<Stirlitz> to ze wszystkim tak, mielismy przez 15 lat LDVy (takie furgony) licencja landrovera silnik z andrychowa, nie do zajebania
<BlessJah> Stirlitz...
<Stirlitz> nowe fiaty ducato po 2 latach pękaja na "szwach"
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, słucham?
<BlessJah> ten wulgaryzm jest naprawdę zbędny
<Stirlitz> auta po 10 latach maja najechane po 60k tyle że tylko po dziurach
<jacekowski> 60k to krecone pewnie
<Stirlitz> kręcone?
<jacekowski> no licznik poprawiany
<Stirlitz> po co?
<BlessJah> counter overflow
<jacekowski> bo w polsce auto z wiecej niz 100k to wstyd
<Stirlitz> ale to firma i ma je od nowości, tyle że 2 tony narzedzi tam jest i lataja tylko do awarii po małym mieście
<Stirlitz> a hitem był renault traffic, po 10k całe zawieszenie do wymiany z naciskiem na "CAŁE"
<Stirlitz> gwarancja nie objęła
<jacekowski> 2t w aucie ktore ma ladownosc 1t pewnie
<Stirlitz> 2t całe waży nie przekraczamy, ale jest prawie dopuszcalnie obciazone
<jacekowski> po kraweznikach albo czyms jezdziles
<jacekowski> bo w 10k km zajechac to sie auta nie da
<Stirlitz> one tylko po takims czyms jeżdżą
<Stirlitz> ostatnio taka duza firma z wrocka była u nas i tam nic nie widziałem oprócz "gwiazdy"
<Stirlitz> przecisk pod Odrą
<Stirlitz> o ci http://www.teco.pl/
<Stirlitz> wszystkie techniczne auta maja od merca
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-03
<Drathir> Stirlitz: jakis czas temu widzialem, ze volswagen (czy "w" z "v" w odwrotnej kolejnosci) sie reklamowal z autami do pracy...
<jacekowski> wieswagen
 * Wizard ziewa
<gjm> Mucha Ci wleci.
<Wizard> Nie wleci, mam kota.
<gjm> Pozdrów kota.
<Wizard> Pozdrowiłem.
<Wizard> Coś mu jest chyba.
<gjm> Czemu?
<Wizard> Biega po ścianach, chyba mu zajęcie trzeba znaleźć :P
<gjm> Dobrze że rano a nie w nocy jak mój.
<Wizard> Nie wiem, co robił w nocy - jestem jeszcze pijany :/
<Dreadlish> może on też coś wypił?
<Wizard> Niewykluczone.
<Wizard> Teraz mi po klawiaturze skacze :/
<Dreadlish> może ziółka na przeczyszczenie sobie zjadł? :D
<Wizard> Placków nie widzę.
<Wizard> Myślę, że on po prostu chce śniadanie.
<gjm> Niewykluczone.
<Wizard> No już najwyższa pora. (Zawsze rano dostaje takie łiskasy, bo po nich wali śmierdzące kloce, to lepiej, żeby walił, jak jestem w pracy)
<Wizard> gjm: A co ty tak wcześnie na nogach robisz?
<gjm> A kto powiedział że na nogach? W łóżku jestem.
<Wizard> Ja cię, masz uPada? :P
<gjm> Nie, laptopa :D
<Wizard> Uff…
<gjm> Gdyby mnie było stać na takie wynalazki…
<Wizard> W życiu bym tego nie kupił.
<Wizard> Jedyna zaleta tego badziewia to duża ilość dobrych i tanich gier.
<Wizard> GTA za 20 zł…
<bastetmilo> czesc
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/03/DSC00007.JPG
<gjm> hihi
<gjm> Koty w worku już nie są modne.
<gjm> bastetmilo: Cześć.
<Wizard> Cześć, bastetmilo
<Wizard> gjm: To czarno-białe to twoje?
<gjm> Tak.
<Wizard> Jaki nos ma różowy :D
<gjm> Ano.
<gjm> Fajny jest, tylko czasem kopie jak królik.
<bastetmilo> ja wlasnie nabralam swoje, ze bede im jesc dawac
<bastetmilo> zeby tylko wyszly z sypialni
<Wizard> gjm: A jak kopie królik?
<bastetmilo> tylnymi nogami
<gjm> No.
<gjm> Jak go podnosisz na przykład.
<bastetmilo> koty tak kopia jak sie bija
<gjm> A mój kot kopie jak go chcę po brzuchu podrapać.
<Filar> cześć
<CookieM> \o
<Filar> potrzebuje ktoś może crossovera?
<Filar> mam jeszcze kilka miesięcy, a u mnie się kisi
<Filar> z flock the vote
<beboj> uzywa ktos hd44780 LCD with lcd2usb ?
<sysek> (:
<Guest16473> Witam potrzebuje pomocy
<Dreadlish> o co chodzi
<Guest16473> mam taki problem mam komputer w ktrym nie mam dysku
<Guest16473> i chcial bym zainstalowac systam na zewnetrznym hdd
<Dreadlish> co za problem?
<Guest16473> ale nie jako live cd
<Dreadlish> instalujesz normalnie, potem odpalasz z dysku
<Guest16473> tylko zwykly os
<Guest16473> ok ale mi wyskakuje jakis dziwny blad z ex4
<Dreadlish> jaki niby
<Guest16473> czy jakos tak to sie  nazywa w partycionowaniu
<Dreadlish> ale jaki niby błąd
<Guest16473> hmm teraz nie powiem
<Guest16473> ale chce zrobic partycje dla ubuntu 11.04
<mati75> 11.04 jest starą i niewspieraną wersją
<Guest16473> i wyskakuje ze nie da sie na scsi3 zrobic formatu ext4 (0.0.0) .....
<jacekowski> 11.04 to akurat chyba jest LTS
<Guest16473> co to lst
<Guest16473> ??
<mati75> jacekowski: 11? na nie przypadkiem 12.04
<mati75> ubuntu lts: 6.06 → 8.04 → 10.04 → 12.04 → 14.04 itd.
<Guest16473> 12.04 mam ale troszke za ciezkie dla tego komputerka
<jacekowski> no patrze wlasnie
<jacekowski> Guest16473: to jak juz musisz to bierz 10.04
<mati75> ewentualnie inną wersje bez unity
<mati75> xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu studio
<mati75> albo całkiem walić ubuntu i iść w kierunku debian/arch linux
<Guest16473> to dla zony
<jacekowski> fedora moze
<Guest16473> to raczej musze sie kierowac tym aby sobie dala rade
<mati75> fedora też ok
<Guest16473> zaraz sprawdze
<Guest16473> z ubuntu 10.04 a potem fedora
<Guest16473> dzieki za pomoc a mam teraz nie przyjemnosc uzywac win 8 i jest do dupy!!!!
<Guest16473> pozdrawiam
<Wizard> :D
<jacekowski> win 8 jest swietne
<mati75> na dotykowy ekran tak
<mati75> na normalny uciążliwe jest
<jacekowski> nie
<mati75> tak
<jacekowski> wystarczy dobry touchpad
<mati75> używałeś na dotyku?
<jacekowski> taki ktory lapie w obie strony
<jacekowski> menu start to byla porazka tak na prawde
<jacekowski> sprawdzalo sie jak sie mialo 10 programow
<Wizard> Dock++
<jacekowski> w win7 i viscie dodali najwazniejszy ficzer
<jacekowski> czyli mozliwosc szukania w menu start
<mati75> przezroczyste okienka
<jacekowski> deptasz start i piszesz nazwe programu
<jacekowski> odkad to wprowadzili, nie uzywam menu start do niczego wiecej
<marcin> witam
<marcin> mam zainstalowane ubuntu na całym dysku 500GB, czy jest możliwość podzielenia tego dysku i doinstalowanie win7?
<Wizard> Jest.
<Wizard> Z tym, że windows pozbawi cię pewnie grubasa.
<marcin> mialem juz wczesnie tu zainstalowane dwa systemy, tylko wtedy doinstalowywalem ubuntu do win a nie win do ubuntu
<jacekowski> da sie, ale skomplikowane
<jacekowski> trzeba partycje zmniejszyc
<marcin> no o to mi chodzi tylko jaki program do tego?
<Wizard> Nie lepiej gównowsa postawić w vboksie?
<marcin> olśnij mnie, dopiero zaczynam:)
<marcin> potrzebuje gównowsa do nx8 itp
<bigi1991> jak zmniejszyć dysk w ubuntu 12.10? mam dysk 496GB ext4, Urzadzenie /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root, chciałbym z 150GB przeznaczyć na win 7 i z 100GB na pliki wspólne dla obu systemów. Potrafi ktoś podpowiedzieć jak to zrobić. Teraz mam zainstalowane tylko ubuntu
<Wizard> W Ubuntu jest narzędzie do edycji partycji, sprawdź, czy ono to umie. Jak nie, to sprawdź parted. On na pewno umie.
<Wizard> I w ogóle, bana na google masz?
<jacekowski> parted lvma nie ruszy
<Wizard> Oooo fakt, on ma LVM.
<Wizard> jacekowski: Jesteś pewien?
<bigi1991> dobra, a zeby miec dwa systemy to lepiej jako pierwszy instalowac win czy ubuntu  i jak to robić zeby miec wspolne pliki, sa na googlach opisy ale nie ma nic o wspolnych plikach, a co bylo to mi nie dziala
<Wizard> Linux umie NTFS.
<bigi1991> czyli instalowac win najpierw i jak zrobić dyski przy instalacji, 150GB na win i reszta drugi czy zrobic 150GB na win 100GB na pliki i reszta na trzecim dysku?
<bigi1991> gdzie chcialbym miec wspolny dysk na pliki
<Vorbis^> po co 150GB na system?
<bigi1991> na system i programy, ansys
<bigi1991> nx itp zajmuja duza
<bigi1991> duzo
<Wizard> NX client jest też na linuksa.
<jacekowski> NX 8 to co innego
<jacekowski> NX 8 to cad
<jacekowski> drogi
<jacekowski> wiec sie zastanawiam coon z nim robi
<sysek> Wizard: jak to nie ma wolnego w stolicy :D
<sysek> Wizard: ja ide na to spotkanie ;)
<Wizard> sysek: Miłego ;)
<sysek> Wizard: nie idziesz ?
<Wizard> Nie. Za daleko.
<Wizard> Do tego będzie pewnie mówił po angielsku.
<BlessJah> Mam problem z instalacją programu Putty w Ubuntu.
<BlessJah> wot, technika!
<Wizard> Po co ci Putty o_O'
<BlessJah> Wizard: cytat z grupy mojego roku
<Blondyn> cześć
<sysek> lol
<Wizard> Cześć Blondyn.
<Blondyn> siemka XD
<Blondyn> jak się żyje?
<Wizard> BlessJah: Jakiej znów grupy?
<BlessJah> facebook
<Wizard> Nie rozumiem.
<Wizard> I nie tłumacz - nie chcę rozumieć :)
<BlessJah> też mnie to boli
<Wilczek> Hejka :)
<Wilczek> Wizard: Cześć :3
<Wizard> Cześć Wilczek.
<BlessJah> ale tak, student informatyki ma problem z instalacja putty na ubuntu, wiec na grupie informatyki pyta o pomoc
<Blondyn> da się zrobić z minta ubuntu?
<BlessJah> nie
<Wilczek> Don't kill my OS D:
<Wizard> Co?
<Wilczek> Wizard: Chodzi o nick gościa co wszedł przed chwilą ;P
<Wizard> Ah.
<Blondyn> coś namieszałem w sources XD
<Wizard> Wilczek: Mnie się kojarzy z kilogramem.
<Wilczek> mhm
<BenA1l3k> dobry wieczor ubuntowicze!
<bastetmilo> cześć
<BenA1l3k> mam klopot, nie chce mi zebrac sie sterownik alsa. Sciagnalem sterownik, zrobilem .confoguration. Na make mam 2 errory, jakies zmienne sa niejawne
<kklimonda_> BenA1l3k: czemu próbujesz zbudować sterownik ze źródeł?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-24
<bastetmilo> spam spam spam time!
<bastetmilo> https://www.facebook.com/events/448845801885178/
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-25
<jacekows1i> 1st
<Voldenet> 2nd
<mati75> 3rd
<suore> Siemka, wie ktoś co z tym zrobić? http://ubuntuone.com/5zwtcyHvejZBMJrTXl7IDZ
<TheNumb> ugh, czas wrócić na 13.10 ;/
<TheNumb> 14.04 zbyt niestabilne jeszcze. W sumie to ponad miesiąc do wydania.
<suore> huhhuuuuu 14.04 :D
<TheNumb> suore: proponuję zainstalować chrome od googla.
<suore> słuchaj
<TheNumb> Możliwe, że to wina flasha npapi.
<TheNumb> Przetestuj jak działa z ppapi.
<TheNumb> (czyli zainstaluj google chrome)
<suore> TheNumb,  wina flasha napi jedyna jest taka, że po zmienie karty film we flashu jest czarny
<suore> temu używam HTML5
<TheNumb> mhm
<suore> To zainstaluje google chrome, bo Firefox mnie doprawadza do szewskiej pasji
<TheNumb> Niedawno zesrał mi się system bo wrzucili do repo xorg 1.15 i fglrxy leżą ;/
<TheNumb> Chociaż te które są w repozytorium umieją xorg 1.15
<suore> o kurde :(, lipa :P
<suore> Firefox chce otwierać wszystko przez gedit, gedit bogiem Firefoksa.. oraz Adblock nie działa mi na Firefox.
<TheNumb> U mnie działa :<
<suore> w 14.04 jest nadal ten zasrany compiz?
<TheNumb> suore: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C8_r6lu3UI na pocieszenie
<TheNumb> suore: tak.
<TheNumb> Ale unity działa o wiele lepiej.
<suore> no k.....  mać -.-
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej u mnie ;-)
<suore> ja czesto jajka zmieniam, a compiz ma 60% szans na wysypanie podczas zmiany jajca
<TheNumb> No to nie zmieniaj jajec.
<TheNumb> Pewnie mesa się wykrzacza (:
<suore> mam nvidia ;D
<TheNumb> mhm
<suore> lekko zmodyfikowany by logo ubuntu ładnesię ładowało :D
<TheNumb> pff
<suore> :D
<suore> a są jakieś inne nowości w Unity? :D
<suore> bo to że Unity będzie szybsze to super
<suore> pamietam unity a 12.04 LTS i w porównaniu z unity z 13.10 to jest to skok o lata świetlne
<TheNumb> suore: LIM
<suore> LIM?? A што то?
<TheNumb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/locally-integrated-menus-ubuntu-14-04
<suore> o ładnie
<suore> :D
<TheNumb> Miałem okazję to testować jeszcze wczoraj ;/
<TheNumb> Przy okazji znalazłem buga a teraz nie mam jak go zgłosić.
<suore> 14.04 ma być ponoć rolling relese
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> LTS na pewno nie.
<suore> na google chrome coś działa xD
<TheNumb> Ja bym nie używał chromium bo chyba nie ma maintaintera i jest stare.
<TheNumb> Teraz mamy google chrome 33.x a w repo leży chromium 32.x
<suore> aha
<suore> dzienki
<TheNumb> Może łatają to chromium, nie wiem w sumie.
<TheNumb> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_32.0.1700.107-0ubuntu0.13.10.1~20140204.972.1/changelog
<TheNumb> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/stage?field.series_filter=saucy
<TheNumb> Tu masz prawie świeże.
<suore> mam już  gugle chrome
<suore> tylko nie wiem czemu odBlock nie działą n firefox - nie chce pobierać tych profili z filtrami
<suore> Błąd pobierania i ciul
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> magia
<TheNumb> obonto
<suore> he?!
<suore> grunt że na Chrome działą
<suore> działa
<suore> o kur....
<suore> w google chrome  są z overlayowany hangeul -.-
<TheNumb> hm?
<suore> TheNumb,  koreańskie znaki nakładają się na siebie w chromie -.- ciężko czytać cokolwiek   :>
<aiko1> witam, czy ktos bylby w stanie mi pomoc przy podlacaniu drukarki brother przez kabel sieciowy. neta mam z wifi, drukarka przez kabel sieciowy wchodzi do pc.... zainstalowalem sterowniki zgodnie z tym co pisze na stronie producenta ale nie moge sie polaczyc.
<Mason> `/win
<marsjaninzmarsa> poszedł
<marsjaninzmarsa> a ja mu chciałem odpowiedzieć...
<okokok> hej
<okokok> ubuntu wykrywa debian nie, pomoze ktos zmusic raspbiana do wykrycia?
<okokok> chodzi o /dev/ttyUSB0 / /dev/ttyS0 / /dev/modem itp samsung monte
<okokok> i nei jako ppp tylko zeby mozna bylo do niego pisac w jezyku at i wysylac sms
<jacekn_> okokok: to pewnie kwestia kernela, brakuje jakiegos modulu albo cos
<okokok> jak sprawdzic jakiego? google nie wie pytalem :(
<okokok> mozna go doisntalowac i dodac modprobe right?
<mati75> lsusb
<mati75> sprawdź czy wykrywa
<mati75> jaki modem?
<okokok> http://pastebin.com/sDA0zMCt
<gjm> Samsung Monte :>
<okokok> to wczesniej to dmesg
<okokok> mam pisac do ACM1?
<gjm> stahp, co ty chcesz zrobić?
<okokok> wyslac sms
<okokok> komendami at
<okokok> albo gnokii
<mati75>  This device cannot do calls on its own. It is not a modem.
<mati75> można odpowiedź
<okokok> no wlasnie
<mati75> masz*
<okokok> wiec jak wyslac sms? wiem ze pod windowsem sie da. to jakis autorski protkol?
<gjm> "Telefon musi być podłączony w trybie KIES."
<okokok> tryb serwisowy?
<mati75> nie
<mati75> file manager
<okokok> w tym tel sie nic nie ustawia z tego co mi mowi kolega - bo ja mam tylko po ssh dostep do maliny
<okokok> i nie ma wyboru modem pliki itp
<mati75> co ma dostęp do maliny do telefonu?
<okokok> kolega jest jakies 700km odemnie :D
<okokok> pomagam mu po ssh to skonfigurowac
<okokok> na jego malinie
<mati75> a
<okokok> on ma tel i maline
<mati75> chyba że tak
<okokok> ja tez mam maline ale ja mam lumie wiec u mnei nic nie zrobie :D
<mati75> normalny modem usb działa
<gjm> w każdym guwnofonie się to ustawia ztcp
<mati75> bez żadnych kombinacji
<okokok> (18:00:16) Kszere: no jest
<okokok> (18:00:17) GG: w d900i
<okokok> (18:00:24) GG: no to jako co jest ustawione?
<okokok> (18:00:38) Kszere: samsung kies
<okokok> jest jeszcze pamiec masowa
<okokok> i odtwarzacz multimedialny
<okokok> wiec samsung kies ma byc?
<Dreadlish> kies pod lina?
<okokok> to tryb w ustawieniach tel
<okokok> moze tryb serwisowy wlaczyc bo to na pewno emulacja coma
<Dreadlish> pewnie jakoś tak
<okokok> w trybie serwisowym (Qualcomm mode to sie nazywa) to samo - is not a modem
<Dreadlish> bo jeszcze trzebaby sobie usbserial załadować
<Dreadlish> z odpowiednim vendorem i w ogóle
<Dreadlish> ale to nei moja działka
<okokok> no faktycznie kable serwisowe
<okokok> ale
<okokok> nie powinien go wykryc jako modemu w tym trybie kies?
<okokok> ja mam lumie wiec sie nie znam*
<Dreadlish> pogoogluj
<okokok> caly czas googlam
<mati75> to samsung
<okokok> sugerujesz szukac w szmoglu?
<mati75> więc krzyż na drogę
<okokok> yhym
<okokok> przy okazji dowiedzialem sie ze z gpio mozna zrobic port konsoli :)
<okokok> http://elinux.org/RPi_Serial_Connection
<Dreadlish> no wow.
<Dreadlish> nawet go używałem przez 5 minut, zanim głupia malina nie mpadła
<okokok> spaliles?
<Dreadlish> sama sie spaliła - ze wstydu, że jest głupia
<okokok> to mowisz nie rozwalac wtyczki usb zeby sie pobawic :D
<Dreadlish> a po co
<Dreadlish> wepnij się na stabilizator
<Dreadlish> po co wtyczke psuć
<Dreadlish> tzn
<Dreadlish> tzn
<Dreadlish> tzn
<Dreadlish> tzn
<Dreadlish> wait, net sie jebie
<Dreadlish> whoops
<mati75> moja właśnie zaliczyła reboot
<Dreadlish> ale wtyczki nie psuj - nie ma po co i tak
<okokok> lepiej plyte :D
<Dreadlish> a może ona jeszcze działa
<Dreadlish> aż sprawdzę :D
<mati75> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E1552/E1800/E173 (HSPA modem)
<mati75> i normalnie mi go wykrywa
<okokok> bo to modem
<okokok> pokaz dmesg koncowke
<Dreadlish> uwaga, robie science
<okokok> tzn ten fragment o modemie
<gjm> e173-u2 rasa panów
<okokok> płonie?
<okokok> mam jakiegos iconn
<okokok> ale on za bardzo rozwalony
<okokok> zeby go podlaczac
<gjm> Też mam.
<gjm> Globetrotter iCon cośtam.
<okokok> wkurzalem sie bo slabo dzialalo
<gjm> I działa ootb.
<okokok> nom ten
<okokok> czarny
<okokok> blueconnect? czy iplus?
<Dreadlish> icon 255 pewnie
<okokok> nom
<okokok> dokaldnie :D
<gjm> blueconnect
<okokok> tez
<okokok> :P
<Dreadlish> leży taki szajs u mnie
<okokok> dziala pod lin?
<okokok> na macu dzialal
<Dreadlish> tak
<gjm> no mówie że działa
<Dreadlish> działa
<okokok> to musze pozniej poszukac
<okokok> i sie pobawic
<okokok> ehh ale on ma locka
<okokok> a dalej nie wiem czyj on jest
<okokok> bo era przestala przysylac rachunki po 3 reklamacji
<okokok> po kilku mies
<Dreadlish> hu hu
<gjm> Już pewnie zapomnieli ;)
<Dreadlish> soc zrobił mały pożar
<gjm> gz
<okokok> serio?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> XD
<gjm> Długo nie podziałało.
<Dreadlish> nie ja próbowałem na nim zrobić 1ghz
<Dreadlish> bez ruszania czegokolwiek
<okokok> 1ghz spokojnie wyrabia
<okokok> bez radiatorkow nawet
<okokok> mimo ze teraz mam
<okokok> i nawet sie bardzo nei grzeje
<okokok> 46 stopni
<okokok> z
<okokok> bez 55 jakos
<Dreadlish> to w czasie 10 minut dziąlania potrafiło się zagrzać do momentu, aż ślina parowała
<okokok> bo sie nie pluje na rpi
<Dreadlish> śmieszny jesteś.
<okokok> a tak w ogole
<okokok> to malina ma na serialu 3,3 v
<okokok> a jak podlaczyles do rs232
<Dreadlish> norma
<okokok> to bylo tam 9
<Dreadlish> nie podpina się rs232 pod ttl
<Dreadlish> ew. przez konwerter
<Dreadlish> bezpośrednio nigdy
<okokok> to masz talent ze upaliles
<Dreadlish> nie ja ją kręciłem
<Dreadlish> kupiłem w stanie 'przygasa'
<Dreadlish> był spieprzony regulator
<Dreadlish> to sobie wrzuciłem pod 'bezpieczne zasilanie'
<okokok> yhym
<Dreadlish> i sie okazało, że soc jest rypnięty ;d
<Dreadlish> chodził, chodził, chodził
<Dreadlish> nagle sie wyłączył
<Dreadlish> włączyłem jeszcze raz
<Dreadlish> puf dymek
<okokok> ja mam gwarancje
<okokok> :)
<Dreadlish> amen ;d
<okokok> a do 1 ghz moge krecic
<okokok> bez utraty
<okokok> ten ktos nie wiedzial kto sprzedawal?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: za duze napiecie?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: 3,3 i 5 równiutkie
<jacekowski> ale dla samego SoCa
<jacekowski> to sie ustawia parametrami podczas bootowania
<Dreadlish> dunno, nic nie przestawiałem
<jacekowski> to skad miales takie rpi?
<Dreadlish> od znajomego ;D
<Dreadlish> nie wiem co on z nim robił
<okokok> moze 10 ghz?
<okokok> i jakies 10 v
<okokok> na socu
<Dreadlish> nie wiem co z nim robił
<Dreadlish> powtarzam ;d
<Dreadlish> ale pewnie i tak - za dużo i za mocno
<Dreadlish> taniej kupić drugie niż tam soca wymieniać ;d
<okokok> jak sie nazywal ten modem fajny ktorrego wykrywa linux bez problemu? nie ten od ery :D
<Dreadlish> 18:25:00             gjm | e173-u2 rasa panów
<Dreadlish> dat?
<okokok> dat fenkju
<okokok> http://pastebin.com/AGtrCjyt ubu wykrywa to troce inaczej ale laczy sie z siecia. mozna nie przez coma wyslac przez ten tel sms?
<Dreadlish> można
<Dreadlish> komendy at znasz?
<okokok> hmm nie znam ale moge poznac :D mam sciage
<okokok> to do ACM pisac? on twierdzi ze to nei modem
<Dreadlish> piernicz to.
<Dreadlish> pisz do acm
<okokok> a przypomnial bys mi jak sie otwiera konsole? cos jak netcat tylko na coma
<Dreadlish> hmm
<okokok> mam cu
<Dreadlish> masz taki fajny program zwany screen?
<okokok> mam
<okokok> kolega na malinie tez
<Dreadlish> screen /dev/ttyACM0
<okokok> chcesz sie wpiac?
<okokok> screen!?
<Dreadlish> ew. screen /dev/ttyACM0 115200
<okokok> na to pozwala
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> screen to potrafi.
<Dreadlish> chociaż prędkość jest różna dla różnych rzeczy
<Dreadlish> to trzeba sobie dobrać
<Dreadlish> ale na 115200 większość rzeczy działa ;d
<okokok> 9600 to cisco chyba
<Dreadlish> zależy od urządzenia
<Dreadlish> większość chodzi na 115200
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej mi znanych
<okokok> ignoruje mnie ale wyswietlaod +
<okokok> podobnie jak at
<okokok> powinno mi sie cos wyswietlac? poza pingami ze tak to okresle
<Dreadlish> pewnie to co będziesz wpisywać nie będzie ci sie pokazywać
<Dreadlish> bo tak przynajmniej większość modemów robi ;d
<okokok> nigdy do at nie pisalem slyszalem tylko o tym
<okokok> tzn w at
<okokok> jak wysylam sms po at bo dziala
<okokok> to jak zakonczyc pisanie
<okokok> koniec lini
<okokok> z ctrl
<okokok> Dreadlish: działa pięknie jako at i nawet wysyła :)
<okokok> dziękować
<Dreadlish> nie ma za co.
<gjm> 5zł
<okokok> moze btc :D ?
<Voldenet> o, handlujecie btc?
<Voldenet> a słyszeliście jak ładnie kurs zleciał? :D
<okokok> jak na razie to tracimy raczej :D
<okokok> i to bardzo :D
<Voldenet> powiem szczerze
<okokok> aczkolwiek ja tam tryzmam moje kilka mbtc bo i tak to malo warte a moze kiedys poszybuje
<Voldenet> zawsze jak słyszę o kolejnym dupowaniu pieniędzy w kreatywny sposób
<Voldenet> to mnie nachodzi chęć na śmianie się
<okokok> wiesz ta waluta ma potencjal
<Voldenet> jak każda
<okokok> a ze wychodzi tak jak wychodzi i jak idzie w gore to laduje sie pelno ludzi bo idzie w gore i pozniej sie koncza ludzie i spada a ludzie placza
<Voldenet> rzecz w tym, że waluty państwowe mają zaufanie na terenie państwa
<Voldenet> i mają taką wartość
<okokok> to raczej eksperyment
<Voldenet> że nie da się kombinować z kursem nic
<okokok> ze nei da sie nic ponaciagac stabilizowac i placic a bank jest rozproszony
<grek> czesc
<Voldenet> problem btc jest taki jak połowy rzeczy w internecie
<Voldenet> facebook w rezczywistości jest niewiele wart
<grek> probuje zainstalowac urzadzenie ID 17e9:0199 DisplayLink
<grek> http://plugable.com/2011/12/23/usb-graphics-and-linux
<Voldenet> na pewno nie tyle, na ile jest wyceniane
<okokok> a whatsapp :D ?
<grek> mam 3.11.0-17-generic
<Voldenet> okokok: no, jak sie dowiedziałem, że to taki skype
<okokok> a btc ma potencjalale zupelnie inny niz inne waluty - ma potencjal przez strone techniczne - rozproszony bank i ten caly eksperyment
<Voldenet> tylko że nie na żywca
<Voldenet> to parsknąłem śmiechem :)
<okokok> wart wiecej niz isladnia :D
<grek> czyli w teorii powinno byc ok - monitor sie wlacza -moge przejsc na niego na ctr f1 czyli nie ejst zle ale nie che zadzialac dual screen ani zaden tryb taki mam xorg http://wklej.to/1vDzG
<Dreadlish> co
<Voldenet> aż ciężko uwierzyć, że to jest tyle warte, myślę, że jakieś kombinowanie przy pieniądzach ma miejsce tam
<grek> ale nie wiem czy ten modul fbdev mam czy nie
<Dreadlish> dualscreen na własnościowych amd działa od kopa.
<Dreadlish> wystarczy tam chyba w aticonfigu ruszyć
<grek> lsmod |grep fb nic nie daje
<grek> ale to 2 karty
<grek> są ati ma swoj monitor wbudowany a to jest usb karta i do niej monitor wiec chyba ati tego nie ustawi
<grek> nie wiem chyba to to https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DisplayLink
 * Dreadlish nie wie co ten gość ma na myśli
<grek> to jest dmesg http://wklej.to/x2QTl
<Voldenet> ja nic nie pomogę, ustawianie dwóch ekranów na linuchu skończyło się rebootem
<grek> ok moze ktos cos podpowie
<grek> ogolnie ciezko mam z grafika na tym kompie - Radeon HD 5430/5450/5470 raz dziala na wlasnosdciowych raz
<gjm> janusz korwin zjedz mielone
<grek> nie teraz jade bez akkcelercli - troche muli ale da sie wytrzymac
<Dreadlish> gjm: weź mu coś
<Dreadlish> gjm: bo niezłą generuje entropie
<Voldenet> ati: `nie działa` od 2000
<Voldenet> :D
<gjm> miałem kiedyś 9200SE
<gjm> <rozmarzony>
<gjm> straszne gówno
<Dreadlish> chyba każdy miał kiedyś 9200se :
<Dreadlish> |
<grek> pisza ze mam miec ten modul udlfb ale nie widze go jak to sprawdzic albo zaladowac ?
<gjm> lrn2man
<gjm> dobra, hint: lsmod & modprobe
<Voldenet> Ho ho, też miałem 9200SE
<gjm> iirc SE była gorsza od wersji bez literek
<grek> cos pisza ze to jest blacklisted - grep udl /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<grek> mam blacklist udlfb
<gjm> Zastanawiam się czasem: "po co niektórym Linuks?"…
<gjm> no jak jest blacklisted to raczej nie jest załadowany, c'nie
<grek> tylko ze nie widze go w /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf zeby go odkomentowac
<gjm> o gurwa
<gjm> halp
<grek> znalazlem ze zeby wlaczyc balcklistowany driver trzeba to w tym pliku odblokowac - nie wiem moze to nie to ale ok widze ze nerwowy jestes
<gjm> Jaki plik grepowałeś, a w jakim szukasz?
<grek> ok inny myslalem ze jest jakis ogolny z zablokowanymi ok to odblokowalem i zrestartuje gdm
<grek> nic to nie dało niestety - czlowiek ma chyba to samo urzadzenie i odpalil wiec pewnie sie da - http://jochen.kirstaetter.name/blog/linux/using-aoc-usb-monitor-in-ubuntu-1304-displaylink-e1649fwu.html tutaj to ma
<grek> nie wiem co jeszcze - kernel mam 3.11.0-17-generic wiec chyba nie mam instalowac tego co on pisze ?
<lisu> bry
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-26
<fuorviatos> witam
<fuorviatos> mam pytanko do ekspertów Ubuntu
<fuorviatos> jestem na 12.04
<fuorviatos> chce zaktualizować mese z PPA Xorgaa, ale są jakieś problemy z zależnościami
<fuorviatos> czy takie rozwiązanie jest bezpieczne? http://pastebin.com/kLHxcTHU
<jacekn_> fuorviatos: powinno zadzialac ale ogolnie zabawa z ppa i takimi rzeczami powoduje problemy czesto
<jacekn> fuorviatos: osobiscie odrazam chyba ze wiesz co robisz. Mozesz tez poczekac na 14.04, niedlugo bedzie
<kklimonda> fuorviatos: czemu z ppa? libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-raring jest w repozytorium normalnym
<fuorviatos> bo musze mieć nową mese
<fuorviatos> mam Intela a na nowej połatali dziury
<kklimonda> musisz w ogóle zainstalować całe xserver-xorg-lts-raring iirc
<fuorviatos> już mam
<kklimonda> ale nie musisz (i nie powinieneś) robić tego z ppa
<fuorviatos> xorga już mam bo mi był potrzebny do pxpressa jeśli wiecie o co chodzi
<TheNumb> fuorviatos: amd :D
<kklimonda> i mesa 9.1.4 z repozytorium ci nie wystarczy, musisz mieć 9.1.7?
<fuorviatos> no
<TheNumb> fuorviatos: nie instaluj teraz 14.04 bo rozpieprzyli fglrxy
<fuorviatos> nie mam zamiaru
<TheNumb> Chyba, że sam zbudujesz paczkę
<fuorviatos> siedze na Ubuntu tylko dlatego, że jest pxpress
 * TheNumb jest leniwy i chce z repozytorium.
<kklimonda> to nie używaj aptitude skoro i tak nie rozumiesz co pisze, a apt-geta
<TheNumb> Na 13.10 teraz musiałem sam budować ;/
<kklimonda> (rozwiązanie które zaproponowało ci aptitude jest w porządku, możesz tak zrobić)
<TheNumb> Chociaż znowu chyba ucieknę na archa.
<TheNumb> :<
<fuorviatos> kklimonda: rozumiem co piszę, ale nie mam doświadczenia z pakietami w ubuntu, dlatego pytam was (Ciebie)
<fuorviatos> kklimonda: bo wywali mese a później zainstaluje
<kklimonda> nie, wywala tylko nagłówki
<kklimonda> i instaluje nagłówki dla wersjiz raringa
<fuorviatos> aaaa
<TheNumb> (i kernel)
<fuorviatos> coś jak nagłowki jądra>
<kklimonda> kernela nie rusza to co wkleił
<kklimonda> trochę tak, jak chcesz budować programy linkujące do mesy, to potrzebne ci są nagłówki do kompilacji
<kklimonda> masz zainstalowane je w wersji która przyszła z 12.04
<kklimonda> ale zrobiłeś aktualizację mesy do wersji z 13.10
<kklimonda> więc trzeba usunąć stare nagłówki, i zainstalować te które pasują do nowej wersji
<kklimonda> a paczki z 13.10 mają końcówkę -lts-raring, więc też nie robi aktualizacji, a podmianą
<kklimonda> a nie, to nawet 13.04
<|sebastian|> wie ktoś może jak to zrobić żeby xchat pierwsze wysyłał hasło do nickservera a dopiero potem wchodził do pokojów a nie na odwrót?
<kklimonda> tak powinien robić domyślnie
<kklimonda> możliwe, że opóźnienie jest za małe
<kklimonda> poszukaj jak je zmienić
<TheNumb> |sebastian|: u mnie w hexchacie działa poprawnie.
<|sebastian|> kklimonda, faktycznie można to zmienic " irc_join_delay"
<fuorviatos> kklimonda: jak to mesy 13.04, jak to PPA jest pod 12.04?
<fuorviatos> coś mi tu nie gra albi nie łapie
<|sebastian|> kklimonda, dzieki,
<fuorviatos> aaa już wiem
<fuorviatos> w precise-updates jest wersja raring
<mati75> jest też saucy
<mati75> czyli trochę nowsze
<kubahaha> Czesc, czy jest ktos chetny pomoc mi z klawiatura? Nie dzialaja mi polskie znaki (jak widac) i klawisze glosnosci
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-27
<lisu> bry
<bdabrowski> panowie pojechalem z komendą "sudo -R bartosz /usr/bin"
<bdabrowski> teraz nie mam sudo
<kklimonda> pech
<bdabrowski> :)
<mati75> uczymy się na błędach
<kklimonda> jeżeli nie masz żadnej konsoli z rootem
<kklimonda> to musisz odpalić system w trybie ratunkowym i naprawić uprawnienia dla sudo
<bdabrowski> kklimonda: właśnie tak
<mati75> chroot i dodaj użytkownika bartosz do grupy sudo
<mati75> adduser bartosz sudo
<kklimonda> mati75: i co to mu da?
<mati75> kklimonda: nie zaloguje się do ratunkowego bez sudo
<kklimonda> zaloguje
<mati75> to niech próbuje
<kklimonda> a suid pozwala odpalać aplikację z efektywnym uidem takim jakie ma ustawione
<kklimonda> więc będzie się odpalać z id bartosza, a nie z id 0
<bdabrowski> sprobuje w trybie ratunkowym, poki co dzieki
<bdabrowski> dzieki za pomoc recovery mode dzialalo
<bdabrowski> Ale mysle ze i tak zainstaluje ubuntu na nowo
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-01
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<gjm> bardzo happy
<gjm> jebańce od rana trenują judo
<BlessJah> poddaje sie
<gjm> półóż broń na ziemię i kopnij ją w moją stronę
<gjm> powoli
<gjm> połóż even
<BlessJah> nie jestes zabawny
<gjm> Nie znasz się.
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/wzN3NXm.jpg
<Dreadlish> właśnie, że jest zabawny
<gjm> :o
<gjm> nie wierzę
<Dreadlish> czasem bywasz
<Dreadlish> na pewno zabawniejszy od bidżeja
<gjm> :3
<bastetmilo> Ashiren: awwww jaki słodziak!
<gjm> bastetmilo: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1622073_527249180726982_2086396834_n.jpg
<TheNumb> BlessJah: wyjdź.
<bastetmilo> gjm: ten jest śmieszny a nie słodki :)
<gjm> jest grubiutki :3
<TheNumb> Tak jak gjm :3
<gjm> No właśnie nie.
<TheNumb> Jak nie, jak tak?
<gjm> Jestem chudy jak cholera.
<TheNumb> Dla mnie i tak zawsze będziesz gruby.
<gjm> :v
<enedil> Hi
<jacekowski> ho
<lisu> dobry
<lisu> panocki, powiedzcie mi, czemu  nie moge sie dostac do serwera, gdzie mam sshd, a mam conn refused?
<gjm> zły port?
<lisu> port 22
<lisu> standard
<lisu> sprawdzone
<lisu> 0 firewalla
<gjm> Nie próbujesz się na roota zalogować?
<lisu> root allowed
<lisu> user też allowed
<gjm> a zrób ssh z -v
<gjm> może coś powie
<lisu> z?
<gjm> ssh -v
<gjm> po prostu
<lisu> toż to pierwsze co zrobiłem i nic nie powiedziało opócz ver ssh etc.
<gjm> magic.gif
<gjm> welp, dunno
<dweller> lisu: firewall?
<lisu> zero firewalla
<dweller> gdzie ten serwer stoi?
<lisu> chociaz przeszlo mi to przez mysl bo stawialem pod wpływem
<lisu> i moglem cos extra zabezpieczyc
<lisu> serwer stoi 8 km od obecnej mojej lokalizacji
<jacekowski> connection refused == zablokowane na firewallu
<jacekowski> z -j REJECT
<jacekowski> wylaczone sshd byloby timed out
<lisu> jacekowski: wiem wiem, przeciez nie pierwszy raz, ale sie zastanawiam czemu? bowiem nic nie konfigurowalem, ssh zainstalowałem
<jacekowski> ubuntu chyba ma domyslnie
<lisu> debian 32 bit stable
<BlessJah> /5/5
<gjm> failfail
<lisu> gjm: warum?
<gjm> nie do ciebie
<jacekowski> 32bit?
<jacekowski> to jakas maszyna z muzeum?
 * lisu odpalił musk i myśli: a moze cos z /etc/default/ssh?
 * lisu zgasił musk
<lisu> jacekowski: powiedzmy, takie 2GB ram. p4
<lisu> jacekowski: na testy wydajnosciowe dla gigabit eth.
<gjm> p4, grzejniczek :3
<lisu> tfu
<lisu> nie p4
<lisu> core duo ileś tam dwu rdzeniak.
<lisu> tylko ciekawi mnie czemu ssh refused... skoro tylko instalowałem i wylaczylem od razu sprzet
<lisu> w standardzie przeciez zawsze dzialalo na kazdym interfejsie
<jacekowski> no dziala
<jacekowski> pewnie zablokowales na jakims firewallu
<jacekowski> bo connection refused to iptables
<gjm> mówi że nic nie ustawiał
<gjm> (albo nie pamięta)
<jacekowski> everybody lies
<gjm> ~ » ssh holmes
<gjm> Permission denied (publickey).
<lisu> jacekowski: ech, no nie pamietam abym cos ustawial
<gjm> :(
<TheNumb> gjm: barthalion zepsuł serwer? :D
<lisu> dobra nie wazne, w poniedzialek sie pasuje pofatygowac i odwiedzic serwerownie
<gjm> sam się zepsułem
<gjm> przeniosłem się na dedyka
<TheNumb> : D
<gjm> +       CPU = 4x Intel(R) Xeon(R) E5620 @ 2.40GHz
<gjm> +    Memory = 4020316 kB
<gjm> daje radę
<TheNumb> ile/mc?
<gjm> 50coś
<lisu> duzo ;]
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> no, dużo
<TheNumb> chyba zostanę przy szelowni
<mati75> model name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1240 V2 @ 3.40GHz
<TheNumb> mati75: staroć trochę.
<mati75> za 1,25zł za miesiąc
<TheNumb> mati75: wut?
<lisu> 48 ram + 16 rdzeni za frajerke,  :) ale trzeba sie tym opiekowac
<gjm> pewnie z przemytu
<TheNumb> Z Ukrainy przemycił.
<mati75> TheNumb: opłata za rok + kod
<TheNumb> mati75: no ale gdzie.
<lisu> kod do ustępu
<TheNumb> Bo to ciekawe : D
<lisu> kod dostępu
<mati75> TheNumb: https://123systems.net/billing/cart.php
<TheNumb> a, vps
<gjm> meh
<lisu> narta
<TheNumb> płoza
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-02
<AlexQ1> Hej. Gdzie na Freenode jest jakiś kanał o dot. ogólnego, podstawowego programowania w Javie? Nie mogę się doszukać
<marsjaninzmarsa> AlexQ1: #java, tak strzelam.
<marsjaninzmarsa> w sumie to ##java
<AlexQ1> No to widziałem, ale wyświetla mi się w Pidginie "Nie mozna dołączyć do ##java: wymagana jest rejestracja."
<AlexQ1> Poniżej jeszcze "Cannot joing channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<AlexQ1> Czyli że muszę mieć konto?
<AlexQ1> na Freenode?
<AlexQ1> Niby mam, ale widać nie działa, skoro jestem AlexQ, a powinienem być AlexQ1. Chyba zablokowałem w Pidginie tego bota, który zajmuje się logowaniem, bo zawsze przy zalogowaniu mi wysyłał wiadomość, co było irytujące... więc nie wiem, czy się zalogowałem, czy nie
<AlexQ1> Wie ktoś, jak się nazywa ten użytkownik IRC, do którego się pisze w celu zalogowania?
<AlexQ1> NickServ
<mav_> Czesc , Takie pytanie , wlasnie  przechodze z Ubuntu 12.04  na Ubuntu 13.10  , uzywam na systeie KOrganizer i chcialbym zachowac wszystkie informacje juz dotychczas zapisane .  Jednak nie wiem jak zaimportowac kalendarz  tak aby pozniej zrobic import danych na nowym systeie do KOrganizer i dalej uzywac danych . Spotkal sie moze ktos z taka sytuacja ? Google malo mowi , dlatego pytam . Ogolnie moge dodac jeszcze , ze zapisalem kalendarz d
<mav_> o pliku pdf . ale to nie wystarcza , chcialbym miec dane bezposrednio w kalendarzu . Porsze o pomoc.
<Voldenet> mav_: zaeksportuj sobie jako iCalendar albo vCalendar
<Voldenet> i tyle
<Voldenet> afair większość aplikacji ma iCal, chyba nawet google calendar
<Voldenet> więc możesz przetestować czy to co poeksportowałeś działa
<Voldenet> mav_: w ogóle przed . i , nie stawia się spacji, taki tam protip
<mav_> Sprawdzalem juz to , niestety nie dziala . A odnosnie "i" to juz jest nawyk ... nic nie poradze , dzieki wielkie za pomoc . Uciekam .. hej
<xaxes`> "A odnośnie "#DEFINE true false" to już jest nawyk... nic nie poradzę"
<Voldenet> xaxes`: wat
<xaxes`> Voldenet: nic
<Voldenet> po co #define true false
<gjm> dla jaj
<Voldenet> jak nie ma false w C
<Voldenet> #define true -1
<Voldenet> #define false 0
<Voldenet> bardzo ładnie
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-23
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> uff
<noneo> Hejka. Dla tych bez sumienia: w hulu.com zepsuła się ipgeolokacja.
<xaxes`> noneo: już działa
<Ashiren> zglaszam to do prokuratury
<noneo> Standardowa antyodpowiedź admina: Dziwne, u mnie nie działa. Znaczy klikam i lecie. Z reklamami, ale leci.
<noneo> Co do prokuratury: kliknąłe w celach edukacyjnych ew. jako R&D.
<noneo> Chyba, że zgłaszasz Hulu, że zalewają nasza kochaną Polskę smiaciami z Hameryki ;-)
<Ashiren> bagiety juz jadom
<gjm> IJO IJO
<TheNumb> Quintasan: trochę kupa to kubuntu 15.04 bo instalator się wypieprza pod koniec
<tomodachi> ubuntu srubuntu
<TheNumb> tomodachi: windows lepszy, wiem.
<tomodachi> zgadazam sie, ale nichce byc frajerem  , tylko frajerzy uzywaja windows!
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> pedału
<TheNumb> y
<tomodachi> !!!
<tomodachi> :)
<tomodachi> siedze na ubuntu juz od wiele lat
<tomodachi> okolo 2004 preszedlem z gentoo , bo zakochalem sie w compiz
<TheNumb> gentoo pany
<TheNumb> tomodachi: i co, pewnie używasz unity
<TheNumb> T_T
<tomodachi> hehe nie
<tomodachi> prubowalem pare lat ale poddalem sie
<tomodachi> i zmienilem na gnome-shell
<tomodachi> nawet mi sie podoba
<TheNumb> ,_,
<TheNumb> tam są drzwi -> /part #ubuntu-pl
<tomodachi> ale nalozyc gnome3 na standardowy unity troche mi installacje popiersznelo
<gjm> przynajmniej prubował
<gjm> xDD
<tomodachi> i jest troche pomieszane teraz, ale nie mam sily zainstallowac clean ubuntu z gnome3
<TheNumb> tomodachi: on se szwecji.
<TheNumb> err
<TheNumb> gjm: ^
<tomodachi> nom
<tomodachi> jestem...
<tomodachi> Szchwed!
<gjm> a ja z sosnowca
<TheNumb> gjm: widać.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<tomodachi> gjm: wiem wiedze twoj dom na google street view
<gjm> pomacham ci
<gjm> wężem
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<tomodachi> niewiedzialem ze takie ladne panienki tutaj bywaja!
<tomodachi> TheNumb: o ty co sam uzywasz jako window manager?
<TheNumb> explorer.exe
<tomodachi> bonzibuddy.exe
<TheNumb> nie
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Bug report pls
<TheNumb> Quintasan: nie dał żadnego loga :)
<TheNumb> czyli cockup konkretny
<TheNumb> Quintasan: also, w tym themem to chodziło mi o gtk2
<TheNumb> gtk3 na razie mnie nie interesuje
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Musi być log, /var/log/ubiquity loguje wszystko
<TheNumb> Quintasan: teraz to już mi się nie chce bawić.
<Quintasan> #typowyużyszkodnik
<Quintasan> :P
<TheNumb> A spadaj :<
<Quintasan> TheNumb: W którym momencie się wywalił?
<TheNumb> Poczekam jeszcze parę miesięcy aż wydorośleje ta plasma 5.
<TheNumb> Quintasan: chyba jak już się konfigurował.
<TheNumb> Ale nie od razu po kopiowaniu plików.
<TheNumb> Quintasan: tylko ja brałem daily iso <:
<Quintasan> A pobierałeś aktualizacje w trakcie instalacji?
<TheNumb> Nie.
<TheNumb> Nigdy tego nie robiłem :)
<Quintasan> Right.
<Quintasan> Ok, jak to daily to może się "samo" naprawi.
<TheNumb> ta
<TheNumb> właśnie tak myślę
<TheNumb> bo unity też padało w podobnym momencie.
<TheNumb> hłe hłe
<Quintasan> >unity
<Quintasan> :/
<TheNumb> unity > kde
<Quintasan> More like * > unity
<Quintasan> #flamewars
<TheNumb> e
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> unity bym używał gdyby nie ten zasrany compiz
<TheNumb> Zobaczę co wymodzą w next.
<Quintasan> Friendly reminder że w 2012 prawie wszyscy łyknęli wałka jak przerobiliśmy plasmę tak żeby wyglądała i działała jak Unity i powiedzieliśmy że przechodzimy na Unity xD
<Quintasan> (KSnapshot nas sprzedał)
<TheNumb> ;d
<TheNumb> w 2012 nie używałem linuksa na desktopie
<TheNumb> Dopiero od października w sumie wróciłem.
<TheNumb> Quintasan: to nie widziałem tego :(
<Quintasan> Ja już nie mogę podlinkować bo identi.ca leży
<TheNumb> [*]
<Quintasan> Ale lulzy były przednie
<Quintasan> Scott nas potem opieprzył że nie powinniśmy tak trollować
<Quintasan> Co prawda dusił się ze śmiechu razem z nami
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-24
<Ashiren> 1st
<pablo__> <slowclap>
<TheNumb> <slowpoke>
<gjm> ,pablo
<gjm> oh well
<pablo__> ,gjm
<TheNumb> a tata marcina powiedział: rucham psa jak sra
<pablo__> a czy papież lubi małe dziewczynki z warkoczykami?
<gjm> yes was
<TheNumb> Quintasan: pobieram alpha 2.
<TheNumb> Zobaczę czy też się wypieprzy.
<grek> czesc
<grek> cos zapycha mi sewer - http://wklej.to/kOi9A
<grek> wie ktos moze cos to jest ? :)
<gjm> typowy wmp
<grek> wmp ?
<grek> a co to
<Dread> typowy wiuemp
<Dread> nie przeczyta
<Dread> wchodzi
<Dread> wkleja
<Dread> i to jeszcze źle wkleja
<xaxes`> xD
<xaxes`> chyba nawet trafiliście xD
<xaxes`> bo to klient wmp afaik
<matti_> drathir: hej
<matti_> jest tu kto?
<drathir> matti_: witam...
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<sbl> Witam
<sbl> Chciałbym uzyskać pomoc zwiazaną z php5-memcached. Zaktualizowałem ubuntu 12.04 do 14.04, zainstalowałem php5 w wersji 5.5.22
<sbl> chciałbym zainstalowac php5-memcached jednak on instaluje się w wersji 2.2.0 ktora zawiera bugi
<sbl> jak mogę zainstalowac 1 pakiet php5-memcached w wersji 2.1.0 do php 5.5.22
<sbl> system krzyczy ze php5-memcached 2.1.0 ktory chce zainstalowac jest zalezny od phpapi-20121212+lfs ktory z kolei zalezny jest od PHP 5.5.9
<shpaq> skompiluj sobie sam
<TheNumb> Masz dodane jakieś repozytoria.
<TheNumb> Wszystko się przez to kaszani.
<shpaq> TheNumb: niech kompiluje
<shpaq> to zawsze dobre doświadczenie jest
<TheNumb> tak
<sbl> to nie jest moja konfiguracja od poczatku wiec się teraz mecze z tym ubuntu :/ ja zawsze stawiam takie rzeczy w calosci ze zrodel, kompilacja php potem rozszerzenia osobno tez kompiluje a tutaj wszystko z repo
<TheNumb> sbl: zobacz sobie w /etc/apt/sources.list i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* co masz wrzucone
<TheNumb> Jak zobaczysz coś z php to wywal syf.
<sbl> yep, mialem tam jakies repo od php
<shpaq> to wiele wyjaśnia
<sbl> super :) pomoglo chyba
<shpaq> co prawda nie wyjaśnia używania ubuntu, ale tak czy inaczej sporo
<sbl> shpaq: mi nie musisz tego mowic :) nie zebym hejtowal ubuntu, ale jestem zdania ze na serwery sa lepsze distra
<TheNumb> np gentoo
<sbl> chocby CentOS ktory imho jest bardziej stabilny
<sbl> gentoo slack centos
<sbl> jak kto woli
<shpaq> rhel/sles
<sbl> ubuntu 14.04 nie dostarcza z repo nowszego php niz 5.5.9 ?
<TheNumb> możliwe, że nie
<mati75> ubuntu na serwerze to proszenie się o kłopoty
<TheNumb> już lepiej archa na serwer
<shpaq> lol
<sbl> mati75: to nie jest serwer produkcyjny tylko taki devowy w biurze firmy X, ale fakt ubuntu jest słabe na serwer tak samo zresztą jak arch
<TheNumb> ubuntu jest słabe na wszystko
<TheNumb> a teraz pchają się nawet w IoT
<TheNumb> :)
<shpaq> TheNumb: nie, jest dobre na flashdrive
<gjm> IDIoT
<shpaq> jak wolisz używać 'linuksa' zamiast windy na firmowym sprzęcie
<xaxes`> TheNumb: na desktopa jest elo
<shpaq> xaxes`: elo to jest gentoo
<shpaq> z braku laku może być zjebuntu
<xaxes`> shpaq: mam żętu, ale też ma swoje minusy
<shpaq> wiele
<shpaq> ale i tak jest suckless :)
<TheNumb> plusy dodatnie i plusy ujemne
<xaxes`> ++ i -+
<sbl> fak :/ ubuntu srubuntu php 5.5.9 ktore ma buga
<sbl> wyswietla duzego inta w notacji wykladniczej..
<TheNumb> hłe hłe hłe
<xaxes`> sbl: postaw sobie build server
<xaxes`> i sam rób paczki
<sbl> to juz wole chyba postawic nowego linuxa tutaj
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> RakOS
<rsajdok> TheNumb: wersja serwerowa jest całkiem ok
<stiffler> czesc
<stiffler> jest mozliwe ze moja karta sieciowa nie ma opcji hotspotu?
<DaZ> as in stawiania ap? :v
<DaZ> jest
<DaZ> iw list i lurkuj
<stiffler> jest
<stiffler> a moj ipad nie widzi tej sieci
<stiffler> najlepsze jest to ze w pracy mam tez ubuntu i normlanie zadzialalo od strzala
<DaZ> sprawdz czyms co nie jest od apple, a potem doczytaj o hostapd, czy czyms
<DaZ> ale ja sie nie znam :v
<stiffler> to o aple chodzi wlasnie
<stiffler> czytam kombinuje i nie trybi
<stiffler> nie rozglasza tej sieci wcale
<DaZ> pytasz o stawianie hotspotu na maku, na kanale o linuksie? :v
<stiffler> maku?
<stiffler> a
<stiffler> mam ipada
<stiffler> i potrzebuje do niego neta
<stiffler> dlatego mi hotspot na linuxie potrzebny
<jacekowski> wiekszosc sieciowek tego nie potrafi
<jacekowski> tryb adhoc mozesz probowac ale to tez nie jest proste
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-25
<Quintasan> BlessJah, TheNumb: www.meetup.com/Functional-Programming-Wroclaw/events/220046717/ tak porzucę, może będziecie zainteresowani
<TheNumb> hmm, może
<TheNumb> :P
<BlessJah> qu
<BlessJah> Quintasan: trzeba zakladac konto czy mozna wejsc z ulicy?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Wydaje mi się że można wejść z ulicy
<TheNumb> O ile się jeszcze zmieścisz <:
<BlessJah> az takim wzieciem sie FP cieszy?
<drathir> bry...
<maximoos> :D
<TheNumb> :DD
<ehhh> mhm
<Ashiren> :C
<TheNumb> :3
<ehhh> to ja i tak się nie liczę
<ehhh> bo mam na ubuntu wirtualnego windowsa 7
<TheNumb> ;o
<TheNumb> wyjć
<maximoos> hehe
<matti_> drathir: i jak tam/
<matti_> wow
<matti_> łindołs
<TheNumb> łoł łindoł
<gjm> łiłiłiłiłi
<ChaosEngine> zażółć gęślą jaźń
<gjm> za???????? g????l?? ja????
<matti_> *&@)(#@*)*$#_(%)@#$)@#$
<matti_> nie krzaczę?
<gjm> ban
<TheNumb> ban
<TheNumb> kodowanie z czarnej listy. zamykam temat
<matti_> liii
<drathir> matti_: witam...
<matti_> a bry wieczór
<mati75> ktoś tu w iso pisze
<TheNumb> cp1250
<drathir> matti_: taka dobra rada zarejestruj nick jesli jeszcze tego nie zrobiles i jesli to mozliwe trzymaj sie tego zarejestrowanego ;p
<mati75> TheNumb: iso
<mati75> bo mam wykrywanie
<gjm> <haker>
<mattti> no to mam to już za sobą ;)
<gjm> już nie jesteś prawiczkiem?
<gjm> gratuluję
<mattti> to już mój drugi raz :P
<gjm> :o
<mattti> sam jestem zaskoczony jak szybko poszło
<mattti> lekcje czytania i angielskiego nie poszły na darmo
<TheNumb> mattti: co zepsułeś?
<mattti> tak ogólnie czy ostatnio
<TheNumb> teraz
<mattti> router ;)
<mattti> znaczy w zeszłym tygodniu
<mattti> jest do odzyskania
<mattti> wiem już nawet mniej więcej jak
<TheNumb> możesz mi wysłać
<TheNumb> zrobię sobie z niego podstawkę
<gjm> wystarczy zapłacić okup
<mattti> sądzę że na podstawkę to go szkoda
<mattti> jest sprawny
<mattti> tylko do konfiguracji trzeba się dostać
<TheNumb> no to go zepsułeś czy jest sprawny?
<mattti> i ją odpowiednio ustawić
<mattti> nie forwarduje pakietów nie ustanawia połączeń
<mattti> czyli nie działa
<mattti> ale bebechy ma ok
<mattti> przestawiłem bramę na ip z końcówką 255
<mattti> próbowałem failsafe zrobić
<mattti> ale jakoś nie wychodzi
<mattti> chyba nigdy nie uda mi się poprawnie skonfigurować samby
<gjm> samba de janeiro
<mattti> samba winiare
<matti_> query drathir
<mati> jest tu ktos?
<mati> mam pytanie czy mozna powiekszyc partycje  /home  bez   utraty danych  na niej?
<DaZ> przeważnie tak
<mati> jak to?
<DaZ> może któryś z 9000 filesystemów tego nie potrafi :u
<mati> na ile to jest  bezpieczne?
<mati> albo zrobie  nowe partycje
<Voldenet> resize2fs
<Voldenet> domyślne ext4 sobie tym powiększysz
<Voldenet> bezpieczne... jest to, ale backup być musi
<Voldenet> nie ryzykowałbym powiedzenia, że coś może nie pójść jak powinno
<Voldenet> ale resize robiłem z 30 razy i u mnie zawsze działało
<mati> z  resize backup  zalecasz?
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> ogólnie zalecam backup
<Voldenet> twarde dyski to kapryśne stworzenia
<mati> nie mam tyle miejsca zeby zmiescic backup
<Voldenet> no, to nie ma możliwości
<mati> dodam partycje bez backupu
<mati> juz
<mati> dam moje dane na te nowe partycje mam nadzieje  ze  mi nie zniknie
<mati> rozumiem  ze moge uzywac nowa partycje jak /home?
<ftpd> Możesz ją podmontować jako /home
<DaZ> ale backup to zrób
<mati> nierozumie za bardzo
<DaZ> bo w końcu ci bedzie smutno xD
<mati> ftpd mówisz ze moge ją  połonczyc z /home czy  zrobic drugie /home?
<ftpd> mati: man ln
<mati> co to robi?
<ftpd> Z pewnością nie herbatę.
<mati> hahha
<DaZ> ty huncwocie
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-26
<drathir> bez backupu to tylko czyste dyski...
<drathir> herbatka to dobry pomysl...
<m477> z winem?
<drathir> m477: az tak dobrze to nie ma..m
<drathir> z ciekawosci po kiego certy x509 w kernelu?
<m477> wut
<m477> a czemu mialoby nie byc?
<m477> polewasz?
<drathir> herbatke owszem...
<drathir> a co do certow po prostu nie do konca wiem do czego s wykorzystywane tam...
<mati> wczoraj dodałem nową partycje do  systemu ubuntu  dzis nie  chce sie włonczyc system musze  go uruchamiac w trybie  awaryjnym jak to naprawic?
<mati> przy starcie  pisze ze nowo dodana partycja nie jest zamnontowana
<TheNumb> mati: coś zrobiłeś źle.
<mati>   normalnie dodałem partycje  40gb  ext4
<mati> co mogłem zrobic zle?
<TheNumb> nie napisałeś jak dodałęś
<TheNumb> edytowałeś /etc/fstab?
<mati> nie dodawałem jej w trybie graficznym
<mati> dodałem programem do partycjonowania dysku
<TheNumb> no to tylko zrobiłeś partycję
<TheNumb> ale nie dodałeś jej w /etc/fstab
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> napisz dokładnie co zrobiłeś, a co chciałeś zrobić.
<mati> ok
<TheNumb> Nie mam ochoty się domyślać co poszło nie tak.
<mati> ok
<mati> dodalem  nową partycje  40gb  w  ubuntu  bo  brakło mi miejsca  na /home
<TheNumb> Jak ją dodałeś?
<TheNumb> Skąd wziąłeś to miejsce?
<mati> programem  dysk
<mati> wziołem ją z wolnego  miejsca na moim dysku
<TheNumb> mati: ok, to wrzuć na wklej.org wynik polecenia sudo fdisk -l
<TheNumb> i zawartość /etc/fstab
<mati> niech ktos mi najpierw wytłumaczy  jak blondyce jak wejsc w tryb roota  w terminalu?
<TheNumb> uruchamiasz terminal
<TheNumb> wpisujesz polecenie które podałem
<TheNumb> zostaniesz poproszony o podanie hasła
<TheNumb> wpisujesz je (nic się nie pojawi na ekranie)
<TheNumb> i dostaniesz wynik polecenia.
<mati> a  bo ja zapomniałem  dodac sudo so  polecenia
<TheNumb> no
<mati> na wklej.org trzeba  sie zalogowac bo  nie moge dodac zdjecia?
<TheNumb> zdjęcie?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> wklej tekst
<TheNumb> w terminalu można zaznaczać tekst
<mati> ok
<mati> http://wklej.org/id/1648206/
<TheNumb> mati: pokaż też /etc/fstab
<mati> mati@mati-Aspire-3690:~$ /etc/fstab
<mati> bash: /etc/fstab: Brak dostępu
<mati> cos  chyba nie  tak
<TheNumb> mati: to jest plik
<TheNumb> musisz to otworzyć jakimś edytorem
<mati> acha  ok
<mati> http://wklej.org/id/1648216/
<TheNumb> mati: wpisz jeszcze sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<mati> ok
<mati> na wkej.org  dac?
<mati> ?
<mati> wklej.org*
<TheNumb> to jedna linia
<TheNumb> wklej tutaj
<mati> mati@mati-Aspire-3690:~$ sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<mati> [sudo] password for mati:
<mati> /dev/sda5: UUID="421462aa-3b06-488b-9da8-0b60ed56ae8f" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="000951bb-05"
<mati> mati@mati-Aspire-3690:~$
<TheNumb> ugh
<TheNumb> jedna pisałem
<TheNumb> :D
<mati> sorry
<TheNumb> ok, teraz to samo dla /dev/sda7
<mati> /dev/sda7: UUID="64d73255-b586-4a13-b821-69036579570b" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="000951bb-07"
<TheNumb> hee
<TheNumb> no jest ok :|
<TheNumb> Którą partycję dodałeś?
<TheNumb> mati: uruchom może sudo update-grub
<TheNumb> zrestartuj i zobaczymy czy przypadkiem to nie naprawi
<TheNumb> jak nie, to będziemy myśleć dalej
<mati> dodałem sda2
<TheNumb> sda2 w ogóle nie ma w fstabie
<TheNumb> Gdzie to ma być zamontowane?
<TheNumb> w /home?
<mati> no własnie
<TheNumb> ale w /home masz sda7
<mati> czekaj czekaj bo ja nie mam  zamontowane sda2
<TheNumb> no nie masz
<mati> zamontowac ?
<TheNumb> ale co chcesz z nim zrobić?
<TheNumb> trzymać tam /home?
<mati> tak
<TheNumb> to byś musiał przekopiować całą zawartość ze starego /home
<TheNumb> i zmienić punkt montowania w fstabie
<mati> dokładnie chodzi mi o to  ze jak braknie mi miejsca na /home to  zebym  mógł wykorzystac    te  nowe  partycje
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> nie ma tak łatwo
<TheNumb> najlepiej o takich sprawach myśleć podczas instalacji.
<TheNumb> Gdybyś chociaż miał LVM...
<mati> racja wiem
<TheNumb> mati: ja to w ogóle mam tylko jedną partycję na system :)
<TheNumb> bo po co mi trzymać pierdyliard osobnych
<TheNumb> ;p
<mati> i działa ci wszystko sprawnie?
<TheNumb> A dlaczego nie?
<TheNumb> :)
<mati> ja  sie nauczyłem instalowac na 3-4 partycje
<mati> mam jeszcze jedno  pytanie czy jak  bym teraz zainstlował nowy system z tym ze /home bym zostawił bo mam tam pliki to by te pliki tam bym po nowej instalacji?
<mati> czy pliki te  bedą dla mnie dostepne ?
<mati> co bys mi  teraz  doradził?
<TheNumb> nowa instalacja nic nie da
<TheNumb> Nie przesuniesz partycji
<TheNumb> Czekaj, jeszcze raz zerknę
<TheNumb> W ogóle to dlaczego zrobiłeś partycję rozszerzoną? :<
<mati> chodzi mi oto ze  jak  zainstaluje  nowy ubuntu to  zeby pliki na /home były  dostepne
<TheNumb> Jeśli nie sformatujesz /dev/sda7 to będzie ok
<TheNumb> Ale i tak lepiej zrobić kopię tych plików.
<TheNumb> a nie
<TheNumb> a dobra
<TheNumb> na sda7 jest /home
<mati> ale  tak
<TheNumb> oczy mi zjechały za nisko i myślałem, że na sda8
<mati> ale  bedzie  do odzczytu  ta  partycja  na nowym systemie?
<TheNumb> jeśli jej nie sformatujesz to tak
<TheNumb> mam jeszcze raz napisać?
<TheNumb> Na pewno jako root będziesz mógł ją zamontować
<TheNumb> Jeśli użyszkodnik będzie miał takie samo id i nazwę to nawet będzie mógł jej używać.
<mati> mi chodzi tylko o to zeby te  pliki były tam po nowej instlacji tak jak teraz tak jak teraz
<TheNumb> jeśli jej nie sformatujesz to zostaną...
<TheNumb> tylko rób wszystko z głową
<TheNumb> jeśli nie masz pewności co robi dana opcja instalatora to jej nie używaj
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> TheNumb: jedna a y niej btrfs czy lvm ? ^^
<drathir> w niej*
<TheNumb> drathir: nic z tych rzeczy.
<TheNumb> jedna ext4 i już
<TheNumb> działa od lat
<drathir> TheNumb: to tak oszczednie... dzialac bedzi, problem jakbys sie chcial bawic, pierwsze systemy naa jednej trzymalem, pozniej / /home, teraz /boot / /home ...
<drathir> bedzie*
<drathir> ale w sumie zawsze mozzna miedzy dyskami porozkladac...
<TheNumb> do zabaw mam inne komputry
<TheNumb> A jak chcę na tym to podmieniam dysk
<TheNumb> W sumie to chyba wywalę nagrywarkę dvd i wsadzę tam kieszeń z dyskiem
 * drathir kieszenie ma z 2, ale ata brakuje ;p
<TheNumb> drathir: ja mówię o laptopie ;p
<drathir> TheNumb: O.o to czasem kieszenie nie taka prosta sprawa...
<TheNumb> no
<drathir> ale w razie w mam zewnetrzny box na lapkowe dyski pod msata...
<drathir> po usb zapewne szalu w predkosci nie ma, ale zawsze mozna cos zdzialac jak zaajdzie taka potrzeba...
<TheNumb> o
<TheNumb> do mojego laptopa jest nawet jakaś kieszeń która ładnie pasuje
<TheNumb> 70 zł
<TheNumb> tanioszka
<TheNumb> chyba w to pójdę
<TheNumb> jakieś ssd się dorzuci
<drathir> TheNumb: te hotswapy sa fajne, ale rzadkie...
<drathir> TheNumb: to mniej wiecej takie jak w serverowkach sa mam na mysli...
<TheNumb> mhm
<drathir> ale plusy i minusy, bo z jednej strony szybko mozna wymieniaac z drugiej latwo ukrasc...
<drathir> te jak im tam kensington locki sa fajne cala rame lapka predzej sie wyrwie niz ukradnie zapewne o ile sprzetu sie nie ma...
<mattti_> bry
<mattti> wee
<TheNumb> \o/ beta 1
<mattti> gamma?
<drathir> delt jeszcze brakuje ;p
<TheNumb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-is-official-will-be-at-mwc-in-march
<rsajdok> +1
<mattti> epsilon
<mattti> dziękuję wgrałem
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-27
<drathir> bry...
<pppyjb> Cześć:-)
<Ashiren> nie
<Guest6272> zawsze tak cicho jest?
<drathir> zalezy od dnia...
<drathir> z roota nie ladnie wchodzic ;p
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :D https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2015/2/19/390b280f-865d-4b71-860f-c61437201d6a.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-28
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aLP86LP_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8450097920/h1F45C096/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/1LWW0V2.jpg
<daz> :3
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.imgur.com/3ramjpo.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/B4iICP1.jpg
<Ashiren> cos cicho tutaj
<matti__> a no
<matti__> tak
<Voldenet> Ashiren: cisza jest esencją istnienia
<Voldenet> wszystko do niej dąży
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-01
<haruto> hi
<haruto> Mam takie pytanie, w filmach mam co 1/3 ekranu przy dynamicznych scenach takie pasy video, jakby obraz był podzielony na 3 prostokątne pasy i były one przeusnięte względem siebie poziomo
<Dread> w czym
<haruto> W każdym playerze na pc od vlc, smplayera po nawet flasha w przeglądarce, problem występuje tylko przy pełnym ekranie, pod gnome shell
<Dread> jaką masz grafikę?
<haruto> Intel HD
<haruto> Intel HD Graphics
<haruto> Znaczy się ten sam bug pod gnome mam na drugim pc, także może to coś z gnome 3
<haruto> Tam mam ati
<haruto> wgrałem własnościowe sterowniki intela pod ubuntu ale problem nadal występuję, szarpie video przy dynamiczych scenach
<haruto> Czyżby problem tyczył się gnome shella ?
<drathir> haruto: wlacz akceleracje, moze nie wyyrabia procek...
<haruto> intel core i3
<haruto> myślę, że procesor powinien wyrabiać skoro HD w mkv i h264 odtwarza bez zacięć
<drathir> haruto: smplayer masz? jakis plik w mkv/mp4 z h264/avc ?
<haruto> Aczkolwiek, jestem gotów zastosować każdy fix, który ów problem rozwiąże
<haruto> H.264 mkv 1920 x 800
<haruto> Odtwarza też w 1920 x 1080 plus dżwięk flac
<haruto> Tak mam smplayer
 * drathir tam na mobo podathlona 64x2 z wbudowana integra w plyte mam sprzetowe wspomaganie odtwarzania...1920 na 1080 nie problem...
<haruto> glxinfo | grep direct
<haruto> direct rendering: Yes
<drathir> haruto: otworz smplayerem ten plik
<haruto> dziwne w mkv nie ma rwania przy full screenie
<haruto> czyli problem z aplikacjami video z gtk
<haruto> Mam aktywną akcelerację GPU
<haruto> rwanie mam nadal przy pełnym ekranie w flashu pod firefoxem
<drathir>  haruto nie wiem jak w ubu, ale w archu do flasha trzeba uaktywnic akceleracje...
<drathir>  /etc/adobe/ chyba musialbym sprawdzic...
<haruto> jest aktywna w lisku i chrome
<drathir> haruto: nie w przegladarce, a we flaashu...
<drathir> html5 powinno Ci bez problemow dzialac...
<haruto> czyli gdzie ?
<haruto> Może jak wyłączę flasha włączy player html5 i problem zniknie,
<drathir>  /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<drathir> haruto: polecam w dodatkach w ff wpisac html5 i pierwsze z listy all html5 youtube
<haruto> Włączona i nadal to samo
<drathir> haruto: smplayer przy 1920x1080 elegancko max. 10% cpu...
<drathir> haruto: restart byl?
<drathir> relogin ewentualnie, ale restart pewniejszy...
<haruto> odpalam online więc z hdd to nie to samo, nie restartu nie było już testuję
<haruto> dzięki pomogło nara
<drathir> !next
<gjm> nara
<gjm> lel
<matti_> hmm
<mati_> siema all
<drathir> witam...
<TheNumb> itam...
<gjm> tam...
<matti_> hmm
<Voldenet> am...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-29
<kazimiera> witam:)
<kazimiera> Tak sie zastanawiam czy da sie zainstalowac na pendrive jakis dosowy system np freedos.
<kazimiera> Nastepnie dodac tam jakies ulubione gierki
<Dread> ale po co
<kazimiera> I czy dzialaloby to lepiej niz dosbox?
<kazimiera> Procesor sie grzeje na dosbox i chocby warcraft II czy settlers II.
<kazimiera> A to moje ulubione stare gierki. Ciekawe czy chocby ten freedos lepiej sie nadawal do gierek?
<firemark> o, nowy nick
<firemark> cześć kazimiera
<gjm> nie nowy
<firemark> kazimiera: możesz
<kazimiera> firemark: czasem zagladam :)
<firemark> kazimiera: ale: dos nie ma wsparcia do usb
<kazimiera> firemark: tzn zeby cos uruchomic z usb?
<firemark> yep, na pendrive prawd. się nie uruchomi nawet
<firemark> moze co najwyzej zbootuje i zobaczysz pusty C
<gjm> firemark: freedos
<gjm> przecież można odpalić z pendrajwa
<firemark> a nie wiem
<firemark> gjm: instalowałem freedosa na dysku i cokolwiek co miało usb to szlag trafiło
<gjm> a jak się bios apdejtuje
<gjm> ja z karty pamięci odpalałem
<kazimiera> na strone freedosa pokazuje ze jest wersja 1.1. A w unetbootin mam na mincie 1.0
<firemark> kazimiera: also, ostatnio grałem na malince w dosowe gry, wlasnie przez dosboxa
<kazimiera> malina to arm, wiec krecenie wiatraka nie uslyszysz. A u mnie na jakim bym kompie nie wlaczala to podkreca od razu obroty.
<kazimiera> gjm: jak myslisz. Pojda gierki lepiej spod freedos? Te co podalam?
<kazimiera> Albo inaczej ugryzc to. Np wydzielic jakas partycje. Sformatowac na (chyba) fat32. Cos namieszac w bootloaderze zeby byl wybor systemuu, wczesniej zainstalowac na ta parycje freedosa.
<kazimiera> Kurde nie znam sie ;( Pomozcie.
<totalizator> kazimiera: jasne, że możesz, ale to czy gry będą działać dobrze zależy też od sprzętu
<totalizator> dosbox emuluje stary sprzęt a na nowym przecież większość gier nie ruszy
<totalizator> nie masz przecież Sound Blastera 16 :E
<kazimiera> a o tym nie pomyslalam ;(
<kazimiera> w settlers II bez dzwieku mozna sie obejsc. W warcraft II juz gorzej :(
<kazimiera> Czyli raczej lipa z pomyslem z freedosem? Bo mam same lapki i jednego blaszaka z pentium IV, moze on by sie nadal. Ale karte to ja tam nie wiem jaka ma w tej chwili. Jakas zintegrowana pewnie.
<mati75> nie lepiej dosbox?
<kazimiera> mati75: ale wlasnie ja uzywam dosboxa pod mintem. I tylko tak sie zastanawialam czy nie lepiej by bylo pod dosem. Ale jak sie nie da to troche szkoda
<mati75> wątpie że sterowniki będą
<drathir> kazimiera: warcraft smigal przez wine...
<kazimiera> hmmm. Poszukam czy lepiej niz pod dosbox. Ale ogolnie to wine zawsze z wiekszymi klopotami mi sie kojarzylo niz korzysciami ;)
<totalizator> SB 16 był tylko przykładem - te całkiem stare gry po prostu nie odpalą się na nowym sprzęcie
<drathir> kazimiera: lepiej? no normalnie smigal...
<drathir> kazimiera: w wine szybciej sprawdzic nie instalujac w ich appdb...
<kazimiera> drathir: nie odpala mi warcrafta wine
<kazimiera> natomiast znalazlam cos ciekawego
<kazimiera> tzn jesli chodzi o warcrafta II. Wargus. To korzysta z stratagusa.
<kazimiera> drathir: totalizator mati75 gjm zobaczcie :) http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4cf136ed-8d32-4c60-9241-55cf966507d4.jpg
<kazimiera> nie wiem jak dac fullscreen tylko
<firemark> kazimiera: elegancko
<firemark> kazimiera: hmmm okno można wymusić na fullscreen
<firemark> to jest w sumie fullscreen w oknie :P
<kazimiera> jak?
<firemark> Nie wiem jak u ciebie
<gjm> F11?
<firemark> u mnie to win+F
<firemark> tylko ja mam i3wm
<kazimiera> nic z tych rzeczy :(
<firemark> pewnie masz zablokowane. To musisz ogarnąć wine/dosbox
<firemark> to dosbox?
<totalizator> to Wargus
<kazimiera> jutro poszukam :)
<kazimiera> dobranoc :)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-01
<drathir> wine chyba win95 ma nawet ;p
<drathir> kiedy dosa wywalili z supportu przez m$?
<totalizator> zaraz przed tym jak wymarły dinozaury
<totalizator> w XP chyba jeszcze był
<tobiasz29> * wymarzły
<totalizator> wymarły bo wymarzły
<gjm> tak było
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-02
<dzik> witam
<dzik> czy można jakoś ztweakować mtrr ?
<dzik> kiedy dodajemy do gruba enable_mtrr_cleanup
<dzik> ?
<firemark> a czytałeś dokumentacje?
<dzik> jakie ustawić parametry kernel.shmall =
<dzik> <dzik> kernel.shmmax =
<dzik> <dzik> kernel.shmni =
<dzik> pytanie czy dla kilku przeglądarek lepiej mieć kilka ramdysków czy jeden dla wszystkich wystarczy ?
<dzik> <dzik> czy dane nie będą się źle nakładać w takim wypadku ?
<dzik> do czego służy opcja  options "PageFlip" w xorgu ?
<tobiasz29> hyh
<dzik> witam. mam problem . Pamięć zajmuje się do 1.75 GB i mam freezy a mam 2GB . To kwestia sysctl.conf ?
<dzik> ze swapa nie chcę korzystać
<drathir> kiedys bylo, ze nie wazne ile ramu czasem lapal freeze bez swapa... tutaj os walczy o zasoby zapewne tylko...
<dzik> jak zkilluje jedną z przeglądarek to freeza już nie ma
<dzik> xkillem
<dzik> a ja walczę o zasoby swojego systemu
<dzik> robiłem optymalizacje różne
<drathir> i uzywasz ubu ;/
<dzik> debiana 8
<dzik> na ubu to jestem za mądry
<drathir> jeszcze lepiej instalnij bsd a nie...
<dzik> raz zainstalowałem Gentoo ale sieci nie mogłem
<dzik> ustawić
<dzik> na archu trochę siedziałem
 * drathir widzi budowanie paczek... ;p
<dzik> najlepszy to jest cdlinux.pl
<dzik> od niego zaczynałem z 5-6 lat temu
<drathir> dzik: serio potrzebujesz cos co syfu nie dorzuci jak masz malo zasobow...
<dzik> coś mam źle zarządzanie pamięcią ustawione
<dzik> debian lxde mi więcej ramu zżera niż bym samego debiana base zainstalował
<dzik> na obu tylko openbox i lxde
<dzik> i nitrogen
<drathir> "tylko"
<dzik> modułów jeszcze nie wywalałem ...ale już chyba nic nie wywalę bo kernel skompilowany jest
<dzik> i na starcie mam 139mb ramu zżarte po starx
<dzik> startx
<drathir> dzik: a takie xfce4 smiga na n900 ;p
<dzik> a na debianie base z openboxem i lxde 80mb
<dzik> co jest z tym lxde że ładuje tyle gówien ?
<dzik> że nie wiem jak je wywalić normalnie
<dzik> modułów więcej dodało ?
<dzik> 2x tyle ramu więcej zajmuje niż sam openbox na lxpanel
<dzik> z systemem base
<tobiasz29> dzik: zasoby są po to, żeby były wykorzystane...
<dzik> ale nie chce czegoś co nawet nie wiem do czego
<dzik> a ni skąd ni zowąd więcej ramu mi zżera
<drathir>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<dzik> gdyby nie to to bym tylu freezów nie miał z ramem
<drathir> Mem:        3535508     2997008      109452       45132      429048      405820
<drathir> Swap:       8388604     1660716     6727888
<dzik> to nie to drathir
<dzik> to tylko do analizy
<dzik> a ja muszę opcje na sztywno jakieś ustawić
<dzik> może bufor dysku zapełniony
<tobiasz29> dzik: powiem krótko: masz obsesję, skoro musisz  :)
<dzik> co oznacza free w poleceniu free ?
<tobiasz29> równość, wolność, braterstwo   \o/
<dzik> po odpaleniu wielu stron mam free 23104
<tobiasz29> tyle masz wolnego
<dzik> podczas gdy conky pokazuje że jest jeszcze 500mb wolnego
<dzik> to conky źle pokazuje ?
<tobiasz29> :D
<tobiasz29> dobra  :D wysiadam  :) miłęj zabawy życzę  :>
<dzik> dzięki
<dzik> doktorze
<dzik> akurat tego jednego polecenia nie znam
<dzik> okazałao się że conky nie uwzględnia buforowanej pamięci
<dzik> gratulacje doktorom habilitowanym
<dzik> ł
<tobiasz29> kiedyś był taki fajny gość ... kozio...
<tobiasz29> ;]
<tobiasz29> ale te czasy minęlli
<dzik> jakbyś się zastanowił nad tym swoim poleceniem free to byś doszedł do tego a nie się zachowywał jak ziomal z klatki
<dzik> tobiasz
<tobiasz29> moje free?  o0
<tobiasz29> to ty tu monologi prowadzisz  :)
<dzik> ja zadaje pytania
<tobiasz29> a ostrzegali mnie tyle razy: nie karm trolla...
 * tobiasz29 &
<dzik> bo nikt wam innych nie zada przed 4 godziny
<dzik> za kogo się podaje niby ?
<dzik> wiesz kto to troll wogóle ?
<dzik> Grzesiu ?
<dzik> ty mi pomogłeś bardzo ? Że znasz polecenie free ?
<dzik> to jesteś bogiem ?
<gjm> uświadom to sobie
<pskosinski> dzik: zobacz http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<pskosinski> jestem na telefonie więc zbyt wiele nie napiszę
<pskosinski> ogólnie modyfikowanie ustawień RAM to kiepski pomysł chyba że dobrze wiesz co robisz i masz jakieś specyficzne potrzeby, a sorry, ale wygląda na to że niespecjalnie wiesz co robisz
<pskosinski> jak masz 2 GB RAM to lepiej zrobić 2GB swap
<tobiasz29> jak ma 2GB to mu na ogół swap niepotrzebny, a jeżeli już to sumbolicznych kilkaset MB... ale zależy, co robi...  :x
<tobiasz29> pskosinski: a strona piękna... nie znałem, mam już w zakładkach
<pskosinski> w każdym razie coś tam może się przydać jak system się wiesza gdy wolne jest tylko 250 MB :> chociaż mi tam system przy codziennym używaniu 2GB nie przekracza
<tobiasz29> tak
<tobiasz29> mam 1GB i wystarczy... ale właśnie... u mnie to web, office... skype... I jak się kto database zabawia czy innymi sprawami, to się tego nie da porównywać...
<pskosinski> zna się ktoś na tabletach? duża jest różnica pomiędzy LCD IPS a sAMOLED?
<Dread> jeszcze jak
<pskosinski> warto brać Samsung Galaxy tab s2? zależy mi na necie i jakości ekranu do oglądania filmów i tyle
<Dread> nie.
<pskosinski> iPad to 2 razy tyle kasy. jest coś innego konkretnego?
<Dread> szczerze? pierwsze masz wszędzie - drugie masz we wszystkim co nie jest chińskim tabletem z biedry za pisiont
<pskosinski> tylko że często jakość ekranu jest kiepska z tego co widziałem
<pskosinski> a nie mam zbytnio możliwości sam zobaczyć w działaniu zbyt wiele tabletów
<Dread> a w czym widziałeś?
<pskosinski> jak szukałem to najtańszy 1920p jest lenovo yoga 3-850L z LCD IPS, a Galaxy s2 z sAMOLED tylko 200 więcej
<Dread> 1920p?!
<Dread> nie popieprzyło Ci sie z 1080p?
<pskosinski> u znajomych x) najbliższy sklep z elektroniką jest 20 km ode mnie i zbyt wiele tam nie mają, media expert, ogólnie mieszkam w informatycznej/elektronicznej dziurze
<pskosinski> za dużo/mało?
<pskosinski> LOL tak, 1080 p
<Dread> szczerze to bym brał ipsa
<Dread> bo te amoledy czasem lubią robić duszki ;)
<pskosinski> duszki? ghosting?
<Dread> tak.
<pskosinski> czyli jakość na plus dla sAMOLED ale bardziej awaryjne/mniej stabilne, hm
<tobiasz29> yoga 3 wymiata, polecam  :x
<tobiasz29> kupiłem po rocznym używaniu yoga 2
<pskosinski> tobiasz29: 1 GB RAM to nie problem?
<tobiasz29> nie
<tobiasz29> ale znowu muszę to samo napisać... zależy czaego od tego oczekujesz
<pskosinski> mi zależy tylko na prostym przeglądaniu Neta, a głównie na filmach, bo laptop za duży i ciężki, a telefon malutki
<pskosinski> no to powinno być ok, dzięki wam :)
<tobiasz29> pskosinski: yoga 3 ma ten ... no ... pierdolnik na ściane...:D ... jak to się na zywa po waszemu  :)
<pskosinski> nie wiem :)
<tobiasz29> kurde... rzutnik na ściane  :D
<tobiasz29> wbudowany...
<tobiasz29> powaga
<firemark> dzika juz nie ma? ;-)
<firemark> drathir: /3
<firemark> uops.
<firemark> drathir: sorry
<tobiasz29> :>
<tobiasz29> z drathirem to se można posiedzieć, po pleckach poklepać i pogadać... i mam nadzieję, że mi się uda
<pskosinski> tobiasz29: rzutnik? o_O jaki dokładnie masz model. w ogóle coś nie mogę tego yoga 3 znaleźć nigdzie poza x-komem
<pskosinski> może xkom coś pomylił i nie ma wersji 1920x1200
<tobiasz29> nie pomylił, może nie wszystkie wersje mają rzutnik, to fakt...
<pskosinski> ok, wersja pro ma rzutnik, ale aż takiego cuda to mi nie potrzeba, szczególnie że kosztuje ponad 2 razy tyle od tego do którego się przymierzam :)
<bartosz_> Cześć
<bartosz_> może ktoś mi po ludzki wytłumaczyć co to jest $PATH?
<Dread> ścieżka przeszukiwania
<bartosz_> tzn
<bartosz_> wpisuje echo $PATH i mi sie pokazuja jakies sciezki
<bartosz_> ale co to znaczy
<Dread> jak wpisujesz sobie ls na przykład
<Dread> dreadlish@elitebook ~ $ echo $PATH
<Dread> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.9.3:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/avr/gcc-bin/5.3.0
<Dread> to najprzód szuka /usr/local/bin/ls
<Dread> potem /usr/bin/ls
<Dread> i po kolei
<bartosz_> wybacz ale nie rozumiem
<bartosz_> wpisujac ls to mam liste plikow w danym miejscu gdzie jestem
<Dread> ale odpalasz program
<Dread> odpalasz binarkę ls
<Dread> której szuka w katalogach $PATH
<gjm> bartosz_: w tych katalogach szukasz binarek albo w ogóle plików wykonywalnych
<bartosz_> a co to binarka ?:D
<gjm> zainstaluj windowsa
<bartosz_> i jakie sa typy plikow wykonalnych
<bartosz_> bo?
<bartosz_> czy jak zainstaluje windowsa naucze sie linuxa?
<bartosz_> czy o to chodzi by 0,5% ludzi mialo linuxa?
<bartosz_> + komuniści z kuby i korei?
<gjm> binarka, czyli skompilowany program
<gjm> wykonywalne mogą być np. skrypty
<gjm> ~ » file $(which bash)
<gjm> /usr/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=46f3cc7f28781842a3863f7246eb4eccda7d1d2f, stripped
<gjm> 64-bitowa binarka
<gjm> ~ » file .scripts/volume
<gjm> .scripts/volume: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable
<gjm> skrypt w bashu
<bartosz_> :-)
<gjm> ~ » file Poligon/Python/WeatherStation/parser.py
<gjm> Poligon/Python/WeatherStation/parser.py: Python script, ASCII text executable
<bartosz_> ok
<gjm> w $PATH możesz umieścić np. ścieżkę ze swoimi skryptami i programami, żeby nie wrzucać ich np. do /usr/bin
<gjm> żeby nie zaśmiecać systemu
<bartosz_> aha
<bartosz_> no i powiedzmy ze se wrzucilem jakis skrypt
<bartosz_> i umiescilem sciezke w $PATH
<bartosz_> no i co mi to daje
<gjm> że nie musisz klepać pełnej ścieżki
<gjm> tylko wpisujesz nazwę programu
<bartosz_> aaaa
<bartosz_> czyli pisze np steam
<bartosz_> i dlatego mi odpala
<bartosz_> i wie co to za komenda
<bartosz_> albo firefox
<gjm> coś w tym stylu
<gjm> np. w $PATH mam dodane: /home/gjm/Poligon/avr32-tools/bin
<gjm> i nie muszę klepać /home/gjm/Poligon/avr32-tools/bin/avr32-gcc
<Dread> tak.
<gjm> tylko mogę po prostu: avr32-gcc
<bartosz_> ooo i to fajna odp!
<bartosz_> dzięki wielkie
<bartosz_> a jak można dodać sciezke do $PATH?
<gjm> np. w .bashrc
<gjm> ~ » grep ESP8266 .zshrc
<gjm> # ESP8266 stuff
<gjm> export PATH="/home/gjm/Poligon/ESP8266/esp-open-sdk/xtensa-lx106-elf/bin:$PATH"
<bartosz_> oki juz nie czaje :D ale wazne ze wiem co to $PATH
<bartosz_> dostalem jakis poradnik po ang by uczyc sie bash'a
<bartosz_> wiec zaczne od tego
<tobiasz29> gjm: podziwiam ...
<gjm> hm?
<tobiasz29> spox... powaga
<tobiasz29> nvm
<bartosz_> Dzięki za pomoc, do następnego!
<ncx> czesc ;]
<firemark> co ci nie działa kolego
<ncx> eee
<ncx> wszystko ok po prostu czesc ;)
<tobiasz29> o/
<firemark> A. ok
<firemark> spoko
<ncx> o dziwo mam magiczną zdolność uzywania google ;D
<tobiasz29> ]:>
<ncx> a tak naprawde to mam problem z ...
<ncx> zartowalem ;P
<tobiasz29> nie zartowales :)
<ncx> niee nawet nie mam ubuntu ;p
<tobiasz29> nixos?
<ncx> fedora
<gjm> uuuuuuuuuu
<gjm> uuuuuuuuuu
<tobiasz29> :)
<ncx> ubuntu sie nie chcialo zainstalowac ;D
<tobiasz29> a to swinia
<ncx> delikatnie mówiąc...
<tobiasz29> iii?
<ncx> nic nic fedora jest ok wszystko dziala ;D
<tobiasz29> uff
<tobiasz29> ale?
<ncx> nie mam przyjaciół :(
<tobiasz29> ,_,
<tobiasz29> ncx: zapraszam na #archlinux-pl
<gjm> nieeee
<tobiasz29> ciii
<ncx> eee
<tobiasz29> uuu
<ncx> tam ludzie mają problemy :(
<tobiasz29> bo tu nie wypada cię po prostu opierdolić ncx
<ncx> ale za co ? :(
<tobiasz29> a tam bedzie prosto z mostu... IP ...IPN ... ITD
<tobiasz29> :)
<ncx> CBA CBS ?
<tobiasz29> tesz
<ncx> a to nie ide
<tobiasz29> za Ide masz minus
<ncx> przyjaciol nie mam ale uposledzony tez nie jestem ;p
<gjm> dlatego nie masz przyjaciół
<tobiasz29> widzę... ajkju 140 plus
<ncx> no w sumie cos w tym jest
<ncx> zapomniales o przecinku
<ncx> 14,0
<tobiasz29> 1,4
<gjm> 0,14
<tobiasz29> hyh
<ncx> chyba 0.7
<gjm> zgłoś się
<tobiasz29> na trzec h :D
<ncx> Krupnik zgłaszam się
<tobiasz29> pssyt
<ncx> ktorej wersji ubuntu uzywacie i jakie srodowisko graficzne ?
<gjm> 7
<ncx> why ?
<tobiasz29> ncx: why ubuntu?
<mati75> widział ktoś ari-tczew?
<tobiasz29> co masz na dyskach?
<ncx> nic
<ncx> puato
<tobiasz29> o_o
<ncx> pusto
<ncx> system only
<tobiasz29> jaki?
<ncx> fedora 23
<tobiasz29> fedore można mieć systemonly?
<ncx> tzn ?
<tobiasz29> tzn. goły linux
<ncx> no z gnomem
<tobiasz29> kur... system only z gnome
<ncx> ;d
<ncx> mowilem ze 14.0 ;d
<tobiasz29> 0,7
<tobiasz29> gjm ?
<ncx> aczkolwiek srednio mi sie podoba gnome
<tobiasz29> i?
<ncx> zmieniłbym ale mam 0.7 i srednio sie orientuje w jakims dobrym srodowisku
<ncx> w miare przejrzyste proste
<tobiasz29> o ile ci gnome nie odpowiada to z jakiegoś powodu... okrśle się... podejrzewam, że wystarczyłby ci jakiś prosty wm
<tobiasz29> jakich aplikacji używasz? czego od kompa oczekujesz? :)
<tobiasz29> spox
<ncx> hmm
<ncx> to jest moj sluzbowy
<tobiasz29> FBI?
<ncx> prawie
<tobiasz29> CBA
<tobiasz29> ABW?
<ncx> nie obrazaj mnie ;d
<tobiasz29> przepraszam
<ncx> spox
<ncx> uzywam na codzien narzedzi takich jak ssh tcpdump teamviewer
<tobiasz29> polecam slackware
<ncx> hmm jak tam sie zarzadza pakietami ?
<ncx> bo znam rhel i debiana
<ncx> a jak jest w slackware?
<tobiasz29> hm...
<ncx> plus pare aplikacji pod wine potrzebuje
<tobiasz29> jednak nie 140.. do 120 ldwo dobijasz
<ncx> mowilem ze 14
<d42> co tu sie dzieje ,_,
<tobiasz29> 0,7 na trzech
<tobiasz29> d42: heja
<d42> 0.7 na trzech to tyle co nic
<tobiasz29> ++
<firemark> gdzie pijecie?
<ncx> ja tu
<drathir> firemark: dzik karne godziny ciszy zapewne kanalowi daje jak ostrzegal... ;p
<firemark> :P
<ncx> jest git
<ncx> wszyscy rozmowni
<ncx> ;)
<tobiasz29> :)
<drathir> pskosinski: patrz tez jakie to ma zageszczenie pixeli... ale ogolnie tablet to zabawka nie warto kasy wyrzucac moim zsaniem chyba, ze ktos lubi czytac ebooki w drodze ;p
<ncx> drathir ++
<ncx> tak samo jak telefony z windows phone jakbys ktos sie zastanawiał to odradzam ;d
<ncx> btw
<ncx> ma ktoś jakieś sensowne rozwiązanie zastępcze dla vpshere client na linuxa?
<drathir> mati75: nick kojarze, ale nie paietam, zebym jakis tekst widzial nie wiem od kiedy...
<pskosinski> drathir: ja lubię oglądać filmy w drodze ;)
<drathir> pskosinski: to samo na smartphonie ze sluchawkami osiagniesz...
<pskosinski> drathir: tyle że jakość znacznie gorsza, ekran po prostu malutki
<drathir> pskosinski: a serio jak beda miec ubezpieczenie w normalnej cenie to bierz moze sie przydac...
<drathir> pskosinski: nom maly, ale tablety tez nie maja niewiadomo jak wielkiegow sumie, zeby znaczaco zmienic doznania moim zdaniem...
<drathir> ncx: dalej to to ma tak nieintuicyjne menu, zeby bt znalezc trzeba cale przeorac?
<ncx> nie no nie ma tragedii
<ncx> ale działanie ...
<ncx> ja posiadam 640XL
<ncx> na wp 8.1 jest w miare ale wykonanie uzytkowych aplikacji to porażka
<ncx> a na  windows 10 sie dużo krzaczy
<ncx> raz przy aktualizacji mi nie wstał i krzyczał o nośnik z systemem ;)
<pskosinski> drathir: telefon mam 5", tablet byłby 10"... ale masz sporo racji i się tak trochę nadal zastanawiam czy warto
<ncx> ok w sumie dobranoc
<tobiasz29> o/
<pskosinski> z drugiej strony na 5" telefonie mam rozdzielczość niemal jak na 15" laptopie x) przydałoby się tego 5-letniego staruszka wymienić niedługo
<d42> implikowanie, że będziesz miał dużo lepszą w laptopie
<drathir> pskosinski: tym bardziej ze na tablecie nie poszalejesz za bardzo... osobiscie uwazam, ze lepiej zbierac na lapka 10-13 mocniejszego... bardziej praktyczne, bo notebooka zastepuje podlaczasz po hdmi komp do gier np sie robi ale to min. 3.5k trzeba wyrzucic...
<drathir> toz to zdjecie i w ramke trzeba bylo 21:02 < ncx> raz przy aktualizacji mi nie wstał i krzyczał o nośnik z systemem ;)
<nici_> witam
<nici_> jest tu ktoś ?
<nici_> nie mogę uruchomić dźwięku przez hdmi
<nici_> na raspberry pi2b
<nici_> używam polecenia lecz to nie daje rezultatu
<nici_> ktoś cos ?
<nici_> hej
<firemark> no cze
<tobiasz29> _-''
<tobiasz29> a tak se stawiam _-''-_ a co  ..
<tobiasz29> :)
<drac0666> Zrobilem regule udev dla myszki (po podłączeniu uruchamia skrypt), dziala bo odpala skrypt ale część kodu w tym skrypcie nie działa jeśli udev go uruchamia. Jest szansa jakos to ogarnac?
<drac0666> dokladniej ta czesc: xinput set-prop "Logitech Gaming Mouse G400" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 2.6
<tobiasz29> czesc drac
<drac0666> czesc
<tobiasz29> mysz ci nie działa?
<drac0666> dziala
<drac0666> tylko domyslnie ma Accel ... na 1
<tobiasz29>  
<drac0666> chcialem zeby sie samo robilo na 2.6 jak ja podlacze
<tobiasz29> to można wyklikac
<drac0666> co wyklikac?
<Ashiren> myszką
<drac0666> nie bardzo kumam
<drac0666> po to sa chyba te reguly zeby z nich korzystac
<drac0666> a nie klikac
<BlessJah> drac0666: zrzuć logi ze skryptu i sprawdź czy nie pluje "Unable to connect to X server"
<drac0666> BlessJah, powinienem tego szukać w /var/log/Xorg tak?
<BlessJah> nie, nie wiem cz udev zrzuca z twoich skryptów gdzieś
<BlessJah> ale poszukaj koło udev, jak nie, to do skryptu dodaj logowanie
<drac0666> tzn do skryptu dalem sobie echo "DZIALAM" >> /home/drac0/Skrypty/external.log
<drac0666> moge to jakos inaczej logowac? ;]
<BlessJah> drac0666: Note that the exec builtin command can make redirections take effect in the current shell.
<drac0666> BlessJah, czy tak może być http://pastebin.com/aVnH0LUi ?
<BlessJah> &> przekieruje stdout i sterr
<BlessJah> w tej chwili iirc stderr leci w etec a stdout do pliku
<drac0666> nie wiem, nie dziala mi to cos
<drac0666> dalem tak exec &> /home/drac0/Skrypty/mytest.log 2>&1
<drac0666> i w logu mam tylko komende ktora pozniej wywoalem i nic wiecej
<drac0666> to tak ma byc?
<Ashiren> dlaczego 2>&1
<drac0666> ok chyba zadziala...
<drac0666> mowiac szczerze to znalazlem gdzies podobne rzeczy to przepisalem
<Ashiren> nie przepisuje sie komend bezmyslnie ~
<drac0666> Ashiren, chetnie o tym poczytam ale po prostu nie dzisiaj
<BlessJah> na 80% w logu będzie że DISPLAY jest puste
<BlessJah> drac0666: exec &>plik bez 2> bez niczego więcej, przekieruje stdout/stderr do pliku
<BlessJah> spacja nie ma znaczenia
<Ashiren> samo exec?
<Ashiren> hm?
<drac0666> BlessJah, dziekuje
<BlessJah> Ashiren: exec &>plik
<Ashiren> ahh widze paste
<BlessJah> Ashiren: kiedyś taką żonglerkę uprawiałem http://dpaste.com/0VYZQ5Q
<BlessJah> skrypt zaleznie od jakiejs flagi plul wiecej lub mniej logów
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-03
<ncx> dzien dobry :)
<tobiasz29> cześć
<ncx> lol
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<tobiasz29> witaj kotowy(a)
<Ashiren> y!
<tobiasz29> ok
<tobiasz29> ... bo ma córkę... Asia... i czasem jej Ashiren mówiłem  :D
<tobiasz29> * mam
<Ashiren> :o
<tobiasz29> spoko maroko
<Ashiren> a lubi chociaz koty
<tobiasz29> niebałdzo
<Ashiren> to ja wydziedicz
<tobiasz29> u nas ogólnie rodzina była psia... ja się do kotów przekonałem dopiero w 2002
<tobiasz29> :D
<tobiasz29> nie muszę wydziedziczać  :>
<tobiasz29> niczego nikt nie odziedziczy, bo nic nie mam :)
<gjm> :_D
<tobiasz29> gjm: nie rżyj  :> odpaliłęś już?  ;]
<gjm> aktualnie nie mogę ];>
<tobiasz29> poczekam
<tobiasz29> tylko spokój może kogokolwiek uratować :>
<ncx> tobiasz zawsze jest opcja ze zanim kojtniesz sie czegos dorobisz wiec wydziedzicz ;d
<tobiasz29> ncx: ciekawa opcja.. wezmę pod uwagę.. w razie czego wydziedziczę z wskazaniem, kto mi radził.  :>
<ncx> zanim do tego dojdzie to mnie już pewnie też nie będzie ;)
<tobiasz29> :D
<tobiasz29> ++
<ncx> btw. masz przewalone imię ;d
<ncx> ale fajnie brzmi ;d
<ncx> Tobiasz ;D
<gjm> to pseudonim
<ncx> artystyczny ?;d
<gjm> kryminalny
<ncx> aaaa to chyba że tak..
<ncx> gdzie jest opcja usuń ?
<tobiasz29> kogo?  :<
<tobiasz29> :)
<gjm> konto
<tobiasz29> kanau
<ncx> wystarczy ten wczesniejszy wpis
<ncx> ale too late widział juz ;d
<tobiasz29> yy? ...
<tobiasz29> nie ma mnie na fejsach i innych gównotłiterach
<tobiasz29> a tobiaszów jest fch.. to faqt
<tobiasz29> na sjajpaju jestem , o  :]
<tobiasz29> * skajpaju
<ncx> nikt Cię nie szuka ;d
<ncx> chyba że ABW ;d
<pskosinski> l33t geeky używają tylko snapchata
<pskosinski> najbezpieczniejszy
<tobiasz29> ncx: zdziwiłbyś się... a ABW już znajszło :P
<ncx> pskosinski co jest powodem ?
<ncx> tobiasz29, mówili coś ciekawego ? ;d
<Lakii^> google.pl
<tobiasz29> ncx: czy mówili nie pamiętam, ale robili  :>
<tobiasz29> ncx: i bez takich tych... dwuznacznych  .. :D
<ncx> tobiasz29: pranie mózgu ? a za czasów PO czy PiSu ?
<pskosinski> ncx samo znikające wiadomości
<ncx> pskosinski: podobno bullshit, wszystko trzymają na serwerach ;d
<tobiasz29> po
<ncx> tobiasz29: czyli już kochasz tuska ? ;d
<tobiasz29> zawsze kochałem wszystko, co nie jechało PiSem
<Ashiren> trzeba uznac ze cokolwiek wyszlo z komputera jest "tam" na zawsze"
<tobiasz29> ichuj... przepraszam za wulgaryzm ...
<ncx> jak wyłączyć powiadomienia o join/disconnect ?
<gjm> jak najszybciej
<tobiasz29>   /ignore JOINS PARTS QUITS MODES
<ncx> nope
<tobiasz29> co nope... u mnie działa
<Ashiren> /join #verbose,0
<tobiasz29> i mam śnięty spokój z zaśmiecaniem ekranu
<Ashiren> /quit
<Ashiren> znowu komendy przestaly dzialac
<tobiasz29> * komędy
<tobiasz29> tudzież mendy
<gjm> /quit
<gjm> kurde, rzeczywiście
<gjm> :>
<firemark> /gjm
<tobiasz29>   /fuck
<firemark> faktycznie :/
<tobiasz29> fakt o0
<mati75>  /part
<mati75>  /disco
<dweller> /twojastara
<tobiasz29>   /mojastara
<firemark> dweller: twoja stara nigdy nie działa :D
<dweller> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tobiasz29> a moja?  :D
<dweller> a działa?
<dweller> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<ncx> hmm
 * tobiasz29 idzie się zapytać...
<tobiasz29> dostałęm w ryja... dweller.. masz przesrane ...
<dweller> :D
<tobiasz29> :)
<ncx> ok
<ncx> teraz dziala
<ncx> tobiasz29:
<ncx> zmieniłem klienta ;d
<tobiasz29> no takk... to pod irssi
<tobiasz29> ale za to ncx zniknął :x
<ncx> hmm
<ncx> chyba jednak wrócę do ubuntu ;/
<ncx> co sądzicie o unity ?
<ncx> stricte desktop
<ncx> linuxmint
<mati75> cinnamon bardzo stabilny
<mati75> jak samo jak unity
 * tobiasz29 po kilkuletnim okresie kde preferuje wm 
<ncx> kde ? a co pod nim ?
<tobiasz29> było
<tobiasz29> Arch
<tobiasz29> został
<ncx> hmm Arch ..
<ncx> jakos nie mogę się przekonać ;)
<ncx> ale to juz raczej kwestia indywidualna
<ncx> ;)
<ncx> a co to wm ?
<ncx> ;/
<tobiasz29> łindoł manadżery
<tobiasz29> a archa próbowałeś czy na legendach jedziesz?  :0
<tobiasz29> * :)
<ncx> nie próbowałęm i nie znam żadnych legend ...
<ncx> jestem przyzwyczajony do ubuntu podobnych ...
<tobiasz29> i ok
<ncx> ok kubuntu przygotowane wiec brb ;p
<tobiasz29> czarno to widzę...
<ncx> back
<ncx> przyzwyczajam sie do kde ;O
<firemark> idź się lecz
<firemark> ja sam nie wiem dalczego na kde siedziałem. Bo kurde, chciałem być fajny czy co?
<ncx> a co złego Ci się stało na kde?
<ncx> i na co zmieniłeś ?
<tobiasz29> kde jest fajne jako nie DE a jako wm  :)
<ncx> najbardziej mi odpowiada to jest chyba gnome przerobiony w elementary os
<ncx> jest ładny/stabilny/responsywny
<ncx> zawsze mialem problem zeby dobrac sobie odpowiednie DE i system i tak co chwile skacze z jednego na drugie
<Ashiren> tylko plasma
<d42> plasma to najsłabsza część kde ,_,
<ncx> ale tu już mi nie działa pewna aplikacja pod wine ;/
<ncx> ehh qrwa czemu ja jestem taki uposledzony
<Ashiren> bo twoi rodzice sa spokrewnieni
<Ashiren> ba dum tss
<ncx> No może ale nie chca siebprzyznac
<ncx> A to by mi wiele wyjasnilo :)
<d42> Ashiren: prosze nie szkalować
<d42> udzielam ostrzeżenie 10%
<tobiasz29> d42: Ashiren to takie jakieś jadowite, zgorzkniałe..
<Ashiren> hm?
<tobiasz29> czytac umie?
<Ashiren> nie jestem zgorzknialy, jadowity
 * Dread shrugs
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: jestes
<pskosinski> podejrzewacie że Ashiren to Jarosław K.?
<tobiasz29> gorzej
<Ashiren> tak
<Ashiren> napisalem systemd
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: ++ za systemd
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: mój kot tydzień temu mnie pyta: "I po chuj to wkleja? Nie ma jednego kota, którego kocha?"
<Ashiren> :(
<pskosinski> on kocha wszystkie koty
<pskosinski> w tym kontekście "monogamia" nie jest lepsza
<matcz> czesc
<matcz> czy jest jakis sposob out-of-box zeby zaszyfrowac partycje i moc z niej bezproblemowo korzystac na wielu platformach?
<matcz> brb
<matcz> jestem
<drathir> matcz: truecrypt z ntfs?
<drathir> matcz: jesli m$ bedzie w uzyciu jesli linux tylko to luks...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-04
<tobiasz29> pskosinski_: racja... :x
<tobiasz29> o/
<drac0666> BlessJah, Unable to connect to X server to mi wyrzucilo
<BlessJah> 2216 < BlessJah> drac0666: zrzuć logi ze skryptu i sprawdź czy nie pluje "Unable  to connect to X server"
<drac0666> ta
<drac0666> wiec pluje, moge to jakos ogarnac?
<BlessJah> drac0666: jesli export DISPLAY=:X nie dziala (X to zazwyczaj 0), to bedziesz musial jeszcze Xauthority przekazac
<drac0666> robi sie interesujaco... poczytam o tym i pokombinuje pozniej
<BlessJah> drac0666: odpal sobie w terminalu echo $DISPLAY $XAUTHORITY
<BlessJah> display jest zazwyczaj :0, ale Xauth jest czesto losowy
<drac0666> tylko nie rozumiem dlaczego jest takie cos?
<drac0666> skoro skrypt normalnie sie odpala i dziala, ale jesli robi to udev to jest ten error
<BlessJah> zeby dowolny uzytkownik nie mogl odpalac w twojej sesji X programow
<drac0666> mhm
<drac0666> dzieki
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> to jeszcze zaszlosci z czasow kiedy nie bylo tak oczywiste ze komputer stoi na biurku i uzytkownik jest jeden
<BlessJah> zreszta dalej nie jest
<drac0666> no niby tak
<drac0666> ale z drugiej strony zeby stworzyc regule udeva
<drac0666> potrzebowalem uprawnienia roota
<drac0666> jesli dobrze pamietam
<BlessJah> tak, mimo to X nie pozwala podlaczyc sie rootowi (bez DISPLAY root i tak nie wie do ktorej sesji X sie podpiac)
<drac0666> k jakos ogarne, jak cos to Cie jeszcze podpytam. chwilowo away
<BlessJah> X to usluga klient-server, root bez autoryzacji nie moze sie podlaczyc (ale moze sie zautoryzowac na lewo, bo ma dostep do pliku Xauth)
<drac0666> BlessJah, poszlo, do reguly dodalem dispaly i xauth
<drac0666> BlessJah, dzięki za pomoc
<yann-kaelig> Hey, jakiego program jest dobre dla gadu-gadu protocol ?
<BlessJah> yann-kaelig: gg is supported by ekg2 (ncurses), kadu, pidgin and gajim
<BlessJah> yann-kaelig: personally I'm using ekg2
<gjm> dlaczego gadacie po niemiecku?
<BlessJah> gjm: podejrzewam że gość jest francuzem i gada przez google translate
<gjm> przecież juz tutaj bywał
<BlessJah> nie zauwazylem
<yann-kaelig> trochę gadam przez googla, ale jestem francuzem i polakiem. Po prostu trudno mi pisać po polsku dopiero teraz uczę się
<drac0666> calkiem niezle CI idzie
<yann-kaelig> dzięki :)
<tobiasz29> :)
<tobiasz29> ale żeby mu kto odpowiedział to nie  :D
<tobiasz29> łooops,,, sry... nie zauważyłęm BlessJah
<tobiasz29> ._.
<jacekowski> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muDPSyO7-A0
<firemark> Ashiren spi czy co?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-05
<gjm> i2c
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/SDFXe0s.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/oi9McMZ.gif
<tobiasz29> :D
<Ashiren> :3 https://www.instagram.com/p/0IruAqgZ82/
<pskosinski> fake oczy
<pskosinski> Dawno temu przodkowie kotów rywalizowali z przodkami psów i podobno koty powybijały psy w paru miejscach
<Ashiren> jednak nie we wszystkich widocznie
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/PTdBXZZ.jpg
<pskosinski> Na szczęście, bo koty to jednak nieco psychiczne są
<Ashiren> :s http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aKq9drN_460sv.mp4
<pskosinski> Ashiren: Tak właściwie to masz jakiegoś kota?
<gjm> nie
<Ashiren> nie :((
<Ashiren> musze wypelniac te luke w mym sercu
<Ashiren> :3 http://cdn.earthporm.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/orange-kitty.png
<pskosinski> Coś w temacie http://cdn77.eatliver.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/read17.jpg
<gjm> :3
<pskosinski> http://www.eatliver.com/helping-to-read/
<pskosinski> Ashiren: Wygląda jak ten ze Shreka
<pskosinski> Puss in Boots
<gjm> https://z-1-scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/10399147_475270005995279_7406596929316988854_n.jpg?oh=d1ba9e8c850ff14df157ac4b6c5188eb&oe=57619C07
<tobiasz29> kurde.. a archu psychole... tu psychole... ja do rymu
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/kVHeQEm.jpg
<pskosinski> "Stefan, co tu się odpierdala?" "Człowiek chce zrobić z nas kanibali"
<pskosinski> https://joindiaspora.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/images/thumb_large_8efa72854c564b1a63a6.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/XduuIVU.jpg
<ncx3> sdfsdf
<ncx3> Ashiren: to kudlate cos jest Twoje ? ;d
<ncx> dweller: jestes ?
<Ashiren> nie :((
<dweller> jestem
<dweller> :P
<dweller> zrozumiał już swój błąd
<dweller> logowania się z roota na irca
<Cysioland> dweller, na jednym kanale, na którym byłem, było zbanowane root@*
<dweller> tak
<Cysioland> dweller, tu tak też można zrobić
<Cysioland> dla dobra narodu
<dweller> nie moja broszka
<Cysioland> gjm, jest propozycja ↑↑↑
<lnxmen> Cześć.
<lnxmen> Jaki zestaw oferuje najlepsze oszczędzanie energii, jeśli mam NVIDIA Optimus?
<lnxmen> Wcześniej korzystałem z nvidia prime i było całkiem spoko - zużycie na poziomie 10W.
<lnxmen> Teraz zupgradeowałem kernel do 4.4.4-040404-generic i sterowniki NVIDIA do 361. Mam zużycie na poziomie 23W.
<lnxmen> (System to Ubuntu 15.10)
<Cysioland> lnxmen, próbowałeś Bumblebee?
<dweller> lnxmen: to nie aktualizuj
<lnxmen> (Wcześniej miałem kombinację 4.5rc3 i nvidia-355
<lnxmen> Cysioland: Próbowałem, ale nie wiem. Nie zauważyłem znaczącej zmiany.
<lnxmen> Może coś źle skonfigurowałem.
<lnxmen> dweller: w sensie? Czego nie aktualizować?
<lnxmen> Sterowników NVIDIA? Próbowałem zrobić downgrade, ale nie było wcześniejszego zużycia.
<Cysioland> lnxmen, a uruchamiałeś apki przez optirun?
<lnxmen> Musiałem wcześniej coś nieświadomie skonfigurować/zainstalować, żeby było dobrze.
<lnxmen> Cysioland: Nie. Bazowałem na wcześniejszym doświadczeniu. Nie korzystam z niczego co potrzebuje dedykowanej karty, więc Prime mi odpowiadało.
<Cysioland> To, jak dweller mówił, nie aktualizuj
<lnxmen> Ale... czego nie aktualizować?
<dweller> kernela i sterowników
<lnxmen> kernel zdowngradeowałem do 4.4
<lnxmen> sterowniki próbowałem zdowngradeować do 355, ale to nic nie dało.
<lnxmen> Doszedłem do wniosku, że to nie wina sterowników, tylko konfiguracji.
<lnxmen> I właśnie się zastanawiam, jak osiągnąć ten stan sprzed ruszania czegokolwiek tylko z użyciem nowszych sterowników od NVIDIA.
<lnxmen> Różnica na poziomie 3h, a 6-7h czasu na baterii jest dosyć spora. ;)
<Cysioland> lnxmen, popatrz w nvidia-settings i zobacz, czy coś można zmienić w kwestii Prime
<lnxmen> Nie da się.
<lnxmen> Przepatrzyłem wszystko.
<lnxmen> Trochę czasu wcześniej spędziłem na próbowaniu konfigurowania. w nvidia-settings nie ma właściwie żadnych opcji jeśli korzystam z karty Intela.
<lnxmen> Okej, spróbowałem z bbswitch.
<lnxmen> Nie polecam.
<lnxmen> Rozwaliłem sobie system i musiałem naprawiać z LiveCD.
<lnxmen> Mogę coś jeszcze spróbować?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-06
<firemark> a możesz, śmiało
<drathir> lnxmen: zobacz wiki archa na temat intela i zastosuj... ewentualnie bumblebee moze?
<lnxmen> drathir: bbswitch to właśnie bumblebee
<lnxmen> Przestało być wspierane w kwietniu 2013.
<firemark> dobranoc
<lnxmen> drathir: problem jest taki, że potrzebowałbym takich sterowników, żeby wyłączyć/zminimalizować zużycie energii przez dedykowaną kartę NVIDIA.
<lnxmen> Na razie mam Usage 100%. :/
<lnxmen> 100,0%        PCI Device: NVIDIA Corporation GF106GLM [Quadro 2000M]
<drathir> lnxmen: raczej potrzebujesz wymusic kiedy ma sie na nia przelaczac podejrzewam...
<lnxmen> Pomimo, że jestem na karcie Intela (opcja power saving w Prime)
<drathir> dlatego masz 100%
<lnxmen> drathir: W Prime da się przełączać.
<lnxmen> Ale wcześniej to działało.
<lnxmen> Miałem zużycie na poziomie 10W. Teraz 21W.
<drathir> lnxmen: rmmod nvidia
<drathir> i zobacz czy tez masz 100%
<lnxmen> drathir: powertop pokazuje, że tak
<drathir> hmmm...
<lnxmen> nvidia_modeset nvidia_uvm nvidia - rmmod
<lnxmen>  ~  lsmod | grep nvidia
<drathir> masz dodane modeseting 1 czasem do kernela ?
<lnxmen>  ✘  ~ 
<lnxmen> Kernel jest standardowy. Nic nie ustawiałem.
<lnxmen> Jak to sprawdzić?
<drathir> w grubie byloby przy linii kernela...
<drathir> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lnxmen> ro  quiet splash $vt_handof
<drathir> k czyli nie widac...
<drathir> lnxmen: sprawdz tez czy ma fan-a na auto a nie zawsze on...
<lnxmen> Hmm, w powertop ustawiłem na auto.
<drathir> i dobrze byloby zglosic na kanale nvidi...
<lnxmen> Ale nie wiem, czy to są ustawienia odnośnie fana.
<lnxmen> Ooo!
<lnxmen>   0,0%        PCI Device: NVIDIA Corporation GF106GLM [Quadro 2000M]
<drathir> lnxmen: xorga loga tez zarzuc...
<lnxmen> Odłączę laptopa ze stacji dokującej, więc chwilę mnie nie będzie.
<drathir> k
<lnxmen> W sensie, skoro teraz powertop pokazuje 0% zużycia przez NVIDIA, to powinno być te 10W nie?
<drathir> no chyba ze cos nnego je ;p
<drathir> tweeknij jeszcze intela z wiki archa na rc6 state...
<lnxmen> 21W
<lnxmen> :/
<lnxmen> tzn, jak mam to zrobić?
<drathir> /etc/modprobe.d/i915.conf
<lnxmen> Co mam wpisać?
<drathir> options i915 enable_rc6=1 enable_fbc=1 lvds_downclock=1 semaphores=1
<lnxmen> Okej, to teraz reboot. Tak?
<drathir> lnxmen: nom i patrzec czy wstanie ^^
<lnxmen> xD
<lnxmen> Mam LiveCD, to naprawię w 5 minut...
<drathir> jeszcze mi sie nie zdarzylo na archu zeby nie ;p
<lnxmen> (Niestety z KDE, to się długo ładuje.)
<drathir> i dri 3 mozna jeszcze dodac zawsze...
<drathir> na uxa tez mozna sprobowac przejsc...
<lnxmen> Hmm...
<lnxmen> Chyba działa.
<lnxmen> Fan od momentu bootowania jeszcze nie zakręcił.
<lnxmen> A wcześniej już by się na pewno włączył. ;c
<lnxmen> Tylko dziwnie, bo rozdzielczość mi źle ustawia. :/
<drathir> lnxmen: oczywiscie musisz poobserwowac jak sie zachowuje, wszedzie dorzucam na linuxie 4cell i5 ponad 4h potrafi wyciagnac...
<lnxmen> DRI3 co zmienia?
<drathir> nie mowie na graniu oczywiscie...
<lnxmen> Cicho, jakby laptop nie działał. :P
<drathir> no i gt740m na pokladzie....
<lnxmen> Nie gram w gry...
<lnxmen> Czym jest 4cell?
<drathir> dri3 oraz Option      "AccelMethod"  "glamor"
<drathir> powinno to przyspieszyc system zdeczko...
<lnxmen> tzn /etc/modprobe.d/dri3.conf i tam to dodać?
<drathir> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<drathir> Section "Device"
<drathir>    Identifier  "Intel Graphics"
<drathir>    Driver      "intel"
<lnxmen> Hmm, nie mam takiego pliku.
<drathir> Option      "AccelMethod"  "glamor"
<lnxmen> Stworzyć?
<drathir> Option      "DRI"    "3"
<drathir> EndSection
<lnxmen> Okej.
<drathir> nom stworzyc i kazde w osobnej nowej linii...
<lnxmen> W ogóle nie mam folderu xorg.conf.d ;/
<drathir> a jaka tam struktura pod /etc/X11/
<lnxmen> ls -al
<lnxmen> http://pastebin.com/SrEzMH05
<drathir> moze ubu ma jakas niestandardowa lokalizacje...
<drathir> lnxmen: dajoby rade na gist.github.com?
<drathir> daloby*
<drathir> !badpastebin
<lnxmen> Jasne, konkretnie ls -al, czy jakiś plik?
<drathir> 4cell bateria 4komorowa...
<lnxmen> :D
<drathir> po prostu folder...
<lnxmen> https://gist.github.com/lnxmen/ead4e4de39d916e0cbfc
<drathir> ale ogolnie powinno w domyslnych sciezkach szukac wiec i tego configa widziec...
<drathir> i jeszcze /var/lo/Xorg.log
<lnxmen> Nie ma żadnego configa z intel w naziwe.
<lnxmen> Szukałem findem.
<drathir> domyslnie nie powinno byc... plik z reki suie tworzy przewaznie...
<drathir> lol tych xorg conf jak nie wiem tam sie namnozylo...
<lnxmen> Ja ich nie robiłem. xd
<drathir> /var/log*
<drathir> ja mam cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lnxmen> zrestartować Xy?
<lnxmen> (Dodałem ten plik konfiguracyjny intela tam gdzie powiedziałeś.)
<drathir> pierw na gista /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<drathir> do porownania bedzie...
<lnxmen> https://gist.github.com/lnxmen/8988780100f723880672
<lnxmen> Xy restart
<drathir> no i restart zwykly bylby najlepszy...
<lnxmen> Hmm, dlaczego?
<drathir> bo z tego co pamietam tak nie zadziala...
<lnxmen> Ej, tak właściwie jak robię restart to mi się komputer zawiesza w pewnym momencie. Ale tak miałem zawsze. xd
<lnxmen> Muszę robić shutdown i włączać ręcznie.
<drathir> lnxmen: usun quiet z boota ;p
<lnxmen> Good idea.
<drathir> to przynajmniej bedziesz wiedziec co sie dzieje ;p
 * drathir zawsze verbose mode...
<lnxmen> reboot
<drathir> k
<drathir>    3.628] (II) LoadModule: "dri2" oraz intel(0): SNA initialized with Sandybridge (gen6, gt2) backend
<lnxmen> jestem
<drathir> i teraz nowy /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<drathir> tamtego zostaw sobie...
<lnxmen> https://gist.github.com/lnxmen/6d44f9506dc81962f05a
<drathir> [     3.620] (II) LoadModule: "dri3"
<lnxmen> Ale hmm, fan działa jak wcześniej.
<lnxmen> Sam już nie wiem. xd
<lnxmen>  100,0%        PCI Device: NVIDIA Corporation GF106GLM [Quadro 2000M]
<drathir> alw glamora nie wczytalo hmmm...
<lnxmen> To wrócę do DRI2.
<lnxmen> Wolę glamora. xd
<drathir> 4] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 DRI3 enabled
<lnxmen> tzn?
<lnxmen> Video Fan:     2576 RPM
<drathir> [     3.607] (**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "glamor" ale dalej sna uzywa...
<drathir> rmmod nvidia?
<lnxmen> Yep, już zroibłem
<lnxmen> 0,0%        PCI Device: NVIDIA Corporation GF106GLM [Quadro 2000M]
<lnxmen> I dalej fan działa.
<drathir> a zrob jeszcze raz restart?
<lnxmen> Usunąłem 20-intel.conf
<lnxmen> Zrobię reboot, zobaczę logi.
<drathir> k
<drathir> bo to moze randomowo sie zacinac tez...
<drathir> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hybrid_graphics
<lnxmen> Ostatni log jaki dostaję to rebooting.. Nie ma błędu. :/
<lnxmen> Jesteś jeszcze?
<drathir> nom...
<drathir> 24/7
<drathir> ;p
<lnxmen> ;d
<lnxmen> hmm, wywaliłem najnowsze kernele
<lnxmen> 4.2.0-16-generic
<lnxmen> teraz takiego używam.
<lnxmen> Zrobiłem purge nvidia*
<lnxmen> Zainstalowałem nvidia-355 nvidia-prime
<lnxmen> Skonfigurowałem xorg, żeby używał DRI3 i glamoura
<lnxmen> W modprobe mam power savings dla i915 ustawione tak jak mi wkleiłeś.
<lnxmen> drathir: ale i tak mam zużycie na poziomie 23W.
<lnxmen> (i usage 0% dla karty dedykowanej NVIDIA)
<lnxmen> Da się jakoś sprawdzić, czy te opcje z modprobe.d są ładowane dla i915?
<lnxmen> Bo już nei mam pomysłu.
<drathir> 4.4.1-2-ARCH
<lnxmen> systool -m i915 -av
<lnxmen> Nie mam tutaj nic na temat powersave
<drathir> modinfo -p i915
<lnxmen> "You will note that the i915.powersave option which "enable[s] powersavings, fbc, downclocking, etc." is enabled by default,"
<drathir> systool -m i915 -av
<lnxmen> ...
<lnxmen> Już nauczyłem się korzystać z Google. :P
<drathir> lnxmen: w nowych jajkach...
<lnxmen> Korzystamy z tego samego artykułu ;d
<drathir> wiki arch to skarbnica wiedzy...
<lnxmen> Co w nowych jajkach?
<lnxmen> 4.2.0.16 za stare?
<drathir> ze jest on by def rownie dobrze moze byc w aktualnym jajku dla archa...
<drathir> 4.2 a 4.4 troche czasu zapewne dzieli...
<lnxmen> Pewnie tak.
<lnxmen> Wiesz z jednej strony, ostatnio mi to działało na 4.5rc3
<lnxmen> Ale z drugiej strony, tam był bug z kartą sieciową
<drathir> nie no nie mowie ze za stare, ale wez pod uwage ze artykul moze byc aktualny dla 4.4 z tymi ustawieniami by def...
<drathir> lnxmen: pamietaj tez ze inne paczki moga byc za stare na taki edge kernel...
<lnxmen> Miałem wcześniej 4.4.4
<lnxmen> Ale nie wiem, chyba wtedy raz nam się udało to postawić.
<lnxmen> A później coś zacząłem zmieniać i przestało działać.
<drathir> to moze byc random blokowanie sie...
<lnxmen> Zainstaluję 4.5rc6, bo mi się nie chce ściągać źródeł.
<lnxmen> Poza tym, 4.4.4 już przerabiałem z mnóstwem konfiguracji i nic.
<lnxmen> W 4.5rc6 przynajmniej nie ma buga z kartą sieciową
<drathir> to moze byc random blokowanie sie...
 * drathir tam w sumie od 6 lat juz na ubu nie siedzi ;p
<lnxmen> A jak to odrandomić?
<drathir> trzeba by namierzyc co powoduje...
<drathir> a co Ty za sieciowke masz O.o
<lnxmen> Nie ważne.
<lnxmen> To nie było zależne od karty.
<drathir> aaa...
<drathir> chyba ze...
<lnxmen> 361 czy 355 ?
<drathir> zalezy ktore karta wspiera...
<lnxmen> Co?
<drathir> nvidia tez porzuca karty...
<lnxmen> Bez przesady, nie mam aż tak starego sprzętu. :p
<lnxmen> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF106GLM [Quadro 2000M] (rev a1)
<lnxmen> czyli 361
<drathir> k
<lnxmen> A, hmm.
<lnxmen> 361 była dosyć dziwna, jeśli miałem podłączony zewnętrzny monitor.
<lnxmen> Na natwnym wtedy miałem małą rozdzielczość i musiałem xrand'em ustawić poprawną. xd
<lnxmen> dobra, reboot
<lnxmen> jj
<lnxmen> DRI3 i glamour załadowane
<lnxmen> Ale nie widzę systool -m i915 -av
<lnxmen> żeby tutaj były opcje z modprobe.d
<drathir> w archu bym do mkinitcpio dodal modul i915 jeszcze...
<lnxmen> mkinitcpio?
<lnxmen> Takie coś jak /etc/modules?
<lnxmen>   Parameters:
<lnxmen>     enable_hangcheck    = "Y"
<lnxmen> Nie mam tych parametrów z /etc/modprobe.d/i915.conf
<drathir> initram to chyba w ubu jest...
<drathir> initram to chyba w ubu jest...
<drathir> err..
<lnxmen> DOdałem tutaj /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<lnxmen> I zupdateowałem initramfs
<lnxmen> reboot
<lnxmen> Nic nie dało.
<drathir> hmmm...
<drathir> lnxmen: moze nouveau sprobuj...
<lnxmen> drathir: niee, muszę zrobić, żeby opcje dla i915 się ładowały
<lnxmen> tylko to pozostało
<lnxmen> i będzie działać
<lnxmen> Ale nie wiem jak zrobić, żeby się ustawiały według tego co jest z modprobe.d
<drathir> widac ze kernel zapewne nie czyta z folderu...
<lnxmen> na angielskim kanale ubuntu mnie ignorują xd
<drathir> sprobuj to dodac do linii kernela moze ;p
<drathir> nie wiem czy wstanie i czy cos da to...
<lnxmen> Już chyba bardziej grub.cfg
<drathir> z gory uprzedzam...
<drathir> lnxmen: tam gdzie quiet usuwales...
<lnxmen> Tak
<lnxmen> ehh, to nie działa też. XDDD
<lnxmen> drathir: out of ideas
<drathir> zarewne cos z jajkiem ze tam nie szuka...
<lnxmen> Najnowsze.
<lnxmen> Szybko działa, ale mogłoby być lepiej. :V
<drathir> ^^
<lnxmen> W sensie, ciszej.
<lnxmen> Bo teraz fan na 2500 RPM
<drathir> sensors-detect
<drathir> y na wszystko
<lnxmen> Co to zmieniło? :P
<lnxmen> W ogóle mam < 45C wszędzie, a i tak fun działa.
<lnxmen> To jest dziwne.
<drathir> czyli auto moze nie dziala...
<drathir> i leci full seed...
<drathir> speed*
<lnxmen> /sys/module/i915/parameters/enable_rc6:1
<lnxmen> hmm
<lnxmen> /sys/module/i915/parameters/enable_fbc:1
<lnxmen> nie ma tylko lvds_downclock
<drathir> a tu cos masz ? cat /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method
<lnxmen> Nie mam takiego pliku.
<lnxmen> Ogólnie, to wszystko jest dosyć dziwne.
<lnxmen> Na karcie NVIDII działa tak samo jak na Intelu. xd
<drathir> glxgears
<lnxmen> glxgears na NVIDII?
<lnxmen> Mam 2GB xd
<lnxmen> Tylko 10k fpsów
<lnxmen> :/
<lnxmen> Na Intel "tylko" 60 fps
<d42> vsync
<d42> to protip
<lnxmen> tzn?
<d42> nie dostaniesz więcej niż 60
<lnxmen> Fan przestanie się kręcić przy temperaturze 43C?
<d42> bo to jest w chuj bez sensu xD
<lnxmen> :P
<lnxmen> 60 jest dla noobów. ;x
<drathir> zalezy jaka polityka chlodzenia...
<lnxmen> Nie wiem, tutaj chyba żadnej nie widać.
<d42> kiedyś jakiś soft typu nvclock mi wystarczał do panowania nad wiatrakami ,_,
<d42> ale to było 10 lat temu
<drathir> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hybrid_graphics
<drathir> Fully Power Down Discrete GPU
<lnxmen> drathir: turn_off_gpu.sh ?
<lnxmen> Skąd mam to wziąć?
<lnxmen> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mkottman/acpi_call/master/examples/turn_off_gpu.sh
<lnxmen> The battery reports a discharge rate of 9.40 W
<lnxmen> The estimated remaining time is 7 hours, 26 minutes
<lnxmen> Nice
<lnxmen> drathir: Dzięki.
<drathir> lnxmen: ale masz pewnosc ze to wuina nvidii...
<lnxmen> Tak.
<lnxmen> Chociaż i915 też coś się psuje, gdy wyłączę efekty w KDE.
<lnxmen> Klatkuje i inne krzaczki.
<drathir> mozesz przy glamorze dac # z przodu i sprawdzic...
<d42> czemu glamor?
<drathir> d42: ladnego kopa ma do szybkosci ale mozna sprawdzic tez sna  uxa
<d42> z moich doświadczeń
<d42> glamor jest żenująco wolny
<d42> ale może teraz jest lepiej ;3
<drathir> na radku plynniejsze xfce4 jes bardziej responsywne...
<drathir> ale i tak najlepiej wszystkie przetestowac...
<lnxmen> drathir: Glamor nie buguje na nvidia-355, zdowngradeowałem sterownik.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-27
<Hard_vard> Naprawiłem sobie
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-02
<blabs> mial ktos do czynienia z ubuntu phone? ;)
<blabs> puk puk ;)
<Ashiren> (po dluzszej chwili) java
<blabs> czesc potrzebuje pomocy z bluetooth a pracuje chwilowo ma bardzo slabym transferze nawet elinks nie daje rady :]
<Ashiren> rzeczywiscie slaby
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-03
<blabs> czesc, cholera nie moge sie dogadac z tym repository, pomozecie? https://unetbootin.github.io/linux_download.html
<blabs> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/dists/bunsen-hydrogen/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<gjm> No i co zrobisz?
<wrko> czesc
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<wrko> mam taki problem, ze ulamal mi sie klawisz i chcialbym go przemapowac sobie na inny
<wrko> korzystam z xubuntu
<wrko> (prawa strzalka)
<Ashiren> moze xmodmap
<confluency> A na jaki chcesz przemapować?
<gjm> Pewnie na inny.
<gjm> \:D/
<confluency> "Press any key"
<wrko> na prawy ctrl
<Ashiren> urwala ci sie prawa strzalka?
<wrko> tak
<confluency> Na laptopie?
<wrko> tak
<gjm> lol
<Ashiren> czyli prawy ctrl na prawa strzalke a nie odwrotnie :v
<Ashiren> ach te psy
<confluency> Tak trochę dziwnie.
<confluency> Prawa strzałka na lewo od lewej?
<Ashiren> a xev zdaje sie zeby zobaczyc keycode
<Ashiren> chociaz ciekawe jak sprawdzic keycode prawej strzalki jak mu nie dziala ~
<wrko> szczerze nie wiem jak tego xmodmapa uzyc
<confluency> Jak na ctrl, to będzie trochę trudniej niż na normalny inny klawisz.
<confluency> Chyba.
<gjm> Ja bym wymienił.
<confluency> Ja też.
<wrko> to podmapowanie to tymczasowe
<Ashiren> xmodmap -pke
<Ashiren> sa ci aktualna liste
<gjm> Tymczasowo podpiałbym sprawną klawiaturę.
<wrko> no tak widze
<confluency> Kiedyś mi też odpadła prawa strzałka; najpierw wymieniłam klawiaturę, ale potem w nowej się coś innego spierniczyło, więc wróciłam do starej i sama skleiłam strzałkę. ;)
<confluency> Zobaczę, czy da się z tym ctrl.
<gjm> Mi kiedyś kot wyrwał CapsLock.
<gjm> W sumie dobrze, bo i tak zwykle wyłączam.
<Dread> dobrze, że tylko capslocka
<gjm> hrhr
<Ashiren> nie chcial zebys krzyczal
<confluency> Lubię z CapsLock robić tab, bo jest 100% szansy że celuję w tab jak naciskam caps lock.
<confluency> wrko: dobra, chyba wiem
<confluency> wrko: tylko sprawdzę
<confluency> Działa.
<wrko> keycode  85 = KP_Right KP_6 KP_Right KP_6
<wrko> to ten u mnei pewnie
<confluency> U mnie było:
<confluency> xmodmap -e 'clear control'
<confluency> xmodmap -e 'add control = Control_L'
<confluency> xmodmap -e 'keycode 105 = Right'
<confluency> Albo chyba możesz te komendy do xmodmap wsadzić do ~/.Xmodmap
<wrko> te pierwsze dwie komendy sa potrzebne?
<confluency> Nie wiem, może nie.
<gjm> :D
<confluency> Chyba nic się nie stanie.
<wrko> wykonalem ostatnia tlyko i dziala!
<wrko> dziekuje bardzo :D
<wrko> teraz tydzien az wejdzie w nawyk..
<confluency> Nie masz nad prawą strzałką pgdn?
<wrko> enda mam
<confluency> Nie lepiej ctrl+pgdn albo coś?
<wrko> znaczy
<confluency> (Also ctrl+end)
<wrko> w prawej strzalce sa 2 klawisze
<gjm> czą
<confluency> Jak to, dwa?
<wrko> no fn
<wrko> right i end
<confluency> To jeden klawisz i dwie funkcje. ;)
<confluency> Ale nie ma jakiegoś bliższego klawisza oprócz prawego ctrl?
<confluency> W odpowiednim kierunku?
<wrko> no wlasnie nei ma
<confluency> Jaki to laptop?
<wrko> sony vaio svp132a1cm
<confluency> Aha, widzę problem. Współczuję. ;)
<confluency> Może ctrl + strzałka w dół?
<wrko> prawy ctrl jest dla mnie i tak bezuzyteczny
<confluency> No, to spróbuj tak. W razie czego można też wszystkie strzałki przemapować, na przykład na fn + WASD.
<confluency> No, może nie fn. Ale coś chyba da się wymyślić.
<avatar__> czesc
<malutka> hey
<avatar__> mam pytanie, uzywal ktos streamera pod linux?
<malutka> a co to jest linux?
<avatar__> ... :>
<Voldenet> malutka: taki proszek do prania
<Voldenet> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3601/531/1600/linux_soap.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-04
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/-WrbWGB7jVhwmPJ7rtlqaoxxsXtpTc6CV2YulYWM9zQ.jpg?w=576&s=5f6bd4aece4c4f9a151059c0117d82c5
<Hard_vard> Cześć Ashirenku.
<Hard_vard> Zaadoptowałeś jakiegoś kotka w schronisku już?
<Ashiren> nie :(((
<Ashiren> ale moze w tym roku sie wyprowadze
<Ashiren> to wtedy
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/m/2017/03/04/image-001.jpg
<gjm> :3
<Hard_vard> Twój kot?
<gjm> A nawet kotka.
<Hard_vard> Taką rudą przyjaciółkę masz?
<Hard_vard> ze schroniska przygarnął gjm?
<Ashiren> hmm ale rude to sa glownie koty nie kotki
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a5bozvG_460sv.mp4
<gjm> A ja z ulicy przygarnąłem rudą kotkę.
<gjm> I co teraz?
<Hard_vard> To Ty serce jednak masz.
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/hjv9QTg.gifv
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/au2qVTfLVoHL2X7398ZtC2XWg46QLDXiS32s_QXZxx4.jpg?w=501&s=f5e64344970572a7b0b1ca7476444970
<Ashiren> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aLDjxZz_460sv.mp4
<Torinko> Czy ktos zna sie na budowaniu pakietów?
<Hard_vard> Miał ktoś kiedyś taki problem? http://wklej.org/id/3056236/
<diogenes_> Hard_vard, a w czym problem?
<Hard_vard> nie instaluja sie pakiety i386
<diogenes_> Hard_vard, a masz 64 bitowy sysyem?
<Hard_vard> tak
<diogenes_> powiedz co widzisz jak dajesz komande: cat /etc/environment
<Hard_vard> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24112207/
<diogenes_> rob: gksu gedit /etc/environment
<diogenes_> dodaj przy koncu text: WINEARCH=win32
<diogenes_> odinstaluj wine
<diogenes_> resetuj i ponownie instaluj
<diogenes_> i bedzis zmial wine 32 bit w 64 bitowym sysytem
<diogenes_> u
<Hard_vard> ale ja mam taki problem ze wszystkimi pakietami i386
<diogenes_> probuj sudo apt update
<Hard_vard> ;D
<diogenes_> Hard_vard, mozesz sprobowac takie cos: sudo sh -c "echo 'foreign-architecture i386' > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch"
<Hard_vard> a ty rozumiesz co to robi?
<Hard_vard> poczekam na kogoś kompetentnego jednak
<diogenes_> mozesz poczytac tutaj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/633654/how-do-i-add-i386-architecture-in-ubuntu-mate-15-04
<Hard_vard> First, check the output of uname -m, if it is already i386, then no-need to follow above steps, i.e, i386 is enabled by default.
<Hard_vard> pierwsza odpowiedź
<diogenes_> no czytaj dalej
<Hard_vard> a chuj
<diogenes_> haha
<Hard_vard> zaraz zainstaluje jakiś normalny system
<Hard_vard> bo z tym ubuntu to co chwile jakieś problemy
<diogenes_> a jaki to normalny system w twojm wyobrazniu?
<Hard_vard> nie wiem Debian
<diogenes_> :) jak ty z ubuntu nie dasz rady powalczyc to z debianem nawet se nie staraj
<Hard_vard> ;D
<Hard_vard> Co za typ.
<Hard_vard> Dodałem multiarcha skonfigurowałem dpkg
<diogenes_> w jaki sposob dodales?
<Hard_vard> nie mam pomysłu bo błąd nie jest jednoznaczny. Co to znaczy, że nie zostanie zainstalowany?
<Hard_vard> tpfu multiverse
<diogenes_> Hard_vard, arch linux to system dla ciebie, instaluj
<Hard_vard> miałem archa
<diogenes_> no wiec na nim nie miales problemow co
<Hard_vard> nie
<Hard_vard> bo nie robiłem aktualizacji jak głupi ciul bezmyślnie
<Hard_vard> postawiłbym archa tylko mi sie nie chce systemu z palca stawiać bo po prostu nie mam na to czasu
<diogenes_> wiec instaluj opensuse
<Hard_vard> o.O
<Hard_vard> a po co mi opensuse
<gjm> Install Gentoo
<diogenes_> instaluj hackentosh
<Hard_vard> gjm, Ty jesteś kompetentny nie wiesz czemu przy próbie instalacji jakiegokolwiek pakietu i386 występuje błąd z zależnościami?
<Hard_vard> http://wklej.org/id/3056236/
<gjm> Nie wiem.
<gjm> Zacząłbym od zmiany locale.
<Torinko> ponawiam pytanie o pomoc przy pakietach
<Torinko> ktos wie jak sie zabrac? ktos tu tworzyl cos takiego? jaki opis po polsku
<gjm> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<Torinko> moze sa jakies programy do pomocy
<Torinko> gjm, ale sam nie uzywales?
<gjm> Nie.
<gjm> A w ogóle to nikt tu nie ma Ubuntu.
<Torinko> szkoda, przekopywanie sie przez dokumentacje, w dodatku do czegos innego jest … meczace
<Torinko> ta ostatnia uwaga co ma oznaczac?
<Ashiren> tu nie ma zadnej mafii
 * Torinko nigdy nie wierzy w informacje, ktore nie zostaly zaprzeczone
<Torinko> A może znacie kogos kto zajmowal się pakietami?
<Voldenet> Hard_vard: windows to system, którego szukałeś
<Voldenet> nie musisz mi dziękować :P
<Voldenet> NSA+Windows jest łatwiejszy w obsłudze niż GNU+Linux
<Voldenet> Hard_vard: widziałeś thread na askubuntu z mniej więcej podobnymi problemami?
<Voldenet> http://askubuntu.com/questions/697648/how-to-fix-installation-wine-on-ubuntu-14-04-3lts-64-bit
<rthdriblizer> to ktoś używa Ubuntu?
<rthdriblizer> myślałem, że to satyra
<Torinko> jesli to jakis problem zadowole sie pakowaczem debiana
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/Pn9nX5uubdCMCn-0zOuxmG-x9K298UTQnxr54Sbli7I.jpg?w=768&s=2c6930c780c3a955b3cc02392fc477c3
<gjm> :3
<Voldenet> :3
<confluency> Hard_vard: jaka wersja ubuntu? Masz jakieś inne repo? Dodatkowe PPA? Zrobiłeś apt-get update?
<confluency> Hard_vard: to jest prawdopodobnie problem z repo; paczki są w jakimś dziwnym stanie. Zrób update, upgrade, najlepiej dist-upgrade; sprawdź dokładnie co masz w /etc/apt/sources.list i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ . Jak masz jakieś stare PPA, to wykasuj. Wyczyść wszystko, potem apt-get update, i spróbuj jeszcze raz.
<confluency> Jak znowu ten sam błąd, to spróbuj bezpośrednio zainstalować libwine:i386, itd aż dojdziesz do konkretnej paczki która nie może być zainstalowana.
<confluency> Też możliwe, że to problem z lustrem.
<d42> > lustrem
<d42> czy jesteś ofiarą polskich uczelni? :3
<Voldenet> przecie apt używa zwykle luster, nie używa serwerów z paczkami
<d42> a co jak mam lustro na swojej końcówce
<Voldenet> możesz użyć lustra, żeby zaktualizować swoje lustro
<Voldenet> albo rzeczywiście, możesz swoje lustro zsynchronizować z głównym repozytorium
<d42> repozytorium to zupełnie nie po polsku kolego
<d42> proponuje nazwe zbiornik [czesc]
<kubusianka> [cool]
<d42> ewentualnie zwis męski
<d42> [cymes][szalom]
<kubusianka> Zwierciadlany Dostawca Przechowalni Cyfrowej Zbiorów Oprogramowania
<d42> dokładnie szanowny kolego
<Voldenet> ZDPCZO
<Voldenet> sympatyczny skrót
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-05
<confluency> d42: jestem ofiarą emigracji. :P
<gjm> Wojennej?
<confluency> Nie.
<gjm> meh
<Defiano> czy ktos mógłby mi pomóc zrobic paczkę do debiana
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-26
<gjm> \o
<Mhrok> drathir: to jakaś lokalna radiówka, używają ubiquiti. Od sierpnia 2016 nie było żadnego problemu z zasięgiem. Jedynie pady zasilania w punkcie zbiorczym albo jakieś akcje typu koparka przez światłowód.
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<drathir> Mhrok: a to widac ze nie leca najtanszym kosztem... ^^
<Mhrok> drathir: Potwierdzam, nie ma lipy. Fakt, że nigdy jeszcze nie odebrali telefonu do zgłaszania awarii, nawet w godzinach pracy... ale no, jak coś się dzieje to kilka godzin później internet wraca.
<drathir> Mhrok: na takim sprzecie serio nie ma sensu, zeby marnbowali czas na gadanie z ludzmi ;p jak maja poprawnie skonfigurowane to od razu wiedza ze cos lezy i ten czas to zapewne dotarcie na miejsce+naprawa podejrzewam...
<Mhrok> drathir: jestem tego świadomy, dlatego ich nie męczę za bardzo.
<Mhrok> Tyle co mogę im zarzucić, że ruting waw-waw ipv6 leci przez frankfurt, ale co poradzić.
 * drathir dlatego jest wyrozumialy jak raz na rok tepsa ma problemy kable z tytanu nie sa problemy sie zdarzaja, a na taka wielka infrastrukture jaka maja to naprawde jest nic...
<drathir> Mhrok: to ciekawe ale wiesz w teorii moze byc i tak szybciej jesli brak zadnego sensownego lokalnego routingu ;p
<Mhrok> drathir: Może, ale 60 ms IPv6 vs 6 IPv4 do tej samej maszyny to trochę dziwne.
<Mhrok> Ale kompletnie nie mam potrzeby posiadania aż takich niskich pingów, to się nie przejmuję
<TheNumb> Mhrok: bo to nie jest natywne ipv6
<TheNumb> Orange ma dual stack lite
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Hm? Mówisz, że mój operator ma łącza w Orange?
<TheNumb> Coś pisaliście o tpsa
<TheNumb> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Ta, że mam wybór - Orange 6-10 Mbit/s, teraz może coś więcej - albo lokalny operator.
<TheNumb> A to że łącza biorą od Orange jest możliwe
<Mhrok> Wiem, że fizycznie mają infrę w kanałach Orange.
<Mhrok> Przynajmniej część, bo część we wsiach się chwalili zdjęciami z kopania rowów pod światłowody.
<drathir> TheNumb: orange juz dawno wprowadzil natywne ipv6 do uzytkownika koncowego, fakt, ze samemu trzeba wlaczyc w starszych modemach, ale maja...
<drathir> Mhrok: zdziwilbys sie ze i jakie dziury pod centrale maja podciagniete swiatlo ;p hoc do koncowego i tak miedziaki jeszcze leca...
<drathir> choc*
<Mhrok> drathir: ja wiem, że na wygwizdowach jest światło. Wysiadam z pociągu w Machnaczu, Puszcza Knyszyńska, a tam w środku lasu pod chatką "UE zafundowała światłowód".
<Mhrok> Mieszkam za blisko miasta na takie atrakcje :(
<drathir> Mhrok: ale zeby pod posesje podciagneli zapewne minie troche ;/
<drathir> ciekawe czy jakbys sam do puchy przy ulicy swiatlo pociagnal czy by polaczyli ;p tak teoretycznie czysto ;p
<Mhrok> drathir: U mnie może niedługo coś się pojawi, bo obok firma niby negocjowała światłowód z dwoma providerami, więc może na wiosnę coś będą kopać i ja może skorzystam na tym. Majszybsza prędkość to 750/150 Mb/s
<drathir> Mhrok: jak blisko to nawet z firma sprobuj zagadac zalezy jaka firma czasami kto wie;p
<jacekowski> w UK to w niektorych miejscach (i to cale miasta 20k ludzi) ledwo co sie da 2Mbits dostac
<jacekowski> londyn to gigabit za darmo daja prawie
<jacekowski> ale reszta kraju juz niekoniecznie
<drathir> jacekowski: tam wiekszosc pod tym virginem chyba?
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-27
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<Mhrok> o/
<TheNumb> drathir: ja musiałem dopisywać suffix  w tym najnowszym modemo-ont
<drathir> TheNumb: serio O.o widac, ze jeszcze nie do konca autokonfiguracje ogarnieta maja, chyba ze miales tv i ze starym dekoderem iptv ktory nie supporcil ipv6 to wtedy na ipv4 trzeba... dobrze wiedziec, bede teraz uwage zwracal ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-28
<TheNumb> drathir: miałem najnowszego funboxa
<TheNumb> Nawet brałem udział w tajnych testach funboxa 3
 * Mhrok dziś miał problem z autem. Odpalił, ale w trakcie jazdy się dławił i szarpał.
<Ashiren> czemu sie dlawiles i szarpales
<Mhrok> I pytanie, czemu się odpaliłem, tak? :D
<Mhrok> *samochodem
<Mhrok> s/autem/samochodem
<gjm> "na rowerze samochodem"
<gjm> ~ lech roch pawlak
<TheNumb> Mhrok: a co odpalałeś?
<TheNumb> Marihunaen ćpunie jeden? :/
<malutka> o/
<gjm> no elo
<drathir> TheNumb: mam na mysli ten iptv dekoder nie wszystkie supporcily ipv6... a za tym funboxem z wyswietlaczem nie bardzo przepadam...
<drathir> Mhrok: -10 za oknem co se dziwic zapewne tez mu zimno...
<TheNumb> drathir: z wyświetlaczem?
<TheNumb> Nie widziałem takiego
<drathir> TheNumb: ^^ ;p pokazuze ci status polaczenia i po nacisnieciu i przycisku ile ludziow podpietych... taki sobie moim zdaniem, wole bez wyswietlacza czarne 2.0 z plasterkiem modku od gory bo chlodzony w miare niezle...
<drathir> miodku*
<drathir> pomijam ze to jeden czort, bo za bardzo pobawic sie ustawieniami nie idzie ;p
<TheNumb> a to jakaś nowość
<TheNumb> w sumie orange od roku nie mam już
<TheNumb> kij im w oko
<drathir> TheNumb: szczerze to zawsze najlepiej cos normalnego choc vdsl ~350zl...
<drathir> ale w sumie to i tak warto, bo wszystko obsluzy...
<TheNumb> ja mam światło teraz
<TheNumb> z orange też miałem
<drathir> TheNumb: szkoda, ze nie bardzo chca ten ont zamienic na wlasny... ;/
<TheNumb> jaki ont?
<TheNumb> orange już nie ma ont od kiedy wyszedł funbox 3.0
<TheNumb> jest zintegrowany z tym gunwem
<drathir> TheNumb: podobno traffic shapinga na tym robia ;/ TheNumb a to lipa jeszcze bardziej we wro orange mialo na swiato taka puszeczke mala i od niej po eth do liveboxa...
<TheNumb> u mnie ciągnęli światłowód do mieszkania
<drathir> to i tak lepsze, bo liveboxa mozesz sie wtedy pozbyc ^^
<TheNumb> spawali włókno pociągnięte ze zbiorczej puszki
<TheNumb> jak brałem światło z mojej kablówki to i tak swój ciągnęli
<TheNumb> http://www.xbest.pl/index.php?p1389,onu-gpon-fx660-sixpon-4xge-2xfx-1xgpon-1xwifi-bgn-2xusb-sc-apc
<TheNumb> takie ONU dają
<TheNumb> poszedłem do nich i przełączyli mi w tryb bridge i mam swój router wpięty
<drathir> tak tak z swiatlem do domu przez cala chate i do tej puszeczki co robi swiatlo na eth....
<drathir> TheNumb: a to ciekawa puszeczka ^^
<TheNumb> o, czas na upgrade routera
<drathir> TheNumb: ciekawe jakie to bebechy ma... szkoda tylko, ze broadcom...
<drathir> TheNumb: ale ciekawa zabawka...
<drathir> TheNumb: no i w tej cenie to az dziw swtch router wifi + usb....
 * drathir ciekawi na jakiej zasadzie to dziala http://www.xbest.pl/index.php?p563,splitter-plc-sc-apc-sm-g657a2-0-9mm-1x4-steel-box ^^
<drathir> i swiatlo za free http://www.xbest.pl/index.php?p2126,patchcord-connlink-gold-flex-sc-apc-sc-apc-sm-g657b3-simplex-10m
<gjm> tak
<gjm> brak produktu
<gjm> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<drathir> http://www.xbest.pl/index.php?p1923,tasma-ostrzegawcza-uko-pomaranczowa-sz-20cm-dl-250m-z-indywidualnym-nadrukiem ^^
<drathir> Pozor ^^
<jacekn> ja czekam na specjalne swiatlowody "Audio". Ze pozlacamymi zlaczami
<jacekn> s/Ze/Z/
<gjm> https://sklep.rms.pl/wireworld-supernova-7-standard-toslink-sto-interkonekt-optyczny-8m
<drathir> jacekn: lol ^^
<jacekn> jedynie 636 EUR
<jacekn> "...dla podniesienia emocji słuchacza" <-- no to na pewno. Jak bym wydal 636 EUR na kabel to zdecydowanie emocje by mi sie podniosly
<drathir> glosniki po eth/wifi...
<gjm> drathir - człowiek random
<drathir> wth: Referencyjnej jakości kabel optyczny zbudowany z 338 pojedynczych przewodów światłowodowych ze szkła i polerowanej soczewki w celu zapewnienia dynamiki dla podniesienia emocji słuchacza
<drathir> to w ogole dziala ?
<drathir> ciekawe kto liczyl... ;p
 * drathir rozume, ze kable miedziaki plecione, ale optyczne ? po kiego....
<Mhrok> Bity przechodzące przez kabel są "bardziej" :D
<drathir> nie dziwilbym sie gdyby to jeszcze bardzie oslabialo jakosc polaczenia zamiast poprawialo... dziwne to to...
<drathir> ale zawsze mozna pozniej przerobic na lampke z wloskow takich ^^
<Mhrok> drathir: to jest stworzone do drenowania kieszeni, nie do lepszej jakości. Działa dobrze... :D
<drathir> kiedys modne byly... na drewnie takie wloski i to podswietlane...
<drathir> nie powiem ladnie to wygladalo... ^^
<drathir> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Stealth_Fiber_Crew_installing_fiber_cable_underneath_the_streets_of_Manhattan.jpg
<gjm> wonsz
<drathir> gjm: takiego w ogrodzie miec ^^
<TheNumb> gjm: żeczny
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-01
<gjm> \o
<Mhrok> o/
<malutka> o/
<marcin> Cześć, wiecie może jak sobie poradzić z problemami związanymi z przegrzewaniem się/taktowaniem procesora w laptopie na Linux?
<Ashiren> hm?
<marcin> mam procesor intel 5 generacji ogólnie raczej nowy laptop
<marcin> 720s-14kib
<marcin> producent wspiera tylko windows
<marcin> i o ile potrafi na nim cicho i chłodno chodzić
<marcin> to na linuxie mam problem szczególnie na zasilaniu AC
<gjm> pokaż co mówi lscpu
<marcin> próbowałem ograniczać taktowanie, ale na nic się to nie zdawało :'/
<marcin> zrebootuje
<gjm> boże
<gjm> chyba mu się CPU przegrzało :^)
<marcin> lscpu >> http://wklej.org/id/3376147/
<marcin> ogólnie szkoda
<marcin> bo to nie tylko procesor, karta graficzna również tworzy duzo więcej artefaktów niż na windowsie :c
<marcin> szczególnie przy pzewijaniu obrazu w przeglądarce to się uwidacznia
<gjm> CPU max MHz:         1600,0000
<gjm> CPU MHz:             1800.000
<gjm> to jak obniżałeś te taktowanie?
<marcin> 'cpupower frequency-set -u clock_freq'
<marcin> gjm	boże	11:43	chyba mu się CPU przegrzało :^) | nie byłem na tym lepszym systemie :>
<marcin> swoją drogą nie wiedziałem że ta cała historia czatu jest w internecie :P
<Bodzioslaw> a jaka grafika tam jest?
<marcin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 5917 (rev 07)
<marcin> 3c:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP108 [GeForce MX150] (rev a1)
<marcin> intel uhd 620 z i5-8250U
<Bodzioslaw> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 620 (rev 02)
<Bodzioslaw> może ubuntu nie ma sterowników dla tej karty
<drathir> ciekawe czy intel ucode jest?
<drathir> to ze artefakty to dziwne bo ms uzywa 3d linux 2d pod os... a to lscpu wyglada mi ze leci na sztywno podkrecanie ;p
<drathir> a procek w miare nowy 8gen powinien ladnie smigac...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-02
<gjm> \o
<malutka> o/
<phob0s> jakie programy do przeglądania Biblii na Ubuntu byście polecili?
<malutka> :o
<malutka> gjm, Ashiren pomocy^
<gjm> Ja bym zeskanował i potem przeglądał obrazki.
<gjm> :^)
<malutka> https://ubuntu.pl/czytelnia/2009/05/01/biblia-w-systemie-gnulinux/
<phob0s> to jest 10 letni artykuł....
<malutka> ale jary
<phob0s> ja chce wiedzieć czy jest coś nowego
<phob0s> jakieś porównanie benchamarków
<malutka> to polecam sposób gjm :>
<hhes> biblia ma 5 tysięcy lat, dziesięcioletni artykuł nie wygląda aż tak staro
<malutka> heh :3
<phob0s> no tak, ale czy 10 letni soft jest zoptymalizowany pod procesory Skylake
<hhes> phob0s: zapytaj na #gentoo-pl, oni się takimi rzeczami zajmują
<phob0s> nie chciałbym mieć lagów czytając psalm 15
<phob0s> no i jeszcze jedno pytanie
<hhes> btw. czytaliście księgę estery na Purim?
<gjm> ale śmieszek
<phob0s> te programy na ubuntu oferują jakieś dziadowskie tłumaczenie, czy jest opencourcowe robione przez community Ubuntu?
<uh> witam, miał ktoś porblem z polaczeniem do samby z windows10 - error 0x80070035
<phob0s> nie mam takich problemów od kiedy nie używam windowsa
<drathir> wth...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-03
<drathir> tylko ja mam takie wrazenie czy czegos tutaj brakuje?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.redditmedia.com/wf6-rSwD1Hk_wTjKCZmqAh-d6IeagZzfPzl1RrjlSG8.jpg?w=564&s=6fb5c85b3eaa8a7c329f88b2f56995b7
<drathir> Ashiren: no i tak znacznie lepiej ^^
<Ashiren> .3 https://i.redditmedia.com/vOxk9l9DmTASBP4fiFCMFhcrM1I8pSp89MuY1Egk5wI.jpg?w=576&s=38c20d18c2b1099161bf3ab10723c031
<malutka> o/
<malutka> :o
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.imgur.com/J7zSh4I.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/B9f8CtThOK4caYpwJuJs5QYmgGqjhdv22eppOI95mMg.jpg?w=1024&s=afdf76a9321498ce5d5eb71ec0077ade
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/rpskqkx.jpg
<malutka> <3
<malutka> ładniutki *o*
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/CewxMG1MkU_IqN1B21FkaFG6EdHBxy8YOcoymOVjIcY.jpg?w=432&s=4ff7c5eda99e7c66aa4f47851af90966
<malutka> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/cSSVDPm.gifv
<malutka> cudo <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/E8QBVmv6vXG5Vf2Rydz5ey2FF1gQtBhMV6zGBDPrDS0.jpg?w=1024&s=b31badf014967399f79838d6405956b6
<malutka> *o*
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/Vn1FhTKLF1XDFt3TeUIAUmTjECXzZlIwd4oUNcs9VJc.jpg?w=733&s=b773a3cea2d614e4073fac8e63e9cb75
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-04
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-24
<b4rtek> hiho
<Ashiren> hihi
<b4rtek> pamietacie jak w wakacje mówiłem że chce zacząć uczyć się czegoś pożytecznego związanego z IT?
<b4rtek> jeszcze nie zacząłem :(
<Ashiren> w ktore wakacje
<b4rtek> te 2018
<Ashiren> cóż pożytecznego zostało już z IT :?
<b4rtek> wlasnie nie wiem bo nadal nie mam pomyslu co zacząć
<Ashiren> pewnie blockchain oparty na machine learning jest na topie :V
<b4rtek> jest do tego jakaś książka?
<Ashiren> nie no joke. blockchain byl/jest bardzo overhype. machine learning dalej jest bardzo hype, ale przynajmniej ma zastosowania
<Ashiren> ja tam ksiazek praiwe w ogole nie uzywam, wszystkie ucze sie z tutoriali, docow i internetow
<Ashiren> chociaz do reinforcement learning jest np. takie cos http://incompleteideas.net/book/the-book-2nd.html
<b4rtek> yhym
<b4rtek> a chyba sobie jeszcze pospedzam bezproduktywnie czas przed kompem
<Ashiren> czyli siedzac na ircu
<b4rtek> pogram w cos
<Voldenet> ja pracuję w IT i chciałbym w końcu zacząć robić coś pożytecznego
<b4rtek> a co konkretnie robisz w pracy? jak taka praca wygląda?
<Voldenet> ja kodzę
<Ashiren> :O
<Voldenet> ale właśnie, b4rtek, zacznij może od zdefiniowania czego chcesz się w tym IT nauczyć, bo admini/koderzy/qa engineery to zupełnie coś innego
<Voldenet> tzn. możesz się nauczyć jakichś podstaw w stylu całego stacka tcp/ip, to raczej z mody nie wyjdzie
<b4rtek> wlasnie nie mam czegoś co by mnie ukierunkowało
<Ashiren> memologia stosowana
<b4rtek> chciał bym kodzić ale to chyba mnie przerosło, miałem kiedyś jakieś podejś cie do pythona z kursów na yt
<b4rtek> ale zabrakło motywacji chyba że się poddałem
<Ashiren> zawodowo kodze w androidzie
<Voldenet> python to kodzenie bardzo praktyczne, ale imo lepiej zacząć od C (inb4 meme)
<b4rtek> a wlasnie zeby robić apki na androida to co bym musiał?
<Ashiren> sciagnij android studio, to podstawowe IDE dla androida.
<Ashiren> pisze sie w javie tudziez w kotlinie
<b4rtek> czyli jave bym musial zmęczyć
<Ashiren> mhm
<Voldenet> imo kotlin jest lepszy niż java, java strasznie opisowa
<Ashiren> ale kotlina lepiej zrozumiesz jak zrozumiesz jave
<Voldenet> jave lepiej zrozumeisz jak zrozumiesz C
<Voldenet> C zrozumiesz lepiej jak zrozumiesz vhdl :^)
<Voldenet> vhdl zrozumiesz lepiej jak wyznaczysz trochę charakterystyk prądowo-napięciowych
<Ashiren> ale kotlin to taka nakladka na jave
<Voldenet> Uh, ale kotlin przecież się do javy nie kompiluje
<Voldenet> kotlin do jvm/js może
<Voldenet> co sugeruje, że może wykorzystywać ficzery jvm, których java nie wykorzystuje (…o ile takie są)
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/bvUuuyU.jpg
<Ashiren> moja wiedza o kotlinie
<b4rtek> zazdroszcze ze jestescie w to tak wkręceni i w tym robicie
<Voldenet> Cóż, ja przede wszystkim lubię kodzić i czytać o nowych technologiach, w których pracował nie będę pewnie
<Voldenet> tzn. nie bawię się dockerami, tylko bardziej: V, beef, raku, odin, nim, jakikolwiek-inny-hipsterski-język-wyszedł-w-ostatnich-latach
<b4rtek> składnie to chyba można każdą wykuć, tylko chyba trzeba zrozumieć że tak to nazwę ten programistyczny flow
<b4rtek> bo chyba by to nie było takie trudne gdyby polegało na wykuciu na pamięć składni
<Voldenet> składni się nie wkuwa, używa się tylko tego co potrzebne
<b4rtek> no ale to trzeba wiedzieć jakie polecenie co robi nie?
<Voldenet> w ogóle nie
<Voldenet> od tego są docsy
<Ashiren> na poczatku troche wkuwania ale potem to z automatu sie robi
<Voldenet> Ja nigdy nie wkuwałem składni, przenigdy
<Ashiren> od tego masz IDE :*
<Voldenet> jak zaczynałem, to pisałem w windowsowym w notatniku :D
<Voldenet> sęk w tym, że składnia musi być intuicyjna, żeby była użyteczna
<Voldenet> jeśli nie jest, to lepiej zmienić język IMO
<Voldenet> (z tego miejsca szczególnie pozdrawiam C++ i jego inkantacje)
<b4rtek> hmm, na yt jest kurs C# Mirosława Zelenta
<b4rtek> on chyba dosyć dobrze tłumaczy
<b4rtek> C# na początek by podszedł?
<malutka> o/
<Voldenet> b4rtek: czemu nie, teraz popularna technologia, przyjemna
<b4rtek> \o/
<Voldenet> szczególnie od kiedy jest C# poszedł w open source a javie zamknięto GC za licencjami
<Voldenet> Ofc, nie wszystkie części C# są fajne, wszystko co związane z xmlem to według mnie porażka
<b4rtek> potrzeba jeszcze pewnie dużo takiej wiedzy technologicznej dookoła
<b4rtek> czy wystarczy że zaczne ten kurs przerabiać, że tak powiem sam rdzeń C#
<Voldenet> To zależy od tego co chcesz zrobić
<Voldenet> programista gier tak jakby musi mieć trochę inny background niż programista baz danych
<b4rtek> yhym
<b4rtek> gry raczej nie chyba
<b4rtek> cos bardzie potrzebne w jakichs firmach zeby moze sie przekwalifikowac zawodowo
<b4rtek> cos bardzie popularnego
<jacekowski> COBOL
<Voldenet> To nie takie łatwe, musisz znaleźć jakiegoś mistrza, bo wiedza o cobolu jest przekazywana ustnie
<jacekowski> ostatnio dostalem oferte na programowanie PLC ktore przestali produkowac 30 lat temu za 2x wiecej niz obecnie zarabiam
<jacekowski> a zarabiam w gornych 20% tego co sie da dostac w mojej dzialce
<jacekowski> az sie zastanowilem czy nie naklamac ze to umiem ale jestem dostepny za 6 miesiecy i wykorzystac te 6 miesiecy zeby sie nauczyc
<Ashiren> a potem sie zatrudnic i L4
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-25
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-26
<drathir> bry...
<Voldenet> bry
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-28
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-29
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/dkhdk2rppmj41.jpg
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redd.it/9tca0kn9z2j41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/yxhiapuf44j41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/59nvkg5lkoj41.jpg
<malutka> o/
<malutka> o/
<malutka> awwww
<Ashiren> :3 https://preview.redd.it/e6cjfx02i2j41.gif?format=mp4&s=3341844c32ca8d705b978ce36e01eb6997952bdf
<malutka> 3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/m3y7bs3e5xj41.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2020-03-01
<malutka> o/
